# Indie Polish Lovers



## MissLindaJean

While I love the big and little mainstream brands, I'm interested in branching out. I know we have some fierce polish lovers and would love some recommendations and thoughts on indie polish companies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While I love the big and little mainstream brands, I'm interested in branching out. I know we have some fierce polish lovers and would love some recommendations and thoughts on indie polish companies.


 I have a couple from KB Shimmer and they are GORGEOUS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> easy to apply, they don't dry too fast, but they wear well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

I think I saw them on Etsy. I was just browsing and now I'm O_O wanting to try so many! Lol.


----------



## Kattzzz

Lynnderella makes insannnnne glitters!  But she is a bit pricey.  You can find her on Ebay.  Heres a link to some of her stuff

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## MissLindaJean

I will never buy Lynderella. After reading all those ridiculous stories and her outrageous prices, I'll pass and give my money to someone who isn't scamming consumers.


----------



## Dalylah

Some of my personal favorites are:

Chaos and Crocodiles

KB Shimmer

Lush Lacquer

Glimmer by Erica

Shimmer Polish


----------



## sleepykat

Oh, MissLindaJean, your wallet is going to cry. I literally am obsessive/compulsive, so bear with me here:

For glitters, I love Hit Polish. Colores de Carol is a newer one with a variety; she's not on Etsy, though, I think she's on bigcartel. Neener Neener Nails has fun stuff and often has great sales. (See my blog for my favorite by them.) I haven't tried them yet, but I lust for Jindie Nails, Nerdlacquer, KBShimmer. Jade is apparently great for holographic polish. 

In addition to Etsy, you might want to check out Ninja Polish and Llarowe for online shops. There's also Overall Beauty, Mei Mei's Signatures, Shoppe Eclecticco. The big advantage to those is that you can order several different brands, but only pay shipping once. On Etsy, you have to pay shipping per store.

Oh, I love everything I've seen by Emily de Molly; her stuff is available to the U.S. on Llarowe. I only have one of hers: Regal Beginnings. Femme Fatale and Gloss 'n' Sparkle are really pretty on Llarowe, too.

Whimsical Ideas by Pam has gorgeous stuff; you can see what's available on her Facebook page, and order through her e-mail, and then she invoices you, I think through PayPal. 

If you have a lot of polish, I love that you can by mini bottles from most of the indies. (I don't know about you, but the odds of me using up a full size bottle are pretty slim.) And, then of course, that means you can afford to try more polishes. 

Believe it or not, that was my short list.


----------



## sleepykat

Also, Hare Polish and Smitten Polish! Both are available from shop.llarowe.com. I haven't tried them personally, just drooled over lots of photos.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will never buy Lynderella. After reading all those ridiculous stories and her outrageous prices, I'll pass and give my money to someone who isn't scamming consumers.


 What stories? O.O


----------



## MissLindaJean

Having family members drive up bids for sales, not to mention her starting prices are silly. There are enough indie companies that are affordable and don't have silly stories, rumors and gossip surrounding them. There is a thread around here somewhere about it. . Can't post the link from my phone. .argh.


----------



## meaganola

I don't know if you consider this to be indie, but one of my absolute favorite companies is a-england. Ninja Polish in the US sells it, but they also have their own site you can order from directly (they're in England, but my orders tend to get here in under two weeks). The holos are *gorgeous*. I need to scrape up some money and get some of the non-Arthurian stuff.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Having family members drive up bids for sales, not to mention her starting prices are silly. There are enough indie companies that are affordable and don't have silly stories, rumors and gossip surrounding them. There is a thread around here somewhere about it. . Can't post the link from my phone. .argh.


 Don't worry I know how to use the search option and found the thread and omg wow O.O crazy stuff :S


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if you consider this to be indie, but one of my absolute favorite companies is a-england. Ninja Polish in the US sells it, but they also have their own site you can order from directly (they're in England, but my orders tend to get here in under two weeks). The holos are *gorgeous*. I need to scrape up some money and get some of the non-Arthurian stuff.


 A-England has gorgeous polish. I read that they can't ship direct from England anymore because of new postal laws there.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> A-England has gorgeous polish. I read that they can't ship direct from England anymore because of new postal laws there.


 Lame! Lol, I have heard if that company. ..soo many gorgeous colors and companies, but I don't have enough fingers and toes!


----------



## JC327

The only indie polish I've tried is 365 days of color I got the Valentines day mystery bag and just ordered the Easter mystery bags. Her polishes are beautiful and Sunny is really nice.


----------



## LyndaV

I am an indie polish addict, I hardly ever buy "mainstream" polish anymore.  My most recent purchases were Girly Bits Eggnogoholic, Candeo Joker, Candeo Snowbird, Darling Diva Destiny, Darling Diva Oh No She Didn't, Pretty &amp; Polishes Space Camp, Smitten I Want It Now....whew!!  Wallet needs to take a rest for a while!

My absolute favorites are Whimsical Polish by Pam and D&amp;R Apothecary (on Etsy).  I would buy every single polish Pam makes if I had the chance.  She is a really sweet lady as well!  The D&amp;R polishes are beautiful and I just love the combinations she uses for glitters.  This is another one that I would buy every single one if I had a chance.  This is a D&amp;R polish "Painted Desert" with Deborah Lippman Nude.


----------



## newmakemom

I guess indie means different things to different people but if I like the polish I'll buy it. I think most people view an "indie" polish as still being handmade/mixed by the seller &amp; that person doing most of the promoting, bottling, shipping &amp; etc. The newest term "boutique" is sorta be used to describe makers that still "create" the name/color but is maybe mixed/manufactured by a lab (example Cult Nails).

Some of my indie faves are Cult Nails ( I love Maria), Elixir Lacquers (a hometown GA girl), Nerd Lacquer (some drama was associated with her but I think she's well back on her way. If her most recent sales are any indication Amanda will be just fine). Different Dimension, Glitzology, Candeo Colors and just recently I've fallen in love with Femme Fatale but they are only available through a US Stockist unless you live or know someone in Australia.

I was one of those people that thought anyone that bought Lynns was CRAZY but I have over 600 bottles of polish so who am I to talk...or judge. Curiosity got the best of me &amp; I was lucky enough to find a BN Lynn for about $15. I got it &amp; not in love with it (it's not a glitter bomb). Lynn wouldn't be able to have the following &amp; the customers she does unless people were buying it. It hasn't been a one time collection or a sale she's having (does she even have sales?) but people like the products AND the service she provides. More power to her I guess.

If you want swatches of some of the companies I've listed let me know...otherwise "Happy Shopping!"


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am an indie polish addict, I hardly ever buy "mainstream" polish anymore.  My most recent purchases were Girly Bits Eggnogoholic, Candeo Joker, Candeo Snowbird, Darling Diva Destiny, Darling Diva Oh No She Didn't, Pretty &amp; Polishes Space Camp, Smitten I Want It Now....whew!!  Wallet needs to take a rest for a while!
> 
> My absolute favorites are Whimsical Polish by Pam and D&amp;R Apothecary (on Etsy).  I would buy every single polish Pam makes if I had the chance.  She is a really sweet lady as well!  The D&amp;R polishes are beautiful and I just love the combinations she uses for glitters.  This is another one that I would buy every single one if I had a chance.  This is a D&amp;R polish "Painted Desert" with Deborah Lippman Nude.


 OMG Candeo Snowbird Is AMAZING!and Darling Diva Destiny OMG and Smitten I Want It Now


----------



## DivyFace

So cool! I would have never thought to even try out a lesser known brand. I stay pretty brand loyal (just because quality is fairly hard to come by with nail polish). Always good to get word-of-mouth product reviews! Thanks for the recommendations ladies, I am going to try out Colores de Carol - very, very pretty.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DivyFace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cool! I would have never thought to even try out a lesser known brand. I stay pretty brand loyal (just because quality is fairly hard to come by with nail polish). Always good to get word-of-mouth product reviews! Thanks for the recommendations ladies, I am going to try out Colores de Carol - very, very pretty.


 She's a really nice lady. I haven't tried the polish yet, but I have two by her.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am an indie polish addict, I hardly ever buy "mainstream" polish anymore.  My most recent purchases were Girly Bits Eggnogoholic, Candeo Joker, Candeo Snowbird, Darling Diva Destiny, Darling Diva Oh No She Didn't, Pretty &amp; Polishes Space Camp, Smitten I Want It Now....whew!!  Wallet needs to take a rest for a while!
> 
> My absolute favorites are Whimsical Polish by Pam and D&amp;R Apothecary (on Etsy).  I would buy every single polish Pam makes if I had the chance.  She is a really sweet lady as well!  The D&amp;R polishes are beautiful and I just love the combinations she uses for glitters.  This is another one that I would buy every single one if I had a chance.  This is a D&amp;R polish "Painted Desert" with Deborah Lippman Nude.
> 
> 
> 
> ;


 I finally got my first Whimsical Ideas by Pam--'Seuss'. I found it on a blog sale (I've found most of my indies on blog sales; a little risky, but much more wallet-friendly). It's so beautiful in the bottle; I haven't tried it on yet. D&amp;R Apothecary (aka Hit Polish) definitely makes awesome sauce glitter toppers. I almost bought 'Painted Desert', but opted for 'Patina' instead. I've got a few pics on my blog of Hit Polish (not the best photos, but you'll get the idea). I think I have more of Hit Polish than of any other single indie company.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Whimsical Ideas by Pam--'Seuss'. I found it on a blog sale (I've found most of my indies on blog sales; a little risky, but much more wallet-friendly). It's so beautiful in the bottle; I haven't tried it on yet. D&amp;R Apothecary (aka Hit Polish) definitely makes awesome sauce glitter toppers. I almost bought 'Painted Desert', but opted for 'Patina' instead. I've got a few pics on my blog of Hit Polish (not the best photos, but you'll get the idea). I think I have more of Hit Polish than of any other single indie company.


 I don't  know how you guys find these amazing blog sales lol


----------



## decayeddoll82

Has anybody bought from polish addict?she's having a sale and I want some but not sure of quality. :-/


----------



## sleepykat

> I don't Â know how you guys find these amazing blog sales lol


 It started out simply and escalated: I follow a lot of nail blogs and they usually have a blog sale page. Then, one day I vowed destruction upon my wallet by Googling "nail polish blog sale". Somewhere along the way I stumbled onto polishsale.livejournal.com. These are mostly polishes that they have just swatched once for their blog. Like I said, kind of risky, but it's been worthwhile for me. (I recommend insisting on a PayPal invoice instead of a "gift" option, even if you have to pay a tiny fee. That way you can pursue a refund if the seller is shady.) I've only had good experiences, but buy at your own risk, similar to trading.


----------



## sleepykat

> Has anybody bought from polish addict?she's having a sale and I want some but not sure of quality. :-/


 I haven't used this brand before, but I highly recommend searching "Polish Addict reviews" in your search engine. The nail blogging community is typically awesome about providing swatches and reviews of indies. I know the blog Crystal's Crazy Combos has quite a few posts about this brand.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It started out simply and escalated: I follow a lot of nail blogs and they usually have a blog sale page. Then, one day I vowed destruction upon my wallet by Googling "nail polish blog sale". Somewhere along the way I stumbled onto polishsale.livejournal.com.
> 
> These are mostly polishes that they have just swatched once for their blog. Like I said, kind of risky, but it's been worthwhile for me. (I recommend insisting on a PayPal invoice instead of a "gift" option, even if you have to pay a tiny fee. That way you can pursue a refund if the seller is shady.) I've only had good experiences, but buy at your own risk, similar to trading.


 I shouldn't look up Nail polish blog sale then XD


----------



## sleepykat

> I shouldn't look up Nail polish blog sale then XD


 Yeah, if you already spent your money, it would be pretty much like a crack addict in rehab calling their dealer just to talk. We all know the end result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

I just got my first indie polish from a blog sale lol, and I'm definitely nervous about my poor wallet! I picked up Dollish Polish's Expecto Patronum, how cute! I think I'm going to have some serious issues with my adventures in indie polish land, good for me and the nails, bad for the wallet!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, if you already spent your money, it would be pretty much like a crack addict in rehab calling their dealer just to talk. We all know the end result.


 yup I did XD got a new camera and stuffs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully will make my pictures look more decent XD  and lmao!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first indie polish from a blog sale lol, and I'm definitely nervous about my poor wallet! I picked up Dollish Polish's Expecto Patronum, how cute! I think I'm going to have some serious issues with my adventures in indie polish land, good for me and the nails, bad for the wallet!


 Indie polish land is a mostly happy place, sprinkled with a little guilt and glitter. Oh, dumb--I should have named my blog Guilt and Glitter! hahaha


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Indie polish land is a mostly happy place, sprinkled with a little guilt and glitter. Oh, dumb--I should have named my blog Guilt and Glitter! hahaha


 Ooo.. that's clever. Your blog name is still cool and kudos btw, I've been happily following!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I'm horrible at naming stuff lmao my blog name is kinda lame XD


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo.. that's clever. Your blog name is still cool and kudos btw, I've been happily following!


 Aw, thanks--that made my day! I'm on a couple days hiatus trying to figure out my husband's camera that I've adopted. It took me an entire day to find a name that wasn't already taken. I'm happy with it; Guilt and Glitter just appealed to me in the moment (feel free to steal it if not already taken, if you like).

Back on topic, here are links to two lists (I'm not sure how much they double up) that get updated often of indie polish brands: 

http://www.xoxojen.com/p/indie-polish-shops.html

http://thingsiloveatthemoment.blogspot.com/p/indie-nail-polish-brands.html


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm horrible at naming stuff lmao my blog name is kinda lame XD


 I was drawn in by the name.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> I was drawn in by the name.


really? O.O surprising XD


----------



## DivyFace

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's a really nice lady. I haven't tried the polish yet, but I have two by her.


 Always good to know. I love giving my business to nice people!! : ))


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's a really nice lady. I haven't tried the polish yet, but I have two by her.


 Update: I've tried both of my polishes by Colores de Carol. You can see my swatches and reviews on my blog. I'm so excited because the creator of the polishes commented  on both of my posts.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Officially kicking off early birthday celebrations by splurging! I went through Etsy and just ordered 7 mini bottles of polishes! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Officially kicking off early birthday celebrations by splurging! I went through Etsy and just ordered 7 mini bottles of polishes! Can't wait to get them!


 Yay! post swatches when you get them.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Yay! post swatches when you get them.


 I definitely will! I picked out a 4 piece set and 3 piece pick your own minis.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Officially kicking off early birthday celebrations by splurging! I went through Etsy and just ordered 7 mini bottles of polishes! Can't wait to get them!


 Fun! I can't wait to see them on you. Yay for minis!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely will! I picked out a 4 piece set and 3 piece pick your own minis.


Awesome. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely will! I picked out a 4 piece set and 3 piece pick your own minis.


 OMG! Dying to see what you got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

Lush Lacquer and Tough as Nails Lacquer!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lush Lacquer and Tough as Nails Lacquer!


 OMG those Lush ones look amazing!


----------



## MissLindaJean

I picked up the green and one of the white ones! One is a clear base with neon glitter, the other white based. I'm so excited... shoot, forgot I ordered some Rainbow Honey sets, too and they'll be here Thursday. Squeeeeeee!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I picked up the green and one of the white ones! One is a clear base with neon glitter, the other white based. I'm so excited... shoot, forgot I ordered some Rainbow Honey sets, too and they'll be here Thursday. Squeeeeeee!!


 omg! Pictures and swatches please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

I will definitely. . You're a bunch of enablers and deserve a little credit for being such bad...or good influences!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lush Lacquer and Tough as Nails Lacquer!






 i'm  in love.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg! Pictures and swatches please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes please!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will definitely. . You're a bunch of enablers and deserve a little credit for being such bad...or good influences!






 Definitely good influences lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean

The Rainbow Honey order came a day early! My UPS man is always nice, but probably wonders why I am quick to snatch packages outta his hands lol. Other than the caps being different sizes on a few bottles, I'm in love! I ordered minis of the Cupcake and Sakura Matsuri collections!












Quick messy swatches, but had to share!


----------



## JC327

So pretty!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lush Lacquer and Tough as Nails Lacquer!


 They look so funky! I wanna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

They are so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola

Oof, I just received my bottle of Ninja Polish Divinity. I was a little nervous it would be a dupe of Mac Factor Fantasy Fire (I have five bottles of that stuff plus half a bottle if the Luquid Euphoria that is almost exactly the same), but it is radically different. Very much worth having both of these!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

OMG DIvinity is GORGEOUS!!! And I'm so jelly of you with your Fantasy Fire!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oof, I just received my bottle of Ninja Polish Divinity. I was a little nervous it would be a dupe of Mac Factor Fantasy Fire (I have five bottles of that stuff plus half a bottle if the Luquid Euphoria that is almost exactly the same), but it is radically different. Very much worth having both of these!


 Just looked up Divinity that is a beautiful color!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just looked up Divinity that is a beautiful color!


 IKR! I was drooling when I saw it!XD


----------



## MissLindaJean

FYI on Caged Bird is having a clearance sale on polishes. Use CLEAROUT when checking out for 40% off.. and it's an Etsy shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV

Gabi, I have an extra Fantasy FIre if you are interested in trading for it...it is just sitting here in the drawer collecting dust.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi, I have an extra Fantasy FIre if you are interested in trading for it...it is just sitting here in the drawer collecting dust.


 ahhhhhhh I really would love to, though I don't know what I have in NY that I can trade for XD I will have to make the bf look into my unopened products and get back to ya XD


----------



## tasertag

> Lush Lacquer and Tough as Nails Lacquer!


 I'm thinking about getting some Lush Lacquer but I'm having a hard time deciding between getting minis or full bottles.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I'm thinking about getting some Lush Lacquer but I'm having a hard time deciding between getting minis or full bottles.


 I got minis so I could test the waters. Very happy with the consistency and quality!


----------



## tulosai

I needed to know about nail polish blog sales like I need a shot in the head.... trying to restrain myself as I type.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I needed to know about nail polish blog sales like I need a shot in the head.... trying to restrain myself as I type.


 Yep, I know! I'm going on a makeup boo buy next month and will just do polish lol. Like that's any better!


----------



## tasertag

> Yep, I know! I'm going on a makeup boo buy next month and will just do polish lol. Like that's any better!


 I've been in a polish no buy April and I'm going strong! I'm going to try to hold off until May. It's just around the corner!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I needed to know about nail polish blog sales like I need a shot in the head.... trying to restrain myself as I type.


 Lol, I  think I need to do the same.


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I needed to know about nail polish blog sales like I need a shot in the head.... trying to restrain myself as I type.


 LOL - I know the feeling all too well. Somewhere I went from "having a few bottles" to "I seriously need to catalog everything and am afraid to know how much I have."


----------



## meaganola

> LOL - I know the feeling all too well. Somewhere I went from "having a few bottles" to "I seriously need to catalog everything and am afraid to know how much I have."


 I'm on to "need a second Helmer."


----------



## LyndaV

Quote: I'm on to "need a second Helmer."
Speaking of which, I'm going to buy my very first Helmer this week.  How many polishes would you say they hold?  Also do most bottles fit in the drawers?  I have the standard Zoya, OPI, China Glaze, plus Butter London, Deborah Lippman, and many Indies.  I think the tallest ones I have are the Jade holos.

Thanks!

LyndaV


----------



## LyndaV

sorry didn't do the quote thingy right...question was directed to Meaganola or actually anyone with a Helmer


----------



## meaganola

I'm not familiar with the Jade holos, but I have probably a couple dizen brands, and all of my polishes except the really tall lollipop-style Wet'n'Wild glitter LEs out right now and the double-ended essence polishes fit in it. I'll have to check tonight and see how many fit in each drawer because I'm at work right now and can't recall.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> sorry didn't do the quote thingy right...question was directed to Meaganola or actually anyone with a Helmer


 There's a thread on makeup storage around here somewhere and several ladies have Helmers. I think you'll be able to store a TON of polish! Lol


----------



## decayeddoll82

I made my own polish rack from wood. Sadly it doesn't hold all of my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it makes it very easy to see everything tho


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not familiar with the Jade holos, but I have probably a couple dizen brands, and all of my polishes except the really tall lollipop-style Wet'n'Wild glitter LEs out right now and the double-ended essence polishes fit in it. I'll have to check tonight and see how many fit in each drawer because I'm at work right now and can't recall.


 Those damn Wet n Wild bottles!!!! ugh


----------



## tulosai

So I did my first nail polish blog sale purchase over the weekend (thanks t you guys I am so overwhelmed by them now 



) and the polishes arrived today.  These are my fist indies and I can't wait to start playing with them.  Unfortunately I am a little in love with my current mani but with any luck it'll chip tomorrow haha and I can play


----------



## MissLindaJean

> So I did my first nail polish blog sale purchase over the weekend (thanks t you guys I am so overwhelmed by them nowÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the polishes arrived today. Â These are my fist indies and I can't wait to start playing with them. Â Unfortunately I am a little in love with my current mani but with any luck it'll chip tomorrow haha and I can playÂ


 What did you get?


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did my first nail polish blog sale purchase over the weekend (thanks t you guys I am so overwhelmed by them now
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the polishes arrived today.  These are my fist indies and I can't wait to start playing with them.  Unfortunately I am a little in love with my current mani but with any luck it'll chip tomorrow haha and I can play


 You're an evil person you know that. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You mention you bought polishes but did you show us said polishes? Noooooo. Instead you tease, your torture and you tease some more. So SPILL! PICTURES!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're an evil person you know that. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You mention you bought polishes but did you show us said polishes? Noooooo. Instead you tease, your torture and you tease some more. So SPILL! PICTURES!


 Haha I will have to do it when I get home tonight (when I'll also definitely be using one of said polishes, so maybe there can be some mani pics too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're an evil person you know that. LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You mention you bought polishes but did you show us said polishes? Noooooo. Instead you tease, your torture and you tease some more. So SPILL! PICTURES!







 show us the goodies!


----------



## LolaJay

I am a HUGE nail polish...hoarder? I myself don't think I am, but I guess if you ask anyone else they would beg to differ. My favorite indie brands so far are KBShimmer and Lush Lacquer! If you watch LL's Etsy page they have sales every once in awhile. I like that they also sell mini bottles so that you don't feel so bad because you want it ALL! I have very amateur photo skills but here are some of the ones I have.

Lush Lacquer Minty Chip (over 1 coat China Glaze For Audrey)





Lush Lacquer Glitter Girl (over Essie Pop Art Pink)





KB Shimmer Where My Peeps At?





So far, both brands I find to have great coverage and formula. I would recommend them!


----------



## meaganola

I prefer "collector" to "hoarder." The former sounds more organized and healthier than the latter.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I prefer "collector" to "hoarder." The former sounds more organized and healthier than the latter.


----------



## tasertag

> I prefer "collector" to "hoarder." The former sounds more organized and healthier than the latter.


 LOL. I think if you use the polish then it's not hoarding.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a HUGE nail polish...hoarder? I myself don't think I am, but I guess if you ask anyone else they would beg to differ. My favorite indie brands so far are KBShimmer and Lush Lacquer! If you watch LL's Etsy page they have sales every once in awhile. I like that they also sell mini bottles so that you don't feel so bad because you want it ALL! I have very amateur photo skills but here are some of the ones I have.
> 
> Lush Lacquer Minty Chip (over 1 coat China Glaze For Audrey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lush Lacquer Glitter Girl (over Essie Pop Art Pink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB Shimmer Where My Peeps At?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, both brands I find to have great coverage and formula. I would recommend them!


 Those are all seriously pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I prefer "collector" to "hoarder." The former sounds more organized and healthier than the latter.


----------



## amandah

I just ordered 6 mini bottles from Lush Laquer. I am anxious to get them now, and I think minty chip was one that I picked out.


----------



## LolaJay

Let me know when you get them! I also have Lite Brite and Haywire. I ordered mine right before she released the newest batch of colors, so I think it may be time for some new ones!! I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## LolaJay

> I just ordered 6 mini bottles from Lush Laquer. I am anxious to get them now, and I think minty chip was one that I picked out.


 Let me know when you get them! I also have Lite Brite and Haywire. I ordered mine right before she released the newest batch of colors, so I think it may be time for some new ones!! I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## LolaJay

> I prefer "collector" to "hoarder." The former sounds more organized and healthier than the latter.


 You are absolutely correct! It is more of a collection, all organized on racks by brands and colors. I don't feel so bad about it now!


----------



## tasertag

I'm painting my nails with Rainbow Honey's Sweet Talk and my brain keeps telling me that the polish should smell like icing...


----------



## DonnaD

Most indies are so glitter oriented, I hardly ever buy them.  I'm not a big glitter person but I did recently buy a couple from Forever Polished...just not glitters.


----------



## Meahlea

Alys dream polish put the firefly themed polish up for sale.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Alys dream polish put the firefly themed polish up for sale.


 Never tried that brand, but the swatches of the Macaroon collection are gorgeous!


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most indies are so glitter oriented, I hardly ever buy them.  I'm not a big glitter person but I did recently buy a couple from Forever Polished...just not glitters.


Donna I just recently discovered Forever Polished as well!! I got "Cherry" and "Spring Blossom" and I can't get over how amazing Cherry is. Do the other polishes have great formula as well?? So far it's amazing and I haven't had any chips on day 3!





Forever Polished "Cherry"


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Most indies are so glitter oriented, I hardly ever buy them. Â I'm not a big glitter person but I did recently buy a couple from Forever Polished...just not glitters.


 Actually there's lots of companies that offer more than glitter, but glitter just happens to catch people' s fancy lol. I've found great holos, duochromes, and seriously amazing metallics. Might just be we're sparkle freaks lol.


----------



## tasertag

Rainbow Honey is going back on Fab soon (tho I have no idea when). She just posted a shipment pic to her IG!! This might be bad for my bank account.


----------



## asdialed

Indies I have:

Lucky 13 Lacquer

Rainbow Honey

KBShimmer

a-England

Hungry Asian

ILNP

LynB

I've got a whole bunch of them now.. maybe 30 bottles?


----------



## DonnaD

They do.  I'm really liking them.  Finally!  An indie that isn't full of massive globs of glitter!



> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna I just recently discovered Forever Polished as well!! I got "Cherry" and "Spring Blossom" and I can't get over how amazing Cherry is. Do the other polishes have great formula as well?? So far it's amazing and I haven't had any chips on day 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Polished "Cherry"


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do.  I'm really liking them.  Finally!  An indie that isn't full of massive globs of glitter!


 

I'm really loving them too! I want to get some of the color changing polish!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually there's lots of companies that offer more than glitter, but glitter just happens to catch people' s fancy lol. I've found great holos, duochromes, and seriously amazing metallics.
> 
> Might just be we're sparkle freaks lol.


 This.  Actually I think there is more non-glitter than glitter if you take time to do a thorough review of what's out there or at least an equal amount.  In addition to the holos, duos, and metallics, there are alo some polishes that have flecks of confetti or the like (not glitter) in them.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Wooo! I managed to get some more indies ladies! Super excited and can't wait for them to arrive. On a FB group in, several ladies do a ginormous grab bag of indies for a group of 10-12 people and 200+ polishes! Whenever my bix arrives, I'll be sharing pics of my pretties!


----------



## LyndaV

Wow MissLindaJean, when you get into something, you get into it BIG!!  Can't wait to see what you get...and I'd love to get in on something like that!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Wow MissLindaJean, when you get into something, you get into it BIG!! Â Can't wait to see what you get...and I'd love to get in on something like that!


 Yep! I'm super obsessed with these indies now, plus I feel good supporting some small businesses! It's partially your fault, lol, because I found this group through the one you recommended! Lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! I'm super obsessed with these indies now, plus I feel good supporting some small businesses! It's partially your fault, lol, because I found this group through the one you recommended! Lol


 It's a progressive addiction. When you have a lot of mainstream polishes, after a while it gets a little easier to resist them because you already have most of the finishes and shades that are available. Then you move on to the indies and the variety is so amazing that you start to justify the purchases by thinking, "I don't have any polish that looks anything like this!" I'm currently wanting a thermal (color-changing) polish.

Enabling Alert: Several of the Etsy shops are having specials this weekend because of the holiday, like free shipping or a percentage off.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> It's a progressive addiction. When you have a lot of mainstream polishes, after a while it gets a little easier to resist them because you already have most of the finishes and shades that are available. Then you move on to the indies and the variety is so amazing that you start to justify the purchases by thinking, "I don't have any polish that looks anything like this!" I'm currently wanting a thermal (color-changing) polish. Enabling Alert: Several of the Etsy shops are having specials this weekend because of the holiday, like free shipping or a percentage off.


 Yep, this! I could use a handful more creams to expand my undies, as majority of my polishes are metallic, shimmery or chrome-y like, but indies have really interesting finishes and such a variety!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a progressive addiction. When you have a lot of mainstream polishes, after a while it gets a little easier to resist them because you already have most of the finishes and shades that are available. Then you move on to the indies and the variety is so amazing that you start to justify the purchases by thinking, "I don't have any polish that looks anything like this!" I'm currently wanting a thermal (color-changing) polish.
> 
> Enabling Alert: Several of the Etsy shops are having specials this weekend because of the holiday, like free shipping or a percentage off.


 I'm clearly slow, but what holiday?


----------



## meaganola

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm clearly slow, but what holiday?


 Mother's Day is tomorrow.


----------



## MissLindaJean

My group order came in! I received 16 fs polishes and 3 minis. . For a whopping $25!!


----------



## amandah

> My group order came in! I received 16 fs polishes and 3 minis. . For a whopping $25!!


 Oh my stars. Please can I be in your group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My group order came in! I received 16 fs polishes and 3 minis. . For a whopping $25!!






 look at all those pretties!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My group order came in! I received 16 fs polishes and 3 minis. . For a whopping $25!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my stars. Please can I be in your group


----------



## amandah

> :6:


 Yaaay. Will you PM me the details?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaay. Will you PM me the details? Sorry if I confused you I meant yes as in I wanted the details of the polish group all those came from.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My group order came in! I received 16 fs polishes and 3 minis. . For a whopping $25!!


 OMG.  How do you get such a deal??


----------



## MissLindaJean

It's a nail group I'm in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Got lucky on this one lol. I've also been checking sites for polish blog sales and indie updates, whew, there's lots of good deals to be found! Indigo Bananas on Etsy is having a sale till Wednesday, CLEARANCE30 for 30% off to make way for new bottles and releases. Cirque polishes through their website, 40% off with code CIRQUE40


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a nail group I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> . Got lucky on this one lol. I've also been checking sites for polish blog sales and indie updates, whew, there's lots of good deals to be found!
> 
> Indigo Bananas on Etsy is having a sale till Wednesday, CLEARANCE30 for 30% off to make way for new bottles and releases.
> 
> Cirque polishes through their website, 40% off with code CIRQUE40


 I can't take advantage now but I'd appreciate if you could continue to post any other intel you get in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the worst at finding sales!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I can't take advantage now but I'd appreciate if you could continue to post any other intel you get in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the worst at finding sales!


 Part of it is just FB updates. I follow various indie brands and bloggers, who post sales, them Google searches and lovely ladies here!


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This.  Actually I think there is more non-glitter than glitter if you take time to do a thorough review of what's out there or at least an equal amount.  In addition to the holos, duos, and metallics, there are alo some polishes that have flecks of confetti or the like (not glitter) in them.


 Thing is most polish bloggers seem to be ga-ga for glitter and holographics.  I rarely see indie cremes on blogs so I never bother to look at the seller's sites.  What's up all of you polish bloggers?!  Get on the indie cremes LOL.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Wheeee! Got these babies yesterday! My Ten Friends order


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wheeee! Got these babies yesterday! My Ten Friends order


 Oooh so pretty! And I am seriously jealous of your group order. This thread is bad for the wallet!!


----------



## DonnaD

I dislike tons of glitter but for you ladies who love it, I Love Nail Polish is having a clearance sale of her old formula polishes.  $3 a pop.

http://www.ilnp.com/clearance-sale.html


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I dislike tons of glitter but for you ladies who love it, I Love Nail Polish is having a clearance sale of her old formula polishes. Â $3 a pop. http://www.ilnp.com/clearance-sale.html


 I checked the other day. . They sold out within an hour, I believe!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Oooh so pretty! And I am seriously jealous of your group order. This thread is bad for the wallet!!


 I haven't been buying much makeup lately, so this has been my replacement. .oops!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wheeee! Got these babies yesterday! My Ten Friends order


 Wow they are all so pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wheeee! Got these babies yesterday! My Ten Friends order


  Squee! Dirtball is the one (from this brand) that I've been lusting after.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Â Squee! Dirtball is the one (from this brand) that I've been lusting after.


 I'm in love with MTF! They're just gorgeous and fun combos. I used Zoya Codie for undies, so the mani is like a rich, dark chocolate with glittery beauty. No flash, fluorescent lighting (work)



Indoor, flash


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squee! Dirtball is the one (from this brand) that I've been lusting after.
> I'm in love with MTF! They're just gorgeous and fun combos. I used Zoya Codie for undies, so the mani is like a rich, dark chocolate with glittery beauty. No flash, fluorescent lighting (work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor, flash
> 
> 
> 
> Love it


----------



## MissLindaJean

Scofflaw just did a restock and new summer collection release on her Etsy page. Llarowe will be picking it up and selling it I'm the next few weeks!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Anyone going to stalk the Llarowe restock/launch this week?


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone going to stalk the Llarowe restock/launch this week?


I did last week and busted my budget. I'm waiting for 2 particular ones from A England. Until then I'll just drool.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I did last week and busted my budget. I'm waiting for 2 particular ones from A England. Until then I'll just drool.


 Which ones? Love A England. . Just got Princess Tears from a buddy last week!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which ones? Love A England. . Just got Princess Tears from a buddy last week!


Dragon and St. George. I almost bought Sleeping Palace last week but it I decided that it was too dark for this season so I decided to get others polishes. Princess Tears looks beautiful.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Dragon and St. George. I almost bought Sleeping Palace last week but it I decided that it was too dark for this season so I decided to get others polishes. Princess Tears looks beautiful.


 St. George is gorgeous! Don't have Dragon yet, but did pick up Sayted Prince from Ninja Polish. It's a dark holo, but I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dragon and St. George. I almost bought Sleeping Palace last week but it I decided that it was too dark for this season so I decided to get others polishes. Princess Tears looks beautiful.


 One word of warning with St. George, if you leave it on for almost a week it will stain through basecoat. I was lazy the other week and left it on for a week instead of changing it out because its a gorgeous color, and it left my nails a delightful shade of yellow. (My bf thought the "yellow" was a polish color I put on afterwards.)


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> St. George is gorgeous! Don't have Dragon yet, but did pick up Sayted Prince from Ninja Polish. It's a dark holo, but I couldn't resist lol.


 Dragon is gorgeous, it's a nce, dark, muted green holo that looks much better on the nail than in the bottle!


----------



## tasertag

> One word of warning with St. George, if you leave it on for almost a week it will stain through basecoat. I was lazy the other week and left it on for a week instead of changing it out because its a gorgeous color, and it left my nails a delightful shade of yellow. (My bf thought the "yellow" was a polish color I put on afterwards.)


 Eek. Worth the risk. I think it's beautiful. But that's funny your bf thought it was another color.


----------



## MissLindaJean

So what indies have made it into your top picks? I'm totally in love with Enchanted Polish (sooo hard to get at times), My Ten Friends, A England, Scofflaw, Emily de Molly.. too many, but those hit my faves atm.


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek. Worth the risk. I think it's beautiful. But that's funny your bf thought it was another color.


 It really is worth the risk. I usually change polish every third day or so, but I was in love with the color and it didn't wear off so I left it on for almost a week. I'd like to believe that it was the duration that caused the staining since I've had no issues with any of the other A England colors I've worn.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Dragon and St. George. I almost bought Sleeping Palace last week but it I decided that it was too dark for this season so I decided to get others polishes. Princess Tears looks beautiful.


 I posted in the polish you're wearing today thread, but here's a pic of it in direct sunlight, no top coat yet.


----------



## sleepykat

I don't spend a lot of money per polish, since I search out deals and blog sales. My current indie collection (not including a few others that I've tried that I ended up putting up for trade because they weren't quite my personality; I haven't had any bad polishes yet):

*Tried*

Colores de Carol Best Polish Friend Forever--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping

Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping

Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings (my favorite!)--from a blog sale

Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces--from Llarowe

All That Glitters Hole Hearted--from a blog sale

Rockstar Nails Punk Rock Barbie--from a blog sale

Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hare Polish Return to Nature--from Llarowe flash sale

Black Cat Lacquer Let Them Eat Cake--from a blog sale

Black Cat Lacquer Sunset--from a blog sale

Daring Digits Courage--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Daring Digits Gooseberry Square--from a blog sale

Daring Digits Mango Square--from a blog sale

Daring Digits Blueberry Square--from a blog sale

Hit Polish Retro Chic (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish It's Electric (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish Pink Lemonade (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish Patina (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

*Untried*

Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss--from a blog sale

Daring Digits Lavender Loves Matte--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Dollish Polish Pegasus Wings (mini)--gift with purchase from a blog sale

Rainbow Honey A Little Kindness (mini)--from a trade here on MUT

Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise (mini)--from a trade here on MUT

Hit Polish Strawberrific (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Hit Polish Fight Night (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Neener Neener Nails Oh Natural--from her Etsy shop when on sale

Feenix Polish Western Union (this brand is out of business sadly)--from their Etsy shop when on sale

Femme Fatale Librarian's Shush--from Llarowe's flash sale

Pahlish Underwater--from a blog sale


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't spend a lot of money per polish, since I search out deals and blog sales. My current indie collection (not including a few others that I've tried that I ended up putting up for trade because they weren't quite my personality; I haven't had any bad polishes yet):
> 
> *Tried*
> 
> Colores de Carol Best Polish Friend Forever--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping
> 
> Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping
> 
> Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings (my favorite!)--from a blog sale
> 
> Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces--from Llarowe
> 
> All That Glitters Hole Hearted--from a blog sale
> 
> Rockstar Nails Punk Rock Barbie--from a blog sale
> 
> Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hare Polish Return to Nature--from Llarowe flash sale
> 
> Black Cat Lacquer Let Them Eat Cake--from a blog sale
> 
> Black Cat Lacquer Sunset--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Courage--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Daring Digits Gooseberry Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Mango Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Blueberry Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Hit Polish Retro Chic (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish It's Electric (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Pink Lemonade (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Patina (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> *Untried*
> 
> Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Lavender Loves Matte--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Dollish Polish Pegasus Wings (mini)--gift with purchase from a blog sale
> 
> Rainbow Honey A Little Kindness (mini)--from a trade here on MUT
> 
> Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise (mini)--from a trade here on MUT
> 
> Hit Polish Strawberrific (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Fight Night (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Neener Neener Nails Oh Natural--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Feenix Polish Western Union (this brand is out of business sadly)--from their Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Femme Fatale Librarian's Shush--from Llarowe's flash sale
> 
> Pahlish Underwater--from a blog sale


 Oooh - I'm jealous of your Emily De Molly! Does anyone know if you can ship polish from Australia to the US? My bestie lives in Australia and I would love to own a few of Emily de Molly's.


----------



## meaganola

> Oooh - I'm jealous of your Emily De Molly! Does anyone know if you can ship polish from Australia to the US? My bestie lives in Australia and I would love to own a few of Emily de Molly's.Â


 Technically, no, but my Max Factor Fantasy Fire collection (FIVE bottles) demonstrates that Customs doesn't confiscate everything.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Oooh - I'm jealous of your Emily De Molly! Does anyone know if you can ship polish from Australia to the US? My bestie lives in Australia and I would love to own a few of Emily de Molly's.Â


 Yes, but customs can pull it. I know piCture poLiSh or however they spell it is Aussie based and ships internationally. Llarowe is going to restock EDM tomorrow. Check her FB for release times and you can try at the drop. I'm falling hard I'm love with indies, but it adds up fast. I'm going to have to limit myself and budget to accumulate more lol. Blog sales and swaps, here I come!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Technically, no, but my Max Factor Fantasy Fire collection (FIVE bottles) demonstrates that Customs doesn't confiscate everything.


 Lol, 5! Awesone, I've got one, but don't use it a lot because it's so small. . I'm afraid I'll use it all and be grasping for more!


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So what indies have made it into your top picks? I'm totally in love with Enchanted Polish (sooo hard to get at times), My Ten Friends, A England, Scofflaw, Emily de Molly.. too many, but those hit my faves atm.


 I'm lusting after Enchanted Polish soooo bad, but haven't been able to get one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A England is another favorite of mine, I'm in love with Polished by KPT's thermals (which can be hard to get at times as her restocks sell out fast), Liquid Sky Lacquer is becoming a favorite as well. I have too many to list, but those are some of my favorites.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I'm lusting after Enchanted Polish soooo bad, but haven't been able to get one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A England is another favorite of mine, I'm in love with Polished by KPT's thermals (which can be hard to get at times as her restocks sell out fast), Liquid Sky Lacquer is becoming a favorite as well. I have too many to list, but those are some of my favorites.


 EP is having a restock and launch on the 30th direct on their site! Try there. . I'm going to, and almost had May 2013, but my PayPal crashed when checking out! My gosh, I had an eyegasm seeing two FB buddies in nail groups post their EP collections!


----------



## Starlet

> EP is having a restock and launch on the 30th direct on their site! Try there. . I'm going to, and almost had May 2013, but my PayPal crashed when checking out! My gosh, I had an eyegasm seeing two FB buddies in nail groups post their EP collections!


 That is exciting news. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## AtomicBunny

I'm thinking about placing an order with indigo banana. Does anyone have any of her polishes? I'm thinking about getting "spectrafied" to spruce up my current collection, "Fiery the angels fell" &amp; "Twice as bright".


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EP is having a restock and launch on the 30th direct on their site! Try there. . I'm going to, and almost had May 2013, but my PayPal crashed when checking out!
> 
> My gosh, I had an eyegasm seeing two FB buddies in nail groups post their EP collections!


 I just saw that and need to get my shopping list together before then, because those things are gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Technically, no, but my Max Factor Fantasy Fire collection (FIVE bottles) demonstrates that Customs doesn't confiscate everything.
> Lol, 5! Awesone, I've got one, but don't use it a lot because it's so small. . I'm afraid I'll use it all and be grasping for more!
> 
> 
> If you like Fantasy Fire, you may also like some of these:
> 
> Girly Bits Shift Happens
> 
> Ninja Polish Divinity
> 
> Ninja Polish Mystic Glacier
> 
> Nfu Oh 51
> 
> Nail Pattern Boldness Boop-oop-a-dupe
> 
> Darling Diva Polish Ringer
> 
> Darling Diva Polish Dangerous Driver


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't spend a lot of money per polish, since I search out deals and blog sales. My current indie collection (not including a few others that I've tried that I ended up putting up for trade because they weren't quite my personality; I haven't had any bad polishes yet):
> 
> *Tried*
> 
> Colores de Carol Best Polish Friend Forever--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping
> 
> Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy--from her Big Cartel store when she was having free shipping
> 
> Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings (my favorite!)--from a blog sale
> 
> Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces--from Llarowe
> 
> All That Glitters Hole Hearted--from a blog sale
> 
> Rockstar Nails Punk Rock Barbie--from a blog sale
> 
> Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hare Polish Return to Nature--from Llarowe flash sale
> 
> Black Cat Lacquer Let Them Eat Cake--from a blog sale
> 
> Black Cat Lacquer Sunset--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Courage--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Daring Digits Gooseberry Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Mango Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Blueberry Square--from a blog sale
> 
> Hit Polish Retro Chic (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish It's Electric (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Pink Lemonade (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Patina (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> *Untried*
> 
> Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss--from a blog sale
> 
> Daring Digits Lavender Loves Matte--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Dollish Polish Pegasus Wings (mini)--gift with purchase from a blog sale
> 
> Rainbow Honey A Little Kindness (mini)--from a trade here on MUT
> 
> Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise (mini)--from a trade here on MUT
> 
> Hit Polish Strawberrific (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Hit Polish Fight Night (mini)--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Neener Neener Nails Oh Natural--from her Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Feenix Polish Western Union (this brand is out of business sadly)--from their Etsy shop when on sale
> 
> Femme Fatale Librarian's Shush--from Llarowe's flash sale
> 
> Pahlish Underwater--from a blog sale
> Oooh - I'm jealous of your Emily De Molly! Does anyone know if you can ship polish from Australia to the US? My bestie lives in Australia and I would love to own a few of Emily de Molly's.
> 
> 
> You would run a very high risk of it being confiscated and/or destroyed. You may wish to check blog sales or stockists (like Llarowe or shoppe-eclectic.co) instead.


----------



## LyndaV

Don't forget there are other stockists too that you can get these polishes from...MeiMei Signatures in Singapore and  Harlow and Co in Canada both ship to the US and are reasonable.  They often have stock that Llarowe doesn't have and vice versa.  They also have exclusive polishes made for them by the big guys like Enchanted Polished made Freckles for MeiMei.

Just doing my part to encourage the indie fever...


----------



## MissLindaJean

I've been MIA thanks to working 6 nights out of the last week and 12 hr shifts at that. Luckily, I managed to snag this EP In the Nude in Enchanted's site direct in the wee hours of Sunday morning! Not the best swatch, but it wasn't that sunny out. A beautiful nudish pink holo! I've been hearing whispers that this may be an LE and not available ever again. .crazy!


----------



## Souly

I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.


 Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## tasertag

> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.


 Can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## LyndaV

Souly's got the INDIE FEVER!! The last few weeks I've been hitting up the blog sales too. My poor credit card. I got the original charcoal holo OPI My Private Jet which is so gorgeous it makes my knees weak (ok not Indie but still pretty), Darling Diva Oh No She Didn't, Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces and Fifth Element, Sonnetarium Lenten Rose, and Windestine Androgynous.... Now I'm no buy


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.


Oh, so would it be bad if I mentioned that KBShimmer currently has minis for a limited time for $4.50, while supplies last? And they have a few full-size that are reduced to $5.00 because they are being discontinued.

I ordered: Mini Iris My Case Mini Oh Splat!â„¢ Mini No Whine Left Mini Elle Mini The Dancing Green Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone Mini Totally Tubular Mini Itâ€™s Razz-ical


----------



## tasertag

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.
> 
> 
> Oh, so would it be bad if I mentioned that KBShimmer currently has minis for a limited time for $4.50, while supplies last? And they have a few full-size that are reduced to $5.00 because they are being discontinued.
> 
> I ordered: Mini Iris My Case Mini Oh Splat!â„¢ Mini No Whine Left Mini Elle Mini The Dancing Green Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone Mini Totally Tubular Mini Itâ€™s Razz-ical


 I really wanted to get some KBshimmer. Minis are totally appealing to me.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.
> Oh, so would it be bad if I mentioned that KBShimmer currently has minis for a limited time for $4.50, while supplies last? And they have a few full-size that are reduced to $5.00 because they are being discontinued.
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> Mini Iris My Case
> 
> Mini Oh Splat!â„¢
> 
> Mini No Whine Left
> 
> Mini Elle
> 
> Mini The Dancing Green
> 
> Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone
> 
> Mini Totally Tubular
> 
> You are a evil one!
> 
> I ordered
> 
> Mini Ice Queen Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Mini Oh Splat!â„¢ 1 $4.50
> Pastel Me More Nail Polish â€“ Being Discontinued 1 $5.00
> Mini No Whine Left Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Get Clover It Nail Polish 1 $8.75
> Mini Totally Tubular Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone Nail Polish
> I am drooling over watercolor too but hubbster is going to kill me!


----------



## LyndaV

Oh SleepyKat, now that's just down right cruel!! Awww geez and IRS My Case has been on my wish list for a long time now....must not weaken. Must. Not. Weaken!!


----------



## LyndaV

Haha...auto correct is funny! It's not IRS My Case, it's I Rest My Case!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha...auto correct is funny! It's not IRS My Case, it's I Rest My Case!


 Haha, IRS My Case would be kind of a good play on words, too, but it's Iris My Case.

Yeah, I decided I would leave the self-control or lack thereof up to you ladies, rather than causing jealous sighs by posting about my KBShimmer minis once they've sold out. I'm not sure how long it will take them to sell out. I posted about it on my blog, too. My brother's girlfriend was drooling over that post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She said that I'm responsible for getting her hooked on indies and Zoya. She still pays her bills and the happy colors help with her depression, so no guilt on that account.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.
> Oh, so would it be bad if I mentioned that KBShimmer currently has minis for a limited time for $4.50, while supplies last? And they have a few full-size that are reduced to $5.00 because they are being discontinued.
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> Mini Iris My Case
> 
> Mini Oh Splat!â„¢
> 
> Mini No Whine Left
> 
> Mini Elle
> 
> Mini The Dancing Green
> 
> Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone
> 
> Mini Totally Tubular
> 
> You are a evil one!
> 
> I ordered
> 
> Mini Ice Queen Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Mini Oh Splat!â„¢ 1 $4.50
> Pastel Me More Nail Polish â€“ Being Discontinued 1 $5.00
> Mini No Whine Left Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Get Clover It Nail Polish 1 $8.75
> Mini Totally Tubular Nail Polish 1 $4.50
> Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone Nail Polish
> I am drooling over watercolor too but hubbster is going to kill me!
> 
> 
> Watercolor did look fabulous, but I also felt like I didn't need both it and Totally Tubular. I really wanted Spring Training, too, but I told myself I would only by minis and I would only buy polishes I already wanted. It looks like your total was probably pretty similar to mine.
> 
> I received a shipping notice already with tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very bad and I blame all you!! 2 orders @ Llaowe's, 1 order @ Overall Beauty and hit up 3 blog sales. Yikes! I will share when all my goodies come.
> Oh, so would it be bad if I mentioned that KBShimmer currently has minis for a limited time for $4.50, while supplies last? And they have a few full-size that are reduced to $5.00 because they are being discontinued.
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> Mini Iris My Case
> 
> Mini Oh Splat!â„¢
> 
> Mini No Whine Left
> 
> Mini Elle
> 
> Mini The Dancing Green
> 
> Mini Donâ€™t Teal Anyone
> 
> Mini Totally Tubular
> 
> Mini Itâ€™s Razz-ical
> 
> I really wanted to get some KBshimmer. Minis are totally appealing to me.
> 
> Exactly! I love miniature things in general, anyway, because of the cute factor. Then, mini polishes seem so much more practical when your polish collection is in the hundreds. And you easily justify getting more of them, as you can see by my list above. The KBShimmer minis are 7ml, according to the e-mail, which I believe is the same amount in all of the latest Hard Candy polishes. Most full-size polishes seem to be between 13.5 and 15 ml, so I think it's a good size. It's not like the micro minis you get from Orly, OPI, and Hit Polish. (No offense meant to my beloved Hit Polish; they are gorgeous, cost less, and did I mention beloved?)


----------



## dressupthedog

I love minis, and I've really been wanting to try indie polish, so I just ordered three from KBShimmer. I'm getting Iris My Case, Totally Tubular, and Band Geek.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love minis, and I've really been wanting to try indie polish, so I just ordered three from KBShimmer. I'm getting Iris My Case, Totally Tubular, and Band Geek.


 OOOOooooh, are these your first indies? Fun! The online swatches of Band Geek look fab.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love minis, and I've really been wanting to try indie polish, so I just ordered three from KBShimmer. I'm getting Iris My Case, Totally Tubular, and Band Geek.


 I almost got band geek. Please post a swatch when you have it. Mini's are so adorable, I'm thinking about getting a fancy vanity tray to display mine.


----------



## dressupthedog

> OOOOooooh, areÂ these your first indies? Fun! The online swatches of Band Geek look fab.


 They are my first! I think it may have been a dangerous purchase for me, as I sense many more purchases to come.


> I almost got band geek. Please post a swatch when you have it. Mini's are so adorable, I'm thinking about getting a fancy vanity tray to display mine.Â


 I will!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> They are my first! I think it may have been a dangerous purchase for me, as I sense many more purchases to come. I will!


 Danger, danger! Lol, I'm all into the "one you go indie, you don't wanna go back" mentality now. In another note, anyone brave the Enchanted launch Sunday? It was cray cray, but there were so many new pretties!


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Danger, danger! Lol, I'm all into the "one you go indie, you don't wanna go back" mentality now.
> 
> In another note, anyone brave the Enchanted launch Sunday? It was cray cray, but there were so many new pretties!


 MEee! Got Mr. Burgundy and Afternoon Delight


----------



## MissLindaJean

> MEee! Got Mr. Burgundy and Afternoon Delight


 Score! I contemplated Afternoon Delight, but got In the Nude. Similar enough, I'm hoping lol. I got Water for Unicorns, Mr. Burgundy, Majestic, and Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth! Already pre-swapped Majestic for Kids, my number one lemming!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Danger, danger! Lol, I'm all into the "one you go indie, you don't wanna go back" mentality now.
> 
> In another note, anyone brave the Enchanted launch Sunday? It was cray cray, but there were so many new pretties!


 I was too late! But I was hitting up blog sales all day &amp; spent enough. Looks like you scored big! Just a little jealous.


----------



## amandah

> Danger, danger! Lol, I'm all into the "one you go indie, you don't wanna go back" mentality now. In another note, anyone brave the Enchanted launch Sunday? It was cray cray, but there were so many new pretties!


 Lol. That saying is oh so true! I got water for unicorns, majestic, purple roses and castle on a cloud. The polishes are so super pretty.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I was too late! But I was hitting up blog sales all day &amp; spent enough. Looks like you scored big! Just a little jealous.


 Don't be! It's just polish, after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Although, if I'm ever Im in a bind, these all fetch a great resale price. At this point, i really can't imagine letting them go. Mine, mine, all mine lol! I am always willing to swap, though. I adore EP, but am not exclusively in love with holos. Also, there are plenty of brands that make just as beautiful, but more affordable holos. Buuut, my polish sprees are in hiatus. July is an extreme low buy for me. Trying to curb the impulse to buy any and every pretty indie!


> Lol. That saying is oh so true! I got water for unicorns, majestic, purple roses and castle on a cloud. The polishes are so super pretty.


 Nice! Cattle in a Cloud looks amazing!


----------



## heather4602

I'm jealous! I was at the EP saile right when it launched and all I got was sold out! Then finally got Djinn in my basket. But there were two. So trying to follow the rules I tried to delete it but it deleted both! Later I saw that you could have purchased both and she would refunded one! That's what I get for folliwing the rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Guess I'll never own one! Anyway I did get in in the KB Shimmer minis yesterday they were Clown Puke and 24 Carrot Bold! A week before I purchased FS from them Don't Pink Twice, Blinded by Light (which I'm totally in love) and Whats Your Damage! I'm totally an indie girl! So I have a question for you wonderful women... Do you know of another top coat like EP Djinn?


----------



## amandah

> I'm jealous! I was at the EP saile right when it launched and all I got was sold out! Then finally got Djinn in my basket. But there were two. So trying to follow the rules I tried to delete it but it deleted both! Later I saw that you could have purchased both and she would refunded one! That's what I get for folliwing the rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Guess I'll never own one! Anyway I did get in in the KB Shimmer minis yesterday they were Clown Puke and 24 Carrot Bold! A week before I purchased FS from them Don't Pink Twice, Blinded by Light (which I'm totally in love) and Whats Your Damage! I'm totally an indie girl! So I have a question for you wonderful women... Do you know of another top coat like EP Djinn?


 Did you try the EP sale on a computer or phone? As for a substitute, try Philly Loves Lacquer-Always Sunny


----------



## heather4602

I tried on my phone and computer!! I checked out the polish and it's gorgeous! I had never heard of the brand! According to her facebbok she is going to release some of Its Always Sunny later this month so I will be on the look out! She also said she was having a release tonight of new polishes so I may check it out! Thanks for your suggestion. Guess I'll just have to be paitent!


----------



## amandah

> I tried on my phone and computer!! I checked out the polish and it's gorgeous! I had never heard of the brand! According to her facebbok she is going to release some of Its Always Sunny later this month so I will be on the look out! She also said she was having a release tonight of new polishes so I may check it out! Thanks for your suggestion. Guess I'll just have to be paitent!


 I guess i've lucked out with the past 2 restocks. Always keep an eye out on some of the facebook nail polish swap groups. There are some really good deals, and blog sales too.


----------



## sleepykat

I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.








OMG packed with glitters. Don't you just love it when the polish comes out looking like the bottle?!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! You're hands always look so pretty.


----------



## heather4602

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.


Wow, it is pretty! Glad it turned out good! My one and only Jindie polish was a nightmare so I have been scared to try it again, but this may sway me back to her!


----------



## heather4602

So I went on the Jindie site and WOW I've been missing out! I saw where she has reformulated the polish that I had so much trouble with! I went ahead and pre-order two of the summer releases and ordered Hot Pink Floyd (I love a bright pink) all in the medium size! I am sure I will love these, well I hope that I love them! It will just be another brand that I love!

BTW thanks to Souly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I added Rainbow Honey as a brand new to me that I like! I love to trade with her!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, it is pretty! Glad it turned out good! My one and only Jindie polish was a nightmare so I have been scared to try it again, but this may sway me back to her!


Which Jindie didn't workout?


----------



## heather4602

It was Candyland, when it first came out!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It was Candyland, when it first came out!


I like the swatches of Candyland, shame it didn't workout for you.


----------



## heather4602

Yes it is pretty and has been reformulated so I'm sure it's a lot better. Mine just had this horrible consistency. It was like a blob and even thinning didn't help it out! I did end up putting some drops on a paper plate and then just digging the glitter out and placing it on my nail over a white polish! It turned out really cute but was a lot of work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes it is pretty and has been reformulated so I'm sure it's a lot better. Mine just had this horrible consistency. It was like a blob and even thinning didn't help it out! I did end up putting some drops on a paper plate and then just digging the glitter out and placing it on my nail over a white polish! It turned out really cute but was a lot of work!






LOL I'm glad they reformulated because that sounds awful! You might as well have a bag of glitters instead! I don't think I have the patience like you do, would have tossed the bottle...


----------



## heather4602

Lol! It was my first indie and I wanted it to work soooo bad! But it led me to more indies so at least I got that out of it!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! It was my first indie and I wanted it to work soooo bad! But it led me to more indies so at least I got that out of it!


My first was Rainbow Honey. I have a handful of others. Luckily none of them have been a bad experience.


----------



## heather4602

What is your favorite Rainbow Honey color? I've just traded for them so I've never actually picked one out to buy!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is your favorite Rainbow Honey color? I've just traded for them so I've never actually picked one out to buy!


 I have a few Rainbow Honey mini's I was going to put up for swap/sale .... Not to be a devil's advocate or anything


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is your favorite Rainbow Honey color? I've just traded for them so I've never actually picked one out to buy!


I love the Sweet Talk collection. They were the first I ever saw and said "I need those NAO!" I also like 20% Cooler. Their new collection The Summer of 199X looks AMAZING. Might get minis of those if they ever become available.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a few Rainbow Honey mini's I was going to put up for swap/sale .... Not to be a devil's advocate or anything






Which ones? I might be tempted.


----------



## heather4602

Me too! I love to trade for indie polish!


----------



## amandah

Sweet Talk
Namesake
Pinkie Promise
Femme Bot
Be Mine
Bitty Love Bot
Wistful

All are the 4ml Mini's


----------



## Souly

The don't sell the minis individually anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They are in the taller skinnier bottles instead of the short fat ones. The kraken is gorgeous.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the Sweet Talk collection. They were the first I ever saw and said "I need those NAO!" I also like 20% Cooler. Their new collection The Summer of 199X looks AMAZING. Might get minis of those if they ever become available.


 Awww! We can all obsess together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went on the Jindie site and WOW I've been missing out! I saw where she has reformulated the polish that I had so much trouble with! I went ahead and pre-order two of the summer releases and ordered Hot Pink Floyd (I love a bright pink) all in the medium size! I am sure I will love these, well I hope that I love them! It will just be another brand that I love!
> 
> BTW thanks to Souly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I added Rainbow Honey as a brand new to me that I like! I love to trade with her!


----------



## MissLindaJean

You can find Rainbow Honey mini sets in Fab.com. they feature RH a lot! For a Djinn dupe, there are several indie makers that offer holo topcoats, but tend to grey out polish shades. Mentality and Digital Nails both have etsy stores and offer holo or spectraflair top coats. Do you want a scattered or strong linear look? Because for scattered, there's a lot of glittery holo top coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's my latest additions, Emily de Molly's Majestic Flight and the Fifth Element!




Close up of Majestic Flight, excuse the few days of wear!


----------



## tasertag

> You can find Rainbow Honey mini sets in Fab.com. they feature RH a lot! For a Djinn dupe, there are several indie makers that offer holo topcoats, but tend to grey out polish shades. Mentality and Digital Nails both have etsy stores and offer holo or spectraflair top coats. Do you want a scattered or strong linear look? Because for scattered, there's a lot of glittery holo top coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's my latest additions, Emily de Molly's Majestic Flight and the Fifth Element!
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Majestic Flight, excuse the few days of wear!


 Yeah I got my RH from Fab. I want fifth element!!


----------



## heather4602

> You can find Rainbow Honey mini sets in Fab.com. they feature RH a lot! For a Djinn dupe, there are several indie makers that offer holo topcoats, but tend to grey out polish shades. Mentality and Digital Nails both have etsy stores and offer holo or spectraflair top coats. Do you want a scattered or strong linear look? Because for scattered, there's a lot of glittery holo top coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's my latest additions, Emily de Molly's Majestic Flight and the Fifth Element!
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Majestic Flight, excuse the few days of wear!


 Thanks girl! I ordered the one from Mentality! They both looked great! Good to talk to you again!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it is pretty! Glad it turned out good! My one and only Jindie polish was a nightmare so I have been scared to try it again, but this may sway me back to her!
> 
> Thanks! It is very slightly greener than these photos. It is thick, but not in a problematic way--in a glitter-packed way!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! You're hands always look so pretty.
> Aw, thanks, Souly! They get the most love of any part of my beauty routine, by far.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in love! I just switched my polish to Jindie Nails Princess Breath, and happily it looks just like it does in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG packed with glitters. Don't you just love it when the polish comes out looking like the bottle?!
> Yes! I was trying to explain to my husband tonight why it's so wonderful when it looks like it does in the bottle.


----------



## heather4602

Sleepykat what do you do with your hands and nails! I need a routine!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can find Rainbow Honey mini sets in Fab.com. they feature RH a lot!
> 
> For a Djinn dupe, there are several indie makers that offer holo topcoats, but tend to grey out polish shades. Mentality and Digital Nails both have etsy stores and offer holo or spectraflair top coats. Do you want a scattered or strong linear look? Because for scattered, there's a lot of glittery holo top coats
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's my latest additions, Emily de Molly's Majestic Flight and the Fifth Element!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Majestic Flight, excuse the few days of wear!


 Oooh la la, looking fabulous, MissLindaJean.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sleepykat what do you do with your hands and nails! I need a routine!


 I try to file my nails a little in between each polishing, so as to avoid cutting them. Clipping them tends to make mine split. I use a cuticle trimmer that is dangerous, but effective (very similar to this one: http://www.thefragranceshoppeonline.com/product/Cuticle%20Rmvr_Cuticle-Trimmer); you just have to be careful not to overdo it or slip.

Number one tip: Cuticle oil! It works for me soooo much better than lotion. (I use lotion for my hands, but the oil for around my nails and cuticles.) It doesn't seem to make any difference for me what kind of oil it is; I mostly use one by Prolana because it's in a nail polish type bottle and brush, easy to apply liberally but still pretty neatly. Honestly, olive oil and a cotton swab would work almost as well.

I personally have to keep my nails painted constantly, because I have OCD and one of my compulsions is to pick at my nails and cuticles. A nice mani helps me resist it, because then there's not raggedy-ness asking to be pulled at. Otherwise, they become disgusting and open to infection. I've traded one compulsion for another; now I compulsively buy nail polish, but almost exclusively on sale/with coupons. This Jindie Nails Princess Breath I'm now wearing is from when Llarowe had awesome flash sales on Facebook not too long ago.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thanks girl! I ordered the one from Mentality! They both looked great! Good to talk to you again!


 So excited to see you posting again and playing with indies, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Oooh la la, looking fabulous, MissLindaJean.


 Awww, thanks! I'm totally in love with your Jindie! What a beautiful shade and sooo up my alley, being that gorgeous aqua!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Yeah I got my RH from Fab. I want fifth element!!


 I found it on a blog sale! It's a fun one; there are itty bitty silver glitters and the base is a crelly. I think that was three coats?


----------



## sleepykat

Here's another recent indie mani I did: Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles over Zoya Julie. I went to the Hit Polish etsy shop to grab a link for my blog post, and discovered that she is currently having a 20% off sale (I believe on all polishes) to make room for new stuff. July 4th is the last day; I'm not sure when it started. Lots of minis for $2.60--eek!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another recent indie mani I did: Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles over Zoya Julie. I went to the Hit Polish etsy shop to grab a link for my blog post, and discovered that she is currently having a 20% off sale (I believe on all polishes) to make room for new stuff. July 4th is the last day; I'm not sure when it started. Lots of minis for $2.60--eek!


 Oooh, that's a pretty one. It almost looks like it's beaded. I'm not seeing the minis for $2.60. Is there a code or something?

Update - The sale is over which is probably a good thing!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another recent indie mani I did: Hit Polish Mr. Bubbles over Zoya Julie. I went to the Hit Polish etsy shop to grab a link for my blog post, and discovered that she is currently having a 20% off sale (I believe on all polishes) to make room for new stuff. July 4th is the last day; I'm not sure when it started. Lots of minis for $2.60--eek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's a pretty one. It almost looks like it's beaded. I'm not seeing the minis for $2.60. Is there a code or something?
> 
> Update - The sale is over which is probably a good thing!
> 
> Thanks! I must have misunderstood the terms of the sale. I thought July 4th was the last day, but it must have ended July 4th. I ordered:
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Oatmeal Raisin Cookies Tan Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Candied Violets Glitter Nail Polish 7ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $3.20 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Berry Delight Glitter Top Coat Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Tri-color Pansy Glitter Nail Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Tea-Stained Linen Cream Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Superman Blue Jelly Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can find Rainbow Honey mini sets in Fab.com. they feature RH a lot!
> 
> For a Djinn dupe, there are several indie makers that offer holo topcoats, but tend to grey out polish shades. Mentality and Digital Nails both have etsy stores and offer holo or spectraflair top coats. Do you want a scattered or strong linear look? Because for scattered, there's a lot of glittery holo top coats
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here's my latest additions, Emily de Molly's Majestic Flight and the Fifth Element!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Majestic Flight, excuse the few days of wear


 How did I miss this? Love both of them. I finally scored a couple - will post pics. 

On Rainbow Honey's website, they sell minis individually for $5 each. They're in short fat bottles. They only have mini sets available in their new line - in the skinnier bottles like on fab.com  I really liked buying them individually because I usually don't like all the colors in a set. They have mini sets of their summer line on their website - $20 for each set. I have the first set. Love Kraken.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I must have misunderstood the terms of the sale. I thought July 4th was the last day, but it must have ended July 4th. I ordered:
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Oatmeal Raisin Cookies Tan Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Candied Violets Glitter Nail Polish 7ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $3.20 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Berry Delight Glitter Top Coat Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Tri-color Pansy Glitter Nail Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Tea-Stained Linen Cream Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Superman Blue Jelly Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


 I have a few in my cart but I'm not sure if I'm going to check out. $3.25 isn't bad for a mini even though the sale is over. I like oatmeal cookies and candied violets.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I'm conflicted ladies, someone offered me a whopping amount of money, imo, for a polish. ..argghhh.


----------



## heather4602

I say take it unless its a polish you really are attached to!!!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm conflicted ladies, someone offered me a whopping amount of money, imo, for a polish. ..argghhh.


 Take it - you can always get more polishes.


----------



## dressupthedog

I got my KBShimmer polishes, and I love them. Swatches of Band Geek are in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Bank Geek is packed with glitter, and it applied well. I used two coats over one coat of NYC Black Lace. I didn't have to fish for glitter. The result was hard to capture in a picture. Natural light:



Indoors, no flash:


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I say take it unless its a polish you really are attached to!!!





> Take it - you can always get more polishes.


 I took it!!! Lol, going to buy more polish and place a GDE order!


----------



## amandah

> I took it!!! Lol, going to buy more polish and place a GDE order!


 What polish was it?


----------



## Auntboo

> What polish was it?


 My guess is In The Nude!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my KBShimmer polishes, and I love them. Swatches of Band Geek are in the spoiler.
> 
> Bank Geek is packed with glitter, and it applied well. I used two coats over one coat of NYC Black Lace. I didn't have to fish for glitter. The result was hard to capture in a picture.
> Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh - sparkly! Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

I know its early for Halloween but look how cute the swatch is





I have more Hare polish on the way &amp; I placed a preorder w/ Jindie. All SleepyKat's Fault!! I need to stop now.


----------



## heather4602

> I know its early for Halloween but look how cute the swatch is
> 
> I have more Hare polish on the way &amp; I placed a preorder w/ Jindie. All SleepyKat's Fault!! I need to stop now.


 OMG Souly! Jealous here! Love these!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I know its early for Halloween but look how cute the swatch is
> 
> I have more Hare polish on the way &amp; I placed a preorder w/ Jindie. All SleepyKat's Fault!! I need to stop now.


 My Ten Friends! Impressive. . That's a haul! Yep, I did sell In the Nude.. didn't want to part with it, but had some not so great news.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its early for Halloween but look how cute the swatch is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more Hare polish on the way &amp; I placed a preorder w/ Jindie. All SleepyKat's Fault!! I need to stop now.


 Oh, Souly, you're going to be playing for weeks--so pretty! I hope you post pics either on here or on your blog, or both.

Either 'sorry' or 'you're welcome' depending on how you're feeling about your Jindie nails pre-order right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which Jindie shade or shades did you order, by the way?

I need to stop. I bought like 15 polishes at TJ Maxx, 8 KBShimmer minis, re-subbed for Glossybox, ordered four BH Cosmetics palettes...that's all just off the top of my head. Eeeek! I'm not usually such a spender. That was all on sale, except for the minis, but still! I think I need to calm down and 'go shopping' in my stash for a while.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I must have misunderstood the terms of the sale. I thought July 4th was the last day, but it must have ended July 4th. I ordered:
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Oatmeal Raisin Cookies Tan Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Candied Violets Glitter Nail Polish 7ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $3.20 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Berry Delight Glitter Top Coat Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale MINI Tri-color Pansy Glitter Nail Polish 5ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $2.60 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Tea-Stained Linen Cream Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=9pt]Start Fresh 20% Off Sale FULL SIZE Superman Blue Jelly Nail Polish 15ml http://www.etsy.com/transaction/138...m=trans_email&amp;utm_campaign=purchase_buyer[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Shop: HitPolishNailLacquer [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Quantity: 1 [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Price: $6.40 USD [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> I have a few in my cart but I'm not sure if I'm going to check out. $3.25 isn't bad for a mini even though the sale is over. I like oatmeal cookies and candied violets .
> 
> I agree, regular price isn't bad at all. But she does have sales fairly often. I put all the ones I was considering in my cart as I went along, and then I went back through and narrowed it down. Looking at the total with shipping helped in the decision making.
> 
> I've been wanting Tea Stained Linen, Candied Violets, Tri-Color Pansy, and Berry Delight for a while now, so those stayed. The Superman one literally made me grin every time I looked at it, so I even went full size on that. Tea Stained Linen was one that I definitely wanted a full size. I wasn't going to get a full of Oatmeal Raisin Cookies, but they wasn't a mini of it. There is something about the brown and purple glitter being together on that one that made it irresistible to me.


----------



## sleepykat

Would it be appropriate and/or desirable to start a Group for Indie Polish Lovers within the Nail Talk Forum? That way we could have brand-specific threads within a genre (is genre the word I'm looking for?) -specific forum.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Would it be appropriate and/or desirable to start a Group for Indie Polish Lovers within the Nail Talk Forum? That way we could have brand-specific threads within a genre (is genre the word I'm looking for?) -specific forum.


 Not a bad idea! I can see if Zadi can get a group started!


----------



## amandah

i just posted a bunch of polishes onto my trade post. Some indies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Willing to sell too. Must make more room





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128010/amandas-trade-list

Message me if you are interested in anything!


----------



## amandah

Double Post. Sorry!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, Souly, you're going to be playing for weeks--so pretty! I hope you post pics either on here or on your blog, or both.
> 
> Either 'sorry' or 'you're welcome' depending on how you're feeling about your Jindie nails pre-order right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which Jindie shade or shades did you order, by the way?
> 
> I need to stop. I bought like 15 polishes at TJ Maxx, 8 KBShimmer minis, re-subbed for Glossybox, ordered four BH Cosmetics palettes...that's all just off the top of my head. Eeeek! I'm not usually such a spender. That was all on sale, except for the minis, but still! I think I need to calm down and 'go shopping' in my stash for a while.


 Yikes! I've spent way too much too. Need to stop but its hard!

I got Sparkle on the Vine, Tried &amp; True, HipStar, A History of Violets &amp;  That Purple Ish

  A whole lotta purple. I bought live out loud in a blog sale yesterday.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, regular price isn't bad at all. But she does have sales fairly often. I put all the ones I was considering in my cart as I went along, and then I went back through and narrowed it down. Looking at the total with shipping helped in the decision making.
> 
> I've been wanting Tea Stained Linen, Candied Violets, Tri-Color Pansy, and Berry Delight for a while now, so those stayed. The Superman one literally made me grin every time I looked at it, so I even went full size on that. Tea Stained Linen was one that I definitely wanted a full size. I wasn't going to get a full of Oatmeal Raisin Cookies, but they wasn't a mini of it. There is something about the brown and purple glitter being together on that one that made it irresistible to me.


 Oh really? I will wait for a sale. I had plummage &amp; gemstatic in my cart last night but I noticed it was back up to $4 today.


----------



## Auntboo

> My Ten Friends! Impressive. . That's a haul! Yep, I did sell In the Nude.. didn't want to part with it, but had some not so great news.


 I'm sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Would it be appropriate and/or desirable to start a Group for Indie Polish Lovers within the Nail Talk Forum? That way we could have brand-specific threads within a genre (is genre the word I'm looking for?) -specific forum.
> Not a bad idea! I can see if Zadi can get a group started!
> 
> Thanks, please let us know.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, regular price isn't bad at all. But she does have sales fairly often. I put all the ones I was considering in my cart as I went along, and then I went back through and narrowed it down. Looking at the total with shipping helped in the decision making.
> 
> I've been wanting Tea Stained Linen, Candied Violets, Tri-Color Pansy, and Berry Delight for a while now, so those stayed. The Superman one literally made me grin every time I looked at it, so I even went full size on that. Tea Stained Linen was one that I definitely wanted a full size. I wasn't going to get a full of Oatmeal Raisin Cookies, but they wasn't a mini of it. There is something about the brown and purple glitter being together on that one that made it irresistible to me.
> Oh really? I will wait for a sale. I had plummage &amp; gemstatic in my cart last night but I noticed it was back up to $4 today.
> 
> Yes, maybe follow her on Facebook or Etsy to be advised when the sales are active.


----------



## sleepykat

Just in case you ladies don't really like paying your bills but would rather buy shinies: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136545/literary-lacquers-20-off-july-12-15-indie-polish


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, regular price isn't bad at all. But she does have sales fairly often. I put all the ones I was considering in my cart as I went along, and then I went back through and narrowed it down. Looking at the total with shipping helped in the decision making.
> 
> I've been wanting Tea Stained Linen, Candied Violets, Tri-Color Pansy, and Berry Delight for a while now, so those stayed. The Superman one literally made me grin every time I looked at it, so I even went full size on that. Tea Stained Linen was one that I definitely wanted a full size. I wasn't going to get a full of Oatmeal Raisin Cookies, but they wasn't a mini of it. There is something about the brown and purple glitter being together on that one that made it irresistible to me.
> Oh really? I will wait for a sale. I had plummage &amp; gemstatic in my cart last night but I noticed it was back up to $4 today.
> 
> They are launching their own Web site in a couple days: http://shop.hitpolish.com/. It's up now for viewing, but the purchasing part isn't active yet. I only see minis on there right now, all at $3.25.
> 
> There's a gorgeous one called Turq-ish Delight: http://shop.hitpolish.com/product/mini-turq-ish-delight-crelly-polish that is (purposely) similar to ones that MissLindaJean posted on here previously.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are launching their own Web site in a couple days: http://shop.hitpolish.com/. It's up now for viewing, but the purchasing part isn't active yet. I only see minis on there right now, all at $3.25.
> 
> There's a gorgeous one called Turq-ish Delight: http://shop.hitpolish.com/product/mini-turq-ish-delight-crelly-polish that is (purposely) similar to ones that MissLindaJean posted on here previously.


 Just jumping in to say I ordered a few minis from them the other day during the sale. My first indies! Should be here tomorrow 




 I ordered Irisation, You're Such A Square, &amp; Peacock Plumage. 

There are a few minis on there now for $2.50!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are launching their own Web site in a couple days: http://shop.hitpolish.com/. It's up now for viewing, but the purchasing part isn't active yet. I only see minis on there right now, all at $3.25.
> 
> There's a gorgeous one called Turq-ish Delight: http://shop.hitpolish.com/product/mini-turq-ish-delight-crelly-polish that is (purposely) similar to ones that MissLindaJean posted on here previously.


 That polish is gorgeous! She has soooo many listed, it's hard to choose. Maybe she will have a sale when she opens.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case you ladies don't really like paying your bills but would rather buy shinies: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136545/literary-lacquers-20-off-july-12-15-indie-polish


 You are going to get me in so much trouble!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just jumping in to say I ordered a few minis from them the other day during the sale. My first indies! Should be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Irisation, You're Such A Square, &amp; Peacock Plumage.
> 
> There are a few minis on there now for $2.50!


 Welcome to the madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

So I put on Pahlish Coney Island Queen and I was a little bummed that it was a tad thick for my taste which made it a little hard to work with. It is pretty though. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a good photo for you guys.


----------



## sleepykat

Literary Lacquers Sale! 20 % off with code YAY2000, 7/11 - 7/15. http://www.etsy.com/shop/literarylacquer


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just jumping in to say I ordered a few minis from them the other day during the sale. My first indies! Should be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Irisation, You're Such A Square, &amp; Peacock Plumage.
> 
> There are a few minis on there now for $2.50!
> Welcome to the madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In the Hit Polish etsy shop right now, in the SALE section, there are 16 different full-size polishes for $5.00 each, and 26 different minis for $2.50 each.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I put on Pahlish Coney Island Queen and I was a little bummed that it was a tad thick for my taste which made it a little hard to work with. It is pretty though. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a good photo for you guys.


 Do you have any polish thinner?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case you ladies don't really like paying your bills but would rather buy shinies: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136545/literary-lacquers-20-off-july-12-15-indie-polish
> You are going to get me in so much trouble!
> 
> Imaginary conversation with your husband: "Yes, Mr. Souly, I know that money was supposed to be for the mortgage. But you don't understand-- it was a holographic color-changing duochrome jelly with glitter, and there was a coupon! No, it's not the _same_ as my other polish, it's _similar_."
> 
> On that note, Neener Neener Nails has their regular full size polishes on sale right now for $6.50 in their etsy shop: "All full sized bottles go on sale for ONLY $6.50. This price excludes the Peacock collection and Color Changing Polish." Source: http://www.etsy.com/shop/NeenerNeenerNails


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Imaginary conversation with your husband: "Yes, Mr. Souly, I know that money was supposed to be for the mortgage. But you don't understand-- it was a holographic color-changing duochrome jelly with glitter, and there was a coupon! No, it's not the _same_ as my other polish, it's _similar_."
> 
> On that note, Neener Neener Nails has their regular full size polishes on sale right now for $6.50 in their etsy shop: "All full sized bottles go on sale for ONLY $6.50. This price excludes the Peacock collection and Color Changing Polish." Source: http://www.etsy.com/shop/NeenerNeenerNails






Screw the house!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have any polish thinner?


 Can you recommend one? Any 3 free?



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I put on Pahlish Coney Island Queen and I was a little bummed that it was a tad thick for my taste which made it a little hard to work with. It is pretty though. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a good photo for you guys.


 Bummer! I may need to get some thinner if mine are thick like that.


----------



## Souly

Latest Llowe Order





Blog Sales

Is it just me or is anyone else suddenly not caring about makeup anymore?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Llowe Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog Sales
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else suddenly not caring about makeup anymore?


 Fun! I especially like the looks of Bury the Hatchetfish.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have any polish thinner?
> Can you recommend one? Any 3 free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I put on Pahlish Coney Island Queen and I was a little bummed that it was a tad thick for my taste which made it a little hard to work with. It is pretty though. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a good photo for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer! I may need to get some thinner if mine are thick like that.
> 
> I have only used Seche Restore, but that is definitely not 3 free, it has toluene. I've read good things about Orly Nail Lacquer Thinner, though.
Click to expand...


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

First, I blame you girls for getting me hooked on nail polish. It's become my obsession this month.

Julep Warehouse Sale + Zoya Summer Sale + Hit Polish Indie Sale ... Oh my! Great deals, though.

The pictures really don't do it justice. Very pretty, in the sunlight! It reminds me of my favorite Vera Bradley java blue pattern.

And, I love how the colors kinda match each other. They are sort of the opposite of each other.

The tea-stained linen is so perfect for the office. I don't like to bling it out. But, I get sick of boring pinks and so-on.

I am really impressed with Hit Polish. It's my first Indie. The formula was really good. And, she has such pretty color combos.

Mini's were $2.50 to $3.25'ish. I splurged on six mini's, for under $25 last weekend. Super quick shipping, etc. So impressed.


----------



## dressupthedog

> First, I blame you girls for getting me hooked on nail polish. It's become my obsession this month. Julep Warehouse Sale + Zoya Summer Sale + Hit Polish Indie Sale ... Oh my! Great deals, though. The pictures really don't do it justice. Very pretty, in the sunlight!* It reminds me of my favorite Vera Bradley java blue pattern.* And, I love how the colors kinda match each other. They are sort of the opposite of each other. The tea-stained linen is so perfect for the office. I don't like to bling it out. But, I get sick of boring pinks and so-on. I am really impressed with Hit Polish. It's my first Indie. The formula was really good. And, she has such pretty color combos. Mini's were $2.50 to $3.25'ish. I splurged on six mini's, for under $25 last weekend. Super quick shipping, etc. So impressed.


 Love it! And your pedi reminds me of Java Blue as well. I have a wallet and a few desk items in that pattern, and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

My first Vera Bradley purchase was a Java Blue tote and Euro wallet. It's still my favorite of any pattern.

I wish the java blue color wasn't retired. I saw they recently released Vera Bradley iPhone cases in Java Blue. I've been pondering splurging.

My boyfriend asked me this week if my Vera Bradley obsession has turned into a Nail Polish obsession now. Hmm! Haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mapADORE

Fickle Fairy Potions Polish is really cute!  I love their stuff you have to check it out if you get a chance!


----------



## AtomicBunny

I just ordered Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus" and "Shift happens". My first ever indie polishes! I can't wait to start playing with different color combinations!


----------



## sleepykat

> I just ordered Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus" and "Shift happens". My first ever indie polishes! I can't wait to start playing with different color combinations!


 Fun choices! Those two are on my wish list. Welcome to the addiction for which there is no effective rehab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Fun choices! Those two are on my wish list. Welcome to the addiction for which there is no effective rehab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA: I already know that I want to go back for "Hot toddy" &amp; "into the night"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Just jumping in to say I ordered a few minis from them the other day during the sale. My first indies! Should be here tomorrowÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I ordered Irisation, You're Such A Square,
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Hit Polish etsy shop right now, in the SALE section, there are 16 different full-size polishes for $5.00 each, and 26 different minis for $2.50 each.Â
Click to expand...

 I got my second Hit Polish order (that i shouldn't have ordered) today. Shinies! I swear it must have shipped like two seconds after I ordered. And she included an extra mini, Customer Appreciation July.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second Hit Polish order (that i shouldn't have ordered) today. Shinies! I swear it must have shipped like two seconds after I ordered. And she included an extra mini, Customer Appreciation July.


 Drool! Cobalt Sea Glass is gorgeous! You got your order pretty fast!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its early for Halloween but look how cute the swatch is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more Hare polish on the way &amp; I placed a preorder w/ Jindie. All SleepyKat's Fault!! I need to stop now.


 Wow those are really pretty. I just said I needed to quit buying polishes because I have bought so much in the past few months but those are seriously tempting me.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Llowe Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blog Sales
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else suddenly not caring about makeup anymore?


 Im in love


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just jumping in to say I ordered a few minis from them the other day during the sale. My first indies! Should be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Irisation, You're Such A Square,
> Welcome to the madness
> 
> 
> 
> In the Hit Polish etsy shop right now, in the SALE section, there are 16 different full-size polishes for $5.00 each, and 26 different minis for $2.50 each.  I got my second Hit Polish order (that i shouldn't have ordered) today. Shinies! I swear it must have shipped like two seconds after I ordered. And she included an extra mini, Customer Appreciation July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many cute indie brands, so little money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

When I came back from vacation I had my first Jindie order waiting for me, I got: Princess Consuela Banana Hammock ( I had to its my cats name) and Talk Nerdy To Me.


----------



## Souly

Heads up - Jindie is restocking &amp; new line comes out this friday @ 8PM Central. I am hoping for Princess Breath, I've wanted it since Sleepykat posted pics. Sooo pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up - Jindie is restocking &amp; new line comes out this friday @ 8PM Central. I am hoping for Princess Breath, I've wanted it since Sleepykat posted pics. Sooo pretty!


 I am hoping for the same one, I said I would stop buying polishes but I cant stop



.


----------



## lorizav

Ok, you all got me to try out some indie polishes. I just ordered 9 polishes on etsy, oops. Another blooming addiction


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, you all got me to try out some indie polishes. I just ordered 9 polishes on etsy, oops. Another blooming addiction


 Resistance is futile. Just remember to look at swatches and read reviews on the different brands. There are some out there that are just bandwagon jumpers and not into the artistry and quality.


----------



## reepy

I got my first indie polishes today....four of them!  And of course they arrived the same day as my 3 Zoyas.  I need to grow more fingers!

Haven't tried anything yet, but what I have are:
 

Gloss n' Sparkle:  Blue Monday &amp; Strawberry Jive. 

Hare - Monster

Lacquer Lust - Death By Cupid's Arrow (love the name)

This is just before the Julep box and the Bondi Box and I already have so many.  I really have to stop.  Must stop.  Must...


----------



## amandah

> I got my first indie polishes today....four of them!Â  And of course they arrived the same day as my 3 Zoyas.Â  I need to grow more fingers! Haven't tried anything yet, but what I have are: Â  Gloss n' Sparkle:Â  Blue Monday &amp; Strawberry Jive.Â  Hare - Monster Lacquer Lust - Death By Cupid's Arrow (love the name) This is just before the Julep box and the Bondi Box and I already have so many.Â  I really have to stop.Â  Must stop.Â  Must...


 Omg blue monday is on my ISO list.... would you post a pic when you use it? I know that will make me just want it more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny

Yay! My llarowe order arrived today! In case anyone is interested, I took some photos Shift happens:



Hocus Pocus(hard to capture):


----------



## lexxies22

> I'm thinking about getting some Lush Lacquer but I'm having a hard time deciding between getting minis or full bottles.


 Get minis. I have 3 of them. The neon decoration (I can't say if they're glitter bec they're not glitter so I call that decoration otherwise maybe if there's another term that I don't know about?). I have neon speckles, neon Blurple (my fave) and neon freckles. I think speckles is wrong lol I don't wanna go over there and take a look. Here's an example of neon freckles over color club London's calling from birchbox June 2013



I painted one coat of each polishes. The other two glitter are Rainbow Honey. I find it so difficult to work with. Glad that I got it in minis. I refused to buy a full size even I'm not familiar with polishes.


----------



## amandah

> Get minis. I have 3 of them. The neon decoration (I can't say if they're glitter bec they're not glitter so I call that decoration otherwise maybe if there's another term that I don't know about?). I have neon speckles, neon Blurple (my fave) and neon freckles. I think speckles is wrong lol I don't wanna go over there and take a look. Here's an example of neon freckles over color club London's calling from birchbox June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> I painted one coat of each polishes. The other two glitter are Rainbow Honey. I find it so difficult to work with. Glad that I got it in minis. I refused to buy a full size even I'm not familiar with polishes.


 I agree, get the minis. Its a great way to try a bunch and not feel commited to a full bottle. One of my faves is party rockin. PS-because of your pic, i must now get blurple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking about getting some Lush Lacquer but I'm having a hard time deciding between getting minis or full bottles.
> Get minis. I have 3 of them. The neon decoration (I can't say if they're glitter bec they're not glitter so I call that decoration otherwise maybe if there's another term that I don't know about?). I have neon speckles, neon Blurple (my fave) and neon freckles. I think speckles is wrong lol I don't wanna go over there and take a look.
> 
> Here's an example of neon freckles over color club London's calling from birchbox June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted one coat of each polishes. The other two glitter are Rainbow Honey. I find it so difficult to work with. Glad that I got it in minis. I refused to buy a full size even I'm not familiar with polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!


----------



## lorizav

I am waiting on a bunch of minis, my most desired is the tea stained linen, it looks lovely, but I bought a few wilder ones too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy

Amandah -  I will post... likely next week.  Today I used Strawberry Jive.  Not the easiest formula to work with, but definitely worth it.  It's the girliest polish I can imagine.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am waiting on a bunch of minis, my most desired is the tea stained linen, it looks lovely, but I bought a few wilder ones too.


 I generally prefer to get minis, too, when it's an option. I just think it's the most practical for me, since I have so many bottles. If you have a small number of bottles and would like to keep it that way, full-size bottles may be better. But I have over 300; when am I going to use an entire full-size bottle? Plus, then I can afford to try more shades. I would never buy 10 full-size indies in one shot, but 10 minis maybe. Ha, that being said, Tea Stained Linen (by Hit Polish) was one that I loved so much that I got the full size; I think that it's good for pretty much any season or occasion. There were a few times where they were sold out of the mini, so I got the full size. That is only when I really adore it. I find OPI minis a little hard to work with, but I haven't had a problem with others.


----------



## sleepykat

My KBShimmer minis:


----------



## amandah

Darn you sleepykat! Why did you have to post those?! Now i need to order some .....


----------



## amandah

> Amandah -Â  I will post... likely next week.Â  Today I used Strawberry Jive.Â  Not the easiest formula to work with, but definitely worth it.Â  It's the girliest polish I can imagine.Â


 Soo pretty. I am such a sucker for pinks


----------



## sleepykat

> Darn you sleepykat! Why did you have to post those?! Now i need to order some .....


 Because...shinies!


----------



## lexxies22

Aahhhh!!! *enabler Alert* sleepykat! GORGEOUS polishes! These goes on my purchase list!


----------



## Lolo22

Oh...my....God.....







So.... beautiful....cant...look...away.....







> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My KBShimmer minis:


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Darn you sleepykat! Why did you have to post those?! Now i need to order some .....


 I know! She's a naughty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

Lol. . So many gorgeous polishes! I dropped off the face of the earth for a minute, trying to be good and not but any items the last few weeks. .but I was sucked in. When my new polishes arrive, I'll be sure and post pics!


----------



## amandah

I blame MissLindaJean. She invited me to the facebook groups, and because of HER, I have gotten so many new pretty polishes. Well, actually I should be thanking you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You Rock!


----------



## heather4602

> I blame MissLindaJean. She invited me to the facebook groups, and because of HER, I have gotten so many new pretty polishes. Well, actually I should be thanking you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You Rock!


 She did the same thing for me! I've discovered do many new polish brands and bought my first Enchanted! Love her!


----------



## sleepykat

> Aahhhh!!! *enabler Alert* sleepykat! GORGEOUS polishes! These goes on my purchase list!


 Isn't it cool that some of the glitters appears to be lit from within? I am a major enabler, no denying it. My brother's girlfriend sent me a text about a Zoya deal (see their blog if you're curious), and she apologized for being a bad influence. I said, "Speaking of bad influence, check your e-mail for the deal I just sent you."


----------



## sleepykat

> Lol. . So many gorgeous polishes! I dropped off the face of the earth for a minute, trying to be good and not but any items the last few weeks. .but I was sucked in. When my new polishes arrive, I'll be sure and post pics!


 I will try to post pics of my Literary Lacquers soon. I think I should go on a no-buy for August and maybe September, too, since I went crazy in July. But maybe I will choose to view it as a swatchfest rather than a no-buy. My Untrieds are crazy in number.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will try to post pics of my Literary Lacquers soon. I think I should go on a no-buy for August and maybe September, too, since I went crazyif uou in July. But maybe I will choose to view it as a swatchfest rather than a no-buy. My Untrieds are crazy in number.


 Please go on a no buy so I can too! I can't do it w/o you. You have created a monster!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will try to post pics of my Literary Lacquers soon. I think I should go on a no-buy for August and maybe September, too, since I went crazyif uou in July. But maybe I will choose to view it as a swatchfest rather than a no-buy. My Untrieds are crazy in number.
> Please go on a no buy so I can too! I can't do it w/o you. You have created a monster!
> 
> Haha, Souly Monster:


----------



## lexxies22

> Isn't it cool that some of the glitters appears to be lit from within? I am a major enabler, no denying it. My brother's girlfriend sent me a text about a Zoya deal (see their blog if you're curious), and she apologized for being a bad influence. I said, "Speaking of bad influence, check your e-mail for the deal I just sent you."


 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ LMAO!!! I know exactly what you mean! I follow their Instagram acct. OMG! Did you see that wonderful blues from the fashion show? Ahhhh! *restraining myself!*


----------



## amandah

> Haha, Souly Monster:


 Omg I freakin love this


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I blame MissLindaJean. She invited me to the facebook groups, and because of HER, I have gotten so many new pretty polishes. Well, actually I should be thanking you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You Rock!





> She did the same thing for me! I've discovered do many new polish brands and bought my first Enchanted! Love her!


 Sorry and you're welcome? Lol. . The devil just laughed


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Please go on a no buy so I can too! I can't do it w/o you. You have created a monster!


 I'm doing an extreme low buy, so I feel you. Partly why I've been absent. I just have no willpower unless I cut myself off. I did buy two polishes from Llarowe, plus a few for gifts I also preordered the special release from Enchanted yesterday. Those have been my first purchases this entire month! Alsi. . The polishes I bought were high in my lemming list and have caught my eye for a while, not just impulse oo prettypurchases lol.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, Souly Monster:


 OMG - that is hilarious!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm doing an extreme low buy, so I feel you. Partly why I've been absent. I just have no willpower unless I cut myself off. I did buy two polishes from Llarowe, plus a few for gifts
> 
> I also preordered the special release from Enchanted yesterday. Those have been my first purchases this entire month! Alsi. . The polishes I bought were high in my lemming list and have caught my eye for a while, not just impulse oo prettypurchases lol.


 Is it A Little Fishy Told Me? I haven't bought anything today! Small steps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

Hare's King of Carat Flowers. Love this polish and brand! I've accumulated 12 Hare's so far


----------



## heather4602

I  love Hare polish too! I have three so far and love them all!


----------



## sleepykat

> Hare's King of Carat Flowers. Love this polish and brand! I've accumulated 12 Hare's so farÂ


 That's one of my wish list polishes. I just have one by them, Return to Nature. I really want Bury the Hatchetfish.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Hare polish is on my wish list to try. Glad to see some followers!


----------



## tasertag

> Haha, Souly Monster:


 That's me on llarowe restocks


----------



## tasertag

> Hare's King of Carat Flowers. Love this polish and brand! I've accumulated 12 Hare's so farÂ


 This is beautiful!


----------



## autopilot

Wow, I was doing fine until I found this thread...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha, Souly Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on llarowe restocks
> 
> Apparently that's everyone on Llarowe restocks! It will be nice once their cart hold feature is active.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My KBShimmer minis:


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hare's King of Carat Flowers. Love this polish and brand! I've accumulated 12 Hare's so far


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha, Souly Monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me on llarowe restocks
> 
> Apparently that's everyone on Llarowe restocks! It will be nice once their cart hold feature is active.
> 
> That is an evil place lol.


----------



## LyndaV

I love Llarowe with all my heart but I just can't go back to her site until the cart hold feature is fixed. Can't tell you how many times I've stalked a restock and put polishes in my cart the first SECONDS a sale goes active only to have it go out of stock two seconds later when I go to checkout. My heart just can't take that kind of shock &amp; horror! Seriously I get nauseated and dizzy, surely there must be an official medical term for this? But I'm not addicted to nail polish or anything, nope, no way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Llarowe with all my heart but I just can't go back to her site until the cart hold feature is fixed. Can't tell you how many times I've stalked a restock and put polishes in my cart the first SECONDS a sale goes active only to have it go out of stock two seconds later when I go to checkout. My heart just can't take that kind of shock &amp; horror! Seriously I get nauseated and dizzy, surely there must be an official medical term for this? But I'm not addicted to nail polish or anything, nope, no way...


 I got all of the polishes I wanted today during the restock. It went very smooth and there was no cart jacking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy days!


----------



## amandah

I think I may have fallen in love with this brand of polish, oh wait ...... that's nothing new


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have fallen in love with this brand of polish, oh wait ...... that's nothing new


 So pretty, must go look up that brand.


----------



## heather4602

I have fallen in love with this brand! I only have one but I have two on the way in a group order that I am really excited about!


----------



## amandah

> I have fallen in love with this brand! I only have one but I have two on the way in a group order that I am really excited about!


 Yaay! I scored on their llarowe restock, so I got most of the colors I wanted. They are truly beautifuland the aplication was super  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I just ordered the Hit Polish Wizard of Oz mystery box. I love Wizard of Oz... Wicked is one of my favorite musicals of all time. And, I am a sucker for Mystery Boxes. $12.95 for 4 New Minis. Emerald City, Glinda the Good Witch, Yellow Brick Road, P.W.M.T.S. - poppies will make them sleep. Base: 1 jelly, 2 shimmers, 1 glitter top coat. Ooh! http://shop.hitpolish.com/product/mini-wizard-of-oz-mystery-box-pre-order


----------



## amandah

> I just ordered the Hit Polish Wizard of Oz mystery box. I love Wizard of Oz... Wicked is one of my favorite musicals of all time. And, I am a sucker for Mystery Boxes. $12.95 for 4 New Minis. Emerald City, Glinda the Good Witch, Yellow Brick Road, P.W.M.T.S. - poppies will make them sleep. Base: 1 jelly, 2 shimmers, 1 glitter top coat. Ooh! http://shop.hitpolish.com/product/mini-wizard-of-oz-mystery-box-pre-order


 WTH! Why would you post something like this?! (severe sarcasm) I totally ordered it........ and 3 other minis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

Hit Polish is so taking all my money! I ordered 4 minis on friday when she released snow white &amp; little mermaid polishes. I ordered the mystery box Saturday. And since my no buy starts soon, I felt like splurging so I ordered 11 more minis. Yikes


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hit Polish is so taking all my money! I ordered 4 minis on friday when she released snow white &amp; little mermaid polishes. I ordered the mystery box Saturday. And since my no buy starts soon, I felt like splurging so I ordered 11 more minis. Yikes


 Definitely post pics when you get all those pretties.


----------



## Souly

Not to be a enabler or anything 






I just picked up 5 full size darling diva polishes for $25

A mystery but most of her polishes are gorgeous!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/112505849/5-for-25-deal?ref=col_view


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hit Polish is so taking all my money! I ordered 4 minis on friday when she released snow white &amp; little mermaid polishes. I ordered the mystery box Saturday. And since my no buy starts soon, I felt like splurging so I ordered 11 more minis. Yikes


 I feel ya. I went crazy last night on polishsale.livejournal.com, knowing I have a no buy planned for August. What is this power these polishes have? The only other time I've had a problem like this was when my favorite used book store was closing for good.


----------



## amandah

Oh no. Just found out that Franken Frosting has minis now ..... Good thing its payweek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Oh, wow! Look at Glam Polish on meimeisignatures.com. They have even cuter new stuff on their own shop on bigcartel.com, but they only ship to Australia from that shop.


----------



## Souly

Heads up - My Ten Friends launch &amp; restock August 9th (launching space party).  I'm going to be on a no buy but I'm giving myself permission to get 3. I've been waiting forever!


----------



## amandah

> Heads up - My Ten Friends launch &amp; restock August 9th (launching space party). Â I'm going to be on a no buy but I'm giving myself permission to get 3. I've been waiting forever!


 I saw the post on facebook and space party looks awesome. Speaking of no buys, i think i need to join in. My poor bank account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22

I'm not sure if you guys are familiar with IloveNP line? I just discovered it other night and OMG just feel in love with the line. I plan to purchase some minis. She's kinda expensive; sadly. She's gonna be releasing these new beautiful holo polishes that looked like the infamous Clarins 320 'unicorn pee' polish.


----------



## amandah

> I'm not sure if you guys are familiar with IloveNP line? I just discovered it other night and OMG just feel in love with the line. I plan to purchase some minis. She's kinda expensive; sadly. She's gonna be releasing these new beautiful holo polishes that looked like the infamous Clarins 320 'unicorn pee' polish.


 She has a beautiful purple holo called amanda hugginkiss that i MUST buy .....


----------



## amandah

Different Dimensions-Just Keep Swimming Beautiful beautiful holo-goodness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602

I got ion the last Llarowe restock nod got it today! Cannot wait to wear it!


----------



## autopilot

My first Hit Polish order of minis arrived today, super quick! I only got three minis but somehow I qualified for a free mini of "Grand Opening" which is gorgeous!


----------



## amandah

> My first Hit Polish order of minis arrived today, super quick! I only got three minis but somehow I qualified for a free mini of "Grand Opening" which is gorgeous! :heart:


 My minis came today too! No grand opening though. Do you know what it was for?


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My minis came today too! No grand opening though. Do you know what it was for?


I think she had just launched the new website.


----------



## amandah

> I think she had just launched the new website.


 Oooh ok. I think i remember seeing something about that. Lucky duck!


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh ok. I think i remember seeing something about that.
> 
> Lucky duck!


I was surprised as I had no idea there was the possibility of extras!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dimensions-Just Keep Swimming
> 
> Beautiful beautiful holo-goodness


 Wow really pretty.


----------



## amandah

I found this on Pinterest and just HAD to share!!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dimensions-Just Keep Swimming
> 
> Beautiful beautiful holo-goodness


 So sparkly and pretty! I don't have any different dimensions yet but I'm oggling a few.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on Pinterest and just HAD to share!!


 Love it!


----------



## Souly

EDM - You don't Own Me. Undie - Bondi Blue Skies.


----------



## amberlicious

OooooooOooo so pretty!


----------



## amandah

Darn you Souly! That's so pretty, now I need it!


----------



## amandah

Someone please tell me why i just ordered holo glitter from etsy?!? I will be franken-ing some (hopefully cool) polishes. Any tips?


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Darn you Souly! That's so pretty, now I need it!


 Sorry! I got it at a blog sale. I wanted to use a blue undie but sky blue turned out more periwinkle. I still like it. 



> Originally Posted by *amberlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OooooooOooo so pretty!


 Awww - thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDM - You don't Own Me. Undie - Bondi Blue Skies.


 That's beautiful!


----------



## heather4602

> Someone please tell me why i just ordered holo glitter from etsy?!? I will be franken-ing some (hopefully cool) polishes. Any tips?


 Just throwing this out there.... I have no problems being your personal nail polish tester when you do!!!! Since my special Ed teaching job was cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I've got plenty of extra time to help!!!l


----------



## birdiebijou

Holy crap, I feel like I fell down the rabbit hole with this thread. Still in bed with a cold - had no idea about indie polish - am now feverishly adding polish after polish to my Favorites list on Etsy. Too bad I'm also starting out a no-buy month.... I can tell September is going to be hard on the wallet!!! Those of you who are indie gurus, what are your top 2 or 3 brands and/or polishes overall?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy crap, I feel like I fell down the rabbit hole with this thread. Still in bed with a cold - had no idea about indie polish - am now feverishly adding polish after polish to my Favorites list on Etsy. Too bad I'm also starting out a no-buy month.... I can tell September is going to be hard on the wallet!!!
> 
> Those of you who are indie gurus, what are your top 2 or 3 brands and/or polishes overall?


 Welcome to a whole new world! You might want to try shop.llarowe.com or ninjapolish.com so that you can try multiple brands but only pay shipping once. With etsy, you have to pay separate shipping for each seller.

I love Emily de Molly, KBShimmer, and Hit Polish especially.


----------



## heather4602

Mine are Emily de Molly, Whimsical Ideas by Pam, Different Dimensions, Lilypad Lacquer, and Enchanted Polish ( but they are super hard to get). Wow, there are tons more! I agree with sleepykat look at Llarowe! Every brand they have is amazing and pretty much all indies!


----------



## amandah

> Just throwing this out there.... I have no problems being your personal nail polish tester when you do!!!! Since my special Ed teaching job was cut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I've got plenty of extra time to help!!!l


 Yaay for being a tester, but boo to your job being cut.


----------



## amandah

> Holy crap, I feel like I fell down the rabbit hole with this thread. Still in bed with a cold - had no idea about indie polish - am now feverishly adding polish after polish to my Favorites list on Etsy. Too bad I'm also starting out a no-buy month.... I can tell September is going to be hard on the wallet!!! Those of you who are indie gurus, what are your top 2 or 3 brands and/or polishes overall?


 I like lilypad lacquers, different dimension, emily de molly, i could really go on and on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its a dangerous addiction to have (on the wallet) but oh so fun!


----------



## birdiebijou

Oh goodness. I'm in trouble now. Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## amandah

Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming This was with flash in a crapily lit bathroom. I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birdiebijou

> Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming This was with flash in a crapily lit bathroom. I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming
> 
> This was with flash in a crapily lit bathroom. I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun


 So pretty!


----------



## amandah

Yaay for nail mail!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaay for nail mail!


 Those are pretty colors.


----------



## autopilot

I used ELF Party Purple as a base, then two coats of Hit Polish Blissful, then mattified (my favourite thing!) with China Glaze Matte Magic topcoat - it makes it satiny, very cool.





(I had to use an iPhone app to colour-correct and it's still not 100%, more vivid IRL.)


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used ELF Party Purple as a base, then two coats of Hit Polish Blissful, then mattified (my favourite thing!) with China Glaze Matte Magic topcoat - it makes it satiny, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to use an iPhone app to colour-correct and it's still not 100%, more vivid IRL.)


 Very pretty! 





I tried using Matte Magic once and it made my nail polish peel off.


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using Matte Magic once and it made my nail polish peel off.


I will say there is definite shrinkage and the bottle is smaller than I thought when I bought it... oh well, at the rate I'm going I'll need a replacement soon. I'll try OPI or Essie next time.


----------



## MissTrix

*One of 2 Llarowe orders came today...*
 





*Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*


----------



## amandah

> *One of 2 Llarowe orders came today...* Â
> 
> *Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*


 So pretty. Good fortune is on its way to me. I like runt, but i feel like it would clash with my skintone. Can't wait to see them on some nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *One of 2 Llarowe orders came today...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. Good fortune is on its way to me. I like runt, but i feel like it would clash with my skintone.
> 
> Can't wait to see them on some nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my nails yesterday and I have a busy next couple of days so it's going to have to wait, unfortunately. I will definitely post here once I do them.


----------



## amandah

> I just did my nails yesterday and I have a busy next couple of days so it's going to have to wait, unfortunately. I will definitely post here once I do them.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my nails yesterday and I have a busy next couple of days so it's going to have to wait, unfortunately. I will definitely post here once I do them.Â
Click to expand...

 Awesome. Cant wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just did my nails yesterday and I have a busy next couple of days so it's going to have to wait, unfortunately. I will definitely post here once I do them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my nails yesterday and I have a busy next couple of days so it's going to have to wait, unfortunately. I will definitely post here once I do them.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're getting Good Fortune, I'll paint mine Runt. I have a wedding to attend this weekend so it's a better choice for that anyway.


----------



## heather4602

I really want CbL Runt, but I'm worried how it will look on my pale skin!!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want CbL Runt, but I'm worried how it will look on my pale skin!!


 You'll get a better idea when I paint my pale hands with it later this week!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used ELF Party Purple as a base, then two coats of Hit Polish Blissful, then mattified (my favourite thing!) with China Glaze Matte Magic topcoat - it makes it satiny, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had to use an iPhone app to colour-correct and it's still not 100%, more vivid IRL.)


 Love how it looks wit the matte effect.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *One of 2 Llarowe orders came today...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*


 Beautiful!


----------



## tasertag

> *One of 2 Llarowe orders came today...* Â
> 
> *Colors by Llarowe Runt &amp; Good Fortune*


 Runt is on my wishlist. I just haven't been keeping up with the restocks.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Runt is on my wishlist. I just haven't been keeping up with the restocks.


 This wasn't even a scheduled restock! I think LeAnn felt bad about how fast Takko sold out so she went through her inventory and pulled all of the polishes she had held back to replace broken bottles, lost orders, etc. and threw them up on the site. She announced on her fb page what she was doing but she wouldn't say which brands or exactly when they were uploaded so it was totally down to luck of the draw! A few people were fortunate enough to get EP's but I just happened to be randomly clicking different brands when CBL showed up as in-stock. It was pretty exciting! lol


----------



## lexxies22

I just got this!


----------



## acostakk

> I just got this! Â


 Ooh! Looks very pretty on you. I love her polishes. I got the summer collection minis. Four days wear with no chips, a record for my nails! I'm going back for more once my wallet recovers from the Bondi launch.


----------



## MissTrix

My Llarowe Mystery Grab Bag came today! 
 





*Enchanted "Wish Me Good Luck"*
*Dollish Polish "Hip Hop Hippity Hop" (dupe for me)*
*Nail'd It "Water"*


----------



## heather4602

So freakin jealous! I love all three of those! The EP is great! Wished I'd would have gotten one! Could have used a pick me up today, my kitty got hit by a car  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sad! Just keep having bad luck and on a no buy so buying polish cant help make it better!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So freakin jealous! I love all three of those! The EP is great! Wished I'd would have gotten one! Could have used a pick me up today, my kitty got hit by a car
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad! Just keep having bad luck and on a no buy so buying polish cant help make it better!


 I"m so sorry about your kitty!


----------



## lexxies22

> So freakin jealous! I love all three of those! The EP is great! Wished I'd would have gotten one! Could have used a pick me up today, my kitty got hit by a car  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sad! Just keep having bad luck and on a no buy so buying polish cant help make it better!


 Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry about your kitty! I know the feeling. Hugs!


----------



## lexxies22

> My Llarowe Mystery Grab Bag came today!Â  Â
> 
> *Enchanted "Wish Me Good Luck"* *Dollish Polish "Hip Hop Hippity Hop" (dupe for me)* *Nail'd It "Water"*


 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ love those colors!!! How do you do it? I m still learning and finding my way around with Llawore. How are you able to grab those?


----------



## acostakk

> ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ love those colors!!! How do you do it? I m still learning and finding my way around with Llawore. How are you able to grab those?


 Click on the "notify me when available" button - it's always been on the left side of the screen, dunno about on the revamped site though. Be sure to sign up fir notification on all the grab bag options, scratch and dent, mystery and intro (? I think). You have to act fast when you get the email! I was able to grab one of the last scratch and dent bags, but missed the recent mystery bag.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Llarowe Mystery Grab Bag came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enchanted "Wish Me Good Luck"*
> 
> *Dollish Polish "Hip Hop Hippity Hop" (dupe for me)*
> 
> *Nail'd It "Water"*
> ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ love those colors!!! How do you do it? I m still learning and finding my way around with Llawore. How are you able to grab those?
> 
> 
> This particular grab bag was a special one she offered last week. I was watching their Facebook page because she was doing random restocks and she released an A England scratch and dent mystery grab bag that I missed. She posted about this one and I jumped on it! It was sold out within minutes. With the normal grab bags, I just sign up to be notified when they are in stock so I can grab them before they are sold out.


----------



## lexxies22

> Click on the "notify me when available" button - it's always been on the left side of the screen, dunno about on the revamped site though. Be sure to sign up fir notification on all the grab bag options, scratch and dent, mystery and intro (? I think). You have to act fast when you get the email! I was able to grab one of the last scratch and dent bags, but missed the recent mystery bag.


 Really? Ok I will have do that next week when I'm back in town. Thanks so much!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this!


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Llarowe Mystery Grab Bag came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enchanted "Wish Me Good Luck"*
> 
> *Dollish Polish "Hip Hop Hippity Hop" (dupe for me)*
> 
> *Nail'd It "Water"*


 Those are great colors.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So freakin jealous! I love all three of those! The EP is great! Wished I'd would have gotten one! Could have used a pick me up today, my kitty got hit by a car
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad! Just keep having bad luck and on a no buy so buying polish cant help make it better!


 So sorry to hear about your cat, I hope all is well with your cat.


----------



## amandah

My llarowe order finally came in!


----------



## acostakk

> My llarowe order finally came in!


 Oh my goodness! I got 8 bottles of polish in the mail today, but I'm still looking at that picture wanting them ALL!


----------



## amandah

> Oh my goodness! I got 8 bottles of polish in the mail today, but I'm still looking at that picture wanting them ALL!


 I'm sorry to tell you that they are 100 times prettier in real life. If you guys don't mind a ton of pics, i will post them individually.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My llarowe order finally came in!


 *Ooooo... shiny! **



*



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness! I got 8 bottles of polish in the mail today, but I'm still looking at that picture wanting them ALL!
> I'm sorry to tell you that they are 100 times prettier in real life. If you guys don't mind a ton of pics, i will post them individually. *Please do! *


----------



## amandah

I also got this in the mail today. Now I need to figure out how to make my own nail polish!


----------



## amandah

This girl is on fire ... help!



In the navy


----------



## amandah

Good fortune



Rare bear


----------



## amandah

True colors



Mustang sally


----------



## acostakk

> I'm sorry to tell you that they are 100 times prettier in real life. If you guys don't mind a ton of pics, i will post them individually.


 Post! Post! I'm on a serious no buy for the rest of the month. Let me live vicariously!


----------



## amandah

Behead the drama queen


----------



## amandah

ShyAnn



Little red corvette


----------



## amandah

Emily de Molly-Indigo Flow &amp; Inevitable


----------



## amandah

Hi! My name is Amanda, and I am a Nail Polish-aholic.


----------



## MissTrix

I NEEEEEED ALL OF THOSE!! 





(Except Good Fortune)


----------



## amandah

> I NEEEEEED ALL OF THOSE!!Â  :laughno: (Except Good Fortune)


 Yea, good fortune is definitelymy least favorite. Its so green!


----------



## MissTrix

Crow's Toes restock is happening NOW on Llarowe!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My llarowe order finally came in!


 Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got this in the mail today.
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to make my own nail polish!


 Let us know how your experiment goes!


----------



## JC327

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang sally


 LOVE true colors


----------



## Souly

Sorry to be a enabler but there are lots of good sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hit Polish - Full Size for $4.50 She is discontinuing all full sizes Sale Here

Liquid Lacquer - 35% off w/ code WEEKENDFUN http://www.liquidlacquer.bigcartel.com/

Kb Shimmer - 20% off. Prices already reduced https://www.kbshimmer.com/

Polish Addict - Free mini w/ any purchase - choose from cupcake &amp; sprinkles or keep calm I'm a polish addict.  http://shoppolishaddict.bigcartel.com/

Write choice in notes to seller or email

My Ten friends launched &amp; restocked today. They still have 14 different polishes available. http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyTenFriends


----------



## amandah

Ugh. I have no self control. I ordered from hits &amp; liquid lacquer! But i didnt OD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> LOVE true colors


 True colors is my fave too! when i do that as a mani, i will be sure to post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

Happy Nail Mail Day!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Nail Mail Day!


 Ooooh! I love hare!!!


----------



## amandah

> Ooooh! I love hare!!!


 I will probably have a few put on my trade list once i go through my stash and update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will probably have a few put on my trade list once i go through my stash and update


 Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just put a few indies on my list.

Did anyone get anything @ different dimension's restock today? I got Today was a Fairytale, da ba bee and minis of drops of jupiter, never grow up &amp; orion nebula. Need to stop now!


----------



## heather4602

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just put a few indies on my list.
> 
> Did anyone get anything @ different dimension's restock today? I got Today was a Fairytale, da ba bee and minis of drops of jupiter, never grow up &amp; orion nebula. Need to stop now!


 We are on a no-buy! So shame on you! JK because I bought Ditzy at the DD restock! I've been totally in love so I figured it was ok! I have sold some stuff the week including two EP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Darn this unemployment!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just put a few indies on my list.
> 
> Did anyone get anything @ different dimension's restock today? I got Today was a Fairytale, da ba bee and minis of drops of jupiter, never grow up &amp; orion nebula. Need to stop now!


 I have been buying from them like crazy recently so I didn't grab anything today.

I still need to get the ocean one though. I am trying VERY hard not to place another order.


----------



## Robinssa

Just bought my first indie polishes from Hit Polish today - so excited!


----------



## mariahk83

I'm not patient enough to look through this whole thread...I'm new to indie polish (read: have none!) but really want some great holos! Recommendations, that are reasonably priced???


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not patient enough to look through this whole thread...I'm new to indie polish (read: have none!) but really want some great holos! Recommendations, that are reasonably priced???


 Not an indie brand but Color Club actually makes pretty amazing holos that you can find on Amazon at a very reasonable price.


----------



## amandah

This is color club-cloud nine


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kb Shimmer - 20% off. Prices already reduced https://www.kbshimmer.com/


 I haven't even looked at the other ones I went straight to KB Shimmer.  I am an indie virgin but I have been drooling over What's Your Damage since the moment I saw it swatched.  I kept adding it to my cart then deleting it.  Of course to justify the shipping cost I threw in another one!  Thanks for the heads up.  I am afraid of what I might do if I go look at your other links!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We are on a no-buy! So shame on you! JK because I bought Ditzy at the DD restock! I've been totally in love so I figured it was ok! I have sold some stuff the week including two EP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Darn this unemployment!


 I saw you bidding on enchanted naughty girl! I've been really bad all weekend - back to no buy.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is color club-cloud nine


 I have this one but it's still untried. Gorgeous!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't even looked at the other ones I went straight to KB Shimmer.  I am an indie virgin but I have been drooling over What's Your Damage since the moment I saw it swatched.  I kept adding it to my cart then deleting it.  Of course to justify the shipping cost I threw in another one!  Thanks for the heads up.  I am afraid of what I might do if I go look at your other links!


 Be sure to show us! And of course you had to get 2 because of shipping charges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just bought my first indie polishes from Hit Polish today - so excited!


 Yay! I love her polishes. I have on raspberry cabaret right now - it's so pretty.


----------



## sleepykat

> Sorry to be a enabler but there are lots of good sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hit Polish - Full Size for $4.50 She is discontinuing all full sizes Sale Here Liquid Lacquer - 35% off w/ code WEEKENDFUNÂ http://www.liquidlacquer.bigcartel.com/ Kb Shimmer - 20% off. Prices already reducedÂ https://www.kbshimmer.com/ Polish Addict - Free mini w/ any purchase - choose from cupcake &amp; sprinkles or keep calm I'm a polish addict. Â http://shoppolishaddict.bigcartel.com/ Write choice in notes to seller or email My Ten friends launched &amp; restocked today. They still have 14 different polishes available.Â http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyTenFriends


 Souly! I resisted the rest, but Liquid Lacquer seduced me.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Souly! I resisted the rest, but Liquid Lacquer seduced me.


 I bought something from all of them


----------



## heather4602

Yep, I did! But was happy when I was outbid! I sold some stuff so I figured it was ok! But besides the Ditzy I Doing really good! Oh wait I did do an order to Lilypad Lacquer with another lady but I sold one of my EPs so I figured that was ok since it paid for the three bottles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lordy the polish sucks me in!!!!


----------



## Souly

So sucks me in! There are worse things to be addicted to though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Finally playing with the Candeo Colors Sweet Sierra I got in Llarowes last "scratch n dent" mystery sale. Tried out a jelly sandwich with L'Oreals Berry Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

essie-under where? With candy lacquer-movie night


----------



## MissTrix

My CrowsToes order from Llarowe came in today and dear lord they are GORGEOUS!! 









swatches in same order as first pic:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie-under where? With candy lacquer-movie night


 Great combo!


----------



## amandah

> My CrowsToes order from Llarowe came in today and dear lord they are GORGEOUS!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatches in same order as first pic:


 Oooooo one trick pony is soo pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My CrowsToes order from Llarowe came in today and dear lord they are GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swatches in same order as first pic:


 Beautiful colors!


----------



## amandah

Oh no. Llarowe is restocking emily de molly tomorrow...... so many pretty holos, not enough monies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

Darling Diva 5 for $25   





Thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darling Diva 5 for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just going to pretend I didn't see that! lol I have gone a bit crazy this month.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darling Diva 5 for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is this a current sale, or is this your nail mail from a previous promotion?


----------



## kellsbells

Just bought my first Emily de Molly polish on Llarowe today! I got High Distinction , although someday i'de like to get chasing rainbows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FYI though, the site is super slow and it was actually kinda stressful trying to snag one of these suckers! Anyone else shop the restock today?


----------



## tasertag

I have high distinction and LOVE IT. I hope you LOVE it too. I need more of her polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Just bought my first Emily de Molly polish on Llarowe today! I got High Distinction , although someday i'de like to get chasing rainbows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FYI though, the site is super slow and it was actually kinda stressful trying to snag one of these suckers! Anyone else shop the restock today?


----------



## kellsbells

Yes! Tasertag! You're the reason i've been lusting after it for so long and cyber stalked Llarowe to get it! You posted a pic of mani using High Distinction( quite a while ago) and i absolutely fell in love, so thank you! I'm super excited!


----------



## tasertag

> Yes! Tasertag! You're the reason i've been lusting after it for so long and cyber stalked Llarowe to get it! You posted a pic of mani using High Distinction( quite a while ago) and i absolutely fell in love, so thank you! I'm super excited!


 Lol post a pic of your mani when you use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you get anything else in your order? I've been putting off my a England order and it's about time I buy them in their next restock.


----------



## kellsbells

I will! I didnt get anything else, mainly because i was so panicky about getting high distinction before it sold out, lol. However, they're restocking Enchanted tomorrow soo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a England looks intriging, i'm excited to see what you think when you get them.



> Lol post a pic of your mani when you use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you get anything else in your order? I've been putting off my a England order and it's about time I buy them in their next restock.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this a current sale, or is this your nail mail from a previous promotion?


 Current Sale http://www.etsy.com/listing/112505849/5-for-25-deal?ref=shop_home_active

Its $31 w/ shipping. All full size bottles.


----------



## tasertag

> I will! I didnt get anything else, mainly because i was so panicky about getting high distinction before it sold out, lol. However, they're restocking Enchanted tomorrow soo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a England looks intriging, i'm excited to see what you think when you get them.


 Oo enchanted! What to do....


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I will! I didnt get anything else, mainly because i was so panicky about getting high distinction before it sold out, lol. However, they're restocking Enchanted tomorrow soo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a England looks intriging, i'm excited to see what you think when you get them.


 I've got 5 A England polishes. They're gorgeous and have a thick formula. . Almost one coaters. Great brand!


----------



## Christa W

I haven't even received my first KB Shimmer polishes yet (supposed to be here tomorrow) but I just saw the new Fall 2013 line up and I think I am in love with "You Autumn Know" as seen here.

http://www.letthemhavepolish.com/2013/08/kbshimmer-fall-2013-collection-swatches.html

Not my blog just the first one I saw with swatches for this collection. 

This polish for me is so awesome.  There is not a single color I don't like that she makes.


----------



## Souly

I got A England's St. George because  of all the rave reviews and I don't like it at all. It's up for trade if anyone wants it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> I got A England's St. George because Â of all the rave reviews and I don't like it at all. It's up for trade if anyone wants it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Oh really?! Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh really?! Why didn't you like it?


 I don't like the color. The formula is fabulous though.


----------



## heather4602

Aww Souly, I love that color!!!!! I only have one A England but I love it!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww Souly, I love that color!!!!! I only have one A England but I love it!


 Which one do you have? I have lady of the lake but it's still untried.


----------



## Souly

Today was a Fairytale &amp; Da ba dee

Never Grow up, Drops of Jupiter &amp; Orion Nebula





My first Different dimensions! She restocked this morning but can't ship until she gets her labels next week. I went back &amp; picked up some minis to give away on my blog.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a Fairytale &amp; Da ba dee
> 
> Never Grow up, Drops of Jupiter &amp; Orion Nebula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Different dimensions! She restocked this morning but can't ship until she gets her labels next week. I went back &amp; picked up some minis to give away on my blog.


 LOVE that 3rd one on the bottom row. I am a sucker for fuchsia!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this a current sale, or is this your nail mail from a previous promotion?
> Current Sale http://www.etsy.com/listing/112505849/5-for-25-deal?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Its $31 w/ shipping. All full size bottles.
> 
> I succumbed to this one, too. I don't usually go for mystery polish, but I figured the chances are pretty good that I will like them, based on her line. And if I don't, I know a group of indie polish lovers who might want to trade with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

Too much polish, not enough fingers! I am both excited and nervous for llarowe tomorrow


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I succumbed to this one, too. I don't usually go for mystery polish, but I figured the chances are pretty good that I will like them, based on her line. And if I don't, I know a group of indie polish lovers who might want to trade with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't blame you! My second set is coming today.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Too much polish, not enough fingers!
> 
> I am both excited and nervous for llarowe tomorrow


 Whats launching tomorrow? Is it EP?


----------



## amandah

> Whats launching tomorrow? Is it EP?


 No EP's yet. The new Michael Jackson &amp; summer collection from colors by llarowe


----------



## sleepykat

My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be sure to show us! And of course you had to get 2 because of shipping charges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yay! I love her polishes. I have on raspberry cabaret right now - it's so pretty.


 My poor nails got reduced to nubs last week.  I can not wait to rock this polish on some nails with some length.  My entire office is decorated in neon green and hot pink as accents with gray and some black thrown in there too so I knew this would be my favorite polish ever just for that reason.  I did 2 coats over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and the pink (which looks more orange here thanks to my camera) is LA Colors Color Craze in Pink Bubbles and the green is also LA Colors in Mint.  For the thumb I used 2 coats of Mint then one of What's Your Damage and then another of green just over wherever the milky white polish showed and I tried to leave the glitter bits alone so they would stay pink and black.  It didn't come out exactly how I envisioned it but nice enough for me to not take off.  The stamp is BM303 stamped with Black Creme Wet n Wild Wild Shine. 

I am pretty impressed with the KB Shimmer polish.  I immediately redid my pedi and put on the other color I chose which is Totally Tubular.  I don't do glitter toes often but I loved it.  With the fall colors I have seen this is sure trending to becoming my favorite polish period.  I was afraid to try indie polishes because of the fact you have to order them online which I don't mind doing but I am such an instant gratification person.  I love stalking my beauty supply and favorite discount stores trying to score some great deal on polish I didn't maybe think I wanted at a ridiculous price.  Instead I may have to rethink my entire buying strategy and focus on say buying 2 indie polishes a week instead of a dozen $1 or $2 finds. 

(For some reason I can't get this to turn the way I saved it.)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a Fairytale &amp; Da ba dee
> 
> Never Grow up, Drops of Jupiter &amp; Orion Nebula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Different dimensions! She restocked this morning but can't ship until she gets her labels next week. I went back &amp; picked up some minis to give away on my blog.


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be sure to show us! And of course you had to get 2 because of shipping charges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yay! I love her polishes. I have on raspberry cabaret right now - it's so pretty.
> My poor nails got reduced to nubs last week.  I can not wait to rock this polish on some nails with some length.  My entire office is decorated in neon green and hot pink as accents with gray and some black thrown in there too so I knew this would be my favorite polish ever just for that reason.  I did 2 coats over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and the pink (which looks more orange here thanks to my camera) is LA Colors Color Craze in Pink Bubbles and the green is also LA Colors in Mint.  For the thumb I used 2 coats of Mint then one of What's Your Damage and then another of green just over wherever the milky white polish showed and I tried to leave the glitter bits alone so they would stay pink and black.  It didn't come out exactly how I envisioned it but nice enough for me to not take off.  The stamp is BM303 stamped with Black Creme Wet n Wild Wild Shine.
> 
> I am pretty impressed with the KB Shimmer polish.  I immediately redid my pedi and put on the other color I chose which is Totally Tubular.  I don't do glitter toes often but I loved it.  With the fall colors I have seen this is sure trending to becoming my favorite polish period.  I was afraid to try indie polishes because of the fact you have to order them online which I don't mind doing but I am such an instant gratification person.  I love stalking my beauty supply and favorite discount stores trying to score some great deal on polish I didn't maybe think I wanted at a ridiculous price.  Instead I may have to rethink my entire buying strategy and focus on say buying 2 indie polishes a week instead of a dozen $1 or $2 finds.
> 
> (For some reason I can't get this to turn the way I saved it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute combo I love that glitter.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Thanks! I'm really happy with it, although I'm down to nubs (I feel for ya, Christa W!). I'm sorry the first too photos are so small, but if you click on them you can see the shade names and the full size. A few notes, because I just took these photos with my phone, so they are not so color accurate: The first one is more pink than the photo and has little iridescent blue flakes in it. The second one is a brown base and the sheen is more green than the photo. I like the third one, gold glitter, because it also has holographic medium hexes in it. The fourth one is perfect for autumn; the white base with orange, brown, and gold medium hexes and it has some bar glitter that I can't remember the color of right now. The last one is actually quite sparkly with red and I think berry medium hexes.


----------



## MissTrix

So... 






I just pre-ordered this whole set from INLP...
 





God, I love a good multichrome!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):


 I'm jealous! I love caramel martini. I also got oblitus and nice list. My mail came super late (7pm!) so I haven't taken pics yet.


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered this whole set from INLP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love a good multichrome!


 Oooh, gorgeous! I wanted to look earlier but got impatient w/ their site. Came really close to ordering one trick pony today because of your beautiful swatch!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Thanks! I'm really happy with it, although I'm down to nubs (I feel for ya, Christa W!). I'm sorry the first too photos are so small, but if you click on them you can see the shade names and the full size. A few notes, because I just took these photos with my phone, so they are not so color accurate: The first one is more pink than the photo and has little iridescent blue flakes in it. The second one is a brown base and the sheen is more green than the photo. I like the third one, gold glitter, because it also has holographic medium hexes in it. The fourth one is perfect for autumn; the white base with orange, brown, and gold medium hexes and it has some bar glitter that I can't remember the color of right now. The last one is actually quite sparkly with red and I think berry medium hexes.
> 
> Thanks for the descriptions they are all really pretty I love the last one. I am down to nubs too. First I had two break one on a Monday and one on a Tuesday, then they were starting to grow but started peeling so I cut them off. They have been polish free for about 2 weeks all my friends are quite surprised my nails are plain. I assured them they will be back to their glitter glory soon enough lol. Hope yours grow back soon!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered this whole set from INLP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love a good multichrome!


 I cant wait to see swatches of those pretties.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Darling Diva order arrived today (5 for $25 mystery):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous! I love caramel martini. I also got oblitus and nice list. My mail came super late (7pm!) so I haven't taken pics yet.
> 
> Well, maybe you'll get one that I like even more than Caramel Martini and we can work something out.


----------



## sleepykat

Neener Neener Nails is selling full size polishes for a sale price of $5.75 right now: http://www.etsy.com/shop/NeenerNeenerNails


----------



## MissTrix

Colors by Llarowe "Runt" 









It is lighter and more peach than pink in person but still gorgeous!


----------



## amandah

> Colors by Llarowe "Runt"Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is lighter and more peach than pink in person but still gorgeous!


 This looks so pretty on you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Colors by Llarowe "Runt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is lighter and more peach than pink in person but still gorgeous!


----------



## amandah

save me...

who knew a nail polish addiction would become so insane!

I just ordered swatch sticks (200 of them) on amazon and I have my eyes on a helmer


----------



## acostakk

> save me... who knew a nail polish addiction would become so insane! I just ordered swatch sticks (200 of them)Â on amazon and I haveÂ my eyes on a helmer


 If it makes you feel any better, I just used up the last of my 200 swatch sticks and places an order for 50 more because I have a line of bottles on my desk waiting to be swatches. Hoping they are delivered when the husband is to home! Does a Helmer fit all bottles? The drawers didn't seem deep enough for so e of the tall brands.


----------



## amandah

> If it makes you feel any better, I just used up the last of my 200 swatch sticks and places an order for 50 more because I have a line of bottles on my desk waiting to be swatches. Hoping they are delivered when the husband is to home! Does a Helmer fit all bottles? The drawers didn't seem deep enough for so e of the tall brands.


 Yes, that does make me feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From what i've seen online, it seems to fit taller bottles. All of the pics i have seen show all bottles standing up, which is a good sign. I am looking for the dimensions so i can figure out where to put it in my house. Maybe i can find drawer dimensions too.


----------



## meaganola

Helmer exterior dimensions: 11" W x 16 3/4" D x 27 1/8" H (although I think that's without the casters).  The drawers are just a shade under 3.5" tall, so if your bottles are the same height as or shorter than Julep bottles, you're good.  I'm not feeling up to pulling out a drawer and measuring the other interior dimensions (read: don't wanna empty a drawer out!).  Also, the Dread Kitten Edgar (he's almost two years old, but he acts like he's two months old) has decided he wants to cuddle, so I'm not dislodging him right now.


----------



## acostakk

> Helmer exterior dimensions: 11" W x 16 3/4" D x 27 1/8" H (although I think that's without the casters). Â The drawers are just a shade under 3.5" tall, so if your bottles are the same height as or shorter than Julep bottles, you're good. Â I'm not feeling up to pulling out a drawer and measuring the other interior dimensions (read: don't wanna empty a drawer out!). Â Also, the Dread Kitten Edgar (he's almost two years old, but he acts like he's two months old) has decided he wants to cuddle, so I'm not dislodging him right now.


 By all means do not disturb the kitten! I have a five month old kitty and he's too hyper to ever cuddle (except in the wee small hours of the morning when he wakes me up for pets. Or the big kitty wakes me up insisting she needs under the covers. Or the child wakes me up because she's "lonely". Good golly. No wonder my previous post was so error ridden!) Thank you so much for measuring and posting! Using a Julep bottle as a reference is extremely helpful. Off to line bottles up n the counter to compare heights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> Helmer exterior dimensions: 11" W x 16 3/4" D x 27 1/8" H (although I think that's without the casters). Â The drawers are just a shade under 3.5" tall, so if your bottles are the same height as or shorter than Julep bottles, you're good. Â I'm not feeling up to pulling out a drawer and measuring the other interior dimensions (read: don't wanna empty a drawer out!). Â Also, the Dread Kitten Edgar (he's almost two years old, but he acts like he's two months old) has decided he wants to cuddle, so I'm not dislodging him right now.


 Oh my goodness. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure if you guys are familiar with IloveNP line? I just discovered it other night and OMG just feel in love with the line. I plan to purchase some minis. She's kinda expensive; sadly. She's gonna be releasing these new beautiful holo polishes that looked like the infamous Clarins 320 'unicorn pee' polish.


These look so amazing. I had to pick one up.


----------



## verybluetardis

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if you consider this to be indie, but one of my absolute favorite companies is a-england. Ninja Polish in the US sells it, but they also have their own site you can order from directly (they're in England, but my orders tend to get here in under two weeks). The holos are *gorgeous*. I need to scrape up some money and get some of the non-Arthurian stuff.


 I heartily second a-england. I own half of the entire brand and the lasting power, application, and colors are absolutely fantastic. I can get 4-6 days nail wear WITHOUT top coat for the holos, and 7-10 days for the other colors with top coat. I always get compliments on Princess Tears or Princess Sabra (tristam eyes)!


----------



## lexxies22

Starrily's collection:

Starrily's Space Candy. It was easy to apply. 





Starrily's Dusted Diamonds. It was easy to apply. 





Starrily's Candy Shop. It was easy to apply. 





Starrily's Birthday Cake: I kinda don't recommend this. It was really hard to apply.





Starrily's No Dot About It. I don't recommend this. It was hard to apply. 









Starrily's collection from (L): Dusted Diamonds, Space Candy, Cotton Candy, Candy Shop, No Dot About It, and Birthday Cake.


----------



## Christa W

> Starrily's No Dot About It. I don't recommend this. It was hard to apply.


 Did you put this over a white?  It's awesome even if it's hard to apply.  It looks like your fingers nails are dipped in frosting and I mean that in a good way!  I want it just because of that.


----------



## lexxies22

> Did you put this over a white?Â  It's awesome even if it's hard to apply.Â  It looks like your fingers nails are dipped in frosting and I mean that in a good way!Â  I want it just because of that.


 LOLOLOL no. Just that polish. That's a big plus about that particular white polish that you don't need a white polish to apply. It's pretty creme. I had to use q tip (I recommend a toothpick) and scrap it off with polish's brush to apply on my nails to get the most of that confettis.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOLOLOL no. Just that polish. That's a big plus about that particular white polish that you don't need a white polish to apply. It's pretty creme. I had to use q tip (I recommend a toothpick) and scrap it off with polish's brush to apply on my nails to get the most of that confettis.


Wow.  That is crazy!  I applaud you for the effort!  I still love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starrily's collection:
> 
> Starrily's Space Candy. It was easy to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starrily's Dusted Diamonds. It was easy to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starrily's Candy Shop. It was easy to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starrily's Birthday Cake: I kinda don't recommend this. It was really hard to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starrily's No Dot About It. I don't recommend this. It was hard to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starrily's collection from (L): Dusted Diamonds, Space Candy, Cotton Candy, Candy Shop, No Dot About It, and Birthday Cake.


 Those are all beautiful colors.


----------



## lexxies22

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are all beautiful colors.







  Thank you!


----------



## Souly

Enabler alert!

http://www.shoppolishaddict.bigcartel.com/product/mystery-bags

Mystery Box @ Polish Addict for $20
You will receive 1 full size glow in the dark polish
                          1 full size halo
                          1 full size crelly
                          1 full size glitter
                          1 mini cuticle oil
                          1 mini spectra flair 35 top coat (whatever that is!)

It's $26 w/ shipping. I caved.

Anyone hitting up EP restock today? I have rewards so I have to get something!


----------



## heather4602

In going to try at the restock! But if it is crazy with the site not working, sold outs everywhere, then I'm not going to get worked up! Got some Lilypad Lacquers coming (a custom one too) so I'm happy about that! Souly guess our no buy didn't work out! I'm just on a low buy now!


----------



## amandah

Any luck at the restock ladies? None for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602

I got th Youth, but it was my #7 on my want list!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any luck at the restock ladies?
> 
> None for me


 Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In going to try at the restock! But if it is crazy with the site not working, sold outs everywhere, then I'm not going to get worked up! Got some Lilypad Lacquers coming (a custom one too) so I'm happy about that! Souly guess our no buy didn't work out! I'm just on a low buy now!


 I'm on a low buy too - no buy just doesn't work for me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

!!!





Sorry, I don't mean to brag or make anyone feel down if you weren't successful, ladies. I'm just so excited because it's literally a dream come true for me. LOL I've never gotten this emotional about nail polish before and I get _very emotional _about nail polish. I can't wait to try these polishes!

A suggestion for the future: I saved all of these to my WL on the site and just waited for the one page to reload. Then I added them all to my cart that way. I had 6 in my WL I wanted, and only three were successful, but I think I was a little luckier than most.

oooonnnn the other hand someone totally witched me out on Facebook for succeeding haha (I was just thanking Leah Ann for her hard work because there were just so many whiners). I gave as good as I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which by now you all would know... XD;;


----------



## heather4602

You reloaded the wish list page? I didn't know you could add to your cart from that page. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## amandah

> You reloaded the wish list page? I didn't know you could add to your cart from that page. Thanks for the tip!


 I did not know about this either. I was at work so had the two i wanted on my screens refreshing each page, but nothing. There was never an add to cart button on either.


----------



## heather4602

That's what I did and never got a add cart. Guess my internets to slow. I finally got to the screen where all products are and the youth and electric feel were left so I just picked one!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to brag or make anyone feel down if you weren't successful, ladies. I'm just so excited because it's literally a dream come true for me. LOL I've never gotten this emotional about nail polish before and I get _very emotional _about nail polish. I can't wait to try these polishes!
> 
> A suggestion for the future: I saved all of these to my WL on the site and just waited for the one page to reload. Then I added them all to my cart that way. I had 6 in my WL I wanted, and only three were successful, but I think I was a little luckier than most.
> 
> oooonnnn the other hand someone totally witched me out on Facebook for succeeding haha (I was just thanking Leah Ann for her hard work because there were just so many whiners). I gave as good as I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which by now you all would know... XD;;


 Congrats!


----------



## Souly

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to brag or make anyone feel down if you weren't successful, ladies. I'm just so excited because it's literally a dream come true for me. LOL I've never gotten this emotional about nail polish before and I get _very emotional _about nail polish. I can't wait to try these polishes!
> 
> A suggestion for the future: I saved all of these to my WL on the site and just waited for the one page to reload. Then I added them all to my cart that way. I had 6 in my WL I wanted, and only three were successful, but I think I was a little luckier than most.
> 
> oooonnnn the other hand someone totally witched me out on Facebook for succeeding haha (I was just thanking Leah Ann for her hard work because there were just so many whiners). I gave as good as I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which by now you all would know... XD;;


 Yay! Glad you were able to snag a few.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Thanks ladies! Llarowe just posted an update about EP:

Quote: We do have [Enchanted] polish left over that was to be used for the 2nd launch this evening which has now been cancelled. This polish will be added to the site, unannounced, over the next several days in batches.


Unfortunately that's good for us because it means that we won't be fighting with thousands of people are the same time for the same polish. It's also better for her site maintenance and bandwidth. It's unfortunately bad for us because we'd have to keep an eye on it at all times! XD

Whatever product Chelsea has, it's a winner. I feel bad for all the resellers though because they get the brunt of the anger when customers can't get ahold of a polish....

If you're going to try for an EP, good luck! LOL I'm sitting the rest of this out, at least for now.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to brag or make anyone feel down if you weren't successful, ladies. I'm just so excited because it's literally a dream come true for me. LOL I've never gotten this emotional about nail polish before and I get _very emotional _about nail polish. I can't wait to try these polishes!
> 
> A suggestion for the future: I saved all of these to my WL on the site and just waited for the one page to reload. Then I added them all to my cart that way. I had 6 in my WL I wanted, and only three were successful, but I think I was a little luckier than most.
> 
> oooonnnn the other hand someone totally witched me out on Facebook for succeeding haha (I was just thanking Leah Ann for her hard work because there were just so many whiners). I gave as good as I got  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which by now you all would know... XD;;


 Congrats!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies! Llarowe just posted an update about EP:
> 
> Quote: We do have [Enchanted] polish left over that was to be used for the 2nd launch this evening which has now been cancelled. This polish will be added to the site, unannounced, over the next several days in batches.
> 
> Unfortunately that's good for us because it means that we won't be fighting with thousands of people are the same time for the same polish. It's also better for her site maintenance and bandwidth. It's unfortunately bad for us because we'd have to keep an eye on it at all times! XD
> 
> Whatever product Chelsea has, it's a winner. I feel bad for all the resellers though because they get the brunt of the anger when customers can't get ahold of a polish....
> 
> If you're going to try for an EP, good luck! LOL I'm sitting the rest of this out, at least for now.
> 
> 
> You left out the first part of the announcement, which is that Llarowe will no longer carry EP once all stock has depleted. I don't blame Leah Ann one bit for making this decision. I can't imagine the nasty crap people spew towards her and Emily via pm when they can't their precious Enchanted.
> 
> Quote: *Llarowe* It has been our pleasure to work with Chelsea over the past year and watch her brand grow into what it is today. However, we have to recognize when supply and demand issues cause such frustration that they overtake the joy of purchasing polish. We have never wanted to cause our customers undue stress with launches, but unfortunately, the mounting displeasure of everyone not being able to get the polishes they would like, due to the lack of supply, has brought us to the decision not to carry the Enchanted Polish brand. We would like to thank you all again for your patronage and support.
> We do have polish left over that was to be used for the 2nd launch this evening which has now been cancelled. This polish will be added to the site, unannounced, over the next several days in batches.


----------



## tasertag

> You left out the first part of the announcement, which is that Llarowe will no longer carry EP once all stock has depleted. I don't blame Leah Ann one bit for making this decision. I can't imagine the nasty crap people spew towards her and Emily via pm when they can't their precious Enchanted. Â


 Eeek. I had no idea, haven't been keeping up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You left out the first part of the announcement, which is that Llarowe will no longer carry EP once all stock has depleted. I don't blame Leah Ann one bit for making this decision. I can't imagine the nasty crap people spew towards her and Emily via pm when they can't their precious Enchanted.
> 
> 
> Eeek. I had no idea, haven't been keeping up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just made the decision earlier today after the restock. I'm pretty sure she finally got tired of being vilified by people that were unable to get the polishes they wanted and took their frustration out on her. I also get the feeling that, despite her expectations, the new website can't handle the [email protected]%k that every EP restock becomes. She has made a couple of other announcements since the EP one that led me to that conclusion.
> 
> Quote: Llarowe shared a link.
> about an hour ago
> We will be doing our launches at 12:00pm MDT in the future. Please refer to our blog on the site for launches. Here is the link to our blog:
> http://www.llarowe.com/blog/blog-topics.aspx
> 
> 
> Llarowe
> 58 minutes ago
> We will be taking pre-orders for select Colors by llarowe this Saturday. Please check our website blog for more details tomorrow.
> 
> I have a feeling the preorder will be for the new Michael Jackson Collection polishes that she just released. Some of the colors are already quite in demand and she might be trying to avoid another scenario like today.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You left out the first part of the announcement, which is that Llarowe will no longer carry EP once all stock has depleted. I don't blame Leah Ann one bit for making this decision. I can't imagine the nasty crap people spew towards her and Emily via pm when they can't their precious Enchanted.
> 
> 
> Eeek. I had no idea, haven't been keeping up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are crazy sometimes. I LOVE NAIL POLISH! I'm obsessed, and I still can't imagine ever being mean about it. They want the quality and creativity of a hand-mixed polish, but the availability of Coca Cola.


----------



## Christa W

I should be in bed at 4 AM not ordering nail polish.  I have a thing for milky glitters and ordered Carebear Stare from Lacquer Lust.


----------



## Christa W

So I just discovered something super cool.  I just bought a black light for the first time ever.  On my toes I still have on Totally Tubular by KB Shimmer and I looked down and my toes were glowing baby blue with the glitter now appearing darker than the polish and looking almost the speckled polishes.  I apologize if you all knew it glowed under black light but that just upped the awesome factor for me.  What's Your Damage glowed but only the glitters in the bottle and my swatch which was in itself super neat too.  I am so in love with these polishes.


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just discovered something super cool.  I just bought a black light for the first time ever.  On my toes I still have on Totally Tubular by KB Shimmer and I looked down and my toes were glowing baby blue with the glitter now appearing darker than the polish and looking almost the speckled polishes.  I apologize if you all knew it glowed under black light but that just upped the awesome factor for me.  What's Your Damage glowed but only the glitters in the bottle and my swatch which was in itself super neat too.  I am so in love with these polishes.


 I just recently bought a lot of KB Shimmer polishes, including Totally Tubular, and now I'm excited to check to see if they glow in black light!  Thanks for posting this, Christa!


----------



## greatbleuheron

Llarowe just restocked Crows Toes.  I now have Bone Daddy coming to me!  I love the look of that polish and can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## lexxies22

Check out my swatch 'Ta Da!' Love, Angeline


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check out my swatch 'Ta Da!' Love, Angeline


 Looks like ice cream sprinkles love it.


----------



## Christa W

Has anyone purchased the Dance Legend thermos yet?  I am dying to try them and was curious if anyone had any thoughts.

(not sure if this is considered Indie I apologize if it isn't)


----------



## tasertag

> Has anyone purchased the Dance Legend thermos yet?Â  I am dying to try them and was curious if anyone had any thoughts.


 I really want to try em too


----------



## deactivateduser232015

I think Dance Legend is a russian company so they're pretty hard to get ahold of in the US...so it counts! lol

I saw some amazing duochromes by them on a russian blog. I haven't seen any US etailer carry them yet...

http://mirma-natalia.blogspot.ru/2013/08/dance-legend-chameleon-collection.html



'


----------



## wrkreads

I ordered a bunch of polishes from Sweet Tip Nails that she was clearing out (so sad she's closing), and they should arrive next week. Very excited. She does have a few bottles left for anyone who's interested.


----------



## honeybee7

Oooooh dang, those are pretty!!!


----------



## Christa W

Someone stop me please!  Just ordered the Green Bay Packers mini from Hit Polish!  I have actually been searching for one since bought a Green/Gold (I mean really gold) from Sinful Colors back when they had round stumpy bottles in the mid 90's.


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone purchased the Dance Legend thermos yet?  I am dying to try them and was curious if anyone had any thoughts.
> 
> (not sure if this is considered Indie I apologize if it isn't)





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Dance Legend is a russian company so they're pretty hard to get ahold of in the US...so it counts! lol
> 
> I saw some amazing duochromes by them on a russian blog. I haven't seen any US etailer carry them yet...
> 
> http://mirma-natalia.blogspot.ru/2013/08/dance-legend-chameleon-collection.html
> 
> 
> 
> '


 
AAAGH, Christa and Kyuu, you got me!  I had never heard of Dance Legends before, but these pictures are amazing.  I just went down a little internet rabbit hole and purchased three of their thermo polishes: one a cream lavender/pastel blue [#174], and the other two jelly/glitters (one in white/black, and the other in violet/red #180 and #182).  
 
These metallic thermos (in the pictures above--it's the Chameleon line) don't seem to be available for purchase in the US yet, maybe because it's DL's fall line.  Has anyone seen a place to buy these yet?
 
I'll definitely report back on the three thermos when they arrive, Christa!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll definitely report back on the three thermos when they arrive, Christa!


 Please do.  I was going to order #182 today.  I had it in my cart and then changed my mind and bought a stamping plate with the transformers logos on it instead.  However, come pay Friday, I may not be able to resist.


----------



## Christa W

Nail mail came today with my purchase of Carebear stare from Lacquer Lust.  I wasn't expecting much and when I opened I got this adorable package.  So cute I almost didn't want to open it!  Polish is even more adorable than I remember.  I can't wait to wear it.  I will post those pics as soon as I do.


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail mail came today with my purchase of Carebear stare from Lacquer Lust.  I wasn't expecting much and when I opened I got this adorable package.  So cute I almost didn't want to open it!  Polish is even more adorable than I remember.  I can't wait to wear it.  I will post those pics as soon as I do.


 Christa, where did you order your Lacquer Lusts from?  I went looking for them on the internet several days ago--prompted, I think, by your post here.  (You are driving me to ever great heights of polish-hoarding, Christa!)  I found an outlet--don't remember where--but all of the good stuff was sold out.  Please tell me your vendor so I can throw my money at them!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Christa, where did you order your Lacquer Lusts from?  I went looking for them on the internet several days ago--prompted, I think, by your post here.  (You are driving me to ever great heights of polish-hoarding, Christa!)  I found an outlet--don't remember where--but all of the good stuff was sold out.  Please tell me your vendor so I can throw my money at them!


Hmm.  I can't seem to locate it.  I thought it was www.lacquerlust.bigcartel.com but now when I go there there is nothing there.  I will find it!!!

Ok, she must have taken them down. There were a bunch up there.  I totally wish I would have purchased more!  I know she has a whole birthstone holo collection coming, maybe you can hit the contact button on the site.  That's definitely where I got it.


----------



## meaganola

Eek! The next Hit Polish mini collection goes on pre-sale Friday! Willie Wonka! I'm supposed to be going on a no-buy, but I'm a sucker for things based on certain books from my childhood. This is one of those books. Others: the Nancy Drew series, _Alice in Wonderland_ (my absolute favorite book of all time!), _A Wrinkle in Time_, and the Pippi Longstocking series.


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I can't seem to locate it.  I thought it was www.lacquerlust.bigcartel.com but now when I go there there is nothing there.  I will find it!!!
> 
> Ok, she must have taken them down. There were a bunch up there.  I totally wish I would have purchased more!  I know she has a whole birthstone holo collection coming, maybe you can hit the contact button on the site.  That's definitely where I got it.


 Okay, thanks!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## autopilot

Where can I go (if not in here) to swap a polish?

I was lucky enough to score a couple of Enchanteds earlier this week. I did one mani with Congratulations and while I love the colour, it sadly doesn't love my skintone. Since these are hard to come by I'd prefer to trade only for another Enchanted, open on colours. Trade US/Canada due to ground shipping restrictions.

Can I post this here?


----------



## Christa W

I keep getting sucked down the rabbit hole of indie polishes!  Gah!   I am on a temporary low (no?) buy until some back pay comes to me on the 13th of September.  When it does I am going to go all out starting with these babies.

http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/minions-in-a-bottle Too freaking cute for words.  Despicable Me is my favorite animated movie.

http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/ball-pit

http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/product/it-s-so-fluffy-i-m-gonna-die-cartoon-series-polish Speaking of Despicable Me...

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/119605105/big-sister-a-franken-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active&amp;ulsfg=true and this little beauty!

Also Girly Bits Jini Goes Indie and Hocus Pocus (holographic top coat), Dance Legend 182 &amp; 193 and like every polish at Lush Lacquer. 

I blame all of you collectively!  (And greatbleuheron blames me!!!!)


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I keep getting sucked down the rabbit hole of indie polishes!Â  Gah!Â Â  I am on a temporary low (no?) buy until some back pay comes to me on the 13th of September.Â  When it does I am going to go all out starting with these babies. http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/minions-in-a-bottle Too freaking cute for words.Â  Despicable Me is my favorite animated movie. http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/ball-pit http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/product/it-s-so-fluffy-i-m-gonna-die-cartoon-series-polish Speaking of Despicable Me... http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/119605105/big-sister-a-franken-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active&amp;ulsfg=true and this little beauty! Also Girly Bits Jini Goes Indie and Hocus Pocus (holographic top coat), Dance Legend 182 &amp; 193 and like every polish at Lush Lacquer.Â  I blame all of you collectively!Â  (And greatbleuheron blames me!!!!)


 I have that DP Fluffy.. it's pretty! I picked up a mini bottle and do have to tip it around to get the bigger discs out, but it's pretty!


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep getting sucked down the rabbit hole of indie polishes!  Gah!   I am on a temporary low (no?) buy until some back pay comes to me on the 13th of September.  When it does I am going to go all out starting with these babies.
> 
> http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/minions-in-a-bottle Too freaking cute for words.  Despicable Me is my favorite animated movie.
> 
> http://reddogdesigns.bigcartel.com/product/ball-pit
> 
> http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/product/it-s-so-fluffy-i-m-gonna-die-cartoon-series-polish Speaking of Despicable Me...
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/119605105/big-sister-a-franken-nail-polish?ref=shop_home_active&amp;ulsfg=true and this little beauty!
> 
> Also Girly Bits Jini Goes Indie and Hocus Pocus (holographic top coat), Dance Legend 182 &amp; 193 and like every polish at Lush Lacquer.
> 
> I blame all of you collectively!  (And greatbleuheron blames me!!!!)


 Hah!  Christa, you just made me laugh out loud at my desk!  

I should be working rather than reading MUT, and now that you're making me laugh right out loud this is getting dangerous.


----------



## Christa W

Anyone know of a cute pink and gray glitter indie in a clear base?


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah!  Christa, you just made me laugh out loud at my desk!
> 
> I should be working rather than reading MUT, and now that you're making me laugh right out loud this is getting dangerous.


Then my job here is done.  Welcome to the Danger Zone!


----------



## lexxies22

I received this polish yesterday from Pop Culture Cosmetics via Etsy shop. It's called Faith, Trust, &amp; Fairy Dust. When I first saw that picture; I really like it alot. It took two coats to achieve that color. I will post tomorrow with a different color. 

This is her etsy photo: 





This is the actual color. It's taken at outside with natural light and little sun. I didn't like this blue color at all. It is kinda growing on me. I actually like it better when the sun shines into it.





This is indirect with brightest sunlight...


----------



## Christa W

I posted the pics of my Care Bear Stare in the what are you wearing now thread.  I am posting a different pic here to save you the double pics.  This pic shows the polish better.   Forgive this cuticles on this one I was too excited to shoot a picture of it!  I should have applied less I think, I went 2 thick coats instead of thin and it did take a longer time to dry even with Seche.  I did it 2 coats over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh - I'm jealous of your Emily De Molly! Does anyone know if you can ship polish from Australia to the US? My bestie lives in Australia and I would love to own a few of Emily de Molly's.


I know this was addressed a bit but I was curious if you tried it.  I have a friend who is also currently living in Australia for about a year or so and told me he would bring it his next trip home or when his friends visited.  I read if it was packaged correctly ie in a sturdy box with bubble wrap that it would fit under Australia's Dangerous Goods policy.  What I would love is a trip there to visit him myself but I don't see that happening any time soon.  If it did I would pack 3 tee shirts and 2 pairs of jeans and fill the rest of my carry on with polish.


----------



## Christa W

Today is Hit Polish day!  I ordered my mini grab bag (probably should have gone for full size but my wallet said "it's mini or none") and my Green Bay Packers team colors mini just came in the mail.  Since it was my first order from Hit Polish,  I was hoping to get it before I made the purchase of the grab bag but I didn't want to miss out.  Fortunately this polish is SO perfect.  My only issue with it is that it is a mini meaning if I wear it, which I want to badly, it's going to be gone way too fast.  I mean there are 16 games per season and here's crossing those glittery fingers we make it to the playoff's and beyond!!  Sorry for the blurry ish pictures my hands would not stop shaking.  I will post again when I actually put it on!  It's as if Lambeau Field just exploded into a jar.  I know that Hit Polish is from Chicago so they ought to know the NFC North.  I want their Bears shade too just because they called it "Da Bears".


----------



## kellsbells

Did you guys see the good news!! Llarowe is going to be selling a indie polish subscription on her site called "A box indied"! 5 polished a month from a variety of polish makers starting with a halloween box in October. I just hope it's not crazy expensive and isnt super hard to get. Anyone gonna jump on board this train??


----------



## kellsbells

O.k, looks like these are the makers involved in the collaboration: Black Cat Laquer, Different Dimensions, Liquid Sky Laquer, Laquerlicious, WP, Dollish Polish, Freak Show Polish, Indie Nails, Ethereal Laquer. I could be wrong on two of those it was kinda hard to read the announcement/font  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you guys see the good news!! Llarowe is going to be selling a indie polish subscription on her site called "A box indied"! 5 polished a month from a variety of polish makers starting with a halloween box in October. I just hope it's not crazy expensive and isnt super hard to get. Anyone gonna jump on board this train??


 She had me at "Each month will bring 5 exclusive polishes that cannot be purchased elsewhere from these 10 indie polish makers.".  I have never actually purchased anything from Llarowe before so I am pretty clueless on how hard it might be to get my little fingers on these, and of course price, if it's too expensive then count me out.


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you guys see the good news!! Llarowe is going to be selling a indie polish subscription on her site called "A box indied"! 5 polished a month from a variety of polish makers starting with a halloween box in October. I just hope it's not crazy expensive and isnt super hard to get. Anyone gonna jump on board this train??


 AAGGH!  I have just come to the conclusion that I have enough polish, and need to back way off on buying and subscribing, and . . . now . . . this.  

Kellsbells, you and Christa and Leah Ann Larowe are going to be the (beautifully polished) death of me!


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you guys see the good news!! Llarowe is going to be selling a indie polish subscription on her site called "A box indied"! 5 polished a month from a variety of polish makers starting with a halloween box in October. I just hope it's not crazy expensive and isnt super hard to get. Anyone gonna jump on board this train??


 Okay, where did you see this news?  I've just done a little lookaround on the Llarowe site and blog and I couldn't find anything.  I need DETAILS!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Hm, I imagine an agreeable price point for this subbox for everyone involved would probably be between $35-40. I know indie polishes are difficult to make en masse but the point of a sub is to make things more accessible... so for $7-8 per polish per box, I think most people would love to get in on that...

As for me, I have Too Much Polish lol.


----------



## greatbleuheron

Ah, okay, I see that there's an announcement on the Llarowe Facebook page.  I hate Facebook, but I'll follow any breadcrumb trail that leads me to this announcement!


----------



## kellsbells

haha, yes, i was just about to tell you i saw it on Llarowes fb page, let the fb stalking begin!



> Ah, okay, I see that there's an announcement on the Llarowe Facebook page. Â I hate Facebook, but I'll follow any breadcrumb trail that leads me to this announcement!


----------



## kellsbells

Looks like it will be 50.00 a box


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like it will be 50.00 a box


 Okay, well in a way that's good.

Because I am not paying $50 for a box.  

I know that it will have a lot of great polishes in it, and that from one perspective, $50 is a good deal.

But I am not paying $50 for a box, and I am sure as shooting not doing that 12 times a year. 

Yeah: I don't even think I'm tempted.  What a relief!


----------



## meaganola

I'm really liking Hit Polish's mystery boxes.  I skipped the Total Mystery box, but I did get the Willie Wonka box because I love a good theme.  This time, the polish types and names are matched rather than just a list of polish types and a list of names with no indication of which shade is a glitter/jelly/etc.:


Willy Wonka -- glitter
The Chocolate Room -- shimmer
Oompa Loompa -- crelly
Wonka Bar -- jelly

I really, *really* hope there's another one of these themed boxes next month -- or, even better, that this becomes a sub.  $12.95 for four mini polishes is a very comfortable splurge for me even during a low-buy month.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like it will be 50.00 a box


 That's too rich for my blood although it's probably standard for the price.  For example the Dollish Polish I am current lemming after is 10 so multiple that by 5 and it's the price of the box.  I didn't expect it to be any lower even though I secretly hoped.  I know I spend more than that currently but it's for a whole lot more polishes or it lets me choose what I want.


----------



## kellsbells

> That's too rich for my blood although it's probably standard for the price.Â  For example the Dollish Polish I am current lemming after is 10 so multiple that by 5 and it's the price of the box.Â  I didn't expect it to be any lower even though I secretly hoped.Â  I know I spend more than that currently but it's for a whole lot more polishes or it lets me choose what I want.Â


This^^^ is pretty much exactly how i feel about it too.


----------



## lexxies22

Honestly, a sub box from LLawroe is so overrated. I feel sorry for Lynn. I could be wrong behind a factor to the price being so steep. First of all, Lynn may be taking a large portion of commission by having to split with vendors (indie polish makers). Will that be a free shipping? Is it kinda coincidence that Bondi has been featured as a top 5 best subscription boxes. I'd pass. Good luck, Lynn.


----------



## wrkreads

I saw the details for this box on Instagram - $50 with free US shipping, but extra for international. There will be swatches available too - whatever that means.

Too expensive for me.


----------



## wrkreads

I have been eyeing up Lulabelle Nail Polish on Etsy because she's been all over Instagram. She's clearing out all stock to make way for new fall colours. Code CLEAROUT33 gets you 33% off your order. It's getting hard to resist.


----------



## wrkreads

Sorry for the multiple posts in a row, but I just got my Sweet Tips Nails order today.





The picture is a little blurry, but I can't wait to try them. Her Etsy store only has a few polishes left.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it will be 50.00 a box


 Okay, well in a way that's good.

Because I am not paying $50 for a box.  

I know that it will have a lot of great polishes in it, and that from one perspective, $50 is a good deal.

But I am not paying $50 for a box, and I am sure as shooting not doing that 12 times a year. 

Yeah: I don't even think I'm tempted.  What a relief!



Not even remotely tempted at that price point. I would have considered $35 maybe, but $50 is way too steep.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I imagine an agreeable price point for this subbox for everyone involved would probably be between $35-40. I know indie polishes are difficult to make en masse but the point of a sub is to make things more accessible... so for $7-8 per polish per box, I think most people would love to get in on that...
> 
> As for me, I have Too Much Polish lol.


 I think minis would have been a better way to go, which is what I originally suggested to Leah Ann. I won't go for it for $50 in one shot. If it were 5 minis for $25, I would buy it. I don't personally care about whether or not the polishes aren't available anywhere else. I don't need them to be exclusive.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Today is Hit Polish day!Â  I ordered my mini grab bag (probably should have gone for full size but my wallet said "it's mini or none") and my Green Bay Packers team colors mini just came in the mail.Â  Since it was my first order from Hit Polish,Â  I was hoping to get it before I made the purchase of the grab bag but I didn't want to miss out.Â  Fortunately this polish is SO perfect.Â  My only issue with it is that it is a mini meaning if I wear it, which I want to badly, it's going to be gone way too fast.Â  I mean there are 16 games per season and here's crossing those glittery fingers we make it to the playoff's and beyond!!Â  Sorry for the blurry ish pictures my hands would not stop shaking.Â  I will post again when I actually put it on!Â  It's as if Lambeau Field just exploded into a jar.Â  I know that Hit Polish is from Chicago so they ought to know the NFC North.Â  I want their Bears shade too just because they called it "Da Bears".Â


 Ahhhhh I need this yesterday! Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think minis would have been a better way to go, which is what I originally suggested to Leah Ann. I won't go for it for $50 in one shot. If it were 5 minis for $25, I would buy it. I don't personally care about whether or not the polishes aren't available anywhere else. I don't need them to be exclusive.


 Sleepykat, I like your idea!  Minis are a fun way to try out lots of new things, and $25 is a price that would probably make me bite.

Given that everyone here is saying that $50 is way too much, I wonder if Leah Ann will get many takers?  Maybe if the $50 option isn't very popular, she'll reconsider and adjust both the price and the contents of the box.  

I think that part of the appeal of nail polish is that it's a way to try something shiny and colorful and new without investing as much money as you'd pay for a dress or a pair of shoes.  Although once you reach hoarder levels, you're certainly spending enough to buy multiple dresses and shoes!  But the fact that each individual item costs a small amount makes it easier to forget that it adds up quickly.  I think that smart nail polish vendors realize this and find a way to market their products that keeps them in the low-cost range.  Bondi and Julep are wise to make their subscription boxes $20 a pop; most of us are happy to spend $20 without thinking about it too much (although I certainly would have felt differently when I was a grad student, and I know that for some people that's still a lot of money).  

I don't really need more nail polish, so it's nice that Llarowe's option isn't inexpensive enough to be appealing.  But it would also be fun to try out strange and interesting new polishes each month for $20-$25!


----------



## lexxies22

> Sleepykat, I like your idea! Â Minis are a fun way to try out lots of new things, and $25 is a price that would probably make me bite. Given that everyone here is saying that $50 is way too much, I wonder if Leah Ann will get many takers? Â Maybe if the $50 option isn't very popular, she'll reconsider and adjust both the price and the contents of the box. Â  I think that part of the appeal of nail polish is that it's a way to try something shiny and colorful and new without investing as much money as you'd pay for a dress or a pair of shoes. Â Although once you reach hoarder levels, you're certainly spending enough to buy multiple dresses and shoes! Â But the fact that each individual item costs a small amount makes it easier to forget that it adds up quickly. Â I think that smart nail polish vendors realize this and find a way to market their products that keeps them in the low-cost range. Â Bondi and Julep are wise to make their subscription boxes $20 a pop; most of us are happy to spend $20 without thinking about it too much (although I certainly would have felt differently when I was a grad student, and I know that for some people that's still a lot of money). Â  I don't really need more nail polish, so it's nice that Llarowe's option isn't inexpensive enough to be appealing. Â But it would also be fun to try out strange and interesting new polishes each month for $20-$25!


 I agree! Plus I'm not familiar with some brands so I'm not sure if there's no option to pick colors?? I didn't really read fully on the sub box promo.


----------



## NotTheMama

I agree with everyone else, $50 is a bit on the steep side for a polish sub. I might be tempted to treat myself once for my birthday in October (or talk my boyfriend into doing it for me) but I wouldn't make it a regular thing. I am just getting into indie polishes, and I think my money would be better spent elsewhere, especially with some of the 5 full size for $25 grab bags I've recently purchased (and am anxiously awaiting to arrive!!) I also thought I read that there will only be 100 boxes available per month? Can you imagine the frenzy trying to get in on that if there's only 100?? Also, I've purchased Hit Polish mini grab bag &amp; the Willie Wonka mini grab bag for &amp;12.95, so I am completely polished out at the moment. Oh, and my Glitter Guilty sub that will be shipping soon. Yeah, I think I just talked myself out of it....


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Given that everyone here is saying that $50 is way too much, I wonder if Leah Ann will get many takers?  Maybe if the $50 option isn't very popular, she'll reconsider and adjust both the price and the contents of the box.


 I think it'll be tough on indie makers to make that many in the first place, so every box is LE. consider the fanaticism of some people about polish -- esp indie polish. I doubt she won't sell out. Most of us will just sort of side-eye the box for being too expensive though


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it'll be tough on indie makers to make that many in the first place, so every box is LE. consider the fanaticism of some people about polish -- esp indie polish. I doubt she won't sell out. Most of us will just sort of side-eye the box for being too expensive though


 Kyuu, you say smart things so I want to understand!  But I don't understand!

What is "LE"?  Lower Estimate?  Larger Estuary?  Lovely Epilepsy?  Lord Eggleston?


----------



## meaganola

In addition to thinking that $50 is too much for *one* sub, five polishes in one sub is too much for me.  Yes, I'm a nail polish fanatic who gets far more than that each month and can get more than that just via subs.  I don't get Bondi, but I do get Square Hue, and I do get a Julep box every other month or so, *plus* I get other subs that do tend to include polish periodically.  And then there's the inevitable "Ooh, new essence collection!  Must get them all!" -- but getting that many full-sized polishes in *one* sub just seems excessive for me.  Square Hue bottles are full-sized, but Julep's polishes amount to half-sized polishes, as do most essence polishes, and polishes in Birchboxes are usually half-sized versions of the full-sized bottles.  In terms of how quickly I go through polish, minis are much better for me, so I would totally be on board for 5 minis for $25, but I just can't justify this sub the way it's currently set up.

And speaking of polish, time for my pedi!  I was going to go with a vintage MAC, but now I think I'll go with SH dear john even though it's a February color.  I like dark shimmery burgundy colors on my toes, and this is a very autumnal color, so time to show the nail tech what SH is all about!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kyuu, you say smart things so I want to understand!  But I don't understand!
> 
> What is "LE"?  Lower Estimate?  Larger Estuary?  Lovely Epilepsy?  Lord Eggleston?


 Limited Edition


----------



## greatbleuheron

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Limited Edition


 AH!  Okay,  thanks.  I was hoping for Luxurious Eggplant, though.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it'll be tough on indie makers to make that many in the first place, so every box is LE. consider the fanaticism of some people about polish -- esp indie polish. I doubt she won't sell out. Most of us will just sort of side-eye the box for being too expensive though


I agree.  I want this bad.  I buy way too much polish as it is and it's almost getting to the point where I need this to keep it fresh!!!  For me it's a mental thing, maybe seeing $50 spent every month in one spot makes me consciously aware of my addiction. To me it would end up feeling like a bill, something I HAD to spend every month as opposed to that pretty little bottle of happy I ordered because I did well at work today or I had a bad day and want to feel good.  Also to know I might psych myself to buy it, convince my boyfriend that I should do it, and then loose out would be devastating.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AH!  Okay,  thanks.  I was hoping for Luxurious Eggplant, though.


 large elephant! _obviously_


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AH!  Okay,  thanks.  I was hoping for Luxurious Eggplant, though.


I am totally going to make an indie polish named this after you!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> Also, I've purchased Hit Polish mini grab bag &amp; the Willie Wonka mini grab bag for &amp;12.95, so I am completely polished out at the moment.


 Did you see those earrings that are included with the grab bag?  Awesome!!!   I didn't even realize there were any until I saw the pictures of the grab bags she posted on Facebook.  Teaches me not to read something before I whip out my debit card.


----------



## greatbleuheron

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* 



AH!  Okay,  thanks.  I was hoping for Luxurious Eggplant, though.

 


> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am totally going to make an indie polish named this after you!


 Yes!  Do it!  I will buy it, just like I buy everything else. 

Could you make it a holographic glitter thermal polish, please?  Obviously in a purple-black color, with a smell that's a little bitter and a little like bananas.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Did you see those earrings that are included with the grab bag?Â  Awesome!!! Â  I didn't even realize there were any until I saw the pictures of the grab bags she posted on Facebook.Â  Teaches me not to read something before I whip out my debit card.


 I saw those!! They are super cute, I can't wait to get my polishes!! I think at last count I have 13 polishes coming....5 full size and 8 minis.... I already warned my boyfriend!!! Lol.... ETA: make that 18 polishes coming....10 full size and 8 minis....and that doesn't include my Glitter Guilty sub that should ship shortly... Hello, my name is Jeanette and I am a nail polish addict....


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like it will be 50.00 a box
> Okay, well in a way that's good.
> 
> Because I am not paying $50 for a box.
> 
> I know that it will have a lot of great polishes in it, and that from one perspective, $50 is a good deal.
> 
> But I am not paying $50 for a box, and I am sure as shooting not doing that 12 times a year.
> 
> Yeah: I don't even think I'm tempted.  What a relief!
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely tempted at that price point. I would have considered $35 maybe, but $50 is way too steep.


----------



## wrkreads

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think minis would have been a better way to go, which is what I originally suggested to Leah Ann. I won't go for it for $50 in one shot. If it were 5 minis for $25, I would buy it. I don't personally care about whether or not the polishes aren't available anywhere else. I don't need them to be exclusive.


 5 minis for $25 would be hard to resist. Much better price and so much easier to justify. It's only $25! They're mini - I might be able to finish them! Lots of variety!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think minis would have been a better way to go, which is what I originally suggested to Leah Ann. I won't go for it for $50 in one shot. If it were 5 minis for $25, I would buy it. I don't personally care about whether or not the polishes aren't available anywhere else. I don't need them to be exclusive.
> Sleepykat, I like your idea!  Minis are a fun way to try out lots of new things, and $25 is a price that would probably make me bite.
> 
> Given that everyone here is saying that $50 is way too much, I wonder if Leah Ann will get many takers?  Maybe if the $50 option isn't very popular, she'll reconsider and adjust both the price and the contents of the box.
> 
> I think that part of the appeal of nail polish is that it's a way to try something shiny and colorful and new without investing as much money as you'd pay for a dress or a pair of shoes.  Although once you reach hoarder levels, you're certainly spending enough to buy multiple dresses and shoes!  But the fact that each individual item costs a small amount makes it easier to forget that it adds up quickly.  I think that smart nail polish vendors realize this and find a way to market their products that keeps them in the low-cost range.  Bondi and Julep are wise to make their subscription boxes $20 a pop; most of us are happy to spend $20 without thinking about it too much (although I certainly would have felt differently when I was a grad student, and I know that for some people that's still a lot of money).
> 
> I don't really need more nail polish, so it's nice that Llarowe's option isn't inexpensive enough to be appealing.  But it would also be fun to try out strange and interesting new polishes each month for $20-$25!
> 
> 
> Anyone who prefers my idea about the minis, write to Llarowe and tell her. There's no reason for the change without customer feedback.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

oh my goodness green duochrome 









http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/08/darling-diva-polish-bad-girl-and-sakura.html

I just bought EP Hey Jude though and played with that yet, and the daring diva polish logo makes me cringe. /shallow. But such a pretty colour....


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhh I need this yesterday! Thanks for posting


You are welcome.  She updated her page yesterday to allow for purchase of this as a full size now too!  I will be ordering a few of them soon.


----------



## Christa W

Yay Hit Polish is doing a re-release of a Halloween themed polish I missed out on.  It's based on the Nightmare Before Christmas which is one of my favorites!!!

Here's a review of Jack Loves Sally

http://www.lacquermesilly.com/2012/10/20/hit-polish-jack-loves-sally/

It looks amazing.  Do any of you have this?  She apparently kept the original formula and then created one that's a remix called Halloween 2.0.  These are a must!!!

Check out her FB page for the bottle shots.


----------



## meaganola

> Yay Hit Polish is doing a re-release of a Halloween themed polish I missed out on.Â  It's based on the Nightmare Before Christmas which is one of my favorites!!! Here's a review of Jack Loves Sally http://www.lacquermesilly.com/2012/10/20/hit-polish-jack-loves-sally/ It looks amazing.Â  Do any of you have this?Â  She apparently kept the original formula and then created one that's a remix called Halloween 2.0.Â  These are a must!!! Check out her FB page for the bottle shots.


 I'm not a huge fan of that movie (I think I've seen it *one* time), but I am a sucker for anything Halloween. You know how some people give themselves a budget for Christmas stuff? My budgeted holiday is Halloween, although I don't celebrate the day itself. It's an entire two months for me, beginning with Labor Day. Please, more heads-up for other Halloween LE stuff!


----------



## MissTrix

Loves Halloween... does not like Nightmare Before Christmas... Does. Not. Compute. XD


----------



## pinkgemini

I am a newbie to the world of indie polishes. Actually I just purchased my first one (holo top coat) on Etsy recently. So nobody kill me when I ask this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but what's all the hoopla about Enchanted Polish about? This is a genuine question, I'm not saying they are not gorgeous shades from the swatches I've seen, but what makes them sell like hotcakes over other brands? I searched them on eBay last night and several have sold for $50+!!! Enlighten and inform me please.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a newbie to the world of indie polishes. Actually I just purchased my first one (holo top coat) on Etsy recently. So nobody kill me when I ask this



, but what's all the hoopla about Enchanted Polish about? This is a genuine question, I'm not saying they are not gorgeous shades from the swatches I've seen, but what makes them sell like hotcakes over other brands? I searched them on eBay last night and several have sold for $50+!!! Enlighten and inform me please.
TBH i'm not sure either. maybe it's partly the beautiful colours and partly really good branding. Enchanted Polish is _enchanting _and their packaging is adorable and gorgeous, like the colour. There's really very little not to like.

As for why it's reached (almost) Lynnderella levels of crazy, I'm not really sure... but I don't understand the hoopla about Lynnderella either. : Then again I don't like glitter.

Honestly if there's a way for Chelsea to go semi-private, she can make bank on it. To put it in perspective, she has 41k likes on FB. deborah lippman has 23k,


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a newbie to the world of indie polishes. Actually I just purchased my first one (holo top coat) on Etsy recently. So nobody kill me when I ask this



, but what's all the hoopla about Enchanted Polish about? This is a genuine question, I'm not saying they are not gorgeous shades from the swatches I've seen, but what makes them sell like hotcakes over other brands? I searched them on eBay last night and several have sold for $50+!!! Enlighten and inform me please.

My honest opinion: It's all in the marketing. A purposefully limited supply creates high demand despite the fact that there are far superior polishes on the market that are much more easily obtained. Combine that with the whole "scheduled restocks" and "limited edition" collections and colors gimmick which gives the illusion of exclusivity. People eat that ish up. I'm not one of them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My honest opinion: It's all in the marketing. A purposefully limited supply creates high demand despite the fact that there are far superior polishes on the market that are much more easily obtained. Combine that with the whole "scheduled restocks" and "limited edition" collections and colors gimmick which gives the illusion of exclusivity. People eat that ish up. I'm not one of them. 




Right, but she's not making any money off the $50 resales on eBay unlike Lynnderella who's selling her stuff via auction now. I think there is just too high a demand. I agree it's marketing but I do think their polishes are magical. If you can find me dupes for the beattles collection I will gladly bow to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ALSO since you admit to never having tried the polishes, how do you know what their formula is like? Most of the reviews I've read tend to say the formula is phenomenal. *shrugs*


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My honest opinion: It's all in the marketing. A purposefully limited supply creates high demand despite the fact that there are far superior polishes on the market that are much more easily obtained. Combine that with the whole "scheduled restocks" and "limited edition" collections and colors gimmick which gives the illusion of exclusivity. People eat that ish up. I'm not one of them. 





Right, but she's not making any money off the $50 resales on eBay unlike Lynnderella who's selling her stuff via auction now. I think there is just too high a demand. I agree it's marketing but I do think their polishes are magical. If you can find me dupes for the beattles collection I will gladly bow to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ALSO since you admit to never having tried the polishes, how do you know what their formula is like? Most of the reviews I've read tend to say the formula is phenomenal. *shrugs*


Who said I never tried them? Just because I don't buy in to it does not mean that I don't own any. I actually own 2 EP's. A Little Fishy Told Me &amp; a green glitterbomb whose name escapes me that I got in a Llarowe mystery bag. It takes more than a marketing gimmick and a decent formula to wow me. I will say that EP is miles ahead of Lynnderella from what I've seen. I'm not a fan of glitterbombs so I pay exactly zero attention to what Lynnderella puts out.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loves Halloween... does not like Nightmare Before Christmas... Does. Not. Compute. XD
Hahaha, I've got a worse conundrum for you--I hate Halloween, and I love the Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a newbie to the world of indie polishes. Actually I just purchased my first one (holo top coat) on Etsy recently. So nobody kill me when I ask this



, but what's all the hoopla about Enchanted Polish about? This is a genuine question, I'm not saying they are not gorgeous shades from the swatches I've seen, but what makes them sell like hotcakes over other brands? I searched them on eBay last night and several have sold for $50+!!! Enlighten and inform me please.
Enchanted Polish is very pretty, sometimes droolworthy even. No polish is worth $50 to me. $20 max for any polish, and I haven't found one yet that I would even spend that on. While they are gorgeous, I think the limited nature gets to people sometimes, maybe the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## meaganola

> Hahaha, I've got a worse conundrum for you--I hate Halloween, and I love the Nightmare Before Christmas.


 Most people I know consider it to be a Christmas movie. Fortune Cookie Soap is actually doing a Christmas collection based on it this year. Christmas FREAKS ME OUT (in a bad way), but I love seasonal stuff.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hahaha, I've got a worse conundrum for you--I hate Halloween, and I love the Nightmare Before Christmas.

Most people I know consider it to be a Christmas movie. Fortune Cookie Soap is actually doing a Christmas collection based on it this year. Christmas FREAKS ME OUT (in a bad way), but I love seasonal stuff. I don't like Christmas, either, but I love Tim Burton style stuff.

So I'm not into Lynderella polishes for the most part. They are usually too chunky and pricy for me. But I just saw the first one that I love, called Mystery Man (photo is from a blog that I follow called Oh Three Oh Four):


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hahaha, I've got a worse conundrum for you--I hate Halloween, and I love the Nightmare Before Christmas.

Most people I know consider it to be a Christmas movie. Fortune Cookie Soap is actually doing a Christmas collection based on it this year. Christmas FREAKS ME OUT (in a bad way), but I love seasonal stuff. I don't like Christmas, either, but I love Tim Burton style stuff.

So I'm not into Lynderella polishes for the most part. They are usually too chunky and pricy for me. But I just saw the first one that I love, called Mystery Man (photo is from a blog that I follow called Oh Three Oh Four):





 Oooooo... that is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for green/purple combos.


----------



## pinkgemini

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My honest opinion: It's all in the marketing. A purposefully limited supply creates high demand despite the fact that there are far superior polishes on the market that are much more easily obtained. Combine that with the whole "scheduled restocks" and "limited edition" collections and colors gimmick which gives the illusion of exclusivity. People eat that ish up. I'm not one of them. 






Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TBH i'm not sure either. maybe it's partly the beautiful colours and partly really good branding. Enchanted Polish is _enchanting _and their packaging is adorable and gorgeous, like the colour. There's really very little not to like.

As for why it's reached (almost) Lynnderella levels of crazy, I'm not really sure... but I don't understand the hoopla about Lynnderella either. : Then again I don't like glitter.

Honestly if there's a way for Chelsea to go semi-private, she can make bank on it. To put it in perspective, she has 41k likes on FB. deborah lippman has 23k,


Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enchanted Polish is very pretty, sometimes droolworthy even. No polish is worth $50 to me. $20 max for any polish, and I haven't found one yet that I would even spend that on. While they are gorgeous, I think the limited nature gets to people sometimes, maybe the thrill of the hunt.
Thanks for the replies, ladies!


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish posted this calendar of events on her Facebook.  Bye bye paycheck!!


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish calendar updated and OMG the Dark Crystal theme bag.  I didn't get her Willy Wonka one because of I ran out of money but I want to see some swatches!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

tiny screams

you know how i was like, a few weeks about dance legend I HAVE TO HAVE THESE DUOCHROMES??





LLAROWE IS GOING TO STOCK THEM *___* http://nails.annagorelova.com/dance-legend-chameleon-collection-fall-2013/


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tiny screams

you know how i was like, a few weeks about dance legend I HAVE TO HAVE THESE DUOCHROMES??





LLAROWE IS GOING TO STOCK THEM *___* http://nails.annagorelova.com/dance-legend-chameleon-collection-fall-2013/

Ah!  I want them all!!!  And the thermo ones!!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tiny screams

you know how i was like, a few weeks about dance legend I HAVE TO HAVE THESE DUOCHROMES??





LLAROWE IS GOING TO STOCK THEM *___* http://nails.annagorelova.com/dance-legend-chameleon-collection-fall-2013/

I saw that yesterday! I need to figure out how similar these are to ILNP's Ultra Chromes so I know which shades to order.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw that yesterday! I need to figure out how similar these are to ILNP's Ultra Chromes so I know which shades to order. 






I'm hoping since they're all minis that they'll be cheaper and I'll order all of them.

Actually, based on the way the swatches look, a lot of the colours seem similar to the EP Beattles polishes sans holographic glitter....which I can also get behind. I hope they'll be thick enough to do nail art with!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw that yesterday! I need to figure out how similar these are to ILNP's Ultra Chromes so I know which shades to order. 






I'm hoping since they're all minis that they'll be cheaper and I'll order all of them.

Actually, based on the way the swatches look, a lot of the colours seem similar to the EP Beattles polishes sans holographic glitter....which I can also get behind. I hope they'll be thick enough to do nail art with!


I didn't see anything about them being minis. Anything that makes them more obtainable is fine with me though. I have heard they are 2-coaters so nail art seems like a definite possibilty if that's true.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't see anything about them being minis. Anything that makes them more obtainable is fine with me though. I have heard they are 2-coaters so nail art seems like a definite possibilty if that's true. 

I was definitely confused when someone said something on the FB thread, but it's pretty obvious it's true. I wish the bottles had something on the front that confirmed the size though

A full size Dance Legend polish, from the Llarowe site:






And one from the swatches from that blog links he posted:






very obviously smaller/not the same bottle.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't see anything about them being minis. Anything that makes them more obtainable is fine with me though. I have heard they are 2-coaters so nail art seems like a definite possibilty if that's true. 

I was definitely confused when someone said something on the FB thread, but it's pretty obvious it's true. I wish the bottles had something on the front that confirmed the size though

A full size Dance Legend polish, from the Llarowe site:






And one from the swatches from that blog links he posted:






very obviously smaller/not the same bottle.


I can't believe I didn't notice that!


----------



## greatbleuheron

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tiny screams

you know how i was like, a few weeks about dance legend I HAVE TO HAVE THESE DUOCHROMES??





LLAROWE IS GOING TO STOCK THEM *___* http://nails.annagorelova.com/dance-legend-chameleon-collection-fall-2013/

OMG so excited.  I've been completely slammed at work this week and have hardly ventured onto MUT or anywhere else in blogland.  This is the first thing I've seen online since my unplanned embargo, and I LIKEY.


----------



## meaganola

I have to confess that I am crossing my fingers and hoping that Hit Polish has a _Labyrinth_ mini collection up its sleeve.  And _The Neverending Story_.  And _The Goonies_, _The Last Starfighter_, and _Explorers_.  But especially _Labyrinth_.  That needs to happen.  I will keep on buying these collections as long as my pre-college years keep getting represented in nail polish form!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to confess that I am crossing my fingers and hoping that Hit Polish has a _Labyrinth_ mini collection up its sleeve.  And _The Neverending Story_.  And _The Goonies_, _The Last Starfighter_, and _Explorers_.  But especially _Labyrinth_.  That needs to happen.  I will keep on buying these collections as long as my pre-college years keep getting represented in nail polish form!
Did you see her theme box is the Dark Crystal???  I could see any of these happening!  You should totally email her and tell her.  I love Rachel.  I have contacted her a few times with questions and comments and she's very sweet.


----------



## meaganola

> Did you see her theme box is the Dark Crystal???Â  I could see any of these happening!Â  You should totally email her and tell her.Â  I love Rachel.Â  I have contacted her a few times with questions and comments and she's very sweet.


 Yeah, seeing the _Dark Crystal_ collection was what got my mind rolling down the _Labyrinth_ direction. My favorite perfume company has a _Labyrinth_ collection and is getting ready to launch a _Dark Crystal_ collection very soon! I always feel weird making suggestions like this. I think I figure that if a creative person is going to do something, it's going to be on their radar whether I say anything or not. But I do love making lists and pondering this sort of thing out loud/on forums.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did you see her theme box is the Dark Crystal???  I could see any of these happening!  You should totally email her and tell her.  I love Rachel.  I have contacted her a few times with questions and comments and she's very sweet.

Yeah, seeing the _Dark Crystal_ collection was what got my mind rolling down the _Labyrinth_ direction. My favorite perfume company has a _Labyrinth_ collection and is getting ready to launch a _Dark Crystal_ collection very soon! I always feel weird making suggestions like this. I think I figure that if a creative person is going to do something, it's going to be on their radar whether I say anything or not. But I do love making lists and pondering this sort of thing out loud/on forums. Labyrinth: http://www.etsy.com/shop/MckfreshNailAttire?section_id=13357400


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Labyrinth: http://www.etsy.com/shop/MckfreshNailAttire?section_id=13357400

I am seeing a lot of this brand lately.  Awesome collection.  Too bad it's Aussie only.


----------



## Christa W

I got my Hit Polish Halloweenies today!  I am regretting not getting a full bottle of Halloween 2.0 it's amazing.  I hope she isn't sold out when I get paid.   I did snag a full sized Jack Loves Sally which officially became my favorite glitter polish in the history of ever!  I was so excited when I checked the shipping and found out it was in the mail, I altered my gradient manicure for the 31 day challenge so I could top it with this!  I tried to make the glitter gradient too but putting a coat on the tips and then one coat on the whole nail. 









My crappy pictures don't do it justice! 

Here's a bottle shot of Halloween 2.0


----------



## meaganola

Yay, mine should be waiting for me when I get home! I also got Galaxy Quest, which I will save for Comic Con next weekend, and the complete mystery box. So fun!


----------



## Souly

I got my Polish Addict Mystery Box. Love it and such a awesome deal! 4 full size polishes - I got a glow in the dark, a glitter bomb, a crelly and a holo. Plus mini cuticle oil and mini spectraflair top coat.









Brain Freeze


Spoiler







Sun Splashed Shores






Gianna


Spoiler







Cool Summer






Spectraflair Top Coat
My extras - cuticle cream, nail file, fimo slices, nail beads, glitter, nail decals and mini top coat.





I paid $20. I would get one every month if I had room - I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

I just got one of those Polish Addict mystery boxes, too!! I'll post pics when I get home from work. I loved the one I received, I liked it a lot better than any Julep mystery box I've gotten!!


----------



## Souly

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got one of those Polish Addict mystery boxes, too!! I'll post pics when I get home from work. I loved the one I received, I liked it a lot better than any Julep mystery box I've gotten
I want to see your goodies!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Polish Addict Mystery Box. Love it and such a awesome deal! 4 full size polishes - I got a glow in the dark, a glitter bomb, a crelly and a holo. Plus mini cuticle oil and mini spectraflair top coat.









Brain Freeze


Spoiler







Sun Splashed Shores






Gianna


Spoiler







Cool Summer






Spectraflair Top Coat
My extras - cuticle cream, nail file, fimo slices, nail beads, glitter, nail decals and mini top coat.





I paid $20. I would get one every month if I had room - I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! That's a great deal! I may have to get one of those!


----------



## greatbleuheron

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Polish Addict Mystery Box. Love it and such a awesome deal! 4 full size polishes - I got a glow in the dark, a glitter bomb, a crelly and a holo. Plus mini cuticle oil and mini spectraflair top coat.









Brain Freeze


Spoiler







Sun Splashed Shores






Gianna


Spoiler







Cool Summer






Spectraflair Top Coat
My extras - cuticle cream, nail file, fimo slices, nail beads, glitter, nail decals and mini top coat.





I paid $20. I would get one every month if I had room - I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


AACK!  Now I'm feeling tempted.  Run away!  Run away!


----------



## meaganola

My BOX OF AWESOME arrived! Photo now, will double back with shade names after I boot Ed off the laptop. Now featuring shade names! Two Hit Polish orders combined into one box (spoiler because the Willy Wonka and Complete Mystery colors are in here!):



Spoiler







Top row, L to R: Galaxy Quest, Jack Loves Sally, Witches Brew, Halloween 2.0, and Sapphire, September's Customer Appreciation color (I was very confused why I received this one -- I knew I didn't order it -- until I read the label) Middle row, L to R: Willy Wonka collection! Oompa Loompa, The Chocolate Room, Mr. Willy Wonka, and Wonka Bar (which appears to be just glitter, but that's just how it settled in the bottle. There's actually a brown base) Bottom row, L to R: Complete Mystery collection: Woven Tapestry, Mint Julep, Many Faces of Topaz, and Bobbin' for Apples (funny thing: Bobbin' for Apples was the one that made me decide to go ahead and order this box, and it's actually my *least* favorite of the bunch now that I see them live and in person!)


Galaxy Quest is going to be saved for Rose City Comic Con next weekend (so the weekend of the 20th), and there are a couple others that need to be reserved for after autumn weather *really* kicks in, but I'll be picking one of the rest of them for tomorrow. I just can't figure out which one! I was actually very surprised to see the WW polishes in this box because I thought those weren't even shipping yet, and I had ordered the other stuff almost a week later (so completely separately) because I thought I could pass on the Complete Mystery collection until I saw someone's (Souly's?) photos, so when I just kept pulling more bottles out of the box I was *very* happy, and that was before I saw the polishes and fell in love. So excited! Now time to shower and contemplate my VERY IMPORTANT DECISION: Which one should I wear tomorrow? (And not pictured: The earrings that went with the Complete Mystery set. They're just round studs, probably 1/4" across, and holographic glitter against a black background. I don't usually wear stud earrings, or really *any* earrings, but if I don't have an allergic reaction, I'll be wearing them for RCCC!) (And I do have to say that although I lovelove*love* these colors, I'm very glad I just got minis instead of full-sized versions of the ones that are available in big bottles. They're just going to work better for me for multiple reasons. Now, hurry up, autumn weather! Cool things down already so I can wear autumn polish!)


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my Polish Addict mystery box:






Colors are: Sun Splashed Shores, Savannah, Milky Way and Dr Franken. I also got a small tub of hand scrub, a bottle of cuticle oil, a mini bottle of SPF 35 top coat, a 6 piece mani set, 2 vials of nail charms (gold hexes and purple flowers) and a nail file. I loved what I got and will order from Polish Addict again. Right now I'm on a no buy for nail polish for the month of September, I've been doing a lot of polish shopping lately!! I also ordered a Darling Diva mystery box and the Hit Polish Willie Wonka box and the total mystery box. I will post pics of those tomorrow.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Labyrinth: http://www.etsy.com/shop/MckfreshNailAttire?section_id=13357400

I am seeing a lot of this brand lately.  Awesome collection.  Too bad it's Aussie only.

Her shop policies said to contact her for a shipping quote.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Her shop policies said to contact her for a shipping quote.

*squeals*


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Polish Addict Mystery Box. Love it and such a awesome deal! 4 full size polishes - I got a glow in the dark, a glitter bomb, a crelly and a holo. Plus mini cuticle oil and mini spectraflair top coat.









Brain Freeze


Spoiler







Sun Splashed Shores






Gianna


Spoiler







Cool Summer






Spectraflair Top Coat
My extras - cuticle cream, nail file, fimo slices, nail beads, glitter, nail decals and mini top coat.





I paid $20. I would get one every month if I had room - I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow great deal!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My BOX OF AWESOME arrived! Photo now, will double back with shade names after I boot Ed off the laptop. Now featuring shade names! Two Hit Polish orders combined into one box (spoiler because the Willy Wonka and Complete Mystery colors are in here!): 




Top row, L to R: Galaxy Quest, Jack Loves Sally, Witches Brew, Halloween 2.0, and Sapphire, September's Customer Appreciation color (I was very confused why I received this one -- I knew I didn't order it -- until I read the label)
Middle row, L to R: Willy Wonka collection! Oompa Loompa, The Chocolate Room, Mr. Willy Wonka, and Wonka Bar (which appears to be just glitter, but that's just how it settled in the bottle. There's actually a brown base)
Bottom row, L to R: Complete Mystery collection: Woven Tapestry, Mint Julep, Many Faces of Topaz, and Bobbin' for Apples (funny thing: Bobbin' for Apples was the one that made me decide to go ahead and order this box, and it's actually my *least* favorite of the bunch now that I see them live and in person!)
Galaxy Quest is going to be saved for Rose City Comic Con next weekend (so the weekend of the 20th), and there are a couple others that need to be reserved for after autumn weather *really* kicks in, but I'll be picking one of the rest of them for tomorrow. I just can't figure out which one! I was actually very surprised to see the WW polishes in this box because I thought those weren't even shipping yet, and I had ordered the other stuff almost a week later (so completely separately) because I thought I could pass on the Complete Mystery collection until I saw someone's (Souly's?) photos, so when I just kept pulling more bottles out of the box I was *very* happy, and that was before I saw the polishes and fell in love. So excited! Now time to shower and contemplate my VERY IMPORTANT DECISION: Which one should I wear tomorrow?

(And not pictured: The earrings that went with the Complete Mystery set. They're just round studs, probably 1/4" across, and holographic glitter against a black background. I don't usually wear stud earrings, or really *any* earrings, but if I don't have an allergic reaction, I'll be wearing them for RCCC!)

(And I do have to say that although I lovelove*love* these colors, I'm very glad I just got minis instead of full-sized versions of the ones that are available in big bottles. They're just going to work better for me for multiple reasons. Now, hurry up, autumn weather! Cool things down already so I can wear autumn polish!) Those are some great colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Polish Addict mystery box:









Colors are: Sun Splashed Shores, Savannah, Milky Way and Dr Franken. I also got a small tub of hand scrub, a bottle of cuticle oil, a mini bottle of SPF 35 top coat, a 6 piece mani set, 2 vials of nail charms (gold hexes and purple flowers) and a nail file. I loved what I got and will order from Polish Addict again. Right now I'm on a no buy for nail polish for the month of September, I've been doing a lot of polish shopping lately!!

I also ordered a Darling Diva mystery box and the Hit Polish Willie Wonka box and the total mystery box. I will post pics of those tomorrow.

That's a great one! I am seriously tempted to get one.


----------



## Souly

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Polish Addict mystery box:









Colors are: Sun Splashed Shores, Savannah, Milky Way and Dr Franken. I also got a small tub of hand scrub, a bottle of cuticle oil, a mini bottle of SPF 35 top coat, a 6 piece mani set, 2 vials of nail charms (gold hexes and purple flowers) and a nail file. I loved what I got and will order from Polish Addict again. Right now I'm on a no buy for nail polish for the month of September, I've been doing a lot of polish shopping lately!!

I also ordered a Darling Diva mystery box and the Hit Polish Willie Wonka box and the total mystery box. I will post pics of those tomorrow.
Awesome colors! Savannah looks so pretty. I have Milky Way too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish birthday sale still going on until 9 AM EST tomorrow. 

Here's what I got from that and from clearance on her Etsy shop. My computer is acting up I will post the actual colors shortly.  Also I once said she was from Chicago but that was in error.  She's in SC and originally from Ohio I believe.


----------



## Christa W

From left to right: Key Lime Pie, Frooty Pebbles (both from Etsy discontinued), Sapphire customer appreciation mini (for spending $30.00), Snow White, Rachel's birthday polish (for spending $15.00) , Retro Chic (discontinue), Random Access Memories, Galaxy Quest, Superman, Halloween 2.0 and Green Bay Packers (both of the latter I had mini's and had to get full size).  I loved the earrings in her mystery bag that were made with the Random Access polish and had to buy it also.


----------



## Christa W

I totally forgot my other package today  I finally ordered Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food topcoat.  Here's why.  I recently bought China Glaze Electrify on clearance at a Sally's in another city.  When I got home it looked like this.





Boo for sinking glitters.  After reading a review of Glitter Food besides being a great topcoat for glitter polishes it works to fix these.  I removed by syringe as much of the liquid that I could without loosing glitter and replaced it with Glitter Food.  That was about 10 hours ago and it's still holding up.  I put a pic of the Glitter Food with to show how much I actually had to use. I can't wait to see what it does on top of the glitters.  Anyone using it currently?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



From left to right: Key Lime Pie, Frooty Pebbles (both from Etsy discontinued), Sapphire customer appreciation mini (for spending $30.00), Snow White, Rachel's birthday polish (for spending $15.00) , Retro Chic (discontinue), Random Access Memories, Galaxy Quest, Superman, Halloween 2.0 and Green Bay Packers (both of the latter I had mini's and had to get full size).  I loved the earrings in her mystery bag that were made with the Random Access polish and had to buy it also.

Such pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally forgot my other package today  I finally ordered Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food topcoat.  Here's why.  I recently bought China Glaze Electrify on clearance at a Sally's in another city.  When I got home it looked like this.





Boo for sinking glitters.  After reading a review of Glitter Food besides being a great topcoat for glitter polishes it works to fix these.  I removed by syringe as much of the liquid that I could without loosing glitter and replaced it with Glitter Food.  That was about 10 hours ago and it's still holding up.  I put a pic of the Glitter Food with to show how much I actually had to use. I can't wait to see what it does on top of the glitters.  Anyone using it currently?




I never heard of that but wow looks like it works great!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I totally forgot my other package todayÂ  I finally ordered Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food topcoat.Â  Here's why.Â  I recently bought China Glaze Electrify on clearance at a Sally's in another city.Â  When I got home it looked like this.
> 
> Boo for sinking glitters.Â  After reading a review of Glitter Food besides being a great topcoat for glitter polishes it works to fix these.Â  I removed by syringe as much of the liquid that I could without loosing glitter and replaced it with Glitter Food.Â  That was about 10 hours ago and it's still holding up.Â  I put a pic of the Glitter Food with to show how much I actually had to use. I can't wait to see what it does on top of the glitters.Â  Anyone using it currently?


 Ok, so wait....I've never heard of this....your glitter polish separated and you put that stuff in and it brought it back? Really? First of all, I've never seen a glitter polish separate like that, and second, that you can bring it back!! That's cool!!!


----------



## nanutter

Has anyone used Super Black? I think they look beautiful, but I haven't tried them yet. I want the holographic/color change ones, Whip or Wishful Thinking. If you have tried it... will you post a photo?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, so wait....I've never heard of this....your glitter polish separated and you put that stuff in and it brought it back? Really? First of all, I've never seen a glitter polish separate like that, and second, that you can bring it back!! That's cool!!!

Yeah basically if a polish base isn't a suspension base the glitter will sink.  I read a lot about it awhile ago and was interested in getting it as a topcoat for some of my indie glitters.  This is the first time that I have ever had a polish sink like that so I figured now was a good time to try it.


----------



## NotTheMama

Ladies, any help you can give me is appreciated!!  My birthday is next month and I am looking to treat myself big time, you only turn 40 once, right??  I want to get some indie polish grab bags and I am wondering what your favorite ones are.  I have already gotten ones from Hit Polish, Darling Diva and Polish Addict and I'm just looking for different ones.  I'd prefer to get the biggest bang for my buck to make my birthday really special.  Any ones you have gotten that you really love??  Any ones that aren't worth the price?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Souly

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, any help you can give me is appreciated!!  My birthday is next month and I am looking to treat myself big time, you only turn 40 once, right??  I want to get some indie polish grab bags and I am wondering what your favorite ones are.  I have already gotten ones from Hit Polish, Darling Diva and Polish Addict and I'm just looking for different ones.  I'd prefer to get the biggest bang for my buck to make my birthday really special.  Any ones you have gotten that you really love??  Any ones that aren't worth the price?  Thanks in advance!!

I really like this one http://overallbeauty.com/shop/nail-polish-gift-grab-bag/

It's not the best bang for your buck but you can request particular brands &amp; colors. II have a review on my blog (I bought 2 more but haven't had time to review it yet) if you are curious. You get 3 full size polishes &amp; some nail art supplies. 

I recently found this one but haven't tried it yet https://serumno5.com/product/surprise-pack/

This is a really good deal but I've never tried any of her polishes 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/120760030/grab-bags-free-shipping-domestic-great?ref=sr_gallery_25&amp;ga_search_query=nail+polish+grab+bag&amp;ga_view_type=gallery&amp;ga_ship_to=ZZ&amp;ga_search_type=all


----------



## Souly

I am loving Darling Diva's new chromes - so freakin' beautiful!

We Will Rock You &amp; Flash - I have Killer Queen on the way

Literary Lacquer - Lake of Shining Waters





My first Indigo Bananas!

Endless Nights, Son of Fire, Fiery the Angels Fell &amp; A Thousand Dreams


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I am loving Darling Diva's new chromes - so freakin' beautiful!

We Will Rock You &amp; Flash - I have Killer Queen on the way

Literary Lacquer - Lake of Shining Waters





My first Indigo Bananas!

Endless Nights, Son of Fire, Fiery the Angels Fell &amp; A Thousand Dreams

Oh my goodness they are all so gorgeous! Nice haul!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I am loving Darling Diva's new chromes - so freakin' beautiful!

We Will Rock You &amp; Flash - I have Killer Queen on the way

Literary Lacquer - Lake of Shining Waters





My first Indigo Bananas!

Endless Nights, Son of Fire, Fiery the Angels Fell &amp; A Thousand Dreams

Wow such pretty colors!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I really like this oneÂ http://overallbeauty.com/shop/nail-polish-gift-grab-bag/ It's notÂ the best bang for your buck but you can request particular brands &amp; colors. II have a review on my blog (I bought 2 more but haven't had time to review it yet) if you are curious.Â You get 3 full size polishes &amp; some nail art supplies.Â  I recently found this one but haven't tried it yetÂ https://serumno5.com/product/surprise-pack/ This is a really good deal but I've never tried any of her polishesÂ  http://www.etsy.com/listing/120760030/grab-bags-free-shipping-domestic-great?ref=sr_gallery_25&amp;ga_search_query=nail+polish+grab+bag&amp;ga_view_type=gallery&amp;ga_ship_to=ZZ&amp;ga_search_type=all


 Thanks for the recommendations!! I ordered one from the third link you posted...I will share pics when it comes in. I also got in on the Llarowe restock today and ordered an intro grab bag, so again, I will post pics when that arrives. That's it for now, but I plan on ordering more throughout the month as funds allow, so if you know of any others I should try, I will be a guinea pig!!! ðŸ–


----------



## meaganola

Yay, I got a shipping notice for the Hit Polish Dark Crystal mystery grab bag!  I was afraid it would sell out before she got to my order since there were only sixteen sets made.  I have no clue how many are usually available.  

(And it turns out that proceeds from it are going to the Humane Society of York County to pay for surgery for a Blue Heeler puppy that was thrown out of a car.  It makes me want to go grab my monsters -- both formerly stray kittens -- and snuggle them because our local humane society got ahold of them before they were injured or abused, although Edgar had a nasty upper respiratory infection when I adopted them that left him a little bit underdeveloped physically, although he's really smart.  Oscar is big and...  not as smart.  They kind of remind me of Lennie and George sometimes.  I just hope that their endings are dissimilar.)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got a shipping notice for the Hit Polish Dark Crystal mystery grab bag!  I was afraid it would sell out before she got to my order since there were only sixteen sets made.  I have no clue how many are usually available.  

(And it turns out that proceeds from it are going to the Humane Society of York County to pay for surgery for a Blue Heeler puppy that was thrown out of a car.  It makes me want to go grab my monsters -- both formerly stray kittens -- and snuggle them because our local humane society got ahold of them before they were injured or abused, although Edgar had a nasty upper respiratory infection when I adopted them that left him a little bit underdeveloped physically, although he's really smart.  Oscar is big and...  not as smart.  They kind of remind me of Lennie and George sometimes.  I just hope that their endings are dissimilar.)

I missed the OOAK I wanted but I she's incredibly fast with the shipping.  I ordered from her sale last Friday and they were right there in my mailbox on Monday!  So glad to know I helped a puppy too.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Yay, I got a shipping notice for the Hit Polish Dark Crystal mystery grab bag! Â I was afraid it would sell out before she got to my order since there were only sixteen sets made. Â I have no clue how many are usually available.


 Please post pics when you get it....I passed on this one but would love to see what they look like.


----------



## Christa W

Another sleepless night ordering indies online!  I keep adding to this incredibly long list I have in a notebook dedicated to nothing but polish.  Good thing for my wallet I told myself only 1 bottle.  (but that was before midnight, isn't it technically another day???)


----------



## Parasoul

> Another sleepless night ordering indies online!Â  I keep adding to this incredibly long list I have in a notebook dedicated to nothing but polish.Â  Good thing for my wallet I told myself only 1 bottle.Â  (but that was before midnight, isn't it technically another day???)


Technically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A bottle of lacquer a day keeps the doctor away. I think that's what they say anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

> Another sleepless night ordering indies online!Â  I keep adding to this incredibly long list I have in a notebook dedicated to nothing but polish.Â  Good thing for my wallet I told myself only 1 bottle.Â  (but that was before midnight, isn't it technically another day???)





> Technically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A bottle of lacquer a day keeps the doctor away. I think that's what they say anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, it's a midnight deadline for Mogwai-to-Gremlin conversion! It should work for this sort of reset as well.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please post pics when you get it....I passed on this one but would love to see what they look like.

OMG these are so pretty!!  I can't wait until I get off work to swatch them I just quick snapped a photo on break when I ran to get the mail.


----------



## NotTheMama

Wow...love those!! I have a mystery box from Llarowe waiting at home for me, I will post pics when I get off work.


----------



## meaganola

The white one has a whole lot of microholo glitter that doesn't show up on camera.  Time to take off this Sally Hansen Chrome (shade: Pure Chrome) and switch to something sparkly for Tuesday Nails once I decide which one to get!


----------



## NotTheMama

My Llarowe grab bag came today!! I got three amazing polishes: Smitten polish-bottom of the bottle says "Klaatu Barada Nikto" not sure if that's the name of the polish?!? It's a gorgeous purple polish with tons of different color micro glitter...it is stunning




I don't know why it's photographing blue, it's purple in the bottle!! Next I got Liquid Sky Lacquer in Water Lilies-it's a beautiful teal glitter with multi size &amp; color hex glitter...really, really pretty!!!



And my last polish is from a dorn and it's a fabulous deep blue micro glittery polish...I love my blue polishes, so this one is perfect. It's called All hands on deck.



I am thrilled with all three, I don't think I could have done a better job had I been allowed to pick them myself. I would absolutely order another grab bag!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The white one has a whole lot of microholo glitter that doesn't show up on camera.  Time to take off this Sally Hansen Chrome (shade: Pure Chrome) and switch to something sparkly for Tuesday Nails once I decide which one to get!
The white one reminds me of the Hard Candy sprinkles polishes a little.


----------



## NotTheMama

> OMG these are so pretty!!Â  I can't wait until I get off work to swatch them I just quick snapped a photo on break when I ran to get the mail.


 I love the ones on the ends!! What are the names of the polishes?? I thought the Willie Wonka ones were so cleverly named!!


----------



## meaganola

Glitter on the left: I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It White: We Are Again One Gold: Aughra's Orrey Purple on the left: The Dark Crystal I'm working in a TDC mani right now! Purple *and* sparkly!


----------



## NotTheMama

Post pics please!! If my mani didn't still look great, it would have been history by now!! Lol...my cuticles are a mess, so I don't want to subject then to polish remover any more than I have to right now. But as soon as this mani chips...watch out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please post pics when you get it....I passed on this one but would love to see what they look like.

OMG these are so pretty!!  I can't wait until I get off work to swatch them I just quick snapped a photo on break when I ran to get the mail.






So cute cant wait to see swatches!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Llarowe grab bag came today!! I got three amazing polishes:

Smitten polish-bottom of the bottle says "Klaatu Barada Nikto" not sure if that's the name of the polish?!? It's a gorgeous purple polish with tons of different color micro glitter...it is stunning





I don't know why it's photographing blue, it's purple in the bottle!!

Next I got Liquid Sky Lacquer in Water Lilies-it's a beautiful teal glitter with multi size &amp; color hex glitter...really, really pretty!!!





And my last polish is from a dorn and it's a fabulous deep blue micro glittery polish...I love my blue polishes, so this one is perfect. It's called All hands on deck.





I am thrilled with all three, I don't think I could have done a better job had I been allowed to pick them myself. I would absolutely order another grab bag!!!

Those are so pretty, I will have to be on the lookout for mystery bags.


----------



## meaganola

Okay, still curing, so please excuse the lack of cleanup (I wanted to get it posted before I got distracted and forgot!), but here's The Dark Crystal:



Two coats of Elmer's school glue as base coat, three coats of TDC, and one coat of Seche Vite.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, still curing, so please excuse the lack of cleanup (I wanted to get it posted before I got distracted and forgot!), but here's The Dark Crystal:




Two coats of Elmer's school glue as base coat, three coats of TDC, and one coat of Seche Vite.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So cute cant wait to see swatches!
I didn't get a chance to do anything last night because my Bundle Monster fan created plates came yesterday too and I was testing them.  Here was what I did this morning.  I had a bit of trouble with the Dark Crystal formula only because of the glitters in it and I wasn't really being very cautious.  I think in the future I will wear it over something and do one coat.  There is also no top coat on any of these. I only did one coat of I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It.

From left to right:  The Dark Crystal, I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It (over China Glaze Pelican Gray), We Are Again One, and Aughra's Orrey









I love them all.  I am typically not a fan of gold but it has pastel glitters in it that really set it apart from anything else I have.  I adore We Are Again One so much and of course the other two are super stunning.

I have bought so much from Hit Polish lately and I will continue to do so.  I love these little bags, sorry I missed the Willy Wonka one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, still curing, so please excuse the lack of cleanup (I wanted to get it posted before I got distracted and forgot!), but here's The Dark Crystal:




Two coats of Elmer's school glue as base coat, three coats of TDC, and one coat of Seche Vite.
Do you put the glue in a polish bottle or do you apply it another way?  I can't remember if I asked you that before.


----------



## meaganola

> Do you put the glue in a polish bottle or do you apply it another way?Â  I can't remember if I asked you that before.


 I put it in a polish bottle. I happened to have a new empty bottle laying around. You could easily just use a clean polish/paint brush and a little puddle of glue in a bowl/on a plastic lid/etc.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So cute cant wait to see swatches!
I didn't get a chance to do anything last night because my Bundle Monster fan created plates came yesterday too and I was testing them.  Here was what I did this morning.  I had a bit of trouble with the Dark Crystal formula only because of the glitters in it and I wasn't really being very cautious.  I think in the future I will wear it over something and do one coat.  There is also no top coat on any of these. I only did one coat of I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It.

From left to right:  The Dark Crystal, I'm Skeksis &amp; I Know It (over China Glaze Pelican Gray), We Are Again One, and Aughra's Orrey









I love them all.  I am typically not a fan of gold but it has pastel glitters in it that really set it apart from anything else I have.  I adore We Are Again One so much and of course the other two are super stunning.

I have bought so much from Hit Polish lately and I will continue to do so.  I love these little bags, sorry I missed the Willy Wonka one.


Those are really pretty, I never ordered from hit polish but after seeing these I might have to.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Those are really pretty, I never ordered from hit polish but after seeing these I might have to.

I just got a ton of her polishes last Monday too so I will swatch those later and post them.


----------



## Christa W

Pardon the crappy iPhone 4 pics but here is what I got from Hit Polish last week.  Some of these are from the discontinued stuff on her Etsy shop so it may not be available.

Left to right:  Frooty Pebbles, (my fav of this group) Snow White, Key Lime Pie, Retro Chic.  All these are over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and is one coat of the glitter.





Left to right: Galaxy quest, Random Access Memories (both over Sinful Colors Whipped.  Random Access Memories is the polish she used to make the earrings in the grab bag last month), Sapphire (for spending $30.00) and Rachel's 35 bday polish (for being one of first 14 customers to spend $15 on her bday sale)





This is a bottle shot of Galaxy Quest.  This is by far my favorite of them. 





From left to right:  Superman (pictures don't do it justice), In Loving Memory (Charity polish in honor of her dog). One of a Kind #3, and 1 coat of  Halloween 2.0 over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.  This is a horrible pic I apologize.  I will try and get my actual camera shots uploaded this evening.





I have purchased more indie polish from Hit Polish then anyone else because I stumbled on it and her prices are reasonable, her customer service is top notch, she ships basically same day if possible, I like her selection and she's donates money to save lives of animals.


----------



## Christa W

More Galaxy Quest.  I seriously love this color.  This is one coat over Sinful Colors Whipped and one coat of Seche Vite.





Direct sunlight





Indirect sunlight


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Loving the swatches!  I have not tried any indies yet. but I've been lusting after them!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Okay, still curing, so please excuse the lack of cleanup (I wanted to get it posted before I got distracted and forgot!), but here's The Dark Crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of Elmer's school glue as base coat, three coats of TDC, and one coat of Seche Vite.


 That's really pretty!! I hope to grab whatever she puts up for October. Its my birthday month and I am going to spoil myself with polishes. Not like I need anymore but hey, whatever!! Lol


----------



## Donna529

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, still curing, so please excuse the lack of cleanup (I wanted to get it posted before I got distracted and forgot!), but here's The Dark Crystal:




Two coats of Elmer's school glue as base coat, three coats of TDC, and one coat of Seche Vite.

Love that color


----------



## NotTheMama

Did anyone get the Glitter Daze top coat &amp; base coat minis in their boxes? I did and used them for a mani on Friday evening. Holy cow!!! Completely chip free until yesterday and that was only on one finger because I donated blood and the bandage they used on my finger pulled some of the polish off. Hardly ANY tip wear either!! I now have another chip on another finger but I pretty much went 5 full days of weekend/working without a flaw in my mani. My left hand is just now starting to show tip wear and my right hand only has chips on two fingers, but they're not even that bad. I'm impressed!!


----------



## Christa W

Just ordered my first Jindie Nails polish.  I picked up the pink LE Breast Cancer polish Hope that glows in the dark!!  I am telling myself it's OK to go over my limit because it's for a good cause.  Isn't that a valid reason?  I need a polish intervention seriously!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More Galaxy Quest.  I seriously love this color.  This is one coat over Sinful Colors Whipped and one coat of Seche Vite.





Direct sunlight





Indirect sunlight

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pardon the crappy iPhone 4 pics but here is what I got from Hit Polish last week.  Some of these are from the discontinued stuff on her Etsy shop so it may not be available.

Left to right:  Frooty Pebbles, (my fav of this group) Snow White, Key Lime Pie, Retro Chic.  All these are over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and is one coat of the glitter.





Left to right: Galaxy quest, Random Access Memories (both over Sinful Colors Whipped.  Random Access Memories is the polish she used to make the earrings in the grab bag last month), Sapphire (for spending $30.00) and Rachel's 35 bday polish (for being one of first 14 customers to spend $15 on her bday sale)





This is a bottle shot of Galaxy Quest.  This is by far my favorite of them.





From left to right:  Superman (pictures don't do it justice), In Loving Memory (Charity polish in honor of her dog). One of a Kind #3, and 1 coat of  Halloween 2.0 over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.  This is a horrible pic I apologize.  I will try and get my actual camera shots uploaded this evening.





I have purchased more indie polish from Hit Polish then anyone else because I stumbled on it and her prices are reasonable, her customer service is top notch, she ships basically same day if possible, I like her selection and she's donates money to save lives of animals.

Thanks for the awesome swatches!


----------



## Christa W

Anyone interested in picking up some Hit Polish goodies now is the time.  She's running a 50% off everything in her Etsy including the grab bag last month and her charity and new polishes!!  I still manged to find 2 I couldn't live without.  Not sure how long it will last but her mini's are like $1.88 and full sized $4.13-$4.50.


----------



## alpina0560

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone interested in picking up some Hit Polish goodies now is the time.  She's running a 50% off everything in her Etsy including the grab bag last month and her charity and new polishes!!  I still manged to find 2 I couldn't live without.  Not sure how long it will last but her mini's are like $1.88 and full sized $4.13-$4.50.

of courseeee I just got in an order from there on Monday that I made and spent like $50 on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boooooo


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
of courseeee I just got in an order from there on Monday that I made and spent like $50 on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boooooo
Yeah I know exactly what you mean.  My new mail should be here today!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone interested in picking up some Hit Polish goodies now is the time.  She's running a 50% off everything in her Etsy including the grab bag last month and her charity and new polishes!!  I still manged to find 2 I couldn't live without.  Not sure how long it will last but her mini's are like $1.88 and full sized $4.13-$4.50.

Thank you!!! I just bought some minis! So excited!


----------



## Christa W

Here is my latest Hit Polish haul.  I grabbed 2 of the One of a Kind polishes this time since I missed out on the one I wanted last week.  This is #12 (black and red) and #15 (pink multi).  This is each 2 coats on the bare nail and 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I first had grabbed the pink because other than the birthday polish I got last haul I have nothing pink from Hit Polish and I have been wanting a pink/purple glitter for awhile.  I never even saw the black and red until later I went back and was stopped in my tracks.  It looked like blood splatters.  I have only one red and black glitter that's similar and it's from the Bitz &amp; Pieces China Glaze called Scattered &amp; Tattered.  S&amp;T for me doesn't spread well and the red isn't as stunning as this polish is.  I think the tiny silver bits just put it over the top for me.  I am in love with this.  I want to do a spooky Halloween mani with it later this month.


----------



## Christa W

I got one other polish today.  This is Kb Shimmer Dew it Right from her Misfits polishes that never made it to be a permanent color.  There was some drama I read about the sale and the site crashed etc.  I bought a bottle that had been swatched once.  As always Kb Shimmer never fails to deliver amazing polish.  I used 3 thin coats.  I desperately want her fall collection and would love to try the matte finish polishes too.  I am including a picture of it under a black light too.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I placed another Hit Polish order today. And, I just got one last Friday. But, her prices are great. Shipping time is awesome. And, she has such great colors and combos. I went from having no football or fall colors to being set for the rest of the season. I am excited to use Blueberries and Cream for my Penn State mani next weekend. And, I'll finally be trying my Zoya blue pixie dust for my pedi. Yay!


----------



## Imberis

Hi, everyone! I just ordered my first "indie" polish, minus stuff I've gotten from Super Black Lacquers.

I got Joss "In A Mermaid's Dream," plus some non-indie (Ruby Wing) stuff.

Since you all seem so knowledgeable, does anyone know where to get a non black light glow-in-the-dark nail polish? (The kind you would hold near a regular light source, then it glows when the lights are out.) Thanks!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Since you all seem so knowledgeable, does anyone know where to get a non black light glow-in-the-dark nail polish? (The kind you would hold near a regular light source, then it glows when the lights are out.) Thanks!


 Polish Addict Nail Color has a glow in the dark top coat... http://www.polishaddictnailcolor.com And I think she has some regular GITD polishes, too. I bought one of her mystery boxes a few months ago, I really like her stuff.


----------



## Imberis

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Polish Addict Nail Color has a glow in the dark top coat...

http://www.polishaddictnailcolor.com

And I think she has some regular GITD polishes, too. I bought one of her mystery boxes a few months ago, I really like her stuff.

Awesome! Thanks so much! Her Green Goblin one is just what I've been looking for.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Awesome! Thanks so much! Her Green Goblin one is just what I've been looking for.


 You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Llarowe grab bag came today!! I got three amazing polishes:

Smitten polish-bottom of the bottle says "Klaatu Barada Nikto" not sure if that's the name of the polish?!? It's a gorgeous purple polish with tons of different color micro glitter...it is stunning




 
I just saw swatches of this and it's amazing.  Apparently it's no longer available either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The name is a reference to a phrase from the original movie The Day the Earth Stood Still.  I know it from it's reference in the movie Army of Darkness.  I wanted it just for that reason alone.  Great haul!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I just saw swatches of this and it's amazing.Â  Apparently it's no longer available either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  The name is a reference to a phrase from the original movie The Day the Earth Stood Still.Â  I know it from it's reference in the movie Army of Darkness.Â  I wanted it just for that reason alone.Â  Great haul!


 Really?? Well, mystery solved for me then, thanks for the info!! I wish the pic was true to the color in the bottle, the polish is just amazing. I will post pics when I use it, it's my favorite from the grab bag.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my latest Hit Polish haul.  I grabbed 2 of the One of a Kind polishes this time since I missed out on the one I wanted last week.  This is #12 (black and red) and #15 (pink multi).  This is each 2 coats on the bare nail and 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I first had grabbed the pink because other than the birthday polish I got last haul I have nothing pink from Hit Polish and I have been wanting a pink/purple glitter for awhile.  I never even saw the black and red until later I went back and was stopped in my tracks.  It looked like blood splatters.  I have only one red and black glitter that's similar and it's from the Bitz &amp; Pieces China Glaze called Scattered &amp; Tattered.  S&amp;T for me doesn't spread well and the red isn't as stunning as this polish is.  I think the tiny silver bits just put it over the top for me.  I am in love with this.  I want to do a spooky Halloween mani with it later this month.





So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one other polish today.  This is Kb Shimmer Dew it Right from her Misfits polishes that never made it to be a permanent color.  There was some drama I read about the sale and the site crashed etc.  I bought a bottle that had been swatched once.  As always Kb Shimmer never fails to deliver amazing polish.  I used 3 thin coats.  I desperately want her fall collection and would love to try the matte finish polishes too.  I am including a picture of it under a black light too.








Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!
Best part is I am still wearing it.  For me this is an eternity.  Other than one little piece of glitter that was too close to the nail edge broke off, I have had 0 chipping.  I can't keep an mani for more than 2 hours.  I did dishes, cleaned, cooked, cleaned outside, typing, etc and all I have is a little tip wear.  It's only been a day and a half I realize but color me impressed nonetheless.  Plus I am not bored with it yet which is even more of a huge deal for me!  Paycheck next time is going all to Christy @ KB Shimmer!! LOL


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!
Best part is I am still wearing it.  For me this is an eternity.  Other than one little piece of glitter that was too close to the nail edge broke off, I have had 0 chipping.  I can't keep an mani for more than 2 hours.  I did dishes, cleaned, cooked, cleaned outside, typing, etc and all I have is a little tip wear.  It's only been a day and a half I realize but color me impressed nonetheless.  Plus I am not bored with it yet which is even more of a huge deal for me!  Paycheck next time is going all to Christy @ KB Shimmer!! LOL


Wow that's great, I have not ordered from there yet but she has some beautiful colors.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I just ordered some more polish from Hit Polish. I can't pass up that sale!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered some more polish from Hit Polish. I can't pass up that sale!

I am trying to stay away from that page LOL.  I am so temped though.  I own a lot of what's up there.  I almost want to order back ups of Jack loves Sally and Galaxy Quest but there are so many new pretties I don't have!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am trying to stay away from that page LOL.  I am so temped though.  I own a lot of what's up there.  I almost want to order back ups of Jack loves Sally and Galaxy Quest but there are so many new pretties I don't have!!

LOL. I tried to stay away but couldn't resist. I don't have any indies! I just couldn't pass up on the prices. So now I have lots coming to me! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL. I tried to stay away but couldn't resist. I don't have any indies! I just couldn't pass up on the prices. So now I have lots coming to me! Can't wait!!!! 
I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Found an indie subscription box through Black Sheep Lacquer.  $14 a month for US shipping, $18 for Canada, and $20 for international.  You get 1 full size, 1 mini and a bath product.

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/127762872/nail-polish-monthly-subscription?ref=shop_home_active

And THEN....it gets better!

Quote:  For every new subscriber that signs up for my monthly subscription box, I will include an extra full size nail polish. Use coupon FREEME for your free bottle. If you have a specific nail polish you'd like to receive, let me know with your order and I will do my best to accommodate your request.Also- for anyone that refers a new subscriber to me, you will get an extra free full size nail polish in your box. Make sure your friend uses your name &amp; email address so I can make sure to credit you! And you can refer more than one person, if you refer 5 new people, you will get 5 extra full size nail polishes! 

I will leave this offer open for the entire month of October!


 I just signed up for it!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Found an indie subscription box through Black Sheep Lacquer. Â $14 a month for US shipping, $18 for Canada, and $20 for international.Â Â You get 1 full size, 1 mini and a bath product. Â http://www.etsy.com/listing/127762872/nail-polish-monthly-subscription?ref=shop_home_active And THEN....it gets better! Â I just signed up for it!


 GAH!!! Must. Not. Order. Another. Polish. Sub.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GAH!!! Must. Not. Order. Another. Polish. Sub.
LOL.  Is it funny I thought of you and your indie sub boxes when she posted that?!?!?


----------



## NotTheMama

> LOL.Â  Is it funny I thought of you and your indie sub boxes when she posted that?!?!?


 I have a reputation!! LMAO....


----------



## NotTheMama

I have a mystery box from Joyful Noise that was delivered today, will post pics when I get home!! I should start a blog for all this darn polish I keep ordering!! I wish I had time....lol!!! We have an appt with the travel agent to make honeymoon arrangements today...I don't have a hall or a church booked yet, but dammit, I'll book my honeymoon!!! LMAO...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a mystery box from Joyful Noise that was delivered today, will post pics when I get home!!

I should start a blog for all this darn polish I keep ordering!! I wish I had time....lol!!! We have an appt with the travel agent to make honeymoon arrangements today...I don't have a hall or a church booked yet, but dammit, I'll book my honeymoon!!! LMAO...
I am afraid to start documenting it then I would realize how bad it is.  I had to pass on one I wanted very badly today because I have gone way over what I wanted to budget wise and it sucks but there are so many pretties out there I know I will find something else I want just as much.  I can't wait to see what you got.  Have you decided what polish you are wearing for the wedding?


----------



## heather4602

Y'all are so bad for me! I try to resist then you post these swatches! Then Pahlish mystery polish calls my name!


----------



## NotTheMama

So here is what I got from Joyful Noise...




And



I really like the red glitter one on the left end of the second pic. And I think the white one in the first pic looks like a jawbreaker. I was supposed to get 6-7 mini bottles but she sent me 10 because she took an extra day to mail it to me. The multi colored glitter one is a bit thick but I put some thinner in it and it's fine. All in all, I am pleased with what I got.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is what I got from Joyful Noise...





And





I really like the red glitter one on the left end of the second pic. And I think the white one in the first pic looks like a jawbreaker. I was supposed to get 6-7 mini bottles but she sent me 10 because she took an extra day to mail it to me. The multi colored glitter one is a bit thick but I put some thinner in it and it's fine.

All in all, I am pleased with what I got.


Oooo!! Pretty nail mail!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 
I am a sucker for the white polka dot like ones.  This reminds me of Fruity Pebbles in milk or something wonderful like that but I adore all 5 of these the most.  The yellow one keeps drawing my eyes to it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is what I got from Joyful Noise...





And





I really like the red glitter one on the left end of the second pic. And I think the white one in the first pic looks like a jawbreaker. I was supposed to get 6-7 mini bottles but she sent me 10 because she took an extra day to mail it to me. The multi colored glitter one is a bit thick but I put some thinner in it and it's fine.

All in all, I am pleased with what I got.
Those are really cute colors!


----------



## Christa W

I have gotten so spoiled ordering from Hit Polish when it comes to speed of shipping and getting my polishes right away.  I normally order from her web site directly not the Etsy so PayPal always makes a direct bank account transfer and I get them in 2 days.  I don't keep money in it so this time I had to wait.  I finally added a credit card so this doesn't happen again but I am still waiting for 2 orders from her from almost a week ago to even ship, one of which was a credit card purchase and my Jindie order which paid with my credit card is also still in the mail shipped from Pensacola FL to Tampa FL and it won't be here until Sat???  I got an email response saying it shipped on the 8th but in fact it was only the electronic notification.  Have any of you had this bad of luck getting your polishes?  Had this been my experience to begin with I don't think I would have ordered as many as I have.  I am especially disappointed in the Jindie order because my notification said my ordered shipped at 10:25 AM on the 8th yet the tracking says they didn't "accept" it until 3 pm on the 9th, I hope that "Hope" is worth the trouble.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have gotten so spoiled ordering from Hit Polish when it comes to speed of shipping and getting my polishes right away.  I normally order from her web site directly not the Etsy so PayPal always makes a direct bank account transfer and I get them in 2 days.  I don't keep money in it so this time I had to wait.  I finally added a credit card so this doesn't happen again but I am still waiting for 2 orders from her from almost a week ago to even ship, one of which was a credit card purchase and my Jindie order which paid with my credit card is also still in the mail shipped from Pensacola FL to Tampa FL and it won't be here until Sat???  I got an email response saying it shipped on the 8th but in fact it was only the electronic notification.  Have any of you had this bad of luck getting your polishes?  Had this been my experience to begin with I don't think I would have ordered as many as I have.  I am especially disappointed in the Jindie order because my notification said my ordered shipped at 10:25 AM on the 8th yet the tracking says they didn't "accept" it until 3 pm on the 9th, I hope that "Hope" is worth the trouble.

I had made 2 orders with Hit Polish on etsy- one made on the 5th which I received today. The other order made on the 7th which is on it's way. If they haven't shipped yet I would definitely contact her and ask.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had made 2 orders with Hit Polish on etsy- one made on the 5th which I received today. The other order made on the 7th which is on it's way. If they haven't shipped yet I would definitely contact her and ask.
Just got my shipping notice.  She must read this message board!!!


----------



## heather4602

Let me start by saying the owner of Jindie is very sweet! But I had a big problem with my last two orders. For weeks I kept getting new tracking numbers and then she would say they would ship the next day. A week would go by still nothing. Finally after bugging her for about a month she finally shipped them together and refunded some shipping. She seemed to have a valid reason for the reason it took a month from the day I first got my first tracking number. I say just email her if if you keep having problems! I'm not the only one this happened to then!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let me start by saying the owner of Jindie is very sweet! But I had a big problem with my last two orders. For weeks I kept getting new tracking numbers and then she would say they would ship the next day. A week would go by still nothing. Finally after bugging her for about a month she finally shipped them together and refunded some shipping. She seemed to have a valid reason for the reason it took a month from the day I first got my first tracking number. I say just email her if if you keep having problems! I'm not the only one this happened to then!
Thank you for that.  I understood that the turn around time would be longer than with Hit Polish and I know she was swamped with orders for this LE polish and even made more so she could accommodate other people so I am OK with that part.  What bothers me is the shipping.  It could be the USPS that I am annoyed with.  They have been known to take awhile too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have gotten so spoiled ordering from Hit Polish when it comes to speed of shipping and getting my polishes right away.  I normally order from her web site directly not the Etsy so PayPal always makes a direct bank account transfer and I get them in 2 days.  I don't keep money in it so this time I had to wait.  I finally added a credit card so this doesn't happen again but I am still waiting for 2 orders from her from almost a week ago to even ship, one of which was a credit card purchase and my Jindie order which paid with my credit card is also still in the mail shipped from Pensacola FL to Tampa FL and it won't be here until Sat???  I got an email response saying it shipped on the 8th but in fact it was only the electronic notification.  Have any of you had this bad of luck getting your polishes?  Had this been my experience to begin with I don't think I would have ordered as many as I have.  I am especially disappointed in the Jindie order because my notification said my ordered shipped at 10:25 AM on the 8th yet the tracking says they didn't "accept" it until 3 pm on the 9th, I hope that "Hope" is worth the trouble.
I have ordered twice from Jindie and no problems. I understand my orders take a while since I am overseas.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have ordered twice from Jindie and no problems. I understand my orders take a while since I am overseas.
Thanks!  I realized how annoying petty I sound right now whining over not getting something.  Having a bad day and getting nail mail usually makes my day a little better.  Sorry for being  so negative ladies.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have ordered twice from Jindie and no problems. I understand my orders take a while since I am overseas.
Thanks!  I realized how annoying petty I sound right now whining over not getting something.  Having a bad day and getting nail mail usually makes my day a little better.  Sorry for being  so negative ladies.

I didn't think that at all you had a genuine concern and I do tend to get like that when I am anxiously waiting for something myself. Hope your day gets better and your mail arrives soon.


----------



## NotTheMama

If anyone is interested, Polish Addict nail polish is offering their mystery box starting today at 10:00am (I think that's when they start.) I really liked the first one I got, here is a photo:




You get 5 full size polishes and some extra goodies. I know I am going to order another one. The thing that I like about her boxes is if you have some of her polishes and don't want dupes, you can put in the comment box which ones you already have and she will make sure you get all new ones. Which is really nice since some other companies don't care how many times you get the same hot pink polish :cough: Julep :cough: LOL.....


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone is interested, Polish Addict nail polish is offering their mystery box starting today at 10:00am (I think that's when they start.) I really liked the first one I got, here is a photo:



You get 5 full size polishes and some extra goodies. I know I am going to order another one. The thing that I like about her boxes is if you have some of her polishes and don't want dupes, you can put in the comment box which ones you already have and she will make sure you get all new ones. Which is really nice since some other companies don't care how many times you get the same hot pink polish :cough: Julep :cough: LOL.....
Gah!! Do not enable me!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Gah!! Do not enable me!!!


 You're welcome!!! Lol...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone is interested, Polish Addict nail polish is offering their mystery box starting today at 10:00am (I think that's when they start.) I really liked the first one I got, here is a photo:



You get 5 full size polishes and some extra goodies. I know I am going to order another one. The thing that I like about her boxes is if you have some of her polishes and don't want dupes, you can put in the comment box which ones you already have and she will make sure you get all new ones. Which is really nice since some other companies don't care how many times you get the same hot pink polish :cough: Julep :cough: LOL.....

Oooo! How much?!  And do you have a link?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooo! How much?!  And do you have a link?
Looks like $20 and the web site is still down but will be up today for the sale it's http://www.shoppolishaddict.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like $20 and the web site is still down but will be up today for the sale it's http://www.shoppolishaddict.bigcartel.com/

Thanks! $20 is a really good deal!  Found her facebook page - it doesn't start until 10 CST.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! $20 is a really good deal!  Found her facebook page - it doesn't start until 10 CST.  
It's live right now.  I have to pass on this and it's killing me!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's live right now.  I have to pass on this and it's killing me!!!!

I'm passing as well. If I didn't have to pay shipping, I would totally go for it. My wallets thanks me, lol.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm passing as well. If I didn't have to pay shipping, I would totally go for it. My wallets thanks me, lol.
We can just live vicariously thought Pollysmom's mystery boxes like I do every other month!!!


----------



## Imberis

Aaah, I really want the mystery box, but I just spent a chunk of money on polishes. I regretted not getting the first one when I saw people's pictures, but... eeek.


----------



## meaganola

So...  Is there a thread like this for other non-polish indie makeup companies?  I'm essentially just looking for a list.  I have a weird project I want to do for myself, and I'm specifically looking for companies I am *not* familiar with, so I'm not sure where to start looking for that.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...  Is there a thread like this for other non-polish indie makeup companies?  I'm essentially just looking for a list.  I have a weird project I want to do for myself, and I'm specifically looking for companies I am *not* familiar with, so I'm not sure where to start looking for that.
I don't go on many other forums on here but I did do a quick Google search and found this list

http://goodmorningangel.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-comprehensive-list-of-indie-make-up.html

After initially being introduced to indie polishes here I ended up liking a whole bunch of companies on Facebook as part of a contest so I end finding a ton of them there as well as blogs so maybe following beauty blogs too might help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...  Is there a thread like this for other non-polish indie makeup companies?  I'm essentially just looking for a list.  I have a weird project I want to do for myself, and I'm specifically looking for companies I am *not* familiar with, so I'm not sure where to start looking for that.

This would be a good thread for you to start with your own findings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't go on many other forums on here but I did do a quick Google search and found this list

http://goodmorningangel.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-comprehensive-list-of-indie-make-up.html

After initially being introduced to indie polishes here I ended up liking a whole bunch of companies on Facebook as part of a contest so I end finding a ton of them there as well as blogs so maybe following beauty blogs too might help you find what you are looking for.
I was looking for a thread on this forum.  I trust my fellow MUTers to have more up-to-date information on companies than blogs since it seems like a lot of companies have come into existence after many of the blog posts I've found, and sometimes the smaller companies just don't hit the radar of a lot of bloggers -- and sometimes a problem develops with a company that is more quickly discovered and reported here than on a blog.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This would be a good thread for you to start with your own findings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
If there's not a thread already, I would be more than happy to start one!  I'm just not sure whether there is already one started, and I didn't want to duplicate something that is just sitting there *waiting* for me to post in.  I don't know how to find threads on this forum other than asking around!  I tend to view just my subscriptions or a list of the most recent posts overall, usually on my phone, so I've never gotten the hang of finding things outside of the subscription box sections.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If there's not a thread already, I would be more than happy to start one!  I'm just not sure whether there is already one started, and I didn't want to duplicate something that is just sitting there *waiting* for me to post in.  I don't know how to find threads on this forum other than asking around!  I tend to view just my subscriptions or a list of the most recent posts overall, usually on my phone, so I've never gotten the hang of finding things outside of the subscription box sections.

If you want to do some of your own searching in MUT, there is a "Search this forum" button but I'm not sure what shows up on mobile! I mostly use my laptop. or . I just searched "indie cosmetics" really quick and came up with these old threads.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121874/what-are-your-favorite-indie-cosmetics

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136884/what-are-your-favorite-indie-brands

It looks like there are a few Etsy threads as well.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133764/etsy-sellers


----------



## Christa W

Hope is here!!!!  I have nothing like this in all my stash so far.  I actually don't even have a baby pink this shade anywhere to use as undies for this polish.  I used 3 coats here and you can still see my nails underneath in some areas more so than even the tips.  I didn't wait long in between coats (or use a top coat)  and of course I smacked it trying to take the glow in the dark picture so I will be redoing this after I find the right under color.  You can kind of see with the thumb the dot placement actually had it sticking off my nail which I will fix when I do this again I don't want it breaking off mid manicure.





My conclusion is I am happy I ordered it, wish I had also ordered her pink/purple thermo but oh well and I hate the USPS and waiting for packages until damn near 5 pm.  I will probably end up posting in the nails of the day when I do this tonight properly.


----------



## Christa W

I finally ordered my first thermo polish today too.  I told myself I was only going to spend $20.00 total this 2 week pay period (not including shipping) and I am already at 17 just getting that and the pink to go under my Jindie polish.  It's a Halloween themed one called A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze.  This will be a first time for this brand.  I have been bombarded with Halloween indie polish images on Facebook and this was the first one I went "I HAVE to have that."   There are a few I really want but this polish is so off beat it screamed to me!!  It's white when warm and red when cold.  It looks gorey and kind of like white mint choc chip ice cream from Bryers with red flecks.  I have no idea what I am getting myself into but it's all kinds of awesome looking.  I promised myself I would get some more KB Shimmers but my budget said otherwise so at least I know I am getting something unique.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope is here!!!!  I have nothing like this in all my stash so far.  I actually don't even have a baby pink this shade anywhere to use as undies for this polish.  I used 3 coats here and you can still see my nails underneath in some areas more so than even the tips.  I didn't wait long in between coats (or use a top coat)  and of course I smacked it trying to take the glow in the dark picture so I will be redoing this after I find the right under color.  You can kind of see with the thumb the dot placement actually had it sticking off my nail which I will fix when I do this again I don't want it breaking off mid manicure.





My conclusion is I am happy I ordered it, wish I had also ordered her pink/purple thermo but oh well and I hate the USPS and waiting for packages until damn near 5 pm.  I will probably end up posting in the nails of the day when I do this tonight properly.
Glad your polish came, its so pretty!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Thanks!Â  I realized how annoying petty I sound right now whining over not getting something.Â  Having a bad day and getting nail mail usually makes my day a little better.Â  Sorry for beingÂ  so negative ladies.Â


 We've all been there, no worries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> We can just live vicariously thought Pollysmom's mystery boxes like I do every other month!!!


 I bought one, so will post pics when it arrives. I agree, I normally don't like to pay for shipping, but I ordered a few minis too (Vampire's Kiss and the glow in the dark top coat) and I do like supporting small companies. And it's my birthday at the end of October, so I am splurging a little....OK, A LOT, this month on polishes. In November, I am seriously doing a polish no buy! I also signed up for Black Sheep Lacquer's box, but will probably only keep that one for one month. And I have another one I'm looking at. You Polish has a box as well, you sign up on Oct 18th, so if I remember I might try that one, too. After that, I'm done!!! I swear!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Hope is here!!!!Â  I have nothing like this in all my stash so far.Â  I actually don't even have a baby pink this shade anywhere to use as undies for this polish.Â  I used 3 coats here and you can still see my nails underneath in some areas more so than even the tips.Â  I didn't wait long in between coats (or use a top coat)Â  and of course I smacked it trying to take the glow in the dark picture so I will be redoing this after I find the right under color.Â  You can kind of see with the thumb the dot placement actually had it sticking off my nail which I will fix when I do this again I don't want it breaking off mid manicure.
> 
> My conclusion is I am happy I ordered it, wish I had also ordered her pink/purple thermo but oh well and I hate the USPS and waiting for packages until damn near 5 pm.Â  I will probably end up posting in the nails of the day when I do this tonight properly.


 Sorry for all the posts, I can't figure out how to combine them on the iPad. I'm not a fan of light pinks, but I think this is really pretty. It looks good on you.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I finally ordered my first thermo polish today too.Â  I told myself I was only going to spend $20.00 total this 2 week pay period (not including shipping) and I am already at 17 just getting that and the pink to go under my Jindie polish.Â  It's a Halloween themed one called A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze.Â  This will be a first time for this brand.Â  I have been bombarded with Halloween indie polish images on Facebook and this was the first one I went "I HAVE to have that."Â Â  There are a few I really want but this polish is so off beat it screamed to me!!Â  It's white when warm and red when cold.Â  It looks gorey and kind of like white mint choc chip ice cream from Bryers with red flecks.Â  I have no idea what I am getting myself into but it's all kinds of awesome looking.Â  I promised myself I would get some more KB Shimmers but my budget said otherwise so at least I know I am getting something unique.


 Last one, I promise!, I saw that polish in her FB page and was SO intrigued, but I passed. I have ordered so much polish the last few weeks it's ridiculous! Please post swatches when you get it, I'd love to hear how it works and if it's as cool as it looks,


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Ready for some NAIL MAIL?! My first indie polishes. 

Putting them in spoilers because its pic heavy.





Fantasm and Fantasmic minis by Valley Girl Lacquer



 



And then I made 2 orders with Hit Polish! I think she's still having her 50% off sale!















 













MY PRETTIES!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ready for some NAIL MAIL?! My first indie polishes. 

Putting them in spoilers because its pic heavy.




And then I made 2 orders with Hit Polish! I think she's still having her 50% off sale!

 
MY PRETTIES!





Awesome haul!  You got a bunch I don't have.  Other than the mystery box I only have 1 of the other mini polishes you just got.  I think it's awesome she had so much to choose from.  I would buy more but I just have no extra funds left now.


----------



## Imberis

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ready for some NAIL MAIL?! My first indie polishes. 

Putting them in spoilers because its pic heavy.





Fantasm and Fantasmic minis by Valley Girl Lacquer



 



And then I made 2 orders with Hit Polish! I think she's still having her 50% off sale!















 












MY PRETTIES!





Oh, wow! I LOVE the purple/pink one in the third picture. I'll have to check out that site.


----------



## snowwhitequ33n

I actually had the EXACT same reaction when I saw the polish, but I'm a subscriber so I waited until I got my box...luckily I did because it was in there! Here are some swatches I did today (I plan on doing a full review later)









This is A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze...white is warm and red is cold.


----------



## snowwhitequ33n

> I finally ordered my first thermo polish today too.Â  I told myself I was only going to spend $20.00 total this 2 week pay period (not including shipping) and I am already at 17 just getting that and the pink to go under my Jindie polish.Â  It's a Halloween themed one called A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze.Â  This will be a first time for this brand.Â  I have been bombarded with Halloween indie polish images on Facebook and this was the first one I went "I HAVE to have that."Â Â  There are a few I really want but this polish is so off beat it screamed to me!!Â  It's white when warm and red when cold.Â  It looks gorey and kind of like white mint choc chip ice cream from Bryers with red flecks.Â  I have no idea what I am getting myself into but it's all kinds of awesome looking.Â  I promised myself I would get some more KB Shimmers but my budget said otherwise so at least I know I am getting something unique.


 Whoops meant to reply to this in my above post


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowwhitequ33n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I actually had the EXACT same reaction when I saw the polish, but I'm a subscriber so I waited until I got my box...luckily I did because it was in there! Here are some swatches I did today (I plan on doing a full review later) 











This is A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze...white is warm and red is cold.
Ooooh thanks for posting these.  So it is more pink than red then when cool or was this in transition?


----------



## Christa W

Has anyone tried My Ten Friends?  There's a launch of the Halloween line tomorrow and celebration of their 1 year anniversary which includes some astronaut ice cream and a bunch of other goodies will be available for a chance of winning.  The polish looks pretty awesome for glitters.  I may have to stretch my budget just a teeny weeny bit.


----------



## snowwhitequ33n

It actually doesn't look pink in person, I think it's just the pictures. It goes from like a lighter red to full red


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ready for some NAIL MAIL?! My first indie polishes.

Putting them in spoilers because its pic heavy.





Fantasm and Fantasmic minis by Valley Girl Lacquer



 



And then I made 2 orders with Hit Polish! I think she's still having her 50% off sale!















 












MY PRETTIES!





That's a great haul!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowwhitequ33n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I actually had the EXACT same reaction when I saw the polish, but I'm a subscriber so I waited until I got my box...luckily I did because it was in there! Here are some swatches I did today (I plan on doing a full review later) 











This is A Garlic a Day Keeps the Vampires Away from Glitter Daze...white is warm and red is cold.
Love these!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *snowwhitequ33n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It actually doesn't look pink in person, I think it's just the pictures. It goes from like a lighter red to full red
Ugh!!  I can't wait and my order is still pending!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

-sigh-
 
It would just so happen that once I start REALLY getting into nail polish, that I end up working at a bakery as a sales clerk so now I can't wear nail polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif -sigh-
 
It would just so happen that once I start REALLY getting into nail polish, that I end up working at a bakery as a sales clerk so now I can't wear nail polish. 




Noooooooo!!!!!!! On the plus side if there is a such a thing... maybe your wallet will thank you... but at least it's a bakery which is awesome not an auto parts store (no offense to any of you that work in an auto parts store).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Noooooooo!!!!!!! On the plus side if there is a such a thing... maybe your wallet will thank you... but at least it's a bakery which is awesome not an auto parts store (no offense to any of you that work in an auto parts store).

True, my wallet will thank me. But all my pretties I just got! 



  I guess I'll have to be satisfied painting my sisters nails! LOL or my toe nails!!  

So I'm going to get really fat from working at a bakery and have ugly nails! Wooohoooo.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
True, my wallet will thank me. But all my pretties I just got! 



  I guess I'll have to be satisfied painting my sisters nails! LOL or my toe nails!!  

So I'm going to get really fat from working at a bakery and have ugly nails! Wooohoooo.
You can't wear some super sheer gloves and show off your pretties when you are handing out cupcakes?


----------



## smiletorismile

I just bought a couple of really pretty glittery topcoat polishes from Hit Polish on etsy! They are having a huge 50% off sale, so my polish was only $1.88 each! (Yeah they're minis, but still that's a great price!)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought a couple of really pretty glittery topcoat polishes from Hit Polish on etsy! They are having a huge 50% off sale, so my polish was only $1.88 each! (Yeah they're minis, but still that's a great price!)
That's a great deal, post your pretties when you get them!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a great deal, post your pretties when you get them!
I will! I just wanted to post it really quick, so if anyone's interested they could check out the sale, since I'm not sure how long it will last.


----------



## wrkreads

IndiePolish on etsy is having a 40% off sale for birthday. Coupon code birthdaywishes. Not sure how long it's on for. I'm trying not to break my polish no-buy, but 4 mini polishes from my wish list would be less than $20 after shipping.


----------



## Christa W

I think I am going to wait a little longer before I order anything else online.  The post office now shows an order shipped with 0 information on it on my Glitter Daze shipment.  I hope it comes today as it would be 2 full days since the electronic shipping information was sent.  I am concerned too because I personally sent some polish to another MUT person and it's been missing with no info for 5 days!!!  Until the post office in my area fixes whatever is going on, I am nervous about ordering anything.  For all I know that polish I got her is sitting in a hot warehouse somewhere (it's been in the 90's here) and will be exploded by the time she gets it!! 

I keep seeing some of the indie polish companies I follow on Facebook that are in California and Canada go to festivals or markets and sell the polish right there.  Has anyone here ever been that lucky to live near an indie polish maker and buy from them face to face?  I know KB Shimmer is trying to get a grant through a contest to be able to have stores or be carried by stores at least 1 in every state.  I wish I were so lucky.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to wait a little longer before I order anything else online.  The post office now shows an order shipped with 0 information on it on my Glitter Daze shipment.  I hope it comes today as it would be 2 full days since the electronic shipping information was sent.  I am concerned too because I personally sent some polish to another MUT person and it's been missing with no info for 5 days!!!  Until the post office in my area fixes whatever is going on, I am nervous about ordering anything.  For all I know that polish I got her is sitting in a hot warehouse somewhere (it's been in the 90's here) and will be exploded by the time she gets it!! 

I keep seeing some of the indie polish companies I follow on Facebook that are in California and Canada go to festivals or markets and sell the polish right there.  Has anyone here ever been that lucky to live near an indie polish maker and buy from them face to face?  I know KB Shimmer is trying to get a grant through a contest to be able to have stores or be carried by stores at least 1 in every state.* * I wish I were so lucky.
One of my orders has been 3 days with only the electronic info received as well. I'm sure it will probably just show up, this has happened before to me quite a bit, and my orders have always come eventually!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my orders has been 3 days with only the electronic info received as well. I'm sure it will probably just show up, this has happened before to me quite a bit, and my orders have always come eventually! 
Apparently I am all talk.  I forgot that Polish TBH was releasing a thermal I have been interested in today and it happened to be on my lunch 1/2 hour and I was sitting here and it jumped into my cart!!!  Now I am not buying anything else for awhile until the post office stops being stupid!!!


----------



## Christa W

KB Shimmer is having a promotion from now until 10/25/2013 that you get a gift with purchase. 

up to $25 is a matchbook nail files

$25-$44.99 is a glass file

$45 and up is a special edition Halloween polish that looks awesome it's orange with black glitters and it's oh so pretty!! 

I hate that to get it I have to spend so much although I did say I was going to stock up on her polishes.  I guess budgets are meant to be broken???

these are all pre-shipping amounts also


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  KB Shimmer is having a promotion from now until 10/25/2013 that you get a gift with purchase. 

up to $25 is a matchbook nail files

$25-$44.99 is a glass file

$45 and up is a special edition Halloween polish that looks awesome it's orange with black glitters and it's oh so pretty!! 

I hate that to get it I have to spend so much although I did say I was going to stock up on her polishes.  I guess budgets are meant to be broken???

these are all pre-shipping amounts also

If only I had an extra $45 laying around that polish is beautiful! Sadly this week is car insurance week, so I'm broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If only I had an extra $45 laying around that polish is beautiful! Sadly this week is car insurance week, so I'm broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wouldn't be so crazy at trying to figure it into my actual budget which I am seriously doing, if I didn't want that LE Halloween polish so damn bad!


----------



## JC327

I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.
 I saw those.  How much were the minis?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.
 I saw those.  How much were the minis?

The minis are $4.50 or $31 for the set of minis. I paid about $28 including shipping.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The minis are $4.50 or $31 for the set of minis. I paid about $28 including shipping.
Oooh that's a good deal and Soooo tempting.


----------



## smiletorismile

That is so tempting. I really like The Goblet, but I'm still not sure if I really need it or not.


----------



## meaganola

Dear Meagan, 

YOU ARE GETTING YOUR HAIR CUT AND COLORED AT AN ACTUAL SALON NEXT WEEKEND!  YOU CANNOT BUY ANY OF THESE UNTIL AFTER YOU PAY THAT BILL AND SEE HOW MUCH MONEY YOU HAVE LEFT!

Love, 

Your bank account

Ahem.  Yeah.  I'm a sucker for themed collections that hit one of my fannish buttons.  Not polish but still indie:  It looks like Geek Chic Cosmetics will be getting a substantial amount of money from me next year as a direct result of this.  I'm going to take this one week at a time.  This week:  No order no matter *what* fandom theme is demanding to come live with me because HAIR.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Meagan, 

YOU ARE GETTING YOUR HAIR CUT AND COLORED AT AN ACTUAL SALON NEXT WEEKEND!  YOU CANNOT BUY ANY OF THESE UNTIL AFTER YOU PAY THAT BILL AND SEE HOW MUCH MONEY YOU HAVE LEFT!

Love, 

Your bank account

Ahem.  Yeah.  I'm a sucker for themed collections that hit one of my fannish buttons.  Not polish but still indie:  It looks like Geek Chic Cosmetics will be getting a substantial amount of money from me next year as a direct result of this.  I'm going to take this one week at a time.  This week:  No order no matter *what* fandom theme is demanding to come live with me because HAIR.  
I want their polish No Moar Dots just because I play World of Warcraft.  I tried ordering from them before but they needed a minimum of $10.00 order and I didn't have cash at the time.  Thanks for reminding me about it so I can bookmark it!


----------



## smiletorismile

Ok, I went through all my polishes and realized I have a ton of silver topcoats, but no gold ones. So I ended up ordering The Goblet. I also justified it by getting a full size, since hey $9 with shipping for a big bottle is better then $6 for a mini (with shipping) and something I planned to buy is sold out so I had an extra $10! Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I went through all my polishes and realized I have a ton of silver topcoats, but no gold ones. So I ended up ordering The Goblet. I also justified it by getting a full size, since hey $9 with shipping for a big bottle is better then $6 for a mini (with shipping) and something I planned to buy is sold out so I had an extra $10! Yay! I'm excited! 
I agree whole hardheartedly with your choice on going full size.  I regretted several mini purchases vs full size in the past.  That's a gorgeous polish and a great price.


----------



## Christa W

Finally got my A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away and it was worth all the drama it took for me to get it.  I am in love with this polish.  I need more thermals now!! 

Two coats were perfect.  Plenty of glitter no drag.  It was cold in my office so application was in a red/pink color.  I can't say enough about how quickly this transitions and how accurately it picks up the shift in temperatures.  When I held my chin with my hands editing my pictures I looked over and that hand was all white but the and that was on the mouse was almost all red due to how cold it was in my office.  I guess it takes little to amuse me but still.  Incredible.  All photos are without a top coat (way too eager to snap pics and besides I kind of like it a little bumpy). 





Warm in the Florida hot afternoon.





What it looks like mostly indoors in every room except the really cold ones. 





I though this one was neat, transitioning from cold to hot outside before it became all white.





Mostly cold.  I have yet to get my hands super cold (because who wants to do that???)  but when I do I will snap a shot of that too. 

Did I mention how much I freaking LOVE this polish?


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want their polish No Moar Dots just because I play World of Warcraft.  I tried ordering from them before but they needed a minimum of $10.00 order and I didn't have cash at the time.  Thanks for reminding me about it so I can bookmark it!

Why does this site exist, and why did I now know about it until now? I want No Moar Dots for similar reasons, being a former CoH player turned GW2 and still searching for the perfect MMO.


----------



## meaganola

> Why does this site exist, and why did I now know about it until now? I want No Moar Dots for similar reasons, being a former CoH player turned GW2 and still searching for the perfect MMO.


 They just had a major culling of the shadows (and some blushes and lip products), apparently to get ready for a whole lot of new stuff. I'm sitting on a PayPal balance just *waiting* for the new collections. I'm hoping for _Walking Dead_, _Welcome to Night Vale_ (the Glow Cloud!), and _Labyrinth_. And _The Goonies_. And _The Lost Boys_. And the dark side of fairy tales.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away and it was worth all the drama it took for me to get it.  I am in love with this polish.  I need more thermals now!!

Two coats were perfect.  Plenty of glitter no drag.  It was cold in my office so application was in a red/pink color.  I can't say enough about how quickly this transitions and how accurately it picks up the shift in temperatures.  When I held my chin with my hands editing my pictures I looked over and that hand was all white but the and that was on the mouse was almost all red due to how cold it was in my office.  I guess it takes little to amuse me but still.  Incredible.  All photos are without a top coat (way too eager to snap pics and besides I kind of like it a little bumpy).





Warm in the Florida hot afternoon.





What it looks like mostly indoors in every room except the really cold ones.





I though this one was neat, transitioning from cold to hot outside before it became all white.





Mostly cold.  I have yet to get my hands super cold (because who wants to do that???)  but when I do I will snap a shot of that too.

Did I mention how much I freaking LOVE this polish?
That is beautiful! I need to get a couple thermal polishes


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away and it was worth all the drama it took for me to get it.  I am in love with this polish.  I need more thermals now!!

Two coats were perfect.  Plenty of glitter no drag.  It was cold in my office so application was in a red/pink color.  I can't say enough about how quickly this transitions and how accurately it picks up the shift in temperatures.  When I held my chin with my hands editing my pictures I looked over and that hand was all white but the and that was on the mouse was almost all red due to how cold it was in my office.  I guess it takes little to amuse me but still.  Incredible.  All photos are without a top coat (way too eager to snap pics and besides I kind of like it a little bumpy).





Warm in the Florida hot afternoon.





What it looks like mostly indoors in every room except the really cold ones.





I though this one was neat, transitioning from cold to hot outside before it became all white.





Mostly cold.  I have yet to get my hands super cold (because who wants to do that???)  but when I do I will snap a shot of that too.

Did I mention how much I freaking LOVE this polish?
Gorgeous color!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is beautiful! I need to get a couple thermal polishes 


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous color!
Thank you ladies!  What is so funny is I find myself watching my fingers as I am doing different tasks to see what they change.  I was preparing dinner and I had washed my hands so they were all white but when I touched the cold chicken breast to season it all the tips and half the thumb went red.  I walk around with my hands out in each room seeing where they get the coldest or warmest.  It's so fun but I may walk into something!!!!  Also it dried incredibly fast especially with no top coat as the formula is a bit thick.  This polish actually reminds me of the nose on one of my kitties, when she's mad it's white almost clear then when she's happy it goes bright pink.  This is way more fun than any nail polish should be. 

Finally went completely cold chopping tomatoes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

OMG! I wanna try a thermal polish. How cool!


----------



## wrkreads

I've never tried a thermal because I figured it would always be one colour without the cool transition since I have no tips, but all these pictures look awesome and make me want to try one!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! I wanna try a thermal polish. How cool!


Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never tried a thermal because I figured it would always be one colour without the cool transition since I have no tips, but all these pictures look awesome and make me want to try one!
I wish I hadn't waited so long myself.  Before this got here I had ordered another thermal by another indie brand so I am anxious to compare the two.  That one is white and teal.  It's really crazy how much and how often the transition happens.  I decided I wasn't going to play in water and would let them change naturally.  When I ventured out to the store tonight, I don't have AC in my car so they went white and pretty much stayed that way.  However I am a huge fan of white crellies anyway so I really really love it all ways.  When I first saw the bottle shots it reminded me of Bryers chocolate chip mint ice cream which is white with large rectangle chunks of chocolate.  Upon further review, there is so much glitter packed in here both matte and sparkly that it's nothing like what I thought it would be.  It's SOOO much better.  It reminds me now of Ghirardelli peppermint bark which makes it all the more awesome in my opinion.  Despite being a Halloween themed polish, I will rock this bad boy all year!!  I am seriously considering buying a back up bottle I love it that much.


----------



## tulosai

This is a major shot in the dark, but I am getting into swap boxes lately and was wondering if anyone would have any interest in an indie polish swap box, just for indies. I always have the hardest time parting with my indies, even the ones that aren't working out for me, and thought this might be a way.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a major shot in the dark, but I am getting into swap boxes lately and was wondering if anyone would have any interest in an indie polish swap box, just for indies. I always have the hardest time parting with my indies, even the ones that aren't working out for me, and thought this might be a way. 
I would love this but again I would never part with the ones I already have.  I would have to specifically buy just for this!!!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love this but again I would never part with the ones I already have.  I would have to specifically buy just for this!!!
You are so lucky you like all your indies.  I am super picky with buying but sometimes it just isn't possible to be sure online how it's going to look on you, at least for me :/ I have at least 3 I should part with, and a few more that I could bear to.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so lucky you like all your indies.  I am super picky with buying but sometimes it just isn't possible to be sure online how it's going to look on you, at least for me :/ I have at least 3 I should part with, and a few more that I could bear to.
I think it's just my hoarder mentality.  I have one indie I absolutely loathe but all the drama I went through getting it, I will hold onto it as a reminder of what not to do!!!  I hope in the near future I can start buying collections as a whole and then trading them off.  What polishes do you have that you don't like out of curiosity?  And what ones are you looking for in case I happen to grab any in hopes of a future indie swap box?


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's just my hoarder mentality.  I have one indie I absolutely loathe but all the drama I went through getting it, I will hold onto it as a reminder of what not to do!!!  I hope in the near future I can start buying collections as a whole and then trading them off.  What polishes do you have that you don't like out of curiosity?  And what ones are you looking for in case I happen to grab any in hopes of a future indie swap box?
I am not looking for anything specific- in terms of nail color I sort of 'know it when I see it'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 3 I want rid of are Laquer lust 'Galaxy Glam', Lush Laquer 'Gumballs' and Hare Polish 'Return to Nature'. All are fine colors and fine formulas, and the Hare in particular I REALLY wish worked for me but it doesn't :/


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not looking for anything specific- in terms of nail color I sort of 'know it when I see it'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 3 I want rid of are Laquer lust 'Galaxy Glam', Lush Laquer 'Gumballs' and Hare Polish 'Return to Nature'. All are fine colors and fine formulas, and the Hare in particular I REALLY wish worked for me but it doesn't :/
Wow Galaxy Glam is gorgeous.  You are making me want to come up with stuff to put in for a swap!!!  I don't have much indie polish yet outside of my massive amounts of Hit Polish and hopefully when things get back on track here financially I will be able to expand my horizons even further.  Other than textured polishes I am bored with the main stream offerings and wish they would match the level of the indie polish companies although I think I am getting polished out.  Too many holos, crellies that look like frosting, and massive glitter bombs.  I think by now I want so much more out of polish especially at the price tag I have been paying lately for indies.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not looking for anything specific- in terms of nail color I sort of 'know it when I see it'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 3 I want rid of are Laquer lust 'Galaxy Glam', Lush Laquer 'Gumballs' and Hare Polish 'Return to Nature'. All are fine colors and fine formulas, and the Hare in particular I REALLY wish worked for me but it doesn't :/
Those are all super pretty! Especially the Hare Polish one. Sadly I don't have a lot of indie polishes. I have a few minis from Hit Polish, a couple from Rainbow Honey, and a couple of other ones. I'd be interested in doing an indie swap box, but I'd probably be more into like buying a polish for someone and trading that way, since I don't have too many.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the Horcrux collection minis form 365 days of color. She is having a 25% of sale this weekend with the code SPOOK.
Awesome!!


----------



## Christa W

I hate not having money.  Polish addict clearance bottles full size for $5.00.  I am dying for 3 of them.  Hope they are still there on Friday!!  I had to say no freaking way on buying enough KB Shimmer to get the free Halloween polish.


----------



## sleepykat

> Finally got my A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away and it was worth all the drama it took for me to get it.Â  I am in love with this polish.Â  I need more thermals now!!Â  Two coats were perfect.Â  Plenty of glitter no drag.Â  It was cold in my office so application was in a red/pink color.Â  I can't say enough about how quickly this transitions and how accurately it picks up the shift in temperatures.Â  When I held my chin with my hands editing my pictures I looked over and that hand was all white but the and that was on the mouse was almost all red due to how cold it was in my office.Â  I guess it takes little to amuse me but still.Â  Incredible.Â  All photos are without a top coat (way too eager to snap pics and besides I kind of like it a little bumpy).Â
> 
> Warm in the Florida hot afternoon.
> 
> What it looks like mostly indoors in every room except the really cold ones.Â
> 
> I though this one was neat, transitioning from cold to hot outside before it became all white.
> 
> Mostly cold.Â  I have yet to get my hands super cold (because who wants to do that???)Â  but when I do I will snap a shot of that too.Â  Did I mention how much I freaking LOVE this polish?


 That is so cool. I don't have any thermal polishes yet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so cool. I don't have any thermal polishes yet.




Today it's looking a little pink.  Love this look too!!!  I must have regulated the temperature in here pretty well.  I shut the AC vents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And with topcoat.  I promise no more pictures of this polish.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I am dying to try a Thermal Polish now, too. How fun! That would make winter more exciting.


----------



## dressupthedog

> I am dying to try a Thermal Polish now, too. How fun! That would make winter more exciting.


Me too! I had no idea thermal polish could look so cool and work so well.


----------



## Christa W

Second thermal arrived a day early this is Polish TBH Teal the World Ends.  This polish is pretty awesome too.  I still think the other one has my heart but this is an amazing color.





Normal





Cold





Hot


----------



## dressupthedog

[@]Christa W[/@] You just broke my bank account. I NEED Teal the World Ends. And of course I had to look at Polish TBH's website, and they have Harry Potter polishes that are gorgeous and I'm a huge HP fan girl, and must have all the things.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Christa W You just broke my bank account. I NEED Teal the World Ends. And of course I had to look at Polish TBH's website, and they have Harry Potter polishes that are gorgeous and I'm a huge HP fan girl, and must have all the things.
I almost bought the pink sister thermal but I couldn't spare the cash.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Second thermal arrived a day early this is Polish TBH Teal the World Ends.  This polish is pretty awesome too.  I still think the other one has my heart but this is an amazing color.





Normal





Cold





Hot
This is so pretty!


----------



## Sam Clysdale

I am all about the thermals. I am excited to get nail polish from a indie company that just started preorder today. I got some samples for them to try.


----------



## Mommyof5

looks cool, Im kinda interested if I find a color I like


----------



## kyfty

Polished by KPT has a bunch of thermals, I just got a few and they're *very* pretty and the thermal effect is quick and striking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polished by KPT has a bunch of thermals, I just got a few and they're *very* pretty and the thermal effect is quick and striking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have been drooling over swatches from that brand for awhile now.  I am going to have to try some.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polished by KPT has a bunch of thermals, I just got a few and they're *very* pretty and the thermal effect is quick and striking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for sharing! I've been really wanting to get some thermals and those ones look super pretty!  

I don't have super long nails, I can't really grow them out due to where I work, so would I still get a thermal effect? I don't think I've ever seen them on short nails.


----------



## kyfty

I have pretty short nails right now and still saw the gradient effect in the very tips of my nails. Even without long nails you'll see the complete colour change though, it happens every time my fingers feel a little chilled, from being outside/opening the fridge/etc, the colour change is pretty immediate.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have pretty short nails right now and still saw the gradient effect in the very tips of my nails. Even without long nails you'll see the complete colour change though, it happens every time my fingers feel a little chilled, from being outside/opening the fridge/etc, the colour change is pretty immediate.
Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## kyfty

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome! Thanks! 
You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing! I've been really wanting to get some thermals and those ones look super pretty!  

I don't have super long nails, I can't really grow them out due to where I work, so would I still get a thermal effect? I don't think I've ever seen them on short nails.
I will be putting this color on my toes today.  They are super duper short.  While I won't post the pics I will certainly tell you how it compares to my fingers.  I pretty sure they will always be blue because they are cold but when I go outside in my flip flops I am hoping for some neat transitions.


----------



## kyfty

I painted my nails with a KPT thermal a few days ago and it was really neat to see it one colour in the bottle and change as soon as I painted it onto my (warm) nails. I've successfully used my thermal nail polish to win an argument with my hubby over whether to turn the heat in the house up before too. It's very handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I painted my nails with a KPT thermal a few days ago and it was really neat to see it one colour in the bottle and change as soon as I painted it onto my (warm) nails. I've successfully used my thermal nail polish to win an argument with my hubby over whether to turn the heat in the house up before too. It's very handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG I did that too.  I kept telling my boyfriend that it's freezing in my office.  He disagreed.  I showed him my bright red nails (was wearing the Glitter Daze polish) and I was vindicated.  I get incredibly cramped hands due to my RA when it's cold and I work from home so I used my polish as my diagnostic tool, now we keep the A/C shut in here with no more arguments.  Who knew it could be that helpful!!!


----------



## kyfty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I did that too.  I kept telling my boyfriend that it's freezing in my office.  He disagreed.  I showed him my bright red nails (was wearing the Glitter Daze polish) and I was vindicated.  I get incredibly cramped hands due to my RA when it's cold and I work from home so I used my polish as my diagnostic tool, now we keep the A/C shut in here with no more arguments.  Who knew it could be that helpful!!!
Hah what is it with guys needing physical proof? Just because they're always warm doesn't mean we are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

My husband refuses to turn up the heat, no matter what! He just says, well if you're cold you can cuddle with me. I'm like really? That doesn't work all the time!


----------



## acostakk

This conversation is cracking me up cause we have the opposite issue in my house. The second I fall asleep I turn into a heat generating psycho. He's piling blankets on the bed and I'm sneaking the windows open. He tries to snuggle up and I'm practically falling off the bed to get away from him. Lol. And then my heat-generating mini me tries to get in the bed with us.....I wind up sleeping in her room just to cool off. I need thermal polishes so they can tell when to leave me alone!


----------



## Christa W

Anyone have any F.U.N. Lacquer polishes? I saw the Holiday collection on Facebook with thermals and holo glitter bombs and it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I got an e-mail from ILNP about new polishes being released on November 1st. The pictures look awesome. Duochromes mostly, I think. I can't wait. Too bad I don't get paid until November 4th.


----------



## kyfty

I think the ILNP preorder is open for 3 days? I got the email too and will probably be ordering some of the new polishes. I picked up Mutagen, Birefirgence, and Cyngus Loop at her last preorder! I haven't tried FUN lacquer though, the shipping is just too much for me. They look amazing though!


----------



## wrkreads

Is anyone preordering from Rebel Lacquer?

http://rebelrainbowlacquer.storenvy.com

It's a new indie company that seems to be mostly holographic and duochrome.


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone preordering from Rebel Lacquer?

http://rebelrainbowlacquer.storenvy.com

It's a new indie company that seems to be mostly holographic and duochrome.
Hello I am friends with the creators and I own some of their trial run. Last one week with only small amount of chipping.


----------



## Sam Clysdale

If you want to see swatches. I can help with that.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you want to see swatches. I can help with that.
I'd love to see swatches!


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd love to see swatches! 
They have swatches up on their website now. I only have swatches for 4 of them.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have swatches up on their website now. I only have swatches for 4 of them.
Oh ok! Thanks


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Things I love At the Moment on Facebook is doing indie grab bags USA only, includes shipping! $20 for 3 FS polishes 1 mini $15 for 7 minis Might go for the minis!


----------



## Christa W

OMG I just died and went to heaven

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/kbshimmer-blogger-2013-and-winter-2013.html

AFK while I update my Secret Santa wish list


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I just died and went to heaven

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/kbshimmer-blogger-2013-and-winter-2013.html

AFK while I update my Secret Santa wish list

OOOO!! I want them all!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Things I love At the Moment on Facebook is doing indie grab bags

USA only, includes shipping!

$20 for 3 FS polishes 1 mini

$15 for 7 minis


Might go for the minis!
$15 for 7 minis is actually a pretty good deal in my opinion! I might go for that one


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  $15 for 7 minis is actually a pretty good deal in my opinion! I might go for that one 

It really is! But she sold out now. I *almost* got it but I'm trying to be on a no-buy lol.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It really is! But she sold out now. I *almost* got it but I'm trying to be on a no-buy lol.
Maybe I should start shopping for polishes that I can never get so it helps me with my no-buy.  If I tell myself it's their fault then logically I don't have to buy anything.  Unfortunately I usually just buy other polish.  I am trying to be good really I am!  I haven't even ordered the new Hit Polish and it's been out 2 days.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I didn't like as many from the new HitPolish line, which is good for my wallet. But, I still have been wanting a Thermal. Does anyone know of any minis? I really like minis over full size bottles, since I always love to switch it up. It's much more fun to get two minis over one full size bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

I really liked Hit Polish's thanksgiving ones, so I got both of them and a mini of She's a Glamazon!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't like as many from the new HitPolish line, which is good for my wallet. But, I still have been wanting a Thermal. Does anyone know of any minis? I really like minis over full size bottles, since I always love to switch it up. It's much more fun to get two minis over one full size bottle.





I don't know any off the top of my head but I will look.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really liked Hit Polish's thanksgiving ones, so I got both of them and a mini of She's a Glamazon! 
I want these SOO bad.  So tempting!!  Did you get them yet?  You have to tell me how amazing they are!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want these SOO bad.  So tempting!!  Did you get them yet?  You have to tell me how amazing they are!
Not yet, but I'll probably have them by this weekend since they already shipped!


----------



## Sunflowercake

does anyone know of an indie polish line that's three free?


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

Hitpolish is 3-Free. Our base is 3-FREE which means it does not contain the Toxic Trio of chemicals: Toluene, Formaldehyde and Dibutyl Phthalate. Our base is made specifically to suspend glitter therefore it is thick. Then we add A LOT of glitter so our polishes tend to be a bit on the thick side. Simply shake well before applying and if thickness is still an issue add a few drops of nail polish thinner and your set!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know of an indie polish line that's three free?
Most companies even indies are going this route.  I don't think I have ever purchased from an indie maker that wasn't.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Thanks ladies! I used to go to a website that sells a bunch of brands and I know I have seen it listed here before. My only problem was that with most polishes it would not include that information. I will have to do more research!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most companies even indies are going this route.  I don't think I have ever purchased from an indie maker that wasn't.
Same here! I actually thought most of them were 3 or even 5 free!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thanks ladies! I used to go to a website that sells a bunch of brands and I know I have seen it listed here before. My only problem was that with most polishes it would not include that information. I will have to do more research!
I know brands I own like KB Shimmer, Hit Polish, Glitter Daze (is 5 free), and Jindie Nails all are.  Most put that right on the main page or in the "About" section.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Pretty B*tch Polish lists her ingredients on her facebook page. She is 5 free. (And some of her names are really funny if your not offended by vulgar things and her polish is beautiful!)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty B*tch Polish lists her ingredients on her facebook page. She is 5 free. (And some of her names are really funny if your not offended by vulgar things and her polish is beautiful!)
 I am SO checking her out.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am SO checking her out.
Sadly quite a few of her polishes are sold out, but she's restocking them soon!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sadly quite a few of her polishes are sold out, but she's restocking them soon!  
No worries.  I don't need to spend any more money even though there are discontinued polish sales galore.  Polish TBH just listed one.  I need a second job for real!

Damn it!  I caved.  Going to go to bank tonight to deposit my loose change.  I bought another thermal from Polish TBH


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No worries.  I don't need to spend any more money even though there are discontinued polish sales galore.  Polish TBH just listed one.  I need a second job for real!

Damn it!  I caved.  Going to go to bank tonight to deposit my loose change.  I bought another thermal from Polish TBH
I love Polish TBH's Chocolate Frog polish! I think I need it and while I'm there might as well pick up a few of her sale polishes


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Has anyone bought a DIY nail polish kit? I seen a few on etsy &amp; I really want to try making my own polish. I think it would be so fun! But no clue how to begin other than just buy the kit.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone bought a DIY nail polish kit? I seen a few on etsy &amp; I really want to try making my own polish. I think it would be so fun! But no clue how to begin other than just buy the kit.
Not yet.  I want to SOOO bad.  Told my boyfriend I am starting my own line.  I need to stop buying other people's indies and make my own.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Thank you @smiletorismile , I always get a good laugh out of vulgar nail polish names. I don't like when they try to be all"mysterious". What's the fun of saying "this polish I am wearing is Midnight smo"g when I can say "check it out, I am wearing slut-bag today". I hope I don't have to censor that word. Forgive me I am German so add a few ***s wherever you like.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @smiletorismile , I always get a good laugh out of vulgar nail polish names. I don't like when they try to be all"mysterious". What's the fun of saying "this polish I am wearing is Midnight smo"g when I can say "check it out, I am wearing slut-bag today". I hope I don't have to censor that word. Forgive me I am German so add a few ***s wherever you like.
Lol no problem! I wasn't sure, so I thought I'd post a warning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you @smiletorismile , I always get a good laugh out of vulgar nail polish names. I don't like when they try to be all"mysterious". What's the fun of saying "this polish I am wearing is Midnight smo"g when I can say "check it out, I am wearing slut-bag today". I hope I don't have to censor that word. Forgive me I am German so add a few ***s wherever you like.




I would so wear a polish called slut-bag!


----------



## NotTheMama

My Polish Addict mystery box came!! We have just gotten home from vacation, so I'm not sure when it came. But here are my pretties!!



The colors are Riddle Me This, Lipstick &amp; Shades, Black Tie Parade, Tutti Frutti, and Brain Freeze. I also got a few extra goodies:



I ordered two minis, A Vampire's Kiss and Green Goblin, a glow in the dark top coat. And because I am a member of the Polish Addicts FB group, I got two extra full size polishes, Chillin' in Autumn and a special birthday polish because I'm an October birthday. I also got a small Bag with candy and gum (that my fiancÃ©e &amp; I already ate) and a Halloween themed nail file and some small nail art items for Halloween.


----------



## Imberis

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Addict mystery box came!! We have just gotten home from vacation, so I'm not sure when it came. But here are my pretties!!





The colors are Riddle Me This, Lipstick &amp; Shades, Black Tie Parade, Tutti Frutti, and Brain Freeze.

I also got a few extra goodies:





I ordered two minis, A Vampire's Kiss and Green Goblin, a glow in the dark top coat. And because I am a member of the Polish Addicts FB group, I got two extra full size polishes, Chillin' in Autumn and a special birthday polish because I'm an October birthday. I also got a small Bag with candy and gum (that my fiancÃ©e &amp; I already ate) and a Halloween themed nail file and some small nail art items for Halloween.
I love the Tutti Fruiti one! Nice extras, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Addict mystery box came!! We have just gotten home from vacation, so I'm not sure when it came. But here are my pretties!!





The colors are Riddle Me This, Lipstick &amp; Shades, Black Tie Parade, Tutti Frutti, and Brain Freeze.

I also got a few extra goodies:





I ordered two minis, A Vampire's Kiss and Green Goblin, a glow in the dark top coat. And because I am a member of the Polish Addicts FB group, I got two extra full size polishes, Chillin' in Autumn and a special birthday polish because I'm an October birthday. I also got a small Bag with candy and gum (that my fiancÃ©e &amp; I already ate) and a Halloween themed nail file and some small nail art items for Halloween.
I am thinking of getting Lipsticks &amp; Shades.  Love your box this month!


----------



## NotTheMama

Thanks, I love it too!! Is anyone else signing up for the Secret Santa for Nails?? I can't wait to buy polish for someone, my fiancÃ©e is very tolerant of my stash, but I like talking to women who share my addiction!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I'm thinking of signing up for the Secret Santa. I just need to get a few more posts. It would be fun to try some more Indies. I really have only gotten a ton of HitPolish so far. I really want to try a Thermal next. Any suggestions!? Also - I hope everyone saw the Halloween Zoya promo today. I got Purity for 50-cents, which will be the perfect undie for some of my Hit Polish glitter toppers!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

How pretty! I wouldn't know which to try first. I was an October Birthday as well. Nice treat!



> My Polish Addict mystery box came!! We have just gotten home from vacation, so I'm not sure when it came. But here are my pretties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are Riddle Me This, Lipstick &amp; Shades, Black Tie Parade, Tutti Frutti, and Brain Freeze. I also got a few extra goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two minis, A Vampire's Kiss and Green Goblin, a glow in the dark top coat. And because I am a member of the Polish Addicts FB group, I got two extra full size polishes, Chillin' in Autumn and a special birthday polish because I'm an October birthday. I also got a small Bag with candy and gum (that my fiancÃ©e &amp; I already ate) and a Halloween themed nail file and some small nail art items for Halloween.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking of signing up for the Secret Santa. I just need to get a few more posts. It would be fun to try some more Indies. I really have only gotten a ton of HitPolish so far. I really want to try a Thermal next. Any suggestions!? Also - I hope everyone saw the Halloween Zoya promo today. I got Purity for 50-cents, which will be the perfect undie for some of my Hit Polish glitter toppers!
I actually emailed Rachel at Hit Polish and asked her about her possibly making some thermals and she said she would not be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just ordered How I Troll that's a pink to almost clear thermal from Polish TBH it's discontinued, I paid 8.00 plus shipping.  I have the teal one from her and one from Glitter Daze.  I just saw Starilly who's polishes are insanely gorgeous has a sale today with code 5off gets you $5.00 off and her stuff is like $10.00.  I have never tried her but it looks sick!!!  There are a few color changing polishes in her line!.

Also hurry up and get your posts in girl!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

Thanks for the recommendations. And, helping me with another easy post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also finally figured out how to use quotes on my iPad tonight. It seems so simple now. Ugh. Haha



> I actually emailed Rachel at Hit Polish and asked her about her possibly making some thermals and she said she would not be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I just ordered How I Troll that's a pink to almost clear thermal from Polish TBH it's discontinued, I paid 8.00 plus shipping.Â  I have the teal one from her and one from Glitter Daze.Â  I just saw Starilly who's polishes are insanely gorgeous has a sale today with code 5off gets you $5.00 off and her stuff is like $10.00.Â  I have never tried her but it looks sick!!!Â  There are a few color changing polishes in her line!. Also hurry up and get your posts in girl!!!


----------



## smiletorismile

Here are pics of my recent Hit Polish haul! I love them!





From left to right: She's a Glamazon, Thankful, and Sweet Potato Souffle. 





She's a Glamazon is pink and silver and gold. I love that this one has some stars and crescent moons in it! Thankful is brown, orange and yellow glitter. It is a bunch of different shapes (bar, hex, and some yellow flower glitter!) Sweet Potato Souffle is probably my favorite out of the two Thanksgiving polishes. It is brown, black, orange, and white, but it really reminds me of some of my family's traditions so I love it alot!


----------



## Mommyof5

> OMG I just died and went to heaven http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/kbshimmer-blogger-2013-and-winter-2013.html AFK while I update my Secret Santa wish list


 Those look amazing. I can't wait to order some or all lol


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Addict mystery box came!! We have just gotten home from vacation, so I'm not sure when it came. But here are my pretties!!





The colors are Riddle Me This, Lipstick &amp; Shades, Black Tie Parade, Tutti Frutti, and Brain Freeze.

I also got a few extra goodies:





I ordered two minis, A Vampire's Kiss and Green Goblin, a glow in the dark top coat. And because I am a member of the Polish Addicts FB group, I got two extra full size polishes, Chillin' in Autumn and a special birthday polish because I'm an October birthday. I also got a small Bag with candy and gum (that my fiancÃ©e &amp; I already ate) and a Halloween themed nail file and some small nail art items for Halloween.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are pics of my recent Hit Polish haul! I love them!





From left to right: She's a Glamazon, Thankful, and Sweet Potato Souffle.





She's a Glamazon is pink and silver and gold. I love that this one has some stars and crescent moons in it! Thankful is brown, orange and yellow glitter. It is a bunch of different shapes (bar, hex, and some yellow flower glitter!) Sweet Potato Souffle is probably my favorite out of the two Thanksgiving polishes. It is brown, black, orange, and white, but it really reminds me of some of my family's traditions so I love it alot!
Nice!


----------



## NotTheMama

I have a problem. I just bought another mystery box from Darling Diva polish. It's their 5 for 25 deal, and I used a code to get 25% off, so only $24.75 shipped. I am using the excuse that any I don't want will go to my Secret Santa for nails person, but yeah, who am I kidding???


----------



## sleepykat

> I have a problem. I just bought another mystery box from Darling Diva polish. It's their 5 for 25 deal, and I used a code to get 25% off, so only $24.75 shipped. I am using the excuse that any I don't want will go to my Secret Santa for nails person, but yeah, who am I kidding???


 Is the code still active and will you share?


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

CLEANHOUSE ... She said on her FB page an hour ago that it's good through tomorrow.



> Is the code still active and will you share?


----------



## NotTheMama

> CLEANHOUSE ... She said on her FB page an hour ago that it's good through tomorrow.


 Yep, that's the one I used!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

CLEANHOUSE ... She said on her FB page an hour ago that it's good through tomorrow. Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the code still active and will you share?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a problem. I just bought another mystery box from Darling Diva polish. It's their 5 for 25 deal, and I used a code to get 25% off, so only $24.75 shipped. I am using the excuse that any I don't want will go to my Secret Santa for nails person, but yeah, who am I kidding???
Thank you! I have a BIG problem--I ordered two! $46.00 with shipping, so $4.60 per polish including shipping. I ordered one of her grab bags before and was thrilled with it. I have been buying a lot of polish lately...I think my self-imposed dry spell got to me and I seem to be making up for it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Thank you! I have a BIG problem--I ordered two! $46.00 with shipping, so $4.60 per polish including shipping. I ordered one of her grab bags before and was thrilled with it. I have been buying a lot of polish lately...I think my self-imposed dry spell got to me and I seem to be making up for it.


 I got a shipping notice for mine already!!


----------



## PinkSunsets218

This is the first time I've ever of Indie nail polish, what should I try out first? Can someone help me?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkSunsets218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the first time I've ever of Indie nail polish, what should I try out first? Can someone help me?
There are so many wonderful options.  It all depends on what you are looking for.  I chose KB Shimmer What's Your Damage as my first because I had started to see swatches everywhere of it and it just completely stood out to me that I had never seen anything so beautiful in my entire life.  It literally nagged at me until I bought it.  You should Google indie polishes, there are tons of blog lists where you can just start clicking on brands and seeing what they have to offer.  Also looking back through this thread might help seeing swatches.  Another great option is to check out Llarowe or Harlowe &amp; Co so you can see a lot of them in one place.  Oh or start searching Etsy.  The Holiday collection by KB Shimmer is to die for and might not be a bad place to start.  Her formula is fantastic.


----------



## PinkSunsets218

Oh okay thank you, I already have a account on Etsy so I'll definitely search on there. I'll try Google as well and see what they have to offer too. There's so many different brands out there but it couldn't hurt to try searching for things. Thanks for you're help! =)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkSunsets218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh okay thank you, I already have a account on Etsy so I'll definitely search on there. I'll try Google as well and see what they have to offer too. There's so many different brands out there but it couldn't hurt to try searching for things. Thanks for you're help! =)
Anytime.  That's why I am here!  I bought my first one because of this thread and 35 full size and 50 20 mini's later I am still purchasing tons of indie polishes although my wallet thinks I should spend less my heart says MORE MORE MORE!!!  Some brands are better if you are searching for a good holographic, some make better glitter bombs, etc.  We all look forward to seeing what you get.  I would also check sales.  Currently Polish Addict nail color (on Big Cartel) has some discontinued stuff for $5.00 per bottle which is a good price.  I also ended up entering a few contest via Facebook and ended up having to "like" a bunch of brands to get entries.  That has been invaluable as I get to see swatches and sales.  I forgot to mention that earlier.  Now my feed is completely polish related and it's more about my own shopping needs.. but I really enjoy seeing all the pretties!  That's better than my high school best friend's incessant rantings about making pot legal.... LOL.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anytime.  That's why I am here!  I bought my first one because of this thread and 35 full size and 50 20 mini's later I am still purchasing tons of indie polishes although my wallet thinks I should spend less my heart says MORE MORE MORE!!!  Some brands are better if you are searching for a good holographic, some make better glitter bombs, etc.  We all look forward to seeing what you get.  I would also check sales.  Currently Polish Addict nail color (on Big Cartel) has some discontinued stuff for $5.00 per bottle which is a good price.  *I also ended up entering a few contest via Facebook and ended up having to "like" a bunch of brands to get entries.  That has been invaluable as I get to see swatches and sales.*  I forgot to mention that earlier.  Now my feed is completely polish related and it's more about my own shopping needs.. but I really enjoy seeing all the pretties!  That's better than my high school best friend's incessant rantings about making pot legal.... LOL.

Yep. This introduced me REALLY quick to indie brands! My feed on fb and instagram are all indie polishes. And I drool, then I like the photo! haha.

This thread also helped me a lot! I went through the entire thread haha. I've only bought from like 3 indie companies so far but I now follow so many and there are a lot I'm dying to try!

I'm actually going to attempt growing out my nails &amp; hopefully swatch polishes for my blog!


----------



## Christa W

Squeeee... F.U.N. Lacquer has the prettiest thermal coming out next month.

Must.  Have.  This.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=425659277557601&amp;set=a.367377153385814.1073741829.347186365404893&amp;type=1&amp;theater

Says full set on there wondering if that means there will be more thermals.  Her last collection was the holographic princess collection. Dear God PLEASE let there be a whole line of them!!!  Of course I hope it's available after I get some Christmas cash because there is NO way I will have it otherwise.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Squeeee... F.U.N. Lacquer has the prettiest thermal coming out next month.

Must.  Have.  This.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=425659277557601&amp;set=a.367377153385814.1073741829.347186365404893&amp;type=1&amp;theater

Says full set on there wondering if that means there will be more thermals.  Her last collection was the holographic princess collection. Dear God PLEASE let there be a whole line of them!!!  Of course I hope it's available after I get some Christmas cash because there is NO way I will have it otherwise.
That is so pretty! I think I need that!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! I have a BIG problem--I ordered two! $46.00 with shipping, so $4.60 per polish including shipping. I ordered one of her grab bags before and was thrilled with it. I have been buying a lot of polish lately...I think my self-imposed dry spell got to me and I seem to be making up for it.


I got a shipping notice for mine already!!


Me, too! And it's priority mail, so it should only be a couple of days.


----------



## kyfty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Squeeee... F.U.N. Lacquer has the prettiest thermal coming out next month.

Must.  Have.  This.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=425659277557601&amp;set=a.367377153385814.1073741829.347186365404893&amp;type=1&amp;theater

Says full set on there wondering if that means there will be more thermals.  Her last collection was the holographic princess collection. Dear God PLEASE let there be a whole line of them!!!  Of course I hope it's available after I get some Christmas cash because there is NO way I will have it otherwise.
The FUN winter collection has three thermals, a holo, and two glitters iirc. They look very pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *kyfty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The FUN winter collection has three thermals, a holo, and two glitters iirc. They look very pretty!

There is a yellow thermal.  A. Yellow.  Thermal.  I have never tried the brand before and I know they do a lot through pre orders and it's based in Singapore but OMG, there is nothing I have seen that I don't love.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Here is a swatch of Wedding Cake by CandyNail. It's so pretty! Right now she is having a grand opening sale at her site candynailpolish.com 15% off everything using code Opening2013 I might pick up some minis!


----------



## Souly

I've been getting into thermals too - I love this one from Forever Polished. I get constant hot flashes from all the meds I have to take so it's fun to watch.


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish limited holos + Hunger Games mini's + me with no money = very sad panda


----------



## NotTheMama

My Darling Diva mystery box is out for delivery!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hit Polish limited holos + Hunger Games mini's + me with no money = very sad panda
I saw those!!  I get paid on Friday, they come out on Friday.  That's fate.


----------



## NotTheMama

Nail mail is here!!!



This is my grab bag from Darling Diva, from L to R the colors are Pot 'o Gold, Pumpkin Queen, Booty Call, Pink Champagne and Witchy Woman. I think it's hysterical that I now own a polish named Booty Call!! I love it!!!


----------



## sleepykat

My Darling Diva order arrived today, too. 2 Mystery grab bags--ten polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am even more excited about these two than the last time I ordered a grab bag from them. Ready for lots of photos? Each bottle shot is followed by the polish name on its label. Photos are kind of dark, but they were far more accurate than the ones with flash. Commentary included from my first impressions.



This one is super cute, but I'm swapping it because I have similar polish already.







This is pretty, but I don't like Halloween, so in the circular swap box it goes.







Even prettier than Pumpkin Queen, but too black for me; circular swap.







This is pinker than the photo shows--Gorgeous, and doesn't look like any of my other polishes.







I love the mix of holo and matte, and the heart glitters are small enough for my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Party in a bottle.







This one is all fantasy. Again, yay for small shaped glitter--I can wear these stars!







This is one of my favorites. It reminds me of berries and cream.







This one is more purple than it photographed; ethereal and delicate and unique to me.







This is pure pink, no orange cast like in the photo, and holographic yumminess.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail mail is here!!!





This is my grab bag from Darling Diva, from L to R the colors are Pot 'o Gold, Pumpkin Queen, Booty Call, Pink Champagne and Witchy Woman.

I think it's hysterical that I now own a polish named Booty Call!! I love it!!!

Oooo, Pot o Gold looks fab! Your pic of Pink Champagne is much more color accurate than mine. Pink is pretty low on my list of colors that I like, but when it's right it's RIGHT.


----------



## AlexandraB

i love trying out indie nail polishes. Often it just depends on the selection of colours/styles available and at what price.  Sometimes I can't afford to keep buying branded named polishes! Especially as I am the type of person who see's a polish and will buy it straight away every time i'm out shopping!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Oooo, Pot o Gold looks fab! Your pic of Pink Champagne is much more color accurate than mine. Pink is pretty low on my list of colors that I like, but when it's right it's RIGHT.


 I love the colors I got...and I like the ones you got, too!! I am wearing Booty Call right now, I will post pics soon. It took 3 coats to get it how I wanted it to look, but it went on great. Good glitter distribution, and I think it looks fabulous. I will absolute order from her again and will watch for more codes. This was a fantastic deal. I wish I would have gotten two, but I have more nail mail from other orders to show you guys as soon as I take pics. I am swimming in new polish goodies right now!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This one is super cute, but I'm swapping it because I have similar polish already.
I am praying to Holographic Jesus this is still available when that box gets to me.  I doubt it will be but I sure hope it is!

Actually any of the 3 would be awesome.


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok, so here is my other nail mail that came yesterday. It's a monthly sub box (I think?) from Black Sheep Lacquer. This post is pic heavy!! How cute is the box??



Here are my polishes



The one on the left is Mars and the one in the middle is Smells Like Teen Spirit and the right is a bottle of cuticle oil. I hope you can see all the sparkles in Teen Spirit.



Next is a pot of glittery stuff...and a mini bottle called Blue Yea. Love that one!! Does anyone know what this stuff is??



I'm not sure if it's for my nails, but how would you use it if it was? Is it for my skin? Hair? I might have to shoot her an email and ask!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so here is my other nail mail that came yesterday. It's a monthly sub box (I think?) from Black Sheep Lacquer. This post is pic heavy!!

How cute is the box??





Here are my polishes





The one on the left is Mars and the one in the middle is Smells Like Teen Spirit and the right is a bottle of cuticle oil. I hope you can see all the sparkles in Teen Spirit.





Next is a pot of glittery stuff...and a mini bottle called Blue Yea. Love that one!!

Does anyone know what this stuff is??





I'm not sure if it's for my nails, but how would you use it if it was? Is it for my skin? Hair? I might have to shoot her an email and ask!!


Oh my gosh that box is so cute!!

This looks great! Can't wait to see what I got in mine!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here is a swatch of Wedding Cake by CandyNail. It's so pretty!

Right now she is having a grand opening sale at her site candynailpolish.com

15% off everything using code Opening2013

I might pick up some minis!
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been getting into thermals too - I love this one from Forever Polished. I get constant hot flashes from all the meds I have to take so it's fun to watch.




This is a beautiful thermal!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail mail is here!!!





This is my grab bag from Darling Diva, from L to R the colors are Pot 'o Gold, Pumpkin Queen, Booty Call, Pink Champagne and Witchy Woman.

I think it's hysterical that I now own a polish named Booty Call!! I love it!!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Darling Diva order arrived today, too. 2 Mystery grab bags--ten polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am even more excited about these two than the last time I ordered a grab bag from them. Ready for lots of photos? Each bottle shot is followed by the polish name on its label. Photos are kind of dark, but they were far more accurate than the ones with flash. Commentary included from my first impressions.



This one is super cute, but I'm swapping it because I have similar polish already.







This is pretty, but I don't like Halloween, so in the circular swap box it goes.







Even prettier than Pumpkin Queen, but too black for me; circular swap.







This is pinker than the photo shows--Gorgeous, and doesn't look like any of my other polishes.







I love the mix of holo and matte, and the heart glitters are small enough for my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Party in a bottle.







This one is all fantasy. Again, yay for small shaped glitter--I can wear these stars!







This is one of my favorites. It reminds me of berries and cream.







This one is more purple than it photographed; ethereal and delicate and unique to me.







This is pure pink, no orange cast like in the photo, and holographic yumminess.




Those are all gorgeous!


----------



## lochnessie

Looks like I wasn't the only one that got a Black Sheep Lacquer box today! 

I also got Smells Like Teen Spirit, cuticle oil, and mysterious glitter, plus Shark Bite (grey holo) and a mystery mini duochrome with a green/gray-ish shift. Pictures below the spoiler in the interest of space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Cute box with my goodies! It got a little smashed up in shipping, but still adorable.  



Swatch and bottle of the mystery duochrome:









Shark Bite (awesome grey holo; the picture doesn't do it justice):





And last but not least, Smells Like Teen Spirit! This is my first thermal, so I was super-excited to get it. It shifts from a light to a darker teal blue. I haven't played with it much yet to see the color shifts, and please excuse the lack of clean-up!





It's definitely a little sheer - I put on 3 coats, and can see my nail line if the polish is on the lighter (warm) side.
I don't have many indie polishes (I've been lurking in this thread for awhile), so I was super-excited to receive this box. I think I actually made squealing noises when I found it in the mail box.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Looks like I wasn't the only one that got a Black Sheep Lacquer box today!Â  I also got Smells Like Teen Spirit, cuticle oil, and mysterious glitter, plus Shark Bite (grey holo) and a mystery mini duochrome with a green/gray-ishÂ shift. Pictures below the spoiler in the interest of space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute box with my goodies! It got a little smashed up in shipping, but still adorable.Â
> 
> Swatch and bottle of the mystery duochrome:
> 
> 
> 
> SharkÂ Bite (awesome grey holo; the pictureÂ doesn't do it justice):
> 
> And last but not least, Smells Like Teen Spirit! This is my first thermal, so I was super-excited to get it. It shifts from a light to a darker teal blue. I haven't played with it much yet to see the color shifts, andÂ please excuse the lack of clean-up!
> 
> It's definitely a little sheer -Â I put on 3 coats, and can see my nail line if the polish is on the lighter (warm) side.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't have many indie polishes (I've been lurking in this thread for awhile), so I was super-excited to receive this box. I think I actually made squealing noises when I found it in the mail box.Â :yesss: Â  That's cool!! I was wondering if everybody got the same colors or not. I really like Shark Bite, such an awesome color!! And I can't believe all that was so cheap!! I am really impressed with this one, I had planned on only trying it for one month, but I may keep it for a few.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so here is my other nail mail that came yesterday. It's a monthly sub box (I think?) from Black Sheep Lacquer. This post is pic heavy!!

How cute is the box??





Here are my polishes





The one on the left is Mars and the one in the middle is Smells Like Teen Spirit and the right is a bottle of cuticle oil. I hope you can see all the sparkles in Teen Spirit.





Next is a pot of glittery stuff...and a mini bottle called Blue Yea. Love that one!!

Does anyone know what this stuff is??





I'm not sure if it's for my nails, but how would you use it if it was? Is it for my skin? Hair? I might have to shoot her an email and ask!!
Love the packaging, pretty colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I wasn't the only one that got a Black Sheep Lacquer box today!

I also got Smells Like Teen Spirit, cuticle oil, and mysterious glitter, plus Shark Bite (grey holo) and a mystery mini duochrome with a green/gray-ish shift. Pictures below the spoiler in the interest of space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cute box with my goodies! It got a little smashed up in shipping, but still adorable. 



Swatch and bottle of the mystery duochrome:









Shark Bite (awesome grey holo; the picture doesn't do it justice):





And last but not least, Smells Like Teen Spirit! This is my first thermal, so I was super-excited to get it. It shifts from a light to a darker teal blue. I haven't played with it much yet to see the color shifts, and please excuse the lack of clean-up!





It's definitely a little sheer - I put on 3 coats, and can see my nail line if the polish is on the lighter (warm) side.
I don't have many indie polishes (I've been lurking in this thread for awhile), so I was super-excited to receive this box. I think I actually made squealing noises when I found it in the mail box. 





Those are all so pretty!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's cool!! I was wondering if everybody got the same colors or not. I really like Shark Bite, such an awesome color!! And I can't believe all that was so cheap!! I am really impressed with this one, I had planned on only trying it for one month, but I may keep it for a few.
Agreed! I'm definitely interested to see another few months; this was an awesome box! I was glad to see your post and know that we didn't all get the same colors (or even the same mini), too.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I wasn't the only one that got a Black Sheep Lacquer box today! 

I also got Smells Like Teen Spirit, cuticle oil, and mysterious glitter, plus Shark Bite (grey holo) and a mystery mini duochrome with a green/gray-ish shift. Pictures below the spoiler in the interest of space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Cute box with my goodies! It got a little smashed up in shipping, but still adorable.  



Swatch and bottle of the mystery duochrome:









Shark Bite (awesome grey holo; the picture doesn't do it justice):





And last but not least, Smells Like Teen Spirit! This is my first thermal, so I was super-excited to get it. It shifts from a light to a darker teal blue. I haven't played with it much yet to see the color shifts, and please excuse the lack of clean-up!





It's definitely a little sheer - I put on 3 coats, and can see my nail line if the polish is on the lighter (warm) side.
I don't have many indie polishes (I've been lurking in this thread for awhile), so I was super-excited to receive this box. I think I actually made squealing noises when I found it in the mail box. 



 

Eeeee! I can't wait for mine. Hopefully either tomorrow night or Saturday I will be home to see it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Ok got my box! Will post pics later but I didn't get my extra polish for referring someone and also didn't get the cuticle oil like you gals did!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Ok got my box! Will post pics later but I didn't get my extra polish for referring someone and also didn't get the cuticle oil like you gals did!


 That sucks!! Maybe shoot her an email?? Can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I will for sure email her. I just feel guilty!



Mars, Lateralus, Surf's Up and some red glitter goop.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I will for sure email her. I just feel guilty!
> 
> 
> 
> Mars, Lateralus, Surf's Up and some red glitter goop.


 I saw Surf's Up on her website, I really liked that one!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will for sure email her. I just feel guilty!






Mars, Lateralus, Surf's Up and some red glitter goop.
Im loving Mars.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will for sure email her. I just feel guilty!






Mars, Lateralus, Surf's Up and some red glitter goop.
The description of the subscription only mentions one full size polish, one mini polish, and a bath/body item. So isn't the other full size polish your referral gift? Or did you buy it?


----------



## NotTheMama

> The description of the subscription only mentions one full size polish, one mini polish, and a bath/body item. So isn't the other full size polish your referral gift? Or did you buy it?


 There was a code that we used to get a free polish with your first box. So she should have gotten 3 full sized polishes, one for the sub, one for the code, and one for the referral.


----------



## sleepykat

> The description of the subscription only mentions one full size polish, one mini polish, and a bath/body item. So isn't the other full size polish your referral gift? Or did you buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a code that we used to get a free polish with your first box. So she should have gotten 3 full sized polishes, one for the sub, one for the code, and one for the referral.
Click to expand...

 Oh, I see. It's definitely worth sending an e-mail. Is the code still active?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I see. It's definitely worth sending an e-mail. Is the code still active?
 I don't think so. I think it was just for the whole month of October, but it wouldn't hurt to ask!





Here is CandyNail's 'Gingerbread'


----------



## NurseKelly2012

Just placed my first order from KB Shimmer ! Can't wait till they get here!


----------



## dressupthedog

> Just placed my first order from KB Shimmer ! Can't wait till they get here!


 Great order! I love the formula. It's what got me hooked on indies. I really want Snow Much Fun.


----------



## NurseKelly2012

> Great order! I love the formula. It's what got me hooked on indies. I really want Snow Much Fun.


 Thanks! I think Snow Much Fun and Toast-ess with the Mostest are the ones I'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just placed my first order from KB Shimmer ! Can't wait till they get here!




This is exactly what I am hoping to do with my Christmas money this year.  I totally hinted to my boyfriend's mom tonight while I was over at her house doing her nails but if not then I will buy them ALL!!!


----------



## NurseKelly2012

> This is exactly what I am hoping to do with my Christmas money this year.Â  I totally hinted to my boyfriend's mom tonight while I was over at her house doing her nails but if not then I will buy them ALL!!!


 Yes they look amazing! I can't wait to try them out! I already thought about when I'll wear them so I can use all the holiday ones. Toast-ess with the Mostest is first!


----------



## NurseKelly2012

Anyone know the turnaround time for KB Shimmer polish? I requested priority shipping, just wondering when I should expect it.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so here is my other nail mail that came yesterday. It's a monthly sub box (I think?) from Black Sheep Lacquer. This post is pic heavy!!

How cute is the box??





Here are my polishes





The one on the left is Mars and the one in the middle is Smells Like Teen Spirit and the right is a bottle of cuticle oil. I hope you can see all the sparkles in Teen Spirit.





Next is a pot of glittery stuff...and a mini bottle called Blue Yea. Love that one!!

Does anyone know what this stuff is??





I'm not sure if it's for my nails, but how would you use it if it was? Is it for my skin? Hair? I might have to shoot her an email and ask!!
Wow... I might have to take a look in to this. I need more nail polish like I need a hole in the head, but I have to have them!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know the turnaround time for KB Shimmer polish? I requested priority shipping, just wondering when I should expect it.
Been awhile since I ordered but I didn't think it was very long.  Maybe 2 days???


----------



## NotTheMama

> Wow... I might have to take a look in to this. I need more nail polish like I need a hole in the head, but I have to have them!


 You &amp; me both!


----------



## NurseKelly2012

> Been awhile since I ordered but I didn't think it was very long.Â  Maybe 2 days???


 Thanks! Can't wait to get my order!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Anyone know the turnaround time for KB Shimmer polish? I requested priority shipping, just wondering when I should expect it.


 I'm sure the holiday today didn't help any either. I haven't gotten my Glitter Guilty box yet, and it should have been here on Friday. Tracking shows it should be here tomorrow, though, so it's just slow. I ordered the Hit Polish Hunger Games set and those are still sitting at the PO, too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sure the holiday today didn't help any either. I haven't gotten my Glitter Guilty box yet, and it should have been here on Friday. Tracking shows it should be here tomorrow, though, so it's just slow.

I ordered the Hit Polish Hunger Games set and those are still sitting at the PO, too.
OOOH I wish I had money I wanted the Hunger Games ones too!!!!!  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Here is Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer. she also fixed my issue of missing my referral- she will be sending me the missing one and an extra to makeup for it. Also the glitter is for your body haha I asked her.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Here is Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer. she also fixed my issue of missing my referral- she will be sending me the missing one and an extra to makeup for it. Also the glitter is for your body haha I asked her.


 That's awesome!! I'm so glad to hear that. I have a use for the body glitter...my best friend and I are going old school and heading out to see Jackyl at the end of November. And I have my bachelorette party coming up, too, so it will get used!! Thanks for asking her what it was!! Lol


----------



## Christa W

Got in a Llarowe face book flash sale expires at midnight.  All items in the on sale category are 50% off if you use code "50% Off Sale Items".  Not much left but I got a Dance Legend solar changing polish for $5.50 and Girly Bits Canuck the Dots for $3.00.  I spent my lunch money for the rest of this week but I needed to get something, having an indie withdrawl until the swap box makes it here.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got in a Llarowe face book flash sale expires at midnight.  All items in the on sale category are 50% off if you use code "50% Off Sale Items".  Not much left but I got a Dance Legend solar changing polish for $5.50 and Girly Bits Canuck the Dots for $3.00.  I spent my lunch money for the rest of this week but I needed to get something, having an indie withdrawl until the swap box makes it here.
I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. We can never be in nail polish rehab together; we'd get kicked out for enabling each other. I got a bunch from the sale and then a few that I've been wanting, since I had free shipping anyway.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I see. It's definitely worth sending an e-mail. Is the code still active?
 I don't think so. I think it was just for the whole month of October, but it wouldn't hurt to ask!





Here is CandyNail's 'Gingerbread'

So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just placed my first order from KB Shimmer ! Can't wait till they get here!




Nice haul! Post pics when you get them.


----------



## NurseKelly2012

> Nice haul! Post pics when you get them.


 Thanks! Will do. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here is Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer.

she also fixed my issue of missing my referral- she will be sending me the missing one and an extra to makeup for it. Also the glitter is for your body haha I asked her.
Perfect fall color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got in a Llarowe face book flash sale expires at midnight.  All items in the on sale category are 50% off if you use code "50% Off Sale Items".  Not much left but I got a Dance Legend solar changing polish for $5.50 and Girly Bits Canuck the Dots for $3.00.  I spent my lunch money for the rest of this week but I needed to get something, having an indie withdrawl until the swap box makes it here.
I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. We can never be in nail polish rehab together; we'd get kicked out for enabling each other. I got a bunch from the sale and then a few that I've been wanting, since I had free shipping anyway.





Nice!


----------



## NotTheMama

Here are the Hit Polish Hunger Games polishes.



Girl on Fire



Want Some Sugar?



Snow's Rose



Effie I am in love, she did such a good job on them!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are the Hit Polish Hunger Games polishes.





Girl on Fire





Want Some Sugar?





Snow's Rose





Effie

I am in love, she did such a good job on them!
I almost bought a full size Girl on Fire.  Now thinking if it's still there I will.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I almost bought a full size Girl on Fire.Â  Now thinking if it's still there I will.


 Go for it...not like I'm an enabler or anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Go for it...not like I'm an enabler or anything.




I found out I was getting more money than I thought on payday so I will probably wait til then and GO NUTS!!!  I just hope Hit Polish's holo green Fern Gully is still there too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Go for it...not like I'm an enabler or anything.





Curse my tiny wallet I got a few others from her re-release instead today (along with Fern Gully)!!!  Hope it's still there on actual pay day!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are the Hit Polish Hunger Games polishes.





Girl on Fire





Want Some Sugar?





Snow's Rose





Effie

I am in love, she did such a good job on them!
Those are all so pretty!


----------



## QueenJane

So I am a newbie to indie polishes.  What are your favorites and where should I start?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here are the Hit Polish Hunger Games polishes.




 
What's the polish you are wearing in the photo?


----------



## NurseKelly2012

Just got my KB Shimmer order! They all look gorgeous and I'm so excited to try them!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my KB Shimmer order! They all look gorgeous and I'm so excited to try them!




I was just about to ask if you received them yet.  Tell me how amazing they are so I can put them on my Christmas list!


----------



## NurseKelly2012

> I was just about to ask if you received them yet.Â  Tell me how amazing they are so I can put them on my Christmas list!


 Will do! =)


----------



## NotTheMama

> What's the polish you are wearing in the photo?


 It's a.dorn All Hands on Deck....I LOVE it, I got it from a Llarowe grab bag. I did my nails either Sat or Sun and I seriously have two teeny chips in it. This stuff wears like iron.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my KB Shimmer order! They all look gorgeous and I'm so excited to try them!




Wow


----------



## NurseKelly2012

This is toastess with the mostest over a pink base. Pics don't really do it justice.


----------



## Christa W

Got my grubby little mitts on my first Polish Addict and Scofflaw today! There are 2 that have been on my wish list for awhile and I finally pulled the trigger. 

Left is Scofflaw Sturm Und Drang and right is Polish Addict Lipstick &amp; Shades (my nails are Hit Polish Superman)









One blogger described Sturm Und Drang as "looks like a asphalt sprinkle with lettuce, ice cubes and radicchio. It's so unique and beautiful.." (Shizznizzle was the blogger) and I can not agree more.  This will be my next manicure unless my polishes from LLarowe get here at the same time.  Or my order from Hit Polish does.  HMMMMM.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am a newbie to indie polishes.  What are your favorites and where should I start?
Sorry I thought I replied to you but I didn't.  My biggest advice to start is obviously looking at the lovelies on this thread, find out what makes you swoon.  My first indie was KB Shimmer What's Your Damage.  It's a white crelly with hot pink, lime and black glitters.  This polish screamed BUY me when I saw it swatched.  I follow tons of indie makers on Facebook as well as with Feedly on my iPhone and just blog reading every day.  Find something that interests you and go for it.  If you like holos, glitters, thermals, crellys.  And start checking out Etsy, Big Cartel etc.  It also helps to check out Harlow &amp; Co. and LLarowe as they are great sites that carry some lesser available stuff and depending on where you are located it can be tricky trying to buy them.  Oh and Ninja Polish too.  Those are the ones I have bought from.  Once you start you will get sucked down the rabbit hole of awesome.  Oh and there are sites that list a bunch of indie sellers and have links to their stores.   I recommend Googling "indie polish brands or list of indie polish brands".


----------



## Christa W

Anyone know how long an order from Llarowe takes?  I got in on that flash sale on the 12th and my order is still pending.  I know it's hectic for her and I have learned to be more patient with my orders.. but... I am curious to say the least.  FAQ's mention shipping but wasn't sure if processing was included in the time frames.

Ah nevermind I found the FAQ for this under general ones not shipping... says 48-72 hrs but if not shipped in 10 days to let her know.  Fair enough.


----------



## Christa W

Just got my first holographic spectra flare polish from Hit Polish and what can I say except WOW.  This is so amazing looking.  I only tested on a nail wheel so far so I don't know what it's going to be like on the nail but I am in love.  This is Fern Gully.

I just looked at it using a flashlight from my phone and it's unreal how strong this is.  I only own the newest China Glaze holos which is more subtle.  This is so intense.

Here's another bottle shot along with Pumped Up Kicks redo from Hit Polish also.  She still has one of those full sized left.  Still planing on doing an amazing mani shortly using the two of these.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is toastess with the mostest over a pink base. Pics don't really do it justice.




So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my grubby little mitts on my first Polish Addict and Scofflaw today! There are 2 that have been on my wish list for awhile and I finally pulled the trigger.

Left is Scofflaw Sturm Und Drang and right is Polish Addict Lipstick &amp; Shades (my nails are Hit Polish Superman)









One blogger described Sturm Und Drang as "looks like a asphalt sprinkle with lettuce, ice cubes and radicchio. It's so unique and beautiful.." (Shizznizzle was the blogger) and I can not agree more.  This will be my next manicure unless my polishes from LLarowe get here at the same time.  Or my order from Hit Polish does.  HMMMMM.
Those are so nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just got my first holographic spectra flare polish from Hit Polish and what can I say except WOW.  This is so amazing looking.  I only tested on a nail wheel so far so I don't know what it's going to be like on the nail but I am in love.  This is Fern Gully.

I just looked at it using a flashlight from my phone and it's unreal how strong this is.  I only own the newest China Glaze holos which is more subtle.  This is so intense.

Here's another bottle shot along with Pumped Up Kicks redo from Hit Polish also.  She still has one of those full sized left.  Still planing on doing an amazing mani shortly using the two of these.




Wow!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know how long an order from Llarowe takes?  I got in on that flash sale on the 12th and my order is still pending.  I know it's hectic for her and I have learned to be more patient with my orders.. but... I am curious to say the least.  FAQ's mention shipping but wasn't sure if processing was included in the time frames.

Ah nevermind I found the FAQ for this under general ones not shipping... says 48-72 hrs but if not shipped in 10 days to let her know.  Fair enough.
Mine is pending as well. She usually ships pretty fast, but it does take longer when she has a sale because she gets more orders and/or bigger orders.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my KB Shimmer order! They all look gorgeous and I'm so excited to try them!




Fun! Please do share photos when you wear them. I love KBShimmer polishes.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is pending as well. She usually ships pretty fast, but it does take longer when she has a sale because she gets more orders and/or bigger orders.
That's what I was figuring after I saw that.  I even had one order for my secret santa from another polish brand I have never ordered from before give me shipping notice from today's purchase already.  I guess it today is only the 4th business day.  I am so spoiled by Hit Polish.  I ordered those on Friday and got them today.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am a newbie to indie polishes.  What are your favorites and where should I start?

For interesting glitter toppers (meant to be worn over a solid color), I like Hit Polish which you can buy on etsy.com.

For creamy colored bases with interesting glitter in them, I like KBShimmer. They have their own Web site.

For unusual polishes, I like Hare Polish which I buy from llarowe.com.

For variety, I like Emily de Molly which I buy from llarowe.com.

For very high quality and dark, scattered holographic (a scattered holo looks like it has tiny rainbow sparkles all over; a linear holo looks like there is one giant curving line of rainbow that moves with the light) polishes, I like A England which can be purchased from llarowe.com.

Other favorite brands are Smitten Polish, Darling Diva, Gloss n Sparkle, Femme Fatale, Dance Legend, Pahlish, Colores de Carol, Picture Polish, Neener Neener Nails, The Hungry Asian, I Love Nail Polish (ILNP).


----------



## LolaJay

> For interesting glitter toppers (meant to be worn over a solid color), I like Hit Polish which you can buy on etsy.com. For creamy colored bases with interesting glitter in them, I like KBShimmer. They have their own Web site. For unusual polishes, I like Hare Polish which I buy from llarowe.com. For variety, I like Emily de Molly which I buy from llarowe.com. For very high quality and dark, scattered holographic (a scattered holo looks like it has tiny rainbow sparkles all over; a linear holo looks like there is one giant curving line of rainbow that moves with the light) polishes, I like A England which can be purchased from llarowe.com. Other favorite brands are Smitten Polish, Darling Diva, Gloss n Sparkle, Femme Fatale, Dance Legend, Pahlish, Colores de Carol, Picture Polish, Neener Neener Nails, The Hungry Asian, I Love Nail Polish (ILNP).


 I just got my first Pahlish order today and I can't WAIT to share my mani! Will post tomorrow!


----------



## Christa W

Uh Oh!  Christa found a new thing to play with!!!

Shade





Sun





In transition.  It's so incredibly fast it happens almost instantly.


----------



## wrkreads

I saw on Facebook that Mod Lacquer is having a sale: 15% of $10 or more with the code FALL15. Good until Dec 1.

www.etsy.com/shop/ModLacquer


----------



## NotTheMama

> I saw on Facebook that Mod Lacquer is having a sale: 15% of $10 or more with the code FALL15. Good until Dec 1. www.etsy.com/shop/ModLacquer


 Must. Not. Order. More. Polish.


----------



## JC327

> Uh Oh!Â  Christa found a new thing to play with!!! Shade
> 
> Sun
> 
> In transition.Â  It's so incredibly fast it happens almost instantly.


 Those are so pretty!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

So....hoping there will be some good sales from indie makers and I can buy some goodies!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

We are going to see The Hunger Games tonight so I'm wearing two from my Hit Polish Hunger Games collection. This is Girl on Fire with Snow's Rose as the accent. Snow's Rose is a great formula, went on like a dream. Girl on Fire was very thick and even after two drops of polish thinner was still hard to work with. Which is a shame because it's such a cool polish. I will maybe try one more drop of thinner before I use it the next time. Ack, excuse the clean up, I thought I did a better job than that!! How come some of this stuff only shows up in pictures??? Lol...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





We are going to see The Hunger Games tonight so I'm wearing two from my Hit Polish Hunger Games collection. This is Girl on Fire with Snow's Rose as the accent. Snow's Rose is a great formula, went on like a dream. Girl on Fire was very thick and even after two drops of polish thinner was still hard to work with. Which is a shame because it's such a cool polish. I will maybe try one more drop of thinner before I use it the next time.

Ack, excuse the clean up, I thought I did a better job than that!! How come some of this stuff only shows up in pictures??? Lol...
Snow's Rose looks lovely!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

If I recall correctly, last year on Cyber Monday llarowe.com had a bunch of flash sales that were announced periodically on Facebook. Or was that a different holiday?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





We are going to see The Hunger Games tonight so I'm wearing two from my Hit Polish Hunger Games collection. This is Girl on Fire with Snow's Rose as the accent. Snow's Rose is a great formula, went on like a dream. Girl on Fire was very thick and even after two drops of polish thinner was still hard to work with. Which is a shame because it's such a cool polish. I will maybe try one more drop of thinner before I use it the next time.

Ack, excuse the clean up, I thought I did a better job than that!! How come some of this stuff only shows up in pictures??? Lol...
Cute!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Hit Polish is having a huge 50% sale for Black Friday!! Starting November 28th at 9PM EST through December 2nd 11PM EST.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hit Polish is having a huge 50% sale for Black Friday!! Starting November 28th at 9PM EST through December 2nd 11PM EST.
My hope I can keep my budgeted amount or my wallet will be mad at me.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I just got the e-mail from ILNP that says pre-order for her Holiday Collection starts Friday and goes through Monday Evening. The swatches in the e-mail look amazing--2 greens and a red.


----------



## Christa W

I wish I had realized just how many indie polish makers came out with collections and sales seeing how my first indie was purchased in Sept or something.  I wish I could have saved some money so I can get them all.  Trying to convince the bf to just give me money so I can instead of buying me any gifts


----------



## Christa W

KB shimmer now available on Amazon.  How interesting.  Not eligible for Amazon Prime though and no points KB Shimmer points avail.  Also shipping is pretty high at 3.75, I don't recall the shipping being that much when I ordered directly from them.


----------



## tulosai

SuperChic Lacquer is doing 30% off for black Friday

Mod Lacquer is 15% off as already mentioned.

TheHungryAsian is 20% off but you  have to spend $25 to get it.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> KB shimmer now available on Amazon.Â  How interesting.Â  Not eligible for Amazon Prime though and no points KB Shimmer points avail.Â  Also shipping is pretty high at 3.75, I don't recall the shipping being that much when I ordered directly from them.


 Thank you! I have been eyeing up this Indie for a while. I have a crazy amount of money sitting in my Amazon account, so this is very appealing to me right now. And, it might be an easy way to finish up my SS's. My person didn't mention Indies, but the winter polishes are so cute.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! I have been eyeing up this Indie for a while.

I have a crazy amount of money sitting in my Amazon account, so this is very appealing to me right now.

And, it might be an easy way to finish up my SS's. My person didn't mention Indies, but the winter polishes are so cute.
It's one of my favorites.  You lucky, lucky girl!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SuperChic Lacquer is doing 30% off for black Friday

Mod Lacquer is 15% off as already mentioned.

TheHungryAsian is 20% off but you  have to spend $25 to get it.
Thanks for posting deals!

CJ Lacquer (I've posted a few swatches in the Nail Polish You're Wearing right now thread) is having a sale too.Saturday through Monday, buy two bottles of CJ Lacquer for $16, three for $21 and four for $24!


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting deals!

CJ Lacquer (I've posted a few swatches in the Nail Polish You're Wearing right now thread) is having a sale too.Saturday through Monday, buy two bottles of CJ Lacquer for $16, three for $21 and four for $24!
Of course! I follow several brands on Etsy and will post more deals when/if I see them tomorrow or Friday.  So far myself I think I am only gonna try to take advantage of Hit Polish's deal but weee willll seeeeee.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of course! I follow several brands on Etsy and will post more deals when/if I see them tomorrow or Friday.  So far myself I think I am only gonna try to take advantage of Hit Polish's deal but weee willll seeeeee.
I do too - love love love etsy! Also follow about a million indie makers on instagram. I'll try to post some deals as well &amp; be an enabler LOL. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy some from Hit Polish's sale. I'm trying to be good and I just bought quite a bit of minis from her last sale.


----------



## jenniferrose

Has anyone tried thermals? I noticed that Dance Legend and Eighty4 have them, but because they are indie, there aren't a whole lot of reviews online.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried thermals? I noticed that Dance Legend and Eighty4 have them, but because they are indie, there aren't a whole lot of reviews online.
I haven't tried Dance Legend but I have tried polishes from Eighty4. I won like 5 of my choice from a facebook like referral contest LOL. The owner is SO nice. But anyway, one of my choices was the thermal Two Moons that turns purple when cold and blue when warm. It has kind of a matte finish and dries really quickly.It's lovely - my only thermal....so far.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried thermals? I noticed that Dance Legend and Eighty4 have them, but because they are indie, there aren't a whole lot of reviews online.
My thermals are from Glitter Daze (my fav) and I have 2 from Polish TBH.  I have been extremely pleased with both brands and have been looking elsewhere and found a few I want to buy in the near future just can't decide yet.

I would LOVE to try the Dance Legend themos.  But I am sure they are as smelly and full o' chemicals as the UV changing ones.


----------



## NotTheMama

Darling Diva polish has 30% off your entire order with code THANKFUL going on now, on both her big cartel and etsy site. She has the 5 for 25 deal that I've gotten before, it would be a steal with the code.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hit Polish is having a huge 50% sale for Black Friday!! Starting November 28th at 9PM EST through December 2nd 11PM EST.
Boyfriend told me today to "stop buying polish".  I was a good girl and only ordered one mini and one full sized for now.  If I had more money I would have gotten more for sure.  I adore Rachel and I wanted to support her sale so I bought at least a little something.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boyfriend told me today to "stop buying polish".  I was a good girl and only ordered one mini and one full sized for now.  If I had more money I would have gotten more for sure.  I adore Rachel and I wanted to support her sale so I bought at least a little something.
LOL!  I'm not going to buy anything - I still haven't even tried out the polishes I bought from the last sale.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> LOL! Â I'm not going to buy anything - I still haven't even tried out the polishes I bought from the last sale.


 Me, too! I probably have ~30+ minis from some of the other HitPolish sales and mystery boxes. I just haven't seen as many from her new collection that I am dying to have right now. I think I'm passing. I had a few in my cart , but it just doesn't make sense to me, with the shipping. Plus, I feel like I am starting to drown in Polish. And, the SS will add some new beauties to my drawer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Pretty and Polished is having a Black Friday sale from 10 AM - 4 PM (EST) today. "Almost every polish is at least 30% off!All bath and body products are 10% off with coupon code "Friday10" "

I just ordered a couple of thermals, plus their topcoat and base coat, which I've seen a couple of good things about. I'm excited; some of their thermals (and other polishes) look awesome!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> Pretty and Polished is having a Black Friday sale from 10 AM - 4 PM (EST) today. "Almost every polish is at least 30% off! All bath and body products are 10% off with coupon code "Friday10" " I just ordered a couple of thermals, plus their topcoat and base coat, which I've seen a couple of good things about. I'm excited; some of their thermals (and other polishes) look awesome!


 Enabled. I just picked up 3 Thermals. I am loving the Black Friday sales. Such a great way to try Indies. Description Unit price Qty Amount Tomboyish - Full Size $6.25 USD 1 $6.25 USD April Showers $6.25 USD 1 $6.25 USD Gray Skies $6.25 USD 1 $6.25 USD Thanks for sharing! I have four Thermals coming my ways now... Picked up a pink one yesterday, from Eighty4. I can't wait to try my first Thermal polish. It seems like a fun concept this winter. I've definitely splurged on quite a few purchases this week, but I know I will gift and SS some of it. My postman is going to hate me, though. I need to plan some holiday gifts for the mail ppl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog

I resisted everything else, but I got the mini Hunger Games set from Hit Polish this morning. I've been tempted by those for awhile.


----------



## tulosai

Argh waffling about Beyond the Nails's sale.  I really really want to do it but I am SWIMMING in polish and already over my black friday 'budget' muhahaha.

I did resist all other polish today though except for Hit Polish and Mod Polish.  I wanted the hunger games set for a while like the person above me, and I've been drooooling over 'breaking mod' for an eternity.


----------



## Christa W

Funny thing I found about my polish collection is that I tend to wear my indies more than I any other polish.  My Polish TBH thermal How I Troll is already down to the top of the logo on the bottle from my repeated wear.  I tend not to wear many polishes that often but have been relying on them to be my goto's.  Although I will say I wear my glitter toppers less and I have about 10 from Hit Polish I have yet to wear.  I only ordered a mini of Military Regalia because it's nothing like any shade I currently have and Crash Burn because despite that fact I have a few similar I am a huge Hackers fan and felt like I couldn't pass that one up.  I was a good girl and didn't order any more polishes but I did get two "Melmers" from Michaels and ordered some plates from Winstonia. I hate that so many indies are so limited that I feel like I can not wait or I will never have them.  I hate that feeling like I am missing out on something.  I guess that's part of my OCD/collector habit.  I really would have loved to have a few hundred bucks I didn't need so I could have really gotten all my wish list items.  I can't wait to see the ones you ladies grabbed.

On a side note when Hit Polish does release her holos again I am going to snatch them up.  I love my green one so much I want to try more colors.


----------



## sleepykat

I went polish crazy for the online Black Friday sales--Zoya, Llarowe, and Darling Diva Polish. I have a bonus from work coming in December that will more than cover it all, but it felt weird because I usually spread out my spending quite a bit. I've never ordered this much in a day. Some of it is for other people, but still...okay, enough guilt. I did the Zoya coupon code where if you spend $72, you get a free 12-polish set Dream Box and a free mini Color Lock System. It was free shipping and a free Zoya Remove+ as well. I ordered a handful of Darling Divas that I've been wanting and one of her 5 for $25 mystery grab bags, then used a coupon code to get 30% off the whole order. Llarowe had a coupon code for 20% off everything, all day, since there were glitches with the site and she couldn't offer multiple flash sale codes throughout the day. I had to place multiple orders because your cart expires after a while and empties. My orders qualified for free shipping anyway, but she was also offering combined shipping for multiple orders placed today because of the cart expiration thing. While I don't see it happening, I acknowledge that it would be perfectly reasonable for me to never buy another polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went polish crazy for the online Black Friday sales--Zoya, Llarowe, and Darling Diva Polish. I have a bonus from work coming in December that will more than cover it all, but it felt weird because I usually spread out my spending quite a bit. I've never ordered this much in a day. Some of it is for other people, but still...okay, enough guilt.

I did the Zoya coupon code where if you spend $72, you get a free 12-polish set Dream Box and a free mini Color Lock System. It was free shipping and a free Zoya Remove+ as well.
I ordered a handful of Darling Divas that I've been wanting and one of her 5 for $25 mystery grab bags, then used a coupon code to get 30% off the whole order.
Llarowe had a coupon code for 20% off everything, all day, since there were glitches with the site and she couldn't offer multiple flash sale codes throughout the day. I had to place multiple orders because your cart expires after a while and empties. My orders qualified for free shipping anyway, but she was also offering combined shipping for multiple orders placed today because of the cart expiration thing.
While I don't see it happening, I acknowledge that it would be perfectly reasonable for me to never buy another polish.





Sounds like you did very well.  I can't think of a better way to spend a bonus!  I love shopping smart.


----------



## Christa W

Jindie nails is having a sale for the first 40 customers get 40% off using code SUPPORTSMALLBUSINESS40.  Sale started 20 min ago but she sells out fast so it may be done already.  I passed.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went polish crazy for the online Black Friday sales--Zoya, Llarowe, and Darling Diva Polish. I have a bonus from work coming in December that will more than cover it all, but it felt weird because I usually spread out my spending quite a bit. I've never ordered this much in a day. Some of it is for other people, but still...okay, enough guilt.

I did the Zoya coupon code where if you spend $72, you get a free 12-polish set Dream Box and a free mini Color Lock System. It was free shipping and a free Zoya Remove+ as well.
I ordered a handful of Darling Divas that I've been wanting and one of her 5 for $25 mystery grab bags, then used a coupon code to get 30% off the whole order.
Llarowe had a coupon code for 20% off everything, all day, since there were glitches with the site and she couldn't offer multiple flash sale codes throughout the day. I had to place multiple orders because your cart expires after a while and empties. My orders qualified for free shipping anyway, but she was also offering combined shipping for multiple orders placed today because of the cart expiration thing.
While I don't see it happening, I acknowledge that it would be perfectly reasonable for me to never buy another polish.




Sounds like you did very well.  I can't think of a better way to spend a bonus!  I love shopping smart.

I placed a KBShimmer order after I posted the above. I think that's my last one for a while. Have you seen their shade shifting multichrome holos? Amazing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed a KBShimmer order after I posted the above. I think that's my last one for a while. Have you seen their shade shifting multichrome holos? Amazing.
I want like every single polish she has ever made period.  The formula is amazing.  They last forever.  I ordered the top coat Clearly Quick has anyone tried it yet?  I have heard great things and am very excited about getting it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed a KBShimmer order after I posted the above. I think that's my last one for a while. Have you seen their shade shifting multichrome holos? Amazing.
I want like every single polish she has ever made period.  The formula is amazing.  They last forever.  I ordered the top coat Clearly Quick has anyone tried it yet?  I have heard great things and am very excited about getting it.

Agreed.

I almost ordered the top coat. I read really good reviews on it. Apparently it smells, because it's only 2-free. But I use Seche Vite and that I'm sure isn't free of anything and it really smells. And the Clearly seems not to cause shrinkage.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jindie nails is having a sale for the first 40 customers get 40% off using code SUPPORTSMALLBUSINESS40.  Sale started 20 min ago but she sells out fast so it may be done already.  I passed.
Yeah I have to pass too.  I'm over budget already.


----------



## NurseKelly2012

This is KB Shimmer Snow Much Fun over I Only Have Ice For You:


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is KB Shimmer Snow Much Fun over I Only Have Ice For You:




Pretty! I like the snowflakes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is KB Shimmer Snow Much Fun over I Only Have Ice For You:




Pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Oh no!  Smitten Polish is releasing a collection based on the movie Love Actually which happens to be my favorite Christmas movie not to mention one of my favorite movies of all time.  I have to have it.


----------



## jenniferrose

My first indie! I put in orders with mentality and pretty and polished. Got mentality last week and finally put a coat on. I ordered marmalade and raucous and they are so gorgeous. I almost just want indies now! The deciding factor will be how long and how this one wears off. Raucous below. A brown red matte with shimmer.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first indie! I put in orders with mentality and pretty and polished. Got mentality last week and finally put a coat on. I ordered marmalade and raucous and they are so gorgeous. I almost just want indies now! The deciding factor will be how long and how this one wears off. Raucous below. A brown red matte with shimmer.




Indies are addictive because the variety is amazing. I don't worry about how long a polish wears personally, as long as it's at least a day. As soon as a polish chips, time for a new one! But that's because I have too many.


----------



## jenniferrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Indies are addictive because the variety is amazing. I don't worry about how long a polish wears personally, as long as it's at least a day. As soon as a polish chips, time for a new one! But that's because I have too many.
Whoa. That just opens you up to justification for ownership of 365 nail polishes!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Indies are addictive because the variety is amazing. I don't worry about how long a polish wears personally, as long as it's at least a day. As soon as a polish chips, time for a new one! But that's because I have too many.
Whoa. That just opens you up to justification for ownership of 365 nail polishes!

Haha, exactly. I haven't counted them in quite a while, but I'm sure I do have that many.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first indie! I put in orders with mentality and pretty and polished. Got mentality last week and finally put a coat on. I ordered marmalade and raucous and they are so gorgeous. I almost just want indies now! The deciding factor will be how long and how this one wears off. Raucous below. A brown red matte with shimmer.




I am still wearing my Mentality Kindness after 4 days and the only chip I got was because I was moving around furniture all weekend in my office.  It happens to be a dark holo polish was was fixed with a simple reapply to that nail.  I am loving this brand.  I too almost want to buy nothing but indies because my stash is close to 725 now and other than new textured polishes that come out, I have some form of most polishes already.  In some cases I have multiple polishes that are dupes or near dupes and it's getting to the point where I need to buy indies just to get something new and unique.


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  Smitten Polish is releasing a collection based on the movie Love Actually which happens to be my favorite Christmas movie not to mention one of my favorite movies of all time.  I have to have it.
Post again when it comes out if you remember.  It is my favorite movie (or at least one of them) too!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Post again when it comes out if you remember.  It is my favorite movie (or at least one of them) too!

They are being released today.  I don't see them up yet.


----------



## lochnessie

> Whoa. That just opens you up to justification for ownership of 365 nail polishes!


 Don't forget about toes! That's another 365 right there, so having 730 nail polishes is perfectly reasonable, right? Then pick up a couple more for a leap year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They are being released today.  I don't see them up yet.
Ah ok.  I'm unfortunately gonna have to pass then- stupid polish no buy this month


----------



## Christa W

I really need to shut my computer off and stay away from it.  Polish TBH is having a flash sale of sorts.  50 people get 50% off entire order with code cybermonday50.  I wanted more but held myself to just 2 (one of which was only $2.50!!!).  Not sure if it's still any good by the time some of you read this but I LOVE her thermals they are amazing.  I snatched Alice After Eight which is a pink to purple holo thermal for $6.00

Oh and it glows in the dark too

Gah!  Got another thermal on a bit of a sale 15% Polish Me Silly for Black Friday.  Chalkboard Nails put up swatches of the thermals and I jumped on their Etsy and found myself THE perfect holiday thermal.  Check this out!!





NOT my photo!!!  I took it off the Etsy page for them.  But tell me that isn't the cutest Christmas polish in the world.  I want my long nails back!!!


----------



## Christa W

Just got my Hit Polishes I bought on Black Friday.  Military Regalia is so pretty.  I can not seem to capture it correctly in my lighting today I will try later when I can get near my desk lamp.  I wish I had ordered a full size of that instead it's so different from anything else I have.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first indie! I put in orders with mentality and pretty and polished. Got mentality last week and finally put a coat on. I ordered marmalade and raucous and they are so gorgeous. I almost just want indies now! The deciding factor will be how long and how this one wears off. Raucous below. A brown red matte with shimmer.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to shut my computer off and stay away from it.  Polish TBH is having a flash sale of sorts.  50 people get 50% off entire order with code cybermonday50.  I wanted more but held myself to just 2 (one of which was only $2.50!!!).  Not sure if it's still any good by the time some of you read this but I LOVE her thermals they are amazing.  I snatched Alice After Eight which is a pink to purple holo thermal for $6.00

Oh and it glows in the dark too

Gah!  Got another thermal on a bit of a sale 15% Polish Me Silly for Black Friday.  Chalkboard Nails put up swatches of the thermals and I jumped on their Etsy and found myself THE perfect holiday thermal.  Check this out!!





NOT my photo!!!  I took it off the Etsy page for them.  But tell me that isn't the cutest Christmas polish in the world.  I want my long nails back!!!
Love this color, I think I need to buy a thermal but I have been buying way too many polishes lately.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I bought my first thermals during the Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday sales. I am really excited to try them. I hope I can part with one for my SS, too. Oops. I was going to order doubles, but I was afraid they would ship slow. Pretty &amp; Polished: Tomboyish April Showers Gray Skies Eighty4: Berrly There Polish TBH: Teal The World Ends Alice After Eight Island Fantasy SS's - I know I had Indie Thermals in my Wish List, so I'm fine if I get dupes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No worries!


----------



## Lily V

Ooo, this thread has been like crack!  With all the awesome indie pics &amp; sales, I'm doomed!  I started off innocently- trying to find more info about more indies (only know of some) for my nail secret santa gift (my santee is interested in trying out indies like I am),  and now (not counting the orders placed for my SS gift- which went, "one for her, one for me" 



), I have polishes for me coming in from mod lacquers, the hungry asian, Indigo Bananas,  Literary Lacquers, polish tbh (how could I resist her cyber Mon sale and a polish called reindeer vomit?? hahhaha), colores de carol, and now I just placed my first LLarowe order for several crowstoes, a picture polish, and an a-england! On my poor poor wallet...



  but on the other hand- my pretty pretty nails!  :grabby hands!:   I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought my first thermals during the Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday sales. I am really excited to try them.

I hope I can part with one for my SS, too. Oops. I was going to order doubles, but I was afraid they would ship slow.

Pretty &amp; Polished:
Tomboyish
April Showers
Gray Skies

Eighty4:
Berrly There

Polish TBH:
Teal The World Ends
Alice After Eight
Island Fantasy

SS's - I know I had Indie Thermals in my Wish List, so I'm fine if I get dupes.




No worries!
 I passed on Island Fantasy and I am sure I will regret it.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> I passed on Island Fantasy and I am sure I will regret it.Â


 I wasn't sure about it either. I tend to not like neon colors, and the swatches looked a bit bright. It seemed interesting, tho. And. I figured I could hold onto it until the spring or gift it, if it wasn't quite for me.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooo, this thread has been like crack!  With all the awesome indie pics &amp; sales, I'm doomed!  I started off innocently- trying to find more info about more indies (only know of some) for my nail secret santa gift (my santee is interested in trying out indies like I am),  and now (not counting the orders placed for my SS gift- which went, "one for her, one for me" 



), I have polishes for me coming in from mod lacquers, the hungry asian, Indigo Bananas,  Literary Lacquers, polish tbh (how could I resist her cyber Mon sale and a polish called reindeer vomit?? hahhaha), colores de carol, and now I just placed my first LLarowe order for several crowstoes, a picture polish, and an a-england! On my poor poor wallet...



  but on the other hand- my pretty pretty nails!  :grabby hands!:   I can't wait for them to arrive!

Yes, the ladies on this thread--we pull out our empty wallets with the prettiest nails ever! I'm hoping that my Black Friday/Cyber Monday packages arrive in a staggered manner, rather than my husband coming home to several boxes on the porch in one day. He knows I shopped, but it can be kind of shocking to see it in person if you're not a polish addict. Plus, it prolongs the excitement for me, in a good way. I got a shipping notice today for a Ninja Polish scratch and dent mystery bag that I had forgotten I purchased.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

I found the Llarowe website when I was getting a specific polish for my secret santee nails. WOWOWOW! They have awesome polishes. Seriously love it. Thus thrusting me into the indie polish world!

Indie polish ... here I come!!!

I bought a lilypad polish.. I'd love to buy a llarowe polish or an enchanted polish.

What I don't understand though, is why all of these polishes are SOOO limited edition? I can't buy anything. All but 2 of the llarowe polishes are sold out. Every single one of the enhanted polishes are sold out. There was only like 5-6 to begin with. I just don't get it.

I ordered a KB Shimmer polish, nail treatment... and body scrub for my hands!

Does anyone have KB Shimmer clown puke? Loved this one.

Where do you all get your polishes from and can someone please explain why all these polishes are so limited edition? If I get into indie polishes am I going to have to stalk the websites and follow blogs to see when things get restocked?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, the ladies on this thread--we pull out our empty wallets with the prettiest nails ever! I'm hoping that my Black Friday/Cyber Monday packages arrive in a staggered manner, rather than my husband coming home to several boxes on the porch in one day. He knows I shopped, but it can be kind of shocking to see it in person if you're not a polish addict. Plus, it prolongs the excitement for me, in a good way. I got a shipping notice today for a Ninja Polish scratch and dent mystery bag that I had forgotten I purchased. 




LOL My husband has taken up saying "it's okay baby..." ahaha which I know is him telling himself to calmly bring me the packages from the door rather then be shocked.

That being said, this BF/Cyber Monday... I bought him stuff too ... so he has packages coming and can join in the excitement.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found the Llarowe website when I was getting a specific polish for my secret santee nails. WOWOWOW! They have awesome polishes. Seriously love it. Thus thrusting me into the indie polish world!

Indie polish ... here I come!!!

I bought a lilypad polish.. I'd love to buy a llarowe polish or an enchanted polish.

What I don't understand though, is why all of these polishes are SOOO limited edition? I can't buy anything. All but 2 of the llarowe polishes are sold out. Every single one of the enhanted polishes are sold out. There was only like 5-6 to begin with. I just don't get it.

I ordered a KB Shimmer polish, nail treatment... and body scrub for my hands!

Does anyone have KB Shimmer clown puke? Loved this one.

Where do you all get your polishes from and can someone please explain why all these polishes are so limited edition? If I get into indie polishes am I going to have to stalk the websites and follow blogs to see when things get restocked?
They are usually limited because these are all polishes for the most part that are being completely hand made.  Some larger brands started out that way but as they have expanded have gone to a more production based company similar to the mainstream brands.  I think when Jindie nails made the breast cancer polish I bought in her first release she made 50 bottles.  Plus everyone LOVES indies so demand is quite high and product becomes sold out the minute it is restocked.  It's one of the more annoying aspects I think but at the same time I understand.  I stumbled across a polish I posted here and turns out that there isn't anymore at all.  She decided to move on to a different line and hasn't restocked that polish.  I had no idea at the time that was even possible.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to shut my computer off and stay away from it.  Polish TBH is having a flash sale of sorts.  50 people get 50% off entire order with code cybermonday50.  I wanted more but held myself to just 2 (one of which was only $2.50!!!).  Not sure if it's still any good by the time some of you read this but I LOVE her thermals they are amazing.  I snatched Alice After Eight which is a pink to purple holo thermal for $6.00

Oh and it glows in the dark too

Gah!  Got another thermal on a bit of a sale 15% Polish Me Silly for Black Friday.  Chalkboard Nails put up swatches of the thermals and I jumped on their Etsy and found myself THE perfect holiday thermal.  Check this out!!





NOT my photo!!!  I took it off the Etsy page for them.  But tell me that isn't the cutest Christmas polish in the world.  I want my long nails back!!!


Oh my god.  I NEED THIS.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Ooo can't wait to see everyone's pretties!!! I only bought one polish this past BF/Cyber Monday. I'm kicking myself for not getting any of Love Angeline's polishes when she had them B2G1.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I ordered polishes for me and my Secret Santa Giftee from ILNP this morning. So ... shipping is gonna have to wait until they arrive. I am so excited. I haven't ordered from ILNP since she had the glitter polishes so long ago. I have to admit, I love her glitters, but they are really hard to work with, and they smell like Seche Vite.


----------



## Imberis

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to shut my computer off and stay away from it.  Polish TBH is having a flash sale of sorts.  50 people get 50% off entire order with code cybermonday50.  I wanted more but held myself to just 2 (one of which was only $2.50!!!).  Not sure if it's still any good by the time some of you read this but I LOVE her thermals they are amazing.  I snatched Alice After Eight which is a pink to purple holo thermal for $6.00

Oh and it glows in the dark too

Gah!  Got another thermal on a bit of a sale 15% Polish Me Silly for Black Friday.  Chalkboard Nails put up swatches of the thermals and I jumped on their Etsy and found myself THE perfect holiday thermal.  Check this out!!





NOT my photo!!!  I took it off the Etsy page for them.  But tell me that isn't the cutest Christmas polish in the world.  I want my long nails back!!!
I wish I had seen this earlier! That is so cute.


----------



## FrostKitty

I wanted to post the AWESOME way Chick Polish (my favorite Indi brand hands down) responded to being out of stock on a color I ordered.    I go through Gr8 Grey Owl like it's Crack - if I was a Crack Addict of course.  So I ordered another bottle and a bottle of Flickr which they were out of.   Anyway, Julie at Chick sent me a message telling me they were out of Flickr and would like to send me 4 free polishes to make up for it!!!   How amazing is that?   





Troll Juice 

Wild Rooster 

Doll Face 

Gr8 Grey Owl 

Falcon Pearl and 

Honey Bunch


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to post the AWESOME way Chick Polish (my favorite Indi brand hands down) responded to being out of stock on a color I ordered.    I go through Gr8 Grey Owl like it's Crack - if I was a Crack Addict of course.  So I ordered another bottle and a bottle of Flickr which they were out of.   Anyway, Julie at Chick sent me a message telling me they were out of Flickr and would like to send me 4 free polishes to make up for it!!!   How amazing is that?   





Troll Juice 

Wild Rooster 

Doll Face 

Gr8 Grey Owl 

Falcon Pearl and 

Honey Bunch   
Wow.  Now that's customer service.


----------



## Christa W

My nails do not do this polish justice and I am ashamed to post them.  I can't wait til my nails are a bit longer closer to Christmas.  BUT... I just have to show you how cute this polish is.





Warm.  It's way more light green.  My camera color didn't really focus.





In transition. 









Warm.  I like it this way best.  So cute for Christmas.  Not sure I will get much use out of it 11 other months of the year though.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to post the AWESOME way Chick Polish (my favorite Indi brand hands down) responded to being out of stock on a color I ordered.    I go through Gr8 Grey Owl like it's Crack - if I was a Crack Addict of course.  So I ordered another bottle and a bottle of Flickr which they were out of.   Anyway, Julie at Chick sent me a message telling me they were out of Flickr and would like to send me 4 free polishes to make up for it!!!   How amazing is that?   





Troll Juice 

Wild Rooster 

Doll Face 

Gr8 Grey Owl 

Falcon Pearl and 

Honey Bunch   
Lovely nail mail! And awesome customer service!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nails do not do this polish justice and I am ashamed to post them.  I can't wait til my nails are a bit longer closer to Christmas.  BUT... I just have to show you how cute this polish is.





Warm.  It's way more light green.  My camera color didn't really focus.





In transition. 









Warm.  I like it this way best.  So cute for Christmas.  Not sure I will get much use out of it 11 other months of the year though.
Ooo i LOVE it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to post the AWESOME way Chick Polish (my favorite Indi brand hands down) responded to being out of stock on a color I ordered.    I go through Gr8 Grey Owl like it's Crack - if I was a Crack Addict of course.  So I ordered another bottle and a bottle of Flickr which they were out of.   Anyway, Julie at Chick sent me a message telling me they were out of Flickr and would like to send me 4 free polishes to make up for it!!!   How amazing is that?  





Troll Juice

Wild Rooster

Doll Face

Gr8 Grey Owl

Falcon Pearl and

Honey Bunch  
Great customer service &amp; pretty polishes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nails do not do this polish justice and I am ashamed to post them.  I can't wait til my nails are a bit longer closer to Christmas.  BUT... I just have to show you how cute this polish is.





Warm.  It's way more light green.  My camera color didn't really focus.





In transition.









Warm.  I like it this way best.  So cute for Christmas.  Not sure I will get much use out of it 11 other months of the year though.
So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

YES!!!  I am on a no buy right now due to my finances and today I found out I won a Facebook contest for Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish from LLarowe.  Guess there really is a Santa Claus.


----------



## wrkreads

So I resisted when Mod Lacquer had their last sale, but they're at it again:

Get 15% off your order, no minimum with code SHOP15. Ends Dec 31.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!!!  I am on a no buy right now due to my finances and today I found out I won a Facebook contest for Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish from LLarowe.  Guess there really is a Santa Claus.
Wow, that's a fun prize!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!!!  I am on a no buy right now due to my finances and today I found out I won a Facebook contest for Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish from LLarowe.  Guess there really is a Santa Claus.
Congrats!


----------



## NotTheMama

> YES!!!Â  I am on a no buy right now due to my finances and today I found out I won a Facebook contest for Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish from LLarowe.Â  Guess there really is a Santa Claus.


 Yeah!! Congrats!!


----------



## dressupthedog

I got my December box from Black Sheep Lacquer today!



Spoiler



The extra product this month is bath butter, and the polishes are gorgeous.







Sorry for the bad phone pictures. I have a better picture of the mini but it will. Not. Upload.


----------



## lochnessie

> I got my December box from Black Sheep Lacquer today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The extra product this month is bath butter, and the polishes are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad phone pictures. I have a better picture of the mini but it will. Not. Upload.
> Interesting, I've never used
> Bath butter
> 
> 
> before, so that'll be interesting. Hopefully my box will be here tomorrow, thanks for sharing! I'm excited to see my polishes, those look great!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I got my December box from Black Sheep Lacquer today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The extra product this month is bath butter, and the polishes are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad phone pictures. I have a better picture of the mini but it will. Not. Upload.
> Ok, I have the dumbest question....again. What is bath butter? Is it like bubble bath?? I thought it was like body butter, but with those things on the top, I doubt it's lotion....??? I've gotten two of her boxes and have been confused both times! Lol.....


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Ok, I have the dumbest question....again. What is bath butter? Is it like bubble bath?? I thought it was like body butter, but with those things on the top, I doubt it's lotion....??? I've gotten two of her boxes and have been confused both times! Lol.....


 I'll be posting my Black Sheep Lacquer box yet but I will! I was wondering the same exact thing so I put some on my hand and it feels too sticky to be lotion but when I washed it off my hand felt really nice and smooth!! So i definitely think it's meant for use in the bath or shower. Lol right?! She needs to put instructions for these things hahah


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, I have the dumbest question....again. What is bath butter? Is it like bubble bath?? I thought it was like body butter, but with those things on the top, I doubt it's lotion....??? I've gotten two of her boxes and have been confused both times! Lol.....





Haha, I definitely googled "bath butter" when @bellatrix42 posted her box! Everything I'm seeing online for "bath butter" has additional descriptors to the effect of "foaming bath butter" or "bath butter soap," so I think that helps to confirm what @Sheeeeeelby's experiment turned up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Waahhh* to not getting my box yet. I guess it must take another day to get to me on the east coast, so hopefully it'll be mine tomorrow!


----------



## dressupthedog

I used mine to shave my legs in the bath earlier tonight and it worked really well. I had to google it too lol.


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok, so here's my Black Sheep box. Like the rest, I got the infamous bath butter!! Lol....and my polishes are:



The gold one is Rich Girl and the mini silver one doesn't have a name. I like them both, but I honestly expected something more...Christmasy. I have lots of both gold and silver glitters, so I'm kinda having mixed feelings about this month.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Body Butter looks soooo yummy haha.





My pretties!!!! The 2nd one from left is more purple-y in real life. She forgot to send my referral polish last month so this month she sent my referral, and 2 for the trouble. How awesome of her!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Body Butter looks soooo yummy haha.
> 
> My pretties!!!! The 2nd one from leftÂ is more purple-y in real life. She forgot to send my referral polish last month so this month she sent my referral, and 2 for the trouble. How awesome of her!!!Â


 See, now the one in the middle is more of what I was expecting for this box.


----------



## myzeri

I have a quick question, and thought this might be the place to post it.

In the new year, I've been promised that I can get another sub box. So, I'm looking to indie sub boxes. A Box Indied is way too expensive for my tastes. I've found both Black Sheep and Glitter Guilty.

Are there any others? Good/bad experiences with these two? Suggestions?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a quick question, and thought this might be the place to post it.

In the new year, I've been promised that I can get another sub box. So, I'm looking to indie sub boxes. A Box Indied is way too expensive for my tastes. I've found both Black Sheep and Glitter Guilty.

Are there any others? Good/bad experiences with these two? Suggestions?

Thanks for the help.
I love Glitter Guilty! I got my box in a couple days ago (I'll post pictures later) and the colors are super pretty! I haven't had any bad experiences with it, every time I've had a question she's been super nice and responded really quickly! I really like that she really seems to take what you say into consideration!

I don't know if your just into indie nail polish, but Innocent and Twisted Alchemy (indie makeup), Ophelia's Apothecary (bath and skin care), and Madd Style Cosmetics, called the Mad Cat Style box, (indie makeup) also have subscription boxes


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Glitter Guilty! I got my box in a couple days ago (I'll post pictures later) and the colors are super pretty! I haven't had any bad experiences with it, every time I've had a question she's been super nice and responded really quickly! I really like that she really seems to take what you say into consideration!

I don't know if your just into indie nail polish, but Innocent and Twisted Alchemy (indie makeup), Ophelia's Apothecary (bath and skin care), and Madd Style Cosmetics, called the Mad Cat Style box, (indie makeup) also have subscription boxes 
I'll have to take a look into those as well. Thank you!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I have a quick question, and thought this might be the place to post it. In the new year, I've been promised that I can get another sub box. So, I'm looking to indie sub boxes. A Box Indied is way too expensive for my tastes. I've found both Black Sheep and Glitter Guilty. Are there any others? Good/bad experiences with these two? Suggestions? Thanks for the help.


 I love my Glitter Guilty box, I've never been disappointed in anything I've gotten. And if you post a pic of your mani or box reveal on her Facebook page you can win a free full size polish from her site in your next months box. I have only subscribed for a few months and I've already won a free polish. Black Sheep Lacquer is another good one, but see my post for this months box. I liked what I got, but I have lots of gold and silver glitters and I was hoping (wanting?) something more Christmasy. But she does have good customer service, she was awesome when she forgot Sheeeeelby's referral polish, and more than made up for it, I think. There is another one called You Polish, but I don't think it's recurring. I think she puts them up on a certain day of the month and then you pick 2 of the 5 polishes she has for that month. Google it and you should find it.


----------



## Christa W

OMG I got my polishes from the LLarowe contest already today shipped in a huge box priority mail.  She even threw in another polish in there that needs some thinner/ Glitter Food to fix it up.

Here is CrowsToes





Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas





Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf





Lush Lacquer (no Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells

And my favorites





Nerd Lacquer The Lando System &amp; Gotterdammerung


----------



## NotTheMama

> OMG I got my polishes from the LLarowe contest already today shipped in a huge box priority mail.Â  She even threw in another polish in there that needs some thinner/ Glitter Food to fix it up. Here is CrowsToes
> 
> Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas
> 
> Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf
> 
> Lush Lacquer (no Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells And my favorites
> 
> Nerd Lacquer The Lando System &amp; Gotterdammerung


 Those are AWESOME!! Can I come over and do my nails??


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love my Glitter Guilty box, I've never been disappointed in anything I've gotten. And if you post a pic of your mani or box reveal on her Facebook page you can win a free full size polish from her site in your next months box. I have only subscribed for a few months and I've already won a free polish.

Black Sheep Lacquer is another good one, but see my post for this months box. I liked what I got, but I have lots of gold and silver glitters and I was hoping (wanting?) something more Christmasy. But she does have good customer service, she was awesome when she forgot Sheeeeelby's referral polish, and more than made up for it, I think.

There is another one called You Polish, but I don't think it's recurring. I think she puts them up on a certain day of the month and then you pick 2 of the 5 polishes she has for that month. Google it and you should find it.
I'll look at the You Polish one as well. Thank you!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> OMG I got my polishes from the LLarowe contest already today shipped in a huge box priority mail.Â  She even threw in another polish in there that needs some thinner/ Glitter Food to fix it up. Here is CrowsToes
> 
> Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas
> 
> WOW! You won all of those?! Sooo cool! Congrats! Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf
> 
> Lush Lacquer (no Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells And my favorites
> 
> Nerd Lacquer The Lando System &amp; Gotterdammerung


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Those are AWESOME!! Can I come over and do my nails??
Yes of course.  I am in Florida so if you need a vacation from the cold you come see me we will do you up in some Christmas CrowsToes!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WOW! You won all of those?! Sooo cool! Congrats!
I still can't believe it!!!  I thought it was a choice of one not every single item.  I was floored.  I got word while I was checking email after being sick all morning so it was a nice surprise.  I don't think I could have asked for a better prize.  They are all so swoon worthy.  AND I owe it all to this forum.  I wouldn't know what an indie was, nor would I know who Llarowe even was!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes of course.  I am in Florida so if you need a vacation from the cold you come see me we will do you up in some Christmas CrowsToes!!! 

I still can't believe it!!!  I thought it was a choice of one not every single item.  I was floored.  I got word while I was checking email after being sick all morning so it was a nice surprise.  I don't think I could have asked for a better prize.  They are all so swoon worthy.  AND I owe it all to this forum.  I wouldn't know what an indie was, nor would I know who Llarowe even was!!!
That is soooo awesome. I love it when ladies on MUT win stuff!! Can't wait to see your pretty manis with those!!! This forum definitely started my indie craze too. hehe. 

I'm thinking my no-buy is going to broken soon though. Love Angeline is releasing a new collection and it looks gorgeous! 

Eighty4 is having a sale on like all her polish! Some are $5 and the others are $6.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is soooo awesome. I love it when ladies on MUT win stuff!! Can't wait to see your pretty manis with those!!! This forum definitely started my indie craze too. hehe. 

I'm thinking my no-buy is going to broken soon though. Love Angeline is releasing a new collection and it looks gorgeous! 

Eighty4 is having a sale on like all her polish! Some are $5 and the others are $6.
It's going to be very hard.  I told my boyfriend I would try saving some money for some bigger ticket items we need to fix on my car.  (like a windshield).  But he did say it was OK to spend any Christmas money on whatever I wanted including nail polish.  His grandma usually gives me $100 and his dad sometimes gives me $50-$100 so I am hoping those will cure my lemmings.  Maybe I will drop it in my PayPal so I can order things sparingly.  Maybe!


----------



## smiletorismile

This is the Glitter Guilty monthly box.





Monthly mini in Pinecones and Hollyberries, Blueberry Cheesecake popcorn, and the monthly me in Snowed In. (This has white snowflake glitters in it!!)





Closeup of the awesome that is Snowed In! 

*Sorry for the awful picture, I got a new camera and it's awful!


----------



## lochnessie

*Enabler alert* 

Pomegranate Nail Lacquers has been having a sale for $4 polishes, shipping included! I placed an order sometime around Black Friday/Cyber Monday and got my 2 polishes earlier this week - "Lust in the Library" and "Cuddles". I've only swatched them, but they seemed to go on fairly smooth with no streaking issues for Cuddles. Today is the last day of her sale.


----------



## NotTheMama

I just saw on Hit Polish's Facebook page that she is closing down her shop and all polishes are on sale starting today at 4:00pm.  Full size polishes from $3.75, minis from $2.00, Spectraflair from $7.50.  It says she will restock once on 12/20/13 and when they're gone, that's it.  That makes me said, her movie based polish collections were so much fun.


----------



## dressupthedog

Sad! I love Hit Polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just saw on Hit Polish's Facebook page that she is closing down her shop and all polishes are on sale starting today at 4:00pm.  Full size polishes from $3.75, minis from $2.00, Spectraflair from $7.50.  It says she will restock once on 12/20/13 and when they're gone, that's it.  That makes me said, her movie based polish collections were so much fun.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just saw on Hit Polish's Facebook page that she is closing down her shop and all polishes are on sale starting today at 4:00pm.  Full size polishes from $3.75, minis from $2.00, Spectraflair from $7.50.  It says she will restock once on 12/20/13 and when they're gone, that's it.  That makes me said, her movie based polish collections were so much fun.
I saw this too and my heart sank.  She set the bar high for me in terms of service.  I hope to get a few of the new ones and maybe a full sized one of Green Kryptonite if it's still there when she releases the new ones.  If not I am sure there is a reason and wish her all the best of luck in whatever she does.


----------



## MissTrix

*December's Indie Haul!* 










*Nail Pattern Boldness "Boop-Oop-A-Dupe"*, *Crows Toes "Hellhound"* and *"Indian Summer"*





*ILNP "Nostalgia"*, *A England "Ophelia"* and* "Princess Tears"*





*Colors by Llarowe:* *Moonshine*, *Hellcat*, *Oh Christmas Tree*, *Feelings Whoa Whoa Whoa*, *Piece of Me*


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *December's Indie Haul!* 









*Nail Pattern Boldness "Boop-Oop-A-Dupe"*, *Crows Toes "Hellhound"* and *"Indian Summer"*





*ILNP "Nostalgia"*, *A England "Ophelia"* and* "Princess Tears"*





*Colors by Llarowe:* *Moonshine*, *Hellcat*, *Oh Christmas Tree*, *Feelings Whoa Whoa Whoa*, *Piece of Me*

Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my December box from Black Sheep Lacquer today! The extra product this month is bath butter, and the polishes are gorgeous.








Sorry for the bad phone pictures. I have a better picture of the mini but it will. Not. Upload.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so here's my Black Sheep box. Like the rest, I got the infamous bath butter!! Lol....and my polishes are:





The gold one is Rich Girl and the mini silver one doesn't have a name. I like them both, but I honestly expected something more...Christmasy. I have lots of both gold and silver glitters, so I'm kinda having mixed feelings about this month.
Cute!


----------



## sleepykat

Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part One is from Darling Diva

Darling Diva Booty Call (I already have this one from a previous Darling Diva mystery grab bag, so my future sister-in-law will probably get this one):





Darling Diva Caramel Martini (I received this one, too, in a previous mystery grab bag, but I traded it for a long-time lemming; I'm happy to have this one):





Darling Diva Angel:





Darling Diva Fancy Nancy:





Darling Diva Radiance (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Purple Rain (much more holo in person):





Darling Diva Anna:





Darling Diva Intimate Secret:





Darling Diva Serendipity:





Darling Diva Bohemian Rhapsody (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Eternal Kiss: 





Darling Diva Sashay Away:


----------



## NotTheMama

> Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part One is from Darling Diva Darling Diva Booty Call (I already have this one from a previous Darling Diva mystery grab bag, so my future sister-in-law will probably get this one):
> 
> Darling Diva Caramel Martini (I received this one, too, in a previous mystery grab bag, but I traded it for a long-time lemming; I'm happy to have this one):
> 
> Darling Diva Angel:
> 
> Darling Diva Fancy Nancy:
> 
> Darling Diva Radiance (more holo in person):
> 
> Darling Diva Purple Rain (much more holo in person):
> 
> Darling Diva Anna:
> 
> Darling Diva Intimate Secret:
> 
> Darling Diva Serendipity:
> 
> Darling Diva Bohemian Rhapsody (more holo in person):
> 
> Darling Diva Eternal Kiss:Â
> 
> Darling Diva Sashay Away:


 Those are all awesome!! Was this a mystery bag?


----------



## sleepykat

Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Two is from KBShimmer

KBShimmer Lottie Dottie: 



KBShimmer Pretty in Punk:





KBShimmer Pigment of my Imagination:





KBShimmer Rollin' with the Chromies:





KBShimmer Get Clover It:


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part One is from Darling Diva

Darling Diva Booty Call (I already have this one from a previous Darling Diva mystery grab bag, so my future sister-in-law will probably get this one):





Darling Diva Caramel Martini (I received this one, too, in a previous mystery grab bag, but I traded it for a long-time lemming; I'm happy to have this one):





Darling Diva Angel:





Darling Diva Fancy Nancy:





Darling Diva Radiance (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Purple Rain (much more holo in person):





Darling Diva Anna:





Darling Diva Intimate Secret:





Darling Diva Serendipity:





Darling Diva Bohemian Rhapsody (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Eternal Kiss: 





Darling Diva Sashay Away:




Those are all awesome!! Was this a mystery bag? The first five were from a mystery bag, and the rest were ones I chose. (The last time I checked, the mystery bag wasn't available, but maybe she'll bring it back. It was 5 for $25.)


----------



## sleepykat

Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Three is various brands that I got from llarowe.com

Color Club Halo-graphic: 



Color Club Over the Moon:





Dance Legend Termo Trio #2 (this one allegedly can become 3 different colors depending on temperature; I'm guessing best for long nails):





Dance Legend Termo #162:





Dance Legend Termo #182 (glitter and thermal, yay!):





Dance Legend #15 (Llarowe exclusive):





A England Tristam (more holo in person):





A England Dragon (more holo in person):





A England Briar Rose (more holo in person):





Hare Polish Cosmo Blossoms:





Hare Polish Afterglow:





Elevation Polish Naked Night Sky:





Different Dimension Chocolate:





Hare Polish Rad Cloud:





Picture Polish Frosting:





Hare Polish Bisbee:





Ah, so many lemmings killed! (No animals were harmed in the making of these photos. A lemming in this context refers to a much-lusted-after-polish. This level of desire eats at you until you kill it; either by getting the item, something similar enough, or in rare cases gaining large amounts of self-control.) Not to mention my end-of-the-year bonus.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Three is various brands that I got from llarowe.com Color Club Halo-graphic:
> 
> Color Club Over the Moon:
> 
> Dance Legend Termo Trio #2 (this one allegedly can become 3 different colors depending on temperature; I'm guessing best for long nails):
> 
> Dance Legend Termo #162:
> 
> Dance Legend Termo #182 (glitter and thermal, yay!):
> 
> Dance Legend #15 (Llarowe exclusive):
> 
> A England Tristam (more holo in person):
> 
> A England Dragon (more holo in person):
> 
> A England Briar Rose (more holo in person):
> 
> Hare Polish Cosmo Blossoms:
> 
> Hare Polish Afterglow:
> 
> Elevation Polish Naked Night Sky:
> 
> Different Dimension Chocolate:
> 
> Hare Polish Rad Cloud:
> 
> Picture Polish Frosting:
> 
> Hare Polish Bisbee:
> 
> Ah, so many lemmings killed! (No animals were harmed in the making of these photos. A lemming in this context refers to a much-lusted-after-polish. This level of desire eats at you until you kill it;Â either by getting the item, something similar enough, or in rare cases gaining large amounts of self-control.)Â Not to mention my end-of-the-year bonus.


 Those are all great! I am on a polish no buy right now but I decided that any money I get for Christmas will go for polish.


----------



## NotTheMama

> The first five were from a mystery bag, and the rest were ones I chose. (The last time I checked, the mystery bag wasn't available, but maybe she'll bring it back. It was 5 for $25.)


 I love her 5 for $25 deal and if you wait til she has a coupon code it's really a great deal. I might snag one if she puts them back up after Christmas.


----------



## MissTrix

Awesome haul @sleepykat ! I think I'll be adding a few of those to my neverending wishlist. lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Oh my goodness @sleepykat !! Amazing haul!! I'll have to keep my eye out for that 5 for $25 deal!!  

Ladies, I'm dying to order some polish over here!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

After SS, Black Friday, Cyber Monday... I have too many pretties to try. I have been wearing a Pretty &amp; Polished April Showers. I think this is just as great for winter. It's a thermal... Shifts from blue to white, with glitter! This is the first thermal I have worn before. It's been fun with the winter weather. I think I want to try my SS gift next... One of the lovely In The Mood pinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/products/may-flowers


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After SS, Black Friday, Cyber Monday... I have too many pretties to try. I have been wearing a Pretty &amp; Polished April Showers. I think this is just as great for winter. It's a thermal... Shifts from blue to white, with glitter! This is the first thermal I have worn before. It's been fun with the winter weather. I think I want to try my SS gift next... One of the lovely In The Mood pinks.






http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/products/may-flowers
That's a cool polish!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Body Butter looks soooo yummy haha.





My pretties!!!! The 2nd one from left is more purple-y in real life. She forgot to send my referral polish last month so this month she sent my referral, and 2 for the trouble. How awesome of her!!!
Great colors, nice she sent you two freebies


----------



## jenniferrose

Did anyone happen to order from Pretty and Polished over the Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend? I totally understand needing extra time with the holidays/shopping craziness but it has been 2 and a half weeks. Anyone receive theirs?


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> Did anyone happen to order from Pretty and Polished over the Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend? I totally understand needing extra time with the holidays/shopping craziness but it has been 2 and a half weeks. Anyone receive theirs?


 I ordered 11/29. I think that was that weekend. I think my Polish TBH was my slow order. I don't remember that one taking that long to arrive. But, I also can't find a Paypal tracking email. I would recommend emailing her about it.


----------



## lochnessie

> Did anyone happen to order from Pretty and Polished over the Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend? I totally understand needing extra time with the holidays/shopping craziness but it has been 2 and a half weeks. Anyone receive theirs?


 I ordered on black Friday, and my order arrived pretty early on - I think it arrived on the following Thursday. I didn't receive a tracking number; my polishes just appeared in my mailbox. I'd definitely contact her!


----------



## jenniferrose

@NittanyLionGRRL and @lochnessie - Thanks! She got right back to me. Definitely should have emailed her weeks ago.


----------



## sleepykat

Darling Diva Caramel Martini:





Dance Legend Termo #182:


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I got my polishes from the LLarowe contest already today shipped in a huge box priority mail.  She even threw in another polish in there that needs some thinner/ Glitter Food to fix it up.

Here is CrowsToes





Jingle Balls, Holly &amp; Hellfire, Bah [email protected]#$%*G Humbug, Blue Christmas &amp; Making Christmas





Girly Bits Appartion, Ozotic 517 and Dollish Polish Dark Elf





Lush Lacquer (no Polish Me Silly) in Winter Blues &amp; Silver Bells

And my favorites





Nerd Lacquer The Lando System &amp; Gotterdammerung
Great prize!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darling Diva Caramel Martini:





Dance Legend Termo #182:




Omg I LOVE both of those! so so so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the Glitter Guilty monthly box.





Monthly mini in Pinecones and Hollyberries, Blueberry Cheesecake popcorn, and the monthly me in Snowed In. (This has white snowflake glitters in it!!)





Closeup of the awesome that is Snowed In! 

*Sorry for the awful picture, I got a new camera and it's awful!
Gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *December's Indie Haul!* 









*Nail Pattern Boldness "Boop-Oop-A-Dupe"*, *Crows Toes "Hellhound"* and *"Indian Summer"*





*ILNP "Nostalgia"*, *A England "Ophelia"* and* "Princess Tears"*





*Colors by Llarowe:* *Moonshine*, *Hellcat*, *Oh Christmas Tree*, *Feelings Whoa Whoa Whoa*, *Piece of Me*
Those are great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part One is from Darling Diva

Darling Diva Booty Call (I already have this one from a previous Darling Diva mystery grab bag, so my future sister-in-law will probably get this one):





Darling Diva Caramel Martini (I received this one, too, in a previous mystery grab bag, but I traded it for a long-time lemming; I'm happy to have this one):





Darling Diva Angel:





Darling Diva Fancy Nancy:





Darling Diva Radiance (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Purple Rain (much more holo in person):





Darling Diva Anna:





Darling Diva Intimate Secret:





Darling Diva Serendipity:





Darling Diva Bohemian Rhapsody (more holo in person):





Darling Diva Eternal Kiss:





Darling Diva Sashay Away:




Enjoy your pretties!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Two is from KBShimmer

KBShimmer Lottie Dottie: 



KBShimmer Pretty in Punk:





KBShimmer Pigment of my Imagination:





KBShimmer Rollin' with the Chromies:





KBShimmer Get Clover It:




Wow so pretty I need to place an order with KB shimmer.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Three is various brands that I got from llarowe.com

Color Club Halo-graphic: 



Color Club Over the Moon:





Dance Legend Termo Trio #2 (this one allegedly can become 3 different colors depending on temperature; I'm guessing best for long nails):





Dance Legend Termo #162:





Dance Legend Termo #182 (glitter and thermal, yay!):





Dance Legend #15 (Llarowe exclusive):





A England Tristam (more holo in person):





A England Dragon (more holo in person):





A England Briar Rose (more holo in person):





Hare Polish Cosmo Blossoms:





Hare Polish Afterglow:





Elevation Polish Naked Night Sky:





Different Dimension Chocolate:





Hare Polish Rad Cloud:





Picture Polish Frosting:





Hare Polish Bisbee:





Ah, so many lemmings killed! (No animals were harmed in the making of these photos. A lemming in this context refers to a much-lusted-after-polish. This level of desire eats at you until you kill it; either by getting the item, something similar enough, or in rare cases gaining large amounts of self-control.) Not to mention my end-of-the-year bonus.



 Love all your choices.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darling Diva Caramel Martini:





Dance Legend Termo #182:




So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

I think I just died and went to glitter heaven.  Hit Polish making a few last minute polishes to release before she closes for good and one of them is an Invader Zim mix.  It's only my absolute favorite cartoon ever!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I just died and went to glitter heaven.  Hit Polish making a few last minute polishes to release before she closes for good and one of them is an Invader Zim mix.  It's only my absolute favorite cartoon ever! 
They all look sooooo pretty!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I just died and went to glitter heaven.  Hit Polish making a few last minute polishes to release before she closes for good and one of them is an Invader Zim mix.  It's only my absolute favorite cartoon ever! 
Doom!!!   I love, love Invader Zim... damn it.   Have to order but that's it for me and polish - that's it I tell you.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I just died and went to glitter heaven.  Hit Polish making a few last minute polishes to release before she closes for good and one of them is an Invader Zim mix.  It's only my absolute favorite cartoon ever! 
I don't see it!!!  Where?  Where is it?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see it!!!  Where?  Where is it?   
Not being released until Friday.  I saw it on her FB page


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not being released until Friday.  I saw it on her FB page
Okay... my last order from her should be here tomorrow, I'm setting a reminder.


----------



## Christa W

Boo.  Cart jacked on my Zim full sized from Hit Polish.  I am not a happy camper.

So... I figured out a solution.  I bought 3 mini's.  I will get an empty bottle and put them in it.  Problem solved.  I asked her if she had any extra bottles which unfortunately she did not.  It sucks because her bottles are really unique.


----------



## Christa W

KB Shimmer discontinuing a bunch of the blogger holiday polishes and others.  Sucks too because I might miss out!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Just saw on FB Hit Polish has restocked.


----------



## kellsbells

Does anyone remember the code for a free polish from Black Sheep? My husbands giving me a year subscription for christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it's still valid? I'm on a tablet so the thought of going through all the pages is making me sick, lol, but god help me, i'll do it if i have to! Thanks!


----------



## lochnessie

> Does anyone remember the code for a free polish from Black Sheep? My husbands giving me a year subscription for christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it's still valid? I'm on a tablet so the thought of going through all the pages is making me sick, lol, but god help me, i'll do it if i have to! Thanks!


 It's on her blog (http://blacksheeplacquer.wordpress.com), FREEME. Her post said it was only good through October, though, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## kellsbells

Thank you SO much [@]lochnessie[/@]! I'll give it a shot, can't hurt to try!


----------



## Christa W

Just got the Christmas money I was hoping for.  Wish I would have known it would be here this early.  I would have been ordering from the LLarowe sales. Oh well.  All things happen for a reason.  Can't wait to shop!!! So many sales, or do I wait until after Christmas???


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the Christmas money I was hoping for.  Wish I would have known it would be here this early.  I would have been ordering from the LLarowe sales. Oh well.  All things happen for a reason.  Can't wait to shop!!! So many sales, or do I wait until after Christmas???
Oooo whatcha gonna get?!

I ordered a bunch of Love, Angeline recently.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooo whatcha gonna get?!

I ordered a bunch of Love, Angeline recently. 
I know I really wanted to order some of the My Online Shop stamping plates.  As far as polish goes I have so many I want I just don't know what to choose.  I ordered a few from Hit Polish on the 20th so I have them coming.  I really want some good holos I think.  Or some non glittery thermals.  I had a list in a notebook (dedicated to only notes about nail polish) but when I started looking I realized I had already bought similar looking stuff.  I think I want a few KB Shimmers too.  I am on a quest to find unique items.  I will check out that brand. 

I am completely OK not spending any until I get a good deal either.  I am usually someone who is all about the NOW and I think it hurts me.  I am willing to be patient if that's what it takes as well, just very excited I don't have to pass on something if I really like it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooo whatcha gonna get?!

I ordered a bunch of Love, Angeline recently. 
I know I really wanted to order some of the My Online Shop stamping plates.  As far as polish goes I have so many I want I just don't know what to choose.  I ordered a few from Hit Polish on the 20th so I have them coming.  I really want some good holos I think.  Or some non glittery thermals.  I had a list in a notebook (dedicated to only notes about nail polish) but when I started looking I realized I had already bought similar looking stuff.  I think I want a few KB Shimmers too.  I am on a quest to find unique items.  I will check out that brand. 

I am completely OK not spending any until I get a good deal either.  I am usually someone who is all about the NOW and I think it hurts me.  I am willing to be patient if that's what it takes as well, just very excited I don't have to pass on something if I really like it.

A lot of nail bloggers have recently done best of 2013 posts of various sorts. Maybe check those out and see what gets your heart going.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A lot of nail bloggers have recently done best of 2013 posts of various sorts. Maybe check those out and see what gets your heart going.
Ooooh!  What a great idea thank you!


----------



## lochnessie

Those of you getting the Black Sheep Lacquer box: have you been billed yet for your January box? I had problems last month with getting an invoice, and I contacted Erin and she figured out what went wrong. However, I haven't seen anything so far for this month, and I just want to make sure I don't miss out!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Those of you getting the Black Sheep Lacquer box: have you been billed yet for your January box? I had problems last month with getting an invoice, and I contacted Erin and she figured out what went wrong. However, I haven't seen anything so far for this month, and I just want to make sure I don't miss out!Â


 I haven't gotten an email yet. Maybe tomorrow? I thought she sent it out on the 22nd last month.


----------



## NotTheMama

Oh, no, sorry, I just went back &amp; looked at my email...she sent it out on December 12th for the January box. Said to let her know by Dec 27th if you want the January box. Maybe send her an email if you didn't get it.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, no, sorry, I just went back &amp; looked at my email...she sent it out on December 12th for the January box. Said to let her know by Dec 27th if you want the January box.

Maybe send her an email if you didn't get it.
Ooh, good to know! I just sent her an e-mail, but I didn't want to bother her needlessly. I'm sure she'll get things sorted out. Thank you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A lot of nail bloggers have recently done best of 2013 posts of various sorts. Maybe check those out and see what gets your heart going.
I am now making a list.  Looks like a few sites are going to either be down for the holidays or not shipping which gives me some time to make some great choices.  I have decided on 2 KB Shimmers from the Holiday collection so far and 1 A England.  I have heard great things about that brand for a long time and think I am going to use this as an opportunity to try them out.  I also can't decide if I want the thermal/texture LLarowe Dance Legend exclusive or not.  I read the reviews and people were pretty mixed.  I already own one pink to purple thermal but this one is textured!!  I may have to get that one too. 

I saw Mentality was releasing a textured holo line in the new year. I am not how I feel about that one.  I also think if I see Zoya have any sales again I might try and grab a few of the ones I was going to get before and after the Halloween debacle I just said forget it. 

I got my Hit Polishes today and I have to say I was so hung up on Invader Zim as a glitter and got mad because I missed out on the full size and ended up ordering 3 mini's instead, it wasn't my favorite.  Blackened Amethyst is so pretty.  I also got Barbie Girl and that was a much more sparkly than I thought it would be looking at the online pics.  It's got some iridescent glitters in it. 





With flash on top.  Without below.  I couldn't get Blackened Amethyst to really reflect how strong the holo is but trust me it's amazing.  Not quite as in  your face as the green one I have Fern Gully but I am very much looking forward to seeing it outside.  I have a manicure I did for Christmas using the Invader Zim and the Blackened Amethyst in the "nail polish you are wearing right now" forum too.


----------



## sleepykat

@Christa W regarding Dance Legend thermals: I don't know anything about textured thermals. But I have tried two so far of the DL thermals that I got from Llarowe. The one with glitter, #182, that I posted photos of, was fabulous and everything I wanted. But I just tried the Trio #2 and I was very disappointed; it didn't change color unless I used cold water, and even then not very much. It wasn't even worth photographing. (The regular color was a nice periwinkle, but still...) KBShimmer I do recommend. I have some A England's that I haven't tried yet, but I have only ever seen rave reviews about them. I'm currently wearing Picture Polish 'Imperial' and I think it's awesome for anyone who loves purple.


----------



## lochnessie

> @Christa W regarding Dance Legend thermals: I don't know anything about textured thermals. But I have tried two so far of the DL thermals that I got from Llarowe. The one with glitter, #182, that I posted photos of, was fabulous and everything I wanted. But I just tried the Trio #2 and I was very disappointed; it didn't change color unless I used cold water, and even then not very much. It wasn't even worth photographing. (The regular color was a nice periwinkle, but still...) KBShimmer I do recommend. I have some A England's that I haven't tried yet, but I have only ever seen rave reviews about them. I'm currently wearing Picture Polish 'Imperial' and I think it's awesome for anyone who loves purple.


 I got a few of the Pretty and Polished non-glittery thermals on black Friday, and I've been impressed with their color changing so far - I've used Tomboyish and Good Vibrations, and they changed color right around room temperature, even on my shorties. They dried to a somewhat matte finish and I had a bit of trouble leveling them out, but nothing that a coat of topcoat couldn't take care of.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got a few of the Pretty and Polished non-glittery thermals on black Friday, and I've been impressed with their color changing so far - I've used Tomboyish and Good Vibrations, and they changed color right around room temperature, even on my shorties. They dried to a somewhat matte finish and I had a bit of trouble leveling them out, but nothing that a coat of topcoat couldn't take care of.
OOOOH!  I have that brand on my "to try list" I just looked up Tomboyish and fell in love.  Wow!.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Christa W regarding Dance Legend thermals: I don't know anything about textured thermals. But I have tried two so far of the DL thermals that I got from Llarowe. The one with glitter, #182, that I posted photos of, was fabulous and everything I wanted. But I just tried the Trio #2 and I was very disappointed; it didn't change color unless I used cold water, and even then not very much. It wasn't even worth photographing. (The regular color was a nice periwinkle, but still...)
KBShimmer I do recommend. I have some A England's that I haven't tried yet, but I have only ever seen rave reviews about them. I'm currently wearing Picture Polish 'Imperial' and I think it's awesome for anyone who loves purple.
I appreciate your feedback on the Dance Legend.  I was curious about the trios.  I think maybe I will invest in the ones I really, really want instead.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOOH!  I have that brand on my "to try list" I just looked up Tomboyish and fell in love.  Wow!. 
Here's a picture I took while I was wearing it, that I meant to post awhile ago. It's Tomboyish while it was changing color - apparently my thumb was really warm! 



(Edited to correct name of polish!)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Two is from KBShimmer

KBShimmer Pretty in Punk: 



 
This is one of the ones I want.  What do you think of it?


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  Some of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday haul...Part Two is from KBShimmer KBShimmer Pretty in Punk:
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the ones I want.Â  What do you think of it?
Click to expand...

 I haven't worn it yet, but I've always had success with KBShimmer's formula. It's soooo pretty in the bottle. I recommend checking out the photos and review on the blog Pointless Cafe; she shows it in different lighting and at several different angles so you can really see the color shift and the linear holo. Green is definitely the main focus; the holo bend looks blue and brownish purple to me. If you want another multichrome with linear holo, but with a purple/blue focus, you might want Rollin With the Chromies. It's in the same Pointless Cafe post.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't worn it yet, but I've always had success with KBShimmer's formula. It's soooo pretty in the bottle. I recommend checking out the photos and review on the blog Pointless Cafe; she shows it in different lighting and at several different angles so you can really see the color shift and the linear holo. Green is definitely the main focus; the holo bend looks blue and brownish purple to me. If you want another multichrome with linear holo, but with a purple/blue focus, you might want Rollin With the Chromies. It's in the same Pointless Cafe post.
I realized when I was making this ever growing list that I only own neon or white crellies from KB Shimmer.  I am dying to try this one.  I will check those pics.


----------



## jenniferrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a picture I took while I was wearing it, that I meant to post awhile ago. It's Tomboyish while it was changing color - apparently my thumb was really warm! 



(Edited to correct name of polish!)

I ordered three thermals and only have tried one. I also have Tomboyish on my nails. I adore the temperature change - quite obvious and right around room temperature. I often have the nails white and the ends (part sticking past my finger) green. Very cool. The only thing I was disappointed in was how thin the polish was. You can see some streaks where I did not get an even coat when it is all green. I'm typically a one or two coat person and you definitely need more. It is also super matte, which I was not expecting but love. The wear has also been great for a week. Overall happy and excited to try the other two.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

> I ordered three thermals and only have tried one. I also have Tomboyish on my nails. I adore the temperature change - quite obvious and right around room temperature. I often have the nails white and the ends (part sticking past my finger) green. Very cool. The only thing I was disappointed in was how thin the polish was. You can see some streaks where I did not get an even coat when it is all green. I'm typically a one or two coat person and you definitely need more. It is also super matte, which I was not expecting but love. The wear has also been great for a week. Overall happy and excited to try the other two.


 I haven't tried my Tomboyish yet. I tried April Showers first. Thermal as well, from Pretty &amp; Polished. I loved, loved, loved it. I wish I would have taken pictures. It basically changed between white and blue, with very pretty blue glitters.


----------



## sleepykat

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139913/cult-nails-warehouse-clearance-select-shades


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139913/cult-nails-warehouse-clearance-select-shades
Enabler!!!   I went to the site which lead to an hour lost on Vampy Varnish and an order for several shades.    Last week I debated ordering from Cult Nails and BB Couture - BB Couture won... I'm sorry I didn't decide to hit Cult Nails instead.


----------



## NotTheMama

I've got Christmas money!!  Anyone know of any indies having year end sales???

ETA: besides Cult Nails, I already have some of them, so looking for new to me brands.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got Christmas money!!  Anyone know of any indies having year end sales???

ETA: besides Cult Nails, I already have some of them, so looking for new to me brands.
Serum No 5 is having some sales plus an extra 10% off everything with code finalcountdown13

I am still working on more lists since I too have some Christmas money

Also just learned Color 4 Nails is having a clearance sale 50% selected polishes.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139913/cult-nails-warehouse-clearance-select-shades
Enabler!!!   I went to the site which lead to an hour lost on Vampy Varnish and an order for several shades.    Last week I debated ordering from Cult Nails and BB Couture - BB Couture won... I'm sorry I didn't decide to hit Cult Nails instead.   

I read about it on Temptalia.com and I assumed it would be over, since I'm way behind on my blog reading and the post was from like Dec. 11 or 13. Lo and behold, still going. I think I ordered four. I convinced myself to only buy limited edition shades on sale instead of the initial rationalization of "Well, if I buy some at regular price and some at sale price and it will even out." But for the permanent shades that I want, I can wait for a sale or coupon for them. I ordered so much from Llarowe's flash sales, I have to hold back somewhere. I narrowly resisted half price Sally Hansen value sets at CVS tonight, and did not resist an Essie and a China Glaze at TJ Maxx...


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got Christmas money!!  Anyone know of any indies having year end sales???

ETA: besides Cult Nails, I already have some of them, so looking for new to me brands.
Serum No 5 is having some sales plus an extra 10% off everything with code finalcountdown13

I am still working on more lists since I too have some Christmas money

Also just learned Color 4 Nails is having a clearance sale 50% selected polishes.

Oh, dear, I looked at Color 4 Nails website. My brain is now screaming "BUY ALL THE FEMME FATALE!"


----------



## Christa W

Ordered my last Hit Polish today.  I only bought one this time.  The specraflairs are awesome but I had to reign in my crazy and not spend all my Christmas money getting every shade she had!!  I should have though because there were discount coupons, she ships fast and I love the 2 shades I already own.  Oh well.  Yay for self control!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ordered my last Hit Polish today.  I only bought one this time.  The specraflairs are awesome but I had to reign in my crazy and not spend all my Christmas money getting every shade she had!!  I should have though because there were discount coupons, she ships fast and I love the 2 shades I already own.  Oh well.  Yay for self control!
I went crazy on the Spectraflairs. I didn't buy every shade...but pretty close. Last Hit Polish order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Just saw on Facebook, Darling Diva polish is 20% off with code Holiday20. Through 1/1/14.


----------



## Christa W

Polished by KPT having year end 2 day sale starting 12/26.  I might have to check that one out.  I have been admiring some of those thermals from afar.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw on Facebook, Darling Diva polish is 20% off with code Holiday20. Through 1/1/14.
Several shades are on sale for $5 or $6 on her etsy shop, too, so another 20% off that is a good deal.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've got Christmas money!!  Anyone know of any indies having year end sales???

ETA: besides Cult Nails, I already have some of them, so looking for new to me brands.
What brands have you tried already?


----------



## NotTheMama

> What brands have you tried already?


 Polish Addict, Darling Diva, Cult Nails, Serum No 5, Glitter Guilty, Glitter Daze, Hit Polish, Black Sheep Lacquer...I'm sure there are one or two I'm forgetting...I'm too lazy to go check


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What brands have you tried already?

Polish Addict, Darling Diva, Cult Nails, Serum No 5, Glitter Guilty, Glitter Daze, Hit Polish, Black Sheep Lacquer...I'm sure there are one or two I'm forgetting...I'm too lazy to go check 
loveangeline.com: ~~Christmas polishes have been marked down to $5 and the Deep in The Enchanted Forest collection is being discontinued and is marked down to $6/$8 (holo).

Colores de Carol is having a blog sale; get 15% off when you spend $15 or more, no code needed: http://www.storenvy.com/stores/160536-colores-de-carol-blog-sale

Soflajo.com: Enter code holiday2013 for 10% off $20 till 12/31.


----------



## Christa W

I just ordered 2 from the Polished by KPT sale.  She's known for thermals so I got one thermal that I have been drooling at for awhile and one crelly that is right up my alley.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered 2 from the Polished by KPT sale.  She's known for thermals so I got one thermal that I have been drooling at for awhile and one crelly that is right up my alley. 
I've been looking at her sale all afternoon! I've got so many polishes I should really try out before I buy anymore, though (and I have more on the way)! Which ones did you end up ordering?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been looking at her sale all afternoon! I've got so many polishes I should really try out before I buy anymore, though (and I have more on the way)! Which ones did you end up ordering?
La Cantrina thermal and Gloomy October crelly


----------



## wrkreads

Enabler alert:

Mod Lacquer has a sale on - Get 15% off your order at checkout with the coupon code SHOP15. Plus they have a large selection in the Retired/Sale section.

Mrs P's Nail Potions has a huge amount of coupons right now:

LIMITED EDITION lacquer available from November 1 to December 31, 2013 (or while supplies last) is Silent Night - deep dark bluey green jelly filled with fine gold glitters and silver holographic dust. Looks just like a starry winter night sky. FREE mini bottle with purchase of $25.00+ CAD (before shipping). FREE full-sized bottle with purchase of $50.00+ CAD (before shipping). No coupon code necessary.

FOLLOWING COUPON CODES ALSO CURRENTLY APPLY:

FALL2013 - entire eight piece Fall 2013 collection for $50.00 CAD
NYDREAM40 - entire six piece I Dream of NY collection for $40.00 CAD
NYDREAMDUO - Papa Don't Peach and Glam-Rocker for $15.00 CAD
NYSET32 - entire five piece I Dream of NY collection for $32.00 CAD
BUY5GET5 - $5.00 CAD off when you purchase any 5 full-sized bottles (cannot be combined with any other offer)
BUY10GET10 - $10.00 CAD off when you purchase any 10 full-sized bottles (cannot be combined with any other offer)

The Lady Varnishes does all fandom polishes - Use code 5FORU until January 1st to receive 5% off all orders.

Glimmer by Erica - Take 15% off your order of two or more Glimmers by entering NewYear15. Code active through Jan 2nd


----------



## Christa W

I just ordered a back up of How I Troll by Polish TBH because it's one of my favorites and with the discount going on right now it was only $5.20.  I snatched up Island Fantasy which wasn't as much of a sale but a 45% off isn't too bad.  Before shipping both were only $11.00 and shipping was $2.50 so yeah I think that was a decent deal.  I have very much enjoyed her thermals.  Code is TILLITSGONE if anyone is interested.


----------



## NotTheMama

Just saw on FB that Sea Lore polish is 20% off with code HOLIDAY through 1/1/14.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered a back up of How I Troll by Polish TBH because it's one of my favorites and with the discount going on right now it was only $5.20.  I snatched up Island Fantasy which wasn't as much of a sale but a 45% off isn't too bad.  Before shipping both were only $11.00 and shipping was $2.50 so yeah I think that was a decent deal.  I have very much enjoyed her thermals.  Code is TILLITSGONE if anyone is interested. 
Just picked up Island Fantasy as well - as you said, with the 45% off, it's definitely not bad for a thermal. I haven't tried Polish TBH yet, and I tend to stay away from most glitters, but I'll give it a try! Thanks for the enabling.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just picked up Island Fantasy as well - as you said, with the 45% off, it's definitely not bad for a thermal. I haven't tried Polish TBH yet, and I tend to stay away from most glitters, but I'll give it a try! Thanks for the enabling. 




Anytime! Muahaha.  I have 4 of her polishes.  I adore the 3 other thermals I own.  I love them. Application is great.



 











Top pic is Alice After Eight (cold is bottle warm is on my fingers), middle is Teal the World Ends and bottom two are How I Troll over white.


----------



## sleepykat

Every Beauty Boutique~~End of Season Sale! Buy one, get one free. Add your free choice in Notes to Seller: https://www.etsy.com/shop/everybeautyboutique?ref=l2-shopheader-name#


----------



## sleepykat

Punk Candies~~End of the year sale!!! Use code END13 for 25% off entire order: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PunkCandies


----------



## Christa W

Whew!  Been on a polish buying craze.  Ordered A England Sleeping Palace today to go along with my other purchases yesterday.  All I had left on my must list is a few KB Shimmers.  Oh and maybe some Mentality.  So I am not even close to having everything I want but I am getting to a place in my stash where I am nearing 800 polishes (will be over that by the time this haul is over) and I am desperate to try and find things that are unique or are nothing like what I already have.  I think I need a break!


----------



## disconik

Did everyone check out the Hit Polish store closing sale?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone check out the Hit Polish store closing sale?
I bought a few on her restock 12/20 and I got one polish on the last one.  I bought Pewter Goblet gray holo.


----------



## disconik

I went a little crazy.  I got 9 bottles.  One of which was a mini of steampunk revival.  I'm pretty sure it was the last bottle of it so I'm glad I got it.  I'm planning on doing a tribute post on my blog once they all finally make it here.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Enabler alert:

Mod Lacquer has a sale on - Get 15% off your order at checkout with the coupon code SHOP15. Plus they have a large selection in the Retired/Sale section.

Thank you! I placed an order with Mod Lacquer last night; one full size and five minis:

Verde MontaÃ±a Glitter Nail Polish 15ml

Waxing Whimsical Glitter Nail Polish Mini - 4ml

Lavender Festival Glitter Nail Polish Mini - 4ml

Cherry Fizz Nail Polish Mini - 4ml

Seabound Nail Polish Mini - 4ml

Sasquatch Glitter Nail Polish Mini - 4ml


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a little crazy.  I got 9 bottles.  One of which was a mini of steampunk revival.  I'm pretty sure it was the last bottle of it so I'm glad I got it.  I'm planning on doing a tribute post on my blog once they all finally make it here.
I went a lot crazy. See, PayPal has this feature called Bill Me Later that is very dangerous. I make payments at least twice a month, though, so that I don't get in too deep. Anyway, I ordered a lot from the Hit Polish restock on the 27th. But I had a coupon code on top of the sale prices, so that saved me like an additional $10. I'm not sure if I will ever need any more holos... The crellies were an unbeatable price.

(Holographic) Radiant Orchid

(Holographic) Decadence

(Linear Holographic) UnTEAL We Meet Again

(Linear Holographic) Cerise

(Linear Holographic) Peas in a Pod

(Linear Holographic) Copper Mango Tango

(Linear Holographic) It Came From Beneath

(Linear Holographic) Luscious Lavender

(Holographic) Adonis

(Linear Holographic) Fern Gully

(Linear Holographic) Cinnamon Hottie

(Linear Holographic) Chianti

Enlighten-MINT (Crelly)

Eqyptian Goddess (Crelly)

Supernova (Crelly)


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew!  Been on a polish buying craze.  Ordered A England Sleeping Palace today to go along with my other purchases yesterday.  All I had left on my must list is a few KB Shimmers.  Oh and maybe some Mentality.  So I am not even close to having everything I want but I am getting to a place in my stash where I am nearing 800 polishes (will be over that by the time this haul is over) and I am desperate to try and find things that are unique or are nothing like what I already have.  I think I need a break!
You may know already, but just in case: Mentality has a way better selection in their bigcartel shop than in their etsy shop.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a lot crazy. See, PayPal has this feature called Bill Me Later that is very dangerous. I make payments at least twice a month, though, so that I don't get in too deep. Anyway, I ordered a lot from the Hit Polish restock on the 27th. But I had a coupon code on top of the sale prices, so that saved me like an additional $10. I'm not sure if I will ever need any more holos... The crellies were an unbeatable price.

(Holographic) Radiant Orchid

(Holographic) Decadence

(Linear Holographic) UnTEAL We Meet Again

(Linear Holographic) Cerise

(Linear Holographic) Peas in a Pod

(Linear Holographic) Copper Mango Tango

(Linear Holographic) It Came From Beneath

(Linear Holographic) Luscious Lavender

(Holographic) Adonis

(Linear Holographic) Fern Gully

(Linear Holographic) Cinnamon Hottie

(Linear Holographic) Chianti

Enlighten-MINT (Crelly)

Eqyptian Goddess (Crelly)

Supernova (Crelly)


I ended up getting:

Jubilation (White crelly with turquoise, red, green, and silver glitter)

Steampunk Revival Glitter Top Coat

Egyptian Goddess!  How could I not?  Sooo pretty.

Pennies from Heaven (Golden Rose Shimmer Polish with gold and copper glitters)

UHF (Gray Shimmer Polish with all sorts of pretty glitter)

Sunset Over Sedona (burgundy shimmer with fuchsia, turquoise, iridescent, garnet, gold and copper glitter)

Funfetti Rainbow Glitter Top Coat

Euphoria Purple Jelly Glitter Polish

Planet 808 (navy charcoal shimmer polish with navy blue, royal blue, black, silver, gunmetal and gray glitters)

I can't let myself do the pay later option.  I have to give my sorry ass willpower a budget and reason.  lol


----------



## lochnessie

I bought my first (and last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Hit Polishes during the last restock. I picked up:

Pennies from Heaven

In Loving Memory (white crelly with gold/silver/tan/brown/copper glitters)

Euphoria

So Refreshing (green jelly with green and turquoise glitters)

Innocence (Pink crelly with red/pink/fuschia/gold/silver glitter)

I was tempted by Egyptian Goddess, and now I wish I got it! But too late now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought my first (and last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Hit Polishes during the last restock. I picked up: Pennies from Heaven

In Loving Memory (white crelly with gold/silver/tan/brown/copper glitters)

Euphoria

So Refreshing (green jelly with green and turquoise glitters)

Innocence (Pink crelly with red/pink/fuschia/gold/silver glitter)

I was tempted by Egyptian Goddess, and now I wish I got it! But too late now.
I bought In Loving Memory when she first released it.  I wore to my brother's graduation.  It matched what I was wearing perfectly.  It was so soft yet sparkly and was looked so good on.  I forgot to take pictures because I was out of town and knew I couldn't post it but I really do love that one.  I was temped by Egyptian Goddess and the other teal crelly but I have so many already.  I had to be a good girl.  I would have bought Innocence too if I hadn't already bought Barbie Girl on last restock.  I had realized I didn't have any pink polish from her except for my OOOK glitter.  I think you did well and I hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## Christa W

OK I am done for now.  Just ordered Sand in My Stocking and Pretty in Punk from KB Shimmer.  I need to make sure I have enough cash left over to get my plates I want.  Someone please take my paypal away!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You may know already, but just in case: Mentality has a way better selection in their bigcartel shop than in their etsy shop.
I want the Matte Holo topper so bad!!!  It's so tempting too with free US shipping.  Must. Resist.


----------



## lochnessie

> I want the Matte Holo topper so bad!!!Â  It's so tempting too with free US shipping.Â  Must. Resist.


 At least it's not a time-critical thing, though, like a big sale. One of the biggest reasons I love Mentality is that they price their polishes reasonably and don't do crazy restocks/sales/etc, and always offer free shipping. Matte holo will still be there in a few weeks if you hold off!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At least it's not a time-critical thing, though, like a big sale. One of the biggest reasons I love Mentality is that they price their polishes reasonably and don't do crazy restocks/sales/etc, and always offer free shipping. Matte holo will still be there in a few weeks if you hold off!
Exactly!  Although my problem tends to be I always go for the OMG I need this now because it won't be here again and spend all my money!!  I love Mentality polishes a lot.  It was hard to choose the one polish because the selection is SO vast.

Ever since I first posted that I have been playing on their site.  There are far too many awesome polishes for one store!


----------



## lochnessie

Sigh, not that I need any more polish, but I just placed an eighty4 order - lots of polishes on sale and free shipping (no code necessary). I just picked up Envied (a light, bright blue frost), Penny for a Thought (awesome red/orange duochrome), and Chameleon (green thermal) for $14 total!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, not that I need any more polish, but I just placed an eighty4 order - lots of polishes on sale and free shipping (no code necessary). I just picked up Envied (a light, bright blue frost), Penny for a Thought (awesome red/orange duochrome), and Chameleon (green thermal) for $14 total! 
Ooh going there now!  I have heard great things about them.

So tempted to order Candy Corn thermal!! Gah.  I need to find my store envy info...

Enabler!  I bought the candy corn one.  I couldn't resit.  I love seeing how we each go to the same brands on some of these and buy completely different things!!  Too funny.


----------



## lochnessie

> Ooh going there now!Â  I have heard great things about them. So tempted to order Candy Corn thermal!! Gah.Â  I need to find my store envy info... Enabler!Â  I bought the candy corn one.Â  I couldn't resit.Â  I love seeing how we each go to the same brands on some of these and buy completely different things!!Â  Too funny.


 Bwahaha! I'm impressed; this is my first eighty4 order, and my package is already on the move! It's supposed to be here on Thursday! It's a good thing I'll be home and my husband won't be that day... He was giving me a hard time about my squarehue box today. Little does he know that almost 20 polishes are still on their way to me! It's time for a no buy after all these sales... But Christmas + my January birthday justifies it, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bwahaha! I'm impressed; this is my first eighty4 order, and my package is already on the move! It's supposed to be here on Thursday!

It's a good thing I'll be home and my husband won't be that day... He was giving me a hard time about my squarehue box today. Little does he know that almost 20 polishes are still on their way to me! It's time for a no buy after all these sales... But Christmas + my January birthday justifies it, right?





I had to remind my boyfriend I was using my Christmas money to shop for polish.  I work from home though so he will never notice.  I was good, I only got one from that sale.  I also almost bought like 4 more orders and stopped.  I think I only have 7 coming now.  No wait... 9 total. 

I still feel like there is something I am not getting I really wanted...

...


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to remind my boyfriend I was using my Christmas money to shop for polish.  I work from home though so he will never notice.  I was good, I only got one from that sale.  I also almost bought like 4 more orders and stopped.  I think I only have 7 coming now.  No wait... 9 total. 

I still feel like there is something I am not getting I really wanted...

...
I keep finding stuff that I didn't know I wanted; that's the problem! Between facebook, instagram, and this thread, I'm surrounded by enablers!

My husband and I have an agreement that I won't overflow from my polish rack - everything must fit on there. However, with my approximately 100 polishes, it's only ~3/5 full so far with single rows and I can start to double or triple stack if need be, since my shelves are 3" deep. We each have our own spending/Christmas money, so he makes fun of me for my obsession but isn't upset about it.

I'm currently wearing Black Sheep Lacquer's "Lips Like Sugar" - I got a mini in my subscription box this month, and just ordered a full size today (which I'm, er, planning on gifting...). This is a swatch from her store's website! 





I'm currently wearing it over white, so it looks really bright when the polish is cold (dark) and just a nice gold shimmer when it's warmer. I'll probably try it over a nude or light pink next time instead of white. I'm loving thermal polishes right now - it's so much fun when I go outside (or when I'm freezing in my office)!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep finding stuff that I didn't know I wanted; that's the problem! Between facebook, instagram, and this thread, I'm surrounded by enablers!

My husband and I have an agreement that I won't overflow from my polish rack - everything must fit on there. However, with my approximately 100 polishes, it's only ~3/5 full so far with single rows and I can start to double or triple stack if need be, since my shelves are 3" deep. We each have our own spending/Christmas money, so he makes fun of me for my obsession but isn't upset about it.

I'm currently wearing Black Sheep Lacquer's "Lips Like Sugar" - I got a mini in my subscription box this month, and just ordered a full size today (which I'm, er, planning on gifting...). This is a swatch from her store's website! 





I'm currently wearing it over white, so it looks really bright when the polish is cold (dark) and just a nice gold shimmer when it's warmer. I'll probably try it over a nude or light pink next time instead of white. I'm loving thermal polishes right now - it's so much fun when I go outside (or when I'm freezing in my office)!
[email protected]  This is amazing!  Your nails are so beautiful.  I love this transition.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  [email protected]  This is amazing!  Your nails are so beautiful.  I love this transition. 
Not my nails (I wish!), since this is from the Black Sheep Lacquer site. However, the polish does transition beautifully and quickly - it's awesome!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not my nails (I wish!), since this is from the Black Sheep Lacquer site. However, the polish does transition beautifully and quickly - it's awesome!
Oh that's OK!  I bet yours are just as fabulous!!!


----------



## Christa W

Here's Hit Polish Barbie Girl with flash.  I was playing around with it.  It kind of washes out with my skin tone in my office lighting at night but this way is very pretty.   It's packed with iridescent shimmers and glitters.  I like this.  It's super girly and delicate.  I don't normally go that route but when I do, I want it to be overly feminine and that's what I think this one turns out to be.





I was a little disappointed the larger glitters got covered up with my 3rd coat.  In the future I am going to layer this over another pink maybe Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Presto Pink.  I think the glitters will show better better.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Hit Polish Barbie Girl with flash.  I was playing around with it.  It kind of washes out with my skin tone in my office lighting at night but this way is very pretty.   It's packed with iridescent shimmers and glitters.  I like this.  It's super girly and delicate.  I don't normally go that route but when I do, I want it to be overly feminine and that's what I think this one turns out to be.





I was a little disappointed the larger glitters got covered up with my 3rd coat.  In the future I am going to layer this over another pink maybe Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Presto Pink.  I think the glitters will show better better.
That is a cute, girly pink, and a great mani! I'm so sad to be trying out Hit Polish right as she's closing down - she's got some great stuff!

I'm constantly trying to walk the line between being office appropriate(ish) and finding polishes that are fun and unique. I think my 50-something male coworkers don't quite know what to make of my nail polish sometimes. Polishes like these fit the bill nicely, though - it's a light pink, so it won't raise any eyebrows, but it has the awesome glittery iridescent features, too.


----------



## Christa W

Just ordered another that's been on my list forever.  Polish Addict Punk Rock Chic.  I actually could have gotten it cheaper before using a sale code but I saw her advertise it on Facebook and just decided to go for it now since it's a last chance.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a cute, girly pink, and a great mani! I'm so sad to be trying out Hit Polish right as she's closing down - she's got some great stuff!

I'm constantly trying to walk the line between being office appropriate(ish) and finding polishes that are fun and unique. I think my 50-something male coworkers don't quite know what to make of my nail polish sometimes. Polishes like these fit the bill nicely, though - it's a light pink, so it won't raise any eyebrows, but it has the awesome glittery iridescent features, too. 
I have 18 full sized Hit Polish and I think 18 mini's as well.  I love them all.  I need to start making polish and fill the void she's leaving behind.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a cute, girly pink, and a great mani! I'm so sad to be trying out Hit Polish right as she's closing down - she's got some great stuff!

I'm constantly trying to walk the line between being office appropriate(ish) and finding polishes that are fun and unique. I think my 50-something male coworkers don't quite know what to make of my nail polish sometimes. Polishes like these fit the bill nicely, though - it's a light pink, so it won't raise any eyebrows, but it has the awesome glittery iridescent features, too. 
I have 18 full sized Hit Polish and I think 18 mini's as well.  I love them all.  I need to start making polish and fill the void she's leaving behind.

Christa Polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Hit Polish Barbie Girl with flash.  I was playing around with it.  It kind of washes out with my skin tone in my office lighting at night but this way is very pretty.   It's packed with iridescent shimmers and glitters.  I like this.  It's super girly and delicate.  I don't normally go that route but when I do, I want it to be overly feminine and that's what I think this one turns out to be.





I was a little disappointed the larger glitters got covered up with my 3rd coat.  In the future I am going to layer this over another pink maybe Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Presto Pink.  I think the glitters will show better better.
Very cute! A very light swipe with remover on a cotton pad over the surface will show the glitters,


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went a lot crazy. See, PayPal has this feature called Bill Me Later that is very dangerous. I make payments at least twice a month, though, so that I don't get in too deep. Anyway, I ordered a lot from the Hit Polish restock on the 27th. But I had a coupon code on top of the sale prices, so that saved me like an additional $10. I'm not sure if I will ever need any more holos... The crellies were an unbeatable price.

(Holographic) Radiant Orchid

(Holographic) Decadence

(Linear Holographic) UnTEAL We Meet Again

(Linear Holographic) Cerise

(Linear Holographic) Peas in a Pod

(Linear Holographic) Copper Mango Tango

(Linear Holographic) It Came From Beneath

(Linear Holographic) Luscious Lavender

(Holographic) Adonis

(Linear Holographic) Fern Gully

(Linear Holographic) Cinnamon Hottie

(Linear Holographic) Chianti

Enlighten-MINT (Crelly)

Eqyptian Goddess (Crelly)

Supernova (Crelly)


I ended up getting:

Jubilation (White crelly with turquoise, red, green, and silver glitter)

Steampunk Revival Glitter Top Coat

Egyptian Goddess!  How could I not?  Sooo pretty.

Pennies from Heaven (Golden Rose Shimmer Polish with gold and copper glitters)

UHF (Gray Shimmer Polish with all sorts of pretty glitter)

Sunset Over Sedona (burgundy shimmer with fuchsia, turquoise, iridescent, garnet, gold and copper glitter)

Funfetti Rainbow Glitter Top Coat

Euphoria Purple Jelly Glitter Polish

Planet 808 (navy charcoal shimmer polish with navy blue, royal blue, black, silver, gunmetal and gray glitters)

I can't let myself do the pay later option.  I have to give my sorry ass willpower a budget and reason.  lol

Sounds like fun choices.

I think it's psychologically easier for my husband to see regular payments going out rather than spikes for each purchase.

It is sad that Hit Polish will be gone, but I also have so many polishes that I can't imagine running out of any of my Hit Polishes. Well, maybe a mini. It's pretty hard to use up an entire bottle of polish when you only wear each one like once a year or so.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Sigh. I really want to get a job that allows me to wear nail polish. I have so many I haven't been able to try yet!!!

I might pick up a polish from Eighty4's sale.

Also, CandyNail is having 30% OFF!!!!!! Granted she is in Canada so shipping is more expensive but she has gorgeous polishes!


----------



## sleepykat

> Sigh. I really want to get a job that allows me to wear nail polish. I have so many I haven't been able to try yet!!! I might pick up a polish from Eighty4's sale. Also, CandyNail is having 30% OFF!!!!!! Granted she is in Canada so shipping is more expensive but she has gorgeous polishes!


 I love being able to wear whatever polish I want at work (casual office). I worked in restaurants for 8 years and wasn't allowed to. I think I'm more than making up for it now. I ordered some from eighty4. I hope their thermals are good. But if not, they were very inexpensive. I found last night that there are a lot of indies for sale on storenvy from blog sales and polish addicts destashing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being able to wear whatever polish I want at work (casual office). I worked in restaurants for 8 years and wasn't allowed to. I think I'm more than making up for it now.

I ordered some from eighty4. I hope their thermals are good. But if not, they were very inexpensive.

I found last night that there are a lot of indies for sale on storenvy from blog sales and polish addicts destashing.
Destashing sales are the best!  That's how I got some of my more rare polishes.  How did you find them?  I only know of one that's now no longer active.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being able to wear whatever polish I want at work (casual office). I worked in restaurants for 8 years and wasn't allowed to. I think I'm more than making up for it now.

I ordered some from eighty4. I hope their thermals are good. But if not, they were very inexpensive.

I found last night that there are a lot of indies for sale on storenvy from blog sales and polish addicts destashing.
Destashing sales are the best!  That's how I got some of my more rare polishes.  How did you find them?  I only know of one that's now no longer active.

Interspersed among a bunch of other nail art stuff, spread over many pages: http://www.storenvy.com/shop/category/health-beauty-nail-polish-nail-art/page-2/?lo_p=1&amp;order=price_asc

Some are stores, some are just individuals having a 'garage sale' of sorts.

I recommend adding stuff to your cart from individual listings as it interests you, and then reviewing your cart to see what's worthwhile to keep. You can use just one cart for multiple sellers, and it will list shipping costs for you when you go to checkout, but before you have to pay.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being able to wear whatever polish I want at work (casual office). I worked in restaurants for 8 years and wasn't allowed to. I think I'm more than making up for it now.

I ordered some from eighty4. I hope their thermals are good. But if not, they were very inexpensive.

I found last night that there are a lot of indies for sale on storenvy from blog sales and polish addicts destashing.
I can't wait for a different job that I can wear all my pretties! I hate only being able to wear them for about a day before removing it. Most of the time I just paint my one hand just for swatching purposes. hah

I have Two Moons thermal from Eighty4.  I only swatched it on one nail really quickly just to see the effect haha.

Just ordered a bunch of minis from CandyNail using the code BOXING2013 for 30% off. So who else is having sales?!?! haha


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being able to wear whatever polish I want at work (casual office). I worked in restaurants for 8 years and wasn't allowed to. I think I'm more than making up for it now.

I ordered some from eighty4. I hope their thermals are good. But if not, they were very inexpensive.

I found last night that there are a lot of indies for sale on storenvy from blog sales and polish addicts destashing.
Destashing sales are the best!  That's how I got some of my more rare polishes.  How did you find them?  I only know of one that's now no longer active.

Interspersed among a bunch of other nail art stuff, spread over many pages: http://www.storenvy.com/shop/category/health-beauty-nail-polish-nail-art/page-2/?lo_p=1&amp;order=price_asc

Some are stores, some are just individuals having a 'garage sale' of sorts.

I recommend adding stuff to your cart from individual listings as it interests you, and then reviewing your cart to see what's worthwhile to keep. You can use just one cart for multiple sellers, and it will list shipping costs for you when you go to checkout, but before you have to pay.

Or, if you don't want to search through hundreds of pages, here's some:

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/84481-manicurity-s-helmers

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/79289-hello-lacquer-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/77451-felii-s-lacquer-stash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/114943-biohazardous-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117548-hahaitzmeg-s-nail-polish-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/121443-honeybee-nails-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/128565-reinovate-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117226-randomability

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/155646-charismatically-polished-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/193074-annalisa-s-destash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/191145-supernatural-lacquer

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/198002-storm-s-destash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/211459-artemis-adventures

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/208495-beautopia-nails-stash-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/222628-oohlalapolish

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/88862-gigi-s-polish-overflow


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or, if you don't want to search through hundreds of pages, here's some:

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/84481-manicurity-s-helmers

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/79289-hello-lacquer-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/77451-felii-s-lacquer-stash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/114943-biohazardous-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117548-hahaitzmeg-s-nail-polish-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/121443-honeybee-nails-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/128565-reinovate-blog-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117226-randomability

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/155646-charismatically-polished-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/193074-annalisa-s-destash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/191145-supernatural-lacquer

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/198002-storm-s-destash

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/211459-artemis-adventures

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/208495-beautopia-nails-stash-sale

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/222628-oohlalapolish

http://www.storenvy.com/stores/88862-gigi-s-polish-overflow
OMG  you are too much!!  Thank you.


----------



## acostakk

> Or, if you don't want to search through hundreds of pages, here's some: http://www.storenvy.com/stores/84481-manicurity-s-helmers http://www.storenvy.com/stores/79289-hello-lacquer-blog-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/77451-felii-s-lacquer-stash http://www.storenvy.com/stores/114943-biohazardous-blog-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117548-hahaitzmeg-s-nail-polish-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/121443-honeybee-nails-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/128565-reinovate-blog-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/117226-randomability http://www.storenvy.com/stores/155646-charismatically-polished-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/193074-annalisa-s-destash http://www.storenvy.com/stores/191145-supernatural-lacquer http://www.storenvy.com/stores/198002-storm-s-destash http://www.storenvy.com/stores/211459-artemis-adventures http://www.storenvy.com/stores/208495-beautopia-nails-stash-sale http://www.storenvy.com/stores/222628-oohlalapolish http://www.storenvy.com/stores/88862-gigi-s-polish-overflow


 I know what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know what I'm doing tonight!
LOL!  I came very close to pulling the trigger on a few of these.  I think I am bit nervous.  The only one I ever bought from was Rachel from Hit Polish and her Destash I bought quite a bit from.  There are som good ones on there.


----------



## sleepykat

Most of the indies that I have that were a little harder to find are from polishsale.livejournal.com.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know what I'm doing tonight!
LOL!  I came very close to pulling the trigger on a few of these.  I think I am bit nervous.  The only one I ever bought from was Rachel from Hit Polish and her Destash I bought quite a bit from.  There are som good ones on there.

I figure my purchases are protected by PayPal. But here are a few I could find that I have purchased from and received the products no problem:

http://www.pinterest.com/angelascooler/indie-swap-sale-list/

http://www.pinterest.com/ameerah26/blog-sale/

http://sytycp.blogspot.com/p/blog-sale.html


----------



## sleepykat




----------



## Christa W

Already started my 2014 with a polish order.  I calculated my totals from my shopping and even with shipping I still had some money left over so I ordered Dance Chameleon No. 92 Roz from LLarowe.  I am excited.  It was hard choosing just one. 

Make that 2 orders.  I was actually trying to clean up some of my internet bookmarks and stumbled across one for Geek Chic Cosmetics.  I tried to order the World of Warcraft themed Moar Dots polish a few months ago but there was a $10 min purchase order and the polishes are $6.99.  I completely forgot about it.  I ended up order that and one called Be Excellent to Each Other which is similar but not a dupe for Cosmic Forces by Emily de Molly.  I can't wait!  I am so done shopping now.  I think I am over budget with the shipping costs and I didn't get any stamping plates.  I will wait for those until next pay day!


----------



## Christa W

My first 3 orders are here!  I must have been in a green/gray mood when I bought these.  Only one not pictured is my back up bottle of How I Troll Polish TBH which is pink.





Island Fantasy, Gloomy October, La Cantrina &amp; Pewter Goblet.  All of them so far are everything I thought they would be. So excited to see the transitions in the two thermals.


----------



## QueenJane

Placed an order with Hit Polish..love my jelly, sorry to seem them go. Getting ready to pull the trigger on one fromLiteraryLaquers.. He anyone tried them?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Placed an order with Hit Polish..love my jelly, sorry to seem them go.

Getting ready to pull the trigger on one fromLiteraryLaquers.. He anyone tried them?
I have not.  I almost did once, can't remember why I didn't.


----------



## lochnessie

Boo! I just got a refund through paypal from Hit Polish for a single full-size - apparently Pennies from Heaven was sold out and refunded from my order. That was the one I was most excited about, too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boo! I just got a refund through paypal from Hit Polish for a single full-size - apparently Pennies from Heaven was sold out and refunded from my order. That was the one I was most excited about, too. 




That sucks.  I saw she re listed some holo's and I almost got another one but decided against it.  I know I will regret it later.  Pewter Goblet is perfect. It's the exact gray I was hoping it would be and it's a spectraflair is just icing on the cake.  I will have to get a picture of Pennies From Heaven and see if I can find anything like it for you.

OK I looked.  One that is a not a perfect dupe but is available and very pretty in that same way Shimmer Carmen.  I found another great match but it doesn't appear to be available anymore but she has an alternative that is nice that's Lyn B Designs Imperial Topaz (Dazzling Lights from the Fame collection was better but unless you can find a blog sale or destash it's not on her site)  Sorry none of them will be as much of a discount as that one was either.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I am so sad! @Christa W made me covet Fern Gully over in the "Nail Polish You're Wearing Right Now" thread a while back and I stuck it in my cart but for some unknown reason (probably just got distracted) didn't check out and now I will never have it! I am glad I found this thread when I did because I was still able to pick up some Hit Polishes but am so bummed about Fern Gully. Waaaah!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so sad! @Christa W made me covet Fern Gully over in the "Nail Polish You're Wearing Right Now" thread a while back and I stuck it in my cart but for some unknown reason (probably just got distracted) didn't check out and now I will never have it! I am glad I found this thread when I did because I was still able to pick up some Hit Polishes but am so bummed about Fern Gully. Waaaah!  




NOOOOOOOOOOO!  Her closing is killing us!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOOOOOOOOOOO!  Her closing is killing us!!
LOL

Thanks to this thread I went again (even though I just ordered a couple yesterday) to see what spectraflair shades were restocked and got Peas in a Pod as a consolation prize.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL

Thanks to this thread I went again (even though I just ordered a couple yesterday) to see what spectraflair shades were restocked and got Peas in a Pod as a consolation prize.




Actually... that's one of the ones I would have gotten if I had decided to buy more today. That one and the blue one Adonis.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually... that's one of the ones I would have gotten if I had decided to buy more today. That one and the blue one Adonis. 
It was the only holo left so someone else snatched up Adonis pronto!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was the only holo left so someone else snatched up Adonis pronto!
There was the red Cinnamon Hottie, the Peas one, Adonis and Squid Ink for sure when I looked.  Maybe one more.  I really debated the Cinnamon one.  Anyone who ordered that one please show me swatches when you get it. 

Also if you ever want to come visit and paint your nails with Fern Gully you are welcome to.

All in total I have 35 different Hit Polish polishes either in mini or full size.  That's more than any other indie I have by a long shot.


----------



## lochnessie

> That sucks.Â  I saw she re listed some holo's and I almost got another one but decided against it.Â  I know I will regret it later.Â  Pewter Goblet is perfect. It's the exact gray I was hoping it would be and it's a spectraflair is just icing on the cake.Â  I will have to get a picture of Pennies From Heaven and see if I can find anything like it for you. OK I looked.Â  One that is a not a perfect dupe but is available and very pretty in that same way Shimmer Carmen.Â  I found another great match but it doesn't appear to be available anymore but she has an alternative that is nice that's Lyn B Designs Imperial Topaz (Dazzling Lights from the Fame collection was better but unless you can find a blog sale or destash it's not on her site)Â  Sorry none of them will be as much of a discount as that one was either.Â


 Wow, thank you! I'll keep an eye out for those. I recently got a few other polishes from Lyn B Designs and I'm loving them, so I wouldn't mind having an excuse to order from her again.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, thank you! I'll keep an eye out for those. I recently got a few other polishes from Lyn B Designs and I'm loving them, so I wouldn't mind having an excuse to order from her again.
YAY!  I was hoping there would be something close.  Now if I can only find a match for Fern Gully for @AgathaLaupin my mission will be complete.


----------



## Christa W

I love nail mail day!  I got a few more of my polishes today and I have to say so far the one I am the most impressed by is the Eighty4. 

Why you ask.... I will tell you.  I bought the thermal Candy Corn.  I didn't see many swatches online so I knew I was taking a bit of a gamble.  Boy am I glad I did.  The change in this one is unlike any other thermal I own.  It's instant.  I have all my thermals swatched on one nail wheel and when I play around with them like I do often, I have to hold my fingers over it to get it warmed up or even run them under hot water for the change to take place.  This one changed when it was pressed up against my skin and even with just a finger underneath.  The change is so perfect.  I love this and can't wait to actually put it on my fingers. 





KB Shimmer Sand in my Stocking, Pretty in Punk and Eighty4 Candy Corn





On the nail wheel cold.  Eighty4 Candy Corn, then Polished by KPT La Cantrina and Polish TBH Island Fantasy and Alice After Eight





Here is Candy Corn with just my finger underneath it.  Are you seeing this??  Amazing!  Can not wait to put this baby on.

Also... you can't really see it in my blurry photo but this has a slight holo to it also.


----------



## lochnessie

> YAY!Â  I was hoping there would be something close.Â  Now if I can only find a match for Fern Gully for @AgathaLaupin my mission will be complete.


 Hm. The closest I've found so far is maybe Literary Lacquers Green Gables?


----------



## lochnessie

> I love nail mail day!Â  I got a few more of my polishes today and I have to say so far the one I am the most impressed by is the Eighty4.Â  Why you ask.... I will tell you.Â  I bought the thermal Candy Corn.Â  I didn't see many swatches online so I knew I was taking a bit of a gamble.Â  Boy am I glad I did.Â  The change in this one is unlike any other thermal I own.Â  It's instant.Â  I have all my thermals swatched on one nail wheel and when I play around with them like I do often, I have to hold my fingers over it to get it warmed up or even run them under hot water for the change to take place.Â  This one changed when it was pressed up against my skin and even with just a finger underneath.Â  The change is so perfect.Â  I love this and can't wait to actually put it on my fingers.Â


 Yay, that's exciting! I also had some awesome nail mail (with more on the way!), so I'll post soon. I got Chameleon last night and Two Moons is on the way from eighty4, so I'll swatch them and see if they also change that quickly. Lips Like Sugar from Black Sheep Lacquer also changes really quickly like that. It's fun to wear, especially when I go outside.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was the only holo left so someone else snatched up Adonis pronto!
There was the red Cinnamon Hottie, the Peas one, Adonis and Squid Ink for sure when I looked.  Maybe one more.  I really debated the Cinnamon one.  Anyone who ordered that one please show me swatches when you get it. 

Also if you ever want to come visit and paint your nails with Fern Gully you are welcome to.

All in total I have 35 different Hit Polish polishes either in mini or full size.  That's more than any other indie I have by a long shot. 

I received my final Hit Polish order today! 15 polishes that make me want to swoon. I did get Cinnamon Hottie, Adonis, and the Peas one; I'll swatch them for you when I get a chance, @Christa W.

I received so much nail mail, it's embarrassing. Mod Lacquer came yesterday. The day before that was Llarowe. Today was Hit Polish, eighty4, and two different packages from sellers on storenvy.



 At least everything was either on sale or I had a coupon.

The polish that I am the most excited about for the moment from all of these is My Ten Friends Dirtball, which I ordered from a seller called Polishpalooza on storenvy. I've been lemming it for a while. This photo is from etsy:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my final Hit Polish order today! 15 polishes that make me want to swoon. I did get Cinnamon Hottie, Adonis, and the Peas one; I'll swatch them for you when I get a chance, @Christa W.

I received so much nail mail, it's embarrassing. Mod Lacquer came yesterday. The day before that was Llarowe. Today was Hit Polish, eighty4, and two different packages from sellers on storenvy.



 At least everything was either on sale or I had a coupon.

The polish that I am the most excited about for the moment from all of these is My Ten Friends Dirtball, which I ordered from a seller called Polishpalooza on storenvy. I've been lemming it for a while. This photo is from etsy:




I am in love with this polish!  I want to try My Ten Friends badly.  Excited for your nail mails too!  I still have LLarowe coming Monday and Geek Chic hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Christa W

Playing around with Candy Corn and OPI Spotted

I am totally stamping a butterfly wing on this polish.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my final Hit Polish order today! 15 polishes that make me want to swoon. I did get Cinnamon Hottie, Adonis, and the Peas one; I'll swatch them for you when I get a chance, @Christa W.

I received so much nail mail, it's embarrassing. Mod Lacquer came yesterday. The day before that was Llarowe. Today was Hit Polish, eighty4, and two different packages from sellers on storenvy.



 At least everything was either on sale or I had a coupon.

The polish that I am the most excited about for the moment from all of these is My Ten Friends Dirtball, which I ordered from a seller called Polishpalooza on storenvy. I've been lemming it for a while. This photo is from etsy:




I am in love with this polish!  I want to try My Ten Friends badly.  Excited for your nail mails too!  I still have LLarowe coming Monday and Geek Chic hasn't shipped yet.

Thank you. I don't know of any polish that looks like it.  I am still expecting four packages from sellers on storenvy, another from Llarowe, and I very recently ordered some from Literary Lacquer. Hmm, maybe I should work a few hours overtime.


----------



## Christa W

> Thank you. I don't know of any polish that looks like it.Â Â I am still expecting four packagesÂ from sellers on storenvy, another from Llarowe, and I very recently ordered some fromÂ Literary Lacquer. Hmm, maybe I should work a few hours overtime.


 One of the new Scofflaw polishes is similar but toned down and doesn't have that cool of a name. I may have to check it out. The Ten Friends one is not available right?


----------



## sleepykat

> Thank you. I don't know of any polish that looks like it.Â Â I am still expecting four packagesÂ from sellers on storenvy, another from Llarowe, and I very recently ordered some fromÂ Literary Lacquer. Hmm, maybe I should work a few hours overtime.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the new Scofflaw polishes is similar but toned down and doesn't have that cool of a name. I may have to check it out. The Ten Friends one is not available right?
Click to expand...

 I don't think that it's discontinued, but it's often not in stock. I think they annouce their restocks on Facebook. Femme Fatale Cosmetics is the stockist where I most recently saw it in stock. Oh, and shop-dazzled.com. Overall Beauty has a few MTF polishes available right now, but not Dirtball. This blog sale has several, but not Dirtball: http://www.thingslorihearts.com/p/blog-sale.html?m=1


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!  I was hoping there would be something close.  Now if I can only find a match for Fern Gully for @AgathaLaupin my mission will be complete.
Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hm. The closest I've found so far is maybe Literary Lacquers Green Gables?
Ooooh, that Green Gables looks like it would satisfy my desires! Thanks so much for pointing me to it! 





Gah, I have made like 4 polish orders this week (this thread being responsible for like 3 of them!) and told myself to cool it for a while but it looks like some of my money will be headed to Literary Lacquers today. I can't resist!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooooh, that Green Gables looks like it would satisfy my desires! Thanks so much for pointing me to it! 





Gah, I have made like 4 polish orders this week (this thread being responsible for like 3 of them!) and told myself to cool it for a while but it looks like some of my money will be headed to Literary Lacquers today. I can't resist!
Hooray! 

I know the feeling - I've been swatching some new polishes and I have 3 other orders on the way, but I'm still itching to buy some polish. I'm trying to do a low buy until I use up some of my new polishes, but it's my birthday so I feel justified. Hmm, maybe I'll just need to pick up a Mentality polish or two...


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooooh, that Green Gables looks like it would satisfy my desires! Thanks so much for pointing me to it! 





Gah, I have made like 4 polish orders this week (this thread being responsible for like 3 of them!) and told myself to cool it for a while but it looks like some of my money will be headed to Literary Lacquers today. I can't resist!
Ooh, and if it's not too late for your order, Literary Lacquers has a 20% off code on her facebook page - HAPPY2014, good through 1/6


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, and if it's not too late for your order, Literary Lacquers has a 20% off code on her facebook page - HAPPY2014, good through 1/6 
Darn it! I just finished checking out. Oh well!

ETA: I need to get in the habit of checking fb pages for codes, I never think of it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooooh, that Green Gables looks like it would satisfy my desires! Thanks so much for pointing me to it! 





Gah, I have made like 4 polish orders this week (*this thread being responsible for like 3 of them!*) and told myself to cool it for a while but it looks like some of my money will be headed to Literary Lacquers today. I can't resist!
I am getting to this point too.  I know I have been a bad influence you guys too!  Trying to convince my boyfriend he needs to buy me polish since he hasn't given me a Christmas present yet (money went to car repairs)


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, and if it's not too late for your order, Literary Lacquers has a 20% off code on her facebook page - HAPPY2014, good through 1/6 
Darn it! I just finished checking out. Oh well!

ETA: I need to get in the habit of checking fb pages for codes, I never think of it!

It couldn't hurt to e-mail the owner and see if she will apply it for you. She might say no, but she might say yes.


----------



## Christa W

I just realized I have something like 34 untried polish in just my indies!  I have more polish on it's way and I am still searching for more.  I better do some skittle manicures!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just realized I have something like 34 untried polish in just my indies!  I have more polish on it's way and I am still searching for more.  I better do some skittle manicures!
I have 132 polishes either here or on their way. Of those, 14 are enroute and 76 have been tried, leaving me with *gulp* 42 untrieds on my shelf, soon to be 56 untrieds - that's getting close to half of my collection! I guess I better get going on a new mani, huh? 






ETA: Because I like numbers and spreadsheets, of my soon to be 56 untrieds, 36 of them will be indies.

I might bite on the Zoya sale, but otherwise, I'm going to have to go on a no-buy to use some of these untrieds! I didn't realize quite how much I bought recently until I added these things up. You bunch of enablers!


----------



## NotTheMama

Any sales today?? They made us come to work today even though the surrounding places are closed, so I'm looking for things to keep me entertained.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any sales today?? They made us come to work today even though the surrounding places are closed, so I'm looking for things to keep me entertained.
I know Literary Lacquer's 20% off code still works through today - HAPPY2014. I placed an order yesterday for 84, Charing Cross Road and Strawberry Ice Cream Soma. 

eighty4 is still offering free shipping for orders &gt;$20 and has a few polishes on clearance. I'm impressed with my swatches so far!


----------



## Christa W

Stupid post office forgot another package on the truck.  No LLarowe order for me today.

All I can think of too is how cold it's supposed to get even here in FL (lows of like 17!!!).  What's going to happen to all those poor polish bottles stuck out in the cold???? 

I had one LA Colors blow up in my car when it was hot.  This deep freeze has my more concerned about stray animals and nail polish than anything else!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Just saw on FB Fickle Fairy Potions polishes are 25% off with code blizzard2014 and she has some on sale for as low as $4.00.


----------



## lochnessie

> Just saw on FB Fickle Fairy Potions polishes are 25% off with code blizzard2014 and she has some on sale for as low as $4.00.


 I just received my first order from her a few days ago (although I've been slacking on pictures!). First impressions: shipping was quick, polishes were package well (and had a couple of pixi sticks included!), and polishes are gorgeous but thick. I ordered Angel Eyes, which is currently sold out, but it's a fairly strong linear holo. I also ordered Prim and Proper, which is a purple thermal, but the color shift is fairly subtle. Both of the polishes seemed fairly thick/gummy when I swatched them, especially the thermal - I plan on thinning them out before using them.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I just received my first order from her a few days ago (although I've been slacking on pictures!). First impressions: shipping was quick, polishes were package well (and had a couple of pixi sticks included!), and polishes are gorgeous but thick. I ordered Angel Eyes, which is currently sold out, but it's a fairly strong linear holo. I also ordered Prim and Proper, which is a purple thermal, but the color shift is fairly subtle. Both of the polishes seemed fairly thick/gummy when I swatched them, especially the thermal - I plan on thinning them out before using them.


 Hmmmm....maybe I'll just buy a few of sale ones to try.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmmm....maybe I'll just buy a few of sale ones to try.
LOL.  Just to try.  You are too cute for words.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just received my first order from her a few days ago (although I've been slacking on pictures!). First impressions: shipping was quick, polishes were package well (and had a couple of pixi sticks included!), and polishes are gorgeous but thick. I ordered Angel Eyes, which is currently sold out, but it's a fairly strong linear holo. I also ordered Prim and Proper, which is a purple thermal, but the color shift is fairly subtle.

Both of the polishes seemed fairly thick/gummy when I swatched them, especially the thermal - I plan on thinning them out before using them.
It wasn't from the bottles being too cold was it?  I have read a lot about waiting to open your polish because of all the cold.  Who knows where it was sitting before it got to you.  I realize some are just plain old thick but I just curious if maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL.Â  Just to try.Â  You are too cute for words.

It wasn't from the bottles being too cold was it?Â  I have read a lot about waiting to open your polish because of all the cold.Â  Who knows where it was sitting before it got to you.Â  I realize some are just plain old thick but I just curious if maybe that had something to do with it.


I definitely thought about that, too, but they sat for ~2 days in my house before I tried them out.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmmm....maybe I'll just buy a few of sale ones to try.
Hehe. Just a few...


----------



## Christa W

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL.Â  Just to try.Â  You are too cute for words.
> 
> It wasn't from the bottles being too cold was it?Â  I have read a lot about waiting to open your polish because of all the cold.Â  Who knows where it was sitting before it got to you.Â  I realize some are just plain old thick but I just curious if maybe that had something to do with it.
> 
> 
> I definitely thought about that, too, but they sat for ~2 days in my house before I tried them out.


 Hmmm. You have way more self control than me. Nothing sits unopened in my house 10 min after it gets here!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm. You have way more self control than me. Nothing sits unopened in my house 10 min after it gets here!
Hahaha, normally it doesn't last that long! Fortunately(?) it came on Friday, and I was out of the house at a festival all day on Saturday, so I didn't open it up until sometime on Sunday. 

My Hit Polish order is supposed to arrive today... we'll see how long that stays unopened!


----------



## NotTheMama

Well, three is a few, right? I ended up getting Forbidden Love, Whut's the Matter-er?, and Prim &amp; Proper. Will report when I get them how the formula is.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, three is a few, right? I ended up getting Forbidden Love, Whut's the Matter-er?, and Prim &amp; Proper. Will report when I get them how the formula is.
Awesome - I've definitely been eyeing Whut's the Matte-er! I definitely think it's got good potential, but a drop or two of thinner will take it a long way. I'm excited to actually wear Angel Eyes with its gorgeous blue holo (maybe later this week/weekend!), but I figured it was a bit too bright for returning to work


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome - I've definitely been eyeing Whut's the Matte-er! I definitely think it's got good potential, but a drop or two of thinner will take it a long way. I'm excited to actually wear Angel Eyes with its gorgeous blue holo (maybe later this week/weekend!), but I figured it was a bit too bright for returning to work  






Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, three is a few, right? I ended up getting Forbidden Love, Whut's the Matter-er?, and Prim &amp; Proper. Will report when I get them how the formula is.

I am not even going to look!  ENABLERS!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I am not even going to look!Â  ENABLERS!!!


 You know you wanna look.


----------



## sleepykat

I resisted the Fickle Fairy Potions, primarily because I placed my Zoya order with the three free polishes and added three more to get the free shipping. The one from Fickle Fairy Potions that really caught my eye is Pine-ing for You.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Hmmm. You have way more self control than me. Nothing sits unopened in my house 10 min after it gets here!


 Here, either. My Glitter Guilty box came on the day we moved stuff out of my condo into my fiancÃ©es house. The three guys were outside trying to figure out how to get my couch through the door and I noticed the mailman had come. I had to "go to the bathroom" where I opened up my box while they were still downstairs working on the couch. Which, by the way never did fit through the door, it's in his parents basement, damn 1940's narrow doorways!!! Lol...


----------



## lochnessie

> Here, either. My Glitter Guilty box came on the day we moved stuff out of my condo into my fiancÃ©es house. The three guys were outside trying to figure out how to get my couch through the door and I noticed the mailman had come. I had to "go to the bathroom" where I opened up my box while they were still downstairs working on the couch. Which, by the way never did fit through the door, it's in his parents basement, damn 1940's narrow doorways!!! Lol...


 Hehehe, and I'd probably be hiding in the bathroom, too, in that situation! So my Hit Polish order came today. I took a bunch of pictures of my awesome nail mail over the past month, and was all geared up for a massive post... Then I got a call from my husband saying that he just broke an axle on his way home, so I'm sitting here with him and the tow truck right now. In the meantime, my current mani - Avant Garde Lacquers' (recently closed) Purple Haze:


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I came home from a 12 hour day yesterday to super fun nail mail, all of which was ordered based on tips I found in this thread. Thank you!!!  









I am now obsessed with that Alanna Renee (Reptar), it is awesome.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home from a 12 hour day yesterday to super fun nail mail, all of which was ordered based on tips I found in this thread. Thank you!!!  









I am now obsessed with that Alanna Renee (Reptar), it is awesome.
OMG that is adorable.  All of them are awesome but I like the far right one too. Great hauls!


----------



## Christa W

I am still waiting for 2 orders to come from my buying spree.  One in particular from Geek Chic Cosmetics/Button Masher Lacquer is the one I am looking forward to the most.  I literally am going crazy waiting for my shipping notice.  I ordered 3 Zoya's today in their sale but at least controlled myself to not get 6.  (they were only 4.00 each if you got 3 including my London which is $10 normally and if I ordered 6 would have been like $4.50 each.  Like my logic???)

If you guys didn't see my Dance Legend Roz pics in the nail polish you are wearing now thread... GO LOOK!!  It's amazing!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is adorable.  All of them are awesome but I like the far right one too. Great hauls!
Thanks! It's Winter Hyacinth from Femme Fatale. It's discontinued!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
If you guys didn't see my Dance Legend Roz pics in the nail polish you are wearing now thread... GO LOOK!!  It's amazing!
Those Roz pics are insane! Very cool.


----------



## Christa W

What's are some good brands for colored crellys ie purple, pink, aqua...etc? Just looking through my stash and there is a huge lack of them.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's are some good brands for colored crellys ie purple, pink, aqua...etc? Just looking through my stash and there is a huge lack of them.

With or without glitter? I can't think of any without glitter at the moment, but here are some nice ones with:

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Blaqua.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Strawberry-Jive.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Bisbee-2%2540.0.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Zen-Pool.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Bo-Peep.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Speckled-Pig.html

https://www.kbshimmer.com/shop/totally-tubular-nail-polish/

https://www.kbshimmer.com/shop/iris-my-case-nail-polish/

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126786740/woman-of-pleasure-full-size-nail-lacquer?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Christa W

> With or without glitter? I can't think of any without glitter at the moment, but here are some nice ones with: With. Bo Peep is perfect! I have Totally Tubular but forgot about the other KB Shimmers. Thank you!!! I need Bo Peep.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With or without glitter? I can't think of any without glitter at the moment, but here are some nice ones with:

With. Bo Peep is perfect! I have Totally Tubular but forgot about the other KB Shimmers. Thank you!!! I need Bo Peep.
Here's a pink one that I love: http://www.etsy.com/listing/113251384/peek-a-boo-nail-polish-pink-and-black?ref=sr_gallery_25&amp;ga_search_query=neener+neener+nails&amp;ga_view_type=gallery&amp;ga_ship_to=ZZ&amp;ga_page=2&amp;ga_search_type=all


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's are some good brands for colored crellys ie purple, pink, aqua...etc? Just looking through my stash and there is a huge lack of them.

With or without glitter? I can't think of any without glitter at the moment, but here are some nice ones with:

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Blaqua.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Strawberry-Jive.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Bisbee-2%2540.0.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Zen-Pool.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Bo-Peep.html

http://www.llarowe.com/products/Speckled-Pig.html

https://www.kbshimmer.com/shop/totally-tubular-nail-polish/

https://www.kbshimmer.com/shop/iris-my-case-nail-polish/

http://www.etsy.com/listing/126786740/woman-of-pleasure-full-size-nail-lacquer?ref=shop_home_active


Also, Glam Polish has purple, pink, and aqua lovelies: http://color4nails.com/index.php?route=product/category&amp;path=59_124#.Uszs0fKA3IU


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's are some good brands for colored crellys ie purple, pink, aqua...etc? Just looking through my stash and there is a huge lack of them.

What you should not do is search "crelly" on etsy. I accidentally lost a good 20 minutes looking at the pretties, lol.

SIck Lacquers has a bubblegum crelly collection - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/150197028/the-bubblegum-collection-franken-nail

Polished Colors has a gorgeous looking mint chocolate chip crelly - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/159229323/mint-chocolate-chip (And a code for 50% off!)

Polish Alcoholic has a few pretty crellies, as well as some gorgeous thermal jellies - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/PolishAlcoholic

And because I'm an enabler - Valley Girl Lacquer has some crazy duochromes, and some colour shifting glitters, plus a bunch of coupon codes - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/ValleyGirlLacquer


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's are some good brands for colored crellys ie purple, pink, aqua...etc? Just looking through my stash and there is a huge lack of them.

What you should not do is search "crelly" on etsy. I accidentally lost a good 20 minutes looking at the pretties, lol.


Haha, that's is EXACTLY what I did. I didn't buy any, though. But now you mentioned coupon codes...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, Glam Polish has purple, pink, and aqua lovelies: http://color4nails.com/index.php?route=product/category&amp;path=59_124#.Uszs0fKA3IU
Yes!  I think that's the one I had in the back of my mind.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What you should not do is search "crelly" on etsy. I accidentally lost a good 20 minutes looking at the pretties, lol.

SIck Lacquers has a bubblegum crelly collection - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/150197028/the-bubblegum-collection-franken-nail

Polished Colors has a gorgeous looking mint chocolate chip crelly - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/159229323/mint-chocolate-chip (And a code for 50% off!)

Polish Alcoholic has a few pretty crellies, as well as some gorgeous thermal jellies - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/PolishAlcoholic

And because I'm an enabler - Valley Girl Lacquer has some crazy duochromes, and some colour shifting glitters, plus a bunch of coupon codes - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/ValleyGirlLacquer
OMG in love with Valley Girl!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I have the fantasm and fastasmic duo from Valley Girl and they sure are soooo pretty!


----------



## lochnessie

Starrily is 25% off with code "clearance". *enabling*


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What you should not do is search "crelly" on etsy. I accidentally lost a good 20 minutes looking at the pretties, lol.

SIck Lacquers has a bubblegum crelly collection - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/150197028/the-bubblegum-collection-franken-nail

Polished Colors has a gorgeous looking mint chocolate chip crelly - https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/159229323/mint-chocolate-chip (And a code for 50% off!)

Polish Alcoholic has a few pretty crellies, as well as some gorgeous thermal jellies - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/PolishAlcoholic

And because I'm an enabler - Valley Girl Lacquer has some crazy duochromes, and some colour shifting glitters, plus a bunch of coupon codes - https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/ValleyGirlLacquer

Sabrina from Polish Alcoholic is SUPER sweet and I definitely recommend buying from her.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Starrily is 25% off with code "clearance". *enabling*


 GAH!!! *running in circles with hands over my ears* LA LA LA LA....I'm not listening.....


----------



## lochnessie

Anddd Rainbow Honey is doing 25% off all month: RH-25%OFF. My cart was loaded and I got halfway through checkout, but since the code is good all month, I'll think about it and try to be good. Sigh, so many pretties!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anddd Rainbow Honey is doing 25% off all month: RH-25%OFF.

My cart was loaded and I got halfway through checkout, but since the code is good all month, I'll think about it and try to be good. Sigh, so many pretties!
Y'all are killing me!!!  And my bank account!!


----------



## Christa W

I just fell in love with the Valentine's polish from Love Angeline called Pass Me the Sweet Hearts.  It's avail for preorder right now but I am resisting for now.  Been off work 2 days sick and that's going to kill my polish budget.  It's described as "A white crellie with matte pastel dots, hexes and matte pink hearts."

Look how adorable this is...

http://www.loveangeline.com/product/pass-me-the-sweet-hearts


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

What's a 'crelly'?!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's a 'crelly'?!
cream/jelly. More opaque than a jelly, less opaque than a cream.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just fell in love with the Valentine's polish from Love Angeline called Pass Me the Sweet Hearts.  It's avail for preorder right now but I am resisting for now.  Been off work 2 days sick and that's going to kill my polish budget.  It's described as "A white crellie with matte pastel dots, hexes and matte pink hearts."

Look how adorable this is...

http://www.loveangeline.com/product/pass-me-the-sweet-hearts
Ugh. I seen this one and I WANT IT SO BAD. And the other pink V-day one. But I just ordered her entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors collection part 1 and 2.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I seen this one and I WANT IT SO BAD. And the other pink V-day one. But I just ordered her entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors collection part 1 and 2. 
I think I may have to wait until the actual release which will be at a higher price.  But it's on top of my must have list.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I may have to wait until the actual release which will be at a higher price.  But it's on top of my must have list.
I'm not sure if I'll get it or not seeing as I now have a ton of white crellies haha.


----------



## jenniferrose

Eighty4 neonfetti on top of a black. Indies have official made me obsessed with nail polish.


----------



## sleepykat

> Eighty4 neonfetti on top of a black. Indies have official made me obsessed with nail polish.


 Welcome to the club of the officially obsessed.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Speaking of Valentine's polishes, I have these on the way and can't wait!

Love You to Death from Black Sheep Lacquer (pic from her etsy shop)





and

Shattered Heart from KB Shimmer (pic from her shop)





Between those and a Windestine I got last year that has hearts I should be set for some cute Feb nails!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Valentine's polishes, I have these on the way and can't wait!

Love You to Death from Black Sheep Lacquer (pic from her etsy shop)





and

Shattered Heart from KB Shimmer (pic from her shop)





Between those and a Windestine I got last year that has hearts I should be set for some cute Feb nails!  




Love them all!  At least if I throw my money at Valentines polish I can wear it all year more easily than Christmas polish (like I need any more convicing)


----------



## Christa W

I noticed a bunch of polishes I just bought look pretty similar. Here's Polish Addict Nail Color Punk Rock Chic and Polished by KPT Gloomy October. Not completely identical but in the same family if grey crellies.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I noticed a bunch of polishes I just bought look pretty similar. *Here's Polish Addict Nail Color Punk Rock Chic and Polished by KPT Gloomy October. Not completely identical but in the same family if grey crellies.
 
I do this all the time too! I'm usually pretty good at checking swatch sticks to see if I already have something similar, but I always forget about what orders I might have already placed but don't yet have in my possession. Doh!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do this all the time too! I'm usually pretty good at checking swatch sticks to see if I already have something similar, but I always forget about what orders I might have already placed but don't yet have in my possession. Doh!
That's exactly what this was.  I ordered Gloomy October first and the swatches online looked NOTHING like it.  Although Punk Rock Chic was super cheap and has pink skulls so that's a huge plus.  Just funny both my other thermals were similar too.


----------



## Christa W

LynBDesigns 50% order through Sunday code SHERLOCKLIVES


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LynBDesigns 50% order through Sunday code SHERLOCKLIVES
Uh-oh. That's bad for my low buy... I just got my first LynB polishes a few weeks ago, and I love them all!

*looks at untrieds*

*looks at the Etsy shop*

*looks at untrieds* 

sigh.


----------



## lochnessie

> LynBDesigns 50% order through Sunday code SHERLOCKLIVES


 And she just listed her new polishes early!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And she just listed her new polishes early!
I am digging Colorless Skein.  It is just about the most unique polish ever.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LynBDesigns 50% order through Sunday code SHERLOCKLIVES

So, I peeked at some of the polishes.  Just to look, you know.  Maybe buy one.  Ended up buying nine.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So, I peeked at some of the polishes.  Just to look, you know.  Maybe buy one.  Ended up buying nine. 




That's only like buying 4.5 so it's OK!


----------



## lochnessie

Cult Nails (not Cult Cosmetics!) released some of her crypt polishes for sale. Sigh, I just ordered 4, since I was kicking myself for not ordering few (especially Let Me Fly) during the warehouse sale.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cult Nails (not Cult Cosmetics!) released some of her crypt polishes for sale. Sigh, I just ordered 4, since I was kicking myself for not ordering few (especially Let Me Fly) during the warehouse sale.
I highly recommend Coveted too! And Ms. Conduct has the best formula everrrrr.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I highly recommend Coveted too! And Ms. Conduct has the best formula everrrrr.
Ahhh, I was so close to getting Coveted! It was one of the last ones I removed from my cart. I'm trying to behave myself, though, and I realized I don't wear too many true greens. I limited myself to Let Me Fly and then some toppers (Hypnotize Me, Deception, and Doppleganger).


----------



## Christa W

DAMMIT!  LLarowe is adding CrowsToes, Girly Bits, Glisten &amp; Glow and Colors by llarowe to the A Indied Box!!!  I want it SOOOO bad.  I can never convince my boyfriend this is a justifiable household expense. /cry


----------



## Christa W

I did it again!  I bought something on a whim.  I ordered my first Valentines Day indie.  It's an anti Valentines Day glitter bomb from a brand I have never tried before and had liked on Facebook due to some giveaway I entered.  I bought it because it's full of hearts and skulls which is win in my book.  I would have gotten it just for that alone but it was only $6.00 and of that $3.00 goes towards a rescue for pit bulls.  I love animals.  In some cases more than people and if I can help a cause like that and get polish that looks like this... yeah for me it was a no brainer.

Anyone have any polishes by this company?

http://www.laquerlicious.com/product/polish-for-pit-bulls-v-day-d-day-indie-custom-glitter-nail-polish


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did it again!  I bought something on a whim.  I ordered my first Valentines Day indie.  It's an anti Valentines Day glitter bomb from a brand I have never tried before and had liked on Facebook due to some giveaway I entered.  I bought it because it's full of hearts and skulls which is win in my book.  I would have gotten it just for that alone but it was only $6.00 and of that $3.00 goes towards a rescue for pit bulls.  I love animals.  In some cases more than people and if I can help a cause like that and get polish that looks like this... yeah for me it was a no brainer.

Anyone have any polishes by this company?

http://www.laquerlicious.com/product/polish-for-pit-bulls-v-day-d-day-indie-custom-glitter-nail-polish
I have seen some but don't own any.  Let us know how it is when it comes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A lot of nail bloggers have recently done best of 2013 posts of various sorts. Maybe check those out and see what gets your heart going.
I am now making a list.  Looks like a few sites are going to either be down for the holidays or not shipping which gives me some time to make some great choices.  I have decided on 2 KB Shimmers from the Holiday collection so far and 1 A England.  I have heard great things about that brand for a long time and think I am going to use this as an opportunity to try them out.  I also can't decide if I want the thermal/texture LLarowe Dance Legend exclusive or not.  I read the reviews and people were pretty mixed.  I already own one pink to purple thermal but this one is textured!!  I may have to get that one too.

I saw Mentality was releasing a textured holo line in the new year. I am not how I feel about that one.  I also think if I see Zoya have any sales again I might try and grab a few of the ones I was going to get before and after the Halloween debacle I just said forget it.

I got my Hit Polishes today and I have to say I was so hung up on Invader Zim as a glitter and got mad because I missed out on the full size and ended up ordering 3 mini's instead, it wasn't my favorite.  Blackened Amethyst is so pretty.  I also got Barbie Girl and that was a much more sparkly than I thought it would be looking at the online pics.  It's got some iridescent glitters in it.





With flash on top.  Without below.  I couldn't get Blackened Amethyst to really reflect how strong the holo is but trust me it's amazing.  Not quite as in  your face as the green one I have Fern Gully but I am very much looking forward to seeing it outside.  I have a manicure I did for Christmas using the Invader Zim and the Blackened Amethyst in the "nail polish you are wearing right now" forum too.





Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOOH!  I have that brand on my "to try list" I just looked up Tomboyish and fell in love.  Wow!.
Here's a picture I took while I was wearing it, that I meant to post awhile ago. It's Tomboyish while it was changing color - apparently my thumb was really warm! 



(Edited to correct name of polish!)

I love that color!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I'm dying to have Eighty4's V-day polishes and Love, Angeline's. OMG they're so pretty.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm dying to have Eighty4's V-day polishes and Love, Angeline's. OMG they're so pretty. 
I think I am ordering the Love Angeline's on payday.  I know they will be higher priced but I will have more money then.  Unless I can convince the boyfriend to fund my addiction.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just picked up Island Fantasy as well - as you said, with the 45% off, it's definitely not bad for a thermal. I haven't tried Polish TBH yet, and I tend to stay away from most glitters, but I'll give it a try! Thanks for the enabling. 





Anytime! Muahaha.  I have 4 of her polishes.  I adore the 3 other thermals I own.  I love them. Application is great.



 











Top pic is Alice After Eight (cold is bottle warm is on my fingers), middle is Teal the World Ends and bottom two are How I Troll over white.


 



Love your thermals.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to remind my boyfriend I was using my Christmas money to shop for polish.  I work from home though so he will never notice.  I was good, I only got one from that sale.  I also almost bought like 4 more orders and stopped.  I think I only have 7 coming now.  No wait... 9 total.

I still feel like there is something I am not getting I really wanted...

...
I keep finding stuff that I didn't know I wanted; that's the problem! Between facebook, instagram, and this thread, I'm surrounded by enablers!

My husband and I have an agreement that I won't overflow from my polish rack - everything must fit on there. However, with my approximately 100 polishes, it's only ~3/5 full so far with single rows and I can start to double or triple stack if need be, since my shelves are 3" deep. We each have our own spending/Christmas money, so he makes fun of me for my obsession but isn't upset about it.

I'm currently wearing Black Sheep Lacquer's "Lips Like Sugar" - I got a mini in my subscription box this month, and just ordered a full size today (which I'm, er, planning on gifting...). This is a swatch from her store's website!





I'm currently wearing it over white, so it looks really bright when the polish is cold (dark) and just a nice gold shimmer when it's warmer. I'll probably try it over a nude or light pink next time instead of white. I'm loving thermal polishes right now - it's so much fun when I go outside (or when I'm freezing in my office)!

So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Hit Polish Barbie Girl with flash.  I was playing around with it.  It kind of washes out with my skin tone in my office lighting at night but this way is very pretty.   It's packed with iridescent shimmers and glitters.  I like this.  It's super girly and delicate.  I don't normally go that route but when I do, I want it to be overly feminine and that's what I think this one turns out to be.





I was a little disappointed the larger glitters got covered up with my 3rd coat.  In the future I am going to layer this over another pink maybe Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Presto Pink.  I think the glitters will show better better.
Love that pink.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first 3 orders are here!  I must have been in a green/gray mood when I bought these.  Only one not pictured is my back up bottle of How I Troll Polish TBH which is pink.





Island Fantasy, Gloomy October, La Cantrina &amp; Pewter Goblet.  All of them so far are everything I thought they would be. So excited to see the transitions in the two thermals.
Cute colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love nail mail day!  I got a few more of my polishes today and I have to say so far the one I am the most impressed by is the Eighty4.

Why you ask.... I will tell you.  I bought the thermal Candy Corn.  I didn't see many swatches online so I knew I was taking a bit of a gamble.  Boy am I glad I did.  The change in this one is unlike any other thermal I own.  It's instant.  I have all my thermals swatched on one nail wheel and when I play around with them like I do often, I have to hold my fingers over it to get it warmed up or even run them under hot water for the change to take place.  This one changed when it was pressed up against my skin and even with just a finger underneath.  The change is so perfect.  I love this and can't wait to actually put it on my fingers.





KB Shimmer Sand in my Stocking, Pretty in Punk and Eighty4 Candy Corn





On the nail wheel cold.  Eighty4 Candy Corn, then Polished by KPT La Cantrina and Polish TBH Island Fantasy and Alice After Eight





Here is Candy Corn with just my finger underneath it.  Are you seeing this??  Amazing!  Can not wait to put this baby on.

Also... you can't really see it in my blurry photo but this has a slight holo to it also.
The KB shimmer polishes are so cute, I want to try this brand but don't know where to start. I have so many untrieds  I feel bad about getting more polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was the only holo left so someone else snatched up Adonis pronto!
There was the red Cinnamon Hottie, the Peas one, Adonis and Squid Ink for sure when I looked.  Maybe one more.  I really debated the Cinnamon one.  Anyone who ordered that one please show me swatches when you get it.

Also if you ever want to come visit and paint your nails with Fern Gully you are welcome to.

All in total I have 35 different Hit Polish polishes either in mini or full size.  That's more than any other indie I have by a long shot.

I received my final Hit Polish order today! 15 polishes that make me want to swoon. I did get Cinnamon Hottie, Adonis, and the Peas one; I'll swatch them for you when I get a chance, @Christa W.

I received so much nail mail, it's embarrassing. Mod Lacquer came yesterday. The day before that was Llarowe. Today was Hit Polish, eighty4, and two different packages from sellers on storenvy.



 At least everything was either on sale or I had a coupon.

The polish that I am the most excited about for the moment from all of these is My Ten Friends Dirtball, which I ordered from a seller called Polishpalooza on storenvy. I've been lemming it for a while. This photo is from etsy:





So unique, love it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Playing around with Candy Corn and OPI Spotted

I am totally stamping a butterfly wing on this polish.




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here, either. My Glitter Guilty box came on the day we moved stuff out of my condo into my fiancÃ©es house. The three guys were outside trying to figure out how to get my couch through the door and I noticed the mailman had come. I had to "go to the bathroom" where I opened up my box while they were still downstairs working on the couch. Which, by the way never did fit through the door, it's in his parents basement, damn 1940's narrow doorways!!! Lol...

Hehehe, and I'd probably be hiding in the bathroom, too, in that situation!

So my Hit Polish order came today. I took a bunch of pictures of my awesome nail mail over the past month, and was all geared up for a massive post... Then I got a call from my husband saying that he just broke an axle on his way home, so I'm sitting here with him and the tow truck right now.

In the meantime, my current mani - Avant Garde Lacquers' (recently closed) Purple Haze:



Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home from a 12 hour day yesterday to super fun nail mail, all of which was ordered based on tips I found in this thread. Thank you!!!  









I am now obsessed with that Alanna Renee (Reptar), it is awesome.
Awesome mail day!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Eighty4 neonfetti on top of a black.

Indies have official made me obsessed with nail polish.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Valentine's polishes, I have these on the way and can't wait!

Love You to Death from Black Sheep Lacquer (pic from her etsy shop)





and

Shattered Heart from KB Shimmer (pic from her shop)





Between those and a Windestine I got last year that has hearts I should be set for some cute Feb nails!  





Beautiful colors!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm currently wearing Black Sheep Lacquer's "Lips Like Sugar" - I got a mini in my subscription box this month, and just ordered a full size today (which I'm, er, planning on gifting...). This is a swatch from her store's website! 





I'm currently wearing it over white, so it looks really bright when the polish is cold (dark) and just a nice gold shimmer when it's warmer. I'll probably try it over a nude or light pink next time instead of white. I'm loving thermal polishes right now - it's so much fun when I go outside (or when I'm freezing in my office)!
I totally placed an order with Black Sheep after you drew my attention to this one (and, you know, threw a couple others...and a sub...in my cart as long as I was there...cough cough mumble mumble) and I am DYING with anticipation for it to get here! It will be my first thermal and I love the pics I've seen of it. My nails are pretty long for me right now and I'm trying to be extra careful not to break any so I can hopefully get that rad french mani look from the temp difference, fingers crossed.

Does she usually take long to ship? I placed my order on the 5th and haven't heard a thing. I'm getting super antsy!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally placed an order with Black Sheep after you drew my attention to this one (and, you know, threw a couple others...and a sub...in my cart as long as I was there...cough cough mumble mumble) and I am DYING with anticipation for it to get here! It will be my first thermal and I love the pics I've seen of it. My nails are pretty long for me right now and I'm trying to be extra careful not to break any so I can hopefully get that rad french mani look from the temp difference, fingers crossed.

Does she usually take long to ship? I placed my order on the 5th and haven't heard a thing. I'm getting super antsy!
I think she normally crosses the border to ship to US customers a few times a week? My shipping experience has only been with the subscription box, but she's been pretty consistent with that so far, shipping out within the first few days of the month. I received a tracking number for my box this month on the 2nd, it actually shipped out on the 6th (from WA), and arrived to me in VA on the 9th. 

While you're waiting for your order, here are my pictures of this month's box and my still-drying mani using Fire &amp; Ice under the spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's my box + order I received this month! I purchased Fire &amp; Ice (the brighter blue with glitter) and Lips Like Sugar (pink); the grey/blue holo, the mini, and the cuticle oil were from the box. They were wrapped in a cute cellophane bag (and padded)!





I just finished doing a mani (excuse the shiny, oily cuticles and poor cell phone quality!!) with her 3-stage Fire &amp; Ice thermal - my fingers are somewhat cold, so they're hovering between the blue and red-ish stage. I'm loving the color change + larger glitter + holo microglitter combination! This is 2 coats of Fire &amp; Ice over an undie of Bondi Central Park Blossom.







ETA: Even with my shorties, I normally see some sort of french-tip/gradient effect, so I'm sure you'll be fine with your nails!


----------



## lochnessie

Recent nail mail that I've been meaning to post!

First, indies I've received over the past month, not including my Black Sheep Lacquer box posted above:





Pomegranate Lacquer, Hit Polish (my first and last order), Eighty4, LynBDesigns, PolishTBH, Fickle Fairy Potions, and Avant Garde Lacquer (sadly, she shut down her shop recently, too).

Some more detailed pics/thoughts about some brands under the spoiler: 



Spoiler



With my first impressions, I'm loving *eighty4* - the light blue cream (Powder Puff) goes on very smooth; the two thermals (Chameleon and Two Moons) change very quickly and have a good formula for a thermal, and the medium-blue color (Envied) has a surprising amount of holo once it's on a nail. 





*Pomegranate Lacquer* was running an awesome sale ($4 per bottle with shipping included!). I got Cuddles (a coral/rose pink shimmer)  and Lust in the Library (purple cream) on my first order, and loved those so much that I went back and got Royal Velvet (blurple shimmer) and Mermaid's Tail (teal cream with silver shimmer; unfortunately, the shimmer doesn't show up much on the nail). This was another indie that I hadn't heard of before, but I'm quite impressed with the polishes I've tried.





*LynBDesigns* does some awesome stuff, and seems a little more well-known. Here's what I got from her, including a free LE with purchase, Old St. Nick. It's a white cream with pink and green microshimmer - perfect for Christmas, but not so obviously Christmas that I can't wear it at other times of the year.





I immediately wore Ragdoll. Here's my mani with an awkward claw, trying to show off the awesome blue/teal shimmer in the polish:








We had some discussion a page or two ago about Fickle Fairy Potions. Further thoughts/pics under spoiler:



Spoiler



First of all, good (and cute!) packaging - there's bubble wrap under the tissue paper, and they were shipped in a bubble envelope.





I still haven't gotten around to trying the polish (too many untrieds, ahh!), but here's a picture attempting to show the goopyness of Prim &amp; Proper. I still think a little bit of thinner should do the trick, though!





Here's a swatch/bottle shot of Angel Eyes - the holo's awesome in person!







In conclusion, I need to do a lot of manis before I can justify purchasing more polish! Never mind the Zoya, Dashing Housewife, Literary Lacquers, or Cult Nails orders that are on their way...  *whistles*


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  In conclusion, I need to do a lot of manis before I can justify purchasing more polish! Never mind the Zoya, Dashing Housewife, Literary Lacquers, or Cult Nails orders that are on their way...  *whistles*
I am loving your Eighty4 and want to get more myself.

I am in a similar situation.  I keep telling myself I will get to them but I have only worn 3 of the 12 polishes I won from LLarowe and I still have so many polishes I haven't used.  I was a good girl and didn't buy too many Sephora by OPI's at Big Lots today but only because I don't get paid until Friday.  Zoya's should be here Tuesday (maybe tomorrow and I only got 3, that's good right???)

Still waiting on a shipping confirm from Geek Chic/Button Masher Lacquer.  I am going to email them I think...

What's a girl to do???  Oh wait buy more polish!!! That's what I did because it's different than what I just got.  Pfft.  Polish addict logic!!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recent nail mail that I've been meaning to post!

First, indies I've received over the past month, not including my Black Sheep Lacquer box posted above:

 


Spoiler



I immediately wore Ragdoll. Here's my mani with an awkward claw, trying to show off the awesome blue/teal shimmer in the polish:






 Ragdoll looks awesome! I have an order on its way from her! I have been a lil out of control with my purchasing in the new year...


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally placed an order with Black Sheep after you drew my attention to this one (and, you know, threw a couple others...and a sub...in my cart as long as I was there...cough cough mumble mumble) and I am DYING with anticipation for it to get here! It will be my first thermal and I love the pics I've seen of it. My nails are pretty long for me right now and I'm trying to be extra careful not to break any so I can hopefully get that rad french mani look from the temp difference, fingers crossed.

Does she usually take long to ship? I placed my order on the 5th and haven't heard a thing. I'm getting super antsy!
I think she normally crosses the border to ship to US customers a few times a week? My shipping experience has only been with the subscription box, but she's been pretty consistent with that so far, shipping out within the first few days of the month. I received a tracking number for my box this month on the 2nd, it actually shipped out on the 6th (from WA), and arrived to me in VA on the 9th.

While you're waiting for your order, here are my pictures of this month's box and my still-drying mani using Fire &amp; Ice under the spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's my box + order I received this month! I purchased Fire &amp; Ice (the brighter blue with glitter) and Lips Like Sugar (pink); the grey/blue holo, the mini, and the cuticle oil were from the box. They were wrapped in a cute cellophane bag (and padded)!





I just finished doing a mani (excuse the shiny, oily cuticles and poor cell phone quality!!) with her 3-stage Fire &amp; Ice thermal - my fingers are somewhat cold, so they're hovering between the blue and red-ish stage. I'm loving the color change + larger glitter + holo microglitter combination! This is 2 coats of Fire &amp; Ice over an undie of Bondi Central Park Blossom.







ETA: Even with my shorties, I normally see some sort of french-tip/gradient effect, so I'm sure you'll be fine with your nails!

Love your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recent nail mail that I've been meaning to post!

First, indies I've received over the past month, not including my Black Sheep Lacquer box posted above:





Pomegranate Lacquer, Hit Polish (my first and last order), Eighty4, LynBDesigns, PolishTBH, Fickle Fairy Potions, and Avant Garde Lacquer (sadly, she shut down her shop recently, too).

Some more detailed pics/thoughts about some brands under the spoiler:



Spoiler



With my first impressions, I'm loving *eighty4* - the light blue cream (Powder Puff) goes on very smooth; the two thermals (Chameleon and Two Moons) change very quickly and have a good formula for a thermal, and the medium-blue color (Envied) has a surprising amount of holo once it's on a nail.





*Pomegranate Lacquer* was running an awesome sale ($4 per bottle with shipping included!). I got Cuddles (a coral/rose pink shimmer)  and Lust in the Library (purple cream) on my first order, and loved those so much that I went back and got Royal Velvet (blurple shimmer) and Mermaid's Tail (teal cream with silver shimmer; unfortunately, the shimmer doesn't show up much on the nail). This was another indie that I hadn't heard of before, but I'm quite impressed with the polishes I've tried.





*LynBDesigns* does some awesome stuff, and seems a little more well-known. Here's what I got from her, including a free LE with purchase, Old St. Nick. It's a white cream with pink and green microshimmer - perfect for Christmas, but not so obviously Christmas that I can't wear it at other times of the year.





I immediately wore Ragdoll. Here's my mani with an awkward claw, trying to show off the awesome blue/teal shimmer in the polish:








We had some discussion a page or two ago about Fickle Fairy Potions. Further thoughts/pics under spoiler:



Spoiler



First of all, good (and cute!) packaging - there's bubble wrap under the tissue paper, and they were shipped in a bubble envelope.





I still haven't gotten around to trying the polish (too many untrieds, ahh!), but here's a picture attempting to show the goopyness of Prim &amp; Proper. I still think a little bit of thinner should do the trick, though!





Here's a swatch/bottle shot of Angel Eyes - the holo's awesome in person!







In conclusion, I need to do a lot of manis before I can justify purchasing more polish! Never mind the Zoya, Dashing Housewife, Literary Lacquers, or Cult Nails orders that are on their way...  *whistles*
Great picks and RAgdoll looks great on you.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  In conclusion, I need to do a lot of manis before I can justify purchasing more polish! Never mind the Zoya, Dashing Housewife, Literary Lacquers, or Cult Nails orders that are on their way...  *whistles*
I am loving your Eighty4 and want to get more myself.

I am in a similar situation.  I keep telling myself I will get to them but I have only worn 3 of the 12 polishes I won from LLarowe and I still have so many polishes I haven't used.  I was a good girl and didn't buy too many Sephora by OPI's at Big Lots today but only because I don't get paid until Friday.  Zoya's should be here Tuesday (maybe tomorrow and I only got 3, that's good right???)

Still waiting on a shipping confirm from Geek Chic/Button Masher Lacquer.  I am going to email them I think...

What's a girl to do???  Oh wait buy more polish!!! That's what I did because it's different than what I just got.  Pfft.  Polish addict logic!!!

There's a certain excitement to having a bunch of Untrieds. It's like I will always have something new and exciting. That being said, I understand that it's not normal to keep buying polish when one has hundreds of Untrieds, but this is what I do at this point in time.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a certain excitement to having a bunch of Untrieds. It's like I will always have something new and exciting. That being said, *I understand that it's not normal* to keep buying polish when one has hundreds of Untrieds, but this is what I do at this point in time.
LOL. The other day I was asking my husband if something I do is weird, and his response was "Um...You have hundreds of bottles of nail polish and labelled swatch sticks of all of them, so if I was going to say something about you was not normal, it wouldn't be [whatever the thing I was asking about was, I can't even remember now]. The polish stuff is what's abnormal..."

This is one of the things I love about MUT. It can't be THAT weird, look how many of us there are! Polish hoarders unite! buahahahaaaaaa

The other thing about polish for me, I really like organizing things but I'm a super disorganized person (like, it's not possible for me have my living space physically organized ever, it's horrible), so this is like one area of life where I can successfully be crazy-organized and methodical and still manage it. So that's the other part of the fun that makes me justify having so. many. untrieds.

Okay, I'm done rambling...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. The other day I was asking my husband if something I do is weird, and his response was "Um...You have hundreds of bottles of nail polish and labelled swatch sticks of all of them, so if I was going to say something about you was not normal, it wouldn't be [whatever the thing I was asking about was, I can't even remember now]. The polish stuff is what's abnormal..."

This is one of the things I love about MUT. It can't be THAT weird, look how many of us there are! Polish hoarders unite! buahahahaaaaaa

The other thing about polish for me, I really like organizing things but I'm a super disorganized person (like, it's not possible for me have my living space physically organized ever, it's horrible), so this is like one area of life where I can successfully be crazy-organized and methodical and still manage it. So that's the other part of the fun that makes me justify having so. many. untrieds.

Okay, I'm done rambling...
Are you my twin sister???


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DAMMIT!  LLarowe is adding CrowsToes, Girly Bits, Glisten &amp; Glow and Colors by llarowe to the A Indied Box!!!  I want it SOOOO bad.  I can never convince my boyfriend this is a justifiable household expense. /cry

Wait, I missed this announcement?!?!?!? *checks site* It looks like they've announced Contrary Polish as well. Now I'm curious to see which of the initial indies are staying and which are going, but that hasn't been announced yet. And I really, really hope that there's more variety than glitter toppers that were starting to become A Thing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, I missed this announcement?!?!?!? *checks site* It looks like they've announced Contrary Polish as well. Now I'm curious to see which of the initial indies are staying and which are going, but that hasn't been announced yet. And I really, really hope that there's more variety than glitter toppers that were starting to become A Thing.
She said they were all staying.  Just expanding the brands.  I think because they make exclusives for the box maybe they want a break to create new stuff.


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. The other day I was asking my husband if something I do is weird, and his response was "Um...You have hundreds of bottles of nail polish and labelled swatch sticks of all of them, so if I was going to say something about you was not normal, it wouldn't be [whatever the thing I was asking about was, I can't even remember now]. The polish stuff is what's abnormal..."

This is one of the things I love about MUT. It can't be THAT weird, look how many of us there are! Polish hoarders unite! buahahahaaaaaa

The other thing about polish for me, I really like organizing things but I'm a super disorganized person (like, it's not possible for me have my living space physically organized ever, it's horrible), so this is like one area of life where I can successfully be crazy-organized and methodical and still manage it. So that's the other part of the fun that makes me justify having so. many. untrieds.

Okay, I'm done rambling...

I think you're my twin as well!

I can't remember the entire conversation with the bf, but we were talking polish and and he mentioned the words "your polish collection", I tried to convince him that it's merely acquisitions and he started laughing. I have yet to tell him that the Helmer I picked up a few months ago is full and that I need to get a second one. Oops.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you're my twin as well!

I can't remember the entire conversation with the bf, but we were talking polish and and he mentioned the words "your polish collection", I tried to convince him that it's merely acquisitions and he started laughing. I have yet to tell him that the Helmer I picked up a few months ago is full and that I need to get a second one. Oops.
ZOMG we are triplets!!!


----------



## lochnessie

> ZOMG we are triplets!!!Â


 Make that quadruplets! Not only am I always organizing my shelves and swatches, I'm compulsively updating my spreadsheet of how many times I've used a polish, how much I paid, etc.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Make that quadruplets! Not only am I always organizing my shelves and swatches, I'm compulsively updating my spreadsheet of how many times I've used a polish, how much I paid, etc.
I thought about adding retail value so I could add an insurance rider in case God forbid something happens to this collection.  I lost cosmetics once that were stolen from my mom's car and I didn't get very much back.


----------



## lochnessie

> I thought about adding retail value so I could add an insurance rider in case God forbid something happens to this collection.Â  I lost cosmetics once that were stolen from my mom's car and I didn't get very much back.Â


 Oh, wow, I hadn't even thought about that! That's a really good point, though. Fortunately, most of the polishes I've purchased have been online, so I have an email documentation trail of them, too. That's horrible about the things that were stolen! Recently I've been trying to use the total amount I've paid as a way to talk myself out of buying more polish. It works sometimes? I'm proud of myself for resisting LynB's sale - my cart was full for days!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Oh, wow, I hadn't even thought about that! That's a really good point, though. Fortunately, most of the polishes I've purchased have been online, so I have an email documentation trail of them, too. That's horrible about the things that were stolen!

Recently I've been trying to use the total amount I've paid as a way to talk myself out of buying more polish. It works sometimes? I'm proud of myself for resisting LynB's sale - my cart was full for days!
So out of curiosity what would you put as a price on something that's an indie that you can't get anymore?  I have a ton of older stuff I can possibly get on Ebay but not many.  What would I ever list those at?


----------



## lochnessie

> So out of curiosity what would you put as a price on something that's an indie that you can't get anymore?Â  I have a ton of older stuff I can possibly get on Ebay but not many.Â  What would I ever list those at?


 That's a very good question... I've just been keeping track of what I paid for a particular polish, not its actual value. I wouldn't even know where to begin on the value of a discontinued/never going to find again polish. The idea that a lot of my polishes are irreplaceable is kind of scary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




That's a very good question...* I've just been keeping track of what I paid for a particular polish*, not its actual value. I wouldn't even know where to begin on the value of a discontinued/never going to find again polish.

The idea that a lot of my polishes are irreplaceable is kind of scary.






I could never do this!  I pretend they were all free


----------



## lochnessie

> I could never do this!Â  I pretend they were all free


 I'd like to be able to live in that world! Free polish for everyone! Sadly, my bank account disagrees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd like to be able to live in that world! Free polish for everyone! Sadly, my bank account disagrees.




Shhhh I tell my boyfriend those are "household" expenses.  I was going to ask LLarowe if I bought the A Indied box could she bill it as my cable bill...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally placed an order with Black Sheep after you drew my attention to this one (and, you know, threw a couple others...and a sub...in my cart as long as I was there...cough cough mumble mumble) and I am DYING with anticipation for it to get here! It will be my first thermal and I love the pics I've seen of it. My nails are pretty long for me right now and I'm trying to be extra careful not to break any so I can hopefully get that rad french mani look from the temp difference, fingers crossed.

Does she usually take long to ship? I placed my order on the 5th and haven't heard a thing. I'm getting super antsy!
OOoo please post a photo when you get it! It looks so pretty! Yes her orders usually take a bit longer I've noticed.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Recent nail mail that I've been meaning to post!

First, indies I've received over the past month, not including my Black Sheep Lacquer box posted above:





Pomegranate Lacquer, Hit Polish (my first and last order), Eighty4, LynBDesigns, PolishTBH, Fickle Fairy Potions, and Avant Garde Lacquer (sadly, she shut down her shop recently, too).

Some more detailed pics/thoughts about some brands under the spoiler: 



Spoiler



With my first impressions, I'm loving *eighty4* - the light blue cream (Powder Puff) goes on very smooth; the two thermals (Chameleon and Two Moons) change very quickly and have a good formula for a thermal, and the medium-blue color (Envied) has a surprising amount of holo once it's on a nail. 





*Pomegranate Lacquer* was running an awesome sale ($4 per bottle with shipping included!). I got Cuddles (a coral/rose pink shimmer)  and Lust in the Library (purple cream) on my first order, and loved those so much that I went back and got Royal Velvet (blurple shimmer) and Mermaid's Tail (teal cream with silver shimmer; unfortunately, the shimmer doesn't show up much on the nail). This was another indie that I hadn't heard of before, but I'm quite impressed with the polishes I've tried.





*LynBDesigns* does some awesome stuff, and seems a little more well-known. Here's what I got from her, including a free LE with purchase, Old St. Nick. It's a white cream with pink and green microshimmer - perfect for Christmas, but not so obviously Christmas that I can't wear it at other times of the year.





I immediately wore Ragdoll. Here's my mani with an awkward claw, trying to show off the awesome blue/teal shimmer in the polish:








We had some discussion a page or two ago about Fickle Fairy Potions. Further thoughts/pics under spoiler:



Spoiler



First of all, good (and cute!) packaging - there's bubble wrap under the tissue paper, and they were shipped in a bubble envelope.





I still haven't gotten around to trying the polish (too many untrieds, ahh!), but here's a picture attempting to show the goopyness of Prim &amp; Proper. I still think a little bit of thinner should do the trick, though!





Here's a swatch/bottle shot of Angel Eyes - the holo's awesome in person!







In conclusion, I need to do a lot of manis before I can justify purchasing more polish! Never mind the Zoya, Dashing Housewife, Literary Lacquers, or Cult Nails orders that are on their way...  *whistles*
Totally drooling over your haul!!!  Try using Powder Puff over Two Moons - Eighty4 posted a photo that someone did and it looked amazing!  I have Two Moons currently on my thumb (I've been too lazy to remove it but can't paint the rest of my nails due to work but decided one wouldn't hurt LOL) and I keep staring at it throughout the day, having fun watching it change!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think she normally crosses the border to ship to US customers a few times a week? My shipping experience has only been with the subscription box, but she's been pretty consistent with that so far, shipping out within the first few days of the month. I received a tracking number for my box this month on the 2nd, it actually shipped out on the 6th (from WA), and arrived to me in VA on the 9th. 

While you're waiting for your order, here are my pictures of this month's box and my still-drying mani using Fire &amp; Ice under the spoiler!



Spoiler



Here's my box + order I received this month! I purchased Fire &amp; Ice (the brighter blue with glitter) and Lips Like Sugar (pink); the grey/blue holo, the mini, and the cuticle oil were from the box. They were wrapped in a cute cellophane bag (and padded)!





I just finished doing a mani (excuse the shiny, oily cuticles and poor cell phone quality!!) with her 3-stage Fire &amp; Ice thermal - my fingers are somewhat cold, so they're hovering between the blue and red-ish stage. I'm loving the color change + larger glitter + holo microglitter combination! This is 2 coats of Fire &amp; Ice over an undie of Bondi Central Park Blossom.







ETA: Even with my shorties, I normally see some sort of french-tip/gradient effect, so I'm sure you'll be fine with your nails! 
I didn't get Black Sheeps box this month and kind of sad I didn't now. I've been wanting to try somebody's cuticle oil and the polishes look very pretty!

I have some good and some bad news my polish friends. The bad news : I just put my 2 weeks notice in at my job because they really suck, I got get many hours, etc. The good news : I'LL BE ABLE TO USE ALL MY PRETTY POLISHES AND PAINT MY NAILS!!



 I might be broke for a bit until I get a new job but at least I'll have fabulous nails, right?!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOoo please post a photo when you get it! It looks so pretty! Yes her orders usually take a bit longer I've noticed.

Totally drooling over your haul!!!  Try using Powder Puff over Two Moons - Eighty4 posted a photo that someone did and it looked amazing!  I have Two Moons currently on my thumb (I've been too lazy to remove it but can't paint the rest of my nails due to work but decided one wouldn't hurt LOL) and I keep staring at it throughout the day, having fun watching it change!

I didn't get Black Sheeps box this month and kind of sad I didn't now. I've been wanting to try somebody's cuticle oil and the polishes look very pretty!

I have some good and some bad news my polish friends. The bad news : I just put my 2 weeks notice in at my job because they really suck, I got get many hours, etc. The good news : I'LL BE ABLE TO USE ALL MY PRETTY POLISHES AND PAINT MY NAILS!!



 I might be broke for a bit until I get a new job but at least I'll have fabulous nails, right?! 
Right! 

Was cooking and missed LLarowe restock of the Dance Legends.  I guess there was an oversell and good news is she is getting more of them soon.  I was hoping to snag The Knight.  Apparently I missed out on Sully again too.  Why oh why did my honey want a home cooked meal???  I should have just gotten taco bell and stalked the restock.


----------



## lochnessie

> Shhhh I tell my boyfriend those are "household" expenses.Â  I was going to ask LLarowe if I bought the A Indied box could she bill it as my cable bill...


 Keeping the woman of the house content totally counts as a valid household expense! :icon_wink


> OOoo please post a photo when you get it! It looks so pretty! Yes her orders usually take a bit longer I've noticed. Totally drooling over your haul!!! Â Try using Powder Puff over Two Moons - Eighty4 posted a photo that someone did and it looked amazing! Â I have Two Moons currently on my thumb (I've been too lazy to remove it but can't paint the rest of my nails due to work but decided one wouldn't hurt LOL) and I keep staring at it throughout the day, having fun watching it change! I didn't get Black Sheeps box this month and kind of sad I didn't now. I've been wanting to try somebody's cuticle oil and the polishes look very pretty! I have some good and some bad news my polish friends. The bad news : I just put my 2 weeks notice in at my job because they really suck, I got get many hours, etc. The good news : I'LL BE ABLE TO USE ALL MY PRETTY POLISHES AND PAINT MY NAILS!!:yesss: Â I might be broke for a bit until I get a new job but at least I'll have fabulous nails, right?!Â


 Edited because I hit submit too early! I totally bought the eighty4 Two Moons/Powder Puff duo, so I'll definitely be doing that. I've been playing with my swatch sticks in my bathroom sink more than I'd like to admit. Congrats on taking the step to move on from your job - that's a tough situation, but at least you can enjoy your polishes while you're job hunting. Good luck with the job search!


----------



## Christa W

Polish Me Silly launching 20 colors Thursday.  I don't even have all the thermals I want, now they are doing duochrome drop dead awesome stuff plus duo flakie top coats.  AND much more

/sigh.  At least I have a birthday in 1.5 months!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polish Me Silly launching 20 colors Thursday.  I don't even have all the thermals I want, now they are doing duochrome drop dead awesome stuff plus duo flakie top coats.  AND much more

/sigh.  At least I have a birthday in 1.5 months!!!
Sigh, I just made the mistake of looking at their Facebook page! Too many pretty things. The chromes are gorgeous!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Keeping the woman of the house content totally counts as a valid household expense!




Edited because I hit submit too early!

*I totally bought the eighty4 Two Moons/Powder Puff duo, so I'll definitely be doing that. I've been playing with my swatch sticks in my bathroom sink more than I'd like to admit.

Congrats on taking the step to move on from your job - that's a tough situation, but at least you can enjoy your polishes while you're job hunting. Good luck with the job search!*

I wish I bought Powder Buff to do that duo! Please post a photo when you try it! It looks so pretty!  And thank you - I'm not feeling too bad about quitting my job when it was only 3 days a week and they were kind of assholes lol,. Can't wait to wear all the pretty nail polish.

Everyone see the email from Black Sheep Lacquer? She isn't sending bath products anymore but instead 2 full size polishes and a mini and if you're a subscriber then you can lock in your price. I didn't subscribe last month so I asked her if I could still lock in the price and she said yes. I think I like this A LOT better than the bath item. MORE POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish I bought Powder Buff to do that duo! Please post a photo when you try it! It looks so pretty!  And thank you - I'm not feeling too bad about quitting my job when it was only 3 days a week and they were kind of assholes lol,. Can't wait to wear all the pretty nail polish.

Everyone see the email from Black Sheep Lacquer? She isn't sending bath products anymore but instead 2 full size polishes and a mini and if you're a subscriber then you can lock in your price. I didn't subscribe last month so I asked her if I could still lock in the price and she said yes. I think I like this A LOT better than the bath item. MORE POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It's changing? What will the new pricing be?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's changing? What will the new pricing be?
That she didn't say, you'd have to ask her.  

Here's our convo.

Me : "I didn't get last month's box so does that mean the price will go up for me?"

Erin: "No, anyone that subscribed in the past (within reason!) won't pay the increased price"


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That she didn't say, you'd have to ask her.  

Here's our convo.

Me : "I didn't get last month's box so does that mean the price will go up for me?"

Erin: "No, anyone that subscribed in the past (within reason!) won't pay the increased price"
Dang. I've never gotten it before, but I've been wanting to try it. I'm hoping the prices don't change too much.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang. I've never gotten it before, but I've been wanting to try it. I'm hoping the prices don't change too much.
On the website for US it is still $14 so perhaps do it now while the price is still $14 if you can!


----------



## lochnessie

> I wish I bought Powder Buff to do that duo! Please post a photo when you try it! It looks so pretty! Â And thank you - I'm not feeling too bad about quitting my job when it was only 3 days a week and they were kind of assholes lol,. Can't wait to wear all the pretty nail polish. Everyone see the email from Black Sheep Lacquer? She isn't sending bath products anymore but instead 2 full size polishes and a mini and if you're a subscriber then you can lock in your price. I didn't subscribe last month so I asked her if I could still lock in the price and she said yes.Â I think I like this A LOT better than the bath item. MORE POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â


 I definitely will post a picture whenever I finally do a mani with it! Too many untrieds, too few fingers! And thanks so much for mentioning the black sheep email - for some reason, I'm apparently still not getting her emails, so I just contacted her. That's really exciting news, I'd take more polish any day!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Everyone see the email from Black Sheep Lacquer? She isn't sending bath products anymore but instead 2 full size polishes and a mini and if you're a subscriber then you can lock in your price. I didn't subscribe last month so I asked her if I could still lock in the price and she said yes. I think I like this A LOT better than the bath item. MORE POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yes! I just subbed like a week ago so I got in with the old price just in time - phew. I'm excited about getting my first box and I'm with you, MORE POLISH!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I wish I bought Powder Buff to do that duo! Please post a photo when you try it! It looks so pretty! Â And thank you - I'm not feeling too bad about quitting my job when it was only 3 days a week and they were kind of assholes lol,. Can't wait to wear all the pretty nail polish. Everyone see the email from Black Sheep Lacquer? She isn't sending bath products anymore but instead 2 full size polishes and a mini and if you're a subscriber then you can lock in your price. I didn't subscribe last month so I asked her if I could still lock in the price and she said yes.Â I think I like this A LOT better than the bath item. MORE POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â


 This is bad, but the first thing I thought when I read the email was good, I got two bath products from her and I didn't know what either one was!! Lol...at least I know what to do with polish!! Hahaha


----------



## lochnessie

> This is bad, but the first thing I thought when I read the email was good, I got two bath products from her and I didn't know what either one was!! Lol...at least I know what to do with polish!! Hahaha


 Haha, that's true! At least the cuticle oil this month was labeled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I definitely will post a picture whenever I finally do a mani with it! Too many untrieds, too few fingers!

And thanks so much for mentioning the black sheep email - for some reason, I'm apparently still not getting her emails, so I just contacted her. That's really exciting news, I'd take more polish any day!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I just subbed like a week ago so I got in with the old price just in time - phew. I'm excited about getting my first box and I'm with you, MORE POLISH!!! 






Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is bad, but the first thing I thought when I read the email was good, I got two bath products from her and I didn't know what either one was!! Lol...at least I know what to do with polish!! Hahaha


Yes I'm very happy with this change and in my opinion, its a much better deal for me to get 2 full size nail polishes and a mini for ONLY $14! The bath stuff idea is nice but meh. I enjoyed the bath butter thing whatever it was but the tub of glitter goop is still unused. 

Can't wait to get it and see what everyone else gets!


----------



## lochnessie

> Yes I'm very happy with this change and in my opinion, its a much better deal for me to get 2 full size nail polishes and a mini for ONLY $14!Â The bath stuff idea is nice but meh. I enjoyed the bath butter thing whatever it was but the tub of glitter goop is still unused.Â  Can't wait to get it and see what everyone else gets!


 Ooh, I forgot about the glitter stuff! I passed it on to my aspiring drag queen friend; he appreciated it! I haven't used the bath stuff yet, but I keep meaning to - it seems like it'll be nice. I've also liked the cuticle oils she's sent out; I can never have too many of those floating around!


----------



## jenniferrose

For Black Sheep subscription, how can you set preferences? It says you can request things like no yellow. Do you just email in?

Thanks!


----------



## lochnessie

> For Black Sheep subscription, how can you set preferences? It says you can request things like no yellow. Do you just email in? Thanks!


 I just emailed in when I first subscribed, and I got a quick "thanks!" response back from Erin - so I think that's the way to go!


----------



## Christa W

I think I am going to put my computer in another room so I can't search anything on my breaks.  I placed an order for Reptar thanks to this thread as well as trying my first Glam Polish since some of them are being discontinued.  I decided on Fraggle Rock.  I loved the series as a kid and who doesn't love a light teal crelly.  Reviews I saw said the formula is pretty awesome.  My only other teal one is KB Shimmer Totally Tubular and that is almost neon.  I am hoping that I can get a few more before they are gone.  The Despicable Me line is still avail and priced a few dollars higher at $10.00 where this one was only $8.00.  I need Fairy Princess Gru!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to put my computer in another room so I can't search anything on my breaks.  *I placed an order for Reptar thanks to this thread* as well as trying my first Glam Polish since some of them are being discontinued.  I decided on Fraggle Rock.  I loved the series as a kid and who doesn't love a light teal crelly.  Reviews I saw said the formula is pretty awesome.  My only other teal one is KB Shimmer Totally Tubular and that is almost neon.  I am hoping that I can get a few more before they are gone.  The Despicable Me line is still avail and priced a few dollars higher at $10.00 where this one was only $8.00.  I need Fairy Princess Gru!! 
That was my fault...I hope you like it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was my fault...I hope you like it!
IT IS!  I liked it when I Googled it after you bought it then after I saw your swatches I was sold!!!!  Plus it was $5.00.  Mad at myself for not getting it during the sale at Color4Nails but I can live with that price.

I originally planned on ordering the Love, Angeline Pass Me the Sweethearts polish but I forgot the preorder ended 01/12


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to put my computer in another room so I can't search anything on my breaks.  I placed an order for Reptar thanks to this thread as well as trying my first Glam Polish since some of them are being discontinued.  I decided on Fraggle Rock.  I loved the series as a kid and who doesn't love a light teal crelly.  Reviews I saw said the formula is pretty awesome.  My only other teal one is KB Shimmer Totally Tubular and that is almost neon.  I am hoping that I can get a few more before they are gone.  The Despicable Me line is still avail and priced a few dollars higher at $10.00 where this one was only $8.00.  I need Fairy Princess Gru!! 
Where did you order from?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you order from?
Color4Nails.com


----------



## myzeri

She said it's only going up $2 starting next month. I can live with that. Unfortunately, we just bought me a car, so I have to wait for a bit to get any new sub boxes.


----------



## Christa W

Polish Addict adding mystery box for $20 permanently.  I think I am going to have to get in on that one of these months!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Polish Addict adding mystery box for $20 permanently.Â  I think I am going to have to get in on that one of these months!


 Really?? Where did you see that?? I love her stuff, but passed on the last mystery box.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really?? Where did you see that?? I love her stuff, but passed on the last mystery box.
Just announced it on her Facebook.


----------



## Christa W

I had an "ah-ha" moment tonight I wanted to share.. maybe it's more of a "derp" moment...

In my winning package from LLarowe before Christmas one of the polishes I got that I was most excited for was The Lando System.  I put it on Dec 19th and immediately hated it.  I took it off in favor of Cult Nails Let Me Fly which I got as part of a ninja Santa present.  I didn't think much about it until I swatched it again on my middle finger when I was showing possible wedding nail ideas for Pollysmom a few days ago.  I never tried to put any kind of top coat on it.  I have Nail Pattern Boldness in Glitter Food which I used almost all of on fixing glitters.  I bought a few items from Sally Beauty tonight including Gelous.  Holy holographic Jesus did that make the polish just come alive.  I can't believe I took it off after only a few minutes!!  I feel like such a dork.


----------



## Christa W

Just may have spent all my money on non indie orders and I forgot about the huge Polish Me Silly launch tomorrow... I missed out on the one LLarowe shade I wanted and with all her problems I would rather just wait until her new site is done.  There is so much drama that comes with that.  I saw there was like a mini Facebook dis made by Mentality in light of that.  I thought that was pretty lame.  Makes me think twice about throwing my money at them but damn the polish is freaking amazing and it's a great price with free US shipping.  Maybe I won't stay mad long!


----------



## Christa W

Hare Polish added to A-Indied box...  I didn't realize it was also offered on a one time basis.  Someday soon I might get in on that...

Also... very nervous/excited my Button Masher Lacquers will be here tomorrow.  If one of them is what I think it will be you ladies might be spending some money.  I am literally bursting with anticipation over it. Time to do the pee pee dance!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just may have spent all my money on non indie orders and I forgot about the huge Polish Me Silly launch tomorrow... I missed out on the one LLarowe shade I wanted and with all her problems I would rather just wait until her new site is done.  There is so much drama that comes with that.  I saw there was like a mini Facebook dis made by Mentality in light of that.  I thought that was pretty lame.  Makes me think twice about throwing my money at them but damn the polish is freaking amazing and it's a great price with free US shipping.  Maybe I won't stay mad long!
I usually stay away from the madness of restocks and I usually don't pay full price for polish. However...I caved hard and went for the Colors by Llarowe restock since they ended up doing it on bigcartel and not their web site. It was easy. I refreshed the page several times to get Good Golly Miss Molly (people put in their cart while they decide, but then empty it or their cart times out), but that was the full extent of any hassle. No crashing or issues for me. I ordered Burnt Sugar, Dirty Diana, Good Golly Miss Molly, and Let's Tango Baby. Overpriced, irresistible, juicy holos and a holo multichrome. Free shipping, though. I blame the unspeakable beauty of online swatches. Sources:

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/01/colors-by-llarowe-le-good-golly-miss.html

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/colors-by-llarowe-dirty-diana.html

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/05/colors-by-llarowe-burnt-sugar.html

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=738686472826674&amp;set=a.687796034582385.1073741830.219350074760319&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## Christa W

> I usually stay away from the madness of restocks and I usually don't pay full price for polish. However...I caved hard and went for the Colors by Llarowe restock since they ended up doing it on bigcartel and not their web site. It was easy. I refreshed the page several times to get Good Golly Miss Molly (people put in their cart while they decide, but then empty it or their cart times out), but that was the full extent of any hassle. No crashing or issues for me. I ordered Burnt Sugar, Dirty Diana, Good Golly Miss Molly, and Let's Tango Baby. Overpriced, irresistible, juicy holos and a holo multichrome. Free shipping, though. I blame the unspeakable beauty of online swatches. Sources: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/01/colors-by-llarowe-le-good-golly-miss.html http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/colors-by-llarowe-dirty-diana.html http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/05/colors-by-llarowe-burnt-sugar.html https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=738686472826674&amp;set=a.687796034582385.1073741830.219350074760319&amp;type=1&amp;theater


 Ooooh I can't wait to see them when you get them. I wanted OABTRAD or whatever it was called. I need a good pink holo. In the past 24 hrs I've ordered 12 polishes! Trying to be good but its so hard... Those are all super beautiful... Want a Colors by LLarowe bad... Just didn't see any I had to have...


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I usually stay away from the madness of restocks and I usually don't pay full price for polish. However...I caved hard and went for the Colors by Llarowe restock since they ended up doing it on bigcartel and not their web site. It was easy. I refreshed the page several times to get Good Golly Miss Molly (people put in their cart while they decide, but then empty it or their cart times out), but that was the full extent of any hassle. No crashing or issues for me. I ordered Burnt Sugar, Dirty Diana, Good Golly Miss Molly, and Let's Tango Baby. Overpriced, irresistible, juicy holos and a holo multichrome. Free shipping, though. I blame the unspeakable beauty of online swatches. Sources:

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/01/colors-by-llarowe-le-good-golly-miss.html
http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/colors-by-llarowe-dirty-diana.html
http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/05/colors-by-llarowe-burnt-sugar.html
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=738686472826674&amp;set=a.687796034582385.1073741830.219350074760319&amp;type=1&amp;theater

Ooooh I can't wait to see them when you get them. I wanted OABTRAD or whatever it was called. I need a good pink holo. In the past 24 hrs I've ordered 12 polishes! Trying to be good but its so hard... Those are all super beautiful... Want a Colors by LLarowe bad... Just didn't see any I had to have... Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?


----------



## Christa W

> Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?


 If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me.


----------



## Christa W

Want one that's pretty strong too


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?

If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me. 
What about Color Club Miss Bliss (in stock on llarowe.com)? Photo from SetinLacquer.com:


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?

If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me. Maybe Girly Bits Hot Shot: http://www.girlybitscosmetics.com/hot-shot/


----------



## Christa W

> Maybe Girly Bits Hot Shot: http://www.girlybitscosmetics.com/hot-shot/


 Swoon!! I do love me some Girly Bits!!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?

If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me. Pink Flamingo by Polishnv - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/157096716/new-pink-flamingo-handmade-holographic

Every Day is Friday by Novel Nail Polish - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/152564167/full-size-125-ml-pink-holographic-indie

Smeared Lipstick by Spellbound Nails - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153973687/smeared-lipstick-custom-holographic-nail

Raspberry Cordial by Literary Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153168380/raspberry-cordial-full-sized-holographic

And the most amazing - a pink holo thermal (light &amp; dark pink) that glows in the dark:

On Wednesday We Wear Pink Mean Girls by Sweet T Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/165817314/on-wednesday-we-wear-pink-mean-girls


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?

If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me. Pink Flamingo by Polishnv - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/157096716/new-pink-flamingo-handmade-holographic

Every Day is Friday by Novel Nail Polish - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/152564167/full-size-125-ml-pink-holographic-indie

Smeared Lipstick by Spellbound Nails - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153973687/smeared-lipstick-custom-holographic-nail

Raspberry Cordial by Literary Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153168380/raspberry-cordial-full-sized-holographic

And the most amazing - a pink holo thermal (light &amp; dark pink) that glows in the dark:

On Wednesday We Wear Pink Mean Girls by Sweet T Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/165817314/on-wednesday-we-wear-pink-mean-girls

I just got Raspberry Cordial from Literary Lacquers--it's gorgeous. But I bought so much polish that now my color categories are more specific. I have a category specifically for raspberry colors (separate from the dark berries that go with the wine colors...), so I don't think of it as a pink. Pink Flamingo and Every Day is Friday look quite fabulous; they seem to have a strong linear holo bend.

I have a section for teals that is separate from the greens and blues. I have not yet separated lavender/lilac/orchid from my dark purples, but I really should. Hmm, I will need to move within the next six months--I better keep all of my bubble wrap and not let anyone else move my polish but me.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What about Color Club Miss Bliss (in stock on llarowe.com)? Photo from SetinLacquer.com:




This one is a very good possibility.  It's so freaking pretty.  I am holding out hope that I find this in the entire set at my Ross store...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pink Flamingo by Polishnv - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/157096716/new-pink-flamingo-handmade-holographic

Every Day is Friday by Novel Nail Polish - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/152564167/full-size-125-ml-pink-holographic-indie

Smeared Lipstick by Spellbound Nails - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153973687/smeared-lipstick-custom-holographic-nail

Raspberry Cordial by Literary Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/153168380/raspberry-cordial-full-sized-holographic

And the most amazing - a pink holo thermal (light &amp; dark pink) that glows in the dark:

On Wednesday We Wear Pink Mean Girls by Sweet T Lacquer - http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/165817314/on-wednesday-we-wear-pink-mean-girls
Oh man!!!  There are some amazing ones here.  I hope to have some time today to look at them.  I was browsing on my phone last night and that didn't do any of them any justice.  I am loving the Raspberry one and I never realized that was a separate color... all my pinks are together and are a huge range of shades.  I find myself loving the berry shades quite a bit.  I really appreciate your research.

That goes for both of you!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got Raspberry Cordial from Literary Lacquers--it's gorgeous. But I bought so much polish that now my color categories are more specific. I have a category specifically for raspberry colors (separate from the dark berries that go with the wine colors...), so I don't think of it as a pink. Pink Flamingo and Every Day is Friday look quite fabulous; they seem to have a strong linear holo bend.

I have a section for teals that is separate from the greens and blues. I have not yet separated lavender/lilac/orchid from my dark purples, but I really should. Hmm, I will need to move within the next six months--I better keep all of my bubble wrap and not let anyone else move my polish but me.
I don't store my polish by color but rather by brand.  However, I do swatch them all on nail wheels instead of nail sticks so I have a few that need to be in the orchid/lilac category that are with the rest of my purples.  It annoys me but I feel like if I redo them it's wasting polish so I deal.  I do have a separate category for my teal/turquoise polishes.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually stay away from the madness of restocks and I usually don't pay full price for polish. However...I caved hard and went for the Colors by Llarowe restock since they ended up doing it on bigcartel and not their web site. It was easy. I refreshed the page several times to get Good Golly Miss Molly (people put in their cart while they decide, but then empty it or their cart times out), but that was the full extent of any hassle. No crashing or issues for me. I ordered Burnt Sugar, Dirty Diana, Good Golly Miss Molly, and Let's Tango Baby. Overpriced, irresistible, juicy holos and a holo multichrome. Free shipping, though. I blame the unspeakable beauty of online swatches. Sources:

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/01/colors-by-llarowe-le-good-golly-miss.html

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/colors-by-llarowe-dirty-diana.html

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/05/colors-by-llarowe-burnt-sugar.html

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=738686472826674&amp;set=a.687796034582385.1073741830.219350074760319&amp;type=1&amp;theater
I just realized Dirty Diana was on my wish list in my notebook too and I actually debated getting it during the restock.. how funny.  I just couldn't pull the trigger and ended up just closing out of the site.


----------



## acostakk

> This one is a very good possibility.Â  It's so freaking pretty.Â  I am holding out hope that I find this in the entire set at my Ross store...


 Me too! I am driving my husband and child crazy with my obsessive need to stop at every Ross we pass. I've trained the child in what bottle to look for so she can help me hunt.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! I am driving my husband and child crazy with my obsessive need to stop at every Ross we pass. I've trained the child in what bottle to look for so she can help me hunt.
I am guessing it might take a little because the last 2 collections there and at Bealls were Poptastic released in Spring 2010 and Take Wing from Summer 2012.  If I read correctly the latest holos are Spring 2013 so I pray I don't have to wait another few years!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?
Wish me luck.. trying LLarowe restock for my OABTRAD when it goes up in an hour....


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wish me luck.. trying LLarowe restock for my OABTRAD when it goes up in an hour....

Good luck with all that craziness!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Good luck with all that craziness!
Lame.  That's why I said try.  I had it but I got a call and had to do my job.  Boo.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lame.  That's why I said try.  I had it but I got a call and had to do my job.  Boo.
Shoulda put them on hold. Haha.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shoulda put them on hold. Haha.
Nah.  It was my wallet saying "KNOCK IT OFF!!" You don't need that.

On the plus side... my new pretties came in the mail and I can't wait to show you guys.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nah.  It was my wallet saying "KNOCK IT OFF!!" You don't need that.

On the plus side... my new pretties came in the mail and I can't wait to show you guys. 
Haha, the universe sending a sign.

I can't wait to see your pretties. I should be getting some soon, placing a Zoya order today!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, the universe sending a sign.

I can't wait to see your pretties. I should be getting some soon, placing a Zoya order today!

First up is the most amazing glitter bomb polish I have ever laid my eyes on personally.  I love it for so many reasons.  This is V-Day=D-Day an anti Valentines Day polish from Laquerlicious.  It was only $6.00 with $3.00 going towards a dog shelter to help with supplies.  This polish has an overall pink shimmer and is packed with every assortment of glitters under the sun.  There are hearts but not just your standard hearts... BLACK and TEAL hearts too!!  Giant holo circle glitter, skull and cross bones glitter, bar glitter, square glitter... are you getting the picture???  The formula is fantastic.  You will never get the same combo twice.  I seriously want a back up!

It came in the most adorable packaging as well.  I posted to her Facebook page, I am not a loyal fan for life.  I need more of her stuff.





I haven't done the mani with it yet but here is my bottle shot and swatch shot.









Will post the other two after work. Break is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  OH did I mention it has STAR glitter too????


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
First up is the most amazing glitter bomb polish I have ever laid my eyes on personally.  I love it for so many reasons.  This is V-Day=D-Day an anti Valentines Day polish from Laquerlicious.  It was only $6.00 with $3.00 going towards a dog shelter to help with supplies.  This polish has an overall pink shimmer and is packed with every assortment of glitters under the sun.  There are hearts but not just your standard hearts... BLACK and TEAL hearts too!!  Giant holo circle glitter, skull and cross bones glitter, bar glitter, square glitter... are you getting the picture???  The formula is fantastic.  You will never get the same combo twice.  I seriously want a back up!

It came in the most adorable packaging as well.  I posted to her Facebook page, I am not a loyal fan for life.  I need more of her stuff.





I haven't done the mani with it yet but here is my bottle shot and swatch shot.









Will post the other two after work. Break is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  OH did I mention it has STAR glitter too????
HOLY AWESOME! I saw a swatch of this on her IG page, but it didn't look that awesome! Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What about Color Club Miss Bliss (in stock on llarowe.com)? Photo from SetinLacquer.com:




This one is a very good possibility.  It's so freaking pretty.  I am holding out hope that I find this in the entire set at my Ross store...

Yeah, I was waiting for them to show up at those type of stores, too. (TJ Maxx, Ross, Marshalls...) I gave up for now. I wanted Miss Bliss and Eternal Beauty too much. I got them with some kind of Llarowe flash sale coupon for $5.20 each. I got Halo-graphic and Over the Moon in a different order for 20% off. Since indie holos are usually $10-14, and the Color Club ones have such a strong holo, I thought it was well worth it for me. I've also only read rave reviews about them. I haven't worn any of them yet, but they are blinding in the bottle. 

Eternal Beauty (photo is from idanailsit.blogspot.com):





Halo-graphic (photo is from susyincolor.com):





Over the Moon (photo is from setinlacquer.com):


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I was waiting for them to show up at those type of stores, too. (TJ Maxx, Ross, Marshalls...) I gave up for now. I wanted Miss Bliss and Eternal Beauty too much. I got them with some kind of Llarowe flash sale coupon for $5.20 each. I got Halo-graphic and Over the Moon in a different order for 20% off. Since indie holos are usually $10-14, and the Color Club ones have such a strong holo, I thought it was well worth it for me. I've also only read rave reviews about them. I haven't worn any of them yet, but they are blinding in the bottle. 

Eternal Beauty (photo is from idanailsit.blogspot.com):





Halo-graphic (photo is from susyincolor.com):





Over the Moon (photo is from setinlacquer.com):




I have Kismet, I'm not sure which set it was in, but the holo is SO strong. So pretty.


----------



## Christa W

I am desperate to make a light box at this point because I am tired of crappy lit pictures!  Here are the other 2 polishes that I got in the mail today.  They are both from Button Masher Lacquer which is made by Geek Chic Cosmetics.  Their polish are themed for something geeky yet chic.  I originally found it on accident and fell head over heels for the polish Moar Dots.  It is a World of Warcraft themed polish named after an infamous recording of a guild leader screaming at his raid during the boss Onyxia way back the glory days of the first game.  This fine holographic glitter topper with 3 different sized dots.  The base is almost like China Glaze Fairy Dust.  There are teal, green, pink, and gold small glitters, hot pink larger glitters and a few really big black glitters.  All are circles.  I thought this was a fun alternative to hex glitters.

Application is not bad.  I was in hurry so they look sloppy and no top coat.  All the glitter does settle because it's a bit runny but that is fine because a good strong shake and they even out.  I did one coat of pretty much just all fine glitter on the nail wheel swatch then did the bigger ones on the second coat and that worked well.





The label is too see through and you can't even see it on the other bottle because it's dark. That made me sad.





On nail wheel 2 coats





 On thumb 1 coat over China Glaze Refresh Mint, ring finger is 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and pinkie is 1 coat over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am desperate to make a light box at this point because I am tired of crappy lit pictures!  Here are the other 2 polishes that I got in the mail today.  They are both from Button Masher Lacquer which is made by Geek Chic Cosmetics.  Their polish are themed for something geeky yet chic.  I originally found it on accident and fell head over heels for the polish Moar Dots.  It is a World of Warcraft themed polish named after an infamous recording of a guild leader screaming at his raid during the boss Onyxia way back the glory days of the first game.  This fine holographic glitter topper with 3 different sized dots.  The base is almost like China Glaze Fairy Dust.  There are teal, green, pink, and gold small glitters, hot pink larger glitters and a few really big black glitters.  All are circles.  I thought this was a fun alternative to hex glitters.

Application is not bad.  I was in hurry so they look sloppy and no top coat.  All the glitter does settle because it's a bit runny but that is fine because a good strong shake and they even out.  I did one coat of pretty much just all fine glitter on the nail wheel swatch then did the bigger ones on the second coat and that worked well.





The label is too see through and you can't even see it on the other bottle because it's dark. That made me sad.





On nail wheel 2 coats





 On thumb 1 coat over China Glaze Refresh Mint, ring finger is 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and pinkie is 1 coat over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.
I love circle glitter, probably because I love polka dots.


----------



## Christa W

And finally the one I have been waiting for most of all.... This is Button Masher Lacquer in Be Excellent to Each Other.  I had high hopes this would be a dupe or similar to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  It's a blurple jelly and has larger holo pink glitters.  To get them out I had the bottle upside down for 45 min and I had to fish for them.  When I say I had to fish I am talking straight up get in my bass boat and head to the lake at dawn fishing like me and my father used to do.  I was seconds away from pouring it all out into another bottle.  I could see them in there... just couldn't get them for anything.  Not with an orange stick, toothpick or the brush. 

Finally I got one on my finger.  In my swatches I used 3 coats on my pointer finger and on the middle finger I used one coat over Essie No More Film which is my super fave undie.  Actually No More Film is one of my favorite cremes ever.  One coat perfection every time.  Anyway.. back to BEtEO.... I do love it.  I don't have Cosmic Forces so I can't compare but for $6.99 (you have to order $10 worth of product though) you can have yourself a really cool polish.  After my crappy pics I will post the ones from Accio Lacquer that made me buy this.





Yeah my pics are crap..









Here is what this should look like





I took both them off right after pictures so I can make dinner and do dishes before deciding which one I love best.  I took off all the large glitters and put them back in the bottle!!! LOL.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love circle glitter, probably because I love polka dots.




Here's the pic from their web site.  My phone is having such a hard time in this lighting... I love this but I didn't do it any justice.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am desperate to make a light box at this point because I am tired of crappy lit pictures!  Here are the other 2 polishes that I got in the mail today.  They are both from Button Masher Lacquer which is made by Geek Chic Cosmetics.  Their polish are themed for something geeky yet chic.  I originally found it on accident and fell head over heels for the polish Moar Dots.  It is a World of Warcraft themed polish named after an infamous recording of a guild leader screaming at his raid during the boss Onyxia way back the glory days of the first game.  This fine holographic glitter topper with 3 different sized dots.  The base is almost like China Glaze Fairy Dust.  There are teal, green, pink, and gold small glitters, hot pink larger glitters and a few really big black glitters.  All are circles.  I thought this was a fun alternative to hex glitters.

Application is not bad.  I was in hurry so they look sloppy and no top coat.  All the glitter does settle because it's a bit runny but that is fine because a good strong shake and they even out.  I did one coat of pretty much just all fine glitter on the nail wheel swatch then did the bigger ones on the second coat and that worked well.





The label is too see through and you can't even see it on the other bottle because it's dark. That made me sad.





On nail wheel 2 coats





 On thumb 1 coat over China Glaze Refresh Mint, ring finger is 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and pinkie is 1 coat over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.
Wicked pretty!

I've also heard you can make a light box with cardboard, tissue paper, and a lamp... haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wicked pretty!

I've also heard you can make a light box with cardboard, tissue paper, and a lamp... haven't tried it yet.
I had a box set out for it.  My cats wouldn't stop playing in it.  I have another box just need lamps.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And finally the one I have been waiting for most of all.... This is Button Masher Lacquer in Be Excellent to Each Other.  I had high hopes this would be a dupe or similar to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  It's a blurple jelly and has larger holo pink glitters.  To get them out I had the bottle upside down for 45 min and I had to fish for them.  When I say I had to fish I am talking straight up get in my bass boat and head to the lake at dawn fishing like me and my father used to do.  I was seconds away from pouring it all out into another bottle.  I could see them in there... just couldn't get them for anything.  Not with an orange stick, toothpick or the brush. 

Finally I got one on my finger.  In my swatches I used 3 coats on my pointer finger and on the middle finger I used one coat over Essie No More Film which is my super fave undie.  Actually No More Film is one of my favorite cremes ever.  One coat perfection every time.  Anyway.. back to BEtEO.... I do love it.  I don't have Cosmic Forces so I can't compare but for $6.99 (you have to order $10 worth of product though) you can have yourself a really cool polish.  After my crappy pics I will post the ones from Accio Lacquer that made me buy this.





Yeah my pics are crap..








Sad about the fishing. I've been lusting over this for a bit. Partly because of the name. I giggle every time I read it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And finally the one I have been waiting for most of all.... This is Button Masher Lacquer in Be Excellent to Each Other.  I had high hopes this would be a dupe or similar to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  It's a blurple jelly and has larger holo pink glitters.  To get them out I had the bottle upside down for 45 min and I had to fish for them.  When I say I had to fish I am talking straight up get in my bass boat and head to the lake at dawn fishing like me and my father used to do.  I was seconds away from pouring it all out into another bottle.  I could see them in there... just couldn't get them for anything.  Not with an orange stick, toothpick or the brush. 

Finally I got one on my finger.  In my swatches I used 3 coats on my pointer finger and on the middle finger I used one coat over Essie No More Film which is my super fave undie.  Actually No More Film is one of my favorite cremes ever.  One coat perfection every time.  Anyway.. back to BEtEO.... I do love it.  I don't have Cosmic Forces so I can't compare but for $6.99 (you have to order $10 worth of product though) you can have yourself a really cool polish.  After my crappy pics I will post the ones from Accio Lacquer that made me buy this.





Yeah my pics are crap..









Here is what this should look like





I took both them off right after pictures so I can make dinner and do dishes before deciding which one I love best.  I took off all the large glitters and put them back in the bottle!!! LOL.
I have Cosmic Forces; it looks very similar, maybe more magenta glitter and less blue jelly in the Emily de Molly if I recall correctly. It was one of only a couple polishes where I stalked a restock. (My favorite Emily de Molly, though, is Regal Beginnings.) It was difficult to get the big glitters out of Cosmic Forces, but I didn't resort to sticks (I will next time).  I found it to be darker than most photos of it show, but I know purples tend to not photograph accurately.


----------



## NotTheMama

Got my Fickle Fairy Potions the other day, and WOW....they are thick.  But I think a drop or two of thinner will help.  I did get a glitter topper, Forbidden Love and it's not nearly as thick as the other two, so maybe it's just the way her polishes are.  Will report back after some thinner and when I use them.


----------



## Christa W

Oh noes!  Glam Polish has a shade called Crysta....and it's a magenta glitter holo!  /runs away throwing money at it...

(I didn't really buy it LOL)


----------



## lochnessie

Darn my nail polish addiction and the lack of willpower when it comes to flash sales! I just placed an order for some "The Polish Bar" polishes - she's doing 25% off all orders over $10 with the code HAPPYFRIDAY25. I haven't ordered from her shop before, but there are some great reviews and some gorgeous polishes. I picked up Berry Splash (formerly "Jamberry", a berry holo color); Jingle Stars (glitters + holo silver stars, on sale for $5.00, plus the coupon!), and a grab bag (3 full size polishes + 1 mini for $14, before coupon!). My poor wallet, but at least I can justify it since it seems like a good deal, right?


----------



## NotTheMama

> Darn my nail polish addiction and the lack of willpower when it comes to flash sales! I just placed an order for some "The Polish Bar"Â polishes - she's doing 25% off all orders over $10 with the code HAPPYFRIDAY25. I haven't ordered from her shop before, but there are some great reviews and some gorgeous polishes. I picked up Berry Splash (formerly "Jamberry", a berry holo color); Jingle Stars (glitters + holo silver stars, on sale for $5.00, plus the coupon!), and a grab bag (3 full size polishes + 1 mini for $14, before coupon!). My poor wallet, but at least I can justify it since it seems like a good deal, right?Â :icon_lol:


 ENABLER!!! I just ordered a grab bag...only $14.50 shipped.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn my nail polish addiction and the lack of willpower when it comes to flash sales! I just placed an order for some "The Polish Bar" polishes - she's doing 25% off all orders over $10 with the code HAPPYFRIDAY25. I haven't ordered from her shop before, but there are some great reviews and some gorgeous polishes. I picked up Berry Splash (formerly "Jamberry", a berry holo color); Jingle Stars (glitters + holo silver stars, on sale for $5.00, plus the coupon!), and a grab bag (3 full size polishes + 1 mini for $14, before coupon!). My poor wallet, but at least I can justify it since it seems like a good deal, right? 




My addiction is killing me!  I am like a shopper possessed.  I had to yell at myself this morning for ordering 2 polish from a blog sale.  (thanks to my official enabler... you know who you are)  They were great prices and one I wanted or awhile.  I literally can't stop buying stuff.  3 Zoya Orders in 2 weeks, 15 other indie and mainstream online polishes not to mention the money I dropped at Sally for yellow stopper to see if I worked as a peeling base and the Gelous I had to have..

I want to say I am done then something comes in front of my face.  I am going to delete my Facebook I swear!


----------



## lochnessie

> ENABLER!!! I just ordered a grab bag...only $14.50 shipped.


 Me enable? That's unpossible! :whistling:


> My addiction is killing me!Â  I am like a shopper possessed.Â  I had to yell at myself this morning for ordering 2 polish from a blog sale.Â  (thanks to my official enabler... you know who you are)Â  They were great prices and one I wanted or awhile.Â  I literally can't stop buying stuff.Â  3 Zoya Orders in 2 weeks, 15 other indie and mainstream online polishes not to mention the money I dropped at Sally for yellow stopper to see if I worked as a peeling base and the Gelous I had to have.. I want to say I am done then something comes in front of my face.Â  I am going to delete my Facebook I swear!


 Edit: stupid trying to type on phone and hitting reply too early... *grumble* I know exactly what you mean! The flash sales, all the awesome Valentine's polish collections, agggh! I finally broke down and put a "nail polish" category into my Mint budget. Mint is now sending me mean e-mails telling me that I've exceeded my budget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me enable? That's unpossible!
Actually the whole lot of you is a bunch of dirty minxes always teasing me with your crelly goodness and holotastic hauls.  It's only by my natural instinct that I feel the need to enable right back to balance the universe out.


----------



## acostakk

> ENABLER!!! I just ordered a grab bag...only $14.50 shipped.


 Now you've all done it. You've pulled my right off the fence and into the indie madness. I'm moving in 2 months, I have NO BUSINESS adding to my stash. But dang it, $14.50 delivered? I'm gonna use the husband springing dinner guests on me with less than 24 hour notice as my justification.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now you've all done it. You've pulled my right off the fence and into the indie madness. I'm moving in 2 months, I have NO BUSINESS adding to my stash. But dang it, $14.50 delivered?* I'm gonna use the husband springing dinner guests on me with less than 24 hour notice as my justification.*
That's a valid reason.  I looked it up in the "Reasons You Need Indies Handbook".  Also there is a chapter in there on moving.  You will need more pretties to fill your new space.

On a side note.  I am refusing to even go to that site because I will buy something.


----------



## lochnessie

Black Sheep Lacquer's Purple Planet today:





I'm loving the medium purple color and the green shift (which is tough to capture on camera)! So excited for her box next month!

Also, I don't know whether or not to apologize for my earlier enabling.



  I'm super-excited for the grab bag, though!

Christa, I think I need this handbook you speak of... I'm running out of ways to justify my purchases!


----------



## Christa W

So happy.  Finally got Pahlish Drink the Sea.  I have been lusting over that one ever since I first saw it.  It's everything I thought it would be.  Also got my first Happy Hands polish today in Reptar's Revenge.  I thought it would be fitting given my new polish Reptar from Alana Renee.  I like Reptar's Revenge because it's a jelly and not opaque.  I thought this would give me many layering options.  I am very excited over these two.  I have been a semi good girl.. well not really but I haven't bought any other indies.  I spent way too much money on polish and plates this past week.  I have to be on my best behavior for awhile.  I have a ton of stuff coming but it's all mainstream.

I have bought a lot of blues and teal/turquoise shades lately!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy.  Finally got Pahlish Drink the Sea.  I have been lusting over that one ever since I first saw it.  It's everything I thought it would be.  Also got my first Happy Hands polish today in Reptar's Revenge.  I thought it would be fitting given my new polish Reptar from Alana Renee.  I like Reptar's Revenge because it's a jelly and not opaque.  I thought this would give me many layering options.  I am very excited over these two.  I have been a semi good girl.. well not really but I haven't bought any other indies.  I spent way too much money on polish and plates this past week.  I have to be on my best behavior for awhile.  I have a ton of stuff coming but it's all mainstream.

I have bought a lot of blues and teal/turquoise shades lately!




Gorgeous!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy.  Finally got Pahlish Drink the Sea.  I have been lusting over that one ever since I first saw it.  It's everything I thought it would be.  Also got my first Happy Hands polish today in Reptar's Revenge.  I thought it would be fitting given my new polish Reptar from Alana Renee.  I like Reptar's Revenge because it's a jelly and not opaque.  I thought this would give me many layering options.  I am very excited over these two.  I have been a semi good girl.. well not really but I haven't bought any other indies.  I spent way too much money on polish and plates this past week.  I have to be on my best behavior for awhile.  I have a ton of stuff coming but it's all mainstream.

I have bought a lot of blues and teal/turquoise shades lately!




I have been wanting to get Drink The Sea!  I almost bought it a few times but am trying to be good!  Might just get.  Maybe not considering I had to call out of work tonight due to the weather.  I don't know.  I want it.  Reptar's revenge looks really nice too!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been wanting to get Drink The Sea!  I almost bought it a few times but am trying to be good!  Might just get.  Maybe not considering I had to call out of work tonight due to the weather.  I don't know.  I want it.  Reptar's revenge looks really nice too!
I swatched Reptar's Revenge over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls then 2 coats of RR.  It was just so cute and happy and glittery and made me smile.  I am having a hard time choosing what to wear!!! I just got Zoya Payton and Kelly in the mail today too.


----------



## Christa W

Apparently Dance Legend said if they get 200 likes on a photo of The Knight on Facebook  they will make more!!!   Already up to 61 likes.  I really hope they do.  It's my number one lemming at the moment.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Dance Legend said if they get 200 likes on a photo of The Knight on Facebook  they will make more!!!   Already up to 61 likes.  I really hope they do.  It's my number one lemming at the moment. 
I really want the Candy Flakes. I liked the photo, by the way.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want the Candy Flakes. I liked the photo, by the way.
OOOH me too!  Those are so pretty.  They have a ton of stuff coming out!  Still need to get my Sully too!


----------



## NotTheMama

Llarowe has polish mystery bags up for sale right now. I just snagged one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Llarowe has polish mystery bags up for sale right now. I just snagged one.
Was that on the big cartel site or just llarowe.com?  I think I have my boyfriend convinced I need more polish. Apparently he was discussing my collection with ladies at work.


----------



## NotTheMama

Llarowe.com


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Llarowe.com
Then I missed it.  Oh well.  I've gone a little overboard lately so it's OK that I did.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Then I missed it.Â  Oh well.Â  I've gone a little overboard lately so it's OK that I did.Â


 I didn't need to buy one, but I am home sick today, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't need to buy one, but I am home sick today, so I figured what the heck.
LOL.  I am not sure that was in the handbook.  I will check it and get back to you!!!


----------



## sleepykat

> I didn't need to buy one, but I am home sick today, so I figured what the heck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.Â  I am not sure that was in the handbook.Â  I will check it and get back to you!!!
Click to expand...

 I'm pretty sure I added it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a blog that's called Lacquer is the Best Medicine; I think that justifies it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I'm pretty sure I added it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a blog that's called Lacquer is the Best Medicine; I think that justifies it.


 I agree, I feel better already!! Lol


----------



## NotTheMama

> I'm pretty sure I added it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a blog that's called Lacquer is the Best Medicine; I think that justifies it.


 I agree, I feel better already!! Lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree, I feel better already!! Lol
Yep here it is under chapter 2.  I wish I was off today.  Boyfriend got to get off early but I didn't and I am the one with the flu.  I should buy something!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Yep here it is under chapter 2.Â  I wish I was off today.Â  Boyfriend got to get off early but I didn't and I am the one with the flu.Â  I should buy something!


 Absolutely! Then we can both feel better!


----------



## Christa W

> Absolutely! Then we can both feel better!


 I'm home sick today what should I buy? Of course I'm not getting paid today so I shouldn't buy anything!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I'm home sick today what should I buy? Of course I'm not getting paid today so I shouldn't buy anything!!!


 I haven't seen any flash sales or anything on FB yet today...so I got nothing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't seen any flash sales or anything on FB yet today...so I got nothing.


----------



## lochnessie

Hmm... LynBDesigns has a 50% off code right now. But yeah, otherwise, I've got nothing. It seems like the middle of the week doesn't have much in the way of flash sales; there might be some stuff around tomorrow?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had an "ah-ha" moment tonight I wanted to share.. maybe it's more of a "derp" moment...

In my winning package from LLarowe before Christmas one of the polishes I got that I was most excited for was The Lando System.  I put it on Dec 19th and immediately hated it.  I took it off in favor of Cult Nails Let Me Fly which I got as part of a ninja Santa present.  I didn't think much about it until I swatched it again on my middle finger when I was showing possible wedding nail ideas for Pollysmom a few days ago.  I never tried to put any kind of top coat on it.  I have Nail Pattern Boldness in Glitter Food which I used almost all of on fixing glitters.  I bought a few items from Sally Beauty tonight including Gelous.  Holy holographic Jesus did that make the polish just come alive.  I can't believe I took it off after only a few minutes!!  I feel like such a dork.








So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who has a recommendation for a good pink holo for @ChristaW? (One that's still available.) What kind, girl--light, medium, dark?

If I had to pick I'd say medium to dark. I think it would be more wearable for me. 
What about Color Club Miss Bliss (in stock on llarowe.com)? Photo from SetinLacquer.com:





That's such a pretty holo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, the universe sending a sign.

I can't wait to see your pretties. I should be getting some soon, placing a Zoya order today!

First up is the most amazing glitter bomb polish I have ever laid my eyes on personally.  I love it for so many reasons.  This is V-Day=D-Day an anti Valentines Day polish from Laquerlicious.  It was only $6.00 with $3.00 going towards a dog shelter to help with supplies.  This polish has an overall pink shimmer and is packed with every assortment of glitters under the sun.  There are hearts but not just your standard hearts... BLACK and TEAL hearts too!!  Giant holo circle glitter, skull and cross bones glitter, bar glitter, square glitter... are you getting the picture???  The formula is fantastic.  You will never get the same combo twice.  I seriously want a back up!

It came in the most adorable packaging as well.  I posted to her Facebook page, I am not a loyal fan for life.  I need more of her stuff.





I haven't done the mani with it yet but here is my bottle shot and swatch shot.









Will post the other two after work. Break is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  OH did I mention it has STAR glitter too????

So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What about Color Club Miss Bliss (in stock on llarowe.com)? Photo from SetinLacquer.com:




This one is a very good possibility.  It's so freaking pretty.  I am holding out hope that I find this in the entire set at my Ross store...

Yeah, I was waiting for them to show up at those type of stores, too. (TJ Maxx, Ross, Marshalls...) I gave up for now. I wanted Miss Bliss and Eternal Beauty too much. I got them with some kind of Llarowe flash sale coupon for $5.20 each. I got Halo-graphic and Over the Moon in a different order for 20% off. Since indie holos are usually $10-14, and the Color Club ones have such a strong holo, I thought it was well worth it for me. I've also only read rave reviews about them. I haven't worn any of them yet, but they are blinding in the bottle.

Eternal Beauty (photo is from idanailsit.blogspot.com):





Halo-graphic (photo is from susyincolor.com):





Over the Moon (photo is from setinlacquer.com):





I think I need all of those.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am desperate to make a light box at this point because I am tired of crappy lit pictures!  Here are the other 2 polishes that I got in the mail today.  They are both from Button Masher Lacquer which is made by Geek Chic Cosmetics.  Their polish are themed for something geeky yet chic.  I originally found it on accident and fell head over heels for the polish Moar Dots.  It is a World of Warcraft themed polish named after an infamous recording of a guild leader screaming at his raid during the boss Onyxia way back the glory days of the first game.  This fine holographic glitter topper with 3 different sized dots.  The base is almost like China Glaze Fairy Dust.  There are teal, green, pink, and gold small glitters, hot pink larger glitters and a few really big black glitters.  All are circles.  I thought this was a fun alternative to hex glitters.

Application is not bad.  I was in hurry so they look sloppy and no top coat.  All the glitter does settle because it's a bit runny but that is fine because a good strong shake and they even out.  I did one coat of pretty much just all fine glitter on the nail wheel swatch then did the bigger ones on the second coat and that worked well.





The label is too see through and you can't even see it on the other bottle because it's dark. That made me sad.





On nail wheel 2 coats





 On thumb 1 coat over China Glaze Refresh Mint, ring finger is 1 coat over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and pinkie is 1 coat over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And finally the one I have been waiting for most of all.... This is Button Masher Lacquer in Be Excellent to Each Other.  I had high hopes this would be a dupe or similar to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  It's a blurple jelly and has larger holo pink glitters.  To get them out I had the bottle upside down for 45 min and I had to fish for them.  When I say I had to fish I am talking straight up get in my bass boat and head to the lake at dawn fishing like me and my father used to do.  I was seconds away from pouring it all out into another bottle.  I could see them in there... just couldn't get them for anything.  Not with an orange stick, toothpick or the brush.

Finally I got one on my finger.  In my swatches I used 3 coats on my pointer finger and on the middle finger I used one coat over Essie No More Film which is my super fave undie.  Actually No More Film is one of my favorite cremes ever.  One coat perfection every time.  Anyway.. back to BEtEO.... I do love it.  I don't have Cosmic Forces so I can't compare but for $6.99 (you have to order $10 worth of product though) you can have yourself a really cool polish.  After my crappy pics I will post the ones from Accio Lacquer that made me buy this.





Yeah my pics are crap..









Here is what this should look like





I took both them off right after pictures so I can make dinner and do dishes before deciding which one I love best.  I took off all the large glitters and put them back in the bottle!!! LOL.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black Sheep Lacquer's Purple Planet today:





I'm loving the medium purple color and the green shift (which is tough to capture on camera)! So excited for her box next month!

Also, I don't know whether or not to apologize for my earlier enabling.




  I'm super-excited for the grab bag, though!

Christa, I think I need this handbook you speak of... I'm running out of ways to justify my purchases!
So cute! I cant resist purples.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy.  Finally got Pahlish Drink the Sea.  I have been lusting over that one ever since I first saw it.  It's everything I thought it would be.  Also got my first Happy Hands polish today in Reptar's Revenge.  I thought it would be fitting given my new polish Reptar from Alana Renee.  I like Reptar's Revenge because it's a jelly and not opaque.  I thought this would give me many layering options.  I am very excited over these two.  I have been a semi good girl.. well not really but I haven't bought any other indies.  I spent way too much money on polish and plates this past week.  I have to be on my best behavior for awhile.  I have a ton of stuff coming but it's all mainstream.

I have bought a lot of blues and teal/turquoise shades lately!




Pretty colors!


----------



## Shedonista

> I will never buy Lynderella. After reading all those ridiculous stories and her outrageous prices, I'll pass and give my money to someone who isn't scamming consumers.


Never heard of any drama, however JEEZ! $60 for a bottle of stink in' clunky glitter polish! It better be made with real sterling silver and gold flake!


----------



## sleepykat

I received some very fun nail mail the other day. I haven't swatched them yet, but I took some bottle shots. The first package was two polishes from Cult Nails that I bought from their Web site. This is Midnight Mist, which was Limited Edition (originally sold only as part of a set, then they sold what they had left over on their site):



This is Iconic, which I believe is a core color for them:


----------



## sleepykat

The second part of my nail mail was bought from a private seller on storenvy.com, Erica's De-Stash. I bought four by Ruby White Tips, a brand I haven't tried before. The swatches I looked up were very pretty. Ruby White Tips sell on Etsy for different prices depending on ingredients, usually between $8.50 and $11.00. I paid $6.00 each, plus $3.50 total shipping. Anyway... This is Math Sucks. I hope you can see the blue sparkle.



This is Red/Green Shift:



This is Kim. I had to include two pictures to show her split personality:






And this is Jane's Lemming:


----------



## lochnessie

*enabler alert* @Christa W , I saw this polish just released by Dashing Housewife and thought of you:

 



"Rockin' Housewife" is pink with skulls, and it glows in the dark!

I'm finally trying out my Fickle Fairy Potions Prim &amp; Proper today. So far, so good, but it hasn't even been a full day yet. The thermal changes pretty quick, but it's a very subtle color shift. It applied pretty well, although still a little thicker than I'm used to, after I put about 10 drops of thinner in the bottle... is it possible to put too much thinner in a bottle? Accent nail of Hit Polish's Euphoria.





My "The Polish Bar" order has arrived at my local post office, which means that I should *hopefully* receive it today. So excited to see my grab bag (and I'll certainly share whenever it comes in)! USPS has been terrible at scanning recently - according to Etsy, the seller is in CA, and the first scan didn't happen until it hit my local VA sort facility.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *enabler alert* @Christa W , I saw this polish just released by Dashing Housewife and thought of you:

 



"Rockin' Housewife" is pink with skulls, and it glows in the dark!
OMG I need it!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I'm finally trying out my Fickle Fairy Potions Prim &amp; Proper today. So far, so good, but it hasn't even been a full day yet. The thermal changes pretty quick, but it's a very subtle color shift. It applied pretty well, although still a little thicker than I'm used to, after I put about 10 drops of thinner in the bottle... is it possible to put too much thinner in a bottle? Accent nail of Hit Polish's Euphoria.





My "The Polish Bar" order has arrived at my local post office, which means that I should *hopefully* receive it today. So excited to see my grab bag (and I'll certainly share whenever it comes in)! USPS has been terrible at scanning recently - according to Etsy, the seller is in CA, and the first scan didn't happen until it hit my local VA sort facility. 
I was so distracted by the other polish I forgot to comment.  Yes, I have overthinned polish before.  I just left the cap open to "thicken" it up a little more.  This is so adorbs.  I love it to pieces.  I love how well the accent color goes. 

I hate my USPS.  They are all OVER the place with tracking.  I can't rely on them.  I am expecting a FedEx pkg today from Cherry Culture and while not indies, any day with nail mail is a great day in my book!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received some very fun nail mail the other day. I haven't swatched them yet, but I took some bottle shots. The first package was two polishes from Cult Nails that I bought from their Web site.
This is Midnight Mist, which was Limited Edition (originally sold only as part of a set, then they sold what they had left over on their site):




This is Iconic, which I believe is a core color for them:



Nice colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The second part of my nail mail was bought from a private seller on storenvy.com, Erica's De-Stash. I bought four by Ruby White Tips, a brand I haven't tried before. The swatches I looked up were very pretty. Ruby White Tips sell on Etsy for different prices depending on ingredients, usually between $8.50 and $11.00. I paid $6.00 each, plus $3.50 total shipping. Anyway...

This is Math Sucks. I hope you can see the blue sparkle.




This is Red/Green Shift:




This is Kim. I had to include two pictures to show her split personality:







And this is Jane's Lemming:



So pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

Thanks, @JC327.


----------



## Christa W

Smitten Polish restock tomorrow.  Hoping I can grab Klaatu Barada Nikto.  I know somebody got in a grab bag from LLarowe I think and ever since then I have been obsessing over it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Smitten Polish restock tomorrow.Â  Hoping I can grab Klaatu Barada Nikto.Â  I know somebody got in a grab bag from LLarowe I think and ever since then I have been obsessing over it.Â


 That was me!!! Love it!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was me!!! Love it!!
I knew it!!!  Any other Smitten must haves?


----------



## NotTheMama

> I knew it!!!Â  Any other Smitten must haves?


 I only have the one, but let me know if you find any other must haves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat




----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I only have the one, but let me know if you find any other must haves!





I will.  It actually is scheduled for tomorrow 01/26.  I got excited and came home right at 2PM EST and jumped on and the site was down... Then I realized I was a day ahead.  /sigh


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I only have the one, but let me know if you find any other must haves!




She's got a lot of great polishes.  I forgot she's the one with the Love Actually collection and there is a pink holo for Valentine's Day that was beautiful but I only ordered the one because I want to take it easy on my wallet until my taxes get here.  I have bought a lot of polish lately.  I only grabbed this one because I wanted it the minute you showed it to us!!!  I am a huge Army of Darkness fan and it was a must have.  With that being said it looks like it used to go for $9.00 and now it's $11.00.  That's almost more than I really wanted to spend since I usually only go for sales.  If they had been less expensive I may have ordered more.


----------



## Christa W

I think I have died and gone to polish heaven.  Just read that Dance Legend has a top coat called Sahara and it's a clear textured top coat that will turn any polish (including nail art and decals underneath) into a textured polish!!!  I must have this.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so distracted by the other polish I forgot to comment.  Yes, I have overthinned polish before.  I just left the cap open to "thicken" it up a little more.  This is so adorbs.  I love it to pieces.  I love how well the accent color goes. 

I hate my USPS.  They are all OVER the place with tracking.  I can't rely on them.  I am expecting a FedEx pkg today from Cherry Culture and while not indies, any day with nail mail is a great day in my book!
Thanks - good to know on thickening polishes up again! 

USPS looks like they're screwing up again - a package due tomorrow went through my main sort center about an hour away, then went through sorting at the neighboring town yesterday, and went back through the main sort center again this morning... At least I should still get it tomorrow, I hope! I accidentally received You're My Dandy Lion instead of Hypnotize Me in my Cult Nails order, so I'm anxiously waiting for my Hypnotize Me to arrive! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I need it!!!
Bwahaha. 





On another note, Black Sheep Lacquer subscribers... did you see Erin's pic on Instagram a few days ago? Her description was "3 new Valentine's polishes for February's subscribers!"



 
I don't know how I feel about the lighter color, and unfortunately I recently got a similar berry-ish holo color, but I'm still excited!


----------



## lochnessie

Also, I got my The Polish Bar order in on Friday, including my grab bag polishes!





In order:

Ordered (not grab bag):

Jingle Stars - clear base with blue, black, and white glitters of various sizes/shapes, some white bar glitter, and holographic stars

Berry Splash - a radiant orchard-type color with scattered holo

Grab bag:

Daydream - pink crelly with magenta, purple, and blue hex glitter

Summer of Love - purple jelly *Edit*: oops, it sure looks like a jelly in the bottle, but according to her site, it's a clear base. This is the one polish that I didn't swatch! So, clear base with various purple glitters, including small flowers and hearts

Citrus Squeeze - clear base with white, orange, and yellow hex glitters

Open Sky (mini) - blue crelly with white, green, and purple glitters

I haven't worn any of them yet, but the application seemed very promising on all of them when I swatched them on sticks, with some fishing required for a star in Jingle Stars. Overall, I'm definitely pleased with the grab bag - I'm particularly loving Daydream and Open Sky!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I got my The Polish Bar order in on Friday, including my grab bag polishes!





In order:

Ordered (not grab bag):

Jingle Stars - clear base with blue, black, and white glitters of various sizes/shapes, some white bar glitter, and holographic stars

Berry Splash - a radiant orchard-type color with scattered holo

Grab bag:

Daydream - pink crelly with magenta, purple, and blue hex glitter

Summer of Love - purple jelly with various purple glitters, including small flowers and hearts

Citrus Squeeze - clear base with white, orange, and yellow hex glitters

Open Sky (mini) - blue crelly with white, green, and purple glitters

I haven't worn any of them yet, but the application seemed very promising on all of them when I swatched them on sticks, with some fishing required for a star in Jingle Stars. Overall, I'm definitely pleased with the grab bag - I'm particularly loving Daydream and Open Sky!
These are awesome!  I love Daydream!!


----------



## acostakk

> Also, I got my The Polish Bar order in on Friday, including my grab bag polishes!
> 
> In order: Ordered (not grab bag): Jingle Stars - clear base with blue, black, and white glitters of various sizes/shapes, some white bar glitter, and holographic stars Berry Splash - a radiant orchard-type color withÂ scattered holo Grab bag: Daydream - pink crelly with magenta, purple, and blue hex glitter Summer of Love - purple jelly with various purple glitters, including small flowers and hearts Citrus Squeeze - clear base with white, orange, and yellow hex glitters Open Sky (mini) - blue crelly with white, green, and purple glitters I haven't worn any of them yet, but the application seemed very promisingÂ on all of them when I swatched them on sticks,Â with some fishing required for a star in Jingle Stars.Â Overall, I'm definitely pleased with the grab bag - I'm particularly lovingÂ Daydream and Open Sky!


 Oh, I hope my grab bag is the same! Mine has been stuck in "electronic shipping info received" for forever. Grrrrr. And I'm in California! I really was hoping it would show up yesterday.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I hope my grab bag is the same! Mine has been stuck in "electronic shipping info received" for forever. Grrrrr. And I'm in California! I really was hoping it would show up yesterday.

Weird! Mine sat in "electronic shipping info received" until it suddenly appeared in VA, so the post office on her end must fail at scanning. Hopefully it shows up soon! Ugh, hating on USPS - and it looks like their tracking function is down right now, too!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks - good to know on thickening polishes up again! 

USPS looks like they're screwing up again - a package due tomorrow went through my main sort center about an hour away, then went through sorting at the neighboring town yesterday, and went back through the main sort center again this morning... At least I should still get it tomorrow, I hope! I accidentally received You're My Dandy Lion instead of Hypnotize Me in my Cult Nails order, so I'm anxiously waiting for my Hypnotize Me to arrive! 

Bwahaha. 





On another note, Black Sheep Lacquer subscribers... did you see Erin's pic on Instagram a few days ago? Her description was "3 new Valentine's polishes for February's subscribers!"




 
I don't know how I feel about the lighter color, and unfortunately I recently got a similar berry-ish holo color, but I'm still excited!

Ooo that totally slipped right past me! Those are super pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I got my The Polish Bar order in on Friday, including my grab bag polishes!





In order:

Ordered (not grab bag):

Jingle Stars - clear base with blue, black, and white glitters of various sizes/shapes, some white bar glitter, and holographic stars

Berry Splash - a radiant orchard-type color with scattered holo

Grab bag:

Daydream - pink crelly with magenta, purple, and blue hex glitter

Summer of Love - purple jelly *Edit*: oops, it sure looks like a jelly in the bottle, but according to her site, it's a clear base. This is the one polish that I didn't swatch! So, clear base with various purple glitters, including small flowers and hearts

Citrus Squeeze - clear base with white, orange, and yellow hex glitters

Open Sky (mini) - blue crelly with white, green, and purple glitters

I haven't worn any of them yet, but the application seemed very promising on all of them when I swatched them on sticks, with some fishing required for a star in Jingle Stars. Overall, I'm definitely pleased with the grab bag - I'm particularly loving Daydream and Open Sky!
omg those purples!! loveeee


----------



## NotTheMama

> Oh, I hope my grab bag is the same! Mine has been stuck in "electronic shipping info received" for forever. Grrrrr. And I'm in California! I really was hoping it would show up yesterday.


 Mine is still sitting as well....same status since January 23rd. My Llarowe grab bag shows delivered today, so yippee!! I'll at least get one nail mail today.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is still sitting as well....same status since January 23rd.

My Llarowe grab bag shows delivered today, so yippee!! I'll at least get one nail mail today.
Can't wait to see that one.  I am SOOOO jelly!!!


----------



## Christa W

A England flash sale at Color4Nails.  All polishes 8.50 no code necessary!  I just ordered Dragon!!!

I should have gotten more but I keep spending money I don't really have!  Going to have to have the BF give me a loan!!


----------



## lochnessie

> A England flash sale at Color4Nails.Â  All polishes 8.50 no code necessary!Â  I just ordered Dragon!!! I should have gotten more but I keep spending money I don't really have!Â  Going to have to have the BF give me a loan!!


 Lalalala, I can't hear you! So tempted to get Briarwood. And if I'm going to pay shipping, I might as well shop around some...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lalalala, I can't hear you! So tempted to get Briarwood. And if I'm going to pay shipping, I might as well shop around some...
My shipping was only $2.00


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England flash sale at Color4Nails.  All polishes 8.50 no code necessary!  I just ordered Dragon!!!

I should have gotten more but I keep spending money I don't really have!  Going to have to have the BF give me a loan!!
I caved. Briarwood, Rose Bower, Sleeping Palace, and Lady of the Lake. And Glam Polish Fraggle Rock and Kerplunk. Free shipping in the U.S. when you get six items.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved. Briarwood, Rose Bower, Sleeping Palace, and Lady of the Lake. And Glam Polish Fraggle Rock and Kerplunk. Free shipping in the U.S. when you get six items.
YAY!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

My Llarowe box came today!! I got three polishes, first one is Naild It Sunflower Seeds.



It's interesting, not something I'd pick myself but I'll give it a try. Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Pink Sugar.



It's a pretty pink, can't wait to try this one. Last one is Lacc 1963 (no name, just a number.)



It's a nice bright pink, and the label says it's vegan friendly. All in all, not a bad grab bag. edited to finish post...stupid iPhone...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Llarowe box came today!! I got three polishes, first one is Naild It Sunflower Seeds.





It's interesting, not something I'd pick myself but I'll give it a try.

 
Can't wait to hear how this one comes out.  I'd buy it just for the name on this one.  Sunflower seeds are my favorite snack in the world!!


----------



## Christa W

KB Shimmer doing Valentine's Day trio.  So excited!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Llarowe box came today!! I got three polishes, first one is Naild It Sunflower Seeds.





It's interesting, not something I'd pick myself but I'll give it a try.

Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Pink Sugar.





It's a pretty pink, can't wait to try this one.

Last one is Lacc 1963 (no name, just a number.)





It's a nice bright pink, and the label says it's vegan friendly.

All in all, not a bad grab bag.

edited to finish post...stupid iPhone...
Ooh, the sunflower one looks super cute. I love yellows but they make me look dead.

I've been wanting to try Lilypad Lacquer's holos! They are often sold out.


----------



## NotTheMama

Once again, no idea why this is showing up blue because it's purple, but this is my Smitten Polish. Pictures seriously do not do this polish justice, it is SO sparkley and there's such a depth to it. [@]Christa W[/@] you are going to love this. It was a bit thick, but not too bad, and it's a little rough. Not exactly textured, but not smooth either, even with a topcoat. This may be my favorite polish right now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Once again, no idea why this is showing up blue because it's purple, but this is my Smitten Polish. Pictures seriously do not do this polish justice, it is SO sparkley and there's such a depth to it.

@Christa W you are going to love this. It was a bit thick, but not too bad, and it's a little rough. Not exactly textured, but not smooth either, even with a topcoat.

This may be my favorite polish right now.
Gah!!! I can not wait for this!!!  The online photos I have seen have varied the color quite a bit too so I am sure it's one that's to die for in person.  I am so glad she restocked on a weekend so I didn't miss out.


----------



## NotTheMama

My Polish Bar order has been stuck on Electronic Shipping Info Received since January 23rd....really??? Does that mean it's sitting at the post office or not even been given to the post office???? I want my polish!!!


----------



## acostakk

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Bar order has been stuck on Electronic Shipping Info Received since January 23rd....really??? Does that mean it's sitting at the post office or not even been given to the post office???? I want my polish!!!
Me tooooooooooo.  I'm debating if I need to contact her to find out what's up.


----------



## lochnessie

> Me tooooooooooo.Â  I'm debating if I need to contact her to find out what's up.


 USPS has been so weird recently. I got my tracking email on the 22nd, electronic info was received on the 23rd, and then they magically appeared in my VA sorting center and got delivered on the 24th - so my polishes were probably sent out at the same time as yours. I hope they show up soon, and I want to see what you guys get!


----------



## Christa W

I finally decided to wear my thermal polish from Eighty4.  I am completely amazed at the shifting in color of this polish.  I own 8 thermals including this one and nothing comes even close to how this polish behaves.  I didn't go back and buy any more even after I swatched this on a nail wheel or put it on one finger because I thought the polishes available were too close to what I already had in terms of color.  I should have anyway.  I am dying to see if the others behave the same way.  This polish is so strange.  It's like nothing else I have period.  I chose it because of that reason and it did not disappoint.  It's colors shift from super almost neon yellow when hot to an almost orange red when cold.  When I say hot, I mean scalding, you can barely put your fingers under water hot and cold being really freezing.  There are stages in between of course which is far more normal when doing every day tasks.  The typical warm phase is more of a true yellow and the cold is a bright traditional orange.  This polish phases every shade and combination in between.  It's amazing.  It's got a scattered holographic effect as well but it isn't so over the top that the polish looks tacky.  It's very subtle and can really only been seen under direct light.  I prefer the holo with the orange shade as opposed to the yellow but it's a neat effect.  The one thing that completely blew my mind with this polish was the effect it gives because of how incredibly sensitive the temperate effects are.  What do I mean?  Normally for me with really long nails the polish will be the warm shade on the nail bed and the tips that extend out will be the cold shade.  It's pretty standard.  What I found with this is that my hands were running a little colder in my office due to the A/C today.  I had my hand clenched in my fist and when I uncurled my hand I was shocked to see the tips of my nails from touching the palms of my hands had turned the warmer shade but my nail beds stayed cold.  Say what!!!  It reversed what I am used to seeing with thermals.  I couldn't believe my own eyes.  If my nails were warm like they were when I woke up and I grabbed an ice cold drink they would do the normal warm to cold transition but this was incredible.  At the same time I find this all so awesome, it's a bit annoying because there were many times they are a sort of in between mix and they look bad.  The yellow with a slight orange tint looks gross like my fingers are diseased. 

Overall, I am glad I got it.  It's weird which I love.  I plan on trying to put white tips on eventually maybe next Halloween to make it actually look like candy corn!  I will put my pics in spoiler form as there are A LOT coming your way!!!  I had to eventually stop photographing it.  There is literally no way I could capture it in all it's glory. 

There were 2 issues I did have with this I forgot about until I was going to crop my photos.  First is that it's definitely gritty and needs a top coat.  This isn't necessarily a terrible issue but it dries almost matte and was thirsty.  I used 2 coats of Out the Door top coat.  My real issue was apparently there was a build of around the neck of the polish which I expect given my vast experience with bottles but this was I didn't realize was there and when I pulled the cap off to start painting it flaked off (most I have to remove) and went into the bottle.  I dug out what I could but what happened is a few of the pieces chunked off and got onto the nail.  I thought I had gotten them all off until I noticed the middle finger on my left hand has a huge one.  I just have to be more careful next time.  It probably deposited on 7 of the nails I painted but I got it off all but one. 

Do not attempt to adjust your screens!!

 I tried to get how neon this is and my camera refused to capture it correctly.  This is the closest I got.



 Cool nails with warmish tips and this is a great shot of the holo. 



 


 


 


 


 Here is how it looks when not all the fingers are the same shade.  Sorry for the dry cuticles I don't normally photograph this hand (although I did 2 days in a row)



 I love this transition above.  I wish it did that all the time.  This is after getting the hands cold under water then drying them and waiting about 3 minutes.



 Hot water



 cold with flash



 


 warm with flash.  I like how pretty this is too.


----------



## Christa W

A few things I forgot to mention about Eighty4 Candy Corn... it's very sheer.  My pics are 3 coats and there is still clearly visible nail line.  Also I still plan on stamping something like a butterfly wing on this as well.  I am still wearing it.

So update here... it's now 5 pm and my nails are naked again.  I took a shower after work and my polish peeled right off.  I don't know what's going on with my fingers lately but NOTHING sticks.  I may have to invest in some Orly bonder.  I am so disappointed.  My boyfriend did say it looked like I had liver disease on my fingers or dipped them in iodine but other than those off comments I wish it would have lasted long enough to test with stamping. 

I did start using Zoya remove plus.  I wonder if that could do it.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Once again, no idea why this is showing up blue because it's purple, but this is my Smitten Polish. Pictures seriously do not do this polish justice, it is SO sparkley and there's such a depth to it.

@Christa W you are going to love this. It was a bit thick, but not too bad, and it's a little rough. Not exactly textured, but not smooth either, even with a topcoat.

This may be my favorite polish right now.
Ok, so now I'm on my work computer and the color looks more true to the bottle.  Must be my iPhone that makes it look blue to me.


----------



## acostakk

> My Polish Bar order has been stuck on Electronic Shipping Info Received since January 23rd....really??? Does that mean it's sitting at the post office or not even been given to the post office???? I want my polish!!!


 It's moving! It's moving! It's supposed to get here Thursday!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's moving! It's moving! It's supposed to get here Thursday!
Best. Feeling. Ever.


----------



## Christa W

I am so buying the KB Shimmer Valentine's trio.  Only seen one of them so far and it's a cherry red holo.  'Nuff said.  Take my money!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> It's moving! It's moving! It's supposed to get here Thursday!


 Mine too!! Finally...lol


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so buying the KB Shimmer Valentine's trio.  Only seen one of them so far and it's a cherry red holo.  'Nuff said.  Take my money!!!

I'm hoping my little mini from Mod Lacquer called Cherry Fizz will fit this bill in my collection. I haven't tried it yet. It's not very often that I swatch polish before wearing it in a full mani. I typically prefer to just go for it.


----------



## sleepykat

Yay, my color4nails.com order shipped! That was fast. It will be four A England and two Glam Polish. And in non-indie polishland, my Butter London and Julep orders have also shipped. I better start building the house made of polish that I'm going to have to live in.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I got my The Polish Bar order in on Friday, including my grab bag polishes!





In order:

Ordered (not grab bag):

Jingle Stars - clear base with blue, black, and white glitters of various sizes/shapes, some white bar glitter, and holographic stars

Berry Splash - a radiant orchard-type color with scattered holo

Grab bag:

Daydream - pink crelly with magenta, purple, and blue hex glitter

Summer of Love - purple jelly *Edit*: oops, it sure looks like a jelly in the bottle, but according to her site, it's a clear base. This is the one polish that I didn't swatch! So, clear base with various purple glitters, including small flowers and hearts

Citrus Squeeze - clear base with white, orange, and yellow hex glitters

Open Sky (mini) - blue crelly with white, green, and purple glitters

I haven't worn any of them yet, but the application seemed very promising on all of them when I swatched them on sticks, with some fishing required for a star in Jingle Stars. Overall, I'm definitely pleased with the grab bag - I'm particularly loving Daydream and Open Sky!
Nice colors!


----------



## acostakk

The Polish Bar grab bag came! Best Wishes, Wistful Neon Lights and Eternal Sunshine mini



Off to do some swatching! ETA: quick swatches before I lose the light. This is just one coat of each


----------



## acostakk

The other day I picked up a bottle of Glisten and Glow HK Girl topcoat on a whim (mostly I was so astonished to get on a Llarowe restock before everything sold out that I felt I HAD to buy something).

I kicked myself for it later.  I don't need another topcoat.  I have a system that works pretty well for me.  Then I tried it.  Holy bananacakes!!  I did my nails Saturday afternoon and here we are on Wednesday afternoon with NO chips, NO tip wear, no cracking of the top coat, and still just as shiny as on day one.  I'm speechless.  My prior record is probably 48 hours without signs of wear.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other day I picked up a bottle of Glisten and Glow HK Girl topcoat on a whim (mostly I was so astonished to get on a Llarowe restock before everything sold out that I felt I HAD to buy something).

I kicked myself for it later.  I don't need another topcoat.  I have a system that works pretty well for me.  Then I tried it.  Holy bananacakes!!  I did my nails Saturday afternoon and here we are on Wednesday afternoon with NO chips, NO tip wear, no cracking of the top coat, and still just as shiny as on day one.  I'm speechless.  My prior record is probably 48 hours without signs of wear.
I had it in my cart that same restock and deleted it.  Who's kicking themselves now??  I do like KB Shimmer Clearly On Top but it doesn't really do much for wear on it.  I really want to try this now.  I have heard great things from bloggers but sometimes they love EVERYTHING so it's hard to find the truth!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar grab bag came!
Best Wishes, Wistful
Neon Lights and Eternal Sunshine mini



Off to do some swatching!
ETA: quick swatches before I lose the light. This is just one coat of each



Mine didn't come today!! 



 

But on a happy note, I got4 boxes of table decorations for the wedding today!!


----------



## acostakk

> Mine didn't come today!!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  But on a happy note, I got4 boxes of table decorations for the wedding today!!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is even more exciting than nail mail! Starting to see the fruit of all your planning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Llarowe box came today!! I got three polishes, first one is Naild It Sunflower Seeds.





It's interesting, not something I'd pick myself but I'll give it a try.

Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Pink Sugar.





It's a pretty pink, can't wait to try this one.

Last one is Lacc 1963 (no name, just a number.)





It's a nice bright pink, and the label says it's vegan friendly.

All in all, not a bad grab bag.

edited to finish post...stupid iPhone...
Nice grab bag!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Once again, no idea why this is showing up blue because it's purple, but this is my Smitten Polish. Pictures seriously do not do this polish justice, it is SO sparkley and there's such a depth to it.

@Christa W you are going to love this. It was a bit thick, but not too bad, and it's a little rough. Not exactly textured, but not smooth either, even with a topcoat.

This may be my favorite polish right now.
Love that blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally decided to wear my thermal polish from Eighty4.  I am completely amazed at the shifting in color of this polish.  I own 8 thermals including this one and nothing comes even close to how this polish behaves.  I didn't go back and buy any more even after I swatched this on a nail wheel or put it on one finger because I thought the polishes available were too close to what I already had in terms of color.  I should have anyway.  I am dying to see if the others behave the same way.  This polish is so strange.  It's like nothing else I have period.  I chose it because of that reason and it did not disappoint.  It's colors shift from super almost neon yellow when hot to an almost orange red when cold.  When I say hot, I mean scalding, you can barely put your fingers under water hot and cold being really freezing.  There are stages in between of course which is far more normal when doing every day tasks.  The typical warm phase is more of a true yellow and the cold is a bright traditional orange.  This polish phases every shade and combination in between.  It's amazing.  It's got a scattered holographic effect as well but it isn't so over the top that the polish looks tacky.  It's very subtle and can really only been seen under direct light.  I prefer the holo with the orange shade as opposed to the yellow but it's a neat effect.  The one thing that completely blew my mind with this polish was the effect it gives because of how incredibly sensitive the temperate effects are.  What do I mean?  Normally for me with really long nails the polish will be the warm shade on the nail bed and the tips that extend out will be the cold shade.  It's pretty standard.  What I found with this is that my hands were running a little colder in my office due to the A/C today.  I had my hand clenched in my fist and when I uncurled my hand I was shocked to see the tips of my nails from touching the palms of my hands had turned the warmer shade but my nail beds stayed cold.  Say what!!!  It reversed what I am used to seeing with thermals.  I couldn't believe my own eyes.  If my nails were warm like they were when I woke up and I grabbed an ice cold drink they would do the normal warm to cold transition but this was incredible.  At the same time I find this all so awesome, it's a bit annoying because there were many times they are a sort of in between mix and they look bad.  The yellow with a slight orange tint looks gross like my fingers are diseased.

Overall, I am glad I got it.  It's weird which I love.  I plan on trying to put white tips on eventually maybe next Halloween to make it actually look like candy corn!  I will put my pics in spoiler form as there are A LOT coming your way!!!  I had to eventually stop photographing it.  There is literally no way I could capture it in all it's glory.

There were 2 issues I did have with this I forgot about until I was going to crop my photos.  First is that it's definitely gritty and needs a top coat.  This isn't necessarily a terrible issue but it dries almost matte and was thirsty.  I used 2 coats of Out the Door top coat.  My real issue was apparently there was a build of around the neck of the polish which I expect given my vast experience with bottles but this was I didn't realize was there and when I pulled the cap off to start painting it flaked off (most I have to remove) and went into the bottle.  I dug out what I could but what happened is a few of the pieces chunked off and got onto the nail.  I thought I had gotten them all off until I noticed the middle finger on my left hand has a huge one.  I just have to be more careful next time.  It probably deposited on 7 of the nails I painted but I got it off all but one.

Do not attempt to adjust your screens!!

 I tried to get how neon this is and my camera refused to capture it correctly.  This is the closest I got.



 Cool nails with warmish tips and this is a great shot of the holo.



 


 


 


 


 Here is how it looks when not all the fingers are the same shade.  Sorry for the dry cuticles I don't normally photograph this hand (although I did 2 days in a row)



 I love this transition above.  I wish it did that all the time.  This is after getting the hands cold under water then drying them and waiting about 3 minutes.



 Hot water



 cold with flash



 


 warm with flash.  I like how pretty this is too.




Great swatches!


----------



## lochnessie

> The Polish Bar grab bag came! Best Wishes, Wistful Neon Lights and Eternal Sunshine mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some swatching!


 That's awesome! I'm glad to see that we got completely different polishes, too. I think my favorite out of those is Wistful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar grab bag came!
Best Wishes, Wistful
Neon Lights and Eternal Sunshine mini



Off to do some swatching!
ETA: quick swatches before I lose the light. This is just one coat of each



Pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar grab bag came!
Best Wishes, Wistful
Neon Lights and Eternal Sunshine mini



Off to do some swatching!
ETA: quick swatches before I lose the light. This is just one coat of each



So cute! I'm loving Wistful. Where was this Polish Bar grab bag, etsy or bigcartel or something?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other day I picked up a bottle of Glisten and Glow HK Girl topcoat on a whim (mostly I was so astonished to get on a Llarowe restock before everything sold out that I felt I HAD to buy something).

I kicked myself for it later.  I don't need another topcoat.  I have a system that works pretty well for me.  Then I tried it.  Holy bananacakes!!  I did my nails Saturday afternoon and here we are on Wednesday afternoon with NO chips, NO tip wear, no cracking of the top coat, and still just as shiny as on day one.  I'm speechless.  My prior record is probably 48 hours without signs of wear.
I had it in my cart that same restock and deleted it.  Who's kicking themselves now??  I do like KB Shimmer Clearly On Top but it doesn't really do much for wear on it.  I really want to try this now.  I have heard great things from bloggers but sometimes they love EVERYTHING so it's hard to find the truth!!


I can't vouch for wear time because I don't use top coat for that reason (because I change my polish constantly anyway). My main functions for top coat are to dry my polish quickly (I only use quick-dry top coat now) and to add shine. For those two reasons, I love Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl. I read bloggers' reviews on it before I bought it, and I bought three bottles. I paid the most attention to bloggers that I know will give negative reviews on products if they don't like it, even if they've received a free press sample. It's not thick like Seche Vite or Poshe, so I still prefer those for smoothing out glitter. But it dries quick and glossy, and doesn't dull holos! It smells worse than Poshe, but not as bad as Seche Vite. I didn't check to see if it's 3-free or not.


----------



## acostakk

> So cute! I'm loving Wistful. Where was this Polish BarÂ grab bag, etsy or bigcartel or something?


 It's on Etsy, and still available though I'm pretty sure the promo code has expired (it was happyfriday25 if you want to try just for kicks). It's $14 plus shipping, so even without a discount code it's not a bad deal.


----------



## acostakk

> I can't vouch for wear time because I don't use top coat for that reason (because I change my polish constantly anyway). My main functions for top coat are to dry my polish quickly (I only use quick-dry top coat now) and to add shine. For those two reasons, I love Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl. I read bloggers' reviews on it before I bought it, and I bought three bottles. I paid the most attention to bloggers that I know will give negative reviews on products if they don't like it, even if they've received a free press sample. It's not thick like Seche Vite or Poshe, so I still prefer those for smoothing out glitter. But it dries quick and glossy, and doesn't dull holos! It smells worse than Poshe, but not as bad as Seche Vite. I didn't check to see if it's 3-free or not.


 I usually change my polish every few days too. I had decided to see just how long HK Girl would last, and was actually relieved to see a chip after scrubbing the cast iron skillet tonight ( I may have been just a tad over-enthusiastic with my scrubbing). I like that I now get to change my polish because I want to, not because it looks icky. And if I have a busy week or a particularly great mani, I can go a little longer


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So cute! I'm loving Wistful. Where was this Polish Bar grab bag, etsy or bigcartel or something?
It's on Etsy, and still available though I'm pretty sure the promo code has expired (it was happyfriday25 if you want to try just for kicks). It's $14 plus shipping, so even without a discount code it's not a bad deal. 
I would reply to this, but my brain is currently debating between two responses. Both seem equally appropriate and are true: "Awesome, thanks! I just ordered the last one currently listed. Yay! I've never tried their polish before." Or, "Get thee back, Evil Temptress! I am weak and cannot resist your supernatural power; the power of suggestion."

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't vouch for wear time because I don't use top coat for that reason (because I change my polish constantly anyway). My main functions for top coat are to dry my polish quickly (I only use quick-dry top coat now) and to add shine. For those two reasons, I love Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl. I read bloggers' reviews on it before I bought it, and I bought three bottles. I paid the most attention to bloggers that I know will give negative reviews on products if they don't like it, even if they've received a free press sample. It's not thick like Seche Vite or Poshe, so I still prefer those for smoothing out glitter. But it dries quick and glossy, and doesn't dull holos! It smells worse than Poshe, but not as bad as Seche Vite. I didn't check to see if it's 3-free or not.
I usually change my polish every few days too. I had decided to see just how long HK Girl would last, and was actually relieved to see a chip after scrubbing the cast iron skillet tonight ( I may have been just a tad over-enthusiastic with my scrubbing). I like that I now get to change my polish because I want to, not because it looks icky. And if I have a busy week or a particularly great mani, I can go a little longer 
That's true, good to have options. Oh, and I just checked: It's not 3-free, but it's 2-free; no toluene and no formaldehyde.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would reply to this, but my brain is currently debating between two responses. Both seem equally appropriate and are true: "Awesome, thanks! I just ordered the last one currently listed. Yay! I've never tried their polish before." Or, "Get thee back, Evil Temptress! I am weak and cannot resist your supernatural power; the power of suggestion."

That's true, good to have options. Oh, and I just checked: It's not 3-free, but it's 2-free; no toluene and no formaldehyde.
Awww darn it! I totally had that in my cart, waiting to purchase. Sigh. Oh well, makes my wallet happy right?! Enjoy!


----------



## Christa W

Been going back and forth over buying some from Pretty &amp; Polished.  There is a 15% discount on the "say goodbye" section of her discontinued.  I keep adding thing to my cart, getting to check out and deleting them.  I have been off work too much this week and my paycheck is going to suffer for it in 2 weeks but I really want to try that brand.  I have to wait and see what's left after my KB Shimmer order.  I saw all 3 polishes and I am definitely getting them if not a few more, you know.. since I am already placing an order anyway.  I think they go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## lochnessie

> Been going back and forth over buying some from Pretty &amp; Polished.Â  There is a 15% discount on the "say goodbye" section of her discontinued.Â  I keep adding thing to my cart, getting to check out and deleting them.Â  I have been off work too much this week and my paycheck is going to suffer for it in 2 weeks but I really want to try that brand.Â  I have to wait and see what's left after my KB Shimmer order.Â  I saw all 3 polishes and I am definitely getting them if not a few more, you know.. since I am already placing an order anyway.Â  I think they go on sale tomorrow.Â


 I've been doing the same thing with Pretty &amp; Polished! I also saw that she's got a mystery grab bag - 3 polishes for $17 (sadly, the code didn't apply). Tempting, but I really don't need more polish right now!


----------



## NotTheMama

Still no Polish Bar order...tracking has stalled again.  Sigh....the universe has decided I don't get my polishes today.

Another happy note, my cake topper came today!!  So at least I'm getting some fun stuff in the mail.


----------



## dressupthedog

I got my mystery bag from The Polish Bar today! Mobile will not let me upload a picture today, but I got Open Sky (sky blue crelly with purple and yellow hex glitter and small white and purple glitter), Daydream (light pink crelly with blue, purple, and pink hex glitter), Summer of Love (tons of purple glitter in different shapes in a clear base), and a mini By Starlight (glitter bomb with holo stars, bar glitter, rainbow hex glitter, and a ton of other colorful glitter). I'm really liking all of these, and I'm glad I went for this. I'm especially excited for Summer of Love.


----------



## acostakk

> I got my mystery bag from The Polish Bar today! Mobile will not let me upload a picture today, but I got Open Sky (sky blue crelly with purple and yellow hex glitter and small white and purple glitter), Daydream (light pink crelly with blue, purple, and pink hex glitter), Summer of Love (tons of purple glitter in different shapes in a clear base), and a mini By Starlight (glitter bomb with holo stars, bar glitter, rainbow hex glitter, and a ton of other colorful glitter). I'm really liking all of these, and I'm glad I went for this. I'm especially excited for Summer of Love.


 I think it's fun that the bags are not all identical. Keeps some of that mystery!


----------



## acostakk

I couldn't help myself. I had to put Wistful on today!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would reply to this, but my brain is currently debating between two responses. Both seem equally appropriate and are true: "Awesome, thanks! I just ordered the last one currently listed. Yay! I've never tried their polish before." Or, "Get thee back, Evil Temptress! I am weak and cannot resist your supernatural power; the power of suggestion."

That's true, good to have options. Oh, and I just checked: It's not 3-free, but it's 2-free; no toluene and no formaldehyde.
Awww darn it! I totally had that in my cart, waiting to purchase. Sigh. Oh well, makes my wallet happy right?! Enjoy!


Sorry, thanks, and she listed another one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't help myself. I had to put Wistful on today!



So cute!


----------



## Christa W

So excited my A England Dragon should be here today.  I debated going back and ordering more but decided to be good. 

I did order the KB Shimmer Valentine's Day trio this morning.  I hope the processing time isn't too high and I actually get it before the 14th!! Although, I do hear themed nail art whenever so it's not like I can't wear them all year.  I am excited for the cherry holo too.  I am thinking maybe we will see a lot more of them in the upcoming collection.  I still at some point want to pick up the ones I don't have like You Autumn Know and a few others but for now I am happy with the trio. 

I plan on making a Dance Legend order soon too.  I am considering ordering from the directly.  They have so much more available than what's on any US distributor and shipping is only $10.  I want to order a few to make it worth it.  Any orders over $100 I think it is are free.  They take anywhere from a month to even three is what I have heard but I am not in any rush.  It's not like I don't have enough polish to hold me over.  Still on the fence on that one depending on what new Dance Legends LLarowe gets in when the new site finally does restocks.


----------



## NotTheMama

My Polish Bar order is on the move again...looks like it might be here today or tomorrow. I think it's being sent by drunken turtle express. Can't wait to see what I got.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Bar order is on the move again...looks like it might be here today or tomorrow. I think it's being sent by *drunken turtle express*. Can't wait to see what I got.
Muahahahahaahah!  Go home USPS.. you are drunk!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Polish Bar order is on the move again...looks like it might be here today or tomorrow. I think it's being sent by drunken turtle express. Can't wait to see what I got.




 Hopefully the drunken turtles will sober up here sometime soon... 

I'm still wearing my Pretty &amp; Polished Dancing at Dusk, and loving it more the longer I'm wearing it. Four days, no chips, and very little tip wear! I'm probably going to put on one of my Polish Bar polishes next, though... decisions, decisions!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

I don't follow this thread quite religiously enough to know if anyone posted this yet but...

http://shop-dazzled.com/products/the-holo-grail-box

Philly Loves Lacquer just posted about it on her Facebook page:

"Okay folks! Here's the big news!!!I've teamed up with Dazzled to bring you The Holo Grail Subscription box!!!The first all holographic polish monthly subscription box that will be distributed by DAZZLED.
Price: HKD465/ appx. USD59.6(shipping not included)
Brands: Alyâ€™s Dream Polish, Emily de Molly, Foxy Paws Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, Literary, Lacquers, NailNation3000, Philly Loves Lacquer, Too Fancy Lacquer
Launch Date: TODAY
Purchase here: http://shopÂ­dazzled.com/products/theÂ­holoÂ­grailÂ­box

Each box will contain 4 polishes, Too Fancy Lacquer is the core brand of the box with 3 other
brands rotating.

There will be a theme each month and it will be announced when the box is available for
pre-order. The shades will remain a mystery until customers receive their box, however, there
will be a collage of photos showing the inspiration from each brand.

We have already chosen a theme for March and April, they will be Meet The Makers Part I &amp; II.

Although some of the brands are already very well known, some are not. We want to introduce
all the brands in our lineup to the fellow nail polish lovers, so the brands will make what they are best at in these introductory boxes. But starting from May onwards, we will be open for
suggestions from customers on our Facebook page, we will still be the one to decide the themeof the box. But once the theme picked is from the suggestion of a customer, the person will get a free box for that month.

March: Meet The Makers Part I
Too Fancy Lacquer
Alyâ€™ s Dream Polish
Foxy Paws Polish
Lilypad Lacquer

April: Meet The Makers Part II
NailNation3000
Emily de Molly
Literary Lacquers
Philly Loves Lacquer

So there you have it folks! I will be making exclusive shades for the box that WILL NOT be available in the shop normally! Go get your holo on!"


----------



## NotTheMama

> I don't follow this thread quite religiously enough to know if anyone posted this yet but... http://shop-dazzled.com/products/the-holo-grail-box Philly Loves Lacquer just posted about it on her Facebook page: "Okay folks! Here's the big news!!! I've teamed up with Dazzled to bring you The Holo Grail Subscription box!!! The first all holographic polish monthly subscription box that will be distributed by DAZZLED. Price: HKD465/ appx. USD59.6(shipping not included) Brands: Alyâ€™s Dream Polish, Emily de Molly, Foxy Paws Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, Literary, Lacquers, NailNation3000, Philly Loves Lacquer, Too Fancy Lacquer Launch Date: TODAY Purchase here:Â http://shopÂ­dazzled.com/products/theÂ­holoÂ­grailÂ­boxhttp://shopdazzled.com/products/the­holo­grail­box Each box will contain 4 polishes, Too Fancy Lacquer is the core brand of the box with 3 other brands rotating. There will be a theme each month and it will be announced when the box is available for pre-order. The shades will remain a mystery until customers receive their box, however, there will be a collage of photos showing the inspiration from each brand. We have already chosen a theme for March and April, they will be Meet The Makers Part I &amp; II. Although some of the brands are already very well known, some are not. We want to introduce all the brands in our lineup to the fellow nail polish lovers, so the brands will make what they are best at in these introductory boxes. But starting from May onwards, we will be open for suggestions from customers on our Facebook page, we will still be the one to decide the themeof the box. But once the theme picked is from the suggestion of a customer, the person will get a free box for that month. March: Meet The Makers Part I Too Fancy Lacquer Alyâ€™ s Dream Polish Foxy Paws Polish Lilypad Lacquer April: Meet The Makers Part II NailNation3000 Emily de Molly Literary Lacquers Philly Loves Lacquer So there you have it folks! I will be making exclusive shades for the box that WILL NOT be available in the shop normally! Go get your holo on!"


 Holy cow....$60 PLUS shipping for 4 polishes??? For $60 they better send someone to deliver the box in person and do my nails with the new polishes.....


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy cow....$60 PLUS shipping for 4 polishes??? For $60 they better send someone to deliver the box in person and do my nails with the new polishes.....
Yeah I was trying to do that math.  Now I know Emily de Molly are harder to get but the rest of the brands don't appear to be that way. I love that they are trying to tap the indie box market like A Indied but I think that's a bit high.  There will be some ladies that will pay it for the exclusivity of them.  I know if money were no object for me... well that's another story...


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't follow this thread quite religiously enough to know if anyone posted this yet but...
http://shop-dazzled.com/products/the-holo-grail-box



Philly Loves Lacquer just posted about it on her Facebook page:
"Okay folks! Here's the big news!!!

I've teamed up with Dazzled to bring you The Holo Grail Subscription box!!!

The first all holographic polish monthly subscription box that will be distributed by DAZZLED.
Price: HKD465/ appx. USD59.6(shipping not included)

Brands: Alyâ€™s Dream Polish, Emily de Molly, Foxy Paws Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, Literary, Lacquers, NailNation3000, Philly Loves Lacquer, Too Fancy Lacquer

Launch Date: TODAY

Purchase here: http://shopÂ­dazzled.com/products/theÂ­holoÂ­grailÂ­box


Each box will contain 4 polishes, Too Fancy Lacquer is the core brand of the box with 3 other

brands rotating.


There will be a theme each month and it will be announced when the box is available for

pre-order. The shades will remain a mystery until customers receive their box, however, there

will be a collage of photos showing the inspiration from each brand.


We have already chosen a theme for March and April, they will be Meet The Makers Part I &amp; II.


Although some of the brands are already very well known, some are not. We want to introduce

all the brands in our lineup to the fellow nail polish lovers, so the brands will make what they are best at in these introductory boxes. But starting from May onwards, we will be open for

suggestions from customers on our Facebook page, we will still be the one to decide the themeof the box. But once the theme picked is from the suggestion of a customer, the person will get a free box for that month.


March: Meet The Makers Part I

Too Fancy Lacquer

Alyâ€™ s Dream Polish

Foxy Paws Polish

Lilypad Lacquer


April: Meet The Makers Part II

NailNation3000

Emily de Molly

Literary Lacquers

Philly Loves Lacquer


So there you have it folks! I will be making exclusive shades for the box that WILL NOT be available in the shop normally! Go get your holo on!"

Holy cow....$60 PLUS shipping for 4 polishes??? For $60 they better send someone to deliver the box in person and do my nails with the new polishes..... 
I wouldn't pay it, but a lot of fancy brand holos are between $12 and $14 each regularly. Add a little more for limited edition...


----------



## sleepykat

shop-dazzled.com has some really cute polishes in their sale section right now. Lots of Happy Hands polishes, @Christa W.


----------



## wrkreads

I saw the KBShimmer Valentine's trio is up, and I am so tempted. Darn this no money thing. I keep trying to justify buying it: my year end bonus comes at the end of Feb, but I want a hair cut &amp; colour, and I need to have my leaky gas tank repaired. I think I can afford it then, but I want it now. But I should wait and make sure my car repair isn't more than I expect. Ugh. So indecisive over pretty polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw the KBShimmer Valentine's trio is up, and I am so tempted. Darn this no money thing. I keep trying to justify buying it: my year end bonus comes at the end of Feb, but I want a hair cut &amp; colour, and I need to have my leaky gas tank repaired. I think I can afford it then, but I want it now. But I should wait and make sure my car repair isn't more than I expect. Ugh. So indecisive over pretty polish.
I was meaning to ask on the KBShimmer Facebook if this was limited edition or permanent.  I bought it because I am so used to "get it now or never" lately with polish collections but it may be available for awhile. 

OK so I just asked and they said for they would be available for "at least a few months" so if that's a concern for you, there you go!


----------



## wrkreads

> I was meaning to ask on the KBShimmer Facebook if this was limited edition or permanent.Â  I bought it because I am so used to "get it now or never" lately with polish collections but it may be available for awhile.Â  OK so I just asked and they said for they would be available for "at least a few months" so if that's a concern for you, there you go!


 That does make me feel better about waiting. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That does make me feel better about waiting. Thanks for checking.
Anytime!!! Also then I can give you the real skinny on them when I get them!  Although who are we kidding it's KB Shimmer so they are going to be amazing.  I just hope U Rock My &lt;3 isn't quite as packed full o' glitter as Sand In My Stocking!  As much as I love it, it literally is like sand that gets everywhere!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





@Christa W you are going to love this. It was a bit thick, but not too bad, and it's a little rough. Not exactly textured, but not smooth either, even with a topcoat.

This may be my favorite polish right now.
Just got mine today.  It's unbelievable how gorgeous this is..  She described it as a cobalt base but I see blurple.  It could be with the glitters but I definitely see purple too.  I didn't expect it to be so sparkly even though I know you described it and I have read the reviews it just looks like it's moving!!  So glad I got it while it was being restocked.


----------



## NotTheMama

Got my Polish Bar grab bag yesterday and I am so happy!! First up is Open Sky, it's a really pretty light blue color with white, purple and gold/yellow glitter. I really like this one!!



Next up is Ultraviolet, a cool glitter polish in a sheer purple base. I can't wait to see this over some of my deep purple polishes.



My last full size is Candy Sprinkles, a white base with pink, purple, blue &amp; yellow glitters. Various shapes, too, I see hearts, stars &amp; hex glitters, really cute. I'm not a huge fan of white base polishes, but I will give this a shot, maybe I can make it work.



My mini is Daydream, a nice pink glitter polish. Really cute and will look nice in the summer.



I am really pleased with what I got, and at $14.50 shipped, it was a great price and I would order again during a sale.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Just got mine today.Â  It's unbelievable how gorgeous this is..Â  She described it as a cobalt base but I see blurple.Â  It could be with the glitters but I definitely see purple too.Â  I didn't expect it to be so sparkly even though I know you described it and I have read the reviews it just looks like it's moving!!Â  So glad I got it while it was being restocked.Â


 Isn't it unique?? It does look like it's moving, that's the best description I've heard for this polish. It's just got such depth and it's so sparkley, I just love it.


----------



## acostakk

> Got my Polish Bar grab bag yesterday and I am so happy!! First up is Open Sky, it's a really pretty light blue color with white, purple and gold/yellow glitter. I really like this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Ultraviolet, a cool glitter polish in a sheer purple base. I can't wait to see this over some of my deep purple polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> My last full size is Candy Sprinkles, a white base with pink, purple, blue &amp; yellow glitters. Various shapes, too, I see hearts, stars &amp; hex glitters, really cute. I'm not a huge fan of white base polishes, but I will give this a shot, maybe I can make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> My mini is Daydream, a nice pink glitter polish. Really cute and will look nice in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pleased with what I got, and at $14.50 shipped, it was a great price and I would order again during a sale.


 Love it! I might need to get Candy Sprinkles when she has another sale.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Polish Bar grab bag yesterday and I am so happy!!

First up is Open Sky, it's a really pretty light blue color with white, purple and gold/yellow glitter. I really like this one!!





Next up is Ultraviolet, a cool glitter polish in a sheer purple base. I can't wait to see this over some of my deep purple polishes.





My last full size is Candy Sprinkles, a white base with pink, purple, blue &amp; yellow glitters. Various shapes, too, I see hearts, stars &amp; hex glitters, really cute. I'm not a huge fan of white base polishes, but I will give this a shot, maybe I can make it work.





My mini is Daydream, a nice pink glitter polish. Really cute and will look nice in the summer.





I am really pleased with what I got, and at $14.50 shipped, it was a great price and I would order again during a sale.
Those are all AWESOME!  Can't wait to see them on.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Polish Bar grab bag yesterday and I am so happy!!

First up is Open Sky, it's a really pretty light blue color with white, purple and gold/yellow glitter. I really like this one!!





Next up is Ultraviolet, a cool glitter polish in a sheer purple base. I can't wait to see this over some of my deep purple polishes.





My last full size is Candy Sprinkles, a white base with pink, purple, blue &amp; yellow glitters. Various shapes, too, I see hearts, stars &amp; hex glitters, really cute. I'm not a huge fan of white base polishes, but I will give this a shot, maybe I can make it work.





My mini is Daydream, a nice pink glitter polish. Really cute and will look nice in the summer.





I am really pleased with what I got, and at $14.50 shipped, it was a great price and I would order again during a sale.

They all look pretty and there seems to be a nice variety. I'm excited for mine; all the bags I've seen so far have been super cute.


----------



## NotTheMama

> They all look pretty and there seems to be a nice variety. I'm excited for mine; all the bags I've seen so far have been super cute.


 And I was glad to see a variety among boxes too, we didn't all get the same four polishes, which makes it more fun!! Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I plan on making a Dance Legend order soon too.Â  I am considering ordering from the directly.Â  They have so much more available than what's on any US distributor and shipping is only $10.Â  I want to order a few to make it worth it.Â  Any orders over $100 I think it is are free.Â  They take anywhere from a month to even three is what I have heard but I am not in any rush.Â  It's not like I don't have enough polish to hold me over.Â  Still on the fence on that one depending on what new Dance Legends LLarowe gets in when the new site finally does restocks.


 At $100 for free shipping it might even be worthwhile to buddy up with someone and make one big order. Even if you have to ship to someone, a small box might be less than $10 to mail.


----------



## NotTheMama

Oh, and I got tracking for my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, I think. I don't remember getting tracking from her before...did we always or was I just missing it?? I seem to remember them as just kinda showing up one day.... Sorry for all the posts, I'm chilling after a day spent shoveling snow....and I opted out of this snow storm and Mother Nature STILL dumped 4 inches of snow in my driveway....the b*tch.....


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At $100 for free shipping it might even be worthwhile to buddy up with someone and make one big order. Even if you have to ship to someone, a small box might be less than $10 to mail.
I just looked it's 10 or more bottles for free shipping.  I still like that it's a flat $10 whether I order 1 or 5 or 9.  Given that my boyfriend has sort of embraced my polish addiction as of late, I don't have to hide it as much (not that it was ever an issue but I tended to not really ever bring it up as to not put the spotlight on my spending) it may not be as big of a deal to order a few.  I know I want at least 2 bottles of the Sahara top coat, 2 other textures, at least 2 of the thermals and that's not even getting into the chromes or any of the other amazing polish they have!  I only ever saw what was available on Llarowe or Color4Nails, never went to the actual site until last week.  I could easily spend $100 on just the ones I have been after.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, and I got tracking for my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, I think. I don't remember getting tracking from her before...did we always or was I just missing it?? I seem to remember them as just kinda showing up one day....

Sorry for all the posts, I'm chilling after a day spent shoveling snow....and I opted out of this snow storm and Mother Nature STILL dumped 4 inches of snow in my driveway....the b*tch.....
I got tracking for my BSL box last month, but hadn't gotten it before. 

Ugh, I'm so done with winter! We're supposed to get more snow here tomorrow and/or Monday. On the plus side, it gives me a lot of opportunity to play with my thermal polishes...


----------



## sleepykat

Yay, I got my color4nails.com order the other day!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, I got my color4nails.com order the other day!





 
Can't wait to see them on!  Let me know how you like Kerplunk.  I love Fraggle Rock but have only swatched it I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Christa W

@Pollysmom did Klaatu Barada Nikto stain or have any glitter removal issues?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, I got my color4nails.com order the other day!





 
Can't wait to see them on!  Let me know how you like Kerplunk.  I love Fraggle Rock but have only swatched it I haven't worn it yet.


Okay, I will let you know. Maybe I will try Kerplunk when I'm done with my current Zoya Brigitte. I had to get Fraggle Rock due to the name. I mean, I wouldn't have bought it if the polish wasn't cute, but the name just sent it over the top.


----------



## Christa W

> Okay, I will let you know. Maybe I will try Kerplunk when I'm done withÂ myÂ current Zoya Brigitte.Â I had to get Fraggle Rock due to the name. I mean, I wouldn't have bought it if the polish wasn't cute, but the name just sent it over the top.


 Every time I see the name. The Fraggle Rock song pops in my head!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> @Pollysmom did Klaatu Barada Nikto stain or have any glitter removal issues?





> @Pollysmom did Klaatu Barada Nikto stain or have any glitter removal issues?


 Very minimal staining from what I remember, just while removing it, my skin was purple for a minute, but a clean cotton ball with polish remover cleaned it up. Glitter removal wasn't bad either. I think you'll be surprised at how easy removal will be.


----------



## NotTheMama

Any Super Bowl sales today???


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any Super Bowl sales today???
Not that I can see.  I have been looking though.  I am so bored right now waiting for my eggs to cool so I can make deviled eggs.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Not that I can see.Â  I have been looking though.Â  I am so bored right now waiting for my eggs to cool so I can make deviled eggs.


 Yeah, I didn't see any either yet, bummer. Post if you find anything. I'll keep an eye out, too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I didn't see any either yet, bummer. Post if you find anything. I'll keep an eye out, too.
Will do! 

My KB Shimmer Valentines Trio should be here on Tuesday at the latest so that's awesome!  I am super excited.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Will do!Â  My KB Shimmer Valentines Trio should be here on Tuesday at the latest so that's awesome!Â  I am super excited.


 Ooohhhh, post pictures!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, and I got tracking for my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, I think. I don't remember getting tracking from her before...did we always or was I just missing it?? I seem to remember them as just kinda showing up one day....

Sorry for all the posts, I'm chilling after a day spent shoveling snow....and I opted out of this snow storm and Mother Nature STILL dumped 4 inches of snow in my driveway....the b*tch.....
I got tracking too! And I don't think she gave it before. Always just showed up as a nice surprise.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Very minimal staining from what I remember, just while removing it, my skin was purple for a minute, but a clean cotton ball with polish remover cleaned it up. Glitter removal wasn't bad either. I think you'll be surprised at how easy removal will be.
I am bit disappointed.  I painted my nails last night and didn't do anything all day today except make deviled eggs.  My polish chipped at a Superbowl party and came off in huge sheets when I came home.  I am glad there was no staining or even glitter issues but I had hoped it would last a bit longer.  I had used 1 coat of Clearly On Top and 1 coat of Gelous too so I know it was a bit thick but it didn't even last 24 hours.  I am convinced at this point it's something with the oils in my hands.  With our without base coat my manicures aren't lasting. 

It's time to do some researching!!


----------



## acostakk

> I am bit disappointed.Â  I painted my nails last night and didn't do anything all day today except make deviled eggs.Â  My polish chipped at a Superbowl party and came off in huge sheets when I came home.Â  I am glad there was no staining or even glitter issues but I had hoped it would last a bit longer.Â  I had used 1 coat of Clearly On Top and 1 coat of Gelous too so I know it was a bit thick but it didn't even last 24 hours.Â  I am convinced at this point it's something with the oils in my hands.Â  With our without base coat my manicures aren't lasting.Â  It's time to do some researching!!


 That is so odd. And frustrating. Has anything changed? A new brand of dish soap or lotion? Something your nails come into regular contact with, even if it's not nail-care related? I hope you can figure it out. There are too many pretties waiting to be enjoyed!


----------



## lochnessie

Love, Angeline is having an 18% off code today - PFM18. So tempted, but can't justify more polish right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love, Angeline is having an 18% off code today - PFM18. So tempted, but can't justify more polish right now




Oh man!  I wanted her Valentines Day crelly.  Must. Resist.


----------



## Christa W

I just got an update on my KB Shimmer order that it's back in Terre Haute, IN.  I am assuming this means it was returned to them because the deliver did change for today's date.  This is unless they screwed up and it's really in Tampa and it's due to be sent to my post office and delivered today but it looks like I may be waiting for this one.  It sucks too because I really need nail mail.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love, Angeline is having an 18% off code today - PFM18. So tempted, but can't justify more polish right now





I THINK I might get her mini V-Day trio. Turns out to be $14 with shipping. But idk. I don't really want the glitter topper, just the other 2 pretties. She's also going to be announcing her new collection tonight!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am bit disappointed.  I painted my nails last night and didn't do anything all day today except make deviled eggs.  My polish chipped at a Superbowl party and came off in huge sheets when I came home.  I am glad there was no staining or even glitter issues but I had hoped it would last a bit longer.  I had used 1 coat of Clearly On Top and 1 coat of Gelous too so I know it was a bit thick but it didn't even last 24 hours.  I am convinced at this point it's something with the oils in my hands.  With our without base coat my manicures aren't lasting.

It's time to do some researching!!
Let me know what you find out, I have a fingers that do the same thing and it's driving me nuts!!  I just did my nails Sat night and I have a huge chip in one finger on my left hand, my right thumb is completly polish free and another finger on my right hand has 95% of the polish gone....so frusterating.  And the rest of the nails are perfect, no peeling, no chips, no nothing.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I THINK I might get her mini V-Day trio. Turns out to be $14 with shipping. But idk. I don't really want the glitter topper, just the other 2 pretties. She's also going to be announcing her new collection tonight!
I decided to not buy.  I saving any money I have for the one hour pre-order of the anniversary Scofflaw polish on the 7th.  I want to make sure I have money.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to not buy.  I saving any money I have for the one hour pre-order of the anniversary Scofflaw polish on the 7th.  I want to make sure I have money.
Ooh... I might need to check out that pre-order, too. I've also resisted the Love, Angeline sale - I'm tempted by her Valentine's stuff, but I have so many untrieds right now, and her shipping really starts to add up.

I'm currently working on a mani with Black Sheep Lacquer's Grey Ghost - a grey to white thermal with scattered holo. I got it in my box last month and just thought it was an awesome gray holo, then she posted it in her shop last week and that's when I found it out was a thermal, too! That's the 2nd time I've gotten a surprise thermal in one of her boxes.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I THINK I might get her mini V-Day trio. Turns out to be $14 with shipping. But idk. I don't really want the glitter topper, just the other 2 pretties. She's also going to be announcing her new collection tonight!
I decided to not buy.  I saving any money I have for the one hour pre-order of the anniversary Scofflaw polish on the 7th.  I want to make sure I have money.


I'm so in love with the Winter 2014 Collection from Scofflaw.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so in love with the Winter 2014 Collection from Scofflaw.
So far I only own 1 Scofflaw polish and I love it.  I agree the Winter Collection is amazing!!

I realized I didn't mention it in my previous post but for those of you that don't follow her on Facebook there is a LE Valentine's Day/Anniversary polish being released one day only.  It's a pre order so there will be no worries that it will sell out however, that will be it. It's going on pre order Feb 7th at 8 pm CST.  It will be open from 8-9 CST and then no longer avail although some international distributors will get it later, I am not sure how many or what exactly that means.  If you are US based and are interested make sure you grab it on Friday!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Any snowy day sales today??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm doing the boring job today at work so looking for something to amuse myself....


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any snowy day sales today??





I'm doing the boring job today at work so looking for something to amuse myself....
Only thing I saw was blogger Tanejasbride had a blog sale mystery bag.  5 Indie-Only Mystery Bags with 4 - 5 polishes for $22. but she only had 3 left 6 hours ago (when you posted sorry I was busy working today)


----------



## Christa W

Eight4 has a 5 for 25 deal on Holo Glitz whatever that is.


----------



## NotTheMama

Got my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, but I was too tired to post when I got home. We had my fiancÃ©e's grandpa's wake last night. He was a Vet, and the VFW came to pay their respects. I've never seen them do that before, it was really neat!! Any hoo, I will post pictures tonight, this months box was really good!!


----------



## Christa W

KB Shimmer trio is here!!!  I can't decide which I love between Falling for Hue (the crelly) and U Rock my &lt;3 (the glitter).  The holo is exceptional also but for me it was an added bonus!!!  It's the perfect cherry red.  I am so in love.  I only swatched so far so I will let you know after I actually wear them.  Best part is the glitter is not overly packed with glitters like Sand in My Stocking was so one coat is a nice distribution. Just enough to see the glitter but not taking over. 











Left is with flash right is without


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  KB Shimmer trio is here!!!  I can't decide which I love between Falling for Hue (the crelly) and U Rock my &lt;3 (the glitter).  The holo is exceptional also but for me it was an added bonus!!!  It's the perfect cherry red.  I am so in love.  I only swatched so far so I will let you know after I actually wear them.  Best part is the glitter is not overly packed with glitters like Sand in My Stocking was so on coat is a nice distribution. Just enough to see the glitter but not taking over.











Left is with flash right is without
Pretty!!


----------



## acostakk

> KB Shimmer trio is here!!!Â  I can't decide which I love between Falling for Hue (the crelly) and U Rock my &lt;3 (the glitter).Â  The holo is exceptional also but for me it was an added bonus!!!Â  It's the perfect cherry red.Â  I am so in love.Â  I only swatched so far so I will let you know after I actually wear them.Â  Best part is the glitter is not overly packed with glitters like Sand in My Stocking was so one coat is a nice distribution. Just enough to see the glitter but not taking over.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is with flash right is without


 Please tell me these were limited availability and buying them now is out of the question. Because I'm really trying to figure how I could justify a purchase even though my unemployment benefits have run out. I'm awful. Using unemployment to buy polish. But a girls gotta find some joy somewhere.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please tell me these were limited availability and buying them now is out of the question. Because I'm really trying to figure how I could justify a purchase even though my unemployment benefits have run out. I'm awful. Using unemployment to buy polish. But a girls gotta find some joy somewhere.
They just got released.  However, they will be offered for at least a few months possibly longer depending on demand.  The trio together is $24.00 so you save a little by getting all 3.  With my shipping I paid $26.66 total.


----------



## Christa W

Don't forget if you want the LE Scofflaw anniversary/V-Day polish it's tonight 8-9 CST.  I set an alarm!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, but I was too tired to post when I got home. We had my fiancÃ©e's grandpa's wake last night. He was a Vet, and the VFW came to pay their respects. I've never seen them do that before, it was really neat!!

Any hoo, I will post pictures tonight, this months box was really good!!
Can't wait to see photos!! I'm not home to look at mine - probably tomorrow. I call home to talk to my grandma everyday and she says, "You got a small box in today. Probably nail polish." LOL, she's learning quickly.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  KB Shimmer trio is here!!!  I can't decide which I love between Falling for Hue (the crelly) and U Rock my &lt;3 (the glitter).  The holo is exceptional also but for me it was an added bonus!!!  It's the perfect cherry red.  I am so in love.  I only swatched so far so I will let you know after I actually wear them.  Best part is the glitter is not overly packed with glitters like Sand in My Stocking was so one coat is a nice distribution. Just enough to see the glitter but not taking over. 











Left is with flash right is without
LOVE the crelly &amp; holo!!! So pretty. Still haven't tried any KB Shimmer yet.


----------



## NotTheMama

Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap...Mentality Polish has a polish with my name....and it's spelled right!!!  I must have this.  Now.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap...Mentality Polish has a polish with my name....and it's spelled right!!!  I must have this.  Now.

I believe that's in the polish rule book. lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap...Mentality Polish has a polish with my name....and it's spelled right!!!  I must have this.  Now.
LOL.  That's why I wanted Crysta by Glam Polish even if it's spelled wrong, growing up I always had to buy stickers that said "Chris" and add a "TA" with sharpie.  I would snatch it up in a heartbeat if it were spelled right.  Plus Mentality is no crap brand.  What luck!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL.  That's why I wanted Crysta by Glam Polish even if it's spelled wrong, growing up I always had to buy stickers that said "Chris" and add a "TA" with sharpie.  I would snatch it up in a heartbeat if it were spelled right.  Plus Mentality is no crap brand.  What luck!!
I just ordered.  Seriously, I needed it like I need a hole in my head....but the polish has my name on it.  It's hard to find my name spelled correctly.  Can't wait til it gets here!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered.  Seriously, I needed it like I need a hole in my head....but the polish has my name on it.  It's hard to find my name spelled correctly.  Can't wait til it gets here!!





Lol.  I just ordered Crysta. It's going to be my holo pink I have been looking for and it has some glitters in it.  I am so excited!!!  Can't wait to see yours either!!


----------



## Christa W

Woo!  Ordered the LE Love Letter to Scofflaw and grabbed David Bowie's Bulge while I was at it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOVE the crelly &amp; holo!!! So pretty. Still haven't tried any KB Shimmer yet. 

I adore KBShimmer! I have some minis (they had a temporary run of minis a while back) and some full size: Cocoa Nut, It's Razz-ical, Iris My Case, Pigment Of My Imagination, Rollin' With The Chromies, Totally Tubular, Don't Teal Anyone, Pretty In Punk, Get Clover It, The Dancing Green, Spring Training, No Whine Left, Lottie Dottie, Oh Splat, and Elle. I think I also have either Urban Camo or Shade Shifter...can't remember.

Anyway, my point is that you might want to try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I adore KBShimmer! I have some minis (they had a temporary run of minis a while back) and some full size: Cocoa Nut, It's Razz-ical, Iris My Case, Pigment Of My Imagination, Rollin' With The Chromies, Totally Tubular, Don't Teal Anyone, Pretty In Punk, Get Clover It, The Dancing Green, Spring Training, No Whine Left, Lottie Dottie, Oh Splat, and Elle. I think I also have either Urban Camo or Shade Shifter...can't remember.

Anyway, my point is that you might want to try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I second this.  I don't have nearly enough of them!  I have What's Your Damage, Totally Tubular, Pretty in Punk, Sand in My Stocking, the Valentine's Day trio and 2 that were part of the Misfit polishes..  I Dream in Pink and Dew It Right.  The formula is fantastic.  I want more!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woo!  Ordered the LE Love Letter to Scofflaw and *grabbed David Bowie's Bulge *while I was at it. 

Hahahahaha, hilarious choice of words.


----------



## Christa W

Mod Lacquer sale going on until end of month.  15% off.  Code LOVE15 (not sure of capitalization)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahahahaha, hilarious choice of words.
I thought it was so awesome I posted it on the Scofflaw FB page too!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mod Lacquer sale going on until end of month.  15% off.  Code LOVE15 (not sure of capitalization)
Uh-oh. I've been kind of lemming the new Powdered Confection collection. At least the code's good for a few weeks, so I've got time.

In other news, I snagged a Llarowe grab bag yesterday - my first ever Llarowe order! I'm excited to see what I end up with.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mod Lacquer sale going on until end of month.  15% off.  Code LOVE15 (not sure of capitalization)
Uh-oh. I've been kind of lemming the new Powdered Confection collection. At least the code's good for a few weeks, so I've got time.

In other news, I snagged a Llarowe grab bag yesterday - my first ever Llarowe order! I'm excited to see what I end up with. 


Fun! Please show us what you end up getting.

My grab bag from The Polish Bar shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited, but also sad because it's the last of the packages I'm expecting. I will need to refocus my energies from buying to organizing, swatching, cataloguing, photographing, and just plain wearing. Which isn't so plain; it just felt like it today because I was in the mood to wear a deep purple and needed to wear a job-interview-appropriate shade (Zoya Kennedy) instead. I should go to bed rather than completely redo my nails, so perhaps I will put a fun indie glitter topper on it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Uh-oh. I've been kind of lemming the new Powdered Confection collection. At least the code's good for a few weeks, so I've got time. In other news, I snagged a Llarowe grab bag yesterday - my first ever Llarowe order! I'm excited to see what I end up with.Â


 I love Llarowe grab bags, I've gotten 2 so far and have been happy with both. Great mix of colors and brands. Please post pics when you get it, I'd love to drool over the pretties.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Anyone here awaiting Zoya Magical Pixies order? Mine is has been saying "pending stock availablity" forever. But I did relieve some stress by purchasing Liquid Sky Lacquer! 24 Karat Rose, Fuschia Illusion, Dancing Flames and Caramel Apple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -El Tapatalk


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone here awaiting Zoya Magical Pixies order? Mine is has been saying "pending stock availablity" forever. But I did relieve some stress by purchasing Liquid Sky Lacquer! 24 Karat Rose, Fuschia Illusion, Dancing Flames and Caramel Apple.





-El Tapatalk
Yeah mine is still pending availability too.  I ordered immediately once the code was avail to me which was like 4 hrs after the promo started.  I figure they either aren't avail yet (swore they said Feb 1) or they just don't have enough Monet.  I have been doing some stress relieving purchasing like crazy.  It wasn't indies today although I did order a few yesterday as well as a ton of stamping stuff.  I am debating still a Dance Legend order directly from them.  I keep adding stuff and removing them adding again and I can't decide if I want to wait that long but they do have The Knight avail which is my number 1 lemming ATM.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

> Quote:Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone here awaiting Zoya Magical Pixies order? Mine is has been saying "pending stock availablity" forever. But I did relieve some stress by purchasing Liquid Sky Lacquer! 24 Karat Rose, Fuschia Illusion, Dancing Flames and Caramel Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -El Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Yeah mine is still pending availability too.  I ordered immediately once the code was avail to me which was like 4 hrs after the promo started.  I figure they either aren't avail yet (swore they said Feb 1) or they just don't have enough Monet.  I have been doing some stress relieving purchasing like crazy.  It wasn't indies today although I did order a few yesterday as well as a ton of stamping stuff.  I am debating still a Dance Legend order directly from them.  I keep adding stuff and removing them adding again and I can't decide if I want to wait that long but they do have The Knight avail which is my number 1 lemming ATM.


 Yess! I ordered the day of the promo and they did say it would be available February 1st. Smh. I actually wanted to order Dance Legend on Llarowe and they didn't have one of the Thermos I wanted. So I went with LSL. Plus why in da hail am I just finding out Dance Legend have their own website?! Man lol... Some bs. I'd hate the wait as well but the wait for Llarowe just restocking in and fighting to get a restock polish is hectic on its on. :'[ -El Tapatalk


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yess! I ordered the day of the promo and they did say it would be available February 1st. Smh.

I actually wanted to order Dance Legend on Llarowe and they didn't have one of the Thermos I wanted. So I went with LSL. Plus why in da hail am I just finding out Dance Legend have their own website?! Man lol... Some bs. I'd hate the wait as well but the wait for Llarowe just restocking in and fighting to get a restock polish is hectic on its on. :'[

-El Tapatalk
From what I understand it takes anywhere from a month to three to get the orders from Russia.  I am not 100% certain I can even order from there as it states "professional" and other than professional nail polish collector, I don't qualify so that's another reason I haven't done it yet.


----------



## lochnessie

I can't wait to see swatches of the new Zoya collection - I hope you ladies get them soon! I still have my Zoya code for the free Monet, so I'm contemplating whether or not I'm going to use it.

I'll definitely share my grab bag once I receive it! @sleepykat, I really want to see pictures of your Polish Bar grab bag, too! I'm loving her polishes so far, and I'm definitely tempted to pick up another one... although I REALLY don't need more polish right now. I'm expecting so much nail mail next week... and, of course, it's all going to arrive when I'm traveling for work and my husband's checking the mail. Oops? In addition to the Llarowe grab bag (whenever it ships), I've got a few Juleps on the way, my Black Sheep box, plus a big order I placed through Nailbox when they were doing a Gilt City voucher. I'm super-excited for the Nailbox order to arrive - the Gilt voucher cost $30 (!), and with it I got 2 Cult Nails polishes, 2 Cult Nails Wicked Fasts, 2 Sheswai polishes, 1 Face Stockholm holo, and 1 Face Stockholm nail treatment (it sounds like it's basically their version of Nail Envy). Crazy deal! Unfortunately, their system got confused when my $0 order went through, so my order got delayed, plus it's shipping ground from CA to VA.

My tracking for my Black Sheep Lacquer box hasn't updated at all :/ I'm on the east coast, though, so it might take an extra day or two to get to me, and USPS has been so screwy recently, who knows. If I don't see an update in the next day or so, I'll shoot an e-mail to Erin. I'm really excited to see the collection in person!

Right now, I'm wearing Fickle Fairy Potion's Angel Eyes with The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars. The Angel Eyes was okay application after I added a ton of thinner, and it dried quickly. I couldn't really capture its full holo-y awesomeness in the pictures. I'm loving Jingle Stars even more than I thought I would - so many sparkly glitters, and I really like it over the blue. I'm going to be so sad to take off this mani and return to work appropriate colors. 





Edit: Ack, and big pictures show everything... don't mind the bit of fuzz (puppy fur?) that's attached to my fingers.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

OMG. Loved this month's Black Sheep. Seriously this is the best sub! Swatched each color on one nail - love them! Soo pretty.

Also, did everyone see the new indie collaboration collection from Love, Angeline! Loving Let Me Fly and Stargazing Monsters. I never did get her V-day polishes though. Sigh.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OMG. Loved this month's Black Sheep. Seriously this is the best sub! Swatched each color on one nail - love them! Soo pretty.

Also, did everyone see the new indie collaboration collection from Love, Angeline! Loving Let Me Fly and Stargazing Monsters. I never did get her V-day polishes though. Sigh.





Squee to both of those pictures! I want my Black Sheep box already, dang it! And I've seen a few nail stick swatches posted of the new Love, Angeline collection - that's an awesome collection! So many exclamation points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Squee to both of those pictures! I want my Black Sheep box already, dang it! And I've seen a few nail stick swatches posted of the new Love, Angeline collection - that's an awesome collection! So many exclamation points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ooo glad you said that about the swatches - just went to go look at them. Super pretty!

OH! And Love, Angeline is also doing her own line of nail vinyls/decals!


----------



## acostakk

> Spoiler: Black Sheep Lacquer spoiler





Spoiler: Black Sheep Lacquer spoiler



OMG. Loved this month's Black Sheep. Seriously this is the best sub! Swatched each color on one nail - love them! Soo pretty. Also, did everyone see the new indieÂ collaboration collection from Love, Angeline! Loving Let Me Fly and Stargazing Monsters. I never did get her V-day polishes though. Sigh. 

 I have to stop hanging out on this thread! I just signed up for Black Sheep Lacquer. And I'm still eyeing the KB Shimmer Valentine Day trio. Today is my husbands birthday, so I'm buying myself polish. Is that justification in the book??


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to stop hanging out on this thread! I just signed up for Black Sheep Lacquer. And I'm still eyeing the KB Shimmer Valentine Day trio. Today is my husbands birthday, so I'm buying myself polish. Is that justification in the book??
Yep.  Chapter 8: Celebrating Life's Big Moments.  If I hadn't changed my polish to match my new green leather jacket I would be wearing another shade from that trio.  I am completely in love with all 3 shades.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Right now, I'm wearing Fickle Fairy Potion's Angel Eyes with The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars. The Angel Eyes was okay application after I added a ton of thinner, and it dried quickly. I couldn't really capture its full holo-y awesomeness in the pictures. I'm loving Jingle Stars even more than I thought I would - so many sparkly glitters, and I really like it over the blue. I'm going to be so sad to take off this mani and return to work appropriate colors. 





Edit: Ack, and big pictures show everything... don't mind the bit of fuzz (puppy fur?) that's attached to my fingers. 






That looks fabulous! I'm really trying to tell myself that it shouldn't matter very much if I get a different job that doesn't have nail polish freedom...not convinced. I can seriously wear whatever nail polish I want at work and I love that.


----------



## sleepykat

I am over the moon about my mystery bag from The Polish Bar! These are totally ones that I would choose for myself. The pictures are just quick cell phone photos, so keep in mind that these are even prettier in person.


----------



## NotTheMama

> That looks fabulous! I'm really trying to tell myself that it shouldn't matter very much if I get a different job that doesn't have nail polish freedom...not convinced. I can seriously wear whatever nail polish I want at work and I love that.


 I can wear whatever polish I want at work too, and honestly, I wouldn't trade it for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

> That looks fabulous! I'm really trying to tell myself that it shouldn't matter very much if I get a different job that doesn't have nail polish freedom...not convinced. I can seriously wear whatever nail polish I want at work and I love that.


 That's an awesome grab bag, too! I love Open Sky and Daydream from my grab bag, and the other two you got are great! As far as work goes, I've never been told any specific rules regarding polish, but I work in an office and try to walk the line. It's a fairly casual but conservative office with mostly middle-aged men. They've taken notice a few times and have been amused at brighter polishes and it hasn't been a problem, but I try to stay on the professional-ish side of things, especially since I'm already so much younger than most of my coworkers. Casual payday Fridays and holidays mean that all bets are off, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am over the moon about my mystery bag from The Polish Bar! These are totally ones that I would choose for myself. The pictures are just quick cell phone photos, so keep in mind that these are even prettier in person.

























' Soooo pretty! i'll have to buy a grab bag soon.

I'm finishing up my last week as a sales clerk at a bakery. I CAN'T WAIT to wear all the pretties again!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From what I understand it takes anywhere from a month to three to get the orders from Russia.  I am not 100% certain I can even order from there as it states "professional" and other than professional nail polish collector, I don't qualify so that's another reason I haven't done it yet.

Oh hail naw. Three months?! I cannot wait that long. I ordered bluetooth headphones from China and it took 1 month and a half to get here. I almost forgot about it to tell you the truth lol...


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my Black Sheep Lacquer box... My mini, such a cool pink!



This is Love Bites, I really like this one!



This one doesn't have a name but it's my favorite!!



I still love this sub, even more so now that we're getting an extra polish.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Black Sheep Lacquer box...

My mini, such a cool pink!





This is Love Bites, I really like this one!





This one doesn't have a name but it's my favorite!!





I still love this sub, even more so now that we're getting an extra polish.
Looks like a great selection!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That looks fabulous! I'm really trying to tell myself that it shouldn't matter very much if I get a different job that doesn't have nail polish freedom...not convinced. I can seriously wear whatever nail polish I want at work and I love that.

That's an awesome grab bag, too! I love Open Sky and Daydream from my grab bag, and the other two you got are great!

As far as work goes, I've never been told any specific rules regarding polish, but I work in an office and try to walk the line. It's a fairly casual but conservative office with mostly middle-aged men. They've taken notice a few times and have been amused at brighter polishes and it hasn't been a problem, but I try to stay on the professional-ish side of things, especially since I'm already so much younger than most of my coworkers. Casual payday Fridays and holidays mean that all bets are off, though.




Yeah, sometimes you can just tell what would be acceptable or affect your reputation. I'm in an office, too, but it's jeans and t-shirt casual. I don't wear open-toed shoes or logos on my shirts, and I make sure that they are nice jeans and everything. But the clients don't come to the office, so nail polish is anything goes. I choose not to wear black or polishes that look black, since I can't shake the feeling leftover from when I was in high school that it's a rebellious thing, even though I know it's chic in several circles now.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am over the moon about my mystery bag from The Polish Bar! These are totally ones that I would choose for myself. The pictures are just quick cell phone photos, so keep in mind that these are even prettier in person.








Some swatches I found online that show the polishes better:

Dark Romance (the mini I received), photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:





Daydream, photo from the blog Susy in Color:





Open Sky, photo from the blog Susy in Color:





I didn't find a better photo of Ultraviolet. The swatches online don't look very pigmented, but mine is. It's a purple jelly with all different kinds of silver holographic glitter. I think the amount of glitter might end up covering any visible nail line, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lochnessie

@Christa W, I just saw a post in one of the facebook swap groups asking if anyone had ever ordered directly from Dance Legend. There were a few responses: 4-6 weeks, 7, and 8 weeks. One person said that one of her orders took a ridiculously long time due to supply issues, but Yuri was really good about keeping in touch and even offering a refund. So many awesome Dance Legend polishes - and not a ridiculously long wait for shipping, it seems, but I think I'd still go insane!


----------



## Christa W

> @Christa W , I just saw a post in one of the facebook swap groups asking if anyone had ever ordered directly from Dance Legend. There were a few responses: 4-6 weeks, 7, and 8 weeks. One person said that one of her orders took a ridiculously long time due to supply issues, but Yuri was really good about keeping in touch and even offering a refund. So many awesome Dance Legend polishes - and not a ridiculously long wait for shipping, it seems, but I think I'd still go insane!


 I will probably do it. I can wait. I've got so much polish it's becoming a little comical. I am sure on 3 shades debating on others. Thanks for sharing that!!!


----------



## Christa W

My Glam Polish Crysta should be here today.  I am very excited.  I didn't realize it was named after Crysta from Fern Gully.  How cute is that.  Makes me want to go watch that movie.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

I'm also interested in ordering from Dance Legends directly. Do you guys know if they're ever on sale? -El Tapatalk


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also interested in ordering from Dance Legends directly. Do you guys know if they're ever on sale?

-El Tapatalk
Great question.  I don't think so.  I rarely see them on sale though anywhere else.  Unless LLarowe is having a promotion. I did get my UV one for really cheap because she had it on sale plus an extra 50% off.  It was my first Dance Legend and first LLarowe order.


----------



## wrkreads

> I am over the moon about my mystery bag from The Polish Bar! These are totally ones that I would choose for myself. The pictures are just quick cell phone photos, so keep in mind that these are even prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some swatches I found online that show the polishes better: Dark Romance (the mini I received), photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:
> 
> Daydream, photo from the blog Susy in Color:
> 
> Open Sky, photo from the blog Susy in Color:
> 
> I didn't find a better photo of Ultraviolet. The swatches online don't look very pigmented, but mine is. It's a purple jelly with all different kinds of silver holographic glitter. I think the amount of glitter might end up covering any visible nail line, but I'm not sure.
Click to expand...

 All of these are gorgeous! I want them all now.


----------



## Christa W

I posted pics of my Glam Polish in the polish you are wearing right now thread if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## lochnessie

Did you all see the press release that Pretty &amp; Polished put out today? They're starting a monthly "Beauty Box" (in addition to releasing a bunch of new colors on 3/1). The 1st box can be ordered tonight; $22 for US customers including shipping each month. Each month will have 2 exclusive polishes, 1 mini of a current polish, a bath &amp; body item or two, random extras, and a coupon code. 

Their March bag - available to be ordered at 6 pm tonight (!) - says, "*This first Beauty Box will be a special one. We will be sending two exclusive polishes, a mini of a currently stocked product, a top coat, one full sized Cuticle Product, a nail file, and some nail art. Plus you will be receiving an exclusive coupon code offer. "*

That's tempting! The full beauty box info is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/pages/beauty-box   and the full press release with links to some of the new polishes is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/blogs/news/12199981-2-10-press-release

(Edit to fix link)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you all see the press release that Pretty &amp; Polished put out today? They're starting a monthly "Beauty Box" (in addition to releasing a bunch of new colors on 3/1). The 1st box can be ordered tonight; $22 for US customers including shipping each month. Each month will have 2 exclusive polishes, 1 mini of a current polish, a bath &amp; body item or two, random extras, and a coupon code. 

Their March bag - available to be ordered at 6 pm tonight (!) - says, "*This first Beauty Box will be a special one. We will be sending two exclusive polishes, a mini of a currently stocked product, a top coat, one full sized Cuticle Product, a nail file, and some nail art. Plus you will be receiving an exclusive coupon code offer. "*

That's tempting! The full beauty box info is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/pages/beauty-box   and the full press release with links to some of the new polishes is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/blogs/news/12199981-2-10-press-release

(Edit to fix link)
I totally missed this part LOL.  I saw the new polishes but didn't see that there was a box.  I still don't have any Pretty &amp; Polished yet.  I keep adding stuff then removing it LOL!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you all see the press release that Pretty &amp; Polished put out today? They're starting a monthly "Beauty Box" (in addition to releasing a bunch of new colors on 3/1). The 1st box can be ordered tonight; $22 for US customers including shipping each month. Each month will have 2 exclusive polishes, 1 mini of a current polish, a bath &amp; body item or two, random extras, and a coupon code. 

Their March bag - available to be ordered at 6 pm tonight (!) - says, "*This first Beauty Box will be a special one. We will be sending two exclusive polishes, a mini of a currently stocked product, a top coat, one full sized Cuticle Product, a nail file, and some nail art. Plus you will be receiving an exclusive coupon code offer. "*

That's tempting! The full beauty box info is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/pages/beauty-box   and the full press release with links to some of the new polishes is here: http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/blogs/news/12199981-2-10-press-release

(Edit to fix link)
Ooooo!! I think I might just have to try this one!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooo!! I think I might just have to try this one!
I just picked one up! I love the thermals I have from them, so I'm definitely interested to try some other polishes. I'm glad that it's on a month-to-month basis, too, so there's no commitment if I decide I don't like the first one.

On another note, Erin and I think the post office may have officially lost my Black Sheep Lacquer box from this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, at least I had good timing on letting her know - I e-mailed her this morning, and she was already doing a mail run today so a new package is on its way to me! Worst-case scenario, if my original box ever shows up, I can use it to introduce more people to her polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Speaking of which, I just gave a friend her first indie polishes yesterday - Black Sheep's Lips Like Sugar and Mentality's Holo. She was quite excited, and had no idea that indie polishes even existed!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked one up! I love the thermals I have from them, so I'm definitely interested to try some other polishes. I'm glad that it's on a month-to-month basis, too, so there's no commitment if I decide I don't like the first one.

On another note, Erin and I think the post office may have officially lost my Black Sheep Lacquer box from this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, at least I had good timing on letting her know - I e-mailed her this morning, and she was already doing a mail run today so a new package is on its way to me! Worst-case scenario, if my original box ever shows up, I can use it to introduce more people to her polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Speaking of which, I just gave a friend her first indie polishes yesterday - Black Sheep's Lips Like Sugar and Mentality's Holo. She was quite excited, and had no idea that indie polishes even existed!

I went for it too! I LOVE when indies do their own subs! So excited.

Erin has great customer service. Glad she fixed it for you!!


----------



## jenniferrose

Got my Black Sheep Lacquer sub, woohoo! My first black sheep lacquer and already have it on.

Got the same colors as the previous poster -&gt; love bites (on and loving!), blink, and a pink mini. A bit disappointed that they are all pinks, and somewhat similar shades, but it is valentine's day... would have loved a random blue or something, but love love love love bites. And the others. Can't wait to try.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also interested in ordering from Dance Legends directly. Do you guys know if they're ever on sale?

-El Tapatalk
Great question.  I don't think so.  I rarely see them on sale though anywhere else.  Unless LLarowe is having a promotion. I did get my UV one for really cheap because she had it on sale plus an extra 50% off.  It was my first Dance Legend and first LLarowe order. 


I think that's what I did, too. I went supa-cray-cray during the flash sales.


----------



## NotTheMama

It's here, it's here!!! This is my Mentality Polish....and it's called Jeanette. They even spelled it right, can you believe it??




It's really hard to capture a good pic of it, there's so much going on with this polish.



I just love it!!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great question.  I don't think so.  I rarely see them on sale though anywhere else.  Unless LLarowe is having a promotion. I did get my UV one for really cheap because she had it on sale plus an extra 50% off.  It was my first Dance Legend and first LLarowe order. 
Where they most likely discontinued? I noticed a lot of brands that don't regular go on sale usually will lower the price on discontinued items.


----------



## Christa W

> Where they most likely discontinued? I noticed a lot of brands that don't regular go on sale usually will lower the price on discontinued items.


 No it is still for sale in a few sites as well as Dance Legend'd site. My guess is it was t too popular and she wanted to get rid of the stick to make room for new Dance Legend product.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No it is still for sale in a few sites as well as Dance Legend'd site. My guess is it was t too popular and she wanted to get rid of the stick to make room for new Dance Legend product.
Ahh cool. 

Are you or anyone else thinking about getting the new Picture Polish limited edition scattered holo on Llarowe? They're hella pretty but that price got my wallet side eyeing me. :[


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here, it's here!!! This is my Mentality Polish....and it's called Jeanette. They even spelled it right, can you believe it??





It's really hard to capture a good pic of it, there's so much going on with this polish.





 I just love it!!
WOW that is so pretty!  So glad you got it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh cool. 

Are you or anyone else thinking about getting the new Picture Polish limited edition scattered holo on Llarowe? They're hella pretty but that price got my wallet side eyeing me. :[
I doubt I will.  I have been going a little nuts lately and need to stop buying polish.  I've purchased 44 polishes in the past few days and that doesn't count any outstanding orders or the plates I just splurged on.  I would love to have them but I definitely think I should save my cash and I am not in the mood for restock drama.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt I will.  I have been going a little nuts lately and need to stop buying polish.  I've purchased 44 polishes in the past few days and that doesn't count any outstanding orders or the plates I just splurged on.  I would love to have them but I definitely think I should save my cash and I am not in the mood for restock drama. 
Dang 44!!! Lol.... I'm only awaiting on Zoya Magical Pixies (3) and Liquid Sky Lacquer (4). But at least I should be getting LSL tomorrow. Zoya playing games. :'[

Speaking of plates, I need to get those soon! What plates did you get and from where? I keep hearing about Pueen or Pbeen? Forgot the name heh.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt I will.  I have been going a little nuts lately and need to stop buying polish.  I've purchased 44 polishes in the past few days and that doesn't count any outstanding orders or the plates I just splurged on.  I would love to have them but I definitely think I should save my cash and I am not in the mood for restock drama. 
44?! 



   I'm jealous.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Did you all see the press release that Pretty &amp; Polished put out today? They're starting a monthly "Beauty Box" (in addition to releasing a bunch of new colors on 3/1). The 1st box can be ordered tonight; $22 for US customers including shipping each month. Each month will have 2 exclusive polishes, 1 mini of a current polish, a bath &amp; body item or two, random extras, and a coupon code.Â  Their March bag - available to be ordered at 6 pm tonight (!) - says, "*This first Beauty Box will be a special one. We will be sending two exclusive polishes, a mini of a currently stocked product, a top coat, one full sized Cuticle Product, a nail file, and some nail art. Plus you will be receiving an exclusive coupon code offer. "* That's tempting! The full beauty box info is here:Â http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/pages/beauty-box Â  and the full press release with links to some of the new polishes is here:Â http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/blogs/news/12199981-2-10-press-release (Edit to fix link)


 Dang it, I went to sign up today and it's sold out!! Oh, well, I probably didn't need any more polishes anyway....NOT!!! LOL


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dang it, I went to sign up today and it's sold out!! Oh, well, I probably didn't need any more polishes anyway....NOT!!! LOL
LOL.  She said she got more responses than expected.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  44?! 



   I'm jealous.
This is just what I got in the past week or less.  I am not counting my pending Zoya order or my pending Scofflaw order.  I know she shipped a bunch yesterday but mine wasn't one of them.  She said she would be getting more out tomorrow so hopefully I will have them soon.  This is what I have purchased or received.  I ordered 2 full sized plates from My Online Shop, 1 JR plate from her as well plus Winstonia 2nd gen, Mash 51-75 and the 2011 Bundle Monster plates because even though they are not my favorite plates I needed to add something to make shipping free on Amazon and I am a collector just as much so I figure they are a must (despite being the most pricey ones I ordered).  I spent over $100.00 on plates alone this week.  (I got my taxes)

Etoile Orly Butterscotch Sally Hansen Warm &amp; Toasty Turtleneck Essie Twisted Affair LA Colors Whole Lava Lovin' KB Shimmer U Rock My &lt;3 KB Shimmer Falling For Hue KB Shimmer Sand Dolla Make You Holla China Glaze Digital Glitter Orly A Grape Catch Fingerpaints Get Real-ism Fingerpaints Watermelon Watercolor Fingerpaints Teal Unreal Orly Scallywag Butter London Thames Butter London Unpredictable China Glaze Tough Art to Follow Fingerpaints Jack the Lad Butter London Pumpkin Sally  Art Nouv-yellow Fingerpaints Golden Kiss Fingerpaints Emotions OPI No More Waity, Katie Butter London Styled Out Maybelline Amethyst Ablaze Maybelline I'm So Sari! Sephora by OPI Happy Earth Day Sephora by OPI Dance Til Fawn Sephora by OPI 212-Sephora Sephora by OPI Frankly I Don't Give A-Dam Sephora by OPI Is She For Reel? Sephora by OPI Canary Cool Maybelline Looks Like Rain, Dear Sephora by OPI Already Famous Sephora by OPI I Found A Pot of Gold Sephora by OPI Keep Me On My Mistletoes Sephora by OPI Blasted Opalescent Sephora by OPI Be-Claus I Said So Sephora by OPI Spark-Tacular! Sephora by OPI Til the Glitter End Sephora by OPI Not Your Average Turquoise Sephora by OPI Liquid Leather China Glaze  Howl You Doin' China Glaze Crysta Glam Polish


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL.  She said she got more responses than expected.
Maybe she'll open more up if she gets enough responses....a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe she'll open more up if she gets enough responses....a girl can dream, right?
Hopefully!  There was something about the options you could sign up for.  Maybe there is always next month. Unless everyone signed up for a 6 mo or 1 year deal!


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully!  There was something about the options you could sign up for.  Maybe there is always next month. Unless everyone signed up for a 6 mo or 1 year deal!
I just looked again and 6 month subs are available....just don't know if I want to commit to that long, and shell out that much money up front.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked again and 6 month subs are available....just don't know if I want to commit to that long, and shell out that much money up front.
How much is it? (too lazy to look)

Nevermind I looked!  I know that's a huge commitment.  I have never subbed to any polish maker yet and I know a lot of you have success stories but there are just as many horror stories.  It's hard in this market to know if a polish company will still be around in 6 mon.


----------



## NotTheMama

In other polish sub news I got my Glitter Guilty box yesterday. Is anyone else still getting this one?? It's another of my favorites. My polishes are Hot for Teacher.



And Cupid's Crossbow.



She never disappoints, I love every box I've gotten.


----------



## sldb

> In other polish sub news I got my Glitter Guilty box yesterday. Is anyone else still getting this one?? It's another of my favorites. My polishes are Hot for Teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cupid's Crossbow.
> 
> 
> 
> She never disappoints, I love every box I've gotten.


 I love the Glitter Guilty box too. One of my favorite subs!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In other polish sub news I got my Glitter Guilty box yesterday. Is anyone else still getting this one?? It's another of my favorites.

My polishes are Hot for Teacher.





 
I can't help but think how much this one reminds me of U Rock My &lt;3 from the new KB Shimmer Valentine's Day trio.  That's not a bad thing by any means.  What shapes are the glitters?  I want to see this one on!!!


----------



## Christa W

My Scofflaw shipped!  My Scofflaw shipped!  I can't wait!!


----------



## lochnessie

After being burned by a particular polish-sub-that-shall-not-be-named, I'm definitely hesitant to make any sort of long-term commitment to a box, too. The Pretty &amp; Polished box probably (hopefully?) won't be as crazy in the future - there's a lot of excitement over the first box, and at least now they should have a baseline number for how many boxes they need each month. I'm glad for them that it was such a success, though - now hoping for a good box! I purchased their topcoat during their Black Friday sale, and I quite like it - it's one of my go-to topcoats right now, especially if I'm looking for a thicker topcoat. 

Christa, that is a lot of polishes!!! I think I have ~20 on their way to me right now, and I've been hitting Big Lots hard, too, so I can relate! So much pretty awesomeness, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to have an AMAZING nail day on Thursday, assuming my flight home doesn't get cancelled/delayed due to the impending east coast storm. I'm supposed to receive my Llarowe grab bag and my Black Sheep Lacquer boxes (yes, boxes... Erin sent me out another one yesterday and talked to the post office, and my missing one from last week magically appeared in her WA sort center, too - I just shot her an e-mail to ask her what she'd like me to do with the spare!), and my Nailbox  and Julep orders should arrive tomorrow. Polish overload!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I can't help but think how much this one reminds me of U Rock My &lt;3 from the new KB Shimmer Valentine's Day trio.Â  That's not a bad thing by any means.Â  What shapes are the glitters?Â  I want to see this one on!!!


 Hearts, hexes and squares. I can't wait to play with this one. My next few days are busy, so it'll probably be the weekend before I get a chance to do my nails again.


----------



## Christa W

> Hearts, hexes and squares. I can't wait to play with this one. My next few days are busy, so it'll probably be the weekend before I get a chance to do my nails again.


 No rush!! I love that it has squares. One if my fav glitters has rectangular ones in it!!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In other polish sub news I got my Glitter Guilty box yesterday. Is anyone else still getting this one?? It's another of my favorites.

My polishes are Hot for Teacher.





And Cupid's Crossbow.





She never disappoints, I love every box I've gotten.
I get Glitter Guilty as well.  I love your monthly me!  It's so pretty.


----------



## jenniferrose

Well I broke and bought my first mod lacquers. Errrr...I need to stop buying. But they are gorgeous! I got sasquatch, lumindust, sattre, and blackberry cream.


----------



## sleepykat

> Well I broke and bought my first mod lacquers. Errrr...I need to stop buying. But they are gorgeous! I got sasquatch, lumindust, sattre, and blackberry cream.


 I love my Sasquatch! Haha, sounds like a bad bumper sticker.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

> Well I broke and bought my first mod lacquers. Errrr...I need to stop buying. But they are gorgeous! I got sasquatch, lumindust, sattre, and blackberry cream.


 Pretty choices! Never heard of Mod Lacquer but Omgosh, they have gorgeous selection. I seriously need to get off the Internet. Yall about to have me in a cardboard box but my nails would look fly though lol.. -El Tapatalk


----------



## Christa W

LynBDesigns having a sale 35% off using HEARTS as code.  She's got a ton of polishes that are being discontinued as well.


----------



## Parasoul

Subscribed to this thread because I'm a noob and I want to spy on all of your purchases so I can start making some of my own. I have a deep fear of online purchases but it's about time I start. Show me your ways oh Indie Lovers!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Subscribed to this thread because I'm a noob and I want to spy on all of your purchases so I can start making some of my own. I have a deep fear of online purchases but it's about time I start.

Show me your ways oh Indie Lovers!

Welcome aboard!  I give you fair warning.... this thread can be havoc to your wallet!  There are so many awesome indie polishes out there it's a great time to be a polish lover.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Subscribed to this thread because I'm a noob and I want to spy on all of your purchases so I can start making some of my own. I have a deep fear of online purchases but it's about time I start.

Show me your ways oh Indie Lovers!

Welcome! I think a lot of us just use paypal that way our purchases are protected. Warning to your wallet though : if you start know, you might not be able to stop LOL. Indie polishes are addicting!

Soooo I just bought a polish form Cinema Swatch Lacquer! She does movie collections, how fun! Anyway, she did 'The Notebook' so I snatched up 'Allie' which is a pretty light purple/lilac. I would've bought the whole collection but didn't want to pay $9 shipping, haha. Plus she doesn't really have any real swatch photos to tell if I really want those polishes or not. But I knew I at least wanted Allie.





Allie &amp; Noah duo (photo from her website)





The Notebook Collection (photo from her website!)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome! I think a lot of us just use paypal that way our purchases are protected. Warning to your wallet though : if you start know, you might not be able to stop LOL. Indie polishes are addicting!

Soooo I just bought a polish form Cinema Swatch Lacquer! She does movie collections, how fun! Anyway, she did 'The Notebook' so I snatched up 'Allie' which is a pretty light purple/lilac. I would've bought the whole collection but didn't want to pay $9 shipping, haha. Plus she doesn't really have any real swatch photos to tell if I really want those polishes or not. But I knew I at least wanted Allie.





Allie &amp; Noah duo (photo from her website)





The Notebook Collection (photo from her website!)
What an interesting movie to choose.  Other than Love Actually collection, I can't think of any other romantic drama movie that I have seen inspire polish.  Of course, there are probably 500 brands I have never heard of before!!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

> Subscribed to this thread because I'm a noob and I want to spy on all of your purchases so I can start making some of my own. I have a deep fear of online purchases but it's about time I start. Show me your ways oh Indie Lovers!


 Glad that you're here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been into nail polish for over a year. Started out with Zoya and now I'm just Indie happy. It's hard to tell you where to start but I can give you some suggestions... Liquid Sky Lacquer, WingDust, Llarowe (land of indie polish galore), also Color4Nails is another indie land. Lots of different polishes from all over the world are in those two sites. Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Parasoul

> Welcome aboard!Â  I give you fair warning.... this thread can be havoc to your wallet!Â  There are so many awesome indie polishes out there it's a great time to be a polish lover.


Are you sure you don't mean "Welcome aHOARD?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately I'm now on a budget!! So I'll have to pick and choose the ones I want carefully. :3 I'm sure you can all help with that though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Welcome! I think a lot of us just use paypal that way our purchases are protected. Warning to your wallet though : if you start know, you might not be able to stop LOL. Indie polishes are addicting! Soooo I just bought a polish form Cinema Swatch Lacquer! She does movie collections, how fun! Anyway, she did 'The Notebook' so I snatched up 'Allie' which is a pretty light purple/lilac. I would've bought the whole collection but didn't want to pay $9 shipping, haha. Plus she doesn't really have any real swatch photos to tell if I really want those polishes or not. But I knew I at least wanted Allie.
> 
> Allie &amp; Noah duo (photo from her website)
> 
> The Notebook Collection (photo from her website!)


I'm well aware of the dangers. Haha. I'm definitely considering paypal as I can always buy the cards at my store. I've never done it before but I'm sure it can't be too much of a hassle. What a cute idea! She should do some for the movie Stranger Than Fiction! I'm coming up with awesome ideas for polish just thinking about it. -Drool-


----------



## Christa W

I am so over the snow storms!  I am still affected by them and it drives me nuts!  I have an order pending for Amazon that is still in 'Preparing" because of the snowstorms.  My Zoya Awaken and Magic Pixie polishes didn't ship until YESTERDAY!!! because they were delayed in getting product to even make the polish and now my Scofflaw order and the My Online Shop orders are stuck in places where there is snow.  Mostly I think I am irritated because my company keeps closing sites due to inclement weather and my job sucks because I get stuck with all the calls and they cancelled my time off.  BOOOO!  I wanted to place an order today too but am second guessing myself not knowing when I will get anything.  At least maybe I will get some stuff from Color4Nails.  She's in Las Vegas and there hasn't been any shipping issues in the 3 orders I placed with her.  I really want some more Glam Polish.  I noticed on her site 1/2 of the Mayhem collection (Despicable Me 2) is gone.  I know that line isn't on clearance yet but they could have just sold out. I wanted Princess Gru or whatever the pink one was.

@sleepykat did you ever try out Kerplunk yet?


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

> I am so over the snow storms!  I am still affected by them and it drives me nuts!  I have an order pending for Amazon that is still in 'Preparing" because of the snowstorms.  My Zoya Awaken and Magic Pixie polishes didn't ship until YESTERDAY!!! because they were delayed in getting product to even make the polish and now my Scofflaw order and the My Online Shop orders are stuck in places where there is snow.  Mostly I think I am irritated because my company keeps closing sites due to inclement weather and my job sucks because I get stuck with all the calls and they cancelled my time off.  BOOOO!  I wanted to place an order today too but am second guessing myself not knowing when I will get anything.  At least maybe I will get some stuff from Color4Nails.  She's in Las Vegas and there hasn't been any shipping issues in the 3 orders I placed with her.  I really want some more Glam Polish.  I noticed on her site 1/2 of the Mayhem collection (Despicable Me 2) is gone.  I know that line isn't on clearance yet but they could have just sold out. I wanted Princess Gru or whatever the pink one was.
> 
> @sleepykat did you ever try out Kerplunk yet?


 Whaaaat?! Your Zoya shipped?! I need to check if mine did. But yeah I am expecting shoes. It was in my state but rerouted to another state because of the weather. I'm like wtf sense does that make. Smh. I think you should woosa a bit though. Don't stress yourself out. Hopefully streets will clear out by tomorrow morning if not maybe you'll get your stuff Saturday or Monday. Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you sure you don't mean "Welcome aHOARD?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hehe, welcome aHOARD indeed!

Fortunately, I caught an early flight home and managed to beat the snow home yesterday... and came back to some epic nail mail!

Because USPS sucks and Erin is awesome, I got 2 Black Sheep Lacquer boxes this month that both arrived yesterday. I plan on giving a few away and sharing the Black Sheep awesomeness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





None of them have names on them, but here's what I've come up with... Left to right: Unnamed pink V-day scattered holo, mini Surf's Up, Lateralus (holo top coat), unnamed sheer pearl effect polish, mini of the unnamed pink polish, and Jump in the Fire (subtle thermal that goes from dark green to sheer gold).

I also received my Nailbox order full of indie-ish polishes that I got with an amazing deal!





From left to right: 2 bottles of Cult Nails Wicked Fast, Cult Nails Bitten, Cult Nails My Kind of Cool Aid, Face Stockholm Thea, Face Stockholm Strengthening Nutrient Nail, Sheswai Dig It, and Sheswai Ladylike





This is Face Stockholm's Thea - it's a gorgeous light-green holo. So much holo; I can't wait to wear it! 

I'm still waiting on my Llarowe grab bag order. It was supposed to arrive today, and the post office even claims that it's out for delivery. Somehow, I highly doubt that it's going to be delivered with the 18" of snow we have, though!


----------



## sleepykat

> I am so over the snow storms!Â  I am still affected by them and it drives me nuts!Â  I have an order pending for Amazon that is still in 'Preparing" because of the snowstorms.Â  My Zoya Awaken and Magic Pixie polishes didn't ship until YESTERDAY!!! because they were delayed in getting product to even make the polish and now my Scofflaw order and the My Online Shop orders are stuck in places where there is snow.Â  Mostly I think I am irritated because my company keeps closing sites due to inclement weather and my job sucks because I get stuck with all the calls and they cancelled my time off.Â  BOOOO!Â  I wanted to place an order today too but am second guessing myself not knowing when I will get anything.Â  At least maybe I will get some stuff from Color4Nails.Â  She's in Las Vegas and there hasn't been any shipping issues in the 3 orders I placed with her.Â  I really want some more Glam Polish.Â  I noticed on her site 1/2 of the Mayhem collection (Despicable Me 2) is gone.Â  I know that line isn't on clearance yet but they could have just sold out. I wanted Princess Gru or whatever the pink one was. @sleepykat did you ever try out Kerplunk yet?


 Not yet. Changing out tonight. Try meimeisignatures.com for Glam Polish Fairy Princess Gru. It's a clear base, but the glitters are mostly pink.


----------



## chelsealynn

My Glitter Guilty Monthly Me!  It's called Love Dove.  Such a cute name and polish.  I really like polishes with gray bases so this was perfect.


----------



## chelsealynn

I placed my first order from llarowe yesterday.  I have a decent amount of indies but I usually buy them directly from the seller.  Thought it was exciting!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glitter Guilty Monthly Me!  It's called Love Dove.  Such a cute name and polish.  I really like polishes with gray bases so this was perfect. 









So cute!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed my first order from llarowe yesterday.  I have a decent amount of indies but I usually buy them directly from the seller.  Thought it was exciting!

I love ordering from Llarowe because I can get multiple brands with only one shipping charge. I wait for the flash sales most of the time, though, which she announces on Facebook periodically. I also like to order from storenvy.com and polishsale.livejournal.com and blog sales for lower prices on indies.


----------



## jennm149

Got a free mystery box in my my first order from Rainbow Honey. One of the items was a very appropriate glitter for today. Never used loose glitter so my technique needs work. But over Square Hue Times Square is RH My Snowy Valentine


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not yet. Changing out tonight.

Try meimeisignatures.com for Glam Polish Fairy Princess Gru. It's a clear base, but the glitters are mostly pink.
Thanks girl!  You always have my back.  Am I going to find other things I can't live without and spend incredible amounts of money??


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not yet. Changing out tonight.

Try meimeisignatures.com for Glam Polish Fairy Princess Gru. It's a clear base, but the glitters are mostly pink.
Thanks girl!  You always have my back.  Am I going to find other things I can't live without and spend incredible amounts of money??


I would assume so, yes. There's a very tempting section called Mei Mei's Exclusive, which has several different indie brands that have made particular polishes only for Mei Mei Signatures. The one I really want is Lucky 13 Lacquer Spiritual Forest (the one in the middle; photo is from the site):





Arcane Lacquer has some especially droolworthy shades on there.

It shows the prices in Singapore currency, so I use my iPhone to calculate what it is in dollars. It might convert it for you once you switch over to your card or PayPal, I can't remember.


----------



## Christa W

Already this morning my Facebook feed is blowing up with Valentine's Day offers!  I took advantage of one from Bundle Monster to order my 2010 revamped plates with 20% off but I haven't pulled the trigger on any polishes.  I am waiting to see what other deals might pop up.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Already this morning my Facebook feed is blowing up with Valentine's Day offers!Â  I took advantage of one from Bundle Monster to order my 2010 revamped plates with 20% off but I haven't pulled the trigger on any polishes.Â  I am waiting to see what other deals might pop up.


 Do tell what's on sale, I am at work today...


----------



## Christa W

These are the ones so far.. (I am adding to it as I see more) Unless otherwise stated these are today only deals from what I understand.

Dashing Housewife 25% code SHARELOVE

Soflajo 14% off pink or red code vday14 min$20

Different Dimension code BEMINE 20% (exp 02/17)

Lucky 13 Lacquer 15% off code TARDIS (not sure if on specific polish or whole site)

Polish by KPT free shipping code LOVEKPT

Serum No 5 save on pink, red, white and black no coupon needed

Glisten  &amp; Glow 14% off any order VDAY14, 24% off orders over $50 code VDAY24

Deviant Potions 25% off orders over $20 code LOVE

ModLacquer 15% off code LOVE15

eighty4 - 20% code VALENTINE

Sassy Cats Lacquer 25% code sassyvday

Love, Angeline 20% off code ITSTIMETOPARTY

Bundle Monster 20% off code is ABOUTME20 in case anyone is interested in that.

also non indie but from Zoya Get a special edition Magical Pixie Mini Trio (0.25oz bottles) FREE with any purchase of $30.
BONUS â€“ Spend $35 or more for FREE Standard Ground Shipping! Use Code: MAGIC


----------



## Christa W

I ordered from Dashing Housewife after all.  Got a GITD, Crelly and Thermal! for just over $20 with shipping!





Rockin' Housewife
  



Pegasus Fluff
  



Cupid's Crazy Delight


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are the ones so far.. (I am adding to it as I see more) Unless otherwise stated these are today only deals from what I understand.

Dashing Housewife 25% code SHARELOVE

Soflajo 14% off pink or red code vday14 min$20

Different Dimension code BEMINE 20% (exp 02/17)

Lucky 13 Lacquer 15% off code TARDIS (not sure if on specific polish or whole site)

Polish by KPT free shipping code LOVEKPT

Serum No 5 save on pink, red, white and black no coupon needed

Glisten  &amp; Glow 14% off any order VDAY14, 24% off orders over $50 code VDAY24

Deviant Potions 25% off orders over $20 code LOVE

Bundle Monster 20% off code is ABOUTME20 in case anyone is interested in that.

also non indie but possibly something from Zoya Get a special edition Magical Pixie Mini Trio (0.25oz bottles) FREE with any purchase of $30.
BONUS â€“ Spend $35 or more for FREE Standard Ground Shipping! Use Code: MAGIC

I've also seen:

eighty4 - 20% code VALENTINE

Sassy Cats Lacquer 25% code sassyvday

Love, Angeline 20% off code ITSTIMETOPARTY


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Gosh all those amazing sales and I can't afford any!! Meh.

But on the bright side, Zoya Magical Pixies should be shipping out today! Wahoo!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Sigh. I really wish I would've had a coupon code when I ordered Love, Angeline's  Smoke &amp; Mirrors collection. I haven't use them yet, but regretting getting minis instead of full sizes! Thinking about buying her new collection. Or maybe just the V-Day one. Ahhh, can't decide.

Also thinking about picking up Eighty4's V-day polishes as well.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I really wish I would've had a coupon code when I ordered Love, Angeline's  Smoke &amp; Mirrors collection. I haven't use them yet, but regretting getting minis instead of full sizes! Thinking about buying her new collection. Or maybe just the V-Day one. Ahhh, can't decide.

Also thinking about picking up Eighty4's V-day polishes as well.
So many choices!!! 

I decided to get the Love, Angeline Pass Me the Sweet Hearts finally.


----------



## lochnessie

I'm definitely tempted by the Love, Angeline polishes as well - I keep filling my cart and almost checking out! I ordered 2 polishes from Squishy Face Polish - I never heard of this brand before, but she's got some awesome polishes, including some sale ones (Big Cartel site). Code Sunshine for 25% off. I picked up Milky Way and Vivacious Violet for $13.25 shipped - looks like pretty holo-y goodness! My Llarowe bag got delivered today, too! Pictures soon, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm definitely tempted by the Love, Angeline polishes as well - I keep filling my cart and almost checking out!

I ordered 2 polishes from Squishy Face Polish - I never heard of this brand before, but she's got some awesome polishes, including some sale ones (Big Cartel site). Code Sunshine for 25% off. I picked up Milky Way and Vivacious Violet for $13.25 shipped - looks like pretty holo-y goodness!

My Llarowe bag got delivered today, too! Pictures soon, I promise




After I placed an order I started looking at different pics of Love, Angeline polishes and she might have the best crelly polishes I have ever seen hands down!  I can not wait.  I ordered Kerplunk from Glam Polish and my Dashing Housewife so far.  I really need to stop LOL!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glitter Guilty Monthly Me!  It's called Love Dove.  Such a cute name and polish.  I really like polishes with gray bases so this was perfect. 









Ooh pretty! Would love to see a swatch. :]


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Sooo I picked up a full size of Pass Me the Sweethearts and a mini of Oh So Kissable. The new collection is tempting but I think I'll have to pass for now.  

Did everyone get their emails from Erin (Black Sheep Lacquer) about renewing for March?!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are the ones so far.. (I am adding to it as I see more) Unless otherwise stated these are today only deals from what I understand.

Dashing Housewife 25% code SHARELOVE

Soflajo 14% off pink or red code vday14 min$20

Different Dimension code BEMINE 20% (exp 02/17)

Lucky 13 Lacquer 15% off code TARDIS (not sure if on specific polish or whole site)

Polish by KPT free shipping code LOVEKPT

Serum No 5 save on pink, red, white and black no coupon needed

Glisten  &amp; Glow 14% off any order VDAY14, 24% off orders over $50 code VDAY24

Deviant Potions 25% off orders over $20 code LOVE

Bundle Monster 20% off code is ABOUTME20 in case anyone is interested in that.

also non indie but possibly something from Zoya Get a special edition Magical Pixie Mini Trio (0.25oz bottles) FREE with any purchase of $30.
BONUS â€“ Spend $35 or more for FREE Standard Ground Shipping! Use Code: MAGIC

I've also seen:

eighty4 - 20% code VALENTINE

Sassy Cats Lacquer 25% code sassyvday

Love, Angeline 20% off code ITSTIMETOPARTY


Not looking...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Love, Angeline : FREESHIP  - no minimum! Has anyone tried her mystery bags?


----------



## Christa W

> Love, Angeline : FREESHIP Â - no minimum! Has anyone tried her mystery bags?


 Wait... That makes it cheaper than what I spent yesterday grrrrr.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love, Angeline : FREESHIP  - no minimum! Has anyone tried her mystery bags?
Ooh, thanks for the heads up. Her shipping is what's kept me from buying stuff recently. I just got minis of "Oh So Kissable" and "If You Want the Rainbow." The mystery bags are definitely tempting, but I'm actually not seeing many polishes that I think I'd buy on there, so I was able to pass them up. Definitely share if you get one, though!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my Polish Bar grab bag yesterday and I am so happy!!

First up is Open Sky, it's a really pretty light blue color with white, purple and gold/yellow glitter. I really like this one!!





Next up is Ultraviolet, a cool glitter polish in a sheer purple base. I can't wait to see this over some of my deep purple polishes.





My last full size is Candy Sprinkles, a white base with pink, purple, blue &amp; yellow glitters. Various shapes, too, I see hearts, stars &amp; hex glitters, really cute. I'm not a huge fan of white base polishes, but I will give this a shot, maybe I can make it work.





My mini is Daydream, a nice pink glitter polish. Really cute and will look nice in the summer.





I am really pleased with what I got, and at $14.50 shipped, it was a great price and I would order again during a sale.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, I got my color4nails.com order the other day!













So many pretties!


----------



## lochnessie

Finally, here's my Llarowe grab bag! I got a Colors by Llarowe, Arcane Lacquer, and Darling Diva:









Colors by Llarowe: Bubs Don't Make Bubbas - it's much more sparkly in real life! It's definitely a darker, vampier shade than my usual, but I'll play around with it. It's got a bit of texture to it, too. 

Arcane Lacquer: Peace of Mind - this is my favorite of the three. I love this color of blue and the matte flakes that are in it. It's also got just a touch of lavender shimmer.

Darling Diva: Darling Nikki - I'm not a big fan of round glitter, but I like the base color in this polish. We'll see how I feel once I wear it. It also has some small silver, light blue, and fuschia glitters that don't really show up in the picture.





Trying to capture some of the sparkles of the CbL - I'm still not doing it justice!


----------



## Christa W

> Finally, here's my Llarowe grab bag! I got a Colors by Llarowe, Arcane Lacquer, and Darling Diva:
> 
> 
> 
> Colors by Llarowe:Â Bubs Don't Make Bubbas - it's much more sparkly in real life! It's definitely a darker, vampier shade than my usual, but I'llÂ play around with it. It's got a bit of texture to it, too.Â  Arcane Lacquer: Peace of Mind - this is my favorite of the three. I love this color of blue and the matte flakes that are in it. It's also got just a touch of lavender shimmer. Darling Diva: Darling Nikki - I'm not a big fan of round glitter, but I like the base color in this polish. We'll see how I feel once I wear it. It also has some small silver, light blue, and fuschia glitters that don't really show up in the picture.
> 
> Trying to capture some of the sparkles of the CbL - I'm still not doing it justice!


 You had me at Darling Nikki!!! Now the song is in my head


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  KB Shimmer trio is here!!!  I can't decide which I love between Falling for Hue (the crelly) and U Rock my &lt;3 (the glitter).  The holo is exceptional also but for me it was an added bonus!!!  It's the perfect cherry red.  I am so in love.  I only swatched so far so I will let you know after I actually wear them.  Best part is the glitter is not overly packed with glitters like Sand in My Stocking was so one coat is a nice distribution. Just enough to see the glitter but not taking over. 











Left is with flash right is without
So pretty! I am trying to be good and not buy so much this year but these colors are right up my alley I just might relapse.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait to see swatches of the new Zoya collection - I hope you ladies get them soon! I still have my Zoya code for the free Monet, so I'm contemplating whether or not I'm going to use it.

I'll definitely share my grab bag once I receive it! @sleepykat, I really want to see pictures of your Polish Bar grab bag, too! I'm loving her polishes so far, and I'm definitely tempted to pick up another one... although I REALLY don't need more polish right now. I'm expecting so much nail mail next week... and, of course, it's all going to arrive when I'm traveling for work and my husband's checking the mail. Oops? In addition to the Llarowe grab bag (whenever it ships), I've got a few Juleps on the way, my Black Sheep box, plus a big order I placed through Nailbox when they were doing a Gilt City voucher. I'm super-excited for the Nailbox order to arrive - the Gilt voucher cost $30 (!), and with it I got 2 Cult Nails polishes, 2 Cult Nails Wicked Fasts, 2 Sheswai polishes, 1 Face Stockholm holo, and 1 Face Stockholm nail treatment (it sounds like it's basically their version of Nail Envy). Crazy deal! Unfortunately, their system got confused when my $0 order went through, so my order got delayed, plus it's shipping ground from CA to VA.

My tracking for my Black Sheep Lacquer box hasn't updated at all :/ I'm on the east coast, though, so it might take an extra day or two to get to me, and USPS has been so screwy recently, who knows. If I don't see an update in the next day or so, I'll shoot an e-mail to Erin. I'm really excited to see the collection in person!

Right now, I'm wearing Fickle Fairy Potion's Angel Eyes with The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars. The Angel Eyes was okay application after I added a ton of thinner, and it dried quickly. I couldn't really capture its full holo-y awesomeness in the pictures. I'm loving Jingle Stars even more than I thought I would - so many sparkly glitters, and I really like it over the blue. I'm going to be so sad to take off this mani and return to work appropriate colors. 





Edit: Ack, and big pictures show everything... don't mind the bit of fuzz (puppy fur?) that's attached to my fingers. 




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OMG. Loved this month's Black Sheep. Seriously this is the best sub! Swatched each color on one nail - love them! Soo pretty.

Also, did everyone see the new indie collaboration collection from Love, Angeline! Loving Let Me Fly and Stargazing Monsters. I never did get her V-day polishes though. Sigh.





That's a great box.


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.




I love this one on you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am over the moon about my mystery bag from The Polish Bar! These are totally ones that I would choose for myself. The pictures are just quick cell phone photos, so keep in mind that these are even prettier in person.

























Great colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Black Sheep Lacquer box...

My mini, such a cool pink!





This is Love Bites, I really like this one!





This one doesn't have a name but it's my favorite!!





I still love this sub, even more so now that we're getting an extra polish.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here, it's here!!! This is my Mentality Polish....and it's called Jeanette. They even spelled it right, can you believe it??





It's really hard to capture a good pic of it, there's so much going on with this polish.





I just love it!!
Nice!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.




That's so pretty! Now I'm interested in finding polishes named Shelby!

Soo today was my last day at the bakery.

NOW I CAN PAINT MY NAILS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's so pretty! Now I'm interested in finding polishes named Shelby!

Soo today was my last day at the bakery.

NOW I CAN PAINT MY NAILS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Congrats!  Can't wait to see all the pretties!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooh pretty! Would love to see a swatch. :]

 
no flash:


 

flash:






There's three coats on the swatch stick and two on my nail.  It has more of a milky base than a gray base but I still really like it.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's so pretty! Now I'm interested in finding polishes named Shelby!

Soo today was my last day at the bakery.

NOW I CAN PAINT MY NAILS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Hooray! 

Also, http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Shelby-ZP616.html  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.
 

I'm loving that; that's awesome! I'm really curious to try some of Mentality's glass fleck polishes now.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I'm loving that; that's awesome! I'm really curious to try some of Mentality's glass fleck polishes now.


 I will say, Jeanette is a bit on the thick side, but very easy to work with. I think next time I am going to put a drop of thinner in it, I am starting to notice some cracking in the polish, and I'm assuming it's from it being thick. I was a bit worried about VNL, and I have a bit if you really look, but it's not that bad. I was afraid to do a third coat because of how thick it was, though I think with one more coat it would be totally opaque.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray! 

Also, http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Shelby-ZP616.html  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I love this color!


----------



## NotTheMama

> That's so pretty! Now I'm interested in finding polishes named Shelby! Soo today was my last day at the bakery. NOW I CAN PAINT MY NAILS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â :icon_chee :yay:


 Yeah for painting nails!!! I have an uncommon name so any time I see anything with my name I get excited. And usually when I see my name, it's spelled wrong!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh cool. 

Are you or anyone else thinking about getting the new Picture Polish limited edition scattered holo on Llarowe? They're hella pretty but that price got my wallet side eyeing me. :[
I doubt I will.  I have been going a little nuts lately and need to stop buying polish.  I've purchased 44 polishes in the past few days and that doesn't count any outstanding orders or the plates I just splurged on.  I would love to have them but I definitely think I should save my cash and I am not in the mood for restock drama.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In other polish sub news I got my Glitter Guilty box yesterday. Is anyone else still getting this one?? It's another of my favorites.

My polishes are Hot for Teacher.





And Cupid's Crossbow.





She never disappoints, I love every box I've gotten.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Subscribed to this thread because I'm a noob and I want to spy on all of your purchases so I can start making some of my own. I have a deep fear of online purchases but it's about time I start.

Show me your ways oh Indie Lovers!

Welcome! I think a lot of us just use paypal that way our purchases are protected. Warning to your wallet though : if you start know, you might not be able to stop LOL. Indie polishes are addicting!

Soooo I just bought a polish form Cinema Swatch Lacquer! She does movie collections, how fun! Anyway, she did 'The Notebook' so I snatched up 'Allie' which is a pretty light purple/lilac. I would've bought the whole collection but didn't want to pay $9 shipping, haha. Plus she doesn't really have any real swatch photos to tell if I really want those polishes or not. But I knew I at least wanted Allie.





Allie &amp; Noah duo (photo from her website)





The Notebook Collection (photo from her website!)

I think I need these!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you sure you don't mean "Welcome aHOARD?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hehe, welcome aHOARD indeed!

Fortunately, I caught an early flight home and managed to beat the snow home yesterday... and came back to some epic nail mail!

Because USPS sucks and Erin is awesome, I got 2 Black Sheep Lacquer boxes this month that both arrived yesterday. I plan on giving a few away and sharing the Black Sheep awesomeness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





None of them have names on them, but here's what I've come up with... Left to right: Unnamed pink V-day scattered holo, mini Surf's Up, Lateralus (holo top coat), unnamed sheer pearl effect polish, mini of the unnamed pink polish, and Jump in the Fire (subtle thermal that goes from dark green to sheer gold).

I also received my Nailbox order full of indie-ish polishes that I got with an amazing deal!





From left to right: 2 bottles of Cult Nails Wicked Fast, Cult Nails Bitten, Cult Nails My Kind of Cool Aid, Face Stockholm Thea, Face Stockholm Strengthening Nutrient Nail, Sheswai Dig It, and Sheswai Ladylike





This is Face Stockholm's Thea - it's a gorgeous light-green holo. So much holo; I can't wait to wear it! 

I'm still waiting on my Llarowe grab bag order. It was supposed to arrive today, and the post office even claims that it's out for delivery. Somehow, I highly doubt that it's going to be delivered with the 18" of snow we have, though!

Cute colors!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 







Since that post I bought 17 more in stores and have like 8 that should be here in nail mail tomorrow.  And another 5 on order.  On Saturday I got my plate orders in and my boyfriend was the one that accepted the FedEx box so there was no sneaking out to the mailbox all sly like.  He dropped my package on the bed and was like "hey what did you get?!?!" LOL.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Since that post I bought 17 more in stores and have like 8 that should be here in nail mail tomorrow.Â  And another 5 on order.Â  On Saturday I got my plate orders in and my boyfriend was the one that accepted the FedEx box so there was no sneaking out to the mailbox all sly like.Â  He dropped my package on the bed and was like "hey what did you get?!?!" LOL.


 I wish I lived by you....I would love to just look at your collection...lol!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I lived by you....I would love to just look at your collection...lol!!
I wished you did too!  I have one friend that paints her nails but she thinks I am crazy!  Apparently I am too serious about it for her tastes.  She doesn't care about what the color name is and doesn't like glitter or nail art.  If I had a friend close by we could shop together too!! OMG.  MOVE HERE NOW!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glitter Guilty Monthly Me!  It's called Love Dove.  Such a cute name and polish.  I really like polishes with gray bases so this was perfect. 








Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a free mystery box in my my first order from Rainbow Honey. One of the items was a very appropriate glitter for today. Never used loose glitter so my technique needs work. But over Square Hue Times Square is RH My Snowy Valentine




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not yet. Changing out tonight.

Try meimeisignatures.com for Glam Polish Fairy Princess Gru. It's a clear base, but the glitters are mostly pink.
Thanks girl!  You always have my back.  Am I going to find other things I can't live without and spend incredible amounts of money??


I would assume so, yes. There's a very tempting section called Mei Mei's Exclusive, which has several different indie brands that have made particular polishes only for Mei Mei Signatures. The one I really want is Lucky 13 Lacquer Spiritual Forest (the one in the middle; photo is from the site):





Arcane Lacquer has some especially droolworthy shades on there.

It shows the prices in Singapore currency, so I use my iPhone to calculate what it is in dollars. It might convert it for you once you switch over to your card or PayPal, I can't remember.

Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from Dashing Housewife after all.  Got a GITD, Crelly and Thermal! for just over $20 with shipping!





Rockin' Housewife
  



Pegasus Fluff
  



Cupid's Crazy Delight
    Nice colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally, here's my Llarowe grab bag! I got a Colors by Llarowe, Arcane Lacquer, and Darling Diva:









Colors by Llarowe: Bubs Don't Make Bubbas - it's much more sparkly in real life! It's definitely a darker, vampier shade than my usual, but I'll play around with it. It's got a bit of texture to it, too. 

Arcane Lacquer: Peace of Mind - this is my favorite of the three. I love this color of blue and the matte flakes that are in it. It's also got just a touch of lavender shimmer.

Darling Diva: Darling Nikki - I'm not a big fan of round glitter, but I like the base color in this polish. We'll see how I feel once I wear it. It also has some small silver, light blue, and fuschia glitters that don't really show up in the picture.





Trying to capture some of the sparkles of the CbL - I'm still not doing it justice!
Cute polishes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my Mentality Polish, Jeanette. I can't believe there's a polish out there with my name on it...and it's even spelled right!! It's not my usual choice of polish color, but I actually really like it. It's got a lot of depth and sparkle going on.




That's so pretty! Now I'm interested in finding polishes named Shelby!

Soo today was my last day at the bakery.

NOW I CAN PAINT MY NAILS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








Yay congrats!


----------



## Christa W

Here are my 3 nail mail indies.





David Bowie's Bulge, Love Letter to Scofflaw and Kerplunk.  Can't wait to wear DBB!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooh pretty! Would love to see a swatch. :]

 
no flash:


 

flash:






There's three coats on the swatch stick and two on my nail.  It has more of a milky base than a gray base but I still really like it.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 








Since that post I bought 17 more in stores and have like 8 that should be here in nail mail tomorrow.  And another 5 on order.  On Saturday I got my plate orders in and my boyfriend was the one that accepted the FedEx box so there was no sneaking out to the mailbox all sly like.  He dropped my package on the bed and was like "hey what did you get?!?!" LOL.

Youre my hero!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my 3 nail mail indies.





David Bowie's Bulge, Love Letter to Scofflaw and Kerplunk.  Can't wait to wear DBB!!!
David Bowie's Bulge that name cracks me up!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  David Bowie's Bulge that name cracks me up!
I keep making jokes to my boyfriend.  I handed him the polish and said "you are holding David Bowie's Bulge" and when I bought it I posted here and the Scofflaw Facebook that I grabbed David Bowie's Bulge.  It NEVER gets old.  Muahahah see.  It's such a cool color too!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Youre my hero!
Got another 19 today besides my nail mail.  LOL.  I am so done!!!  I swear.  Unless someone has any great indie sales going on!!!


----------



## lochnessie

> Here are my 3 nail mail indies.
> 
> David Bowie's Bulge, Love Letter to Scofflaw and Kerplunk.Â  Can't wait to wear DBB!!!


 *giggles immaturely*


----------



## sleepykat

I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:





I also ordered Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. Here is a photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Â  Congrats!Â  Can't wait to see all the pretties!


 Thank you!Â 


> Â  Hooray!Â  Also,Â http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Shelby-ZP616.html  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooo pretty!!!!!Â 


> Â  I think I need these!


 I only picked up Allie from the collection but I'll make sure to post it when I get it!


> Â  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'.Â Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:
> 
> I also ordered Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. Here is a photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:


 LOVE!! 

 did my nails! Pinky is 'Hypnotize' by Love, Angeline and the pink is from the recent Black Sheep Lacquer box! Also got a notice of shipping from pretty and polished. Wasn't it supposed to ship March 1st? So maybe she just created a shipping label. Also, Love, Angeline sale for today is :Â Todays celebration sale is spend $50+ (before shipping), get 50% off with code FIFTYOFF. One coupon code per person (additional uses/orders will be cancelled). Ends tonight at midnight.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:

Thanks for the reminder.  Been so preoccupied with other stuff I forgot this was going on.  I ordered Cosmic Forces finally since my wanna be dupe was such a disaster.  I also snagged a polish that was from the A Indied October box.  It was Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats.  After my Valentine's Day one, I am hooked!  It was only $5.00. And I also got the Laquerlicious from December called Tinsicle.  I came very close to ordering an Emily de Molly pink holo but I have spent way too much money on polish in the past few weeks and shouldn't have even done this but I couldn't resist.  I missed out on every other restock of it since I became an indie junkie.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:

Thanks for the reminder.  Been so preoccupied with other stuff I forgot this was going on.  I ordered Cosmic Forces finally since my wanna be dupe was such a disaster.  I also snagged a polish that was from the A Indied October box.  It was Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats.  After my Valentine's Day one, I am hooked!  It was only $5.00. And I also got the Laquerlicious from December called Tinsicle.  I came very close to ordering an Emily de Molly pink holo but I have spent way too much money on polish in the past few weeks and shouldn't have even done this but I couldn't resist.  I missed out on every other restock of it since I became an indie junkie.
 

I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today.

Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).


----------



## Christa W

> I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today. Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).


 I ended up reading how some people hate the formula and I almost regretted my purchase after. I'm more excited about the Laquerlicious ones!!! Lol. I'm sure ill love it. I still want OABTRAD Colors by Llarowe holo so instead of spending 15 on an Emily de Molly I will hold off for a true lemming. Also that polish is amazing. I'm not looking directly at it so it doesn't snare me in too!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today.

Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).





I ended up reading how some people hate the formula and I almost regretted my purchase after. I'm more excited about the Laquerlicious ones!!! Lol. I'm sure ill love it. I still want OABTRAD Colors by Llarowe holo so instead of spending 15 on an Emily de Molly I will hold off for a true lemming.

Also that polish is amazing. I'm not looking directly at it so it doesn't snare me in too!! 
It has giant circle glitter in it, I think that's just the way that goes. But it didn't bother me.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today.

Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).




Loving that polish! It's so pretty.


----------



## theexxception

Just ordered my first black sheep lacquers sub box. These will be my first indies I am soooo excited!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today.

Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).




Loving that polish! It's so pretty.

I can hardly wait to get it! The Crumpet said the base is a berry holo.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just ordered my first black sheep lacquers sub box. These will be my first indies I am soooo excited!!
How exciting! Welcome to the club. We have the prettiest nails and emptiest wallets on the block.


----------



## Parasoul

> I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today. Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).


Part of my really wants to lick the polish off her nails. I don't know why but colors like these remind me of certain candies. @[email protected] Purchased my first indie polish yesterday. I'm not going to lie, I'm scared. I fear lost packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

> Just ordered my first black sheep lacquers sub box. These will be my first indies I am soooo excited!!


 Welcome; I'm glad you popped in! She sends a monthly email to subscribers, and is planning a spring theme for March. I'm excited! Warning: the indie thread can be dangerous to your wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

> Part of my really wants to lick the polish off her nails. I don't know why but colors like these remind me of certain candies. @[email protected] Purchased my first indie polish yesterday. I'm not going to lie, I'm scared. I fear lost packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, first indie polish? That's exciting! What did you end up getting?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh, first indie polish? That's exciting! What did you end up getting?


----------



## Parasoul

> Ooh, first indie polish? That's exciting! What did you end up getting?


I tried not to buy too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Valentine's Day Trio Totally Tubular No Whine Left You Go Ghoul [@]Christa W[/@]Recommend an indie polish for me!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just ordered my first black sheep lacquers sub box. These will be my first indies I am soooo excited!!

Welcome!!! I love that sub!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tried not to buy too much.






Valentine's Day Trio

Totally Tubular

No Whine Left

You Go Ghoul

@Christa WRecommend an indie polish for me!!!
Yay on your first indies! Those are all super pretty. I still haven't tried KB Shimmer yet myself but those are great for your first indies!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tried not to buy too much.





Valentine's Day Trio

Totally Tubular

No Whine Left

You Go Ghoul

@Christa WRecommend an indie polish for me!!!
Christy  @ KB Shimmer said her husband is the one who came up with U Rock my &lt;3 all by himself and it's my favorite glitter!  How appropriate that it was that glitter that led you here and to my recommendations.  I have a hard time not buying too much from her every order.  I should have told you to get the top coat too.  It's incredible.  It's a great price for a fantastic fast drying top coat too!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Yay on your first indies! Those are all super pretty. I still haven't tried KB Shimmer yet myself but those are great for your first indies!
C'mon girl!  You can wear all the pretties you want!!!  Get you some KB Shimmer!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Yay on your first indies! Those are all super pretty. I still haven't tried KB Shimmer yet myself but those are great for your first indies!


I'm super excited and scared. I can't wait to try them, I just hope they arrive and aren't stolen or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I agree with Christa. Get your KB Shimmer on girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> ChristyÂ  @ KB Shimmer said her husband is the one who came up with U Rock my &lt;3 all by himself and it's my favorite glitter!Â  How appropriate that it was that glitter that led you here and to my recommendations.Â  I have a hard time not buying too much from her every order.Â  I should have told you to get the top coat too.Â  It's incredible.Â  It's a great price for a fantastic fast drying top coat too!!!


I'm already getting U Rock My &lt;3 its part of the Valentine trio! I have to admit I'm most excited to use that one. :3 I'll try out the topcoat once mine is out. (I'm getting pretty close to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm super excited and scared. I can't wait to try them, I just hope they arrive and aren't stolen or something.





Also, I agree with Christa. Get your KB Shimmer on girl.




I'm already getting U Rock My &lt;3 its part of the Valentine trio! I have to admit I'm most excited to use that one. :3 I'll try out the topcoat once mine is out. (I'm getting pretty close to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Not that it's not enough to have amazing polishes but I have to say her customer service is outstanding.  My order for the trio was shipped and sent from Terre Haute IN to Indianapolis and then back to Terre Haute and "out for delivery" within 2 days.  It never made it's way to Tampa which is where all my mail is routed first.  I emailed her.  Now this is like 3 days after my order mind you, and I asked her if she had gotten it back yet and told her what happened.  She immediately sent me another set.  No questions asked.  Turns out it must have been the weather because they both arrived the same day.  I of course, refused shipment on my original order because that's the kind of girl I am.  But I have never seen anyone do that so quickly.  She emailed me within an hour of my first email to her and I swear it's those kinds of measures that will have me supporting her and ladies like her all day long.


----------



## Parasoul

> Not that it's not enough to have amazing polishes but I have to say her customer service is outstanding.Â  My order for the trio was shipped and sent from Terre Haute IN to Indianapolis and then back to Terre Haute and "out for delivery" within 2 days.Â  It never made it's way to Tampa which is where all my mail is routed first.Â  I emailed her.Â  Now this is like 3 days after my order mind you, and I asked her if she had gotten it back yet and told her what happened.Â  She immediately sent me another set.Â  No questions asked.Â  Turns out it must have been the weather because they both arrived the same day.Â  I of course, refused shipment on my original order because that's the kind of girl I am.Â  But I have never seen anyone do that so quickly.Â  She emailed me within an hour of my first email to her and I swear it's those kinds of measures that will have me supporting her and ladies like her all day long.


I have to say that is fairly extraordinary. It's not often you find customer support that good these days.


----------



## theexxception

I've been stalking this thread for awhile and thought the BSL sub seemed awesome and julep just wasn't doing it for me. Just didn't seem unique. I have a crazy nail polish collection and now that I have found indies I am sure my wallet will be lighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks guys for all the awesome posts


----------



## Parasoul

> I've been stalking this thread for awhile and thought the BSL sub seemed awesome and julep just wasn't doing it for me. Just didn't seem unique. I have a crazy nail polish collection and now that I have found indies I am sure my wallet will be lighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks guys for all the awesome posts


A lighter wallet makes for pretty nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to this thread myself! Welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tried not to buy too much.





Valentine's Day Trio

Totally Tubular

No Whine Left

You Go Ghoul

@Christa WRecommend an indie polish for me!!!


----------



## Parasoul

>


The love is real.


----------



## lochnessie

Refined and Polished blog posted a spoiler of the Pretty and Polished box! I'm super excited for the first polish pictured.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.refinedandpolished.com/pretty-polished-february-2014-beauty-box/


----------



## Parasoul

> Refined and Polished blog posted a spoiler of the Pretty and Polished box! I'm super excited for the first polish pictured.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.refinedandpolished.com/pretty-polished-february-2014-beauty-box/


Jawbreaker wins hands down. Because jawbreakers are awesome.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jawbreaker wins hands down. Because jawbreakers are awesome.
If you like that you should get Oh Splat KB Shimmer


----------



## Christa W

Pretty and Polished changing Mystery bags to now be 2 retired and 1 current polish and dropping price to $15.  I was going to order but shipping is $4.00 which kind of sucks but it's still a good deal I still don't think I can do it. 

http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/products/mystery-grab-bag


----------



## lochnessie

> Pretty and Polished changing Mystery bags to now be 2 retired and 1 current polish and dropping price to $15.Â  I was going to order but shipping is $4.00 which kind of sucks but it's still a good deal I still don't think I can do it.Â  http://www.shopprettyandpolished.com/products/mystery-grab-bag


 I've got one in my cart, but I'm with you on the shipping. It's fair for 3 polishes, but still stopping me from ordering! I also keep being tempted to get another Polish Bar grab bag!


----------



## lochnessie

LynBDesigns is having another sale, 50% off through Sunday with code "moomy". She said she's working on something special for this weekend, so I'm hoping for another awesome free with purchase polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wearing Double Bluff right now and loving it! This picture doesn't do it justice. It's an awesome grayish/lavender color with a good amount of holo. I almost didn't buy it, but I'm so glad I did! It was somewhat sheer, but 3 coats worked well.


----------



## theexxception

I ordered from lynbdesigns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got zero and quite interesting. I'm excited!


----------



## jennm149

"I am Yours &amp; You Are Mine" could not be resisted.  Placed my first order from Llarowe with that, Dance Legend "Vesuvio", Hare Polish "Washed Ashore" and Emily de Molly "Copper Field."  I got the HK Girl top coat, which I've read raves about.  So excited!!


----------



## Christa W

If I buy nothing else before my LLarowe order gets here my 1000th polish will be Laquerlicious Tinsicle.  I think this is awesome!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, Love, Angeline sale for today is : Todays celebration sale is spend $50+ (before shipping), get 50% off with code FIFTYOFF. One coupon code per person (additional uses/orders will be cancelled). Ends tonight at midnight.

I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!









Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "I am Yours &amp; You Are Mine" could not be resisted.  Placed my first order from Llarowe with that, Dance Legend "Vesuvio", Hare Polish "Washed Ashore" and Emily de Molly "Copper Field."  I got the HK Girl top coat, which I've read raves about.  So excited!!

That sounds very exciting! I love the HK Girl top coat, too.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jawbreaker wins hands down. Because jawbreakers are awesome.
If you like that you should get Oh Splat KB Shimmer

I second that.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!









Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.
That's a pretty awesome deal!  Congrats!!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, Love, Angeline sale for today is : Todays celebration sale is spend $50+ (before shipping), get 50% off with code FIFTYOFF. One coupon code per person (additional uses/orders will be cancelled). Ends tonight at midnight.

I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!

Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.

Those are so gorgeous -- I especially like part 2.  And what a good deal.  Can't wait to see your swatches!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are so gorgeous -- I especially like part 2.  And what a good deal.  Can't wait to see your swatches!
I really wanted Ta-Da! I can't wait to see her swatches too!! 

Still waiting on my Valentine's Day order to ship!


----------



## Christa W

So tomorrow Harlowe &amp; Co is starting to carry Mentality polishes. Mentality normally ships to Canada but with a $8.00 to start.  I am curious if this means it will be more or less pricey using Harlowe &amp; Co.


----------



## Christa W

YAY!  My Love, Angeline polish shipped!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!









Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.

YAY!! LOVEEEE those 2 collections. I'm sad I bought minis awhile ago instead of waiting for a discount and getting the full sizes. I was just scared they would go away foooooreeever. That's the worst part about indies haha!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!  My Love, Angeline polish shipped!!
YAY!!!! Mine hasn't yet. And my Cinema Swatch order hasn't shipped yet either. 

But I got my Pretty &amp; Polished order in! I got the same polishes as what was posted earlier.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YAY!! LOVEEEE those 2 collections. I'm sad I bought minis awhile ago instead of waiting for a discount and getting the full sizes. I was just scared they would go away foooooreeever. That's the worst part about indies haha!

YAY!!!! Mine hasn't yet. And my Cinema Swatch order hasn't shipped yet either. 

But I got my Pretty &amp; Polished order in! I got the same polishes as what was posted earlier. 

Ahh, so your Pretty &amp; Polished box did actually ship?! I wasn't sure if they were just marking them shipped in their system or what, but that's super exciting! Hopefully mine will appear in my mailbox today. I also have a small order from Squishy Face Polish out for delivery today - I'm always curious to try another brand, so I'm excited!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!

Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.

YAY!! LOVEEEE those 2 collections. I'm sad I bought minis awhile ago instead of waiting for a discount and getting the full sizes. I was just scared they would go away foooooreeever. That's the worst part about indies haha!


Aw, don't be sad. Minis make room for more polish. I'm not sure about the size of your collection, but in my world it will be many years before I could use up an entire polish, whether mini or full size. If it happens, I have enough to keep me occupied.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Youre my hero!
Got another 19 today besides my nail mail.  LOL.  I am so done!!!  I swear.  Unless someone has any great indie sales going on!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:





I also ordered Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. Here is a photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:




Pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 


Congrats!  Can't wait to see all the pretties!

Thank you!  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
Hooray! 

Also, http://zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Shelby-ZP616.html




Ooooo pretty!!!!!  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 


I think I need these!
I only picked up Allie from the collection but I'll make sure to post it when I get it! Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:






I also ordered Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. Here is a photo from the blog Pointless CafÃ©:





LOVE!!






did my nails! Pinky is 'Hypnotize' by Love, Angeline and the pink is from the recent Black Sheep Lacquer box!

Also got a notice of shipping from pretty and polished. Wasn't it supposed to ship March 1st? So maybe she just created a shipping label.

Also, Love, Angeline sale for today is : Todays celebration sale is spend $50+ (before shipping), get 50% off with code FIFTYOFF. One coupon code per person (additional uses/orders will be cancelled). Ends tonight at midnight. That pink is so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:

Thanks for the reminder.  Been so preoccupied with other stuff I forgot this was going on.  I ordered Cosmic Forces finally since my wanna be dupe was such a disaster.  I also snagged a polish that was from the A Indied October box.  It was Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats.  After my Valentine's Day one, I am hooked!  It was only $5.00. And I also got the Laquerlicious from December called Tinsicle.  I came very close to ordering an Emily de Molly pink holo but I have spent way too much money on polish in the past few weeks and shouldn't have even done this but I couldn't resist.  I missed out on every other restock of it since I became an indie junkie.
 

I hope that you love Cosmic Forces. It's not the easiest polish to work with (I recommend using a tooth pick to assist with the glitter fishing), but it was worth it to me for the look. I've never tried Emily de Molly holos. They look great, but most don't look enough different from other good holos. Fortunately for me they have usually been sold out. But I almost bought Ground Control today.

Here's a photo from the blog the-crumpet.com that I think shows the Wing Dust polish better. That's where I first saw it and knew that this wasn't just a regular polish craving; I needed it. I can't even put my finger on why, but it completely stole my heart (or my eyes' heart?).





That is a beautiful polish!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm super excited and scared. I can't wait to try them, I just hope they arrive and aren't stolen or something.





Also, I agree with Christa. Get your KB Shimmer on girl.




I'm already getting U Rock My &lt;3 its part of the Valentine trio! I have to admit I'm most excited to use that one. :3 I'll try out the topcoat once mine is out. (I'm getting pretty close to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Not that it's not enough to have amazing polishes but I have to say her customer service is outstanding.  My order for the trio was shipped and sent from Terre Haute IN to Indianapolis and then back to Terre Haute and "out for delivery" within 2 days.  It never made it's way to Tampa which is where all my mail is routed first.  I emailed her.  Now this is like 3 days after my order mind you, and I asked her if she had gotten it back yet and told her what happened.  She immediately sent me another set.  No questions asked.  Turns out it must have been the weather because they both arrived the same day.  I of course, refused shipment on my original order because that's the kind of girl I am.  But I have never seen anyone do that so quickly.  She emailed me within an hour of my first email to her and I swear it's those kinds of measures that will have me supporting her and ladies like her all day long.

Wow that's awesome customer service. I wanted to order the Vday trio but she doesn't ship to my address


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LynBDesigns is having another sale, 50% off through Sunday with code "moomy". She said she's working on something special for this weekend, so I'm hoping for another awesome free with purchase polish.





I'm wearing Double Bluff right now and loving it! This picture doesn't do it justice. It's an awesome grayish/lavender color with a good amount of holo. I almost didn't buy it, but I'm so glad I did! It was somewhat sheer, but 3 coats worked well. 


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I buy nothing else before my LLarowe order gets here my 1000th polish will be Laquerlicious Tinsicle.  I think this is awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, Love, Angeline sale for today is : Todays celebration sale is spend $50+ (before shipping), get 50% off with code FIFTYOFF. One coupon code per person (additional uses/orders will be cancelled). Ends tonight at midnight.

I totally caved on this one and bought the entire Smoke &amp; Mirrors Collection, parts 1 and 2!









Regular price for the full collection is $75. After the discount and with shipping, the cost was $49.35 (for 12 polishes). From the photos, I like all of them except for Card Trick.

Those are all so pretty, enjoy!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's awesome customer service. I wanted to order the Vday trio but she doesn't ship to my address



 
Can you order them from Harlow &amp; Co?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's awesome customer service. I wanted to order the Vday trio but she doesn't ship to my address



 
Can you order them from Harlow &amp; Co?


Good call, @Christa W . It's still in stock as of this moment:  http://www.harlowandco.org/collections/kbshimmer/products/valentine-s-day-trio-set. I hope they can help you out, @JC327 . They don't say anything about excluded countries or addresses.


----------



## sleepykat

Ooooh, Harlow and Co has a lot more Colors by Llarowe polishes in stock than Llarowe does. Granted, they are $16.00 vs. $12.00, but it might be worth it to some people who have had trouble getting them.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh, Harlow and Co has a lot more Colors by Llarowe polishes in stock than Llarowe does. Granted, they are $16.00 vs. $12.00, but it might be worth it to some people who have had trouble getting them. 
I really want the KB Shimmer exclusive from there too.  They just started carrying the Colors by LLarowe line very recently like the past week or two. 

Shipping to the US for one bottle is $8.03 as well.


----------



## Christa W

I got my orders today from Llarowe, Dashing Housewife and an order I placed on Ebay for a vintage L'Oreal polish I just had to have because my 2 bottles were completely empty.  I am very impressed with Dashing Housewife so far.  The crelly is to die for and the thermal is way better looking in person than the photos online.  The other one has some fishing issues for the skulls but actually that's OK the polish without them is still really cute.  Also they came in THE most adorable packaging ever!!









Cupid's Crazy Delights (thermal) Rockin' House Wife (gitd) and Pegasus Fluff


----------



## Christa W

I also think my favorite polish from my haul today is not Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces despite the hype... but Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats from the October A Indied box.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my orders today from Llarowe, Dashing Housewife and an order I placed on Ebay for a vintage L'Oreal polish I just had to have because my 2 bottles were completely empty.  I am very impressed with Dashing Housewife so far.  The crelly is to die for and the thermal is way better looking in person than the photos online.  The other one has some fishing issues for the skulls but actually that's OK the polish without them is still really cute.  Also they came in THE most adorable packaging ever!!









Cupid's Crazy Delights (thermal) Rockin' House Wife (gitd) and Pegasus Fluff

The packaging is adorable, and I want ALL the thermals!  This thread is certainly Dangerous.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The packaging is adorable, and I want ALL the thermals!  This thread is certainly Dangerous.
I am a little disappointed with this thermal.  It's pretty much warm always and I had to actually put an ice cube on my swatch wheel to get it to turn.  All my other thermals are cold shade on the wheels.  As soon as I moved the ice cube it turned back.  I thought it didn't work because I ran the whole wheel under cold water and all of them changed except this one.  I hope it's just the wheel and it will work on my fingers. 

I sent a message to her Facebook and she is a class act.  She said she is sending me a new bottle from the batch she just made yesterday and was really sweet.  I will order from her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The packaging is adorable, and I want ALL the thermals! * This thread is certainly Dangerous*.
Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Christa W

Awhile back I posted pics of my Button Masher Lacquer Be Excellent to Each Other and I had read it was a near dupe to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  While similar in "idea" they aren't close at all.

Be Excellent to Each Other is more blurple. It almost looks completely blue when comparing it to Cosmic Forces.  Both are jelly with large holo glitters but that's about it!  Certainly not a dupe!!!





Be Excellent to Each Other on the left, Cosmic Forces on the right





Top Cosmic Forces, bottom Be Excellent to Each Other


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's awesome customer service. I wanted to order the Vday trio but she doesn't ship to my address




 
Can you order them from Harlow &amp; Co?

Thanks for the suggestion I have actually never ordered from there.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's awesome customer service. I wanted to order the Vday trio but she doesn't ship to my address



 
Can you order them from Harlow &amp; Co?


Good call, @Christa W . It's still in stock as of this moment:  http://www.harlowandco.org/collections/kbshimmer/products/valentine-s-day-trio-set. I hope they can help you out, @JC327 . They don't say anything about excluded countries or addresses. 

Thank you so much, I will have to  check it out. It will be awesome if they ship to me but not so much for my wallet lol.

ETA: I used the link you posted and looks like they are sold out of the trio because its not showing on the site.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my orders today from Llarowe, Dashing Housewife and an order I placed on Ebay for a vintage L'Oreal polish I just had to have because my 2 bottles were completely empty.  I am very impressed with Dashing Housewife so far.  The crelly is to die for and the thermal is way better looking in person than the photos online.  The other one has some fishing issues for the skulls but actually that's OK the polish without them is still really cute.  Also they came in THE most adorable packaging ever!!









Cupid's Crazy Delights (thermal) Rockin' House Wife (gitd) and Pegasus Fluff
Those are so pretty and I agree the packaging is adorable.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also think my favorite polish from my haul today is not Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces despite the hype... but Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats from the October A Indied box.








Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awhile back I posted pics of my Button Masher Lacquer Be Excellent to Each Other and I had read it was a near dupe to Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces.  While similar in "idea" they aren't close at all.

Be Excellent to Each Other is more blurple. It almost looks completely blue when comparing it to Cosmic Forces.  Both are jelly with large holo glitters but that's about it!  Certainly not a dupe!!!





Be Excellent to Each Other on the left, Cosmic Forces on the right





Top Cosmic Forces, bottom Be Excellent to Each Other
Thanks for posting the comparisons.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much, I will have to  check it out. It will be awesome if they ship to me but not so much for my wallet lol.

ETA: I used the link you posted and looks like they are sold out of the trio because its not showing on the site.




I think you have to get them individually on the site.  I saw all 3 of them by themselves but no discount on it as a trio unfortunately.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much, I will have to  check it out. It will be awesome if they ship to me but not so much for my wallet lol.

ETA: I used the link you posted and looks like they are sold out of the trio because its not showing on the site.




I think you have to get them individually on the site.  I saw all 3 of them by themselves but no discount on it as a trio unfortunately.


Well, it was showing it as a trio last night. Try this to buy them individually: http://www.harlowandco.org/collections/kbshimmer/valentines-day


----------



## lochnessie

*enabling* LynBDesigns is offering a free special polish that her mom helped create with any order today. I've gotten a few of her free with purchase polishes, and they're an awesome surprise. You don't need to do anything special, just order today, and use the code MOOMY for 50% off. I just picked up Let's Get Mawwied, a cute white crelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

The Polish Addict also has a sale through Monday 11:59 CST using code PANC35 to get 35% off everything EXCLUDING mystery boxes.


----------



## theexxception

> *enabling* LynBDesigns is offering a free special polish that her mom helped create with any order today. I've gotten a few of her free with purchase polishes, and they're an awesome surprise. You don't need to do anything special, just order today, and use the code MOOMY for 50% off. I just picked up Let's Get Mawwied, a cute white crelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh boo I ordered a few days ago sad to miss out


----------



## dressupthedog

> *enabling* LynBDesigns is offering a free special polish that her mom helped create with any order today. I've gotten a few of her free with purchase polishes, and they're an awesome surprise. You don't need to do anything special, just order today, and use the code MOOMY for 50% off. I just picked up Let's Get Mawwied, a cute white crelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I got Double Bluff and Old-Fashioned Villain. I picked up a few of her polishes at the beginning of January, and I really like them all. Her formula seems pretty good.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much, I will have to  check it out. It will be awesome if they ship to me but not so much for my wallet lol.

ETA: I used the link you posted and looks like they are sold out of the trio because its not showing on the site.





I think you have to get them individually on the site.  I saw all 3 of them by themselves but no discount on it as a trio unfortunately.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much, I will have to  check it out. It will be awesome if they ship to me but not so much for my wallet lol.

ETA: I used the link you posted and looks like they are sold out of the trio because its not showing on the site.





I think you have to get them individually on the site.  I saw all 3 of them by themselves but no discount on it as a trio unfortunately.


Well, it was showing it as a trio last night. Try this to buy them individually: http://www.harlowandco.org/collections/kbshimmer/valentines-day

Thanks!


----------



## kira685

so I just signed up for Black Sheep Lacquer.. should I shoot her an email with my preferences? or do I wait for her to email me?


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so I just signed up for Black Sheep Lacquer.. should I shoot her an email with my preferences? or do I wait for her to email me?
When I signed up, I just went ahead and e-mailed her - I'd probably go ahead and do so just in case?


----------



## Christa W

I have decided that I am not going to buy any thermal polishes in winter anymore.  I don't know if it's the temperature differences shipping from cold weather to hot weather or what but 2 different polishes I have that are thermals don't work.  Both companies are replacing them which is amazing but I think I will wait until spring before I try any more.  I know the one from Polished TBH should work because I have 3 other thermals from her that I love and that work amazingly.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have decided that I am not going to buy any thermal polishes in winter anymore.  I don't know if it's the temperature differences shipping from cold weather to hot weather or what but 2 different polishes I have that are thermals don't work.  Both companies are replacing them which is amazing but I think I will wait until spring before I try any more.  I know the one from Polished TBH should work because I have 3 other thermals from her that I love and that work amazingly. 
Interesting, although that's unfortunate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had some thermals shipped to me in sub-freezing weather and sit in my mailbox for hours, and they've been fine when I tried them after letting them warm to room temperature. But I'm worried about the shelf life on thermals, too, since some pigments apparently stop changing after about a year or so? Do you have any older thermals, or have you run into that issue?


----------



## Christa W

> Interesting, although that's unfortunate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had some thermals shipped to me in sub-freezing weather and sit in my mailbox for hours, and they've been fine when I tried them after letting them warm to room temperature. But I'm worried about the shelf life on thermals, too, since some pigments apparently stop changing after about a year or so? Do you have any older thermals, or have you run into that issue?


 Not that I know of. My Polish TBH Island Fantasy seems like it is a bad bottle formula wise as well. The Dashing Housewife is great but it doesn't change unless using an ice cube. I'm hoping both are flukes and I'm just paranoid LOL!


----------



## Christa W

Flash sale going on at Dashing Housewife 30% SALE4U ends 1 PM PST.  I grabbed one of the Halloween polishes and a green polish created for someone battling Lymphoma called Putting on the Gloves.  I can't wait for her St. Patty's day collection.  I would get more polish but I am trying to be a good girl.  I love her formula and her customer services is amazing too.  I am all about supporting people who deserve it!!


----------



## Christa W

Mentality is changing holo pigment suppliers and is having a 50% off sale on existing holos on the mentality vault bigcartel site.  Domestic shipping is free.  I grabbed one of the holo toppers for $3.25!


----------



## lochnessie

> Mentality is changing holo pigment suppliers and is having a 50% off sale on existing holos on the mentality vault bigcartel site.Â  Domestic shipping is free.Â  I grabbed one of the holo toppers for $3.25!


 I may have just placed 3 different orders (worried about cart jacking!) for 8 polishes total.. However, $32 shipped for 8 polishes is amazing! They're definitely going fast, though.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I may have just placed 3 different orders (worried about cart jacking!) for 8 polishes total.. However, $32 shipped for 8 polishes is amazing! They're definitely going fast, though.

Awesome!  I didn't even shop around.  I saw it, grabbed it and check out like within a few seconds.  I looked a bit more after to make sure there wasn't anything else I wanted LOL!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awesome!  I didn't even shop around.  I saw it, grabbed it and check out like within a few seconds.  I looked a bit more after to make sure there wasn't anything else I wanted LOL!!!
Haha, that was my problem - I'd place an order and then shop around and find more! I also reloaded a lot and was able to nab a few polishes that I wanted but originally were being held in another cart, since it looks like there was a 10 minute cart hold.

I ended up with:

Holo topper (I love using these to introduce polish newbie friends to indies and holos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Stampers: Betty (purple), Alva (teal that's been on my wishlist for awhile!), Demure (charcoal gray)

Precious holos: Flirt (red)

420 holos: Medicate (dark green)

Black light holos: Insight (described as a pink to bronze to golden green shift)

Brilliant collection: Elation (described as a green-toned blue) 

I'm excited! I imagine there'll be a bit of a backlog in shipping since they got slammed with orders, but generally my orders get here pretty quickly from them. Not that I need more polish...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, that was my problem - I'd place an order and then shop around and find more! I also reloaded a lot and was able to nab a few polishes that I wanted but originally were being held in another cart, since it looks like there was a 10 minute cart hold.

I ended up with:

Holo topper (I love using these to introduce polish newbie friends to indies and holos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Stampers: Betty (purple), Alva (teal that's been on my wishlist for awhile!), Demure (charcoal gray)

Precious holos: Flirt (red)

420 holos: Medicate (dark green)

Black light holos: Insight (described as a pink to bronze to golden green shift)

Brilliant collection: Elation (described as a green-toned blue) 

I'm excited! I imagine there'll be a bit of a backlog in shipping since they got slammed with orders, but generally my orders get here pretty quickly from them. Not that I need more polish...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Blacklight holo sounds interesting!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blacklight holo sounds interesting!  
I already have Friendship (http://www.mentalitynailpolish.bigcartel.com/product/friendship-black-light-holos) from the same line and love it. I really want to pick up Kindness (http://www.mentalitynailpolish.bigcartel.com/product/kindness-black-light-holos), too!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already have Friendship (http://www.mentalitynailpolish.bigcartel.com/product/friendship-black-light-holos) from the same line and love it. I really want to pick up Kindness (http://www.mentalitynailpolish.bigcartel.com/product/kindness-black-light-holos), too!
I have Kindness.  Is that a black light??

I am totally going to check that out on my break muahahah


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Kindness.  Is that a black light??

I am totally going to check that out on my break muahahah
It is a black light holo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mentality's wide selection is a very dangerous thing...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is a black light holo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mentality's wide selection is a very dangerous thing...
Awesome I had something I didn't even know I did!  I think it's an awesome polish anyway.  It's multi color shifting holo that stamps well!!!


----------



## kira685

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mentality is changing holo pigment suppliers and is having a 50% off sale on existing holos on the mentality vault bigcartel site.  Domestic shipping is free.  I grabbed one of the holo toppers for $3.25!
is there a code?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is there a code?
Nope anything on sale is price as marked.  Just make sure you are going to the vault site not the main bigcartel site.  If you follow them on Facebook there is a link.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is there a code?
Unfortunately, it looks like it's over with - they were going fast! There was a link to the clearance section on the Mentality Vault big cartel site, but it's no longer there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is a black light holo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mentality's wide selection is a very dangerous thing...
OK what's it supposed to do LOL?  I just checked all my polishes under black light and was super surprised by some of them but I didn't notice Kindness do anything.


----------



## theexxception

> OK what's it supposed to do LOL?Â  I just checked all my polishes under black light and was super surprised by some of them but I didn't notice Kindness do anything.


 Kindness is in the Black Light Holo collection, a black multicrome stamping polish and is the sister to Charity from the White Light Holos. It is a black crelly holographic nail polish that changes colors. It is called black light because it is a black crelly I believe.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK what's it supposed to do LOL?  I just checked all my polishes under black light and was super surprised by some of them but I didn't notice Kindness do anything.


Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Kindness is in the Black Light Holo collection, a black multicrome stamping polish and is the sister to Charity from the White Light Holos. It is a black crelly holographic nail polish that changes colors.

It is called black light because it is a black crelly I believe.
Oops! I believe that @theexxception is right. 

What polishes stood out under black light, though? I need more black lights in my life...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Oops! I believe that @theexxception is right. 

What polishes stood out under black light, though? I need more black lights in my life...
The ones that stood out for me the most that I guess I wasn't expecting were 



Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day, No Tricks Just Treats, Glam Polish Fraggle Rock, Kerplunk and the biggest for me was KB Shimmer U Rock My &lt;3.  I know KB Shimmers often do glow under black light and I should have known from What's Your Damage but this thing literally lit up my hand!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The ones that stood out for me the most that I guess I wasn't expecting were Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day, No Tricks Just Treats, Glam Polish Fraggle Rock, Kerplunk and the biggest for me was KB Shimmer U Rock My &lt;3.  I know KB Shimmers often do glow under black light and I should have known from What's Your Damage but this thing literally lit up my hand!!
Wow, those are awesome!!!

(edited because I meant to quote, oops!)


----------



## Christa W

Here's another neat shot of U Rock My &lt;3


----------



## lochnessie

A few weeks ago, I got a few polishes during a sale from a relatively new indie brand, Squishy Face Polish. Shipping was prompt (ordered Friday afternoon, got a tracking number that night, and actually shipped on Monday), and they were packaged well. I was surprised to actually receive a box for two polishes; I'm used to padded envelopes! 

I finally put one on - this is Vivacious Violet. It's a gorgeous blue scattered holo - the picture makes it look like it leans more teal than it really does. 





It has a good formula and went on easily; this is two coats. It dried a little bumpy and not as shiny as I'd like, but nothing that a coat of topcoat couldn't easily fix. Now just to make sure that it passes the wear test!

I also picked up Milky Way, but I haven't used it yet. Based on my nail stick swatch, that color is somewhat sheer, but has a stronger linear holo effect and the bottle shot on the website is fairly true-to-color. I'm definitely curious to try out more of her stuff!


----------



## lochnessie

WOW! My Mentality package from my sale order early today already shipped - USPS is showing acceptance of the package. I ordered enough bottles to get bumped up to Priority Mail, so they're supposed to get across the country (CA to VA) and delivered on Thursday!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! My Mentality package from my sale order early today already shipped - USPS is showing acceptance of the package. I ordered enough bottles to get bumped up to Priority Mail, so they're supposed to get across the country (CA to VA) and delivered on Thursday!

How exciting!

I got a shipping notice today for my Love, Angeline order.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How exciting!

I got a shipping notice today for my Love, Angeline order.
I can't wait to see them on you!!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! My Mentality package from my sale order early today already shipped - USPS is showing acceptance of the package. I ordered enough bottles to get bumped up to Priority Mail, so they're supposed to get across the country (CA to VA) and delivered on Thursday!
I can't believe how fast those got sent out!!!  I fully expected the same type of delay that you did!!!

I am hoping to get both of my replacement thermal polishes soon.  Neither gave me an official tracking number but I hope they are on the way.  My Mentality order as well as my flash sale splurge from Dashing Housewife are on the way too.  I love nail mail!!!

I am also really excited that my boyfriend may be buying me a new camera for my birthday next week.  I picked out the one I really wanted which is an entry level DSLR but most importantly is I chose a good macro lens.  He knows how much my nail pictures mean to me and I think I have him sold on spending the extra money to get me something I will love.  If that happens you guys are getting straight up macros of every single indie polish I own!!!!


----------



## chaostheory

I caved because of this thread and finally bought KBShimmer's Oh Splat! I have had my eye on it for years but haven't ventured out of my OPI/Essie comfort zone. Seeing all these AMAZING nail polishes in this thread have encouraged me to branch out. I cannot wait for this polish!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved because of this thread and finally bought KBShimmer's Oh Splat! I have had my eye on it for years but haven't ventured out of my OPI/Essie comfort zone. Seeing all these AMAZING nail polishes in this thread have encouraged me to branch out. I cannot wait for this polish! 
Congrats!!!  KB Shimmer was my first indie brand.  You have done well young padawan.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Oops! I believe that @theexxception is right. 

What polishes stood out under black light, though? I need more black lights in my life...
The ones that stood out for me the most that I guess I wasn't expecting were 



Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day, No Tricks Just Treats, Glam Polish Fraggle Rock, Kerplunk and the biggest for me was KB Shimmer U Rock My &lt;3.  I know KB Shimmers often do glow under black light and I should have known from What's Your Damage but this thing literally lit up my hand!!





Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's another neat shot of U Rock My &lt;3




This looks awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few weeks ago, I got a few polishes during a sale from a relatively new indie brand, Squishy Face Polish. Shipping was prompt (ordered Friday afternoon, got a tracking number that night, and actually shipped on Monday), and they were packaged well. I was surprised to actually receive a box for two polishes; I'm used to padded envelopes! 

I finally put one on - this is Vivacious Violet. It's a gorgeous blue scattered holo - the picture makes it look like it leans more teal than it really does. 





It has a good formula and went on easily; this is two coats. It dried a little bumpy and not as shiny as I'd like, but nothing that a coat of topcoat couldn't easily fix. Now just to make sure that it passes the wear test!

I also picked up Milky Way, but I haven't used it yet. Based on my nail stick swatch, that color is somewhat sheer, but has a stronger linear holo effect and the bottle shot on the website is fairly true-to-color. I'm definitely curious to try out more of her stuff!
Pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved because of this thread and finally bought KBShimmer's Oh Splat! I have had my eye on it for years but haven't ventured out of my OPI/Essie comfort zone. Seeing all these AMAZING nail polishes in this thread have encouraged me to branch out. I cannot wait for this polish! 

Welcome to the party.  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

It looks like my Mentality order is already processed through Tampa which means it's coming to me today!!!  Same with my Dashing Housewife order!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> It looks like my Mentality order is already processed through Tampa which means it's coming to me today!!!Â  Same with my Dashing Housewife order!!!


Hooray! I bet the anticipation is killing you! :3 I got my KB Shimmers yesterday. I can't wait to try them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hooray! I bet the anticipation is killing you! :3

I got my KB Shimmers yesterday. I can't wait to try them out.





I am hoping that my replacement thermal is with my Dashing Housewife.  I was so impressed by the crelly that I NEED this thermal to be fixed!  I love the polish color non thermal anyway so if it doesn't work, I will deal but I am so stinking excited that it might work that I can't focus on anything else!!!

My nails are dying to be painted!!

Also is it terrible that nail mail is my favorite part of the day???


----------



## Parasoul

> I am hoping that my replacement thermal is with my Dashing Housewife.Â  I was so impressed by the crelly that I NEED this thermal to be fixed!Â  I love the polish color non thermal anyway so if it doesn't work, I will deal but I am so stinking excited that it might work that I can't focus on anything else!!! My nails are dying to be painted!! Also is it terrible that nail mail is my favorite part of the day???


I hope it works out then. It's such a let down when things like this happen so I feel your pain. The worst part is waiting to see if the replacement actually works as intended.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course it's not a bad thing. Anyone who doesn't get excited by receiving things in the mail has something wrong with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope it works out then. It's such a let down when things like this happen so I feel your pain. The worst part is waiting to see if the replacement actually works as intended.





Of course it's not a bad thing. Anyone who doesn't get excited by receiving things in the mail has something wrong with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If it doesn't I am swearing off thermals!!! LOL.  My first one from October is faded already (they are supposed to last about a year) and I emailed them this morning asking if that was supposed to happen.  It sucks paying more to get a thermal and having it be rendered useless 6 months and is frustrating. 

Top swatch is from October and bottom is this morning.  That's the cold natural state.  I plan on doing my nails with it again to see if it will go red maybe with excessive cold (ie.. in the freezer) but I am still annoyed nonetheless.  I loved this polish.


----------



## amandah

I feel like I haven't been here in like forever!!

Here is Dance Legend Wow Prism No. 21 - Hysteria

These are beyond gorgeous. If you get a chance to get them, do!! you won't regret it!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I haven't been here in like forever!!

Here is Dance Legend Wow Prism No. 21 - Hysteria

These are beyond gorgeous. If you get a chance to get them, do!! you won't regret it!!!












Ahhhhh!   Must.  Have.  I swear I am seriously building a Dance Legend list so I can order and get my free shipping.  This is going on it!!


----------



## amandah

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhhh!   Must.  Have.  I swear I am seriously building a Dance Legend list so I can order and get my free shipping.  This is going on it!!
I placed an order with them directly. I cannnot wait for it to come. I had no idea about the free shipping. I found out afterwards. I ordered 8 bottles and the shipping was only $10


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed an order with them directly. I cannnot wait for it to come. I had no idea about the free shipping. I found out afterwards. I ordered 8 bottles and the shipping was only $10
Awe!! You were SOOOO close.  What did you order??


----------



## lochnessie

> I feel like I haven't been here in like forever!! Here is Dance Legend Wow Prism No. 21 - Hysteria These are beyond gorgeous. If you get a chance to get them, do!! you won't regret it!!!


 That's gorgeous! I haven't tried any Dance Legend stuff out yet, but it looks like I need to! My Mentality order arrived at my local psi office, so I should get that today. I also received my minis of the Mod Lacquer Powdered Confection collection yesterday - I'll have to post some nail mail pictures soon!


----------



## amandah

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe!! You were SOOOO close.  What did you order??
All wow prisms of course 






Fallen Angel, quiet riot, danger danger, high hopes, glam rock, behind the scenes, just another star and night ranger


----------



## amandah

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's gorgeous! I haven't tried any Dance Legend stuff out yet, but it looks like I need to!

My Mentality order arrived at my local psi office, so I should get that today. I also received my minis of the Mod Lacquer Powdered Confection collection yesterday - I'll have to post some nail mail pictures soon!
don't you just love nail mail!


----------



## Christa W

The moment of truth has arrived!!! I got all of my goodies safe and sound.  My new thermal works better than the original but maybe not as well as some other brands that I have but I will not hold that against her.  It's her first thermal.  I love it as just a plain polish more than any of the other thermals I own anyway so it's a win. Not shown is the Mentality Holo.

Seriously how adorable is her packaging!!!

These are my new polishes Tricks and Treats and Putting on the Gloves.









I also got a special surprise bday gift from my father which is a surprise because we don't communicate very often and this was just too awesome not to share. 

I totally plan on painting my nails with some Zoya polish and cat paws and entering it in for Mug Mondays on Monday since it is my actual birthday.


----------



## Christa W

I've been playing around with Holo on a few test nails and I should have bought 2 of them LOL.  I can't believe I never had a holographic top coat before!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been playing around with Holo on a few test nails and I should have bought 2 of them LOL.  I can't believe I never had a holographic top coat before!!!
I can't believe you never had a holographic top coat before, either! You should definitely experiment with some other ones, too. I like Mentality's Holo over light blues/light purples/other polishes that can handle a bit of graying. I recently got the Indigo Bananas one (SF 35; they have different options) and it's even more amazing! Also, that's an adorable mug - that's an awesome surprise.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious to see how different Mentality's new holo pigment is once they get it in. However, thanks to their change, here's my nail mail haul from the past 2 days! Mentality (minus the spare holo I ordered) and Mod Lacquers:





(apologies for the glare-y cell phone pic)

So excited! I've been playing around with Alva and Betty some tonight. I really need to break out my stamping stuff soon and play with the Mentality stamping polishes!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't believe you never had a holographic top coat before, either! You should definitely experiment with some other ones, too. I like Mentality's Holo over light blues/light purples/other polishes that can handle a bit of graying. I recently got the Indigo Bananas one (SF 35; they have different options) and it's even more amazing! Also, that's an adorable mug - that's an awesome surprise.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious to see how different Mentality's new holo pigment is once they get it in. However, thanks to their change, here's my nail mail haul from the past 2 days! Mentality (minus the spare holo I ordered) and Mod Lacquers:





(apologies for the glare-y cell phone pic)

So excited! I've been playing around with Alva and Betty some tonight. I really need to break out my stamping stuff soon and play with the Mentality stamping polishes!
Such a great haul!!!  You got some neat stuff there!!  Those Mod ones look adorable.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope it works out then. It's such a let down when things like this happen so I feel your pain. The worst part is waiting to see if the replacement actually works as intended.





Of course it's not a bad thing. Anyone who doesn't get excited by receiving things in the mail has something wrong with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If it doesn't I am swearing off thermals!!! LOL.  My first one from October is faded already (they are supposed to last about a year) and I emailed them this morning asking if that was supposed to happen.  It sucks paying more to get a thermal and having it be rendered useless 6 months and is frustrating. 

Top swatch is from October and bottom is this morning.  That's the cold natural state.  I plan on doing my nails with it again to see if it will go red maybe with excessive cold (ie.. in the freezer) but I am still annoyed nonetheless.  I loved this polish.





That does seem pretty quick for a polish to go bad, hope they have an answer for you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I haven't been here in like forever!!

Here is Dance Legend Wow Prism No. 21 - Hysteria

These are beyond gorgeous. If you get a chance to get them, do!! you won't regret it!!!












Love that pink!


----------



## sleepykat

Sometimes a bad memory is a good thing. I got a lovely surprise nail mail today. I was surprised because I had forgotten that I had ordered a couple bottles from Llarowe. It was WingDust Collections I Am Yours and You Are Mine and Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. I haven't tried them yet. I have to paint my nails in a job interview appropriate polish tonight.


----------



## Parasoul

> Sometimes a bad memory is a good thing. I got a lovely surprise nail mail today. I was surprised because I had forgotten that I had ordered a couple bottles from Llarowe. It was WingDust Collections I Am Yours and You Are Mine and Colors by Llarowe The Sweetest Thing. I haven't tried them yet. I have to paint my nails in a job interview appropriate polish tonight.


I can't help but keep track of everything that ever gets sent to me. I usually keep tabs open for tracking numbers and refresh every few hours. :3 I really wish I could have my nails painted at work. I'm sure I'd get crap for it though, I mean my boss doesn't even approve of me wearing earrings. Even so, it's not like I wear polish out too often but I'd still like to have the option to do so. What is a work appropriate mani anyway?


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't help but keep track of everything that ever gets sent to me. I usually keep tabs open for tracking numbers and refresh every few hours. :3

I really wish I could have my nails painted at work. I'm sure I'd get crap for it though, I mean my boss doesn't even approve of me wearing earrings. Even so, it's not like I wear polish out too often but I'd still like to have the option to do so.

What is a work appropriate mani anyway?
I compulsively track all of my packages, whether I'm that excited about them or not. It's exciting to see stuff move - especially when a package shows up earlier than expected! 

To me, an interview-appropriate mani is something that's not going to draw attention - probably a nude or light pink shade that's not too flashy. For general day-to-day wear to work, I try to walk the line between something that I enjoy but isn't TOO flashy - so I've worn some lighter-colored holos, some darker fall-type shades (dusty teal, dark red, etc), any shade of pastel... basically, I make sure it's not a shade that's super-bright or filled with flashy glitter. I work with a bunch of oblivious middle-aged guys with short attention spans when it comes to this kind of stuff, so I just try to not catch their eye too much with shiny nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think red is also considered such a classic color for nails that even if it's candy apple red, it's still considered acceptable in the work place, but red's just not really my color.

That's frustrating that just because I'm female, it's socially acceptable for me to have all sorts of fun pretties on my nails, but it's so looked down upon for guys. Words can't really express, but... rawr. *rage* &lt;3


----------



## Emily Kristina

I love all the colours and glitters from Indie Polish!



But I like snowflakes the most!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's frustrating that just because I'm female, it's socially acceptable for me to have all sorts of fun pretties on my nails, but it's so looked down upon for guys. Words can't really express, but... rawr. *rage* &lt;3
I recently read an article in People magazine online about Snoop Lion and his nail art.  The question was posed by a blogger that linked it if it was acceptable for men to have their nails done.  Snoop actually looked like his might have been acrylics but the idea is still the same.  I would like to think that we could get past certain stereotypes and misconceptions about men and nail polish but I don't know that society is quite there unfortunately.  I saw why let ladies have all the fun?  If a man wears black polish he's goth and if he wears any other color he's pretty much going to get crap.  It's not fair the rules only apply to ladies. 

I think @Parasoul should make polish.  He could market men and women and make money all the while being able to wear polish.  It's a win/win.  (also when you do I want my cut!!!)


----------



## Parasoul

> To me, an interview-appropriate mani is something that's not going to draw attention - probably a nude or light pink shade that's not too flashy. For general day-to-day wear to work, I try to walk the line between something that I enjoy but isn't TOO flashy - so I've worn some lighter-colored holos, some darker fall-type shades (dusty teal, dark red, etc), any shade of pastel... basically, I make sure it's not a shade that's super-bright or filled with flashy glitter.Â I work with a bunch of oblivious middle-aged guys with shortÂ attention spans when it comes to this kind of stuff, so I just try to not catch their eye too much with shiny nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think red is also considered such a classic color for nails that even if it's candy apple red, it's still considered acceptable in the work place, but red's just not really my color. That's frustrating that just because I'm female, it's socially acceptable for me to have all sorts of fun pretties on my nails, but it's so looked down upon for guys. Words can't really express, but... rawr. *rage* &lt;3


I can understand why it's looked down upon. A "professional" male shouldn't have any such things on his hands and should keep himself looking sharp. I'm all for looking good and cleaning up. However, it is completely unfair that women can pretty much get away with murder yet men are subjugated to such absurd stereotypes if they even so much as considering wearing a pink shirt. That's not to say women aren't stereotyped as well but they sure as hell have a lot more room to be creative without anyone so much as blinking an eye. Either way, at this time I'm not able to paint my nails freely due to work restrictions. Its sad to have to take off a mani I really like after only one or two days. :/ Thanks for clearing up what a work appropriate mani is by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I recently read an article in People magazine online about Snoop Lion and his nail art.Â  The question was posed by a blogger that linked it if it was acceptable for men to have their nails done.Â  Snoop actually looked like his might have been acrylics but the idea is still the same.Â  I would like to think that we could get past certain stereotypes and misconceptions about men and nail polish but I don't know that society is quite there unfortunately.Â  I saw why let ladies have all the fun?Â  If a man wears black polish he's goth and if he wears any other color he's pretty much going to get crap.Â  It's not fair the rules only apply to ladies.Â  I think @Parasoul should make polish.Â  He could market men and women and make money all the while being able to wear polish.Â  It's a win/win.Â  (also when you do I want my cut!!!)


I actually saw something fairly similar where an advertisement was marketing nail "jewelry" to men. I'm assuming it was an acrylic or something similar with gold/diamonds on it. On the few times I've ventured out with my nails done I've gotten mixed reactions. Some hate, some curiosity, but for the most part it was pretty welcoming. I don't necessarily mind the hate. People will hate others for one reason or another so me painting my nails doesn't change that. In regards to making my own polish [@]Christa W[/@] I wouldn't even know where to start. I did come up with some ideas though. I could go the Ciate route with a tiny bolo tie on every bottle instead of a bow or maybe half bow (Upper)/half tie (Lower) . The name would be tricky though! Perhaps something like...Masculinailty, MAN-icured, His N' Hers (Maybe something related to sharing.) I'll stop now. Haha. Of course you would be entitled to free polish for life for having inspired the idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way I'm going to keep on painting on.


----------



## Christa W

So today's Llarowe restock is a pre-order only for 2 hours but any color you buy you get.  I don't even bother with the morning launch because I am working but I might try this evening for my OABTRAD holo.


----------



## wrkreads

Indie Polish has a flash sale on today - 40% off min $10 order using code twitterpeeps


----------



## lochnessie

With all this talk of thermal pigments having a relatively short shelf life, I finally tried out eighty4's Chameleon. It changes really quickly - I grabbed this shot right after I washed my hands and still had splatters of water on them.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With all this talk of thermal pigments having a relatively short shelf life, I finally tried out eighty4's Chameleon. It changes really quickly - I grabbed this shot right after I washed my hands and still had splatters of water on them.





Have you had a chance to see if it changes with your body temperature only (no water, no freezer)?


----------



## Christa W

Decided against getting the CbL polishes after all.  My wonderful boyfriend ended up buying me a DSLR camera after all and but we couldn't afford the package deal so I need to save up to buy the telephoto and macro lenses I want.  I am only buying polishes I can't live without and even then only on sale.  Let's see how long that lasts!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Decided against getting the CbL polishes after all.Â  My wonderful boyfriend ended up buying me a DSLR camera after all and but we couldn't afford the package deal so I need to save up to buy the telephoto and macro lenses I want.Â  I am only buying polishes I can't live without and even then only on sale.Â  Let's see how long that lasts!!


I give you a week at best. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

> Have you had a chance to see if it changes with your body temperature only (no water, no freezer)?


 It does change with my body temperature, it seems - my fingers were cold last night and it was really dark, and they're light green now. I had a French tip effect at one point last night.


----------



## Christa W

> I give you a week at best. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What's the Vegas odds on me lasting that long??? I haven't bought the Dashin Housewife St Pattys trio yet and it's been out 24 hrs!! Hello my name is Christa and its been 48 hrs since my last polish purchase!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

So since I am going to be in Australia soon I was wondering if there's any Aussie brand polishes I should be looking for while we're there. I won't have a ton of time to shop but if we pass a drug store and I have a minute to pop in....well, you know!! LOL...


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So since I am going to be in Australia soon I was wondering if there's any Aussie brand polishes I should be looking for while we're there. I won't have a ton of time to shop but if we pass a drug store and I have a minute to pop in....well, you know!! LOL...
Ooh, that's exciting! Is there a place that you could have polishes shipped, so you could have them waiting for you when you get there? If so, that opens up a whole different world of opportunity...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> Ooh, that's exciting! Is there a place that you could have polishes shipped, so you could have them waiting for you when you get there? If so, that opens up a whole different world of opportunity...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmmm...I didn't think of that. I'd be afraid I'd miss it since my window is only a few days at each hotel. But I'm sure I'll have a minute to pop into a shop or something.


----------



## chelsealynn

> So since I am going to be in Australia soon I was wondering if there's any Aussie brand polishes I should be looking for while we're there. I won't have a ton of time to shop but if we pass a drug store and I have a minute to pop in....well, you know!! LOL...


 My Secret Santa was from Australia and sent me some Aussie brand polishes. The brand was Ulta 3. She told me they are pretty cheap but popular because they wear really well and she was right. I love all of mine. For me, they last for a decent amount of time without chipping. They also apply nicely and every time I have worn them I have gotten compliments.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm...I didn't think of that. I'd be afraid I'd miss it since my window is only a few days at each hotel. But I'm sure I'll have a minute to pop into a shop or something.
There's a ton of indies but I am sure they are all ship to only like Glam Polish, Emily de Molly, Gloss &amp; Sparkle, Femme Fetale and Alana Renee just to name a few.  I think Picture Polish is too.  I am sure there will be quite a few store brands too as already mentioned.


----------



## NotTheMama

> There's a ton of indies but I am sure they are all ship to only like Glam Polish, Emily de Molly, Gloss &amp; Sparkle, Femme Fetale and Alana Renee just to name a few.Â  I think Picture Polish is too.Â  I am sure there will be quite a few store brands too as already mentioned.


 I may not even get a chance to look but if we happen to be by somewhere I will be sure to snag a few.


----------



## chaostheory

My kbShimmer nail polish, I ordered Wednesday, it shipped Thursday and it's ALREADY out for delivery!! That is SO FAST!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Does anyone else follow Erin @ Black Sheep Lacquer on instagram? She's been posting a lot of pretty green swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I skipped this month. I bought too much polish in Feb. Let me rephrase that. One can't have too much polish, I just spent too much money!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else follow Erin @ Black Sheep Lacquer on instagram? She's been posting a lot of pretty green swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I skipped this month. I bought too much polish in Feb. Let me rephrase that. One can't have too much polish, I just spent too much money! 
I follow her, too, and have been drooling at all of the green pretties, especially that holo she posted! It makes me glad that I didn't skip this month, although I'm in the same boat of having spent too much this month...


----------



## Christa W

Today as I was reading my Facebook feed I ran across a post from Jindie Nails talking about a collectors edition duo she partnered with Dollish Polish to make.  In the post there was a reference to not discounting this because it was such a "collector's" item etc.  I have been spending an enormous amount of money lately on polish partially because I am striving so hard to get things I may not be able to get later. After reading this I stepped back and looked at the majority of my purchases over the past 4 months and maybe I am having buyers remorse or something but I am getting a bit sick of polish that I HAVE to buy NOW or I miss out forever.  It's like seriously once a week I am buying something that is a one time deal or a OMG you have to have this limited edition and I think it's getting out of hand.  I would love to hear your thoughts on it.  I know for one I am incredibly guilty of feeding into this making it acceptable. I don't know if it's that I have so much unused polish now or if what I have killed myself to get isn't living up to the hype but I am almost in a post polish depression.  It's kind of like my recent thermal debacle. I got my response from Glitter Daze about my thermal that's basically breaking down and will never be red again and will continue to get closer to white and it's so sad.  I HAD to have that too and now it's not even going to last me until fall.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today as I was reading my Facebook feed I ran across a post from Jindie Nails talking about a collectors edition duo she partnered with Dollish Polish to make.  In the post there was a reference to not discounting this because it was such a "collector's" item etc.  I have been spending an enormous amount of money lately on polish partially because I am striving so hard to get things I may not be able to get later. After reading this I stepped back and looked at the majority of my purchases over the past 4 months and maybe I am having buyers remorse or something but I am getting a bit sick of polish that I HAVE to buy NOW or I miss out forever.  It's like seriously once a week I am buying something that is a one time deal or a OMG you have to have this limited edition and I think it's getting out of hand.  I would love to hear your thoughts on it.  I know for one I am incredibly guilty of feeding into this making it acceptable. I don't know if it's that I have so much unused polish now or if what I have killed myself to get isn't living up to the hype but I am almost in a post polish depression.  It's kind of like my recent thermal debacle. I got my response from Glitter Daze about my thermal that's basically breaking down and will never be red again and will continue to get closer to white and it's so sad.  I HAD to have that too and now it's not even going to last me until fall. 

I typically do not go for the limited edition hype. There have been a few exceptions, like when Hit Polish was closing down shop and Cult Nails Midnight Mist. The concept of purposely doing limited edition to create buzz bothers me.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I typically do not go for the limited edition hype. There have been a few exceptions, like when Hit Polish was closing down shop and Cult Nails Midnight Mist. The concept of purposely doing limited edition to create buzz bothers me.
I'm in the same boat for the most part. There's been once or twice where I've gotten ready for a Llarowe restock and the like, and look around a little bit, and then go "meh, nevermind, not worth it," and I also did Hit Polish when they were closing down. I generally go for the smaller indie brands and/or the ones that always have stuff in stock so I'm not dealing with the craziness of restocks/LEs/etc. 

I definitely find myself getting into the hype of sales, especially since I'm such a bargain hunter in general, but I think I'm getting better about resisting them unless there's something I've had my eye on for a while. I went a little nuts for the Mentality sale, but I don't feel too bad about that since I've been thinking about getting a lot of those polishes for awhile. I really appreciate the indie makers that let their sales go on for a week or more, since then I can think about what I want and whether or not I really want the polishes - my little Mod Lacquer collection was sitting in my etsy cart for two weeks before I bought them. 

I think it also helps that I have SO many untrieds, so I can't easily justify purchasing much more right now, either... not that it REALLY stops me, but it at least makes me hesitate a little bit?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I typically do not go for the limited edition hype. There have been a few exceptions, like when Hit Polish was closing down shop and Cult Nails Midnight Mist. The concept of purposely doing limited edition to create buzz bothers me.
I'm in the same boat for the most part. There's been once or twice where I've gotten ready for a Llarowe restock and the like, and look around a little bit, and then go "meh, nevermind, not worth it," and I also did Hit Polish when they were closing down. I generally go for the smaller indie brands and/or the ones that always have stuff in stock so I'm not dealing with the craziness of restocks/LEs/etc. 

I definitely find myself getting into the hype of sales, especially since I'm such a bargain hunter in general, but I think I'm getting better about resisting them unless there's something I've had my eye on for a while. I went a little nuts for the Mentality sale, but I don't feel too bad about that since I've been thinking about getting a lot of those polishes for awhile. I really appreciate the indie makers that let their sales go on for a week or more, since then I can think about what I want and whether or not I really want the polishes - my little Mod Lacquer collection was sitting in my etsy cart for two weeks before I bought them. 

I think it also helps that I have SO many untrieds, so I can't easily justify purchasing much more right now, either... not that it REALLY stops me, but it at least makes me hesitate a little bit?


Yes, while the limited edition stuff doesn't usually get me, the huge discounts do.


----------



## Christa W

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I follow her, too, and have been drooling at all of the green pretties, especially that holo she posted! It makes me glad that I didn't skip this month, although I'm in the same boat of having spent too much this month... 
The holo looks amazing!! But I don't really want any other green polishes haha.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The moment of truth has arrived!!! I got all of my goodies safe and sound.  My new thermal works better than the original but maybe not as well as some other brands that I have but I will not hold that against her.  It's her first thermal.  I love it as just a plain polish more than any of the other thermals I own anyway so it's a win. Not shown is the Mentality Holo.

Seriously how adorable is her packaging!!!

These are my new polishes Tricks and Treats and Putting on the Gloves.









I also got a special surprise bday gift from my father which is a surprise because we don't communicate very often and this was just too awesome not to share. 

I totally plan on painting my nails with some Zoya polish and cat paws and entering it in for Mug Mondays on Monday since it is my actual birthday.




Pretty polishes! That is an awesome mug


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been playing around with Holo on a few test nails and I should have bought 2 of them LOL.  I can't believe I never had a holographic top coat before!!!
I can't believe you never had a holographic top coat before, either! You should definitely experiment with some other ones, too. I like Mentality's Holo over light blues/light purples/other polishes that can handle a bit of graying. I recently got the Indigo Bananas one (SF 35; they have different options) and it's even more amazing! Also, that's an adorable mug - that's an awesome surprise.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious to see how different Mentality's new holo pigment is once they get it in. However, thanks to their change, here's my nail mail haul from the past 2 days! Mentality (minus the spare holo I ordered) and Mod Lacquers:





(apologies for the glare-y cell phone pic)

So excited! I've been playing around with Alva and Betty some tonight. I really need to break out my stamping stuff soon and play with the Mentality stamping polishes!

Great colors!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I follow her, too, and have been drooling at all of the green pretties, especially that holo she posted! It makes me glad that I didn't skip this month, although I'm in the same boat of having spent too much this month... 
The holo looks amazing!! But *I don't really want any other green polishes* haha. 

Words I will likely never say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, I don't like St. Patrick's Day, so maybe I should avoid it for a few weeks so as to not be associated with it.

I was thinking of trying my orange/yellow thermal from eighty4. I did get paranoid from all the talk of having a limited amount of time to use one's thermals. So, when they stop working, which color do they stay?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With all this talk of thermal pigments having a relatively short shelf life, I finally tried out eighty4's Chameleon. It changes really quickly - I grabbed this shot right after I washed my hands and still had splatters of water on them.




Pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Words I will likely never say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, I don't like St. Patrick's Day, so maybe I should avoid it for a few weeks so as to not be associated with it.

I was thinking of trying my orange/yellow thermal from eighty4. I did get paranoid from all the talk of having a limited amount of time to use one's thermals. So, when they stop working, which color do they stay?
The warm shade.  So my Glitter Daze will be white with red and black glitters.  (I like the white better than the red anyway in that polish, same with my Polish Me Silly Christmas polish!!)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today as I was reading my Facebook feed I ran across a post from Jindie Nails talking about a collectors edition duo she partnered with Dollish Polish to make.  In the post there was a reference to not discounting this because it was such a "collector's" item etc.  I have been spending an enormous amount of money lately on polish partially because I am striving so hard to get things I may not be able to get later. After reading this I stepped back and looked at the majority of my purchases over the past 4 months and maybe I am having buyers remorse or something but I am getting a bit sick of polish that I HAVE to buy NOW or I miss out forever.  It's like seriously once a week I am buying something that is a one time deal or a OMG you have to have this limited edition and I think it's getting out of hand.  I would love to hear your thoughts on it.  I know for one I am incredibly guilty of feeding into this making it acceptable. I don't know if it's that I have so much unused polish now or if what I have killed myself to get isn't living up to the hype but I am almost in a post polish depression.  It's kind of like my recent thermal debacle. I got my response from Glitter Daze about my thermal that's basically breaking down and will never be red again and will continue to get closer to white and it's so sad.  I HAD to have that too and now it's not even going to last me until fall. 
I have been feeling like that lately about a lot of the things I buy. I am trying to take a step back and only purchase something if I really love it and feel I cant live without it. I have noticed that I don't even feel like I missed out when I don't buy certain things.


----------



## acostakk

Just received shipping notice on my Black Sheep box! How much you wanna bet it arrives on Friday while both my husband and my parents will be in the house? At least my mom will think its cool. Little girl will be bummed that it isn't for her (when you're turning five, surely all packages arriving at the house are for you, right?)


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Words I will likely never say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, I don't like St. Patrick's Day, so maybe I should avoid it for a few weeks so as to not be associated with it.

I was thinking of trying my orange/yellow thermal from eighty4. I did get paranoid from all the talk of having a limited amount of time to use one's thermals. So, when they stop working, which color do they stay?
The warm shade.  So my Glitter Daze will be white with red and black glitters.  (I like the white better than the red anyway in that polish, same with my Polish Me Silly Christmas polish!!)


Okay. I haven't bought a lot of thermals, but with the ones that I did buy I tried to choose colors that I would like even if the color change didn't happen or didn't happen often or if it were too subtle. I did, however, get the orange/yellow candy corn one from eighty4, even though I look horrible in both colors--but it's such a cute polish!


----------



## theexxception

Just got my first two indies in the mail. Lynb designs Zero and Quite Interesting. Can't wait to try them. I know this might sound silly but do any of you paint your toes with indie polishes? They just seem so pretty that maybe you wouldn't want to waste them on your toes but I love pedicures


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my first two indies in the mail. Lynb designs Zero and Quite Interesting. Can't wait to try them. I know this might sound silly but do any of you paint your toes with indie polishes? They just seem so pretty that maybe you wouldn't want to waste them on your toes but I love pedicures

I do not view it as a waste, unless you plan on only having the same 20 polishes for the rest of your life. (I don't mean that sarcastically, sorry if it looks that way typed out.) Polishes are to be worn--enjoy your indie pedis!

I actually forget to paint my toenails most of the time, but the last pedi I did with an indie was a base of Zoya Kennedy with the indie topper All That Glitters Hole Hearted. It was darling.

Plus, polish usually lasts way longer on toes than fingers. And I've never heard of anyone thinking a polish on your toenails was 'not work appropriate' or 'too bright' or anything like that.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Words I will likely never say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, I don't like St. Patrick's Day, so maybe I should avoid it for a few weeks so as to not be associated with it.

I was thinking of trying my orange/yellow thermal from eighty4. I did get paranoid from all the talk of having a limited amount of time to use one's thermals. So, when they stop working, which color do they stay?
The warm shade.  So my Glitter Daze will be white with red and black glitters.  (I like the white better than the red anyway in that polish, same with my Polish Me Silly Christmas polish!!)


Okay. I haven't bought a lot of thermals, but with the ones that I did buy I tried to choose colors that I would like even if the color change didn't happen or didn't happen often or if it were too subtle. I did, however, get the orange/yellow candy corn one from eighty4, even though I look horrible in both colors--but it's such a cute polish!


Has anyone tried wearing a thermal polish over a regular polish? I'm wondering if it will still change color. Sometimes the lighter color on a thermal is too sheer to cover VNL (visible nail line), so I was thinking it might work if I used an opaque shade first.


----------



## lochnessie

> Has anyone tried wearing a thermal polish over a regular polish? I'm wondering if it will still change color. Sometimes the lighter color on a thermal is too sheer to cover VNL (visible nail line), so I was thinking it might work if I used an opaque shade first.


 I've done that many times with no issues. Sometimes it can give the thermal a whole different look, too!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Has anyone tried wearing a thermal polish over a regular polish? I'm wondering if it will still change color. Sometimes the lighter color on a thermal is too sheer to cover VNL (visible nail line), so I was thinking it might work if I used an opaque shade first.
My favorite thermal is Polish TBH How I Troll.  It's hot pink when cold and clear with glitters when warm.  I actually bought a back up bottle without realizing that it will eventually break down but I usually have to wear it over a base color.  I usually do it over white but have used gray and baby pink etc.  That's what makes it my favorite thermal.  I honestly think some thermals may break down faster than others and going forward I will only be purchasing them in mini sizes.  Besides my crappy bottle of Island Fantasy by Polish TBH (still waiting on the replacement) and my Glitter Daze one, I haven't noticed any of them changing yet at all.  I bought Teal the World Ends by Polish TBH 2 days after I got my Glitter Daze polish and it looks the same.  I know how you store them makes a difference and I considered also removing all my thermals from my polish rack on my wall to the Melmer.  Maybe that will keep them for longer.  You aren't supposed to put them in direct sunlight (which I don't do) but for me the more protected the better.  (plus it will free up some rack space for me to buy more indies!!)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my first two indies in the mail. Lynb designs Zero and Quite Interesting. Can't wait to try them. I know this might sound silly but do any of you paint your toes with indie polishes? They just seem so pretty that maybe you wouldn't want to waste them on your toes but I love pedicures
I absolutely paint my toes with indie polishes.  I had KB Shimmer Totally Tubular on them for a month.  I don't find it wasteful in any way shape for form.  But I live in Florida so I am in flip flops and sandals 9 months out of the year.  Not to mention I work at home and don't wear shoes for days at a time.  My biggest issue with painting my toes with my indie polishes is that 90% of my indies have glitter in them.  I don't often paint my toes with glitter polishes because removing it, especially on my feet, is too hard to do.  I paint them with my indie holographic and duochrome polishes and every once I even painted them with a thermal polish!!! (never again that was a bad idea)

The only polish I never use on my pedi is textured polishes.  I did once and loved it not sure why I never have again.  I also never stamp on my toes.


----------



## jenniferrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Polish Addict also has a sale through Monday 11:59 CST using code PANC35 to get 35% off everything EXCLUDING mystery boxes.

Anyone order and have their order ship yet? Thanks!

I think I've ordered too much in the past month and I am trying to keep track of what I've actually received.


----------



## theexxception

> I absolutely paint my toes with indie polishes.Â  I had KB Shimmer Totally Tubular on them for a month.Â  I don't find it wasteful in any way shape for form.Â  But I live in Florida so I am in flip flops and sandals 9 months out of the year.Â  Not to mention I work at home and don't wear shoes for days at a time.Â  My biggest issue with painting my toes with my indie polishes is that 90% of my indies have glitter in them.Â  I don't often paint my toes with glitter polishes because removing it, especially on my feet, is too hard to do.Â  I paint them with my indie holographic and duochrome polishes and every once I even painted them with a thermal polish!!! (never again that was a bad idea) The only polish I never use on my pedi is textured polishes.Â  I did once and loved it not sure why I never have again.Â  I also never stamp on my toes.


 Sweet yeah I love painting my toes. And you all make great points it does last longer on your feet and my little toe nails are so tiny and I live in California and wear flip flops as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog

[@]christa w[/@] I had Totally Tubular on my toes for almost all of August! I've never worn it in my fingers, but it's a great pedi polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone order and have their order ship yet? Thanks!

I think I've ordered too much in the past month and I am trying to keep track of what I've actually received.
She just posted an update to Facebook. Looks like they are either shipped or on the way in 24-48 hrs


----------



## Christa W

Gah.  I totally broke my no buy!  I broke it the other day too with a little Sephora X polish on clearance on my birthday so I didn't count it but Dashing Housewife is having a flash sale until 4 PM PST 30% off using code MIKES30.  I caved and ordered the Irish For a Day trio. 

Photo courtesy of Dashing Housewife.  (it doesn't do them justice!  Go look at them on the web site) If these are anything like the polishes I already have from her, I will be one "lucky" girl!  The black polish has green to red/blue shifting glitters in a black base.  It's amazing.  Besides on March 20th when I order the Laquerlicious spring polish, I don't plan on buying anything else without some kind of ridiculous sale.  These were on my lemming list so I veto'd my own no buy.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Did everyone get the email from Erin @ Black Sheep Lacquer?

Quote:   By now everyone should have received their tracking numbers for March, I mailed everything today, so you will be seeing a March box soon.   I have super exciting news, I've officially launched my new subscription program! This will streamline the process and give you complete control over your subscription. It will also allow me to be much more organized and to stop focusing on the admin side of things. This will let me concentrate on the fun part of my business, creating more amazing nail polish! There were a few beta testers for March and it has worked flawlessly, I'm so happy with the new website. You can sign up here: 
http://blacksheeplacquer.bishbashbox.com/subscription 


To get 5 dollars off of your first month, enter the coupon code *BLACKSHEEP5 *(make sure you click the "Got a coupon?" link and add it before selecting your service.


You can sign up any time, you won't get charged right away. On the 20th of the month your card will be charged for the coming month. For example, for an April box, you will be charged March 20th. If you don't want a March subscription, make sure you go into your account and pause your subscription for that month before the 20th. All boxes will be mailed out the first weekend after the 1st, I aim for on or about the 1st of the month. You'll receive a tracking number just prior to shipping. 


I'll still be keeping track of your individual colour and glitter preferences, so if you've provided those to me in the past they will still apply.


I've also created a program for you to earn free nail polish! Once you sign up a link will appear in your account that you can share with family and friends. For every friend that signs up from your link you will earn a free full size bottle of nail polish and so will your friend! Just email me at [email protected] with the nail polish you want.


And of course, if you don't like change, you can stay on as is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep a separate service for those of you who prefer things the paypal way. I'll give everyone until the 12th to sign up, anyone that hasn't will stay on my regular list and we will do things the same way as previously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Wow that ended up being a long email, but hopefully I covered everything. Thanks so much for sticking with me while Black Sheep Lacquer grows! Let me know if you have any questions!

Super excited for a referral program!!!


----------



## Christa W

Looks like KB Shimmer is adding some more holos to the spring line launching on 03/14.  Maybe that lemming OK to buy list just got a little longer.  Here's one sneak peek from Cosmetic Sanctuary





Here's another one.  Again not my photos.  They belong to the amazing Cosmetic Sanctuary!!









OK I need the white crelly in my life!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get the email from Erin @ Black Sheep Lacquer?

Quote:   By now everyone should have received their tracking numbers for March, I mailed everything today, so you will be seeing a March box soon.   I have super exciting news, I've officially launched my new subscription program! This will streamline the process and give you complete control over your subscription. It will also allow me to be much more organized and to stop focusing on the admin side of things. This will let me concentrate on the fun part of my business, creating more amazing nail polish! There were a few beta testers for March and it has worked flawlessly, I'm so happy with the new website. You can sign up here: 
http://blacksheeplacquer.bishbashbox.com/subscription 


To get 5 dollars off of your first month, enter the coupon code *BLACKSHEEP5 *(make sure you click the "Got a coupon?" link and add it before selecting your service.


You can sign up any time, you won't get charged right away. On the 20th of the month your card will be charged for the coming month. For example, for an April box, you will be charged March 20th. If you don't want a March subscription, make sure you go into your account and pause your subscription for that month before the 20th. All boxes will be mailed out the first weekend after the 1st, I aim for on or about the 1st of the month. You'll receive a tracking number just prior to shipping. 


I'll still be keeping track of your individual colour and glitter preferences, so if you've provided those to me in the past they will still apply.


I've also created a program for you to earn free nail polish! Once you sign up a link will appear in your account that you can share with family and friends. For every friend that signs up from your link you will earn a free full size bottle of nail polish and so will your friend! Just email me at [email protected] with the nail polish you want.


And of course, if you don't like change, you can stay on as is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep a separate service for those of you who prefer things the paypal way. I'll give everyone until the 12th to sign up, anyone that hasn't will stay on my regular list and we will do things the same way as previously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Wow that ended up being a long email, but hopefully I covered everything. Thanks so much for sticking with me while Black Sheep Lacquer grows! Let me know if you have any questions!

Super excited for a referral program!!! 

This is very tempting!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like KB Shimmer is adding some more holos to the spring line launching on 03/14.  Maybe that lemming OK to buy list just got a little longer.  Here's one sneak peek from Cosmetic Sanctuary





Here's another one.  Again not my photos.  They belong to the amazing Cosmetic Sanctuary!!









OK I need the white crelly in my life!!
Im in love!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im in love!
OMG I just saw the press release on these!!! 16 shades including cremes.  OMG it's perfect spring polish.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like KB Shimmer is adding some more holos to the spring line launching on 03/14.  Maybe that lemming OK to buy list just got a little longer.  Here's one sneak peek from Cosmetic Sanctuary





Here's another one.  Again not my photos.  They belong to the amazing Cosmetic Sanctuary!!









OK I need the white crelly in my life!!
Oooo white crellies are oh so pretty. I love all of these!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I absolutely paint my toes with indie polishes.  I had KB Shimmer Totally Tubular on them for a month.  I don't find it wasteful in any way shape for form.  But I live in Florida so I am in flip flops and sandals 9 months out of the year.  Not to mention I work at home and don't wear shoes for days at a time.  My biggest issue with painting my toes with my indie polishes is that 90% of my indies have glitter in them.  I don't often paint my toes with glitter polishes because removing it, especially on my feet, is too hard to do.  I paint them with my indie holographic and duochrome polishes and every once I even painted them with a thermal polish!!! (never again that was a bad idea)

The only polish I never use on my pedi is textured polishes.  I did once and loved it not sure why I never have again.  I also never stamp on my toes.

It's interesting you don't use the textured ones on your toes - I guess in a way I don't either; when I do I topcoat them, effectively changing them to non-textured. In terms of textured polishes on my toes, I last wore Zoya Destiny, but I did topcoat it, figuring it would last longer that way.


----------



## Christa W

Hey indie lovers.  Just a FYI if you are thinking of getting or already bought Rockin' Housewife by Dashing Housewife... make sure you use a basecoat!!





I have had no issues with any of her other polishes.  I also was able to buff most of it out so I am not too worried.  It won't stop me from using or buying from her again at all!!!


----------



## kira685

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get the email from Erin @ Black Sheep Lacquer?

Super excited for a referral program!!! 
I didn't get that email.. but I think I'm signed up for the subscription service already? I signed up a few weeks ago and my first box shipped this week, should arrive by Friday. A little bummed that I didn't get the $5 off though!


----------



## Christa W

I caved again.  I am terrible at this no buy thing. Grabbed Dance Legend Sulley on Llarowe restock.  Missed out on The Knight but now that they made more of it I am sure I will get it some day.  I completely forgot about the restock too until I was doing something else.  It's all good through because a percentage of my purchase is going to charity.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

For multichrome lovers, I found this amazing set of comparison swatches:

http://destrucsdefilles.com/2013/12/multichrome-polish-comparison.html  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





They don't have KB Shimmer in there, but I'm assuming they're probably pretty close. I'd love to get KB Shimmer Pigment of my Imagination and KB Shimmer Myth You Lots which are the DL Celia/EP Across the Universe dupes. Also, still loving DL Roz ;;


----------



## lochnessie

I'm also terrible at limiting my polish buying. I just made my first Philly Loves Lacquer purchase - the mini set of the Shopping Madness trio (red, brown, and pink scattered holos), Byberry (a pink scattered holo), and Skittle Tits (a neon glitter mix). I'm excited; the full sizes were on clearance and the cost of the trio came down a bit, too. My March Black Sheep box is out for delivery, too! I'm excited to see what I ended up with after all of her awesome teasers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For multichrome lovers, I found this amazing set of comparison swatches:

http://destrucsdefilles.com/2013/12/multichrome-polish-comparison.html  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





They don't have KB Shimmer in there, but I'm assuming they're probably pretty close. I'd love to get KB Shimmer Pigment of my Imagination and KB Shimmer Myth You Lots which are the DL Celia/EP Across the Universe dupes. Also, still loving DL Roz ;;

Fun! I have Pigment of My Imagination--it's gorgeous.


----------



## jenniferrose

Got my black sheep box yesterday. The green duochrome on her facebook wall (hooray), a mini or some unlabelled grass green, and a green swinging glitter topper.


----------



## Christa W

I thought it would be fun to share this.  I took a macro shot of A England Dragon outside in the setting sun.  This is what it looks like.


----------



## Nic1986

I'm so excited to finally get in on this thread! I accidentally tripped and fell into the polish section on Etsy and my first indie came in the mail the other day! Children of the Forest by Novel Nail Polish: it's a glitter thermal inspired by the Game of Thrones (if anyones a fan). It's a lovely taupe when cold and a wonderful light/neutral color when warm. Its got green, gold, teal and brown glitters of all shapes and sizes. The formula was amazing, I didn't even need to bother with clean up. It also changes colors very well, in my warm picture I had to use water but thats because my hands have been chilly all day. While not as dramatic as some of the other thermals I've seen, I'm loving it! My pictures really don't do it justice, at all.





A very bad picture of the bottle.





Cool.





Warm.





In transition 






I have couple more polishes coming, but they haven't gotten here yet 



 Wahhhh!


----------



## Christa W

A few weeks ago I ordered 2 Laquerlicious polishes from Llarowe that were part of the A Indied boxes from October and December.  While I haven't gotten a chance to wear them yet.  I photographed them today.  Both are incredibly stunning and if they are anything like my Valentine's Day polishes, these could very well be my favorite chunky glitters ever.  I already marked my calendar for her Spring Fling polish that looks just as amazing as these.

Tinsicle from December





No Tricks, Just Treats from October.  I am so completely in love with No Tricks... it's the most awesome looking glitter bomb ever.  I just can't decide what base color to use!!  I probably could have worn it for Mardi Gras too!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought it would be fun to share this.  I took a macro shot of A England Dragon outside in the setting sun.  This is what it looks like.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to finally get in on this thread! I accidentally tripped and fell into the polish section on Etsy and my first indie came in the mail the other day! Children of the Forest by Novel Nail Polish: it's a glitter thermal inspired by the Game of Thrones (if anyones a fan). It's a lovely taupe when cold and a wonderful light/neutral color when warm. Its got green, gold, teal and brown glitters of all shapes and sizes. The formula was amazing, I didn't even need to bother with clean up. It also changes colors very well, in my warm picture I had to use water but thats because my hands have been chilly all day. While not as dramatic as some of the other thermals I've seen, I'm loving it! My pictures really don't do it justice, at all.





A very bad picture of the bottle.





Cool.





Warm.





In transition 





I have couple more polishes coming, but they haven't gotten here yet 



 Wahhhh!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few weeks ago I ordered 2 Laquerlicious polishes from Llarowe that were part of the A Indied boxes from October and December.  While I haven't gotten a chance to wear them yet.  I photographed them today.  Both are incredibly stunning and if they are anything like my Valentine's Day polishes, these could very well be my favorite chunky glitters ever.  I already marked my calendar for her Spring Fling polish that looks just as amazing as these.

Tinsicle from December





No Tricks, Just Treats from October.  I am so completely in love with No Tricks... it's the most awesome looking glitter bomb ever.  I just can't decide what base color to use!!  I probably could have worn it for Mardi Gras too!




Cant wait to see your manis.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

OMG. YOU GUYS.

So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE!


----------



## lochnessie

> OMG. YOU GUYS. So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE!Â


 Ahh, those are so cute! You must share swatches/manis of them. That's an awesome gift, too! Edit: formatting


----------



## dressupthedog

> OMG. YOU GUYS. So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE!Â


 SO COOL! They look great, and what a fun and perfect gift! I can't wait to see swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She just posted an update to Facebook. Looks like they are either shipped or on the way in 24-48 hrs

I completely understand that she was overwhelmed, but so disappointed mine still hasn't shipped! I leave for vacation on Friday for a month and wanted a new nail thermal to wear. Wish I had known it would take so long.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. YOU GUYS.

So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE! 




OMG the one on the right is AMAZING.  OK so they are all awesome.  I am so jelly right now.  I just asked my boyfriend "Why didn't I get one of those???"


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I completely understand that she was overwhelmed, but so disappointed mine still hasn't shipped! I leave for vacation on Friday for a month and wanted a new nail thermal to wear. Wish I had known it would take so long.
Damn.  I would be frustrated.  I have been dealing with trying to get a replacement polish that's been over 2 weeks!  Also come to think of it neither order I placed on Thursday or Friday has shipped yet either!!!  My Online Shop order I placed last night at 10 PM is already on it's way but my Dashing Housewife from Thursday morning hasn't..... 

Yeah there should have been a communication for sure.  I would email her.  Not sure if anything can be done but it can't hurt.


----------



## jenniferrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn.  I would be frustrated.  I have been dealing with trying to get a replacement polish that's been over 2 weeks!  Also come to think of it neither order I placed on Thursday or Friday has shipped yet either!!!  My Online Shop order I placed last night at 10 PM is already on it's way but my Dashing Housewife from Thursday morning hasn't.....

Yeah there should have been a communication for sure.  I would email her.  Not sure if anything can be done but it can't hurt.

She got back to me quickly which was fabulous. Order apparently says delivered today I just never received tracking.Woohoo! Good luck with yours.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She got back to me quickly which was fabulous. Order apparently says delivered today I just never received tracking.Woohoo! Good luck with yours.
YAY!!!  So glad you get to enjoy it!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. YOU GUYS.

So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE! 





Wow, good job! I love the one in the middle.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:




Pretty colors!


I'm sorry I didn't get a photo of it, but I did try out the polish above and it looked like the photo but with a stronger holographic effect in most lights. I LOVE IT! I am so happy I ordered it; it was one of my very few purchases that wasn't on sale. It's a huge win for me. I did three coats to get opacity, 'cause it is jellyish which allows the glitters to show very well.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. YOU GUYS.

So did I tell you all that my fiance bought my a DIY nail polish kit for Christmas? Well now I finally took it out of the closet and used it. Lookie what I MADE! 




That's an awesome gift! Love all the polishes you made perfect for spring.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:




Pretty colors!


I'm sorry I didn't get a photo of it, but I did try out the polish above and it looked like the photo but with a stronger holographic effect in most lights. I LOVE IT! I am so happy I ordered it; it was one of my very few purchases that wasn't on sale. It's a huge win for me. I did three coats to get opacity, 'cause it is jellyish which allows the glitters to show very well.

Its an awesome color! I have been dying to order from Llarowe but its scary how fast things sell out.


----------



## Nic1986

This is Gargle Blaster from Painted Sabotage 










It came packaged in this cute tissue paper.





Bottle shot.





Up close shot of the glittery goodness. Its completely sheer, this is two coats all by itself. It probably would've popped more if I'd put it over white or a similar shade of blue, but I had to cut all of my nails down the other day so I really didn't feel like putting any more time than I had to into my mani.


----------



## sleepykat

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'.Â Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty colors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't get a photo of it, but I did try out the polish above and it looked like the photo but with a stronger holographic effect in most lights. I LOVE IT! I am so happy I ordered it; it was one of my very few purchases that wasn't on sale. It's a huge win for me. I did three coats to get opacity, 'cause it is jellyish which allows the glitters to show very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its an awesome color! I have been dying to order from Llarowe but its scary how fast things sell out.
Click to expand...

 I find it depends on what you're looking for. I didn't have to fight for this one.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Gargle Blaster from Painted Sabotage 









It came packaged in this cute tissue paper.





Bottle shot.





Up close shot of the glittery goodness. Its completely sheer, this is two coats all by itself. It probably would've popped more if I'd put it over white or a similar shade of blue, but I had to cut all of my nails down the other day so I really didn't feel like putting any more time than I had to into my mani.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I ordered from llarowe today Wing Dust Collections 'I am yours and you are mine'. Here's a photo from the blog Will Paint Nails For Food:




Pretty colors! 
I'm sorry I didn't get a photo of it, but I did try out the polish above and it looked like the photo but with a stronger holographic effect in most lights. I LOVE IT! I am so happy I ordered it; it was one of my very few purchases that wasn't on sale. It's a huge win for me. I did three coats to get opacity, 'cause it is jellyish which allows the glitters to show very well. 

Its an awesome color! I have been dying to order from Llarowe but its scary how fast things sell out. 
I find it depends on what you're looking for. I didn't have to fight for this one. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Christa W

The PolishAholic has the whole KB Shimmer spring line up on her blog.  I need every single one!

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/KBShimmer-Spring-2014-Collection-Swatches-Review.html


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh, those are so cute! You must share swatches/manis of them. That's an awesome gift, too!

Edit: formatting
Thanks! They look much better in the bottle, though. But then again I haven't had time to sit down and really use them. I just did quick swatches on family members LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SO COOL! They look great, and what a fun and perfect gift! I can't wait to see swatches




Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully sometime soon I'll test them out. It was SO fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG the one on the right is AMAZING.  OK so they are all awesome.  I am so jelly right now.  I just asked my boyfriend "Why didn't I get one of those???"

thank you! That one is my favorite too! Well there ya go, there's a new Birthday/Christmas/Surprise me because you love me gift idea for him. He got it from Misfits on 8th Etsy seller!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, good job! I love the one in the middle.
Thank you!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's an awesome gift! Love all the polishes you made perfect for spring.
Thank you! I know, he did very well! It was so much fun!


----------



## Christa W

Can't wait for my nail mail today.  I should be getting my Dashing Houswife order and my replacement Polish TBH thermal.  I am still waiting on my Dance Legend from Llarowe from 03/06.  I kind of forgot about it.  The status went from "processing" to "complete" so that's awesome.  I know there was some back up due to the pre-orders so it's not like I don't have a million polishes to keep me busy until then. 

LOL just got shipping notice from Llarowe!!


----------



## Christa W

YAY my replacement polish is AMAZING!!!  SQUEAAAAAL. 

New on the left.  Old on the right.  So happy!!!





So happy over this I haven't even opened my Dashing Housewife


----------



## Christa W

Awe.  Dashing Housewife gave me a free mini!! I order enough from her lately!!  I am going to shoot some better pics in a few but OMG you guys!! I wasn't expect this but my favorite is The Ole' Pot.  It's a black base with a rainbow glitter shift.  It's GORGEOUS!!!  I hope there's enough sunlight to photograph a macro shot. 





Irish for a day trio.  A Kiss of Clover, No Luck Needed, The Ole' Pot and Baby It's Cold Outside


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe.  Dashing Housewife gave me a free mini!! I order enough from her lately!!  I am going to shoot some better pics in a few but OMG you guys!! I wasn't expect this but my favorite is The Ole' Pot.  It's a black base with a rainbow glitter shift.  It's GORGEOUS!!!  I hope there's enough sunlight to photograph a macro shot. 





Irish for a day trio.  A Kiss of Clover, No Luck Needed, The Ole' Pot and Baby It's Cold Outside

The first one on the left looks like so much fun.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The first one on the left looks like so much fun.




I can't wait to wear it.

I figured out why I like it so much.  It's almost along the same lines as KB Shimmer Merry Pinkmas.  Obviously it's not the same there is no circular glitters in red and a few other items but I get the same type of feeling with this.  I put it on.  Check out my pics in the "polish you are wearing" thread.  I really do love it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The first one on the left looks like so much fun.




I can't wait to wear it.

I figured out why I like it so much.  It's almost along the same lines as KB Shimmer Merry Pinkmas.  Obviously it's not the same there is no circular glitters in red and a few other items but I get the same type of feeling with this.  I put it on.  Check out my pics in the "polish you are wearing" thread.  I really do love it.


Saw it, love it, need it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Saw it, love it, need it.
What isn't showing up no matter how many pics I take is there is a tiny hot pink glitter throughout!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY my replacement polish is AMAZING!!!  SQUEAAAAAL. 

New on the left.  Old on the right.  So happy!!!





So happy over this I haven't even opened my Dashing Housewife

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe.  Dashing Housewife gave me a free mini!! I order enough from her lately!!  I am going to shoot some better pics in a few but OMG you guys!! I wasn't expect this but my favorite is The Ole' Pot.  It's a black base with a rainbow glitter shift.  It's GORGEOUS!!!  I hope there's enough sunlight to photograph a macro shot. 





Irish for a day trio.  A Kiss of Clover, No Luck Needed, The Ole' Pot and Baby It's Cold Outside
Awesome nail mail!


----------



## Christa W

Tomorrow Laquerlicious is releasing a special spring polish called Spring Fling on the first day of spring!!!  (that's a lot of spring) For $10 you get the polish and a key fob and $5.00 goes toward Pit Bull rescue.  Not sure if it's a LE or anything.  I know I will be getting it.  She's coming out with a triangle glitter bomb soon too.  I love her polish!!!

Photo credit to Laquerlicious


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tomorrow Laquerlicious is releasing a special spring polish called Spring Fling on the first day of spring!!!  (that's a lot of spring) For $10 you get the polish and a key fob and $5.00 goes toward Pit Bull rescue.  Not sure if it's a LE or anything.  I know I will be getting it.  She's coming out with a triangle glitter bomb soon too.  I love her polish!!!

Photo credit to Laquerlicious





Triangle glitter? I don't think I've seen that yet, but I want to. Maybe after the bills are paid...


----------



## Christa W

I am seriously trying not to spend money but then Dollish Polish came out with an "Ice Scream for Ice Cream collection of awesome looking crellies and I want them!! Every. Single. One.


----------



## Christa W

Getting ready to do my nails in this fantastic glitter bomb I just got!!  This is Spring Fling Laquerlicious.  She even included an extra container of larger glitters in the bow, butterfly and hearts!! 

Please ignore the crappy desk I have it sitting on!









Now if I could only decide on the base color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting ready to do my nails in this fantastic glitter bomb I just got!!  This is Spring Fling Laquerlicious.  She even included an extra container of larger glitters in the bow, butterfly and hearts!! 

Please ignore the crappy desk I have it sitting on!









Now if I could only decide on the base color!
Wow so pretty cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Professor by The Lady Varnishes. I couldn't capture the awesomeness of this polish with my crappy camera, so I snagged a pic off the net. Its got lots of navy and copper glitter and I feel like I dipped my nails in chocolate! And its lilac blossom scented and the bottle came with the cute copper charm in the picture!





(not my picture, but it shows it in all of its glittery glory!)
Do you know whose photo it is?


----------



## Nic1986

Sorry, I haven't been on in a bit. It came from the Lady Varnishes Etsy page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

I got a bunch of polishes from Sweetcheeks Polish and they are so fun! I've tried most already and they are thick but really nice.


----------



## wrkreads

I ordered a bunch of minis from Indie Polish's last sale. Love the light purple Spring Lilac one best.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I got a bunch of polishes from Sweetcheeks Polish and they are so fun! I've tried most already and they are thick but really nice.

I've never heard of this brand.  Cute name. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I ordered a bunch of minis from Indie Polish's last sale. Love the light purple Spring Lilac one best.
Great haul!  I am loving the light purple one too!


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok so I don't know where else to post this, so I'll just show off the stuff here. We went to Fiji and Australia for our honeymoon. We didn't have much down time in Australia, but I did manage to pop into a drug store to check out their nail polish selection. So here's what I picked up:



This is Bourjois Paris 1 second gel polish. I just love the light blue color of this one. It says on the back 1 nail, 1 stroke, 1 second. Color is Bleu Water.



This is Ulta 3 brand, I think it's an Australian brand. I like the glittery goodness of this. Color is Over the Rainbow.



Another Ulta 3 one. Lollipop Lilac.



Faces of Australia brand, this one is called Funky Town. I love the glitter in this and can't wait to try it.



This one is called Peppercorn, and it just looks cool.



This is Models Prefer brand and it's called All that Glitters.



Natio brand in the color Air. I love this one, it'll be perfect for spring. I picked up another polish in Fiji, but I think it got lost in all the packing &amp; unpacking we did.


----------



## NotTheMama

Also, I got a Rainbow Honey mystery box just before we left, and this is what I got:



This is All my Stars.



This is The SoirÃ©e. I also got a nail honey cuticle oil, same size as the polishes, a mini perfume sample in Lavandula scent that smells really good. And I also got a pretty good size (.5oz) foil packet of Rainbow Honey nail honey hand cream. I really liked what I got, I think it was $13.50 shipped. I would order again, but I seriously need to go on a no buy!!! Lol...


----------



## Christa W

And another indie polish is gone forever.  GlitterDaze is closing shop.  Not much remaining but it's 15% off with code GOODBYE if anyone wants to look.  It always makes me sad when that happens.


----------



## NotTheMama

> And another indie polish is gone forever.Â  GlitterDaze is closing shop.Â  Not much remaining but it's 15% off with code GOODBYE if anyone wants to look.Â  It always makes me sad when that happens.Â


 Awww, that was my first indie nail polish sub. What a shame.


----------



## Christa W

I am trying to put myself on a low/no buy but it's not working out so well.  Not only did I buy Dance Legend The Knight which is my number one on my want list but I snagged 4 KB Shimmer polishes on Colores de Carol's blog sale.  Three are from the Misfits collection and one is completely discontinued.  I couldn't resist.  I am as much a collector as I am a polish addict and I already have 2 of the Misfits polishes and the desire to "complete" that collection took over.  I bought Cheerleader, The Peach Pit, Debbie Does Denim and White Noise.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And another indie polish is gone forever.  GlitterDaze is closing shop.  Not much remaining but it's 15% off with code GOODBYE if anyone wants to look.  It always makes me sad when that happens. 

Awww, that was my first indie nail polish sub. What a shame. 
Aw, sad. Thanks for letting us know. I ordered Loyal.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, sad. Thanks for letting us know. I ordered Loyal.
WOW.  So apparently it was an April Fool's joke.  That's messed up like a soup sandwich.  I don't think it was funny one single bit.  I get April Fool's jokes like Zoya's subscription box or Scrangie's new trends for polish including invisible nails but this is just stupid.  I won't be ordering anything from Glitter Daze again.  Why do a "joke" two days ahead of time?  Not sure how you ladies feel about it especially you Sleepy since you just ordered something.  I just think it's hella tacky.

Edit: So the newsletter update says they did it to help clear the way for the redesign that's coming and there will be a discount code LOVEYOU when that happens to give a discount on the new stuff.  I still think it was mean and tacky and I probably won't buy anything from them but I appreciate the explanation at least.


----------



## NotTheMama

Rainbow Honey is doing another mystery box for April, and apparently it's going to be a sub going forward.  You can get a mini mystery box for $10 or full size for $25.  It looks like it's going on sale today at 2:00 EST today.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW.  So apparently it was an April Fool's joke.  That's messed up like a soup sandwich.  I don't think it was funny one single bit.  I get April Fool's jokes like Zoya's subscription box or Scrangie's new trends for polish including invisible nails but this is just stupid.  I won't be ordering anything from Glitter Daze again.  Why do a "joke" two days ahead of time?  Not sure how you ladies feel about it especially you Sleepy since you just ordered something.  I just think it's hella tacky.

Edit: So the newsletter update says they did it to help clear the way for the redesign that's coming and there will be a discount code LOVEYOU when that happens to give a discount on the new stuff.  I still think it was mean and tacky and I probably won't buy anything from them but I appreciate the explanation at least.
Not sure how I feel about that.  They're not my favorite indie polish, and the few that I had from them went to swap boxes.  I think I still have one that I kept, but yeah, two days ahead of time is pushing the joke a bit.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rainbow Honey is doing another mystery box for April, and apparently it's going to be a sub going forward.  You can get a mini mystery box for $10 or full size for $25.  It looks like it's going on sale today at 2:00 EST today.
I saw that.  So tempting!!


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Rainbow Honey is doing another mystery box for April, and apparently it's going to be a sub going forward.  You can get a mini mystery box for $10 or full size for $25.  It looks like it's going on sale today at 2:00 EST today.

I can see myself subbing to this instead of Julep. I've gotten all of their mystery bags so far and have loved every single one. IIRC the February Mystery bag had a mini of Poffin Party, Sparkling Agave, a pot of their nail art glitter, and a sample rollerball of the Sakura Matsuri perfume.

They're adding new and upcoming things in the mystery bag to try, which I love, and makes me feel valued as a customer. (I already love their polish, but the bags make me love them even more.)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure how I feel about that.  They're not my favorite indie polish, and the few that I had from them went to swap boxes.  I think I still have one that I kept, but yeah, two days ahead of time is pushing the joke a bit.
Apparently they are offering refunds due to so many people being really mad.  People are complaining they were tricked into buying something.  Ouch!


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW.  So apparently it was an April Fool's joke.  That's messed up like a soup sandwich.  I don't think it was funny one single bit.  I get April Fool's jokes like Zoya's subscription box or Scrangie's new trends for polish including invisible nails but this is just stupid.  I won't be ordering anything from Glitter Daze again.  Why do a "joke" two days ahead of time?  Not sure how you ladies feel about it especially you Sleepy since you just ordered something.  I just think it's hella tacky.

Edit: So the newsletter update says they did it to help clear the way for the redesign that's coming and there will be a discount code LOVEYOU when that happens to give a discount on the new stuff.  I still think it was mean and tacky and I probably won't buy anything from them but I appreciate the explanation at least.

So not funny. I forgot I was still subbed to their list and got the "gotcha" email. I'm now no longer subbed to their email list and won't be ordering from them in the future.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Apparently they are offering refunds due to so many people being really mad.Â  People are complaining they were tricked into buying something.Â  Ouch!


 Wow...this might come back to bite them in the butt.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, sad. Thanks for letting us know. I ordered Loyal.
WOW.  So apparently it was an April Fool's joke.  That's messed up like a soup sandwich.  I don't think it was funny one single bit.  I get April Fool's jokes like Zoya's subscription box or Scrangie's new trends for polish including invisible nails but this is just stupid.  I won't be ordering anything from Glitter Daze again.  Why do a "joke" two days ahead of time?  Not sure how you ladies feel about it especially you Sleepy since you just ordered something.  I just think it's hella tacky.

Edit: So the newsletter update says they did it to help clear the way for the redesign that's coming and there will be a discount code LOVEYOU when that happens to give a discount on the new stuff.  I still think it was mean and tacky and I probably won't buy anything from them but I appreciate the explanation at least.


I wasn't angry, but I do think it was in poor taste and thoughtless. I replied to their apology e-mail and asked to cancel my order. They refunded me literally within a couple minutes of me sending the e-mail.

I hope that the coming discount code will be worth more than 15%. Did they say when they expect the redesign?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wasn't angry, but I do think it was in poor taste and thoughtless. I replied to their apology e-mail and asked to cancel my order. They refunded me literally within a couple minutes of me sending the e-mail.

I hope that the coming discount code will be worth more than 15%. Did they say when they expect the redesign?
A few weeks.


----------



## Christa W

Awhile back I bought a back up to How I Troll by Polish TBH since it was my favorite thermal.  I got it in the mail and immediately stuck it in a drawer with the rest of my back ups and that was that.  Today I happened to go in there looking for something else and when I set it on the desk I noticed how pink it was.  I don't know if my original bottle was ever that bright. (I honestly don't think it was.  I am going to go back through my photos to find out)  So I put it next to my first bottle and WOW there is a huge difference.





Left is obviously the newer bottle, right is my original bottle. 

Does anyone know if UV polishes loose their changing ability?


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awhile back I bought a back up to How I Troll by Polish TBH since it was my favorite thermal.  I got it in the mail and immediately stuck it in a drawer with the rest of my back ups and that was that.  Today I happened to go in there looking for something else and when I set it on the desk I noticed how pink it was.  I don't know if my original bottle was ever that bright. (I honestly don't think it was.  I am going to go back through my photos to find out)  So I put it next to my first bottle and WOW there is a huge difference.





Left is obviously the newer bottle, right is my original bottle. 

Does anyone know if UV polishes loose their changing ability?
Wow, that really is a big difference!

For what it's worth, Del Sol has this statement on all of their nail polish pages: "*WOW Guarantee: *All Del Sol products are guaranteed to change colors in the sun for the life of the product, through normal use. Wash and dry it as many times as you'd like! (Follow specific washing instructions on product labels." 

I also checked Ruby Wing's website, since they're the other UV polish manufacturer I know of, and couldn't find anything about a life span guarantee either way.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that really is a big difference!

For what it's worth, Del Sol has this statement on all of their nail polish pages: "*WOW Guarantee: *All Del Sol products are guaranteed to change colors in the sun for the life of the product, through normal use. Wash and dry it as many times as you'd like! (Follow specific washing instructions on product labels." 

I also checked Ruby Wing's website, since they're the other UV polish manufacturer I know of, and couldn't find anything about a life span guarantee either way.
Man you are selling me on the Del Sol!!!  I only ask because I feel like unless I buy minis I won't be investing in any more changing polishes for awhile but I love my Dance Legend UV one so I was curious.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man you are selling me on the Del Sol!!!  I only ask because I feel like unless I buy minis I won't be investing in any more changing polishes for awhile but I love my Dance Legend UV one so I was curious.
Haha, that's the one and only one that I've tried so far, since I was able to hit a good sale + coupon code and get 4 polishes for about $17! I love the one I've tried, but I've been in hibernation over the winter and haven't used my others since I wasn't getting out into the sun. I forgot that Dance Legend has some! I've heard good things about Ruby Wing as well, but haven't tried them yet (and definitely can't justify purchasing more polish right now).


----------



## disconik

> Awhile back I bought a back up to How I Troll by Polish TBH since it was my favorite thermal.Â  I got it in the mail and immediately stuck it in a drawer with the rest of my back ups and that was that.Â  Today I happened to go in there looking for something else and when I set it on the desk I noticed how pink it was.Â  I don't know if my original bottle was ever that bright. (I honestly don't think it was.Â  I am going to go back through my photos to find out)Â  So I put it next to my first bottle and WOW there is a huge difference.
> 
> Left is obviously the newer bottle, right is my original bottle.Â  Does anyone know if UV polishes loose their changing ability?


 I think it's likely more the disclaimer that when you order indie polishes, there are variations in batches due to supply and the fact that they're usually hand blended.


----------



## NotTheMama

Any good sales? I need a pick me up...got some news I was not expecting today and my husband is out of town, so it's retail therapy to the rescue.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any good sales? I need a pick me up...got some news I was not expecting today and my husband is out of town, so it's retail therapy to the rescue.
Mentality 420 holos are $5 all month.  A England polishes on sale at Color4Nails for $8.50 each from 04/02-04/04.  Not necessarily a sale but the ice cream polishes from Dollish Polish just launched... let's see what else???

That's all I could find recently anyway.  Sorry to hear about whatever it was.  Sending virtual hugs your way!!!

I just got a bunch from Colores de Carol blog sale.  She had some other indies there too.  Not sure what's left but it might be worth a shot too.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Mentality 420 holos are $5 all month.Â  A England polishes on sale at Color4Nails for $8.50 each from 04/02-04/04.Â  Not necessarily a sale but the ice cream polishes from Dollish Polish just launched... let's see what else??? That's all I could find recently anyway.Â  Sorry to hear about whatever it was.Â  Sending virtual hugs your way!!! I just got a bunch from Colores de Carol blog sale.Â  She had some other indies there too.Â  Not sure what's left but it might be worth a shot too.


 Thanks, even virtual hugs help!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA: and nail polish. Nail polish helps. Lmao!!


----------



## Kelly Silva

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any good sales? I need a pick me up...got some news I was not expecting today and my husband is out of town, so it's retail therapy to the rescue.
Rainbow Honey mystery bags and their new subscription bag. Mini is $10, large is $25. I'm thinking about trying it, it will be my first Indie polish, just waiting for payday. Sorry about your bad news, I hope some good retail therapy helps!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Rainbow Honey mystery bags and their new subscription bag. Mini is $10, large is $25. I'm thinking about trying it, it will be my first Indie polish, just waiting for payday. Sorry about your bad news, I hope some good retail therapy helps!


 Great minds think alike...I already ordered one yesterday!! I got the March one and it was great. I can't wait to get the stupid gel nails off so I can start painting my nails again!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I got a bunch of polishes from Sweetcheeks Polish and they are so fun! I've tried most already and they are thick but really nice.
Nice colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I ordered a bunch of minis from Indie Polish's last sale. Love the light purple Spring Lilac one best.
That's  a nice purple and the green and the end is cute too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so I don't know where else to post this, so I'll just show off the stuff here.

We went to Fiji and Australia for our honeymoon. We didn't have much down time in Australia, but I did manage to pop into a drug store to check out their nail polish selection. So here's what I picked up:





This is Bourjois Paris 1 second gel polish. I just love the light blue color of this one. It says on the back 1 nail, 1 stroke, 1 second. Color is Bleu Water.





This is Ulta 3 brand, I think it's an Australian brand. I like the glittery goodness of this. Color is Over the Rainbow.





Another Ulta 3 one. Lollipop Lilac.





Faces of Australia brand, this one is called Funky Town. I love the glitter in this and can't wait to try it.





This one is called Peppercorn, and it just looks cool.





This is Models Prefer brand and it's called All that Glitters.





Natio brand in the color Air. I love this one, it'll be perfect for spring.

I picked up another polish in Fiji, but I think it got lost in all the packing &amp; unpacking we did.
Awesome nail polish haul, the Faces of Australia is so pretty. Hope you had a great honeymoon!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I got a Rainbow Honey mystery box just before we left, and this is what I got:





This is All my Stars.





This is The SoirÃ©e.

I also got a nail honey cuticle oil, same size as the polishes, a mini perfume sample in Lavandula scent that smells really good. And I also got a pretty good size (.5oz) foil packet of Rainbow Honey nail honey hand cream.

I really liked what I got, I think it was $13.50 shipped. I would order again, but I seriously need to go on a no buy!!! Lol...
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any good sales? I need a pick me up...got some news I was not expecting today and my husband is out of town, so it's retail therapy to the rescue.
365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site:

~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.


----------



## NotTheMama

> 365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site: ~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.


 Oh...I love love mystery bags!! I may have to order one. Ok, who am I kidding? Let me go get my credit card...lol. Thank you for the good wishes, I feel better after a nights sleep. Now is the "ok, so what do we do now?" part.


----------



## NotTheMama

> 365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site: ~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.


 I would love to see pics from last years bag!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh...I love love mystery bags!! I may have to order one.

*Ok, who am I kidding? Let me go get my credit card...lol.*

Thank you for the good wishes, I feel better after a nights sleep. Now is the "ok, so what do we do now?" part.
mauahahahah!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would love to see pics from last years bag!!
Me too!!! (I have to live vicariously through you!!)


----------



## Christa W

SQUEEEEAL.  My KB Shimmers are here!


----------



## NotTheMama

> SQUEEEEAL.Â  My KB Shimmers are here!


 OMG that blue one....grabby hands!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG that blue one....grabby hands!!!
Riiight!  I have only been able to find 2 posts/swatches on it at all.  I guess a big part is it's not a jelly base and it's pretty dark and opaque but the glitter in it are OMG fantastic and I like the way it looks.  It's so different from anything else I have.


----------



## NotTheMama

My 365 days of color mystery bag shipped already....that was super fast. I haven't gone overboard, that was the only thing I ordered last night. But I do have that one, my Rainbow Honey one, my Black Sheep Lacquer one, and my Glitter Guilty one all coming about the same time. My hubby will be like what the hell??? Lol....


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 365 days of color mystery bag shipped already....that was super fast.

I haven't gone overboard, that was the only thing I ordered last night.

But I do have that one, my Rainbow Honey one, my Black Sheep Lacquer one, and my Glitter Guilty one all coming about the same time. My hubby will be like what the hell??? Lol....
Haha, my hubby knows I'm doing a low buy, but I have pre-low-buy polishes coming in so he's all confused and gives me a hard time, too. I'm so tempted by the new Rainbow Honey one!

Have you received shipping info for your BSL box? I signed up with her new system, and in my account it says, "Shipping Label Purchased" but I haven't received any sort of tracking info. I'm not quite sure what to expect this month!


----------



## Christa W

Speaking of Rainbow Honey, it's part of the Ipsy bag this month.  I am so mad I am on the waiting list.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SQUEEEEAL.  My KB Shimmers are here!




OMG! So pretty! Trying to stay away from this thread, LOL.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Haha, my hubby knows I'm doing a low buy, but I have pre-low-buy polishes coming inÂ so he's all confused and gives me a hard time, too. I'm so tempted by the new Rainbow Honey one! Have you received shipping info for your BSL box? I signed up with her new system, and in my account it says, "Shipping Label Purchased" but I haven't received any sort of tracking info. I'm not quite sure what to expect this month!


 I have not, and I signed up for the new system, too.


----------



## JC327

> 365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site: ~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...I love love mystery bags!! I may have to order one. Ok, who am I kidding? Let me go get my credit card...lol. Thank you for the good wishes, I feel better after a nights sleep. Now is the "ok, so what do we do now?" part.
Click to expand...

 Hope whatever it is works out for the best!


----------



## JC327

> 365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site: ~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see pics from last years bag!!
Click to expand...




> 365 days of color has an Easter mystery bag for $20 here is what is says in her site: ~~EASTER BAGS ARE BACK!!! The bags are similar to previous holiday bags. Two full size bottles of polish along with 2-3 random products such as balms, mini polish, oils, creams or scrubs. These bags might also have some polish from "The Romantique" upcoming collection, not released yet!! PS!!!! SOME bags might have extra surprises in them! If you receive a mini easter egg don't forget to check inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got one last year and I loved it! if anyone wants to see pics of last years bag let me know. Also hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see pics from last years bag!!
Click to expand...




> Oh...I love love mystery bags!! I may have to order one. *Ok, who am I kidding? Let me go get my credit card...lol.* Thank you for the good wishes, I feel better after a nights sleep. Now is the "ok, so what do we do now?" part.
> 
> 
> 
> mauahahahah!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see pics from last years bag!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!! (I have to live vicariously through you!!)
Click to expand...

 Last years bag:
















Also added the manis with the polishes I got.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SQUEEEEAL.  My KB Shimmers are here!




Love!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 365 days of color mystery bag shipped already....that was super fast.

I haven't gone overboard, that was the only thing I ordered last night.

But I do have that one, my Rainbow Honey one, my Black Sheep Lacquer one, and my Glitter Guilty one all coming about the same time. My hubby will be like what the hell??? Lol....
That was fast and the owner is super nice!


----------



## kira685

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, my hubby knows I'm doing a low buy, but I have pre-low-buy polishes coming in so he's all confused and gives me a hard time, too. I'm so tempted by the new Rainbow Honey one!

Have you received shipping info for your BSL box? I signed up with her new system, and in my account it says, "Shipping Label Purchased" but I haven't received any sort of tracking info. I'm not quite sure what to expect this month!

I have not, and I signed up for the new system, too. I haven't either, but I was charged on the 20th. I thought she usually started shipping over the first week.. maybe it's a glitch with the new system and tracking notices didn't go out?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG that blue one....grabby hands!!!
Just for you.  Pic taken in the shade.  KB Shimmer  Debbie Does Denim macro.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Just for you.Â  Pic taken in the shade.Â  KB ShimmerÂ  Debbie Does Denim macro.


 Drool......


----------



## disconik

> Just for you.Â  Pic taken in the shade.Â  KB ShimmerÂ  Debbie Does Denim macro.


 Ermagherd!! Love!!


----------



## Christa W

Funny how when you see a polish online you think one thing and when you see it in person you think another.  I am actually falling hard for The Peach Pit.  It's by no means a polish I would normally just buy but because I bought all of them I grabbed it too.  I looks like it's You Autumn Know in a peach base instead of a white base and has the white glitters instead.  I don't have You Autumn Know but it's one I wanted very badly.  I fully thought I would love White Noise the best but it's actually the one I am kind of Meh on. It's like a pastel version of Oh Splat!  (also which I don't own).  Can't decide between this one and Debbie Does Denim I want to wear first.  I chose DDD.  Posting in the "what are you wearing now thread shortly)


----------



## NotTheMama

> Last years bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also added the manis with the polishes I got.


 I love that...can't wait to see what I get!'


----------



## Christa W

Ellagee and YouPolish came up with a collab creation and put DOLPHIN glitters in their polish!!!


----------



## kellsbells

Anyone hear anything from Black Sheep Lacquer? I feel like i usually already have my box by now.


----------



## dressupthedog

> Anyone hear anything from Black Sheep Lacquer? I feel like i usually already have my box by now.


 I got my tracking yesterday.


----------



## kellsbells

> I got my tracking yesterday.


 Ah, o.k. That's good to hear!


----------



## kira685

> I got my tracking yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, o.k. That's good to hear!
Click to expand...

 I did too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> I did too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't gotten mine yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blacksheeplac

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't gotten mine yet.




I had a bit of a problem with my shipping process- I ended up printing labels via both systems and some of you will get double notices and some of you might get none. I learned a lot this month- and caused myself so much more work! Next month's will go smoothly without a hitch, thanks for everyone's patience! Everyone should see their packages by the end of this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells

Thanks for the update!



> I had a bit of a problem with my shipping process- I ended up printing labelsÂ via both systems and some of you will get double notices and some of you might get none.Â I learned a lot this month- and caused myself so much more work! Next month's will go smoothly without a hitch, thanks for everyone's patience! Everyone should see their packages by the end of this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


----------



## lochnessie

> I had a bit of a problem with my shipping process- I ended up printing labelsÂ via both systems and some of you will get double notices and some of you might get none.Â I learned a lot this month- and caused myself so much more work! Next month's will go smoothly without a hitch, thanks for everyone's patience! Everyone should see their packages by the end of this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Hooray! I thought it might be growing pains with the new system - thanks for the update, and welcome to the boards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> I had a bit of a problem with my shipping process- I ended up printing labelsÂ via both systems and some of you will get double notices and some of you might get none.Â I learned a lot this month- and caused myself so much more work! Next month's will go smoothly without a hitch, thanks for everyone's patience! Everyone should see their packages by the end of this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I can't wait for our move to be over so I have a shipping address and can sign up again!


----------



## blacksheeplac

Quote:
Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for our move to be over so I have a shipping address and can sign up again!

Thanks you got lucky and missed my month of growing pains!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Black and white spoiler is up of the Pretty and Polished box!





Looks like a large crelly, a large darker polish of some sort, 2 smaller crellies, and other treats! Tempting; hopefully there'll be a colored spoiler before the box goes on sale.
[Edited to put in spoiler, since I couldn't do it on my phone]


----------



## NotTheMama

> Black and white spoiler is up of the Pretty and Polished box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a large crelly, a large darker polish of some sort, 2 smaller crellies, and other treats! Tempting; hopefully there'll be a colored spoiler before the box goes on sale.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Edited to put in spoiler, since I couldn't do it on my phone] I do not need more polish....I do not need more polish.....


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do not need more polish....I do not need more polish.....
I know the feeling! I'm on a low-buy this month, but my BSL subscription and the P&amp;P box are my two "allowed" purchases. If I don't pick up the P&amp;P box, I'll place an order someplace else... but aggh, so many tempting polishes!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know the feeling! I'm on a low-buy this month, but my BSL subscription and the P&amp;P box are my two "allowed" purchases. If I don't pick up the P&amp;P box, I'll place an order someplace else... but aggh, so many tempting polishes!
I got stuck with a shift I don't want at work which is the 12-8pm shift.  This makes it way harder on me for a no buy/low buy since I work from home and am next to a computer and at night things slow way down.  This reduces the amount of polish I buy on my afternoon trips to my various stores (Marshalls, Ross, Bealls Outlet) but it's going to kill me with the indies.  Way more time to online shop!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I got stuck with a shift I don't want at work which is the 12-8pm shift.Â  This makes it way harder on me for a no buy/low buy since I work from home and am next to a computer and at night things slow way down.Â  This reduces the amount of polish I buy on my afternoon trips to my various stores (Marshalls, Ross, Bealls Outlet) but it's going to kill me with the indies.Â  Way more time to online shop!!!


 If you spot any good deals, please share!! Especially mystery bags!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you spot any good deals, please share!! Especially mystery bags!!





Colors by Llarowe has an OOOPS mystery bag today at the restock


----------



## Christa W

I am looking for a nice blue holo.  I'd like a strong holo maybe a good sapphire blue color.  And GO...


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking for a nice blue holo.  I'd like a strong holo maybe a good sapphire blue color.  And GO...
Hmm... I've heard good things about Spellbound Nail's Leave the Brakes on. It's sold out in her Storenvy shop, but it's up on Etsy.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe has an OOOPS mystery bag today at the restock
Aggh, I had one in my cart and made it most of the way through checkout, including paypal, but then lost it at the last minute since there's no cart hold. Ah, well, it's a sign that I shouldn't be breaking my low-buy for it anyway...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aggh, I had one in my cart and made it most of the way through checkout, including paypal, but then lost it at the last minute since there's no cart hold. Ah, well, it's a sign that I shouldn't be breaking my low-buy for it anyway...
I usually try for the evening one less drama


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm... I've heard good things about Spellbound Nail's Leave the Brakes on. It's sold out in her Storenvy shop, but it's up on Etsy.
WOW!  That's intense!!!  I will see if it's still there on Friday!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Aggh, I had one in my cart and made it most of the way through checkout, including paypal, but then lost it at the last minute since there's no cart hold. Ah, well, it's a sign that I shouldn't be breaking my low-buy for it anyway...


 They were sold out by the time I got in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, it's not like I need any more polish right now...


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aggh, I had one in my cart and made it most of the way through checkout, including paypal, but then lost it at the last minute since there's no cart hold. Ah, well, it's a sign that I shouldn't be breaking my low-buy for it anyway...
I usually try for the evening one less drama


+1.  Anything I've ever wanted from a Llarowe restock I've gotten in the evening.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking for a nice blue holo.  I'd like a strong holo maybe a good sapphire blue color.  And GO...

Super Black has a nice blue holo called Torque.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Super Black has a nice blue holo called Torque.
Stunning!  This is why I got to you guys!!  I should actually look to see if A England has one.  I am super in love with their formula.  Not sure why I didn't think of it before.  I don't recall seeing one but hey it can't hurt to look.

OK So I am stupid.  LOL.  I forgot about Tristam!!!  Wish I would have paid attention and ordered when they were on sale last week!!  Although it's not as linear as what I am looking for.  I still want it.

Found another one that's pretty.  Anyone tried Cirque polishes?  Bejeweled is the one I am interested in.  Cirque's website is down but it's still avail on Amazon for now.


----------



## disconik

There's a polish brand I'm trying to remember the name of and I'm sure you all can help. Her store was packed with different colors and the majority of the names were all one word like "venom" and "cloudy" and "apathetic" (don't know if those were any of the actual names). I know it's not much to go on but your ladies are damned resourceful!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a polish brand I'm trying to remember the name of and I'm sure you all can help. Her store was packed with different colors and the majority of the names were all one word like "venom" and "cloudy" and "apathetic" (don't know if those were any of the actual names). I know it's not much to go on but your ladies are damned resourceful!
Hmmm... Any idea if it was on an etsy shop or in a custom shop? That might help narrow it down a bit. The first brand that comes to mind with a huge color selection and all one word names is Mentality (they have a few on etsy; most polishes are up on their big cartel site). 

I like challenges like this; I'm always determined to find an answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

> Hmmm... Any idea if it was on an etsy shop or in a custom shop? That might help narrow it down a bit.Â The first brand that comes to mind with a huge color selection and all one word names is Mentality (they have a few on etsy; most polishes are up on their big cartel site).Â  I like challenges like this; I'm always determined to find an answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're a genius!!! Mentality is the one!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're a genius!!! Mentality is the one!!!
Woohoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> Hmmm... Any idea if it was on an etsy shop or in a custom shop? That might help narrow it down a bit.Â The first brand that comes to mind with a huge color selection and all one word names is Mentality (they have a few on etsy; most polishes are up on their big cartel site).Â  I like challenges like this; I'm always determined to find an answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And Jeanette. Let's not forget Mentality has a polish named Jeanette. Which just happens to be my name. And Mentality even spells it correctly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!  That's intense!!!  I will see if it's still there on Friday!!!
Ooh, I just thought to check Literary Lacquers, since I like her holos, too... check out "The Ultimate Outlaw" for another blue holo!


----------



## lochnessie

Ohhhh @Christa W.... I think this month's Pretty &amp; Polished box is calling your name. The blog From Polish, With Love has the review/sneak peek up with swatches!

A milky crelly with all sorts of fun glitter and a blue holo! The blue holo may not be as strong as what you were looking for, though.




Ahh, I &lt;3 the holo but I don't know how I feel about the large crelly - it's a lot of fun, but not my usual style. To save my low-buy budget for something else or buy the box... that is the question.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Ohhhh @Christa W .... I think this month's Pretty &amp; Polished box is calling your name. The blog From Polish, With Love has the review/sneak peek up with swatches!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A milky crelly with all sorts of fun glitter and a blue holo! The blue holo may not be as strong as what you were looking for, though.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ahh, I &lt;3 the holo but I don't know how I feel about the large crelly - it's a lot of fun, but not my usual style. To save my low-buy budget for something else or buy the box... that is the question. I'm not a fan of white based polishes, so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh @Christa W.... I think this month's Pretty &amp; Polished box is calling your name. The blog From Polish, With Love has the review/sneak peek up with swatches!

A milky crelly with all sorts of fun glitter and a blue holo! The blue holo may not be as strong as what you were looking for, though.




Ahh, I &lt;3 the holo but I don't know how I feel about the large crelly - it's a lot of fun, but not my usual style. To save my low-buy budget for something else or buy the box... that is the question.

Gahhh!  That is me! If it had been any other time when money was no issue I'd be all over it. Just worried $22 plus shipping is over my budget.. But it's til the end of the month right?  I will have to see.  I guess overall for value purposes it's a great deal and I think I would love them all.  So torn!!!


----------



## lochnessie

> Gahhh!Â  That is me! If it had been any other time when money was no issue I'd be all over it. Just worried $22 plus shipping is over my budget.. But it's til the end of the month right?Â  I will have to see.Â  I guess overall for value purposes it's a great deal and I think I would love them all.Â  So torn!!!


 Shipping is included, at least, so it's $22. They go through the end of the month or until sold out. The first month sold out in a few days, but I don't think they sold out at all last month, so there should be time! Not spending money you can't spend is always a good idea, though!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Shipping is included, at least, so it's $22. They go through the end of the month or until sold out. The first month sold out in a few days, but I don't think they sold out at all last month, so there should be time! Not spending money you can't spend is always a good idea, though!
With shipping might change it for me!  I will have to see what I have extra on Friday.  I have some time to decide.  I may pass just because I shouldn't be getting any more polish unless it's a MUST like my OPI sheer tints.  I can make a blue holo using my Mentality top coat.  I just want one really bad for some reason.  Must.  Save.  Money.  My sweetie just bought me the Lego Hobbit game for PS3 last night.  I really shouldn't annoy him with any more polish hoarding!!!  I am a lucky girl with as much as I have already.  Plus I signed up for a Reddit polish exchange. 

I am seriously conflicted!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my 365 days of color grab bag. I like what I got, and it came in a really cute little bag.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here is my 365 days of color grab bag. I like what I got, and it came in a really cute little bag.
cute!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I just thought to check Literary Lacquers, since I like her holos, too... check out "The Ultimate Outlaw" for another blue holo!
Man that was is stunning too.  I remember someone looking for a Hit Polish holo dupe and someone suggested Literary Lacquers.  If it's a similar formula I am sold.  I will wait til payday and see what I have.  I am actually thinking I might have to shrink the polish budget even further than I was hoping for so only one polish might be in order.  But it's only for 2 weeks.  I can go that long without buying something right???

In the meantime I threw on Zoya Dream! 

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.  (Now back to Lego Hobbiting)


----------



## lochnessie

My Black Sheep Lacquer box came today! I'm quite pleased with it!



Spoiler



First of all, the bag itself was absolutely adorable.





I got Vampire Girl, an unnamed mini, and Lemon Drop:



 
Lemon Drop is a great yellow crelly with round white and hex-shaped purple, pink, and white glitters. I must admit, yellow polishes are growing on me! This is 2 thin coats:





So in love with this periwinkle colored mini with gold glitters; I've been looking at buying polishes similar to this, so this is perfect! This is one thick coat:



 
Last but not least is Vampire Girl, which is a dark red to hot pink(ish? it's a very red pink) thermal with some scattered holo shimmer. It reminds me of Pretty &amp; Polished's Good Vibrations, but I think the P&amp;P changes to a lighter pink color and leans a little more brown in the dark state (and doesn't have the gorgeous shimmer that this one does)!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Has anyone seen the new glitter polish swatches LoveAngelinePolish is posting on Instagram? OMG. Fantastic! Too bad I'm quitting my horrible job next week and I'm now on a no-buy for the foreseeable future. I have an interview on Monday and some other prospects, so I'm not to worried yet.


----------



## kellsbells

> My Black Sheep Lacquer box came today! I'm quite pleased with it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the bag itself was absolutely adorable.
> 
> I got Vampire Girl, an unnamed mini, and Lemon Drop:
> 
> Lemon Drop is a great yellow crelly with round white and hex-shaped purple, pink, and white glitters. I must admit, yellow polishes are growing on me! This is 2 thin coats:
> 
> So in love with this periwinkle colored mini with gold glitters; I've been looking at buying polishes similar to this, so this is perfect! This is one thick coat:
> 
> Last but not least is Vampire Girl, which is a dark red to hot pink(ish? it's a very red pink) thermal with some scattered holo shimmer. It reminds me of Pretty &amp; Polished's Good Vibrations, but I think the P&amp;P changes to a lighter pink color and leans a little more brown in the dark state (and doesn't have the gorgeous shimmer that this one does)!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow! Looks like a great month. I can't wait to get mine, it's my favorite polish sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is the mini a thermal? I thought i saw her post something on fb about a periwinkle to white thermal?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Black Sheep Lacquer box came today! I'm quite pleased with it!



Spoiler



First of all, the bag itself was absolutely adorable.





I got Vampire Girl, an unnamed mini, and Lemon Drop:



 
Lemon Drop is a great yellow crelly with round white and hex-shaped purple, pink, and white glitters. I must admit, yellow polishes are growing on me! This is 2 thin coats:





So in love with this periwinkle colored mini with gold glitters; I've been looking at buying polishes similar to this, so this is perfect! This is one thick coat:



 
Last but not least is Vampire Girl, which is a dark red to hot pink(ish? it's a very red pink) thermal with some scattered holo shimmer. It reminds me of Pretty &amp; Polished's Good Vibrations, but I think the P&amp;P changes to a lighter pink color and leans a little more brown in the dark state (and doesn't have the gorgeous shimmer that this one does)!






 Love this!!


----------



## kira685

I got mine too!

I also got Vampire Girl and the unnamed blue that just totally reminds me of Cinderella. I was so happy my second full size polish was Lips Like Sugar 



   i hate yellow polish lol


----------



## theexxception

I got mine too!



Spoiler



I got a large size of the blue with gold glitters it's name is Farore. I also got a large of Lemon drop. And a small unmarked one that is a dark pink metallic.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here is my 365 days of color grab bag. I like what I got, and it came in a really cute little bag.
Nice! I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Black Sheep Lacquer box came today! I'm quite pleased with it!



Spoiler



First of all, the bag itself was absolutely adorable.





I got Vampire Girl, an unnamed mini, and Lemon Drop:



 
Lemon Drop is a great yellow crelly with round white and hex-shaped purple, pink, and white glitters. I must admit, yellow polishes are growing on me! This is 2 thin coats:





So in love with this periwinkle colored mini with gold glitters; I've been looking at buying polishes similar to this, so this is perfect! This is one thick coat:



 
Last but not least is Vampire Girl, which is a dark red to hot pink(ish? it's a very red pink) thermal with some scattered holo shimmer. It reminds me of Pretty &amp; Polished's Good Vibrations, but I think the P&amp;P changes to a lighter pink color and leans a little more brown in the dark state (and doesn't have the gorgeous shimmer that this one does)!






 Love that yellow!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! Looks like a great month. I can't wait to get mine, it's my favorite polish sub



Is the mini a thermal? I thought i saw her post something on fb about a periwinkle to white thermal?
Ack, I just tested it, and it totally is! Awesome!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I got mine too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got a large size of the blue with gold glitters it's name is Farore. I also got a large of Lemon drop. And a small unmarked one that is a dark pink metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same ones as you. Even though yellow polishes aren't my favorite, this one looks interesting. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Nice! I am still waiting on mine.


 Please post pics when you get it, I'd love to see if there's differences.


----------



## NotTheMama

It's been nail mail week here. I got my previously posted 365 grab bag, my Black Sheep Lacquer bag and here is my Glitter Guilty box for this month. She did a Disney's Frozen theme, and I just love these polishes. I haven't seen the movie yet, so hubby &amp; I will have to rent it soon. I've already done a mani with these, on one hand I did all purple with the blue as an accent nail, and on the other hand I did all blue with the purple as an accent. Looks really cute!!


----------



## theexxception

> I got the same ones as you. Even though yellow polishes aren't my favorite, this one looks interesting. I'll give it a shot.


 Did you have a name on your mini? And yeah I think the yellow looks pretty cool although all the glitter seems to have settled to one side for me and even with rolling and shaking it doesn't seem to move so we will see how it applies.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you have a name on your mini?
And yeah I think the yellow looks pretty cool although all the glitter seems to have settled to one side for me and even with rolling and shaking it doesn't seem to move so we will see how it applies.
I applied the yellow on a few nails this morning, and found that if I stood the bottle upside down for a few minutes, most of the glitter in the bottle moved around pretty well (I still had some stuck to the side) and I didn't have any application problems. My impression is that the glitter is dense enough in the bottle, but the base is somewhat thin so it settles fairly quickly.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Did you have a name on your mini? And yeah I think the yellow looks pretty cool although all the glitter seems to have settled to one side for me and even with rolling and shaking it doesn't seem to move so we will see how it applies.


 Nope, no name on the mini.


----------



## kira685

> Wow! Looks like a great month. I can't wait to get mine, it's my favorite polish sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is the mini a thermal? I thought i saw her post something on fb about a periwinkle to white thermal?
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, I just tested it, and it totally is! Awesome!
Click to expand...

 Do you use base/topcoat with the thermal polishes? I'm a noob.. I used my BL horsepower and seche topcoat and there's no thermal effect


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you use base/topcoat with the thermal polishes? I'm a noob.. I used my BL horsepower and seche topcoat and there's no thermal effect
Nope.  Nothing special.  I don't use any base coat with mine just out of habit.  Top coat has never affected any I own.  Some are way more sensitive than others.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope.  Nothing special.  I don't use any base coat with mine just out of habit.  Top coat has never affected any I own.  Some are way more sensitive than others.
Same with me - I use a top coat and base coat just like I do with any other polishes

On a related note, I'm amazed that I can still smell a scented polish through multiple layers of other polish and a topcoat! I used one coat of Fresh Paint's "Alex's Lemonade" (lemon scented) as an undie for my BSL "Lemon Drop" and I can still smell it. This is my first time using a scented polish, and I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## theexxception

> Same with me - I use a top coat and base coat just like I do with any other polishes On a related note, I'm amazed that I can still smell a scented polish through multiple layers of other polish and a topcoat! I used one coat ofÂ Fresh Paint'sÂ "Alex's Lemonade" (lemon scented) as an undie for my BSL "Lemon Drop" and I can still smell it. This is my first time using a scented polish, and I'm pleasantly surprised.Â


 That sounds awesome


----------



## blacksheeplac

Post pictures! I'm dying to see Lemon Drop in action.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I specifically made it on the thin side, I should have written a note with it to get everyone to turn it upside down first. It was in my head to do it but totally forgot! I had it in a thicker base, but I find with the thicker crelly's the glitter gets covered up with the colour too easily. I love reading this site and getting all of your input, I'm really happy I found this board!


----------



## lochnessie

> Post pictures! I'm dying to see Lemon Drop in action.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I specifically made it on the thin side, I should have written a note with it to get everyone to turn it upside down first. It was in my head to do it but totally forgot!Â I had it in a thicker base, but I find with the thicker crelly's the glitter gets covered up with the colour too easily. I love reading this site and getting all of your input, I'm really happy IÂ found this board!


 Not the best picture (phone at my desk!), but here you go: Lemon Drop on my thumb (2 costs with an undie of Fresh Paint Alex's Lemonade), and Mod Lacquers Powdered Confection collection on my other fingers:


----------



## blacksheeplac

EEEEE this picture makes me so happy!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not the best picture (phone at my desk!), but here you go: Lemon Drop on my thumb (2 costs with an undie of Fresh Paint Alex's Lemonade), and Mod Lacquers Powdered Confection collection on my other fingers:



So cute!  Looks like Easter Candy!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice! I am still waiting on mine.

Please post pics when you get it, I'd love to see if there's differences. Will do.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *blacksheeplac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Post pictures! I'm dying to see Lemon Drop in action.





I specifically made it on the thin side, I should have written a note with it to get everyone to turn it upside down first. It was in my head to do it but totally forgot! I had it in a thicker base, but I find with the thicker crelly's the glitter gets covered up with the colour too easily. I love reading this site and getting all of your input, I'm really happy I found this board!

Not the best picture (phone at my desk!), but here you go: Lemon Drop on my thumb (2 costs with an undie of Fresh Paint Alex's Lemonade), and Mod Lacquers Powdered Confection collection on my other fingers:



So pretty, reminds me of Easter candy.


----------



## Christa W

I decided to order the mystery mini bag from Rainbow Honey since I didn't get off the wait list for Ipsy until after the bag was shipped for April.   I still got 25% off an order so I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I decided to order the mystery mini bag from Rainbow Honey since I didn't get off the wait list for Ipsy until after the bag was shipped for April.Â Â  I still got 25% off an order so I thought I would give it a shot.Â


 It looks really good this month. Mine is apparently walking here and should arrive on Monday. I might sign up for the monthly sub, but we have a dr appointment on Monday which could lead to some expensive non-insurance covered treatments so I'm going to hold off til after that. Not to mention that I need more polish like I need a hole in my head. But her minis are so darn cute!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks really good this month. Mine is apparently walking here and should arrive on Monday.

I might sign up for the monthly sub, but we have a dr appointment on Monday which could lead to some expensive non-insurance covered treatments so I'm going to hold off til after that. Not to mention that I need more polish like I need a hole in my head. But her minis are so darn cute!!!
I am pretty excited it will be my first Rainbow Honey.  Also I am sure there is some color/shade/finish you don't have.  I hope everything goes well Monday!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I am pretty excited it will be my first Rainbow Honey.Â  Also I am sure there is some color/shade/finish you don't have.Â  I hope everything goes well Monday!Â


 Thanks!! I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## theexxception

I am loving Farore by Black Sheep Lacquer it is pretty much white with gold pieces when warm and a medium blue when under cold water. And when I went to get a pickle out of the jar it turned dark blue I was so surprised love it. Oh and it changes just by going outside in the morning. I have short nails so I'm glad it is sensitive.


----------



## Bflopolska

I just read some blog postings about the "jelly sandwich" technique and I'm itching to try it! I have the Ipsy code for Rainbow Honey so I want to check there--do they have the kind of jelly polishes I would need for that kind of look? And what other companies and shades can you recommend?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just read some blog postings about the "jelly sandwich" technique and I'm itching to try it! I have the Ipsy code for Rainbow Honey so I want to check there--do they have the kind of jelly polishes I would need for that kind of look? And what other companies and shades can you recommend?

I have read good things about The Nail Junkie for jellies. I've personally had good success with using Zoya for jelly sandwiches; Frida, Paloma, and Katherine. I've seen good results with Wet 'n' Wild 2% Milk and Essie Marshmallow. Wet 'n' Wild Fuchsiarama is a great one. Revlon Sheer Seafoam.


----------



## Christa W

Curse my low/now buy.  Mentality is releasing a set with a black and white stamping polish plus 10 "glaze" polishes.  Basically those are their version of jelly/sheers.  Whole set is only $50.  Domestic shipping is always free.  This is a great deal.  Too bad the BF will never go for it!!

Picture used from the FB post.


----------



## LinaMingo

My eyeballs just fell out!!!


----------



## Christa W

I asked her how much they would be after the initial offering and she responded about $6 each.  I may have to get two per paycheck instead!!!


----------



## LinaMingo

Did she say how long the intro price is for? I already planned a rainbow heart purchase with my ipsy code. Eek what to do what to do.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did she say how long the intro price is for? I already planned a rainbow heart purchase with my ipsy code. Eek what to do what to do.
She did not.


----------



## lochnessie

Aww, those are pretty! I'm really curious to play with some sheer polishes. Curse my low buy (and some failing at low buying)... I picked up a few Gothic Gala Lacquers polishes (allowed on my low buy since I didn't pick up the Pretty &amp; Polished box), but then I bit on a Fab.com deal for Rainbow Honey polishes. I might have to pick up a few of Mentality's sheers on their own, but I can't justify the full set!


----------



## Bflopolska

What is the fab.com deal with Rainbow Honey, and can it be used with this month's Ipsy code?


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is the fab.com deal with Rainbow Honey, and can it be used with this month's Ipsy code?
On the website fab.com, they're running a deal for 50% off clearance items, including 2 Rainbow Honey sets. It can't be used with the Rainbow Honey ipsy code. The sale only goes through tonight, I believe.

Click on this link: http://fab.com/redeem/friendsandfamily . It should bring you to fab.com, and say that you've activated the 50% off clearance code.

And then either search for Rainbow Honey, or use this link: http://fab.com/search/?q=rainbow+honey&amp;designer[]=rainbow-honey&amp;page=1 - there are 2 sets on there. I think shipping is ~$6 or free with orders &gt;$49. I picked up some other gifts and got free shipping when I placed my order.


----------



## disconik

I just had to share because I never win giveaways!  I won a free mystery box from cult nails on facebook the other day!  I'm so excited!  I haven't tried any of their polishes yet so I'm really looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just had to share because I never win giveaways!  I won a free mystery box from cult nails on facebook the other day!  I'm so excited!  I haven't tried any of their polishes yet so I'm really looking forward to receiving it!
OMG grats.  I have one I got from Donna D for Christmas and I love it.  I can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just had to share because I never win giveaways!  I won a free mystery box from cult nails on facebook the other day!  I'm so excited!  I haven't tried any of their polishes yet so I'm really looking forward to receiving it!
Congrats!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have read good things about The Nail Junkie for jellies. I've personally had good success with using Zoya for jelly sandwiches; Frida, Paloma, and Katherine. I've seen good results with Wet 'n' Wild 2% Milk and Essie Marshmallow. Wet 'n' Wild Fuchsiarama is a great one. Revlon Sheer Seafoam.
I am totally buying those 3 for the Earth Day promo!!


----------



## JC327

My mystery bag from 365 Days of color is here!







I got 2 full sized bottles of you've got to be orchid-Ing me and frolicking. A full size cuticle oil in Paris amour and a nail polish mini of just blue &amp; I. Super happy with everything I got.


----------



## wrkreads

I got really lucky when Ellagee did a mystery Easter box last month, and managed to snag a box.



Spoiler



The box had 4 mini polishes: Beam Me Up, Delight, Unreleased Prototype and Lucy in the Sky.





I tried Delight right away and loved the look. There was apparently something wrong with my bottle since the formula was a disaster and it was super goopy, so she's sending me a new bottle.





I've sampled the other polishes, but haven't worn them yet. Beam Me Up gives a gold shimmer, the prototype is silver and black glitter, and Lucy in the Sky is a very strong holo topcoat with silver glitter.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got really lucky when Ellagee did a mystery Easter box last month, and managed to snag a box.



Spoiler



The box had 4 mini polishes: Beam Me Up, Delight, Unreleased Prototype and Lucy in the Sky.





I tried Delight right away and loved the look. There was apparently something wrong with my bottle since the formula was a disaster and it was super goopy, so she's sending me a new bottle.





I've sampled the other polishes, but haven't worn them yet. Beam Me Up gives a gold shimmer, the prototype is silver and black glitter, and Lucy in the Sky is a very strong holo topcoat with silver glitter.


 Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327

I forgot to add 365 days of color has a 25% off for Easter and the mystery bags are still available.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mystery bag from 365 Days of color is here!







I got 2 full sized bottles of you've got to be orchid-Ing me and frolicking.
A full size cuticle oil in Paris amour and a nail polish mini of just blue &amp; I.
Super happy with everything I got.
I love all three of the polish colors!


----------



## Christa W

My Rainbow Honey order is still in pre-shipment status.  I realize they are probably so overwhelmed by orders since the Ipsy bag but this is just seems like a really long time since I ordered it.  I almost forgot it was coming.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mystery bag from 365 Days of color is here!







I got 2 full sized bottles of you've got to be orchid-Ing me and frolicking.
A full size cuticle oil in Paris amour and a nail polish mini of just blue &amp; I.
Super happy with everything I got.
I love all three of the polish colors!

Thanks!


----------



## lochnessie

Pretty and Polished is having a sale today! Code is happybirthday for 30% off everything but beauty boxes. Luckily my last order from them wasn't too long ago, so I think I can resist...


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Pretty and Polished is having a sale today! Code is happybirthday for 30% off everything but beauty boxes. Luckily my last order from them wasn't too long ago, so I think I can resist...


Oh MAN!! The box was what I wanted.  LOL.


----------



## Christa W

Got my Rainbow Honey April Mystery box today.  I didn't take pictures of everything.  I cheated and googled it while I was waiting so I knew what I was expecting.  Funny thing is before I did that I actually ended up buying a pink that was very similar to the creme shade that was included.  For getting my 25% off I was pleased with the package.  I am not sure if I will do it in the future or not.  Maybe I will wait until I see what it is and then can decide if I want it.  I love the mini size because who am I kidding.  I have way too much polish and it's not even funny. 

I love the formula of the creme polish very much.  It was 2 easy coats.  I am not thrilled with the brush it seemed a bit long but I got over that fairly quickly.  This is Cameo 18.  This photo is closer to what it actually looks like IRL.  It's very bright.  I love this kind of shade with my pedicure or when my skin is especially tanned.  (which my hands usually are it's the rest of me that is so pale it's almost clear)





I added the glitter of Stellar Treat on top.  Only 2 of the fingers actually got stars and those are the ones barely showing.  I love tiny little stars.  They lay perfectly.  I will try and get a macro with my DSLR later. 




Lastly I did a compare shot of the polish I just bought which is from the LA Colors Flash Pop polishes.  This is Expressionalism.  The Rainbow Honey is more opaque but similar.  They look slightly different in the bottle are literally almost dupes on the nail wheel.  Good thing I love this type of Barbie pink!!  You can tell because my PS3 controller is almost the same shade!


----------



## Christa W

So the other goodies I got with my Rainbow Honey mystery bag included a cosmetic pigment called Sperkling Agave (yes that's what mine says sperkling not sparkling).  I immediately decided I was going to take it and make me a polish out of it.  I grabbed clear polish and a piece of paper and went to town.  I made a mess.  I made it too thick.  I made it too thin... I had a blast...

Then I realized... I already have this polish... it's called Zoya Dillon. 

/sigh.




In certain lighting it looks more teal. 




And here's a terrible photo but a good comparison.  Pointer and middle are franken, ring and pinkie are Dillon.

Maybe I should throw some glitter in it and make a crelly!


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> So the other goodies I got with my Rainbow Honey mystery bag included a cosmetic pigment called Sperkling Agave (yes that's what mine says sperkling not sparkling).  I immediately decided I was going to take it and make me a polish out of it.  I grabbed clear polish and a piece of paper and went to town.  I made a mess.  I made it too thick.  I made it too thin... I had a blast...
> 
> Then I realized... I already have this polish... it's called Zoya Dillon.
> 
> /sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franken.jpg
> 
> In certain lighting it looks more teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franken 2.jpg
> 
> And here's a terrible photo but a good comparison.  Pointer and middle are franken, ring and pinkie are Dillon.
> 
> Maybe I should throw some glitter in it and make a crelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franken compare.jpg


OMG, that is TOO funny, sounds like something I would do.  I ended up subbing to Rainbow Honey for the mini mystery bags.  I wasn't going to, we are going to have a ton of medical bills here soon, but I figure a few months of pretties aren't going to make or break us.  Plus I really like the ones I've gotten.


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> OMG, that is TOO funny, sounds like something I would do.  I ended up subbing to Rainbow Honey for the mini mystery bags.  I wasn't going to, we are going to have a ton of medical bills here soon, but I figure a few months of pretties aren't going to make or break us.  Plus I really like the ones I've gotten.


My boyfriend read my post when it was up and he looks over at me and says "And that's why I don't buy you any nail polish"!  I sent him to Ulta today to see if they had the OPI Glitter Off and he was such a trooper.  It wasn't there but he got me a comic book instead. 

I really want to get just one really perfect sub box for me that doesn't cost too much.  I start Ipsy in May which is cool but I want one that's just nail related and runs about $10.  Any ideas?  I just got my boyfriend Loot Crate which is $20 so I told him I get to spend $20 also.  (which in itself is funny because I buy polish all the time in excess of more than $20 but I want to be guaranteed that I will get something so I can "budget" it in!!)


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> My boyfriend read my post when it was up and he looks over at me and says "And that's why I don't buy you any nail polish"!  I sent him to Ulta today to see if they had the OPI Glitter Off and he was such a trooper.  It wasn't there but he got me a comic book instead.
> 
> I really want to get just one really perfect sub box for me that doesn't cost too much.  I start Ipsy in May which is cool but I want one that's just nail related and runs about $10.  Any ideas?  I just got my boyfriend Loot Crate which is $20 so I told him I get to spend $20 also.  (which in itself is funny because I buy polish all the time in excess of more than $20 but I want to be guaranteed that I will get something so I can "budget" it in!!)


Hmmm....I really don't know.  The nail polish subs I have are:

Glitter Guilty (you can get a free extra mini in your first box if you email her and mention her FB post after subbing, ends Saturday)  I really like this one, been subbed to it the longest.  She's great and before when she was really customizing each box, I asked for a Blackhawks polish and she nailed it.  You get a full size, a mini and a treat (chocolate in the winter, some other kind of candy in the summer) for $15.99 per month.

Rainbow Honey mini mystery bag which I just subbed to.  I got 2 of her mystery bags and loved them both. 

Julep which I skip 99% of the time.  I did order this months box because I wanted those Quick Dry Drops.  I have an Avon quick dry spray that they don't make anymore and I LOVE LOVE it, so I figured I'd try Julep's.  I added on the cuticle pusher to see if it can help with my crappy clean up jobs.  I swear most of the time it looks like a blind 4 year old painted my nails in the dark.

Black Sheep Lacquer-I really like this one, too.  Now that she's sending out only polishes and no more bath products, I like it even better.  I forget if we get 2 full size and one mini...or the other way around...but I think it's 2 full size.  She recently raised her price a bit I think, but I'm in under the $15 per month plan, so I'm not sure what her cost is now, but I think it's still under $20.

I think that's it.  Besides various mystery bags &amp; such that I order when I have money and can find some interesting ones or a deal or coupon code.  I honestly think mystery bags are my favorite because it takes away some of the decision.  I could have a ton of polishes in my cart and know I shouldn't buy them all, but I can't choose an acceptable number to buy.  With a mystery bag, I know I'll get X number of polishes for X amount of money.  I'll either like them all, or I won't but honestly, I'll try almost any polish on myself before deciding to get rid of it.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> My boyfriend read my post when it was up and he looks over at me and says "And that's why I don't buy you any nail polish"!  I sent him to Ulta today to see if they had the OPI Glitter Off and he was such a trooper.  It wasn't there but he got me a comic book instead.
> 
> I really want to get just one really perfect sub box for me that doesn't cost too much.  I start Ipsy in May which is cool but I want one that's just nail related and runs about $10.  Any ideas?  I just got my boyfriend Loot Crate which is $20 so I told him I get to spend $20 also.  (which in itself is funny because I buy polish all the time in excess of more than $20 but I want to be guaranteed that I will get something so I can "budget" it in!!)


I get the hubby loot crate and he loves it.


----------



## bonita22

Has anyone tried Lilypad Lacquer? I recently won a giveaway on Facebook, so I'll be receiving 2 custom colors. I'm really excited to try out this brand.


----------



## Christa W

Esther of Philly Loves Lacquer is having a personal destash of some mainstream but mostly indies to help raise money for the cost of having her cat put to sleep.  As the cat guardian of 9 cat currently if you include my foster, I had to help out.  I really wish I could have gotten more.  She's got some good stuff up there.  I got a blue holo I am hoping will satisfy my craving for one and not bust my wallet.  I got Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes.  I can't find any swatches for it but when I put it in Google it gave me this thread.../shrug.  If someone has it can you show me what it looks like up close?  Is it linear or not?


----------



## Christa W

bonita22 said:


> Has anyone tried Lilypad Lacquer? I recently won a giveaway on Facebook, so I'll be receiving 2 custom colors. I'm really excited to try out this brand.


Grats!  I haven't but I have heard of them and the holos look AMAZING!


----------



## JC327

bonita22 said:


> Has anyone tried Lilypad Lacquer? I recently won a giveaway on Facebook, so I'll be receiving 2 custom colors. I'm really excited to try out this brand.


Congrats!


----------



## dressupthedog

50% off LynBDesigns through May 2nd with code SHOWERS, plus a free mystery LE color for orders placed today and Saturday.

I love the last mystery polish I got from her. I'm tempted to order, but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## disconik

So here's what I won from Cult!  This is the America's Sweetheart black box.

The colors are Abbott Kinney, Hollywood Hills, and Los Feliz.




And here's a seriously quick mani I whipped together to use all of the colors.  I LOVED the formula on Abbot Kinney and Los Feliz.  The Hollywood Hills was a little streaky and pulled but, that's a pastel for ya.  Overall though, it was one of the nicer pastel formulas I've used.  Please ignore my dry skin.  We've been moving and I haven't been taking the best care of my hands the last few weeks.


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> Esther of Philly Loves Lacquer is having a personal destash of some mainstream but mostly indies to help raise money for the cost of having her cat put to sleep.  As the cat guardian of 9 cat currently if you include my foster, I had to help out.  I really wish I could have gotten more.  She's got some good stuff up there.  I got a blue holo I am hoping will satisfy my craving for one and not bust my wallet.  I got Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes.  I can't find any swatches for it but when I put it in Google it gave me this thread.../shrug.  If someone has it can you show me what it looks like up close?  Is it linear or not?


I posted a picture awhile ago on here while I was wearing Angel Eyes, but it looks like the picture's not showing up with the site move.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's DEFINITELY linear, though! I'll see if I can find the original picture or can snap a picture of my swatch stick once I'm home tonight.


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> I posted a picture awhile ago on here while I was wearing Angel Eyes, but it looks like the picture's not showing up with the site move.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's DEFINITELY linear, though! I'll see if I can find the original picture or can snap a picture of my swatch stick once I'm home tonight.


Ooooh!  Thank you that would be awesome.  There's like 2 pics on Instagram and it's really hard to see what this looked like.  How was the formula?  I didn't pay much for it and I was hoping I won't have to go look for another blue holo at least for a few weeks.  I forgot I have to pay for a rental car in 2 months and I have spent every single extra dollar I have on polish.  Ooops.


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> Ooooh!  Thank you that would be awesome.  There's like 2 pics on Instagram and it's really hard to see what this looked like.  How was the formula?  I didn't pay much for it and I was hoping I won't have to go look for another blue holo at least for a few weeks.  I forgot I have to pay for a rental car in 2 months and I have spent every single extra dollar I have on polish.  Ooops.


I remember that the formula was pretty thick, but was much better after I thinned it. It was opaque in 2 coats, and wore pretty well for a few days on me. I probably/hopefully have a picture on my home computer, so I'll hook you up tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

disconik said:


> So here's what I won from Cult!  This is the America's Sweetheart black box.
> 
> The colors are Abbott Kinney, Hollywood Hills, and Los Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cult Colors.JPG
> 
> And here's a seriously quick mani I whipped together to use all of the colors.  I LOVED the formula on Abbot Kinney and Los Feliz.  The Hollywood Hills was a little streaky and pulled but, that's a pastel for ya.  Overall though, it was one of the nicer pastel formulas I've used.  Please ignore my dry skin.  We've been moving and I haven't been taking the best care of my hands the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cult Mani.JPG


Congrats! those are great colors. Also love your mani.


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> Ooooh!  Thank you that would be awesome.  There's like 2 pics on Instagram and it's really hard to see what this looked like.  How was the formula?  I didn't pay much for it and I was hoping I won't have to go look for another blue holo at least for a few weeks.  I forgot I have to pay for a rental car in 2 months and I have spent every single extra dollar I have on polish.  Ooops.


Pictures!

This was a mani I did awhile ago using Fickle Fairy Angel Eyes and The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars: 




And this is a crappy phone picture with the bottle &amp; swatch stick under an LED desk light:




It's definitely holo and definitely blue!   On my screen, the bottle/swatch stick shot came out a little lighter than it is in real life. 

On a somewhat related note, adding pictures is not nearly as intuitive on the new site!


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Pictures!
> 
> This was a mani I did awhile ago using Fickle Fairy Angel Eyes and The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fickle Fairy &amp; Polish Bar mani.jpg
> 
> And this is a crappy phone picture with the bottle &amp; swatch stick under an LED desk light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fickle fairy angel eyes swatch stick.jpg
> 
> It's definitely holo and definitely blue!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On my screen, the bottle/swatch stick shot came out a little lighter than it is in real life.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, adding pictures is not nearly as intuitive on the new site!



SQUEAL!!!  It's perfect.  Thanks for posting those!  Now I can't wait.


----------



## BeMyBait

Christa W said:


> I start Ipsy in May which is cool but I want one that's just nail related and runs about $10.  Any ideas?  [i just got my boyfriend Loot Crate which is $20 so I told him I get to spend $20 also.  (which in itself is funny because I buy polish all the time in excess of more than $20 but I want to be guaranteed that I will get something so I can "budget" it in!!)


This is hilarious! I also just started Ipsy and am doing Nailette which is $10 a month. Out of guilt I got the BF April's loot crate because it was even lol

He Loved his Loot Crate though! Wish I could have said I felt the same about Nailette =/


----------



## Christa W

So Glitter Daze is back with a new subscription box.  Now it's a full size LE polish just for that box with special artwork.  It also will include a special gift and it's $15 shipped.  They are offering a trial one for May on a one time basis to see if people like it.  Sign up by 05/10 to get it ships on the 15th.  Check out their FB or website for more info. 

I subbed to Rainbow Honey which I think is a better fit for me.  This sounds interesting.  I know before they had a bunch of different "levels" and they said it was getting too hard to keep up with.


----------



## JC327

lochnessie said:


> Pictures!
> 
> This was a mani I did awhile ago using Fickle Fairy Angel Eyes and The Polish Bar's Jingle Stars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fickle Fairy &amp; Polish Bar mani.jpg
> 
> And this is a crappy phone picture with the bottle &amp; swatch stick under an LED desk light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fickle fairy angel eyes swatch stick.jpg
> 
> It's definitely holo and definitely blue!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On my screen, the bottle/swatch stick shot came out a little lighter than it is in real life.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, adding pictures is not nearly as intuitive on the new site!


So pretty!


----------



## brandarae

Today's nail mail from Gothic Gala Lacquers. This is three separate orders (oh my!). The first 6 were polishes from her line. The last 4 were 2 different mystery bags.


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Today's nail mail from Gothic Gala Lacquers. This is three separate orders (oh my!). The first 6 were polishes from her line. The last 4 were 2 different mystery bags.


Nice haul!


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish is back!!!  Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!!

Opening back up May 15 focusing on Holos!!!


----------



## dressupthedog

Christa W said:


> Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!!
> 
> Opening back up May 15 focusing on Holos!!!


YES! I love this so much!


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> Hit Polish is back!!!  Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!! Hit Polish is back!!!
> 
> Opening back up May 15 focusing on Holos!!!


Ahhhh, exciting!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As awesome as her holos looked (I've never tried them), I hope she still does some of her glitters, too!

Edited to add: Also, where did you see the news? Does she have a Facebook/Instagram/some sort of other social media up again?


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Ahhhh, exciting!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As awesome as her holos looked (I've never tried them), I hope she still does some of her glitters, too!
> 
> Edited to add: Also, where did you see the news? Does she have a Facebook/Instagram/some sort of other social media up again?


Yes here is the FB link.  It's a funny story actually.  I was trying to find the OPI Glitter Off base coat and none of the stores I called even knew what I was talking about.  I was so annoyed I went to go buy the Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-a-peel ( which there was one left.)  I decided to hold off since I am going to Ulta this Saturday and when I looked at my cart to remove it I saw it said I had 2 items.  I clicked on the cart and there was a link to the full size Invader Zim polish I never got from Hit Polish because she sold out.  I saw it still had a link to her Etsy page so out of pure nostalgia I clicked it to find it was a "opening back up" message!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hit-Polish-Nail-Lacquer/624978800913328

She said her hubby did so well with the business she has free time again and will be redoing in a more manageable way with less polishes.  I don't blame her.  She apparently sold off almost EVERYTHING and has to start from scratch (including recipes!!)  I am so excited to have her back.  The swatches on FB look freaking amazing!!!  Looks like she's getting into the color shifting polishes too.  (isn't that like the "IT" indie trend???)  She's got some glitter crellies that looks to die for too.  Maybe I am just partial because I own so many of her polishes and I feel like she's one of the reasons I am so into indies!


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> Yes here is the FB link.


Hooray, thank you for sharing! I just saw that she's doing a reformulated Pennies from Heaven!!! I ordered it from her last restock, but there was a problem and I got refunded for that polish and it's been a lemming of mine ever since.


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Hooray, thank you for sharing! I just saw that she's doing a reformulated Pennies from Heaven!!! I ordered it from her last restock, but there was a problem and I got refunded for that polish and it's been a lemming of mine ever since.


OMG that's right!  I totally tried to find a replacement and never did!!  How exciting!!  I am all over Wishing Well and Thinking With Portals. Not to mention her holos I mean.. YES PLEASE!!


----------



## tulosai

LynBDesigns is having a 50% off sale through midnight today. Code SHOWERS. Her polishes are AMAZING. https://www.etsy.com...hophome_leftnav


----------



## sstich79

Hi all! I'm brand-new to the whole indie polish world, but I've been catching up fast... got a lovely coat of My Ten Friends Dirtball on right now, and have a few more bottles en route! I'm really hoping you guys will be able to point me in the direction of any good spots (other than here) for indie polish swaps, because I stumbled across a polish that I MUST HAVE, but the seller is closing up shop and doesn't have any more! I simply must have the Happy Hands polish There's Always Money in the Banana Stand!!! I love yellow polishes anyway, and this one is just so different and PERFECT for me. Just my luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Yes Happy Hands is no more. I saw the Banana one somewhere and almost bought it myself. I see most of the indie destash sales just by following a ton of bloggers on Facebook.


----------



## Christa W

Anyone ever order from Fandom Cosmetics before?  I ordered some Batman nail decals for a gift exchange on 04/25 and my order is still in "awaiting fulfillment".  I found them with this search and was looking to buy some polishes (World of Warcraft warlock themed OMG yes!!) but this makes a little apprehensive.  I suppose it's really only been a week or whatever.  My order from Nail Art Society is having the same issue.  Thankfully the girl who I bought for is a sweetheart and is just excited to get stuff.  I ended up spending way more than the allotted amount because I wanted her to actually get something in hand by the due date so I ordered a bunch of stuff from Dillards department store.


----------



## NotTheMama

I just got my shipping notice for my Black Sheep Lacquer box!! Yeah!! I should have lots of nail mail this week....Glitter Guilty, Black Sheep Lacquer, Rainbow Honey. I'm going to have to suspend all my boxes for next month while we move, so I'm going to enjoy the heck out of what I get this month!!


----------



## kira685

Pollysmom said:


> I just got my shipping notice for my Black Sheep Lacquer box!! Yeah!! I should have lots of nail mail this week....Glitter Guilty, Black Sheep Lacquer, Rainbow Honey. I'm going to have to suspend all my boxes for next month while we move, so I'm going to enjoy the heck out of what I get this month!!


lucky! i'm still waiting for my bsl to ship.. hopefully soon!


----------



## Christa W

I totally know better than to try and shop for the morning Llarowe restock but here I am refreshing like a madman!  I even got ahead early in queue but forgot about it on account of I am working.... phooey.  I want the Dance Legend texture top coat more than anything in this entire world (at the moment).

and it's out of stock... booo.  I will try again tonight


----------



## Christa W

Missed it again.. so I ordered the flakie one that looks like Nfu oh 51 instead.


----------



## disconik

I'm so excited for the hit polish relaunch on the 15th!  I love her stuff hardcore and the spectraflairs she's putting together look sooooooooo pretty!  I'm just sad the the 15th is THE DAY BEFORE PAY DAY.  I just know everything I want is gonna get snatched up!


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> I'm so excited for the hit polish relaunch on the 15th!  I love her stuff hardcore and the spectraflairs she's putting together look sooooooooo pretty!  I'm just sad the the 15th is THE DAY BEFORE PAY DAY.  I just know everything I want is gonna get snatched up!


I've already convinced myself I won't get what I really want right away.  I don't have a ton of extra cash and I have to be aware she's going to be overwhelmed.  I have been spamming all over she's coming back without realizing that I am probably dooming myself.  I know she mentioned going for less product but she's already got a bunch of holo colors out there.  Curious to see how many of each she's planning on launching.  I may just go ask on FB&gt;


----------



## Christa W

Colors by LLarowe just announced the retirement of the following shades...

Bea Stings!
Best Day of My Life
Bless Your Wicked Little Heart
Come Dance the Hora
Concrete Jungle
Coral Confusion
Days of Our Polish
Deanna, It's Blue
Ebony &amp; Emeralds
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizzards &amp; Lizards
Gizmo
Grace
Grape Juice
Gunfighter
Holly
It's Spring Somewhere
Julie Julie Julie
Let's Tango
Little Boy Blue
Lucy I'm Home
Mojito
Moonshine
Monkey See Monkey Do
NMETIAC
OABTRAD
Oxen
P38
P47
P51
Paper Moon
Parts &amp; Pieces
Pink Twinkle
Purple Pizzaz
Rizzo
Sizzlin Liz
Sparkles Are A Girl's Best Friend
Strega
Ted's Laugh
Tequila IV
Thriller
True Colors
Twinkle Twinkle Little Star
Voodoo
Waters of Belize
Woman from Tokyo
Woodstock
Young Grasshopper

I feel so bummed out that I never got any of the ones I wanted on restock.  I really, really wanted OABTRAD but it looks like I may never get that chance.  Here's to hoping for some destash sales.  I grow increasingly more frustrated in the limited edition or limited quantities of some of the indie polishes.  I have to willingly accept there is a ton of polish I will never, ever seen unless I win the lottery and can afford to hire people to stalk relaunches.


----------



## Christa W

And now Ninja polish is closed.


----------



## LinaMingo

Oh no I heard great things about ninja polish although never had a chance to try.


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> I've already convinced myself I won't get what I really want right away.  I don't have a ton of extra cash and I have to be aware she's going to be overwhelmed.  I have been spamming all over she's coming back without realizing that I am probably dooming myself.  I know she mentioned going for less product but she's already got a bunch of holo colors out there.  Curious to see how many of each she's planning on launching.  I may just go ask on FB&gt;



I commented on a pic yesterday and she said that there's plenty of the holos and they'll be around for a few months.


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> And now Ninja polish is closed.



 Nooooooooooo!  I had wanted to try her stuff!


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> I commented on a pic yesterday and she said that there's plenty of the holos and they'll be around for a few months.


She did say the duo ones were LE and she only had 12 avail because they were more expensive for her to make.  She put a ton of stuff up there including a teal base version of Pennies from Heaven and some microfine glitter/flakie things.  She's coming back with a vengeance!!


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> She did say the duo ones were LE and she only had 12 avail because they were more expensive for her to make.  She put a ton of stuff up there including a teal base version of Pennies from Heaven and some microfine glitter/flakie things.  She's coming back with a vengeance!!



Oh lord.  Then I'm going to have to grab those LEs.  Pennies from Heaven is one of my favorites and teal/turquoise is my favorite color.  If I don't get that, I fail at being a nail polish addict.


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> Oh lord.  Then I'm going to have to grab those LEs.  Pennies from Heaven is one of my favorites and teal/turquoise is my favorite color.  If I don't get that, I fail at being a nail polish addict.


I really hope I can grab at least one of the LE's.  I probably won't be able to order much this first time around.  Stupid trip I have to go on that I don't want to is coming way faster than I want it to.  I'd rather buy polish but I kinda have to go.


----------



## Christa W

Scofflaw is having another LE pre-order Sunday for 1 hr (at 12 EST) for a polish called Love Letter to Ziggy Pop.  It's a medium smokey cobalt blue with copper flakes and a glass fleck blue shimmer.".  Here is a pic from the Scofflaw facebook.  It's named for her cute little puppy. 

I am not sure if I am getting it.  I want to just don't know if I can justify it.


----------



## NotTheMama

Got my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday.

How cute is her packaging?

Here is my first polish. No name on this one. I am not a fan of white based polishes, but I'll try it. It looks really cute in the bottle, though!!

This one is Princess. Very fitting name for a pretty shade of pink. I rarely reach for my pinks when picking a color, but it is a really pretty polish, so I'm sure I will use it at some point.

And here is my mini, again no name on this one. I'm not sure about this yellow polish either!! Lol...and I got a yellow polish in my Glitter Guilty box this month, too!! But they are two different shades, and I always say I will wear anything once before deciding if it goes to the swap box.

So that was my box this month. Even if all the colors weren't a hit for me, I still really like this sub.

I would love to see what everyone else got....I like that she does variations on the boxes. And let's face it, I'm just nosey!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

So I guess while I'm at it, I'll show off my Glitter Guilty box, too!!

The yellow full size is called Because I'm Happy...such a cute name for such a brightly colored polish!! Like I said before, not sure about the yellow, but I did a mani with it last night. It took 3 thin coats, but it looks ok. I think I'll keep it.

The silver is ok, but I have SO many silver glitter toppers. I'll use it eventually, I guess.

And the candy is gone!! Lol...it was my favorite part of the box this month!!

ETA: Ack!! Sorry about the sideways pics...I have no idea how to fix that!!


----------



## jenniferrose

I got my black sheep lacquer box.

1. Mini of some unkown pink color

2. Yellowish "Golden"

3. Blue "Moon's Tear"

And on a side note, 25% off with code MOMMA for BSL. Must stop buying nail polish. Can only use it so often. Already bought that Fire and Ice one I've been lusting after though.


----------



## Christa W

I ended up ordering the Scofflaw LE Love Letter to Ziggy Pop.  I am sick today so I woke up late and when I was catching up on FB feeds I realized it was still in the power hour for ordering it so I caved.  I recently placed a huge order of Laquerlicious polishes also.  I will have to not go crazy on the Hit Polish restock (except I want at least one of her LE's) until I get paid next.  Well I do see she has minis in the spectraflair holos... that might get me in trouble.  This is supposed to be the line up until August so I have a chance on getting everything I want.


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Can anyone recommend a topper that would turn a creme into pearl/opal finish?

Thank you!


----------



## lochnessie

So much love for my Black Sheep Box this month. I also got Moon's Tear (the blue holo), then I got an unnamed mini dusty pinkish/red-ish to gray thermal and an unnamed blue/teal crelly. The crelly has small magenta hexes, slightly larger green/teal hexes, silver squares, and tiny blue glitter. 

Thermal in the warm state (there are slight flakes in it, too!)




Thermal in cold state:




Anddd those pictures are just going to have to stay sideways  :huh:


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> So much love for my Black Sheep Box this month. I also got Moon's Tear (the blue holo), then I got an unnamed mini dusty pinkish/red-ish to gray thermal and an unnamed blue/teal crelly. The crelly has small magenta hexes, slightly larger green/teal hexes, silver squares, and tiny blue glitter.
> 
> Thermal in the warm state (there are slight flakes in it, too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSL May warm.jpg
> 
> Thermal in cold state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSL May.jpg
> 
> Anddd those pictures are just going to have to stay sideways  :huh:


Wow those are all amazing!!!


----------



## Christa W

So excited for Hit Polish tomorrow. I decided not to get the LE ones. I'd rather have the pink an blue spectraflairs. And the orchid and the peach... Thank god that's her lineup til August!!


----------



## Christa W

If anyone is planning on ordering from Hit Polish don't forget to use the discount code IMBACK for 10% off plus anyone who spends over $15 gets a free mini.


----------



## disconik

It's KILLING me that I have to wait until tomorrow to splurge on hit polish!


----------



## lochnessie

I just picked up Pennies from Heaven (finally!), Royal Fortune, and Sun Spark from Hit Polish. I'm excited!


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> I just picked up Pennies from Heaven (finally!), Royal Fortune, and Sun Spark from Hit Polish. I'm excited!


I wish I could like this 100 times!!!


----------



## Christa W

Here's the free polish you get.  I am actually pretty excited about that!!  I couldn't decide between full size and minis of the holos but I settled on full sized in Scottland the Brave, Raspberry Fizz and Radiant Orchid.  I will probably end up with all the holos in at least mini size by the time she does the line up change in August.


----------



## Hollie Haradon

I just discovered Prowl Nail Lacquers. Has anyone tried them? Their PolishPETS are too cute and the mystery polishes look fun.


----------



## lochnessie

Hollie Haradon said:


> I just discovered Prowl Nail Lacquers. Has anyone tried them? Their PolishPETS are too cute and the mystery polishes look fun.


I've never tried them, but I've seen good things on Facebook about them. The Polish Pets are adorable in a bizarre way!


----------



## NotTheMama

Hollie Haradon said:


> I just discovered Prowl Nail Lacquers. Has anyone tried them? Their PolishPETS are too cute and the mystery polishes look fun.


OMG....they have mystery bags!!


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> OMG....they have mystery bags!!


Uh oh.  Now you are speaking her language!!! 

Isn't that the one you don't know what it is until you shake it up?


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> Uh oh. Now you are speaking her language!!!
> 
> Isn't that the one you don't know what it is until you shake it up?


I am going to have to bookmark this and order after we move in June. I have to have one of the Polish Pets...they are just too damn cute.

And a mystery bag?? Yes, please!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Hit Polish is back?! Hooray!!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Pollysmom said:


> I am going to have to bookmark this and order after we move in June. I have to have one of the Polish Pets...they are just too damn cute.
> 
> And a mystery bag?? Yes, please!!


Aren't they too cute. You can have her make a custom one too.

I want a mystery bag and 2 polish pets....then, I will have an excuse as to why my nail polish collection seems to be breeding at such an alarming rate.


----------



## disconik

Made my Hit Polish purchase!  I got Graphite and Aqua Opaline in full size and minis of Sun Spark, Aquamarine, and Tropical Escape.

I decided against the LEs because they just weren't calling to me and at $10/ea, I'm okay with that.


----------



## disconik

@@Christa W I watched your stamping video and really appreciate you showing so many awesome tips and shortcuts!   Have you tried Mentality's stamping polish?  I tried it with my orly liquid vinyl and my OPI black onyx and they just didn't transfer well.  *sigh*  

I'm looking at Mentality's site now and wondering if I should try it out.  As a stamping noob, it seems that would be a good idea to start with polishes specifically formulated for stamping.

Thoughts?


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> @@Christa W I watched your stamping video and really appreciate you showing so many awesome tips and shortcuts!   Have you tried Mentality's stamping polish?  I tried it with my orly liquid vinyl and my OPI black onyx and they just didn't transfer well.  *sigh*
> 
> I'm looking at Mentality's site now and wondering if I should try it out.  As a stamping noob, it seems that would be a good idea to start with polishes specifically formulated for stamping.
> 
> Thoughts?


Believe it or not, I only own 1 Mentality polish.  I totally should own more.  It's a "stamping grade" polish but it's a duo holo so I have used it for stamping once but it's not a color I would use regularly.  I do love their polishes and I think for the price they are a good option to try.  Domestic shipping is free and the price is very comparable to other polishes.

You don't have to necessarily use polish specifically for stamping but it certainly won't hurt you if you do.  As long as you use a thicker polish you are fine.  I prefer Kleancolor Black as my go to stamping black.  For white I use a few different once that have all thickened slightly but I did just buy my first Konad polish too in white and it's pretty awesome.  Other than that I use primarily Sally Hansen Insta-Dri's because they are thick.  Any polish that's opaque in one coat does work.  I recommend trying different polishes on different plates too.  Sometimes what won't work for say more open designs may work fine on something detailed.


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> Made my Hit Polish purchase!  I got Graphite and Aqua Opaline in full size and minis of Sun Spark, Aquamarine, and Tropical Escape.
> 
> *I decided against the LEs because they just weren't calling to me and at $10/ea, I'm okay with that.*


Same here.  When I first saw them I was all over it but then decided I would hold off.  That's not to say if they aren't still there in a week I won't get them LOL!  I have Pewter Goblet from before which is similar to what Graphite is and I love it!!! 

I can't wait to see everyone's hauls!!


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> Same here.  When I first saw them I was all over it but then decided I would hold off.  That's not to say if they aren't still there in a week I won't get them LOL!  I have Pewter Goblet from before which is similar to what Graphite is and I love it!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's hauls!!


Was it just me or did this batch seem kinda phoned in?  I'm really looking forward when she gets back into her groove.  Egyptian Goddess and Sunset Over Sedona are two of the most beautiful polishes I've ever owned and I'm hoping she gets back into a place where she's producing stuff like those that's super original.


----------



## Christa W

So I've posted a brand on here before Laquerlicious that I pretty much freaking LOVE and my wonderful boyfriend gave me some cash to play with this week for polish since my budget didn't allow for much I may have gone a little crazy in her store.  I will be posting some haul pics later but I HAD to show you this macro for these three neon glitters she just released. 




Are you freaking kidding me!!  How amazing are those??  If done right they can be fully opaque but they can also just be a topper.  They have way more sparkle in them than is showing up but I am in love.


----------



## tulosai

disconik said:


> Was it just me or did this batch seem kinda phoned in?  I'm really looking forward when she gets back into her groove.  Egyptian Goddess and Sunset Over Sedona are two of the most beautiful polishes I've ever owned and I'm hoping she gets back into a place where she's producing stuff like those that's super original.


Yeah I am just like whatever about all the colors.  All of them.  So I also am hoping she'll pull it together.

That said, my standards for buying a polish are very high at this point since I have soooooo many.


----------



## Christa W

tulosai said:


> Yeah I am just like whatever about all the colors.  All of them.  So I also am hoping she'll pull it together.
> 
> That said, my standards for buying a polish are very high at this point since I have soooooo many.


I feel very loyal to her and I do love her holo polishes.  She told me she's trying to do this as a "hobby" for now and trying not to go so crazy.. going to be interesting for sure.  Part of why I own so many of hers is minis and sales....without those I don't know that I would have as many as I do.  I hope she can find her groove.  I would hate to see her close up again but there's SO much more competition than there was when she closed up 6 months ago or whatever.


----------



## tulosai

Oh I REALLY like her past polishes don't get me wrong- love the formula and some of the ones I have are among my faves that I own, but these just don't tempt me.  I also really hope she'll find her groove, but I think it's also partly for me that, like you said, there is more competition all the time, and a lot of that competition currently has way more exciting, unique, and frankly fun colors at least IMO. I will def be keeping an eye on her though and ready to snap stuff up if she does turn it around.  Did not mean to bash, just my honest feeling.


----------



## Christa W

tulosai said:


> Oh I REALLY like her past polishes don't get me wrong- love the formula and some of the ones I have are among my faves that I own, but these just don't tempt me.  I also really hope she'll find her groove, but I think it's also partly for me that, like you said, there is more competition all the time, and a lot of that competition currently has way more exciting, unique, and frankly fun colors at least IMO. I will def be keeping an eye on her though and ready to snap stuff up if she does turn it around.  Did not mean to bash, just my honest feeling.


I didn't think that at all.  You sorta said what I was thinking.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

I think she said she tossed her past recipes, right? So she probably has to figure out a bunch of things again. It probably puts a damper if she has to make large batches of stuff and they don't work out as well -- she still has to sell


----------



## Christa W

Kyuu said:


> I think she said she tossed her past recipes, right? So she probably has to figure out a bunch of things again. It probably puts a damper if she has to make large batches of stuff and they don't work out as well -- she still has to sell


Great point!


----------



## Christa W

I finally broke down and ordered Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-a-peel. I'm excited.


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> I finally broke down and ordered Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-a-peel. I'm excited.


Ok, so is this the peelable base coat or is this the stuff to bring back glitter polishes?  I have some glitters that could stand to be restored, but I am REALLY trying to wait until we move to order any more stuff.  Seriously, I have 3 boxes so far labeled "bathroom products" and not one of those boxes contains toilet paper or Kleenex...it's all hair care, body care, samples, and foils.  There's not even any nail polish in them, and I still don't have it all packed.  I am going on a serious no buy once we get into the house and I have everything organized.  We could bathe, style hair and perfume an army with what I have packed up so far.

Off topic, we bought the house of my dreams...we are in my hubby's tri-level and I HATE stairs, I actually fell down them last night.  I fell down them the first week or so that we were dating, too...I do not do stairs well.  We bought a ranch house with the laundry room on the main level.  I NEVER have to go down to the basement unless I absolutely want to.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get in there.  There's a half bath with an entire wall of storage cabinets and in the master bath, there's another half wall of cabinet space.  We have TONS of room for us &amp; the 3 cats.


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> Ok, so is this the peelable base coat or is this the stuff to bring back glitter polishes?  I have some glitters that could stand to be restored, but I am REALLY trying to wait until we move to order any more stuff.  Seriously, I have 3 boxes so far labeled "bathroom products" and not one of those boxes contains toilet paper or Kleenex...it's all hair care, body care, samples, and foils.  There's not even any nail polish in them, and I still don't have it all packed.  I am going on a serious no buy once we get into the house and I have everything organized.  We could bathe, style hair and perfume an army with what I have packed up so far.
> 
> Off topic, we bought the house of my dreams...we are in my hubby's tri-level and I HATE stairs, I actually fell down them last night.  I fell down them the first week or so that we were dating, too...I do not do stairs well.  We bought a ranch house with the laundry room on the main level.  I NEVER have to go down to the basement unless I absolutely want to.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get in there.  There's a half bath with an entire wall of storage cabinets and in the master bath, there's another half wall of cabinet space.  We have TONS of room for us &amp; the 3 cats.


This one is the base coat to peel glitters.  I already own Glitter Food which is the magical glitter restore and top coat.  Come to think of it I should have snagged another bottle of that too. 

I was lucky when we bought our house 2.5 years ago my stash was somewhat more manageable than it is now.  I had a lot of make up and product but only 200 polishes or so that were already in a box.  I would die if I had to pack up this stash!!  I am so excited for you!!  Our laundry is upstairs (house is 2 story) but so are all the bedrooms.  I don't have to haul laundry up or down any stairs at all!!!


----------



## Christa W

I finally got around to setting up a mini photo studio in front of my garage so I could get some decently lit photos of my new polishes.  Here is my haul from Laquerlicious.





Lemon Limeade, Beat the Heat, At the Lake, Sip of Summer, Crazy Daisies, Blowin' Bubbles, I See Green Again, Puddle Jumper and Bling-a-Ling.

I love them all so much I don't have a favorite!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> This one is the base coat to peel glitters.  I already own Glitter Food which is the magical glitter restore and top coat.  Come to think of it I should have snagged another bottle of that too.
> 
> I was lucky when we bought our house 2.5 years ago my stash was somewhat more manageable than it is now.  I had a lot of make up and product but only 200 polishes or so that were already in a box.  I would die if I had to pack up this stash!!  I am so excited for you!!  Our laundry is upstairs (house is 2 story) but so are all the bedrooms.  I don't have to haul laundry up or down any stairs at all!!!


Glitter Food...that's what I need.  You can use it as a top coat as well?  Interesting...I have a ton of top coats to get through, but I will keep that in mind.

We saw several houses like that, but I just had my heart set on a ranch and my husband is thrilled with it as well.  This was THE house, we've been looking for almost a year, and I wasn't going to settle.  I wanted a master bath AND the laundry on the main level...that is hard to find.  But I knew if we were patient, it was out there, and it happened really fast.  We had a signed contract within 4 days of seeing the house for the first time.  We close June 2nd, but because of his work schedule we probably won't officially move in until June 20th.  But by then, it will probably be only the big furniture we have to move, I hope to have all the boxes and everything else there already.  We made a few compromises, he wanted a finished basement so he could have his man cave with a bar, but that can come later. 



Christa W said:


> I finally got around to setting up a mini photo studio in front of my garage so I could get some decently lit photos of my new polishes.  Here is my haul from Laquerlicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laquerlicioushaul.jpg
> 
> Lemon Limeade, Beat the Heat, At the Lake, Sip of Summer, Crazy Daisies, Blowin' Bubbles, I See Green Again, Puddle Jumper and Bling-a-Ling.
> 
> I love them all so much I don't have a favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laquerliciouscolors.jpg


OMG...I am drooling!!!  At the Lake...wow, wow, wow...I love that!!  And Crazy Daises...I am dying!!  Did she have a sale??


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> Glitter Food...that's what I need.  You can use it as a top coat as well?  Interesting...I have a ton of top coats to get through, but I will keep that in mind.
> 
> We saw several houses like that, but I just had my heart set on a ranch and my husband is thrilled with it as well.  This was THE house, we've been looking for almost a year, and I wasn't going to settle.  I wanted a master bath AND the laundry on the main level...that is hard to find.  But I knew if we were patient, it was out there, and it happened really fast.  We had a signed contract within 4 days of seeing the house for the first time.  We close June 2nd, but because of his work schedule we probably won't officially move in until June 20th.  But by then, it will probably be only the big furniture we have to move, I hope to have all the boxes and everything else there already.  We made a few compromises, he wanted a finished basement so he could have his man cave with a bar, but that can come later.
> 
> OMG...I am drooling!!!  At the Lake...wow, wow, wow...I love that!!  And Crazy Daises...I am dying!!  Did she have a sale??


Yeah the first reason I bought Glitter Food was to use a topcoat over glitters but under the fast drying coat.  It's leaves them with a sort of satin finish if left alone and it's not fast drying.  I now use Gelous instead when I do because I used up almost all my Glitter Food on restoring my glitter polishes. 

Laquerlicious didn't have a sale but the neon toppers just came out last Saturday and they were like $7.00 each.  I wanted the other ones and my boyfriend gave me like $100.00 just so I could have some spending money for polish so I bought all of these plus my Hit Polish and Scofflaw.


----------



## lochnessie

First of all, Christa, your pictures are amazing, as is that haul!!!

Ahh, I really should stop buying polish; I've think I've gone a bit crazy and engaged in some retail therapy this month, since life has been absolutely nuts.

Recently received polishes include a few Lucky 13 "Surprise Flops", KB Shimmer "Spring Training" and "Teal Another Tail" (which was a long-time lemming and is being discontinued, so I finally ordered), some random clearance China Glazes from Sally's, and Rainbow Honey mini mysteries (April and May). I now have a few more orders on the way - my Hit Polish order, LynBDesigns (currently having a sale - 50% off with code PRINCESS and a free LE if you order today), the Pretty &amp; Polished June box, and a few polishes from Carpe Noctem - I think that comes out to 14 polishes on their way to me.

I'm really excited about the Pretty &amp; Polished June box - there's a sun color changer crelly! The 2nd full size polish is also gorgeous.


----------



## acostakk

Pollysmom said:


> Ok, so is this the peelable base coat or is this the stuff to bring back glitter polishes?  I have some glitters that could stand to be restored, but I am REALLY trying to wait until we move to order any more stuff.  Seriously, I have 3 boxes so far labeled "bathroom products" and not one of those boxes contains toilet paper or Kleenex...it's all hair care, body care, samples, and foils.  There's not even any nail polish in them, and I still don't have it all packed.  I am going on a serious no buy once we get into the house and I have everything organized.  We could bathe, style hair and perfume an army with what I have packed up so far.
> 
> Off topic, we bought the house of my dreams...we are in my hubby's tri-level and I HATE stairs, I actually fell down them last night.  I fell down them the first week or so that we were dating, too...I do not do stairs well.  We bought a ranch house with the laundry room on the main level.  I NEVER have to go down to the basement unless I absolutely want to.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get in there.  There's a half bath with an entire wall of storage cabinets and in the master bath, there's another half wall of cabinet space.  We have TONS of room for us &amp; the 3 cats.


So funny cause we just moved out of state and into a single story house! Our realtor took us to one tri-level with laundry in lowest level and I just nixed that right then and there! Our furniture won't be here for another week and I can't wait. My polish collection is attracting waaaaaay too much attention out in the open (it got sent ahead with my parents rather than being left to the mercy of the movers). My husband "knows" about the hoard in theory, but every time he has to move the box that it's in, he gets that crazy "what the heck is IN THIS" look. I need to go get my helmer and get it tucked away somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

acostakk said:


> So funny cause we just moved out of state and into a single story house! Our realtor took us to one tri-level with laundry in lowest level and I just nixed that right then and there! Our furniture won't be here for another week and I can't wait. My polish collection is attracting waaaaaay too much attention out in the open (it got sent ahead with my parents rather than being left to the mercy of the movers). My husband "knows" about the hoard in theory, but every time he has to move the box that it's in, he gets that crazy "what the heck is IN THIS" look. I need to go get my helmer and get it tucked away somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Isn't moving fun?? This will be the second time in about a year that I will be moving, but it's just across town..I can't imagine what moving to a different state would be like. But, we don't plan on moving anymore, this is our 30 year house.

And I am going to move my polish collection myself as well. Mine is in a rolling 10 drawer craft cart so I'm going to just take the drawers out, throw them in my car with the frame and take everything over to the new house.


----------



## Christa W

Looks like my Hit Polish might be here today!  It always came very quickly when I bought from her before.  It left SC on Saturday, granted it doesn't have THAT far to go!!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Christa W

I have to say I am loving the little mini she included.  It's way more sparkly than the photos looked.  I posted a blurry cell pic I deleted because it was bad... Here is a better one but still doesn't capture the awesomeness of it


----------



## tulosai

Christa W said:


> I finally got around to setting up a mini photo studio in front of my garage so I could get some decently lit photos of my new polishes.  Here is my haul from Laquerlicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laquerlicioushaul.jpg
> 
> Lemon Limeade, Beat the Heat, At the Lake, Sip of Summer, Crazy Daisies, Blowin' Bubbles, I See Green Again, Puddle Jumper and Bling-a-Ling.
> 
> I love them all so much I don't have a favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laquerliciouscolors.jpg





Christa W said:


> I have to say I am loving the little mini she included.  It's way more sparkly than the photos looked.  I posted a blurry cell pic I deleted because it was bad... Here is a better one but still doesn't capture the awesomeness of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonusmacro.jpg


Ooooh... you always post the best, most tempting pictures...


----------



## Christa W

Here's another rush swatch job.  I noticed they seemed less holo than my other ones.




My Pewter Goblet which is gray is almost this subtle but more noticeable.  These are pretty similar with flash and without.  They are all beautiful and well get used I am certain.  Just not quite as in your face as say Fern Gully was.  I am going to msg her and ask her if that was intentional or not.  I know she threw away EVERYTHING so the fact she even got these out is pretty special.


----------



## Christa W

OK, here's the old and new side by side..




She redid the labels and now has the polish names on the bottom.  Before sometimes the names if long enough would wrap all the way around the bottle!!  I think the new logo is super cute too.

The more I am playing with these on my wheels the more I like them.   I super adore Scotland the Brave.  It's perfect under Laquerlicious At the Lake...


----------



## NotTheMama

lochnessie said:


> Lucky 13 "Surprise Flops"


What, pray tell, is a Surprise Flop?  It sounds like fun...lol.


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> What, pray tell, is a Surprise Flop?  It sounds like fun...lol.


I think that's the Polish Orphanage where all her one offs are.  This is from the Lucky 13 site!!

"Sometimes polishes lose their mommy and daddy, and when that happens they need a loving home! Some of these polishes were discontinued but still had a few items in stock (including shortie sizes) and some are flops that just didn't turn out how I'd expected." 

I almost bought some pigments myself when I first saw the post on Facebook

For the surprise flop she didn't take pics so you just got to choose a color category and that was it I believe.  I wish I would have done that.  It does sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## lochnessie

Christa's exactly right - for the surprise flops, you got to choose a color category and that was it. Anddd... pictures!

I ordered a Lucky 13 surprise pink, red, and blue. 




Left to right: 

I Can Kill You With My Brain - A pink crelly with larger dark red/brown and silver hexes, and smaller green, silver, and red/brown hexes

Dragon's Blood - It looks oddly orange/brown in the bottle, but it's an awesome sheer red/pink on the stick/nail

Two by Two, Hands of Blue - a blue crelly with subtle (but fairly dense) blue flakes

These were my first Lucky 13s, and I'm pleased! I'm such a sucker for mystery polishes 

My Hit Polish order also arrived today! 




Left to right (all of the swatches are 2 coats, taken with no flash under a cheap LED desk light):

Royal Fortune - has the same glitter mix as Pennies from Heaven, but it didn't seem quite as dense on the swatch stick.

Pennies from Heaven - it's finally mine! 

Sun Spark - It's a subtle linear holo, which I like; a lot of the linear holos are almost too in-your-face for work for me. It's just a shade darker and more jelly than Pretty &amp; Polished Fields of Poppy

The freebie mini polish - it is a lot more awesome in person!

At least for Sun Spark, on her shop she said,



> Please note ♥ This time around all my Spectraflair polishes throw a more *scattered* holographic finish with the darker the color the stronger the scattered sparkle &amp; sometimes even a bit of linear comes through. The lighter/pastel a color is then it becomes a more subtle scattered holographic sparkle.


So I think the more subtle holo was intentional, or at least known? I wonder if she's using a different supplier than she used to for her holos.


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Christa's exactly right - for the surprise flops, you got to choose a color category and that was it. Anddd... pictures!
> 
> I ordered a Lucky 13 surprise pink, red, and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky 13.jpg
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> I Can Kill You With My Brain - A pink crelly with larger dark red/brown and silver hexes, and smaller green, silver, and red/brown hexes
> 
> Dragon's Blood - It looks oddly orange/brown in the bottle, but it's an awesome sheer red/pink on the stick/nail
> 
> Two by Two, Hands of Blue - a blue crelly with subtle (but fairly dense) blue flakes
> 
> These were my first Lucky 13s, and I'm pleased! I'm such a sucker for mystery polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Hit Polish order also arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit polish.jpg
> 
> Left to right (all of the swatches are 2 coats, taken with no flash under a cheap LED desk light):
> 
> Royal Fortune - has the same glitter mix as Pennies from Heaven, but it didn't seem quite as dense on the swatch stick.
> 
> Pennies from Heaven - it's finally mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sun Spark - It's a subtle linear holo, which I like; a lot of the linear holos are almost too in-your-face for work for me. It's just a shade darker and more jelly than Pretty &amp; Polished Fields of Poppy
> 
> The freebie mini polish - it is a lot more awesome in person!
> 
> At least for Sun Spark, on her shop she said,
> 
> So I think the more subtle holo was intentional, or at least known? I wonder if she's using a different supplier than she used to for her holos.


WOW that pink flop is awesome. 

I just put the mini over a dark gray polish and OMG it's freaking amazing.  I wish it had a name.   I am glad you found that about the holos.  Makes me feel better.  This means if I want more in your face holos I can shop more!!!  YAY!!!    Why yes honey I DO in fact need both of these polishes... muahahaa.


----------



## NotTheMama

For those who get the Black Sheep Lacquer sub, did you guys see the email from Erin today?  She is going to let us send her a wish list for polishes we'd like to see in our boxes in the next few months.  If you want to still be surprised, you don't have to give her any info.  She also said if you'd like a custom polish, to let her know and if she can get it made, she will.  I gave her some general likes &amp; dislikes and a few polishes from her site that I like.  I can't wait to see what she comes up with!!

Glitter Guilty was making some customs, too, before she got pregnant.  One month I asked for a Blackhawks inspired polish and she came up with a great one, I loved it.  In fact, I should break it out now and start wearing it to cheer them on!!  Go Hawks!!


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> For those who get the Black Sheep Lacquer sub, did you guys see the email from Erin today? She is going to let us send her a wish list for polishes we'd like to see in our boxes in the next few months. If you want to still be surprised, you don't have to give her any info. She also said if you'd like a custom polish, to let her know and if she can get it made, she will. I gave her some general likes &amp; dislikes and a few polishes from her site that I like. I can't wait to see what she comes up with!!
> 
> Glitter Guilty was making some customs, too, before she got pregnant. One month I asked for a Blackhawks inspired polish and she came up with a great one, I loved it. In fact, I should break it out now and start wearing it to cheer them on!! Go Hawks!!


Man, I've been watching you guys and that box for sometime and I might have to finally sign up that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## JC327

disconik said:


> Made my Hit Polish purchase!  I got Graphite and Aqua Opaline in full size and minis of Sun Spark, Aquamarine, and Tropical Escape.
> 
> I decided against the LEs because they just weren't calling to me and at $10/ea, I'm okay with that.


There is an aquamarine nail polish? must check it out.


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> Ok, so is this the peelable base coat or is this the stuff to bring back glitter polishes?  I have some glitters that could stand to be restored, but I am REALLY trying to wait until we move to order any more stuff.  Seriously, I have 3 boxes so far labeled "bathroom products" and not one of those boxes contains toilet paper or Kleenex...it's all hair care, body care, samples, and foils.  There's not even any nail polish in them, and I still don't have it all packed.  I am going on a serious no buy once we get into the house and I have everything organized.  We could bathe, style hair and perfume an army with what I have packed up so far.
> 
> Off topic, we bought the house of my dreams...we are in my hubby's tri-level and I HATE stairs, I actually fell down them last night.  I fell down them the first week or so that we were dating, too...I do not do stairs well.  We bought a ranch house with the laundry room on the main level.  I NEVER have to go down to the basement unless I absolutely want to.  I LOVE it and can't wait to get in there.  There's a half bath with an entire wall of storage cabinets and in the master bath, there's another half wall of cabinet space.  We have TONS of room for us &amp; the 3 cats.


Congrats!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

What does everyone use for clean up??  Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


----------



## dressupthedog

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What does everyone use for clean up?? Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


I use the little brush that comes with ELF Cream Eyeshadow. It works so much better for me than Qtips do.


----------



## Christa W

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What does everyone use for clean up??  Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


I actually starting using an angled paint brush for my clean up and it works well.


----------



## NotTheMama

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What does everyone use for clean up?? Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


Clean up??? What is that?? Lol...I use the shower!!

Actually I have gotten much better at painting my nails, so I will try to wipe the big stuff off as I go with a cuticle pusher or orange stick and just let any little mistakes peel off my skin in the shower. I'm better at painting my nails but I am still unsteady enough for the clean up part that I don't want to risk damaging my mani by messing with clean up too much.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Thanks ladies. I need to get away from qtips - they suck!! I'd love to get Jolie's brush but I think it's like $10 and I'm on a no-buy (Notice I'm staying away from this thread?! lol)  I'll probably try an elf brush I already have.


----------



## tulosai

Christa W said:


> Man, I've been watching you guys and that box for sometime and I might have to finally sign up that sounds awesome!!!


Yesssss I am seriously thinking about it especially because I haven't been very happy with the polishes I receive from glitter guilty in all honesty.  They just aren't my taste at all. I've looked at my preferences there but since she only does around 4 or 5 polishes total now I don't know how I'd change them since being super specific wouldn't help and my preferences are true, I just am not liking what she sends, unfortunately.



Pollysmom said:


> Clean up??? What is that?? Lol...I use the shower!!
> 
> Actually I have gotten much better at painting my nails, so I will try to wipe the big stuff off as I go with a cuticle pusher or orange stick and just let any little mistakes peel off my skin in the shower. I'm better at painting my nails but I am still unsteady enough for the clean up part that I don't want to risk damaging my mani by messing with clean up too much.


In all absolute honesty this is what I do too.  I usually try to paint my nails at night and then when I shower in the morning any residual mess tends to come right off.


----------



## Christa W

Hey everyone!  It's another holiday coming up so the sales are starting.  Polish Addict Nail Color is having a sale  All retired color polishes are 35% off using code3 MD35.  Discontinuted colors are $5 and mystery boxes are $20 (full) and $10 (mini) while supplies last expires Monday @ 12 AM CST

Cult nails 50% off sale code 100KFB for getting 100K likes on Facebook 23rd-25th

Dashing Housewife Buy2Get1 free regular priced polishes through tomorrow 11:45EST minis not included (sorry @@wrkreads I tried)


----------



## Christa W

Also today is launch day for new KB Shimmers.  There will be 2 Summer collections.  This one has more holos and cremes and the next one will be more crelly goodness. I still haven't gotten any of the spring ones or  all the ones I wanted from the 2013 fall or holiday ones... too many choices not enough cash.


----------



## lochnessie

To add to Christa's sale post... there are a bunch going on and it's just lunch time Friday!

Love, Angeline is having mystery boxes, 3 full size polishes for $20 or 5 for $30 + shipping (you kind of have to hunt for the listing on her site; it's a few pages down)

Gothic Gala Lacquers: 25% off with code MEMORIAL25

Smokey Mountain Lacquers: 25% off with code REMEMBER25

Dashing Housewife: her shop is open again! Buy 2 regular price polishes, get 1 free, no code needed

Fickle Fairy Potions: 37% off with code memorial14

LynBDesigns: 50% off with code PROBLEMS


----------



## Christa W

Got my Scofflaw LE Love Letter to Ziggy Pop today.  Cutest packaging EVER!!




It's darker than I thought it would be just like the last LE I got but very pretty.  Of course there is way more going on than my camera could capture in the quick 2 min I ran downstairs on break to photograph it!!


----------



## Christa W

Just got my Rainbow Honey June invoice!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## MissTrix

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What does everyone use for clean up??  Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


I use a $2 synthetic angled liner brush from Coastal Scents. I ordered a few of them so I would have backups when I wear them out or lose one.


----------



## Christa W

Just saw a post from Hit Polish

"Now for the not so great news: for the ladies that have known me for any length of time this will be no surprise...true to the nature of moi, I'm bored with my current lineup LOL its been a month since I created it and 2 weeks since they have been available for sale and I'm already jonesing for new creations LOL
I will try my best to hold out for another month-ish but be forewarned there is no way I can make it to the August 15th deadline without listing new pretties/getting rid of others. I'm sorry I have tried to be patient and slow things way down for myself but this is driving me crazy. I crave variety and to always been creating. But don't worry, obviously I'll keep you guys updated on my internal struggle and when polishes are going away/any big major sales to destash"

Sounds like we get more options!!


----------



## meaganola

Oh, gosh, how tragic.  A whole new line of entirely new things to obsess over and buy?  However shall we cope?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really, really hoping for a return of the mini mystery boxes.  Especially if that means we would get a _Labyrinth_ set.  Or _The Neverending Story_.


----------



## dressupthedog

I love Hit Polish mini sets, and I would buy one up in a hurry if she she starts releasing those again. I'm so glad she feels this way. Her creativity and diverse collection were what kept me watching her shop and buying.


----------



## Christa W

meaganola said:


> Oh, gosh, how tragic.  A whole new line of entirely new things to obsess over and buy?  However shall we cope?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really, really hoping for a return of the mini mystery boxes.  Especially if that means we would get a _Labyrinth_ set.  Or _The Neverending Story_.


That's what I was thinking!! I was wondering why she said it was a bad thing?? Granted right now my money is tight until July so if she holds off I can buy the ones from the currently line when she has a sale.


----------



## meaganola

Christa W said:


> That's what I was thinking!! I was wondering why she said it was a bad thing?? Granted right now my money is tight until July so if she holds off I can buy the ones from the currently line when she has a sale.


The *only* thing I can figure out is a bad thing is the part where she's going to discontinue existing shades.  I'm too AWWK SHINY and new-stuff-oriented to think that's a bad thing.  The only polish I have *ever* bought a second bottle of has been Max Factor Fantasy Fire (and I still haven't used up even one bottle of it, and it's a mini, *and* I still have something like five of them!).  Oh, and a Finger Paints flakie that I thought was going to be a gift, but then I forgot to give it to the gift recipient, so now I have an extra whatever-it-was that I should put up on eBay one of these days if I ever remember where I put it.


----------



## Christa W

meaganola said:


> The *only* thing I can figure out is a bad thing is the part where she's going to discontinue existing shades.  I'm too AWWK SHINY and new-stuff-oriented to think that's a bad thing.  The only polish I have *ever* bought a second bottle of has been Max Factor Fantasy Fire (and I still haven't used up even one bottle of it, and it's a mini, *and* I still have something like five of them!).  Oh, and a Finger Paints flakie that I thought was going to be a gift, but then I forgot to give it to the gift recipient, so now I have an extra whatever-it-was that I should put up on eBay one of these days if I ever remember where I put it.


It's such a competitive market out there for indies too.  You almost have to have to new stuff to keep up.  If I spend all my money on LE stuff I would never have any money for just core collections.  It's getting harder and harder for me to decide what to buy without going all crazy and polishing myself into the poor house!!!


----------



## chelsealynn

I hope hit polish comes out with some glitter toppers.  I love the ones I have from her.  I'm not really that into holo polishes.  They crelly polishes she has up look nice but I love glitter toppers.  There's so much more variety with them since you can put them over any color.


----------



## NotTheMama

Any sales today? I am home, hubby is working and I'm bored. I should be packing but we close tomorrow and we're not officially moving in to the new house until June 20th. So I'm browsing around looking for pretties. I wanted to by the Polish Pets June mystery bag but it says it's not available yet....maybe tomorrow?


----------



## sstich79

Ladies, any recommendations on your favorite glitter polish that's made with JUST round glitters? I'm so burnt out on hexes, LOL! The only one I really remember seeing is Chaos and Crocodiles Pi R Squared.


----------



## Christa W

sstich79 said:


> Ladies, any recommendations on your favorite glitter polish that's made with JUST round glitters? I'm so burnt out on hexes, LOL! The only one I really remember seeing is Chaos and Crocodiles Pi R Squared.


Just found one on Instagram by Lavish called Circle, Circle, Dot, Dot


----------



## sstich79

Christa W said:


> Just found one on Instagram by Lavish called Circle, Circle, Dot, Dot


Oh, that's pretty cute... thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

sstich79 said:


> Ladies, any recommendations on your favorite glitter polish that's made with JUST round glitters? I'm so burnt out on hexes, LOL! The only one I really remember seeing is Chaos and Crocodiles Pi R Squared.


I just got LynBDesign's "TearAway Face", which has purple and yellow circle glitters in various sizes. It's really cute!


----------



## sstich79

lochnessie said:


> I just got LynBDesign's "TearAway Face", which has purple and yellow circle glitters in various sizes. It's really cute!


That is cute, but... this sounds so stupid... I don't like the combo of purple and yellow because those were the colors of my high school's bitter rival! It'll be my 20th reunion in a few more years, so I should probably be over that by now, but I'm just not! LOL.


----------



## feemia

Sheeeeeelby said:


> What does everyone use for clean up??  Honestly I'm lazy &amp; just use a qtip. I've heard many people use an elf brush. I follow Jolie Polish on IG &amp; she sells this 'French brush' and raves about it. Anyone try it? I would totally get it if I weren't on a no buy.


I use the elf $1 eyeliner brush.


----------



## lochnessie

sstich79 said:


> That is cute, but... this sounds so stupid... I don't like the combo of purple and yellow because those were the colors of my high school's bitter rival! It'll be my 20th reunion in a few more years, so I should probably be over that by now, but I'm just not! LOL.


Haha, I can totally understand that! I don't think I'll ever use the combo that was my college rival's colors, either!


----------



## Christa W

sstich79 said:


> That is cute, but... this sounds so stupid... I don't like the combo of purple and yellow because those were the colors of my high school's bitter rival! It'll be my 20th reunion in a few more years, so I should probably be over that by now, but I'm just not! LOL.





lochnessie said:


> Haha, I can totally understand that! I don't think I'll ever use the combo that was my college rival's colors, either!


See now I am the opposite.  I'd get it just because it was my school colors because I am "that" girl.  Purple &amp; Yellow were not the colors of the school I graduated from but the from my home town when I was growing up.  I am rather fond of that combo for that reason alone.


----------



## NotTheMama

So I ordered a Polish Pets mystery bag and a Polish Pet in blue. 

Will post when it gets here.

And we have a new house!!!!  Closing went SO smoothly yesterday, took just over an hour.  Now the fun part begins...the moving!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> So I ordered a Polish Pets mystery bag and a Polish Pet in blue.
> 
> Will post when it gets here.
> 
> And we have a new house!!!! Closing went SO smoothly yesterday, took just over an hour. Now the fun part begins...the moving!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I need me some polish pets!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> I need me some polish pets!!!!


I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## LadyJ89

I wanna start making my own indie polish, just thought of having my own top coats exactly how I want makes me crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Hit Polish is having a half price sale on all full size polishes right now!

http://hitpolishoutlet.storenvy.com/

She's only going to do 7ml bottles from now on because she gets so many broken full size bottles.  That means I'll have to buy twice the bottles now... :/


----------



## lochnessie

disconik said:


> Hit Polish is having a half price sale on all full size polishes right now!
> 
> http://hitpolishoutlet.storenvy.com/
> 
> She's only going to do 7ml bottles from now on because she gets so many broken full size bottles. That means I'll have to buy twice the bottles now... :/


Her minis are also 35% off on Etsy! I just ordered a bunch of the full sizes, though.


----------



## tulosai

Ugh I REALLLLLLY want to snap up some of her holos, especially Midnight Sun. And Grapes of Wrath.  Um, and Enchanted Forest, let's be real.  But I really have to be on a no buy because my job is currently very precarious :/


----------



## kaitlin1209

I just got Blink and Lips Like Sugar in the mail from Black Sheep Lacquer and I got three from Rainbow Honey last week.  I really wish I hadn't discovered indie polish the week before my no buy started.....haha.


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> Hit Polish is having a half price sale on all full size polishes right now!
> 
> http://hitpolishoutlet.storenvy.com/
> 
> She's only going to do 7ml bottles from now on because she gets so many broken full size bottles.  That means I'll have to buy twice the bottles now... :/


I was hoping she's hold off a bit longer.  Damn.  I guess I miss out on polishes.  Kind of glad she's doing minis since I have so many of them already.  I like the 7ml size.


----------



## acostakk

Sigh. Resistance is futile. Hit Polish order placed! Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Christa W

I have a tiny polish budget this paycheck and both Laquerlicious and Dashing Housewife have new polishes releasing.  I may not even have any left over for the Hit Polish sale.  Not sure if I can keep from placing any other orders.


----------



## NotTheMama

Got my Black Sheep Lacquer box today!!  Didn't get a chance to really look at it cause I just ran home for lunch. Will post pictures later today.


----------



## lochnessie

Pollysmom said:


> Got my Black Sheep Lacquer box today!!  Didn't get a chance to really look at it cause I just ran home for lunch. Will post pictures later today.


Hooray! I was pretty sure she shipped, but I haven't gotten anything yet. You often get your box a day before me, though, since mine has to get over to the east coast. I can't wait!


----------



## tulosai

Yes I have my Black Sheep box and I LOVE IT! Lots better than Glitter Guilty in terms of the colors for me, and more polish for less money as well.  Unless Glitter Guilty REALLY wows me this month I'm gonna cancel that and continue on the BSL bandwagon.


----------



## Christa W

KBShimmer sale 20% off one day sale. 

"So, for the next 24 hours, until noon EST 06/10, you can use the code 50K20OFF for 20% off your entire order, excluding tax and shipping. " quoted form their Facebook.


----------



## NotTheMama

tulosai said:


> Yes I have my Black Sheep box and I LOVE IT! Lots better than Glitter Guilty in terms of the colors for me, and more polish for less money as well.  Unless Glitter Guilty REALLY wows me this month I'm gonna cancel that and continue on the BSL bandwagon.


What did you get??  Pics, please.  I hope to put mine up tonight...with moving I haven't had time for anything....


----------



## tulosai

Pics on the new forum still terrify me.  I got a pink thermal that turns coral (it is SUPER light pink though I am going to need to layer it over something), a great pink/purple glitter bomb (at least I think it's what you'd call a glitter bomb) and a really SUPER pale pink with blue and pink and yellow flecks that I was meh on in the bottle but LOVE on.  I feel like she REALLY heard my preferences and knew me even though it's only my first box.  I hope it won't be all pink all the time in the future but like I said I loved this box WAY more than anything glitter guilty ever gave me, and you get 2 full sizes and a mini here whereas giltter guilty only gives you a mini and a full size and costs $1 more to boot.


----------



## kira685

tulosai said:


> Pics on the new forum still terrify me.  I got a pink thermal that turns coral (it is SUPER light pink though I am going to need to layer it over something), a great pink/purple glitter bomb (at least I think it's what you'd call a glitter bomb) and a really SUPER pale pink with blue and pink and yellow flecks that I was meh on in the bottle but LOVE on.  I feel like she REALLY heard my preferences and knew me even though it's only my first box.  I hope it won't be all pink all the time in the future but like I said I loved this box WAY more than anything glitter guilty ever gave me, and you get 2 full sizes and a mini here whereas giltter guilty only gives you a mini and a full size and costs $1 more to boot.


I'm glad you feel like she heard your preferences; I actually felt the opposite. I know she tries, but I had specified I don't like greens and blues and in 3 months, I only got 3 polishes that weren't green or blue.. I got 3 green polishes my first month (I did contact her after this, and she apologized and explained), the second month was awesome because I got 2 thermals in pink/coral, i think red/brown-red (haven't tested the transition), and  blue to white thermal.. then the third month was back to disappointing with a pink, green and blue.. the pink was very similar to the pink state of the thermal from the previous month, so it didn't really excite me. Liking 1/3 of the polishes just wasn't enough for me to be satisfied enough continue every month - I think I'm just better off buying the polishes I like! I do wish I had gotten the 2 polishes you got in addition to the pink/coral thermal, because they sound fantastic and exactly what I was looking to get when I signed up with BSL


----------



## tulosai

Mkay so I have my Glitter Guily box.

The good: I FINALLY love the color she sent me this month, Skies of Neon.

The bad: every SINGLE fleck of glitter in Skies of Neon is PLASTERED to the side of the bottle.  No amount of shaking is helping.  It is flat out impossible to get A SINGLE FLECK of glitter onto my nail.  This rather defeats the purpose of this being a GLITTER nail polish.  

The super duper ugly:  Evidently, as our 'extra' this month (which had previously been yummy yummy local candy or chocolate) Tami, the owner of glitter guilty, decided we'd like a baby nail file.  Like, quite literally, one could use a nail file this size on a five year old.  This nail file, OF COURSE,  has glitter guilty blazoned on one side and  the web address and Tami's email address on the other.  I don't mind calling her Tammi because her email address, [email protected] is also blazoned on this thing.  So basically, instead of sending us something yummy, she sent us a business card that might be useful for helping you file your nails a grand total of once.

I am cancelling.  I am only torn about whether to email telling her why or not.


----------



## lochnessie

I had an epic day of nail mail! First of all, my Black Sheep Lacquer box! Sorry, no spoiler since I STILL don't know how to do so on this new site, and I think/hope everyone's gotten their boxes by now?





I love Jawbreaker, which is the glitter on the left. The mini seems to be a flakie in a dark base, although I haven't swatched it yet. The polish on the right didn't have a name, but I think it's "Hero", which is the green thermal from her recent Zelda collection. 

I also got my AWESOME Hit Polish order! 







So many pretties; I don't know where to begin!


----------



## meaganola

Ooh, the stars in Rainbow Honey's Sea Star are *tiny*!  I was thinking they were going to be big chunky things, which would have been okay, but it would have also been "OH HAI LOOK AT THE ORANGE STARS!"  Instead, these are teensy and adorable!  Given the color mix, I think that anything larger would have overwhelmed everything else in this mix.  With this itty bittyness, it's just kind of "Oh, hey, we're just hanging out being contrasting and adorable!"

(And now I *really* need to stop staring at this bottle and take the garbage out so I can settle in for the evening.  It's been a looong day.)


----------



## dressupthedog

I got my Rainbow Honey order today and am head over heels in love with Sea Star. It's perfect and might be my favorite glitter topper ever. I love all things ocean related, so I'm not surprised that I'm giddy over this polish.

I haven't gotten my Black Sheep box yet, and I'm getting antsy. I also haven't gotten shipping info. Did any of you get an email this month?


----------



## lochnessie

bellatrix42 said:


> I got my Rainbow Honey order today and am head over heels in love with Sea Star. It's perfect and might be my favorite glitter topper ever. I love all things ocean related, so I'm not surprised that I'm giddy over this polish.
> 
> I haven't gotten my Black Sheep box yet, and I'm getting antsy. I also haven't gotten shipping info. Did any of you get an email this month?


I didn't get a tracking e-mail; it just appeared in my mailbox today. Hopefully yours will get there soon!


----------



## BSquared

@@tulosai I liked your post on accident while trying to scroll! Stupid mobile. That's a bummer though.

I've started stalking this thread because I really want to break into indie polish but I don't know where to start!


----------



## sstich79

_Edited because oops! Wrong forum._


----------



## NotTheMama

tulosai said:


> Mkay so I have my Glitter Guily box.
> 
> The good: I FINALLY love the color she sent me this month, Skies of Neon.
> 
> The bad: every SINGLE fleck of glitter in Skies of Neon is PLASTERED to the side of the bottle.  No amount of shaking is helping.  It is flat out impossible to get A SINGLE FLECK of glitter onto my nail.  This rather defeats the purpose of this being a GLITTER nail polish.
> 
> The super duper ugly:  Evidently, as our 'extra' this month (which had previously been yummy yummy local candy or chocolate) Tami, the owner of glitter guilty, decided we'd like a baby nail file.  Like, quite literally, one could use a nail file this size on a five year old.  This nail file, OF COURSE,  has glitter guilty blazoned on one side and  the web address and Tami's email address on the other.  I don't mind calling her Tammi because her email address, [email protected] is also blazoned on this thing.  So basically, instead of sending us something yummy, she sent us a business card that might be useful for helping you file your nails a grand total of once.
> 
> I am cancelling.  I am only torn about whether to email telling her why or not.


I got mine yesterday, too.  I really like my polish, it was a green one. 

Can you maybe get an orange stick in the bottle to dislodge the glitter on the side?  I've heard of people doing that with success.

On the nail file, yeah, I agree with you.  I saw it and was like what the heck is this?  On her FB page, she made it seem like it was some great, personalized thing, which I would have thought meant personalized for US, like each of us, not to her and her shop.  I was disappointed in it.  Last time we didn't get candy, we got a really cute magnet that said "keep calm and paint your nails." which I thought was adorable.  The nail file could have been an extra with the candy and it wouldn't have been such a let down.

I may cancel as well, but only because I am drowning in polish and I'm moving and we have a lot going on right now.


----------



## tulosai

Pollysmom said:


> On her FB page, she made it seem like it was some great, personalized thing, which I would have thought meant personalized for US, like each of us, not to her and her shop.  I was disappointed in it.  Last time we didn't get candy, we got a really cute magnet that said "keep calm and paint your nails." which I thought was adorable.  The nail file could have been an extra with the candy and it wouldn't have been such a let down.


Yeah, I think my disappointment about the file was magnified because I thought the same- when she said personalized, I thought she meant for us, and that maybe the extra was even another mini polish or something (crazy optimistic, I know, but I'd have been happy with any number of things for the extra- the magnet would have been fine, any kind of candy would have been fine, any cute nail accessories would have been fine).


----------



## tulosai

I should also say i DID email her telling her  (bluntly, but as nicely as possible while being blunt) why I cancelled, and as usual she is a top notch person with top notch customer service and she did send me this REALLY classy email back:



> Thanks for all your input!! I really appreciate it!! I feel bad for this month's box and that you weren't happy with it. This coming month there will definitely be great changes and we're learning a lot as we go! Thanks for being so honest and please keep following us! We'll be having a big sale coming up soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149

Tammi is great with customer service.  She's on top of the emails and I think genuinely looking for feedback and open to it.

What I'm really starting to think is that I just don't want that kind of relationship with someone I buy nail polish from.  I'd rather see a collection, or get an email with that month/season's items, say "ooh, look at the pretties.  Gimme!"  It seems like some of the indie ladies are really looking to develop their polishes and want us to think about what we want and explain it.  So then we get something unique ... but it's just more time than I want to spend on it. I haven't gotten my box this month, but I've pretty much decided to give this one a rest, at least for a few months. 

On a happier note, I'm loving Black Sheep Lacquer, which arrived yesterday.  I got a full-sized bottle of Jawbreaker, a mini of "Glow" (another pink -- looks like a cream, but maybe a thermal?) and a full-size Hecate, which is one of the shop polishes I put on my "wish list" last month.  I got home from work crazy late, ate some cake for dinner and then went to bed, so maybe I'll have a chance to play with them tonight.


----------



## NotTheMama

tulosai said:


> I should also say i DID email her telling her (bluntly, but as nicely as possible while being blunt) why I cancelled, and as usual she is a top notch person with top notch customer service and she did send me this REALLY classy email back:


That was a nice email. I appreciate her taking it so well.


----------



## tulosai

Pollysmom said:


> That was a nice email. I appreciate her taking it so well.


Yeah she is a really good person.  I will continue to shop her store when I have some extra cash and would definitely resubscribe if it turned back around or if the price dropped even a few bucks.


----------



## Christa W

I am straight up freaking out right now!! I normally work from home and I am going to the office tomorrow for a farewell party for my boss but I just realized I have my Laquerlicious order coming in and it will be in my mailbox for 9 hours in the Florida heat while I am gone and I have nobody to come and let my babies in the door!!! I can have them hold my mail but I will want to get it ASAP and not wait 3 days!!! What do I do???


----------



## meaganola

Christa W said:


> I am straight up freaking out right now!! I normally work from home and I am going to the office tomorrow for a farewell party for my boss but I just realized I have my Laquerlicious order coming in and it will be in my mailbox for 9 hours in the Florida heat while I am gone and I have nobody to come and let my babies in the door!!! I can have them hold my mail but I will want to get it ASAP and not wait 3 days!!! What do I do???


In my area, you would be SOL for a hold at this point because you have to submit that request a few days in advance. It might be too late to do anything about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

meaganola said:


> In my area, you would be SOL for a hold at this point because you have to submit that request a few days in advance. It might be too late to do anything about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I also think it may be too late for a hold... i think the website requires 24 hours notice.

This may sound silly but might leaving an ice pack in your box be an option? Or maybe you could leave a note to your mail person if they are a friendly and helpful soul to bring the package back the next day?


----------



## Christa W

tulosai said:


> Yeah I also think it may be too late for a hold... i think the website requires 24 hours notice.
> 
> This may sound silly but might leaving an ice pack in your box be an option? Or maybe you could leave a note to your mail person if they are a friendly and helpful soul to bring the package back the next day?


I wonder if they would fit in with a box. It's 5 polishes so its probably not in a bubble mailer.. I have all kinds of extra ice packs from my meds. My box is at least plastic so it might not get quite as hot as a metal box. Thanks for the ideas and response ladies!!! I know no matter what unless I stay home my OCD will be working overtime and I will be obsessing about them all day.


----------



## Christa W

Epic fail.  Nothing in my box today.  I put 3 ice packs in the very back of the box and apparently it didn't fit.  No notes left or anything... checking tracking they said an authorized user wasn't available.  At least they aren't in there and exploded.  Guess I have to hope they will deliver them tomorrow. 

They did come today along with my Ipsy. 

Well worth the wait..


----------



## Christa W

So I bought these Laquerlicious polishes then actually won a set of them (Made in the USA, All American Girl and Celebrate Red, White &amp; Blue)  through an Instagram contest!!  Also won a set of Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat and Stuck on Blu Basecoat.  I am super excited!!!  I just got Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash which I love and this is the only other topcoat I have been really interested in trying out.


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> So I bought these Laquerlicious polishes then actually won a set of them (Made in the USA, All American Girl and Celebrate Red, White &amp; Blue)  through an Instagram contest!!  Also won a set of Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat and Stuck on Blu Basecoat.  I am super excited!!!  I just got Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash which I love and this is the only other topcoat I have been really interested in trying out.


That is fabulous! Congratulations! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on HK Girl vs Digital Flash so I know if I need to switch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Hit Polish has released more polishes, is still clearing out her old bottles, and is having a 20% off sale... Yeah, I just placed another order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad she's back and putting out new stuff already!


----------



## Christa W

I still have not made another Hit Polish order because I need to save money and its killing me!!! Must. Have. Pretties.

On another note.. I'm having a giveaway on Instagram for the 3 Laquerlicious polishes I won since I already bought them. If you don't already follow me I'm @christajadeskywalker. Ill post the details when I'm off work and pics of which 3 I mean.


----------



## Christa W

OK so here are the 3 polishes in my giveaway. 










Loving these polishes as much as the other ones from her.  Here is another polish from her 4th of July collection that I bought.


----------



## chelsealynn

Any sales going on?  I'm wanting to buy some polishes but would love to catch a sale.


----------



## lochnessie

chelsealynn said:


> Any sales going on?  I'm wanting to buy some polishes but would love to catch a sale.


Model City Polish is having a 40% off sale through 10PM CST tonight - a lot of stuff is sold out at this point, but there are still some polishes left. Code is CELEBRATE2. 

Gothic Gala is also having a flash sale through 6pm PST - 30% off with code SUMMER30. 

Hit Polish is having a 20% off sale, and she's still clearing out her old 5ml and 13ml bottles (she switching to 7ml only) - code is FUNTIMES. Ends midnight tomorrow.

Edit: Ooh, and I forgot that LynBDesigns is having a sale, too - 50% off with code "SUMMER" through Monday.

/enabling   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Squee! I got an e-mail earlier today saying I won a Primary Glazing Trio from Mentality's recent giveaway! This is the first time I've ever won a giveaway, and I've really wanted to try their glazes, so I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Squee! I got an e-mail earlier today saying I won a Primary Glazing Trio from Mentality's recent giveaway! This is the first time I've ever won a giveaway, and I've really wanted to try their glazes, so I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg congrats!!!


----------



## Christa W

I saw Mentality is coming out with their answer for a box and it's sets.  First one is primary colors 4 polishes for $20 includes shipping.  I want to get more Mentality soon.  I only have 2 of them!!


----------



## JC327

lochnessie said:


> Squee! I got an e-mail earlier today saying I won a Primary Glazing Trio from Mentality's recent giveaway! This is the first time I've ever won a giveaway, and I've really wanted to try their glazes, so I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats!


----------



## lochnessie

Mentality is doing another half off sale on their Big Cartel site as they get ready to move to their own domain. A bunch of polishes are sold out, but there's still a bunch left!


----------



## meaganola

Uh oh. I already know I'm going to have to buy the Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape collection due entirely to the theme. It's a good thing I have a two-and-a-half-week warning for this. I'm a bit bummed the color of the month was a Mystery Bag shade. I was hoping for something different I don't already have. Better luck next month, I guess.


----------



## meaganola

Note: All buy/sell/trade talk must go in the BST threads.


----------



## jennm149

meaganola said:


> Uh oh. I already know I'm going to have to buy the Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape collection due entirely to the theme. It's a good thing I have a two-and-a-half-week warning for this. I'm a bit bummed the color of the month was a Mystery Bag shade. I was hoping for something different I don't already have. Better luck next month, I guess.


Pretty much everything I've received in earlier Mystery Bags has turned up in future collections, although (obviously) not as a color of the month.  I wish they'd sent Sea Star in an MB.  I like that polish a lot.


----------



## kaitlin1209

@@meaganola thanks for the reminder; I totally forgot!

Excited to hear about new RH polishes coming soon!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> Squee! I got an e-mail earlier today saying I won a Primary Glazing Trio from Mentality's recent giveaway! This is the first time I've ever won a giveaway, and I've really wanted to try their glazes, so I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's awesome! I've never won any nail polish, but would be so excited to! I hope we see them all in your upcoming 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge responses!


----------



## meaganola

jennm149 said:


> Pretty much everything I've received in earlier Mystery Bags has turned up in future collections, although (obviously) not as a color of the month. I wish they'd sent Sea Star in an MB. I like that polish a lot.


Right, I know they typically show up later. My disappointment is specifically due to the fact that this one is a COTM.


----------



## Christa W

Llarowe having a "blowout" sale for July 4th on sale items staring tonight midnight mountain through tomorrow midnight mountain time.  Damn you no buy!!


----------



## MissTrix

Try as I might, I could not resist the temptation of discount nail polish. Making their way to me soon...





*top row: Arcane Lacquer Luna Madness*, *Dance Legend Hanging Out*, *Gloss N Sparkle Needful Things*

*center row: Nail Pattern Boldness Oodiful*, *Gloss N Sparkle Decadence*

*bottom row:* *Arcane Lacquer Pistola*, *Jindie Nails Nail, Phone, Keys, Check!*,* Dance Legend Spring Break*


----------



## MissTrix

I Love Nail Polish is retiring 47 polishes at 30% off!

http://www.ilnp.com/retiring-soon.html#page=0&amp;top=1&amp;

Use code ILNP30 at checkout.


----------



## lochnessie

Maya Cosmetics is closing down shop, so all polishes are $4.50 right now. I just snagged some of my first and last ones from them; I've heard good things!


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> Maya Cosmetics is closing down shop, so all polishes are $4.50 right now. I just snagged some of my first and last ones from them; I've heard good things!


I saw that.  She's got a blue holo I wanted but it's not in the cards. I've heard nothing but awesome things about them.


----------



## brandarae

NailNation is having a flash sale until 4 pm Arizona time tomorrow - 40% off.

Code: BIG40

http://nailnation3000.storenvy.com

Gothic Gala Lacquers is having a flash sale good until 10 pm pacific tonight - 25% off

Code: FLASH25

http://www.gothicgalalacquers.com


----------



## kaitlin1209

Today I noticed that bloggers started posting swatches of the Rainbow Honey Mixtape series.  Some of them posted that 120 bloggers were chosen to get 2-3 shades each to share.  There's also a code for 20% off any RH purchase between now and 8/31: MIXTAPE20


----------



## Christa W

Dashing housewife is having a moving sale... 25% off orders of $8 or more. I'm super broke so I can't participate which makes me sad. I really want her new collection.

Also Laquerlicious has a mystery prototype bag $18 shipped for 3 prototype polishes. I want these badly... Trying to convince the boyfriend to buy them for me!!!


----------



## sstich79

kaitlin1209 said:


> Today I noticed that bloggers started posting swatches of the Rainbow Honey Mixtape series.  Some of them posted that 120 bloggers were chosen to get 2-3 shades each to share.  There's also a code for 20% off any RH purchase between now and 8/31: MIXTAPE20


Ooh, which ones? I don't follow nail blogs really, but there are a few Mixtape polish descriptions that have me very interested!

ETA: Never mind... Google coughed up a few for me. Tragically, the swatches of some of the ones I was most curious about are kind of underwhelming ("I Wanna Get Better" and "One Minute More").


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish having Christmas in July




She said it's her last sale before Christmas but she said she wasn't going to make new polishes until August either.  I haven't gotten any since new release and I am torn.  I am on a pretty strict no buy right but it's SO tempting.  Unfortunately for me the minis I have from her already seem to be suffering from the mini indie glitter curse and drying out.  One bottle of Invader Zim I got just before she closed thats completely evaporated.  She switched to 7ml only which means I only have that as an option.  The crellies seem unaffected so far which is nice.  I will probably have to miss out on this sale too.


----------



## meaganola

Yay, got in on the early access window for Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape!  I went for the mini collection.  I also snagged Papillon and The Kraken while I was at it, which put my order over $65, so I got a bottle of Neon Blossom (which I have in mini form, but it's a RH glitter!  I'm pretty sure I can rehome it if necessary) and a small July Mystery Bag for free.  I'm a Mystery Bag subscriber, so I have one already, but I really like this month's assortment, so it won't be a hardship to have a backup for these since I didn't get a full-sized sub.  I need to remember to switch to full-sized.  I wonder if they can do that for me or if I need to dig my CC out, cancel the mini, and resub with the full-sized.

Oh, and then I used the MIXTAPE20 code and got 20% off, so it ultimately cost me $52!  I have a feeling I might be turning around and buying some of the Summer Mixtape shades in full-sized versions, but I did want all of them but not full sizes of all of them, so the mini collection was the best option for me.  Now I can give these good test runs to see which ones I *really* need in big bottle form!


----------



## Jac13

misstrix said:


> Try as I might, I could not resist the temptation of discount nail polish. Making their way to me soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LO Arcane Luna Madness.jpg
> 
> *top row: Arcane Lacquer Luna Madness*, *Dance Legend Hanging Out*, *Gloss N Sparkle Needful Things*
> 
> *center row: Nail Pattern Boldness Oodiful*, *Gloss N Sparkle Decadence*
> 
> *bottom row:* *Arcane Lacquer Pistola*, *Jindie Nails Nail, Phone, Keys, Check!*,* Dance Legend Spring Break*


Those polishes are so pretty. My favorites are by Arcane Lacquer.


----------



## MissJessicaMary

I'm looking for a 3 free or 5 free basecoat. I have Rainbow Honey's All Your Base, but I'm almost out and I can't find it on their site. I like a basecoat I can also wear as clear polish and I like mini/smaller sizes, but I'm open to any suggestions. I did a search on Etsy but apparently I'm not searching for the right terms. I've not been in indie polish enough to know very many brands, so I'm counting on the MUT crowd to help me out ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

MissJessicaMary said:


> I'm looking for a 3 free or 5 free basecoat. I have Rainbow Honey's All Your Base, but I'm almost out and I can't find it on their site. I like a basecoat I can also wear as clear polish and I like mini/smaller sizes, but I'm open to any suggestions. I did a search on Etsy but apparently I'm not searching for the right terms. I've not been in indie polish enough to know very many brands, so I'm counting on the MUT crowd to help me out ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is one of my favorites! It looks green but goes on clear. http://shopglitterdaze.com/index.php?route=product/product&amp;product_id=209


----------



## acostakk

This is what happens when I hang out on the enablers thread. Someone posted 50% off at Chloe &amp; Bella. At less than $10 shipped, how could I say no?

Ordered Tuesday, delivered today (Florida to AZ). Great packaging, a small box with tissue paper and bubble wrap and this:








Three coats of Black Opal alone and two over black:




Three coats of Snow:


----------



## Tamarin

MissJessicaMary said:


> I'm looking for a 3 free or 5 free basecoat. I have Rainbow Honey's All Your Base, but I'm almost out and I can't find it on their site. I like a basecoat I can also wear as clear polish and I like mini/smaller sizes, but I'm open to any suggestions. I did a search on Etsy but apparently I'm not searching for the right terms. I've not been in indie polish enough to know very many brands, so I'm counting on the MUT crowd to help me out ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There are a few available on llarowe though searching on that site isn't the easiest.  I found this one http://www.llarowe.com/chickhorsetail.html which is very cheap, and there's also one from barryM on there, and maybe a few more if you go through all the search results.  The one that I've been using for a while is the pacifica glossy base/top coat. It's listed as 7 free (though honestly I have no clue what the extra missing chemicals are) and so far I like it.  I've only used it as a base coat; I use the RH topcoat.  It looks nice and glossy so you could wear it on its own as well.

ETA: more drugstore brands are 3-free now as well, though you may need to look up the ingredients


----------



## normajean2008

Hi ladies! 

It was suggested by another valued member that I also post a link to my review of a new indie company here as well.  There was some unfortunate mishaps with the company Chloe and Bell nail polish.  This link has my review of the product received as well as the issues that the owner was causing.  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133514-chloe-and-bella-polish-company/


----------



## meaganola

Grr.  I just got my Rainbow Honey Summer Mixtape order.  I also got The Kraken, Papillon, and Neon Blossom.  The grr part:  WHERE DO I START WITH ALL OF THE AWESOME?  The decisions!  I cannot make them!  (I think I'll go with Work It Out.  I only wear oranges/corals when it's sunny and hot, and it's going to be in the 90s and clear all week, so I might as well go ahead with this one -- maybe with Neon Blossom on top on just a few fingers -- now because I sure as hell won't be wearing it later.)


----------



## dressupthedog

@@meaganola I'm jealous! I ordered the whole set plus a variety of other things to get free shipping, the mini mystery bag, and Neon Blossom. I got everything in that order today except for the mini Summer Mix Tape set. Apparently that part won't ship until tomorrow. I did add Neon Blossom to my toes, which were already a pink leaning coral. It's quite fun.


----------



## meaganola

I think Work It Out needed a white undercoat to bring out its brightness, but I don't feel like starting over, so I'm just going to go with Neon Blossom on all nails instead of just a couple.  Glitter can hide a lot of issues!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Posted on Pretty &amp; Polished FB page: ETSY flash sale! Use code ETSY25 for 25% off of your order at our Etsy shop. Not sure how long this sale is going to last, but it won't be more than 12 hours!

eta: That was posted around 8pm EST I think.


----------



## chibimorph

Cult Nails has 40% off regular-priced  lacquers with code: THEBIG40

Free Shipping on US orders over $20

http://www.cultnails.com/


----------



## meaganola

Yay, MIXTAPE20 is still working on Rainbow Honey!  My brain is utterly fried from the heat, so I can't remember when it's expiring and decided to just try it and see if it worked rather than bother looking it up.  And it worked!  It was enough to cover shipping for Crystal and Pink Lemonade!    *So* happy the latter got restocked.  I've been kicking myself for not jumping on it when it was originally released.  I'm not a pink polish person, but apparently if there are layers of glitter involved, I'm okay.  I ended up topping my Work It Out/Neon Blossom mani with Papillon.  I'm not sure even the foil trick will make this one easy to remove, but it's been worth it!


----------



## kaitlin1209

I'm really bummed, I ended up placing a Pretty &amp; Polished order and it is shipping to my Paypal address instead of my correct address. For some reason the default keeps resetting to my parents' house and won't save my new address.  Anyway, I emailed her customer service address within a minute of getting my confirmation email (immediately after I placed the order.)  I asked if she would be able to ship it to my real address and she never responded even to say that she couldn't.  It would have been totally understandable, I just would have really appreciated a response.  So now maybe I'll get that nail polish at Christmas next time I am at my parents' house.  Not real thrilled.


----------



## meaganola

Check this one out:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/93087658/strawberry-nail-polish-5ml-mini-bottle?ref=shop_home_active_9

IT LOOKS LIKE A STRAWBERRY WITH SEEDS!  *All* of the adorable.  The shape of the mini bottle just seals the deal.  I'm on a group order where we're all getting the same thing, and I was hesitant about it because I'm not a red pail polish fan, but I *am* a strawberry fan, and the more I think about it, the antsier I get about its arrival!


----------



## kaitlin1209

meaganola said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/93087658/strawberry-nail-polish-5ml-mini-bottle?ref=shop_home_active_9
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE A STRAWBERRY WITH SEEDS!  *All* of the adorable.  The shape of the mini bottle just seals the deal.  I'm on a group order where we're all getting the same thing, and I was hesitant about it because I'm not a red pail polish fan, but I *am* a strawberry fan, and the more I think about it, the antsier I get about its arrival!


I have a need for that strawberry and the cookies and cream one...omg


----------



## feemia

Christa W said:


> Hit Polish having Christmas in July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10303881_674516769292864_835890466767879323_n.png


I placed an order during this sale.  She wrote a note at the top of the invoice thanking me for being her 4000th order, and included an extra polish in the box.


----------



## Christa W

feemia said:


> I placed an order during this sale.  She wrote a note at the top of the invoice thanking me for being her 4000th order, and included an extra polish in the box.


Awesome!  Lucky girl.  I am so broke right now I can't buy anything from her and it's killing me.  I'm glad she's back.


----------



## Christa W

My new favorite Indie Laquerlicious is discontinuing some polishes.  Code LAQ50 gives you 50% the already on sale price making them only $3.00.  She's also got some prototype mystery bags 3 for $18 with free shipping.  I think if you get one of them and the discounted polishes you get free shipping on everything.  I want to buy some so bad but my boyfriend decided to quit his job (which is the same as my job) and go back to school again and he's trying to get in for classes starting next week!!!  I am already broke this means a super no buy for me unfortunately but I promise her polishes are fantastic!!!

It's pretty much the ones that are already on sale for $6.00 but here's a list...  They are selling out fast too...

Once they are gone that's IT!!!


----------



## meaganola

So I've been getting really tired of all of the pink-oriented Rainbow Honey toppers lately, like Neon Blossom, whatever that pinkpinkpink one was in the all-pink box, the one this month that I don't feel like getting up to check the name on.  I ordered Pink Lemonade when it was restocked because I had been wanting it when it initially went up, but I was kind of dreading it after receiving the August bag because I was expecting more opaque pink.  It's not.  Most of the pink comes from fine iridescent glitter, so the light has to hit it just right in order to see the pink!  It makes me think of fizzy regular (not pink!  Just the regular classic yellow stuff) lemonade with bits of pink fruit floating in it, like if you chopped up frozen peaches and berries to use instead of ice to give it a little extra flavor.  Hmm.  I have a bottle of that lemonade, and I think I have some berries in the freezer.  Too bad it's too late to have that much sugar.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

I don't have many indie brands, but I'm excited with the bunch I've recently gotten from LynBDesigns. Since I bought a whole bunch, I was thrilled to find a bonus bottle surprise in my order! I still have a lot of them to try, but here's one, Down The Rabbit Hole, a more true-rather-than-turquoise blue, with a touch of periwinkle but also a yellow undertone, with all sorts of glitters - teenie tiny navy circles, big white circles, hexes, and shards, in a combination of blue, silver, opal?, and white tones. True to form, the biggest pieces require a lot of mixing or fishing to get out at first, but there are plenty to create a nice mix:




I enjoyed stamping on it for the 30 Inspirations challenge.

View attachment 6326
View attachment 6325


----------



## Monika1

And here is LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited. Of course it doesn't look quite like this in indoor light...

View attachment 6417


----------



## kaitlin1209

I ordered three of the colors currently offered at Silly Bee's Chickadees-- Papaya Yaya (orange), Port Maria (teal) and Coconut Pie (topper.)  I ordered them Saturday and I don't have a shipping notice or anything yet but I'm still really excited to try these.


----------



## Christa W

Theres a bunch of indie sales for Labor Day coming up.  I know Hit Polish has one.  Here's the flyer from her Facebook.


----------



## Christa W

Here's another one from Facebook.

This is on the last call $6.00 polishes.  There are mystery bags of prototypes for $18 and include 3 polishes as well.  Those qualify for free shipping so if you are interested this is a great way to combine deals.




This no buy stuff is KILLING me!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Thanks for sharing the sales, Christa! Smokey Mountain Lacquers (smokeymtnlacquer on etsy) is having a sale for $5 on all full size polishes through Monday night. She has some holos that look gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

If anyone is on IG there is an account set up also called @indiepolish411 that you can follow and it's strictly for sales, restocks and releases of indie polishes.


----------



## Christa W

I can't wait until I have money again.  I think I am having indie polish withdrawl.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> If anyone is on IG there is an account set up also called @indiepolish411 that you can follow and it's strictly for sales, restocks and releases of indie polishes.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meaganola

Are there any Halloween 2014 collections out yet?  I have Reasons that mean I need to get *new* stuff, not things from previous years, and I'm not sure when this sort of thing comes out or where to look.

(Also:  Is it 11am Pacific yet?  I wanna see what Rainbow Honey has up their sleeve for September!  Ready now!)


----------



## Tamarin

20% off at llarowe with code "20% Off"


----------



## trekkersangel

meaganola said:


> Are there any Halloween 2014 collections out yet? I have Reasons that mean I need to get *new* stuff, not things from previous years, and I'm not sure when this sort of thing comes out or where to look.
> 
> (Also: Is it 11am Pacific yet? I wanna see what Rainbow Honey has up their sleeve for September! Ready now!)


I have to have the limited edition trio for September. There's a pretty goldish pumpkin orange, a pumpkin smelling top coat, &amp; the most gorgeous goldish deep apple red color I've ever seen!!!!
I wonder what will be in the mystery bag this month. I just signed up lady week for a sub so this will be my first. I'm hoping for some pretty fall colors &amp; some pumpkin smells


----------



## kaitlin1209

Black Sheep Lacquer fall collection was made available to preorder today in mini or full sizes!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Pretty &amp; Polish posted on FB that they will release their Fall and Supernatural collections today.  There is also a giveaway they posted on FB: 

A Supernatural Inspired Collection. If you have an idea of what each polish was inspired by please leave a comment on the bottle shot! We are going to play a little game. Anyone who comments will be entered to win a $25 giftcard to the website! Let's see who our Supernatural Fans are!


----------



## Meggpi

I need suggestions:  I deserve a treat and I want the most awesome multichrome indie possible.  I'm talking, as many colors as possible like an oil slick.  I know a lot of brands do the orange-red-purple-blue shift I just can't choose one!  I know you girls have some ideas.


----------



## lochnessie

meggpi said:


> I need suggestions:  I deserve a treat and I want the most awesome multichrome indie possible.  I'm talking, as many colors as possible like an oil slick.  I know a lot of brands do the orange-red-purple-blue shift I just can't choose one!  I know you girls have some ideas.


Hmm, I don't have any personally, but ILNP (I Love Nail Polish) is well known for their multichromes. Looking at what they have, "Peace" might do the trick for you? They have plenty of options!


----------



## Meggpi

lochnessie said:


> Hmm, I don't have any personally, but ILNP (I Love Nail Polish) is well known for their multichromes. Looking at what they have, "Peace" might do the trick for you? They have plenty of options!


Ooooh thanks--I was looking at Dance Legend Chameleons on Llarowe but these are way better.  I ended up ordering Birefringence instead of peace, it looked a little less subtle.   I had a sudden multichrome craving, haven't really been on my radar (except Peridot and its dupes) since the late 90's (I swear color shifts were better when polish was still totally toxic)


----------



## meaganola

Uh, I got the package that was supposed to be my Rainbow Honey September trio, and I instead received:


calabaza full-sized (the only correct item)
vanilla dreams scented top coat, full-sized (kind of correct)
persephone mini (wait, *what*?)
tea biscuit mini exfoliating sugar soap (which I received in a mystery bag)

So bummed!  I *really* wanted the pumpkin top coat for this weekend.  What I received just seems *weird* since they don't even sell persephone or sugar soap, at least not at the moment, so it's not like I got a different order or someone grabbed just the wrong top coat.  I got two things they currently sell (only one of which I actually ordered) and two random things that do not seem to be available.  Now I get to wait and see what can be done to fix this. 

ETA:  Oh, wow.  It turns out that the error was in them not explaining why they sent what they did.  The apple peel polish and great pumpkin top coat are on back order, so the vanilla dreams top coat, persephone mini, and sugar scrub soap were to make up for the fact that all they were sending right now from my order is the calabaza polish, and they'll be sending the other two when they come back in stock.  I'm thinking persephone is going to end up being a present for someone (sparkly red is a color genre I don't really need multiple variations on, and I think it's really similar to apple peel, so I can let this one live with someone else), but I'm really happy I get to keep the vanilla dreams top coat.  I'm going through a scented top coat phase.

EA2:  I think calabaza is the fugly shimmery mustard of my dreams.  I don't think I'll be wearing it for a while because I'll be changing to Espionage Cosmetics nail wraps for a comic con this weekend, and I like to wear those as long as possible to get my money's worth out of them, but calabaza is definitely currently the polish I plan to wear after the wraps come off.  And vanilla dreams smells very much like a sleepytime aromatherapy oil I like to put on the inside of my wrists when I sleep, so it's super awesome that *this* is the scent they picked to tide me over until I can go full pumpkin pie on my nails.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I just made an order from Native War Paints for three of their fall collection colors.  I need some more fall shades in my life!


----------



## chelsealynn

kaitlin1209 said:


> I just made an order from Native War Paints for three of their fall collection colors.  I need some more fall shades in my life!



I've never heard of this company but my favorite sweater looks so pretty.  I might have to check out some of their polishes.  Have you ordered fro them before?


----------



## kaitlin1209

chelsealynn said:


> I've never heard of this company but my favorite sweater looks so pretty.  I might have to check out some of their polishes.  Have you ordered fro them before?


No I haven't, I ordered minis bc I was nervous to order full size from a company that was new to me.  I'll be sure to post here as soon as I get the polishes to report on how they are.  I think they won't ship until 9/25 though since I technically preordered from the fall collection.  I definitely might have to get these in full size if they are as awesome on me as the swatches appear!   

I actually heard of Native War Paints from the instagram account that was mentioned on here before, indiepolish411. They regram so many deals/announcements from polish companies I've never heard of so I'm excited to branch out.


----------



## chelsealynn

kaitlin1209 said:


> No I haven't, I ordered minis bc I was nervous to order full size from a company that was new to me.  I'll be sure to post here as soon as I get the polishes to report on how they are.  I think they won't ship until 9/25 though since I technically preordered from the fall collection.  I definitely might have to get these in full size if they are as awesome on me as the swatches appear!
> 
> I actually heard of Native War Paints from the instagram account that was mentioned on here before, indiepolish411. They regram so many deals/announcements from polish companies I've never heard of so I'm excited to branch out.


 I was looking at the site and saw there's a walking dead collection  :w00t:  .    I would love to hear your thoughts when you get them. If the quality is good I'll probably pick up a few minis as well.


----------



## Christa W

/crossing fingers my no buy might go away soon.  Boyfriend starts working from home in 4 weeks saving us roughly $500 a month.  I need moar polish!!


----------



## DragonChick

meggpi said:


> Ooooh thanks--I was looking at Dance Legend Chameleons on Llarowe but these are way better.  I ended up ordering Birefringence instead of peace, it looked a little less subtle.   I had a sudden multichrome craving, haven't really been on my radar (except Peridot and its dupes) since the late 90's (I swear color shifts were better when polish was still totally toxic)


You will definitely want Dance Legend's The Knight. While ILNP's Bishop is similar, I feel that The Knight has a better color shift into the blue/black range than Bishop does. (I have both, btw) DL also has a version of the Knight with holo dust named Protuberance. ILNP's Nostalgia is another multichrome you'll want to get.

If you have an opportunity to purchase the Picture Polish LE multichromes, definitely pick those up. The DL Galaxy collection is similar to the PP LE's.


----------



## Christa W

DragonChick said:


> You will definitely want Dance Legend's The Knight. While ILNP's Bishop is similar, I feel that The Knight has a better color shift into the blue/black range than Bishop does. (I have both, btw) DL also has a version of the Knight with holo dust named Protuberance. ILNP's Nostalgia is another multichrome you'll want to get.
> 
> If you have an opportunity to purchase the Picture Polish LE multichromes, definitely pick those up. The DL Galaxy collection is similar to the PP LE's.


I love my Dance Legend multi chromes.  Sully is my favorite nail polish I own.


----------



## disconik

kaitlin1209 said:


> Black Sheep Lacquer fall collection was made available to preorder today in mini or full sizes!


I got Smooth Criminal, the glitter polish I think she's calling mustard seed? (there was no label on mine), and smells like teens spirit in my subscription this month.  Smooth Criminal is the blue in the fall collection and it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## disconik

I went crazy on hit polish's bday sale on Saturday.  Everything is 50% off until the 27th!! 

I got:

Breakfast at Tiffany's (two minis because the full size sold out before i could check out)

Jack Loves Sally

Cosmic Playdate

Neon Twist (mini)

Counting Stars

Gleaming Sapphire (i was iffy about this but it is beautiful in person)

Alumina (light grey holo)

Candied Apple (it's amazing)

Golden Honey (dark gold holo)

Chai Latte (nude holo and i looooooove it!)

And she included a mini of a super cute brightly colored glitter bomb that has rounds and hexes and shredsd and bars, oh my!  It's pretty!  All for $52 bucks including shipping!!


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> I went crazy on hit polish's bday sale on Saturday.  Everything is 50% off until the 27th!!
> 
> I got:
> 
> Breakfast at Tiffany's (two minis because the full size sold out before i could check out)
> 
> Jack Loves Sally
> 
> Cosmic Playdate
> 
> Neon Twist (mini)
> 
> Counting Stars
> 
> Gleaming Sapphire (i was iffy about this but it is beautiful in person)
> 
> Alumina (light grey holo)
> 
> Candied Apple (it's amazing)
> 
> Golden Honey (dark gold holo)
> 
> Chai Latte (nude holo and i looooooove it!)
> 
> And she included a mini of a super cute brightly colored glitter bomb that has rounds and hexes and shredsd and bars, oh my!  It's pretty!  All for $52 bucks including shipping!!


I love the new Jack loves Sally!!!  I am going to live vicariously through you!!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

What are some indies with a good formula. I am having issues with Rainbow Honey's creams. The glitter formula is alot better though.


----------



## DragonChick

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> What are some indies with a good formula. I am having issues with Rainbow Honey's creams. The glitter formula is alot better though.


Stardust Polish - very good formulas, she makes mostly jellies, holos, crellies and glitters. Also some of the best customer service ever.

Polish My Life - very good cream formulas.

Liquid Sky Lacquer

Lacquer Lust

Bliss Polish - I love her jellies.

Mentality Polish - this is the underdog brand. Very reasonably priced and thicker polishes designed for stamping. They also make matte polishes. (If you've ever tried Julep's mattes, they're horrible compared to Mentality's mattes)

I'm sure there're many more I can think of later, but these are a few of my favorite indie brands.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Thanks for the recs.


----------



## Christa W

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> What are some indies with a good formula. I am having issues with Rainbow Honey's creams. The glitter formula is alot better though.


KBShimmer has some cremes and from what I have seen they are pretty awesome.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Just looked at the KBShimmer site. Whoa...those multichromes! Forget about creams.


----------



## lochnessie

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Just looked at the KBShimmer site. Whoa...those multichromes! Forget about creams.


I'm wearing Rollin' with the Chromies right now and it's every bit as awesome as it looks in pictures!


----------



## Christa W

I ordered the Halloween LE Laquerlicious polish with key fob from the EmPURRium

not my photo I got it off the Laquerlicious web site





a portion of the proceeds go to the pitbull rescue so I am considering this my charitable act for the month instead of breaking a strict no buy which I have been very good about keeping so far


----------



## kaitlin1209

chelsealynn said:


> I was looking at the site and saw there's a walking dead collection  :w00t:  .    I would love to hear your thoughts when you get them. If the quality is good I'll probably pick up a few minis as well.


@@chelsealynn I got my Native War Paints order a few days ago, and I'm really happy with them! They applied sheer on the first coat but were totally opaque by 3-4 thin coats, all of which dried super fast. I think I might get a full size of each of the three I got (my swatch order in the attached pic: Sweater Weather, Crisp Red Apples, Changing Seasons).  The swatches on the Native War Paints site are very true to color and my pic of Sweater Weather isn't good enough- the green/blue/gold shift is beautiful.  The only downside is that they smell strongly of nail polish so I am guessing they are not 3/5/whatever free. I don't really pay attention to those kinds of claims.  Either way it wasn't detrimental to my loving these colors!!


----------



## chelsealynn

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@chelsealynn I got my Native War Paints order a few days ago, and I'm really happy with them! They applied sheer on the first coat but were totally opaque by 3-4 thin coats, all of which dried super fast. I think I might get a full size of each of the three I got (my swatch order in the attached pic: Sweater Weather, Crisp Red Apples, Changing Seasons).  The swatches on the Native War Paints site are very true to color and my pic of Sweater Weather isn't good enough- the green/blue/gold shift is beautiful.  The only downside is that they smell strongly of nail polish so I am guessing they are not 3/5/whatever free. I don't really pay attention to those kinds of claims.  Either way it wasn't detrimental to my loving these colors!!


Thank you so much for the swatches and review!  Glad to hear your positive remarks and that the swatches on her website seemed accurate.  I will probably pick some up within the next couple of weeks!


----------



## meaganola

Yay, the October Rainbow Honey stuff is out, and I DO NOT WANT ANY OF IT!  I've got a *huge* Espionage Cosmetics nail wrap Kickstarter pledge hitting Monday, so this is a huge relief.  I have a feeling my RH sub will be going bye-bye if the EC nail wrap sub becomes a reality (the Kickstarter needs to hit $120k by 6pm PST Monday for that, although the sub won't start until April or so.  It hit the official funding goal a week ago, if I recall correctly, and then they announced this stretch goal, and then all hell broke loose, but in an awesome way). 

(In case anyone is interested in seeing what the nail wrap Kickstarter is about, the campaign is here.  This is actually their second Kickstarter for wraps.  I've been using their wraps for a while, and they're my favorite wraps in terms of wear, but they're also really awesome wraps for those of the nerdy and fannish persuasions!  This time around, the campaign has hit stretch goals that mean that everyone at or over the $50 mark gets glittery versions of the Baker Street and Lunar Phases wraps plus a third random wrap, and then if we hit the $120k sub goal, those at certain other levels get up to three free months of the sub.  It's currently...  Just over eight hundred bucks from that goal.  So given the rate that people have been increasing their pledges, chances are that this will be A Thing are pretty much a hundred percent at this point unless something goes very wrong!)


----------



## meaganola

Well, *that* brought the conversation to a complete halt.  Let's try this:

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html

Key thing to note:  Tomorrow is the tenth.


----------



## Tamarin

meaganola said:


> Well, *that* brought the conversation to a complete halt.  Let's try this:
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html
> 
> Key thing to note:  Tomorrow is the tenth.


what's happening on the 10th?


----------



## lochnessie

meaganola said:


> Well, *that* brought the conversation to a complete halt.  Let's try this:
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html
> 
> Key thing to note:  Tomorrow is the tenth.


I'm definitely eyeing that polish, that's for sure! Terry Pratchett AND charity AND Literary Lacquers AND a gorgeous polish? Yes, please! 

Too many awesome polishes coming out right now... I'm also eyeing the new Pahlish Halloween collection that's coming out tomorrow - all 5 polishes are up on her Facebook page, but they're also being posted to her site - http://www.pahlish.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Meggpi

meaganola said:


> Well, *that* brought the conversation to a complete halt. Let's try this:
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/10/literary-lacquers-limited-edition.html
> 
> Key thing to note: Tomorrow is the tenth.


I have such a hard time reading about Terry Pratchett's struggle with Alzheimer's. My oma lived with it way longer than anyone should have to. She was wildly intelligent and creative (she was a simultaneous translator and had an MFA for fun) like him and it seems so cruel for people like that to lose their mind before their body. I might grab that.


----------



## Christa W

I must have been a good girl in a past life.  New A England collection coming soon...

No buy or not I am getting Crown of Thistles.




pic courtesy of the A England Facebook page


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> I must have been a good girl in a past life.  New A England collection coming soon...
> 
> No buy or not I am getting Crown of Thistles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1940022_721031707971804_2905744417981305563_n.jpg
> 
> pic courtesy of the A England Facebook page


Oh, those are PRETTY.....excuse me while I go drool.....


----------



## NotTheMama

Does anyone still get the Black Sheep Lacquer box? Did you get the email that she is raising the price to $20?  I skipped the last 2 months because we were moving and now I think I might cancel.  I may get one month and see how it goes...


----------



## lochnessie

Pollysmom said:


> Does anyone still get the Black Sheep Lacquer box? Did you get the email that she is raising the price to $20?  I skipped the last 2 months because we were moving and now I think I might cancel.  I may get one month and see how it goes...


I'm still getting it for now, but I'm torn. I'll definitely get next month, since she's still shipping from the US for that one. But going forward, I don't know if I can justify $20. I also wonder how much of a delay there'll be since we'll be dealing with customs, but she also said that she'd be shipping it out a week earlier so it might not be too bad.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Polish TBH has a 35% off sale, she's moving and wants to clear out some inventory.  I think the store will be closed for a little while. Code is TBHTBH.

I am in love with Rue's Song from her newest Hunger Games collection!!


----------



## meaganola

My Literary Lacquers Luggage for Your Journey arrived today!  Gah!  It's like strong coffee with a touch of cream loaded with holo shimmer and microglitter (slightly larger than the shimmer, but not big enough to really be called *glitter*).  I'm working on a massive cleaning project.  I think I'll do my nails with this tonight so I'll have it to power me through The Purge.  I need as much help on focusing on this as I can get.  Time to also dig out my Twilight Alchemy Lab Determination oil.  That really helps me keep on trucking during these nightmare projects.


----------



## Monika1

meaganola said:


> My Literary Lacquers Luggage for Your Journey arrived today!  Gah!  It's like strong coffee with a touch of cream loaded with holo shimmer and microglitter (slightly larger than the shimmer, but not big enough to really be called *glitter*).  I'm working on a massive cleaning project.  I think I'll do my nails with this tonight so I'll have it to power me through The Purge.  I need as much help on focusing on this as I can get.  Time to also dig out my Twilight Alchemy Lab Determination oil.  That really helps me keep on trucking during these nightmare projects.


Proud of you on the cleaning; good luck! I find that incredibly challenging. It's wonderful to use the polish as a motivator! I look forward to seeing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

lochnessie said:


> I'm still getting it for now, but I'm torn. I'll definitely get next month, since she's still shipping from the US for that one. But going forward, I don't know if I can justify $20. I also wonder how much of a delay there'll be since we'll be dealing with customs, but she also said that she'd be shipping it out a week earlier so it might not be too bad.


I feel the same way, I love her polishes, but I've dropped almost every polish sub I have for now.  I'll probably get one month because, hello, nail mail, lol, but then I'll probably cancel.  I figure I can pick up some mystery boxes or something when I need a polish fix. 

Which reminds me...are there any good mystery boxes around now?  It's my birthday month and you know, you always need to treat yourself during your birthday month!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Pollysmom said:


> Does anyone still get the Black Sheep Lacquer box? Did you get the email that she is raising the price to $20?  I skipped the last 2 months because we were moving and now I think I might cancel.  I may get one month and see how it goes...





lochnessie said:


> I'm still getting it for now, but I'm torn. I'll definitely get next month, since she's still shipping from the US for that one. But going forward, I don't know if I can justify $20. I also wonder how much of a delay there'll be since we'll be dealing with customs, but she also said that she'd be shipping it out a week earlier so it might not be too bad.


Yeah, I cancelled the sub.  I can't justify it anymore especially with the price increase.  I also think/hope I'll be moving VERY soon, so I need to destash in general.  I actually almost cried going through my indies today and deciding which ones I have to say goodbye to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

tulosai said:


> Yeah, I cancelled the sub. I can't justify it anymore especially with the price increase. I also think/hope I'll be moving VERY soon, so I need to destash in general. I actually almost cried going through my indies today and deciding which ones I have to say goodbye to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, that's gotta stink, so sorry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they all find good homes!!


----------



## Christa W

tulosai said:


> Yeah, I cancelled the sub.  I can't justify it anymore especially with the price increase.  I also think/hope I'll be moving VERY soon, so I need to destash in general.  I actually almost cried going through my indies today and deciding which ones I have to say goodbye to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a hard time getting rid of any polish period much less indies.  Although I have some I just really never wear or didn't really like once I saw them in person.  I wish you the best of luck. I wish every home came with built in polish storage!


----------



## tulosai

Pollysmom said:


> Ugh, that's gotta stink, so sorry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they all find good homes!!





Christa W said:


> I have a hard time getting rid of any polish period much less indies.  Although I have some I just really never wear or didn't really like once I saw them in person.  I wish you the best of luck. I wish every home came with built in polish storage!


Thank you guys!!! it's rough because the people in my life do NOT understand, about polish or about makeup in general... and I've had to admit to myself that they have a point... when you have as many unused polishes as I do, I do see that at a certain point it gets a bit... almost comical. But still.

Again, really appreciate it!!


----------



## Christa W

Oh noes!!  Look at this mystery box!!!  Available October 23rd-November 23rd


----------



## DragonChick

I saw that post on IG this morning, I need to be good, I need to be good. I must keep telling myself that.


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> Oh noes!! Look at this mystery box!!! Available October 23rd-November 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10426191_777168705658309_7242853393806120726_n.jpg


I do believe I have found my birthday gift to myself....


----------



## disconik

Pollysmom said:


> Does anyone still get the Black Sheep Lacquer box? Did you get the email that she is raising the price to $20?  I skipped the last 2 months because we were moving and now I think I might cancel.  I may get one month and see how it goes...


I'm going to stick with it for a while because I really do love her polishes, she always picks out good ones for me, and paying $20 for two full sizes and a mini doesn't really bother me since I pay around $10/bottle for polish most of the time anyway.  I FINALLY got my hands on a Takko Lacquer.  I got createur which is a black base with gold shimmer and holo.  I love it.  I can't wait to get my hands on more but that one bottle with shipping was $16!  That one hurt a bit.


----------



## NotTheMama

I got my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, I will post pics later. I am so torn on this one.

And ARGH, I ordered the Polish Addict mystery box for a birthday gift for myself and it pulled up my old address for shipping on Paypal. I thought I changed it, but I guess not. Luckily it's still vacant (we are in the process of renting it out) but dammit, that means I have to watch the tracking like a hawk to see if they deliver it to the old address, forward it to me at the new address or hold it at the post office. As an '80's child I'm really looking forward to that box!!


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> I got my Black Sheep Lacquer box yesterday, I will post pics later. I am so torn on this one.
> 
> And ARGH, I ordered the Polish Addict mystery box for a birthday gift for myself and it pulled up my old address for shipping on Paypal. I thought I changed it, but I guess not. Luckily it's still vacant (we are in the process of renting it out) but dammit, that means I have to watch the tracking like a hawk to see if they deliver it to the old address, forward it to me at the new address or hold it at the post office. As an '80's child I'm really looking forward to that box!!


Can't wait to see the mystery box for Polish Addict.  I hope it comes to you safe and sound.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Can anyone recommend a good peel-off base coat for glitterbombs? I was thinking of the one from NailPatternBoldness on Etsy but I'd really rather just go to Sally's or Ulta and get one but I'd like to have a brand in mind.


----------



## DragonChick

OPI's Glitter Off works better for me than NPB's Glitter A Peel.


----------



## Christa W

kaitlin1209 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good peel-off base coat for glitterbombs? I was thinking of the one from NailPatternBoldness on Etsy but I'd really rather just go to Sally's or Ulta and get one but I'd like to have a brand in mind.


I can't find the OPI one anywhere I've been trying for over 6 months.  I use Glitter-A-Peel from NPB now.  I heard that some mainstream brands are coming out with them as well I want to say Essence is... but I haven't actually seen it in person.  I know I have heard people say they use Yellow Stopper from Sally as a base coat instead of a top coat and that works as well too.  I bought a huge bottle and have not gotten it to work.  Glitter-A-Peel is great but if you want your mani to stay you need to use a thin coat/coats.  If you go too thick it can come off easier.  You can always make your own I've done that too.


----------



## DragonChick

Christa W said:


> I can't find the OPI one anywhere I've been trying for over 6 months.  I use Glitter-A-Peel from NPB now.  I heard that some mainstream brands are coming out with them as well I want to say Essence is... but I haven't actually seen it in person.  I know I have heard people say they use Yellow Stopper from Sally as a base coat instead of a top coat and that works as well too.  I bought a huge bottle and have not gotten it to work.  Glitter-A-Peel is great but if you want your mani to stay you need to use a thin coat/coats.  If you go too thick it can come off easier.  You can always make your own I've done that too.


I ended up getting my Glitter Off online. If you have a Prime membership, Amazon has it and you'd get free shipping. You could probably get away with brushing a thin cost of Elmer's glue as a base coat too. I haven't tried that, but I've heard that works as well.


----------



## Christa W

DragonChick said:


> I ended up getting my Glitter Off online. If you have a Prime membership, Amazon has it and you'd get free shipping. You could probably get away with brushing a thin cost of Elmer's glue as a base coat too. I haven't tried that, but I've heard that works as well.


Oh really??? My mom just signed up to try prime.  I've been wanting my hands on it just on principle at this point!! LOL.


----------



## NotTheMama

I got mine OPI online too, probably amazon, but I don't remember now. I bought 2 and gave one to my friend for her birthday.


----------



## DragonChick

Christa W said:


> Oh really??? My mom just signed up to try prime.  I've been wanting my hands on it just on principle at this point!! LOL.


It'd probably have to ship ground, but it's free shipping. Yep, after logging in, it says 3-5 days for the ship time, so it's going ground. I like it, but keep in mind that it will peel off within a day or two. This works for me since I change out polishes every couple of days, and is so much easier to remove glitterbomb polishes with this.


----------



## Tamarin

Christa W said:


> Oh really??? My mom just signed up to try prime.  I've been wanting my hands on it just on principle at this point!! LOL.


if you're a college student or have a .edu email you can get prime for a free trial and then half price


----------



## Christa W

I stumbled on some IG feeds and it looks like Nerd Lacquer is back again and had a restock.  I really love the two I have and I want All of Space and Time really, really badly (which is currently out of stock).  There is so much drama over her disappearing for personal reasons and not fulfilling orders it's almost Bondi legendary... not sure if I will participate in all the craziness but if any of you were interested you might want to check it out.

I am excited over all the winter collections coming out.  I couldn't help but notice the new KBShimmer textured white polish White Here, White Now looks an awful lot like China Glaze There's Snow One Like You which I love and a ton of bloggers bashed but are now drooling over it because it's KBShimmer.  They did bring back Merry Pinkmas so I hope I can snag one of those.


----------



## meaganola

Peel-off base:  I have the essence base, and, honestly, plain old Elmer's white glue works better for me.  It actually works so well for me that I have no desire to actually spend money on a commercial version.  Yeah, it only lasts a day, but, well, I figure that you trade longevity of wear for ease of removal.


----------



## lochnessie

Christa W said:


> I stumbled on some IG feeds and it looks like Nerd Lacquer is back again and had a restock.  I really love the two I have and I want All of Space and Time really, really badly (which is currently out of stock).  There is so much drama over her disappearing for personal reasons and not fulfilling orders it's almost Bondi legendary... not sure if I will participate in all the craziness but if any of you were interested you might want to check it out.
> 
> I am excited over all the winter collections coming out.  I couldn't help but notice the new KBShimmer textured white polish White Here, White Now looks an awful lot like China Glaze There's Snow One Like You which I love and a ton of bloggers bashed but are now drooling over it because it's KBShimmer.  They did bring back Merry Pinkmas so I hope I can snag one of those.


I grabbed a few during the most recent Nerd restock a few weeks ago. They showed up in my mailbox about 1.5 weeks later (and a few days after that, I got my "they've been shipped!" email). I've heard of a few people that still haven't gotten theirs, though, and I've had mine for about 2 weeks. They're gorgeous, but I'm definitely worried about her track record, and I didn't know the full history of the brand when I ordered. At least if people don't get their polishes, there's the PayPal dispute option :/ I'll be curious to see if everyone gets their polishes and if she does another restock anytime soon - she did one about 2 weeks before the restock I got in on.

Also, did you guys get the ILNP email? There's going to be a 30% off sale tomorrow, since they're using new bottles and a new logo and such starting on November 1st. She's going to email out the code prior to the sale, but will also post it on the site. Sale starts at 10 AM PST. So tempting!


----------



## Christa W

lochnessie said:


> I grabbed a few during the most recent Nerd restock a few weeks ago. They showed up in my mailbox about 1.5 weeks later (and a few days after that, I got my "they've been shipped!" email). I've heard of a few people that still haven't gotten theirs, though, and I've had mine for about 2 weeks. They're gorgeous, but I'm definitely worried about her track record, and I didn't know the full history of the brand when I ordered. At least if people don't get their polishes, there's the PayPal dispute option :/ I'll be curious to see if everyone gets their polishes and if she does another restock anytime soon - she did one about 2 weeks before the restock I got in on.
> 
> Also, did you guys get the ILNP email? There's going to be a 30% off sale tomorrow, since they're using new bottles and a new logo and such starting on November 1st. She's going to email out the code prior to the sale, but will also post it on the site. Sale starts at 10 AM PST. So tempting!


Ugh!  I hate my sort of no buy.  My BF just got a job working from home with me and my mom moves back in on Saturday.  There is NO WAY I can sneak any polish past them!!! I need Birefringence!!!  (and maybe Sirene and Masquerade)  Oh and Summer Stargazing /swoon!!! Or Purple Plasma... I need all the pretties.  I hope I can snag at least one.


----------



## NotTheMama

Well, my Polish Addict mystery box was delivered to the old address today. Luckily my husband showed it this afternoon to a potential renter so he was able to get it, I'm just waiting for him to come home with it.

I'm glad he went there because he called me and told me that someone stole our little wooden bench that we had outside!! Seriously, it's been there since he bought the house 10 years ago and now it disappears? And we were there last night and didn't even notice it was gone. He thinks someone who looked at the house saw it &amp; came back later to snatch it. What the heck is wrong with people??


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> Well, my Polish Addict mystery box was delivered to the old address today. Luckily my husband showed it this afternoon to a potential renter so he was able to get it, I'm just waiting for him to come home with it.
> 
> I'm glad he went there because he called me and told me that someone stole our little wooden bench that we had outside!! Seriously, it's been there since he bought the house 10 years ago and now it disappears? And we were there last night and didn't even notice it was gone. He thinks someone who looked at the house saw it &amp; came back later to snatch it. What the heck is wrong with people??


Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that! That kind of thing completely burns! When did you report the theft to the police, and do you think any people in the area might have seen it happen? I hope it's recovered. I imagine it would have been hard to haul something like that away without anyone around noticing.


----------



## lochnessie

Since I know we're all suckers for grab bags, I wanted to share the one I got from Different Dimension today! Her grab bags are $20 for 4 polishes, plus shipping (but during the Halloween 20% off sale, the shipping was the same as the discount). I'm really excited about the ones I got:







Left to right: This is Halloween (her contribution to the October A Box, Indied!), All that Glitters is Not Gold, Christmahanakwanzika, and Social Suicide. I wasn't expecting to receive 2 holos in the grab bag, much less a sub box exclusive! I didn't have a gold holo in my collection, either, so I'm super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my Polish Addict order...this was the 80s grab bag, I got the minis:

They are Popples, Barbie, Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake (why that one isn't pink, I don't know...lol) and Cabbage Patch Kids.

I also ordered a few other polishes:

They are Crystal's Birthday, a polish I got using a coupon code, and Hot Chocolate. I am really pleased, I think the minis are adorable.


----------



## NotTheMama

lochnessie said:


> Since I know we're all suckers for grab bags, I wanted to share the one I got from Different Dimension today! Her grab bags are $20 for 4 polishes, plus shipping (but during the Halloween 20% off sale, the shipping was the same as the discount). I'm really excited about the ones I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: This is Halloween (her contribution to the October A Box, Indied!), All that Glitters is Not Gold, Christmahanakwanzika, and Social Suicide. I wasn't expecting to receive 2 holos in the grab bag, much less a sub box exclusive! I didn't have a gold holo in my collection, either, so I'm super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are those minis or full size?? They're all awesome!!


----------



## lochnessie

Pollysmom said:


> Are those minis or full size?? They're all awesome!!


Full size!


----------



## Christa W

What is this wizardry??




From the Polish Me Silly Facebook page!!  Coming Soon!!


----------



## DragonChick

ILNP has something similar coming out soon too. Multichrome flakies, and from what I've seen, they look amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

DragonChick said:


> ILNP has something similar coming out soon too. Multichrome flakies, and from what I've seen, they look amazingly gorgeous!


Oh really???  Sometimes it is so awesome to be a nail polish junkie.  I can wait to see swatches of either.


----------



## lochnessie

I think Glam Polish is coming out with a version, too. They seem to be the next big thing! I know that ILNP is planning a preorder for this Friday. ILNP also has a couple of swatches up on their Facebook and Instagram (@ilnpbrand)!

I'm really curious to see these mixed into jelly bases - so far, it looks like everything's a clear base.


----------



## DragonChick

lochnessie said:


> I think Glam Polish is coming out with a version, too. They seem to be the next big thing! I know that ILNP is planning a preorder for this Friday. ILNP also has a couple of swatches up on their Facebook and Instagram (@ilnpbrand)!
> 
> I'm really curious to see these mixed into jelly bases - so far, it looks like everything's a clear base.


I actually prefer them if they're going to be in clear bases, it gives me more ideas with pairing and layering, especially with jelly sandwiches!


----------



## lochnessie

DragonChick said:


> I actually prefer them if they're going to be in clear bases, it gives me more ideas with pairing and layering, especially with jelly sandwiches!


That's fair! I find myself not using clear bases as often as I should, so I find that I'm a lot more likely to use them if they're in some sort of colored base. Each certainly has its pros/cons, and I'm really interested to see how people use these!


----------



## kaitlin1209

I actually ordered OPI's glitter off and it was free shipping on Amazon, even without prime.  Maybe it was just the seller I picked?


----------



## Christa W

apparently glitter daze has something too but I am still mad at them for the April Fool's prank they pulled and would rather give my money to someone else.


----------



## DragonChick

Christa W said:


> apparently glitter daze has something too but I am still mad at them for the April Fool's prank they pulled and would rather give my money to someone else.


Agreed. I can't support a business who thinks its professional to play a prank like that when there are so many other small businesses out there.


----------



## EggyBread

Christa W said:


> apparently glitter daze has something too but I am still mad at them for the April Fool's prank they pulled and would rather give my money to someone else.


What did they do?


----------



## tulosai

EggyBread said:


> What did they do?


2 days BEFORE April fools, they said they were closing shop forever and offered a 15% off code.

ON April 1, they were like j/k lolz.

A lot of people were mad.  They responded well to that.  They gave prompt refunds where requested and did apologize.

Regardless, it (quite understandably) left a bad taste in many peoples mouths.


----------



## EggyBread

tulosai said:


> 2 days BEFORE April fools, they said they were closing shop forever and offered a 15% off code.
> 
> ON April 1, they were like j/k lolz.
> 
> A lot of people were mad.  They responded well to that.  They gave prompt refunds where requested and did apologize.
> 
> Regardless, it left a bad taste in many peoples mouths.


What a bizarre thing to do. I would be irritated too.


----------



## tulosai

EggyBread said:


> What a bizarre thing to do. I would be irritated too.


Yeah to be honest I'm not one of the people who continues to hold it against them (it is a small shop and individuals do make mistakes, and I think they acknowledged that it was a mistake and did their best to fix it, and really, once a mistake is already made, what more can you do?) but I do still view it as bizarre.


----------



## DragonChick

EggyBread said:


> What a bizarre thing to do. I would be irritated too.


For me, its the idea that they would think that's a funny prank to pull in the first place, especially on a professional level, that bothers me, especially since they did it right before April 1st. I appreciate that she apologised and refunded orders where it was warranted, and I hope has learned from that mistake, but I can't bring myself to purchase anything from her as a result.


----------



## NotTheMama

Polish Addict nail just announced that they are having a flash sale and their '80s mystery boxes for $10 for the minis ones.

And here is an update on our bench....my dad took it!!! LOL....he was afraid it would get stolen so he took it back to his house. He is going to repaint it for us and bring it to our new house in the spring. So mystery solved!!


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> Polish Addict nail just announced that they are having a flash sale and their '80s mystery boxes for $10 for the minis ones.
> 
> And here is an update on our bench....my dad took it!!! LOL....he was afraid it would get stolen so he took it back to his house. He is going to repaint it for us and bring it to our new house in the spring. So mystery solved!!


Yay for the bench and for awesome dad.  I would jump all over that mystery box if I hadn't just bought the World of Warcraft expansion...when does the flash sale end do you know?


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> Yay for the bench and for awesome dad. I would jump all over that mystery box if I hadn't just bought the World of Warcraft expansion...when does the flash sale end do you know?


Today only, til midnight CST or sold out.


----------



## DragonChick

Christa W said:


> Yay for the bench and for awesome dad.  I would jump all over that mystery box if I hadn't just bought the World of Warcraft expansion...when does the flash sale end do you know?


Priorities!!! I love my polish collection, but game expansions trump polish any day!!!


----------



## Christa W

DragonChick said:


> Priorities!!! I love my polish collection, but game expansions trump polish any day!!!


Oh and I forgot about the preorder for the new stamping plate I am getting...


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> Oh and I forgot about the preorder for the new stamping plate I am getting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10612841_860278404004893_7972644356151413416_n.jpg


So cute! If I could convince myself to get into stamping, I'd totally have to get this plate. My husband and daughter would both freak if I had Totoro nails!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> So cute! If I could convince myself to get into stamping, I'd totally have to get this plate. My husband and daughter would both freak if I had Totoro nails!





Christa W said:


> Oh and I forgot about the preorder for the new stamping plate I am getting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10612841_860278404004893_7972644356151413416_n.jpg


I feel a bit 'out of it' on this one. I can identify most of the characters, but there are a fair number I'm still missing... the rabbit with the balloon, the cat? with the upside down hearts? And what's in that lower heart? Feeling a bit behind on pop culture!


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> the cat? with the upside down hearts?


Are you talking about- 





It's from the Studio Ghibli film "My Neighbor Totoro" (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096283/)

A million &lt;3 for Totoro


----------



## Damarys

I don't know if this brand has been mentioned in this thread or not but I love Bubblelina's thermal nail polishes. They smell so good when dry, not to mention they change color under cold/hot conditions.


----------



## Damarys

--double post--


----------



## meaganola

So what's the deal with Enchanted Polish pre-orders?  Do they open up for an hour an unlimited number of orders and then get everything made after the pre-order window closes, or is there a limit of, say, two hundred bottles, so it's possible they will sell out before the end of the hour?


----------



## deactivateduser232015

@@Monika1 The bunny with the balloon is Miffy. I believe she's a Dutch cartoon

@@meaganola I think it's unlimited for the full hour that they're open, at least for pre-orders. The last time, I logged on around 12:47 or something (towards the end of the hour basically) and I still got everything fine.


----------



## DragonChick

meaganola said:


> So what's the deal with Enchanted Polish pre-orders?  Do they open up for an hour an unlimited number of orders and then get everything made after the pre-order window closes, or is there a limit of, say, two hundred bottles, so it's possible they will sell out before the end of the hour?


When she says the preorder lasts an hour, that's how long the window is open. Having said that, I still set an alarm and place my preorder as close to the start of the window as possible. Monthly colors are a mystery until people start to receive them in the mail. I'm hoping the swatch of the Holiday polish is up soon, but even if its meh, I'll still buy them all.

Having said that, the preorders can take up to 4 weeks to ship, she does bold that part in the email announcements, but they usually average 2-3 week turnaround times.


----------



## an9el3md

EP holiday 2014 is up on instagram.  It's green


----------



## meaganola

Spruce holo!  I NEED THIS MAGIC!  And I told the universe that if a certain thing happened today, I would take it as a sign to pre-order all three, and it happened, so pre-order, here I come!


----------



## DragonChick

There was furor on IG that this color was too similar to October 2014 that made me grumpy. If you look at the pictures for it, I'm guessing that not only is it a green holo, but a multichrome holo leaning red, and definitely does not look like October 2014 which is a deep olive greenish-black-bronzed holo.

Who am I kidding, it's a dark green holo and that's enough for me!


----------



## meaganola

I look at it this way: I have precisely zero polishes from this company, so a dupe or near-dupe of something from a prior month is fine with me.


----------



## meaganola

So...  Does anyone happen to know of a company that makes a mustard holo?  I'm looking for a holo like a-england, but mustard yellow.  Dijon mustard, not French's.


----------



## lochnessie

meaganola said:


> So...  Does anyone happen to know of a company that makes a mustard holo?  I'm looking for a holo like a-england, but mustard yellow.  Dijon mustard, not French's.


@@meaganola, Mentality's Dissent claims to be a dark yellow holo? It looks a little brown to me in swatch photos, but it might be close.

Mentality's doing 15% off right now with coupon code BLACK. If you order 2+ polishes, you get a free Fast-Dry topcoat, and $40 spent gets you a bonus polish of their choice.


----------



## meaganola

lochnessie said:


> @@meaganola, Mentality's Dissent claims to be a dark yellow holo? It looks a little brown to me in swatch photos, but it might be close.
> 
> Mentality's doing 15% off right now with coupon code BLACK. If you order 2+ polishes, you get a free Fast-Dry topcoat, and $40 spent gets you a bonus polish of their choice.


Hmm, that's not *quite* what I'm looking for, but now I want that one, too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Where are they located, anyway?  The fact that one of their polishes is called "Legalized" -- past tense -- suggests Washington, Colorado, Oregon, Alaska, or DC, so I'm curious.)


----------



## lochnessie

meaganola said:


> Hmm, that's not *quite* what I'm looking for, but now I want that one, too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Where are they located, anyway?  The fact that one of their polishes is called "Legalized" -- past tense -- suggests Washington, Colorado, Oregon, Alaska, or DC, so I'm curious.)


They're in California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> Well, my Polish Addict mystery box was delivered to the old address today. Luckily my husband showed it this afternoon to a potential renter so he was able to get it, I'm just waiting for him to come home with it.
> 
> I'm glad he went there because he called me and told me that someone stole our little wooden bench that we had outside!! Seriously, it's been there since he bought the house 10 years ago and now it disappears? And we were there last night and didn't even notice it was gone. He thinks someone who looked at the house saw it &amp; came back later to snatch it. What the heck is wrong with people??


Sorry to hear that, its so sad that they are people like that out there.


----------



## meaganola

Yay, just got shipping for my Enchanted Polish mystery pre-order! I went for all three because I figured that if there's something in there I absolutely will not wear like a pink, I could probably easily sell it and not take a loss. I hate pink nail polish. I don't feel like *me* when I wear it.


----------



## lochnessie

meaganola said:


> Yay, just got shipping for my Enchanted Polish mystery pre-order! I went for all three because I figured that if there's something in there I absolutely will not wear like a pink, I could probably easily sell it and not take a loss. I hate pink nail polish. I don't feel like *me* when I wear it.


There are spoilers floating around on Facebook and Instagram. Fortunately for you, there's no pink! The response to the spoilers seems to be fairly positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't order any, but it's fun seeing what they are!


----------



## meaganola

lochnessie said:


> There are spoilers floating around on Facebook and Instagram. Fortunately for you, there's no pink! The response to the spoilers seems to be fairly positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't order any, but it's fun seeing what they are!


Oh! December! Love! That one looks like it is exactly the sort of thing that I wear in January. I know what the holiday one was before I ordered because they spoiled that one before they went live, but I can't seem to find November.


----------



## DragonChick

I don't Facebook, can someone post a link to the EP photos, thanks!


----------



## Christa W

Omg Dance Legend has a peel off glitter base in black!!!!


----------



## Cultfigure

Christa W said:


> Omg Dance Legend has a peel off glitter base in black!!!!


Oh that's brilliant! Why hasn't anyone else thought of this?


----------



## Cultfigure

DragonChick said:


> I don't Facebook, can someone post a link to the EP photos, thanks!


Can't find it on FB. Maybe IG?


----------



## deactivateduser232015

I got it--



Spoiler








 





And compared with CbL polishes (the Enchanteds on on the inside)






CbLs are Young Turks and Woman from Tokyo


I would've loved November, but that's because I have a Purple Polish Problem. And honestly, it was a better use of my money to buy polishes I could pick. I like the Aug/Sept/Oct polishes, but I'm not sure I would've paid that much for them...


----------



## meaganola

Oh, wow, now that I have seen all three, SO GLAD I got these. All three are totally up my alley. I might have to set them aside for a while and reassess my financial situation since I ordered them before certain financial things came up, so I might have to sell them after all, but if I don't need to scramble for cash, these are perfect for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

meaganola said:


> Oh, wow, now that I have seen all three, SO GLAD I got these. All three are totally up my alley. I might have to set them aside for a while and reassess my financial situation since I ordered them before certain financial things came up, so I might have to sell them after all, but if I don't need to scramble for cash, these are perfect for me.


I'm still debating if I want to use mine... I mean, EP basically made its name because they started doing this type of polish when other indies were making Lynnderella type polishes (not my style, hate glitter). But now these are pretty common, and you can find similar beautiful holo and multichrome polishes from anywhere between 20-60% less

A full size AtC polish is only $6.50 right now and they have some gorgeous holos. https://www.etsy.com/shop/AboveTheCurve And their minis are really really deluxe... definitely thinking about buying more (but suddenly, I've acquired like 15 new polishes over the last two weeks so maybe I should stop...)


----------



## DragonChick

Kyuu said:


> I'm still debating if I want to use mine... I mean, EP basically made its name because they started doing this type of polish when other indies were making Lynnderella type polishes (not my style, hate glitter). But now these are pretty common, and you can find similar beautiful holo and multichrome polishes from anywhere between 20-60% less
> 
> A full size AtC polish is only $6.50 right now and they have some gorgeous holos. https://www.etsy.com/shop/AboveTheCurve And their minis are really really deluxe... definitely thinking about buying more (but suddenly, I've acquired like 15 new polishes over the last two weeks so maybe I should stop...)


And its the name that's keeping the aftermarket insanely priced even with other alternatives available. I'll probably keep the three I ordered as I don't have the CbLs that are near dupes and purple polish. After all, I must have All the Purples!


----------



## meaganola

I forgot to post this earlier:  I placed a Rainbow Honey order over Black Friday weekend (it might have been on the last day to use that code), and when I first opened my package, I was SO CONFUSED because there was a packet of minis and a cuticle balm that I definitely did not order.  For one thing, there was no way to order the minis!  Then I saw the sticker:  "Thank you for an amazing year..."  Surprise freebies!  The best kind!  Super fun!


Royal Fruits cuticle balm
Sweet Talk mini
Best Friend mini
Mint Flavor mini
ETA:  I just noticed Above the Curve has a shade called Pretend It's a Plan.  That is one of my favorite lines as well as a life motto.


----------



## EggyBread

I got all three EP polishes for a one time treat, and November and December are stunning. I'm not sure how I feel about the holiday polish, though. I looked at EP polishes on ebay, and the prices are insane. Do people really sell them for that? My mind is blown.


----------



## meaganola

Mine should be here today! So excite! It just occurred to me that these might be close to some a-englands I have. Hmm. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## DragonChick

EggyBread said:


> I got all three EP polishes for a one time treat, and November and December are stunning. I'm not sure how I feel about the holiday polish, though. I looked at EP polishes on ebay, and the prices are insane. Do people really sell them for that? My mind is blown.


Yep, some of the second hand prices are insane, especially if it's a one-time release in a popular color, or if it's an older release.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

If you chcek out some of the swap groups, they'll go for more reasonable prices. (usually asking is as low as $20-25). But on ebay, EESH


----------



## meaganola

They're here!  I need to look at them in direct sunlight, though.  I'm super undecided about them in my living-room-in-the-evening lighting.


----------



## meaganola

Le sigh.  I *want* to take advantage of the RH additional-20%-off code and get a bunch of scented top coats, but of the scents they have available, I either have them or have no interest in them.  I had a bunch of them I had been planning on picking up after Secret Santa was over, and every single one has been pulled from the site!  Super bummed.


----------



## meaganola

Thanks to @@Christa W, I'm wearing a-england's Fotheringhay Castle, and holy glowing antique olive, Batman!  This stuff is *gorgeous*.  When I think about it without having it in front of me, I keep thinking it's more gold than green, but that is fortunately not the case, at least on me.  And it looks like it's merely metallic when light hits it directly -- until the light shifts and hits it just right, and then OMG IT IS A HOLO.  Ugh.  It's going to be really hard to pay attention to my work tomorrow instead of my nails!


----------



## DragonChick

Kyuu said:


> Damn, I typed up my post and accidentall refreshed the page so it's gone...
> 
> Cult Nails is liquidating:
> 
> http://www.cultnailsblog.com/2015/01/cult-nails-is-liquidating.html?m=1
> 
> very sad day. ): more from me when I'm back (eating dinner now)


That's too bad. I feel like this is a period where there's a bit of rebranding and closures happening in the indie world.


----------



## MissTrix

Such a shame about Cult. I placed an order as soon as I heard. I think the indie market is becoming overly saturated at this point. I think we can probably expect to see a more closures over the next year.


----------



## SoccerMomX3

Kyuu said:


> Damn, I typed up my post and accidentall refreshed the page so it's gone...
> 
> Cult Nails is liquidating:
> 
> http://www.cultnailsblog.com/2015/01/cult-nails-is-liquidating.html?m=1
> 
> very sad day. ): more from me when I'm back (eating dinner now)


aww, bummer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Hit Polish is having a huge sale in her etsy store. $4 full size and $2 minis!


----------



## kittenbiscuits

has anyone tried Kawaii Nail Lacquer?

https://www.etsy.com/shop/KawaiiNailLacquer

I love it but I'd like to know how well it goes on.


----------



## MissTrix

I got my Black Dahlia Lacquer order from Gloss48 today and they are GORGEOUS! I will definitely be buying more BD's in the future.





Navy Stargazer, Blooming Sunflowers, Midnight Morning Glory, Pink Petunia (all exclusive to Gloss48)


----------



## acostakk

misstrix said:


> I got my Black Dahlia Lacquer order from Gloss48 today and they are GORGEOUS! I will definitely be buying more BD's in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-16 02.31.53.jpg
> 
> Navy Stargazer, Blooming Sunflowers, Midnight Morning Glory, Pink Petunia (all exclusive to Gloss48)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-16 02.34.21.jpg


Oh I want Blooming Sunflower SO BAD. I keep putting it in my cart but can't justify the shipping :/


----------



## SoccerMomX3

disconik said:


> Hit Polish is having a huge sale in her etsy store. $4 full size and $2 minis!


I ordered! Thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  $2 minis was too hard to resist!


----------



## SoccerMomX3

kittenbiscuits said:


> has anyone tried Kawaii Nail Lacquer?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/KawaiiNailLacquer
> 
> I love it but I'd like to know how well it goes on.


I have not, but I'm going to order this one: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/214973228/grinchs-heart-grew-three-sizes-that-day?ref=shop_home_active_5

I'll let you know!


----------



## marrymemakeup

I will suggest this type of nail colors should wear properly and carefully it doesn't due to the brands they are just look beautiful how we present on the nail.


----------



## Christa W

Hey guys KBShimmer just featured on E! news and having a tv flash sale 6 polishes 20 bucks and 5.95 shipping. It's a set of specific polishes you can check out the KBShimmer FB for the link. I wish I had my taxes back already.


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Hey guys KBShimmer just featured on E! news and having a tv flash sale 6 polishes 20 bucks and 5.95 shipping. It's a set of specific polishes you can check out the KBShimmer FB for the link. I wish I had my taxes back already.


At first I thought Urban Camo was another peridot dupe until I looked up swatches  :wub:    I caved but I'll probably give away the coral tbh.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> At first I thought Urban Camo was another peridot dupe until I looked up swatches :wub: I caved but I'll probably give away the coral tbh.


I have Pretty in Punk which is the holo version and it's amazing. I also have Falling for Hue and it's awesome. I'm glad someone could take advantage!!!


----------



## Christa W

Hit Polish just reduced her polishes for clearing inventory. She's going on a hiatus. I bought one the her flakies and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## tulosai

Due to what happened yesterday here with the mods all stepping down and then being forbidden to say why, I'm leaving the forums.  I'm going through the threads I was active in (at least at one point) to say goodbye and good luck to those of you choosing to stay here and not join us elsewhere.  You are all very kind and amazing women and I appreciate your feeding my indie addiction.

If anyone would like more info about where some of us are going, feel free to PM me.

I do hope to somewhere somehow see most of you again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79

Gosh, it feels weird posting a regular question after everything that's gone down, but I don't know where else to go yet... I need to work on getting clued in to the new destination(s)!

Back on topic: this is the first time I've been dying to have yet-to-be-released indies... a couple of the KBShimmer polishes coming out on the 6th. MUST have To Peach His Own and Funky Cold Patina NOW! So, should I be worried about them selling out in a heartbeat or anything? And if so, do we know what time KBShimmer usually opens their sales? Thanks in advance!


----------



## feemia

I swear I hear crickets.  I miss this thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup

I have Lush Lacquer, really lovely polish and they are easy to apply......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

